# Compradas 3500 acciones de IAG a 2.15



## DigitalMarketer (7 May 2020)

Deseadme suerte. La necesitaré.


----------



## jv_ (7 May 2020)

Hey dnde le haces para realizar la inversion??


----------



## Veloc (7 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. La necesitaré.



Yo también, estoy dentro a 2,17. A esperar unos años. Suerte a todos los que estáis dentro.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 May 2020)

Yo las tengo a 2,30..... si baja de 2 promediaré...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2020)

2.26. Estaba en modo automático.

Tampoco me quejo.

Nos vemos en 5 años.


----------



## otelo (7 May 2020)

Yo espero entrar por debajo de 2. A ver si vendo unas TLF y doy el cambiazo


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 2.26. Estaba en modo automático.
> 
> Tampoco me quejo.
> 
> Nos vemos en 5 años.



yo espero un x3 antes de esos 5 años...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2020)

Hiciste un stop order or limit order?


----------



## klon (7 May 2020)

Hoy he estado desconectado. A ver si mañana puedo y compro un paquetito. y olvidarlas igual que he hecho con AEGON.


----------



## finkbrau (7 May 2020)

Yo entre hace un par de días a 2.25
500 títulos nada más, 1000€ a fondo perdido unos años 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2020)

La verdad es que no importa demasiado 2.15 o 2.20 o 2.30, porque IAG es para comprarla para mucho tiempo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 May 2020)

yo me espero a 1,50, cuando lleveis un 30% en pérdidas es cuando compraré


----------



## La Enviada (7 May 2020)

Pues suerte. En cuanto a empresas castigadas no sé si es la mejor opción de compra para sacar una revalorización superior a la del mercado. Se seguirá volando en el mundo post-covid, pero probablemente mucho menos y será así para siempre: menos congresos de bla-bla-blá, menos reuniones de negocios innecesarias, en general muchos menos viajes porque el discurso del cambio climático y sus políticas, sea cierto o no, queda reforzado con el nuevo discurso de las pandemias. En empresas castigadas de calidad y a buen precio yo habría buscado más entre las cadenas de ropa o restaurantes, algún chollo tiene que haber. Pero bueno, la compra de IAG seguro que saldrá bien en unos años.


----------



## GuidoVonList (7 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> yo me espero a 1,50, cuando lleveis un 30% en pérdidas es cuando compraré



Yo igual.


----------



## Ryder (7 May 2020)

IAG son siglas de ???


----------



## Dr.L (7 May 2020)

Internacional Guano Asegurado


----------



## KaSolo (7 May 2020)

Ryder dijo:


> IAG son siglas de ???



International Airlines Group


----------



## elKaiser (7 May 2020)

Todavía no es el momento. 
La espero en 1,5-1,7.


----------



## Membroza (7 May 2020)

Que la gracia de mí esté con todos vosotros


----------



## antoniussss (7 May 2020)

Mucha suerte con la dilución en las futuras ampliaciones de capital.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (7 May 2020)

Esto es la cola para el entierro?
O es el hilo del k pidió un préstamo de 40 K para Timofónicas??

No compreis Googles, no
Mejor IAG


----------



## IMPULSES (8 May 2020)

Chompiras dijo:


> Yo también, estoy dentro a 2,17. A esperar unos años. Suerte a todos los que estáis dentro.



Estuve pensando entrar en Carnival pero no lo vi claro.


----------



## flanagan (8 May 2020)

Entiendo que el tema Air Europa ha quedado congelado o en el limbo aunque no he oído nada de que se haya cancelado. 
¿Que pasaría si IAG se viera obligada a comerse el marrón?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

flanagan dijo:


> Entiendo que el tema Air Europa ha quedado congelado o en el limbo aunque no he oído nada de que se haya cancelado.
> ¿Que pasaría si IAG se viera obligada a comerse el marrón?



No tiene obligación de hacerlo pero le interesa, ya que ahora puede negociar el precio muy a la baja.

Si tiene empaque para hacer fondos puede salir como la primera aerolínea de sudamérica y forrarse con ello.

El problema es aguantar, claro. Pero si lo consigue el pelotazo va a ser brutal.


----------



## flanagan (8 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No tiene obligación de hacerlo pero le interesa, ya que ahora puede negociar el precio muy a la baja.
> 
> Si tiene empaque para hacer fondos puede salir como la primera aerolínea de sudamérica y forrarse con ello.
> 
> El problema es aguantar, claro. Pero si lo consigue el pelotazo va a ser brutal.



Pero la compra, y el precio, ya estaba acordado a falta del OK de Bruselas. 
Entiendo que si Bruselas da el visto bueno es un problema para IAG en época de mala liquidez. Si Bruselas dice no el problema es para Air Europa, porque a ver quien quiere comprarla.

En el primer caso la acción de IAG bajaría, porque habría que aprovisionar fondos (de no se sabe donde ni como, porque encima las diferentes empresas gubernamentales han pedido ayudas gubernamentales) para efectuar el pago. 
Si es No pues puede que suban porque se ha evitado un problema a corto plazo y puede que elimine un competidor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

flanagan dijo:


> Pero la compra, y el precio, ya estaba acordado a falta del OK de Bruselas.
> Entiendo que si Bruselas da el visto bueno es un problema para IAG en época de mala liquidez. Si Bruselas dice no el problema es para Air Europa, porque a ver quien quiere comprarla.
> 
> En el primer caso la acción de IAG bajaría, porque habría que aprovisionar fondos (de no se sabe donde ni como, porque encima las diferentes empresas gubernamentales han pedido ayudas gubernamentales) para efectuar el pago.
> Si es No pues puede que suban porque se ha evitado un problema a corto plazo y puede que elimine un competidor.



El contrato tiene una clausula donde pueden modificar el precio.

Yo espero que lo hagan, ya ves, porque una vez pasado esto se van a poner las botas. Casi todas las aerolíneas en bancarrota y ellos sin competencia en latinoamerica.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 May 2020)

+329€ de beneficio ahora mismo.


----------



## mr nobody (8 May 2020)

Suerte


----------



## aburrevacas (8 May 2020)

yo entre a 2,17 tambien. al toroooooo


----------



## Fortheface (8 May 2020)

Como bien están diciendo es una acción para 4-5 años, algunos ya dais por descontado que no habrá vacuna, no habrá antiviral y ya no se volverá a volar nunca más, este virus está afectando a las cabezas más que otra cosa. 

En 4-5 años un x3 garantizado.


----------



## antoniussss (9 May 2020)

Cómo las preferentes, garantizadisinas hoygans


----------



## Fortheface (9 May 2020)

> De hecho hoy uno de esos grandes valores que distorsionan el SP 500, el gigante tecnológico Apple ha sido el causante de un tirón final bastante importante.Ha empezado a subir cuando ha comunicado que la semana que viene abrirá sus tiendas de nuevo en Estados Unidos.



Si no hay un mad max que de ser así no sé para qué coño vamos a querer el dinero.
¿Qué crees que pasara cuando digan que levantan el vuelo los aviones ejperto?
Mi opinión es que no la volverás a ver a estos precios ni en broma.
Que conste que soy una simple gacelilla y no tengo ni puta idea de nada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Si no hay un mad max que de ser así no sé para qué coño vamos a querer el dinero.
> ¿Qué crees que pasara cuando digan que levantan el vuelo los aviones ejperto?
> Mi opinión es que no la volverás a ver a estos precios ni en broma.
> Que conste que soy una simple gacelilla y no tengo ni puta idea de nada.



Es que no hace falta que tengas puta idea de nada.

El agua moja y los aviones vuelan.

Antiguamente solo volaban unos cuantos. Había cuatro aerolíneas y eran caras. Luego vinieron las pequeñas y se democratizaron los vuelos.

Ahora morirán las pequeñas, serán comidas por las grandes, y volveremos a las cuatro aerolíneas.

Quien tenga acciones de esas cuatro aerolíneas será un señor feliz.

Yo, por ejemplo


----------



## creative (9 May 2020)

Suerte la vais a necesitar.
Coronavirus , brexit ¿ qué puede salir mal?
Que sea comprada en parte por el estado inglés y español a modo de rescate.


Ya tenemos un precedente
*Alemania planea hacerse con el 25% de Lufthansa a cambio de un rescate de 9.000 millones*


----------



## Fortheface (10 May 2020)

Transportes reabre los vuelos en Canarias y Baleares y flexibiliza el uso del coche


----------



## aventurero artritico (10 May 2020)

vienen 2 años muy jodidos...

vale iag ha caído un 74% desde máxs, pero no tiene porque subir, se puede quedar tan pancha en rango 1.8-2.5 años.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es que no hace falta que tengas puta idea de nada.
> 
> El agua moja y los aviones vuelan.
> 
> ...




Con todos los respetos esto me parece wishful thinking. Las aerolíneas de bajo coste, precisamente por tener una estructura de capital mucho más eficiente, son capaces de afrontar mejor una situación como esta. Has visto al de Ryanair pedir un rescate? No. Y la razón es que no le hace falta. 

En europa en esta crisis las tres aerolíneas que podían aguantar más tiempo sin ingresos eran Wizzair, Ryanair e IAG. easyJet no estaba súpermal y luego muy flojas Lufthansa, Air France y ya en la mierda directamente Norwegian.

Todo lo que ha pasado hasta el momento confirma esto. Norwegian ha aniquilado a sus accionistas, Air France va pidiendo millones de mil en mil y Lufthansa igual, con un paquete probablemente de acciones para el gobierno alemán, aunque no quieran, pero no les queda más remedio.

No, de esta crisis no van a salir reinando las aerolíneas de bandera. Saldrán una Air France más pequeña y débil, una Lufthansa parecida o peor, una IAG con capacidad real para ganarles cuota a estas, y unas low cost que van a aumentar probablemente mucho su cuota de mercado. 

Si te fijas, muchas cosas que hace Ryanair o easyJet y que hace años nos parecía ridículo, a día de hoy lo hace hasta BA. Pagar por facturar una maleta por ejemplo. En BA pagas en la tarifa básica por maleta hasta para ir a USA. Los últimos 15 años en esta industria demuestra que las cosas cada vez van más a favor de las low cost y no al revés. 
En estos quince años las low cost no han parado de comer cuota de mercado y hacer más débiles a las de bandera, hasta el punto que las de bandera han tenido que crear (con mayor o muchas veces menor) éxito sus aerolíneas low cost. Y la entrada de dos de las principales en una situación muy débil no da ningún motivo para pensar que van a salir de esta crisis en capacidad de ser mucho más fuertes que antes. La experiencia de 2008 demuestra que no pudieron.

Creo que IAG es la única que se salva, como digo venía con un nivel de liquidez muy muy bueno, y tiene un posicionamiento que a mí me gusta mucho con Londres Como hub para USA y Asia y Madrid para Latinoamérica. Air France y Lufthansa creo que solo van a seguir perdiendo cuota de mercado y ser cada vez más pequeñas en relación a sus competidores. Básicamente lo mismo que han hecho en los últimos 15 años.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Con todos los respetos esto me parece wishful thinking. Las aerolíneas de bajo coste, precisamente por tener una estructura de capital mucho más eficiente, son capaces de afrontar mejor una situación como esta. Has visto al de Ryanair pedir un rescate? No. Y la razón es que no le hace falta.
> 
> En europa en esta crisis las tres aerolíneas que podían aguantar más tiempo sin ingresos eran Wizzair, Ryanair e IAG. easyJet no estaba súpermal y luego muy flojas Lufthansa, Air France y ya en la mierda directamente Norwegian.
> 
> ...



*Tienes bastante razón en lo que dices, y estoy bastante deacuerdo.*

Para mi Ryanair o Easyjet no son líneas pequeñas sino de de bajo coste.

Para que te hagas una idea. Iberia tiene 80 y algo aviones y Ryanair casi 300.

Como bien dices, me sorprendería una quiebra de Ryanair pero no de Norwegian (que quiso hacer la misma fórmula). 

El mercado esta bastante saturado de aerolíneas y solo las mas grandes (por flota) sobrevivirán.

Iberia no sobreviviría de no ser por IAG.

En cualquier caso yo espero lo siguiente:

- Supervivencia de Airfrance/KLM, IAG, Lutfhansa, AirItalia y un par de ellas mas.
- Supervivencia de Ryanair. Easyjet no lo tengo tan claro.
- Muerte/adquisición de pequeñas (Norwegian, Finish Airways, Elliair, Sky Express, Windrose, Bulgaria Air, Tarom...)

IAG, si lo sabe hacer, se convertirá en la Santader durante el mandato del padre.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 May 2020)

Ok si hablas de tamaño entonces estoy de acuerdo contigo en general. Ryanair va a ganar más cuota aún de mercado, y es una oportunidad muy buena para WizzAir de entrar más a vuelos entre países del oeste y sur de Europa (no solo los típicos vuelos de madrid a Bucharest pero empezar a volar de Madrid a Roma etc).
easyJet quizás no crezca pero no creo que pierda cuota demercado.

A Lufthansa le veo mal futuro, me da la sensación de que alguna de sus filiales tipo brussels Airline y demás la van a cerrar.

Antes pensaba que IAG iba a comprar Norwegian una vez la tengan limpita de deuda pero ahora no lo tengo tan claro, lo mismo a nivel orgánico pueden crecer fuerte y especialmente gastarse esa pasta en apostar por Level y tomar muchas de las rutas de Norwegian, que va a estar en una posición muy débil.

Yo solo compraría IAG, Wizzair o Ryanair. Las dos últimas me gustan más que IAG, pero han bajado mucho menos, por tanto, a día de hoy, si tengo que elegir una, IAG sin duda.


----------



## elKaiser (10 May 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Como bien están diciendo es una acción para 4-5 años, algunos ya dais por descontado que no habrá vacuna, no habrá antiviral y ya no se volverá a volar nunca más, este virus está afectando a las cabezas más que otra cosa.
> 
> En 4-5 años un x3 garantizado.



No hay nada garantizado, puedes obtener un X5 o que te hagan un General Motors.


----------



## porcospin (10 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ok si hablas de tamaño entonces estoy de acuerdo contigo en general. Ryanair va a ganar más cuota aún de mercado, y es una oportunidad muy buena para WizzAir de entrar más a vuelos entre países del oeste y sur de Europa (no solo los típicos vuelos de madrid a Bucharest pero empezar a volar de Madrid a Roma etc).
> easyJet quizás no crezca pero no creo que pierda cuota demercado.
> 
> A Lufthansa le veo mal futuro, me da la sensación de que alguna de sus filiales tipo brussels Airline y demás la van a cerrar.
> ...



La cuestión es si habrá las subvenciones que había para el lowcost, y en caso afirmativo ¿cuando?

Sin subvenciones enfocadas a captar turismo todo el modelo de negocio de Ryanair esta caput, y deberían reconvertirse al modelo de antes, y competir con las aerolíneas con mejor nombre y calidad.

¿Optaría la gente por la marca "low cost" si solo es un 10 o 30% más barata que otras?


----------



## uberales (10 May 2020)

Yo a 2'5 si baja de dos comprare algo mas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 May 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> La cuestión es si habrá las subvenciones que había para el lowcost, y en caso afirmativo ¿cuando?
> 
> Sin subvenciones enfocadas a captar turismo todo el modelo de negocio de Ryanair esta caput, y deberían reconvertirse al modelo de antes, y competir con las aerolíneas con mejor nombre y calidad.
> 
> ¿Optaría la gente por la marca "low cost" si solo es un 10 o 30% más barata que otras?




Hmmm hay mucho MiTo con lo de las subvenciones. Sólo ciertas rutas tienen subvenciones. Subvenciones que no se les dan a las aerolíneas de bajo coste sino a las aerolíneas que cogen X rutas. Esas rutas las puede coger Iberia pero no lo hace, porque su estructura de costes no le permite hacerlo rentable. Por cierto hablar de subvenciones es un poco ridículo cuando las aerolíneas de bandera se montaron con capital público y se les dio una ventaja competitiva q nivel de infraestructura con la que ninguna los cost podría soñar.

Y ahora yo te digo, cuando todo se abra y ciertas regiones estén como locas porque vengan turistas, pero el número de turistas se va a reducir, tú crees que va a haber más o menos subvenciones a ciertos trayectos?


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 May 2020)

Muy mala noticia para BA las palabras del Primer ministro. Muy muy malas. Si la bolsa no fuera un circo mañana IAG tendría que caer un 5% hiciera lo que hiciese el resto del mercado. 

Básicamente ha dicho que hasta al menos el 1 de Julio no abren hoteles o simplemente los bares, así que no esperéis un nivel relevante de vuelos de BA hasta finales de Julio al menos. Pero es que aún peor, ha dicho que todo el que entre a UK tendrá que hacer cuarentena. Adiós de un plumazo a todo el turismo en UK, viajes de negocios y a mucha gente de UK que va de turismo a otro sitio y no puede permitirse una cuarentena de dos semanas a la vuelta.


----------



## herodes2 (10 May 2020)

Si UK implanta los 15 días de cuarentena sería muy jodido para BA claramente.
Avianca, otra que se nos cae
La aerolínea colombiana Avianca se declara en quiebra
Se va viendo en esta crisis que las empresas endeudadas con padrinos lo van a pasar muy mal y sin ellos directamente van a desaparecer.


----------



## Ufo (10 May 2020)

Si le rescata el estado la acciones irán por debajo del euro por acción....DEP ahorros


----------



## randomizer (10 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. La necesitaré.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 May 2020)

Vamos a ver muchas noticias como la de Avianca en los próximos meses


----------



## unvistazo.com (11 May 2020)

Yo estaría fuera de la bolsa porque lo peor esta por venir. Aqui todo el mundo piensa que se va a poder vivir con el COVID, la realidad no es así. Cuando venga otra vez octubre todos encerrados... es cuestión de relajación. Veremos donde se van las bolsas.


----------



## porcospin (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hmmm hay mucho MiTo con lo de las subvenciones. Sólo ciertas rutas tienen subvenciones. Subvenciones que no se les dan a las aerolíneas de bajo coste sino a las aerolíneas que cogen X rutas. Esas rutas las puede coger Iberia pero no lo hace, porque su estructura de costes no le permite hacerlo rentable. Por cierto hablar de subvenciones es un poco ridículo cuando las aerolíneas de bandera se montaron con capital público y se les dio una ventaja competitiva q nivel de infraestructura con la que ninguna los cost podría soñar.
> 
> Y ahora yo te digo, cuando todo se abra y ciertas regiones estén como locas porque vengan turistas, pero el número de turistas se va a reducir, tú crees que va a haber más o menos subvenciones a ciertos trayectos?



Para ser un mito ha llegado a los tribunales, y hay abundante material sobre el tema y la subvención por ruta no es lo que diferencia su modelo de negocio, sino los contratos aparte para mejora del turismo, en lo que hay diversos pagadores como asociaciones, ciudad, región,....


*Extracto de varias noticias:*

la aerolínea irlandesa recibirá durante este período hasta 13,94 millones de euros en concepto de ?márketing, promoción y publicidad?. Las instituciones que aportarán dicha cantidad son la Generalitat, la Diputación de Girona y la Cámara de Comercio. 

decisión de dejar el Principado al escaso interés que habría mostrado el Gobierno regional para firmar un acuerdo de promoción turística, algo que en la práctica supone una subvención encubierta

la Comisión Europea ordenó a la aerolínea irlandesa devolver 8,5 millones de euros al Estado francés al concluir que los pagos de la Asociación para la Promoción de los Flujos Turísticos y Económicos en el aeropuerto de Montpellier es una ayuda de Estado ilegal.


....la *controvertida cuestión de las supuestas subvenciones*, pues parece ser que la clave de su éxito son los convenios “publicitarios”, “turísticos” o de “promoción económica” que suscribe con ciertas Administraciones locales y autonómicas, en virtud de los cuales obtiene cantidades millonarias normalmente por la utilización de aeropuertos secundarios que activan la economía de una determinada zona y que, al decir de algunos, pueden suponer verdaderas subvenciones, pero sin la transparencia y el control de estas (ver aquí).

y te a animo a buscar porque esto era la puntita del iceberg


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Hostión de IAG. 5.65% de caida y acabamos de levantarnos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2020)

Que qué tal las ganancias xddd


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muy mala noticia para BA las palabras del Primer ministro. Muy muy malas. Si la bolsa no fuera un circo mañana IAG tendría que caer un 5% hiciera lo que hiciese el resto del mercado.
> 
> Básicamente ha dicho que hasta al menos el 1 de Julio no abren hoteles o simplemente los bares, así que no esperéis un nivel relevante de vuelos de BA hasta finales de Julio al menos. Pero es que aún peor, ha dicho que todo el que entre a UK tendrá que hacer cuarentena. Adiós de un plumazo a todo el turismo en UK, viajes de negocios y a mucha gente de UK que va de turismo a otro sitio y no puede permitirse una cuarentena de dos semanas a la vuelta.



Puto amo. Le has dado en el clavo.

IAG cayendo un 5%.


----------



## Dr.L (11 May 2020)

Yo sigo esperando que baje de 2. Lo siento por los que ya estáis dentro, pero si aguantais, sacaremos beneficios en dos años.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muy mala noticia para BA las palabras del Primer ministro. Muy muy malas. Si la bolsa no fuera un circo mañana IAG tendría que caer un 5% hiciera lo que hiciese el resto del mercado.
> 
> Básicamente ha dicho que hasta al menos el 1 de Julio no abren hoteles o simplemente los bares, así que no esperéis un nivel relevante de vuelos de BA hasta finales de Julio al menos. Pero es que aún peor, ha dicho que todo el que entre a UK tendrá que hacer cuarentena. Adiós de un plumazo a todo el turismo en UK, viajes de negocios y a mucha gente de UK que va de turismo a otro sitio y no puede permitirse una cuarentena de dos semanas a la vuelta.



Lo clavó usted, mis putos respetos.


----------



## tramperoloco (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muy mala noticia para BA las palabras del Primer ministro. Muy muy malas. Si la bolsa no fuera un circo mañana IAG tendría que caer un 5% hiciera lo que hiciese el resto del mercado.





en USA hubiera subido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Yo sigo esperando que baje de 2. Lo siento por los que ya estáis dentro, pero si aguantais, sacaremos beneficios en dos años.



Repetimos:

Una cosa es haberse metido cuando estaba a 7 euros, pero meterse a 2 euros o a 3 da exáctamente igual y te lo explico:

Comprar 3500 acciones de IAG a 2.00 euros = 7000 euros
Comprar 3500 acciones de IAG a 2.15 euros = 7.525 euros (mas comisiones, pero por simplificar)
Comprar 3500 acciones de IAG a 2.30 euros = 8.050 euros
Comprar 3500 acciones de IAG a 3 euros = 10.500 euros

De la compra mas baja a la mas alta va un 30% de coste. Ahora bien, ¿alguien se ha metido a 3 euros? Que yo sepa, de aqui nadie.

Yo he leido a gente que se ha metido a 2.30, si mal no recuerdo. Estamos hablando pues de un 13% de diferencia.

*Os estais arrancando la polla por un 13%, ¿estais atontaos?*

Avianca se va a la quiebra y IAG puede quedarse con AirEuropa, y comerse el mercado sudamericano. Estamos hablando de una Aerolínea que puede salir de esto siendo la primera Aerolinea en Sudamérica.

Estos momentos son para tener nervios de acero. Para tener paciencia y perspectiva.

Ahora es cuando veremos a perdedores muertos de hambre reirse, como si ellos tuvieran dos euros para rascarlos juntos. Esos mismos, 3 años a partir de ahora, serán los que abran hilos hablando de la mala suerte que han tenido en la vida y lo malos que son los ricos.

Paciencia y perspectiva, señores.


----------



## aburrevacas (11 May 2020)

segun el BOE , apartir de hoy los vuelos solo seran del 50% de capacidad.... algo tendra que ver con la bajada de hoy???


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Repetimos:
> 
> Una cosa es haberse metido cuando estaba a 7 euros, pero meterse a 2 euros o a 3 da exáctamente igual y te lo explico:
> 
> ...



Yo estoy dentro a 2,30 y estoy muy tranquilo con IAG.
Muchas otras caerán antes de llegar al duopolio y volar se va a seguir volando.... otra cosa es la limpia de lowcost (hasta las trancas de deuda) que va a haber, pero las cias importantes van a salir reforzadas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> segun el BOE , apartir de hoy los vuelos solo seran del 50% de capacidad.... algo tendra que ver con la bajada de hoy???



No. Ha sido lo de Avianca.

Eso si, en el microsegundo en el que el que se abran los cielos se acabó la oportunidad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Para ser un mito ha llegado a los tribunales, y hay abundante material sobre el tema y la subvención por ruta no es lo que diferencia su modelo de negocio, sino los contratos aparte para mejora del turismo, en lo que hay diversos pagadores como asociaciones, ciudad, región,....
> 
> 
> *Extracto de varias noticias:*
> ...




El MiTo es que Ryanair solo gane dinero por las subvenciones, no que las subvenciones existan. Y te repito que muchas veces, de regiones españolas que conozco, son concursos abiertos de X dinero a cambio de volar cierta ruta con unos.minimos vuelos al año etc. Nadie impide a Air Europa o Iberia entrar en la ruta y tener la subvención. No lo hacen porque no quieren. Y respecto a las otras, juraría que durante años las tuvo está empresa.pequeñita de Iberia que vuela a nivel regional, no me acuerdo del nombre.

Ahora te digo yo a ti si crees que es más ayuda esas.mierdecillas de contratos, o darles 10 mil kilos a Air France o Lufthansa by the face? Me da que las aerolíneas de bandera van a tener que tener la boca cerrada durante muuuuchos años....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro a 2,30 y estoy muy tranquilo con IAG.
> Muchas otras caerán antes de llegar al duopolio y volar se va a seguir volando.... otra cosa es la limpia de lowcost (hasta las trancas de deuda) que va a haber, pero las cias importantes van a salir reforzadas



*
No caigas en la tentación de comprarla si se pone en 2 euros o a 1.80*. Es algo biológico, emocional, y suele acabar muy mal.

Es importante diversificar. Si te da la tentación búscate un REIT, por ejemplo.

*Quédate donde estás. No va a pasar nada. No hagas nada. Ni las mires.*


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Puto amo. Le has dado en el clavo.
> 
> IAG cayendo un 5%.



Es que es una noticia malísima de las de verdad. Es que el puto prime minister va a dejar BA a los pies de los caballos. Hablamos de que mínimo hasta mediados o finales de Julio no va a poder empezar a volar de forma sostenida, pero el problema es que volar para que? Si no hay nadie de negocios en Londres con la cuarentena de dos semanas, nadie de vacaciones en Londres por lo mismo, y solo una minoría de gente aquí puede permitirse irse de vacaciones una semana y estar dos de cuarentena a la.vuelta. resultado: no hay demanda y por tanto no pueden programar vuelos.

Espero que Boris recapacite y lo quité, porque no solo no está ayudando a British sino que está poniendo el primer clave en su ataúd.


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *No caigas en la tentación de comprarla si se pone en 2 euros o a 1.80*. Es algo biológico, emocional, y suele acabar muy mal.
> 
> Es importante diversificar. Si te da la tentación búscate un REIT, por ejemplo.
> 
> *Quédate donde estás. No va a pasar nada. No hagas nada. Ni las mires.*



Ya tengo Merlin y.... buffff, que pereza de acción, hoy no la compraría.
De IAG ya voy servido, cuando DeGiro me abra la cta de una puta vez buscaré algo onteresante en USA.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro a 2,30 y estoy muy tranquilo con IAG.
> Muchas otras caerán antes de llegar al duopolio y volar se va a seguir volando.... otra cosa es la limpia de lowcost (hasta las trancas de deuda) que va a haber, pero las cias importantes van a salir reforzadas



La única low cost hasta arriba de deuda era Norwegian (de las grandes me refiero).

Ryanair y Wizzair tienen el mejor balance de todas las aerolíneas grandes de europa. Estás no solo no van a caer sino que van a aumentar su cuota.

easyJet está en una posiciona más débil que estás o IAG pero más fuerte que Lufthansa o Air France.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El MiTo es que Ryanair solo gane dinero por las subvenciones, no que las subvenciones existan. Y te repito que muchas veces, de regiones españolas que conozco, son concursos abiertos de X dinero a cambio de volar cierta ruta con unos.minimos vuelos al año etc. Nadie impide a Air Europa o Iberia entrar en la ruta y tener la subvención. No lo hacen porque no quieren. Y respecto a las otras, juraría que durante años las tuvo está empresa.pequeñita de Iberia que vuela a nivel regional, no me acuerdo del nombre.
> 
> Ahora te digo yo a ti si crees que es más ayuda esas.mierdecillas de contratos, o darles 10 mil kilos a Air France o Lufthansa by the face? Me da que las aerolíneas de bandera van a tener que tener la boca cerrada durante muuuuchos años....



Una vez un tio borracho me contó un chiste muy gracioso. Me dijo que Ryanair suele recibir de paises mediterraneos una media de 500k al año por el privilegio de que ellos vuelen para allá. NO para todos los aeropuertos pero si para los sitios que buscan un boom del turismo o "hacer la colada".

Yo le dije a ese borracho que eso era totalmente mentira y que yo jamás me imaginaría al aeropuerto de málaga (un ejemplo que me viene a la cabeza de aeropuerto que nunca haría esas cosas) hacer nada semejante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Ya tengo Merlin y.... buffff, que pereza de acción, hoy no la compraría.
> De IAG ya voy servido, cuando DeGiro me abra la cta de una puta vez buscaré algo onteresante en USA.



¿Por? Yo quiero REITs por los dividendos, no por su valor de mercado.

Yo REITs Españolas ni con un palo. Tengo a Hamboner en el punto de mira e igual incluso la compro hoy.


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Por? Yo quiero REITs por los dividendos, no por su valor de mercado.
> 
> Yo REITs Españolas ni con un palo. Tengo a Hamboner en el punto de mira e igual incluso la compro hoy.



Cuando tenga DeGiro operativa ( que por cierto, me baja la lista de espera 300 posiciones cada día incluyendo sábados y domingos ) ya abriré un hilo preguntando dónde meter una parte de la liquidez restante que paso de meter en IBEX, a ver si me echáis un cable que fuera de Ejpaña voy perdido


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> en USA hubiera subido.



Que gran y triste verdad has dicho, fiel reflejo del circo que es la bolsa en USA. Allí hubiese subido y los retrasados comentaristas de turno dirían algo como "noticia mejor de lo esperado ya que el.mercado estimaba una cuarentena de tres meses y SOLO será de dos semanas por viajero"

Lo triste de América es que no paran de engordar el marrano, y en sectores como aerolíneas, aún a estos precios está entrando muchísima gente, y se los van a follar vivos en muchas de las aerolíneas grandes. Roza casi lo delictivo


----------



## porcospin (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El MiTo es que Ryanair solo gane dinero por las subvenciones, no que las subvenciones existan. Y te repito que muchas veces, de regiones españolas que conozco, son concursos abiertos de X dinero a cambio de volar cierta ruta con unos.minimos vuelos al año etc. Nadie impide a Air Europa o Iberia entrar en la ruta y tener la subvención. No lo hacen porque no quieren. Y respecto a las otras, juraría que durante años las tuvo está empresa.pequeñita de Iberia que vuela a nivel regional, no me acuerdo del nombre.
> 
> Ahora te digo yo a ti si crees que es más ayuda esas.mierdecillas de contratos, o darles 10 mil kilos a Air France o Lufthansa by the face? Me da que las aerolíneas de bandera van a tener que tener la boca cerrada durante muuuuchos años....



Yo no estoy comparando las empresas en si mismas ni como de justas son unas u otras ayudas, sino el futuro de su modelo de negocio. 
Tampoco dudo que Ryanair sea mas eficiente y consiga volar con menos coste.

Lo que no tengo claro es que la gente vaya a escoger Ryanair, en un hipotético escenario donde el ahorro es sólo de 10% o 30%.
Como sabrás para viajes de trabajo (y no habla de ejecutivos) las empresas ya evitaban usar Ryanair, aun teniendo billetes para el mismo trayecto un 90% más baratos.
Si ese escenario sin grandes subvenciones llegase, tendrían que adaptarse y limpiar su imagen mucho. Y no dudo que sepan como hacerlo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Yo no estoy comparando las empresas en si mismas, sino el futuro de su modelo de negocio, no dudo que ryanair sea mas eficiente y consiga volar con menos coste.
> 
> Lo que no tengo claro es que la gente vaya a escoger Ryanair, en un hipotético escenario donde el ahorro es sólo de 10% o 30%.
> Como sabrás para viajes de trabajo (y no habla de ejecutivos) las empresas ya evitaban usar Ryanair, aun teniendo billetes para el mismo trayecto un 90% más baratos.
> Si ese escenario sin grandes subvenciones llegase, tendrían que adaptarse y limpiar su imagen mucho. Y no dudo que sepan como hacerlo.



Tú crees que en cinco años Ryanair va a tener mayor o menos cuota de mercado que en 2019? Yo digo que mayor. Y que Lufthansa y Air France la tendrán menor.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Justo lo que os decía. Ni medio día ha tardado el.bueno de Mr Walsh en salir a decir pero esto que coño es?

BA-owner will review resumption of flying if British quarantine introduced


----------



## manstein (11 May 2020)

Cuando veo IAG me recuerda a AIG

Mal asunto

Suerte


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Yo no estoy comparando las empresas en si mismas ni como de justas son unas u otras ayudas, sino el futuro de su modelo de negocio.
> Tampoco dudo que Ryanair sea mas eficiente y consiga volar con menos coste.
> 
> Lo que no tengo claro es que la gente vaya a escoger Ryanair, en un hipotético escenario donde el ahorro es sólo de 10% o 30%.
> ...



Hamijo. "Times they are a-changin...."

Las empresas AHORA negocian Business Class como si fueran un bonus cuando antes era de cajón. Incluso en vuelos largos.

Hoy en día la gran mayoría de empresas te mete en clase turista en vuelos cortos. Pero no solo eso.

Hoy en dia vuelan mas turistas que empresas, y los turistas son el mercado de Ryanair.

Ojalá estuviera equivocado pero es la triste realidad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Justo lo que os decía. Ni medio día ha tardado el.bueno de Mr Walsh en salir a decir pero esto que coño es?
> 
> BA-owner will review resumption of flying if British quarantine introduced



Boris debería haberse quedado en el tenis que era lo suyo y dejar de una puta vez la política.


----------



## tramperoloco (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que gran y triste verdad has dicho, fiel reflejo del circo que es la bolsa en USA. Allí hubiese subido y los retrasados comentaristas de turno dirían algo como "*noticia mejor de lo esperado ya que el.mercado estimaba una cuarentena de tres meses y SOLO será de dos semanas por viajero*"
> 
> Lo triste de América es que no paran de engordar el marrano, y en sectores como aerolíneas, aún a estos precios está entrando muchísima gente, y se los van a follar vivos en muchas de las aerolíneas grandes. Roza casi lo delictivo





De vez en cuando le echo una ojeada a ver si hay algo que merezca la pena pero me vengo con las manos vacias . Lo unico que merece la pena esta sobrevalorado y en cualquier momento se derrumba . Guardo bastante liquidez ansiando ese momento.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hamijo. "Times they are a-changin...."
> 
> Las empresas AHORA negocian Business Class como si fueran un bonus cuando antes era de cajón. Incluso en vuelos largos.
> 
> ...



Yo he visto compañías mandando a gente de Londres a Dublín en Ryanair de manera normal. Te dejan elegir sitio y que entres primero en el avión y si no te gusta te buscas otra empresa para trabajar. Los buenos tiempos de viajar a todo trapo a costa de las empresas han terminado en la mayoría.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Por cierto la.otra compañía de UK más grande, easyJet, ya veis lo que está bajando. Que hijo de puta el Boris, los va a reventar a todos. Y Virgin Atlantic va a la quiebra Directamente (ahí se puede aprovechar IAG a medio plazo)


----------



## tramperoloco (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Boris debería haberse quedado en el tenis que era lo suyo y dejar de una puta vez la política.



Te confundes de Boris, el de arriba es B.Becker. 
A B. johnson no hay mas que mirarle a cara para ver que ese ha sido un patan toda su vida.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Te confundes de Boris, el de arriba es B.Becker.
> A B. johnson no hay mas que mirarle a cara para ver que ese ha sido un patan toda su vida.



Estaba bromeando hamijo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo he visto compañías mandando a gente de Londres a Dublín en Ryanair de manera normal. Te dejan elegir sitio y que entres primero en el avión y si no te gusta te buscas otra empresa para trabajar. Los buenos tiempos de viajar a todo trapo a costa de las empresas han terminado en la mayoría.



Yo mismo hamijo, yo mismo he tenido que negociar tema aerolíneas en mi propio paquete con mi empresa.

La primera vez que sufrí a un niño llorón en clase Business supe que lo bueno había terminado.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

20000 a IAG 2.06, ADIOS BOTINA HOLA BORIS.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (11 May 2020)

Vaya follada.


----------



## unvistazo.com (11 May 2020)

Lo vais a perder todo porque estas empresas se van a nacionalizar, cuando Warren Buffet sale de estampida, por algo es Warren Buffet, y no el dominguero aficionado.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Lo vais a perder todo porque estas empresas se van a nacionalizar, cuando Warren Buffet sale de estampida, por algo es Warren Buffet, y no el dominguero aficionado.



Nacionalizar un holding int. Dará subida de accionariado a corto. Buffet se piro cuando se entero del bicho, ahora debe estar comprando como un cerdo


----------



## unvistazo.com (11 May 2020)

El banco popular también estaba barato a 1 euros, y acabo valiendo 0. Una empresa tiene deuda financiera, y por eso lo lógico que el Estado proteja a los trabajadores y a los bonistas, pero no a los accionistas. Se nacionalizarán, o se dejan quebrar y el estado inyecta 3000 mil millones y tiene el 99.99999% de las acciones. Si las acciones valen 2 euros, pronto valdrán 0. Porque esto del coronavirus son dos años más, ninguna empresa va aguntar eso, con la baja demanda de vuelos.... no se va a volar ni el 10% que había antes.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> El banco popular también estaba barato a 1 euros, y acabo valiendo 0. Una empresa tiene deuda financiera, y por eso lo lógico que el Estado proteja a los trabajadores y a los bonistas, pero no a los accionistas. Se nacionalizarán, o se dejan quebrar y el estado inyecta 3000 mil millones y tiene el 99.99999% de las acciones. Si las acciones valen 2 euros, pronto valdrán 0. Porque esto del coronavirus son dos años más, ninguna empresa va aguntar eso, con la baja demanda de vuelos.... no se va a volar ni el 10% que había antes.



Vamos que estas sin un duro y rabiando 

Sorry tio


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Estais un poco que os quema el dinero en la cuenta? Igual pensáis que mañana va a empezar IAG a subir sin parar. Anda que no le queda por sufrir a esta (y a todas) aerolínea.


----------



## flanagan (11 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> +329€ de beneficio ahora mismo.



Eso es humo.
El beneficio se obtiene cuando se han vendido las acciones, sumando dividendos obtenidos en el durante y restando comisiones e impuestos.


----------



## unvistazo.com (11 May 2020)

Nunca me gustaron las aerolineas, solo invertiría en negocios seguros como electricas, inditex, amazon, apple, pero llevo desde 1995 en la bolsa 25 años, he visto de todo, y nunca han existido las gangas, valores que valen poco pero lo pierdes todo:

Terra, Jazztel, Popular, Abengoa, Dia, OHL, Zeltia, Solaria, Bankia, Banco Valencia ..... la bolsa esta lleno de esas empresas, y una aerolinea tiene que tener el 60% de la flota volando, porque pide prestamos para comprar aviones, y sino se genera caja no puede pagar. ¿Por qué el gobierno va a salvar a los accionistas? 

El gobierno va a salvar a la empresa pero los accionistas lo van a perder todo.


----------



## El guardaespaldas (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una vez un tio borracho me contó un chiste muy gracioso. Me dijo que Ryanair suele recibir de paises mediterraneos una media de 500k al año por el privilegio de que ellos vuelen para allá. NO para todos los aeropuertos pero si para los sitios que buscan un boom del turismo o "hacer la colada".
> 
> Yo le dije a ese borracho que eso era totalmente mentira y que yo jamás me imaginaría al aeropuerto de málaga (un ejemplo que me viene a la cabeza de aeropuerto que nunca haría esas cosas) hacer nada semejante.



Cuando una conexión aérea se declara servicio básico, el Estado subvenciona el déficit que pueda acarrear la explotación de esa línea. Con las conexiones marítimas igual. Eso es legal

Otra cosa son las "ayudas" de ciertos aeropuertos (caso Reus, Girona...) a Ryanair por llevarles pasajeros. Eso es ilegal


----------



## flanagan (11 May 2020)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Nunca me gustaron las aerolineas, solo invertiría en negocios seguros como electricas, inditex, amazon, apple, pero llevo desde 1995 en la bolsa 25 años, he visto de todo, y nunca han existido las gangas, valores que valen poco pero lo pierdes todo:
> 
> Una aerolinea tiene que tener el 60% de la flota volando, porque pide prestamos para comprar aviones, y sino se genera caja no puede pagar. ¿Por qué el gobierno va a salvar a los accionistas?
> 
> El gobierno va a salvar a la empresa pero los accionistas lo van a perder todo.



Un apunte sobre aerolíneas.
La gran mayoría de aerolíneas casi no compran aviones, tienen un porcentaje no muy grande de aviones en propiedad pero la mayoría de aeronaves están bajo unos tipos de leasing conocidos como "operational lease" o "financial lease".
Aircraft finance - Wikipedia

Los que compran los aviones son los "lessors", aquí un listado:
Ranking the world lessors

Y es lógico que si entra un gobierno para salvar los muebles los accionistas pierdan. Comprar acciones es comprar un riesgo.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (11 May 2020)

EStoy hasta los cojones de IAG, bancos que no pagan dividendos y demás mierdas mierdas de inversión.

Tengo un pastizal invertido en mogollón de cosas y NO A RENDIMIENTO NI PARA PIPAS.

Las acciones un puto timo, los alquileres una puta mierda, los fondos de distribución, prácticamente igual.

A menos que tengas una potra con el stock picking acabas ostiado...por no hablar de los grandes gestores de fondos de inversiones españoles, mi hijo de 20 meses podria tener mejor desempeño en un fondo que ellos joder.

PD: Perdón por la soflama, tengo la cartera pillada en -45% todo "blue chips"


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> EStoy hasta los cojones de IAG, bancos que no pagan dividendos y demás mierdas mierdas de inversión.
> 
> Tengo un pastizal invertido en mogollón de cosas y NO A RENDIMIENTO NI PARA PIPAS.
> 
> ...



Lo siento compañero. Que empresas componen la parte principal de tu cartera? Lo mismo te podemos intentar aconsejar o ayudar algo


----------



## tremenk (11 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Nacionalizar un holding int. Dará subida de accionariado a corto. Buffet se piro cuando se entero del bicho, ahora debe estar comprando como un cerdo



Buffet vendio delta entre 22 y 27 no creo que compre al mismo precio.

Perdio un 30% de lo que invertio...seguro que ahora esta recomprando al mismo precio de venta jajaj


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Buffet vendio delta entre 22 y 27 no creo que compre al mismo precio.
> 
> Perdio un 30% de lo que invertio...seguro que ahora esta recomprando al mismo precio de venta jajaj



Pues tan listo no es el yayo, en 4chan se le adelantaron


----------



## White calvin (11 May 2020)

Yo la espero a 1,85 más que nada para promediar porque me salio bastante mal comprar antes del viruschino


----------



## Lemavos (11 May 2020)

Cuanta gente perdiendo dinero! Con lo fácil que es trabajar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> EStoy hasta los cojones de IAG, bancos que no pagan dividendos y demás mierdas mierdas de inversión.
> 
> Tengo un pastizal invertido en mogollón de cosas y NO A RENDIMIENTO NI PARA PIPAS.
> 
> ...



En primer lugar siento mucho lo que te ocurre. Te diría que aguantes y no pierdas la paciencia.

Dicho ésto, voy a compartir un truco que tengo y que me ha salvado de perderlo todo en ésta caida. Lo aprendí en el 2001.

En primer lugar, me espero a una crisis (como ésta) para comprar. Luego compro acciones preferentemente que hayan caido mucho, o que sean muy buenas. En el primer ejemplo tenemos a IAG, en el segundo tendríamos Airbus.

Luego me espero unos tres años aunque las monitorizo de vez en cuando.

Cuando pasan esos años suelen haber subido un buen pellizco. Es entonces cuando les pongo un stop al 80% mas o menos de su valor. Osea, supongamos que he comprado X a 50 euros y ahora está a 100, pues le pongo una orden de venta a 75 u 80.

A partir de entonces, y una vez por trimestre, miro las acciones y ajusto esa "franja de seguridad".

Así, aunque caigan, no te afecta demasiado. "pierdes" algo, pero en realidad has ganado una buena pasta. Y te vuelves líquido para volver a comprar a precio de ganga.

Éste método, *que te he descrito con brocha muy gorda*, tiene el inconveniente de las "caidas relámpago" donde puedes perder acciones muy codiciadas. Por eso yo no hago eso con acciones que den dividendos de forma consistente, porque aunque pierdan el 70% me da igual. Éste sería por ejemplo el caso de Johnson&Johnson (por decir algo).

*Y anticipando a una posible panda de retrasados mentales que podrían venir a criticar mi método Paco, diré solo una cosa: ¿Sabeis cuánto he perdido yo con lo del coronavirus? CERO. NI UN CÉNTIMO. Es mas, estoy liquido para comprar a precio de derribo.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Buffet vendio delta entre 22 y 27 no creo que compre al mismo precio.
> 
> Perdio un 30% de lo que invertio...seguro que ahora esta recomprando al mismo precio de venta jajaj



1. Buffet ha perdido un total de 50 Billones (con B) con lo de las aerolíneas. Pero oshe, es Buffett y todo lo hace bien.
2. Buffet aconseja una cosa y muchas veces hace otra. Ésto es porque sus consejos van orientados al pequeño inversor que no admite riesgos, y no lo hace de mala fé.
3. Buffet hace cosas, y luego habla de lo que ha hecho. Osea, no me extrañaría que dentro de un par de meses se pusiera a comprar aerolíneas como un loco, o incluso que, como ha hecho en otros casos, diga que "es que le pidieron ayuda".


----------



## Jeb Stuart (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En primer lugar siento mucho lo que te ocurre. Te diría que aguantes y no pierdas la paciencia.
> 
> Dicho ésto, voy a compartir un truco que tengo y que me ha salvado de perderlo todo en ésta caida. Lo aprendí en el 2001.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero yo sigo una estrategia DCA de generación de rentas.

Yo solo quiero cash flow, pero claro, tienes una cartera de X valores, la mitad te suspenden el dividendo, otros te pagan la mitad de lo anunciado.

Luego los inquilinos que están boqueronis y tampoco te pagan.

Luego los ETF de distribución que al final es como la cartera de acciones pero en cesta.

De psotre los FI todos con unas ostias de colores (no es mi caso porque no hago gestión activa)

AL final me refiero a que te acaban pillando por casi todas partes.

PD: Tu método con Bancos por ejemplo no funciona


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Ya, pero yo sigo una estrategia DCA de generación de rentas.
> 
> Yo solo quiero cash flow, pero claro, tienes una cartera de X valores, la mitad te suspenden el dividendo, otros te pagan la mitad de lo anunciado.
> 
> ...



Por partes, y espero poder ayudarte:

1. Yo, a día de hoy, tengo cero euros en el IBEX35. Para dividendos que no te fallen mírate por ejemplo Hamborner REIT.

2. Tengo 4 viviendas (incluida donde yo vivo). Mis inquilinos no me han fallado nunca porque yo alquilo única y exclusívamente a estudiantes, con preferencia extranjeros, y con la nómina de papá por delante. Habla con la universidad que tengas mas a la mano para que te mande a gente. En verano cuando se van AirBnB y con lo que ganas extra te da para renovar el piso 80 veces.

3. Nunca he invertido en bancos aunque igual empiezo ahora.

Mi método funciona en la medida de que cuando cayeron las bolsas yo no tenía absolútamente nada. Todo líquido. Ya me dirás si el método funciona o no.

No funciona para hacerte rico, pero si para proteger tu inversion. Un método algo cobarde pero efectivo.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Buffet ha perdido un total de 50 Billones (con B) con lo de las aerolíneas. Pero oshe, es Buffett y todo lo hace bien.
> 2. Buffet aconseja una cosa y muchas veces hace otra. Ésto es porque sus consejos van orientados al pequeño inversor que no admite riesgos, y no lo hace de mala fé.
> 3. Buffet hace cosas, y luego habla de lo que ha hecho. Osea, no me extrañaría que dentro de un par de meses se pusiera a comprar aerolíneas como un loco, o incluso que, como ha hecho en otros casos, diga que "es que le pidieron ayuda".



Que inversión a parte de IAG recomiendas?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Que inversión a parte de IAG recomiendas?



- RIET.
- Coches.
- Algo industrial.
- Algo de hoteles (ahora no, se entiende).
- Algo de moda.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

No sé si os dais cuenta de lo que esto supone. Pero no implica caer un día en bolsa e ya.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No sé si os dais cuenta de lo que esto supone. Pero no implica caer un día en bolsa e ya.



IAG ya ha anunciado despidos masivos.

Y aqui os suelto un regalito: Ésto lo venían buscando.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2020)

este post es crema, marca los puntos de cuando no hay que entrar, cuando el feministo y el harley no estén comprando es cuando hay que comprar, estaremos atentos a los gazelos estos

cuando estén agonizado con las iag a 1,75-1.5 se puede mirar una entradita


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2020)

La colombiana Avianca se declara en quiebra: el coronavirus redujo los ingresos en un 80% de la segunda aerolínea de América Latina

va bien el sector eh


----------



## flanagan (11 May 2020)

Pues cuidadín con Airbus, Boeing y....Aena


----------



## unvistazo.com (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En primer lugar siento mucho lo que te ocurre. Te diría que aguantes y no pierdas la paciencia.
> 
> Dicho ésto, voy a compartir un truco que tengo y que me ha salvado de perderlo todo en ésta caida. Lo aprendí en el 2001.
> 
> ...



A toro pasado todos son toreros, ese método no sirve para nada, en los últimos 3 años has tenido 3 o 4 situaciones que te hubieran hecho saltar los stops y después se hubiera recuperado la acción. 

Por tus etapas yo pasé, y me di cuenta que la bolsa es muy dificil ganar dinero, mejor invertir en indicies de estados unidos, que siempre a la larga suben.

(yo no invierto en bolsa, hace años solo tengo Bitcoins, Forex y planes de pensiones indesados al S&P500). Con los años te das cuenta que apostar a un valor es la lotería, y puestos a apostar por sectores mejor de Estados Unidos. 

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> A toro pasado todos son toreros, ese método no sirve para nada, en los últimos 3 años has tenido 3 o 4 situaciones que te hubieran hecho saltar los stops y después se hubiera recuperado la acción.
> 
> Por tus etapas yo pasé, y me di cuenta que la bolsa es muy dificil ganar dinero, mejor invertir en indicies de estados unidos, que siempre a la larga suben.
> 
> ...



De buen rollo, voy a intentar repetir lo que acabo de decir:

Cuando empezó lo del coronavirus y cayeron las bolsas, yo tenia CERO EUROS EN ELLAS.

Ya me dirás si mi método funcionó o no. 

Sé que lo he explicado a grosso modo, y no lo hago con todos los valores. Pero ya te digo que me ha funcionado este mismo año.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Estamos en un momento de crisis. Entrar como loco a los valores más cíclicos AL INICIO de la crisis es justo lo que NO hay que hacer. Conoces algo más afectado/jodido en esta crisis que aerolíneas y hoteles? Pues eso.


----------



## ValPPCC (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estamos en un momento de crisis. Entrar como loco a los valores más cíclicos AL INICIO de la crisis es justo lo que NO hay que hacer. Conoces algo más afectado/jodido en esta crisis que aerolíneas y hoteles? Pues eso.



Hay que ser exigente en el precio de este tipo de valores, en cualquier caso si que considero que IAG empieza a tener un precio interesante, partiendo de la base que venia de 7,69 euros.


----------



## tremenk (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. Buffet ha perdido un total de 50 Billones (con B) con lo de las aerolíneas. Pero oshe, es Buffett y todo lo hace bien.
> 2. Buffet aconseja una cosa y muchas veces hace otra. Ésto es porque sus consejos van orientados al pequeño inversor que no admite riesgos, y no lo hace de mala fé.
> 3. Buffet hace cosas, y luego habla de lo que ha hecho. Osea, no me extrañaría que dentro de un par de meses se pusiera a comprar aerolíneas como un loco, o incluso que, como ha hecho en otros casos, diga que "es que le pidieron ayuda".



1. Antes de hablar informate porque pareces retard cuando hablas sin tener ni idea
2. Buffet perdio 50b en el primer trimestre con Berkshire. No solo en aerolineas si no en TODOS sus activos.
3. Buffet NUNCA a pasado de los 10B en activos de aerolineas y vendio esos activos por 6.5B con unas perdidas que rondan el 30%
4. Buffet no aconseja a pequeños inversores como tu dices...los pequeño inversores invierten en su empresa para que el invierta.
5. Todos mis datos estan sacados de su cuentas publicas que esta obligado a presentar cada 3 meses. Si en un par de meses se pone a comprar aerolineas lo veremos en sus cuentas pero ya dijo que veia el futuro muy negro...

Por mi parte el es un apostador como cualquier otro y se puede equivocar. Se equivoco al comprar delta en 40 dolares en febrero y se puede equivocar en vender delta en 22..Aun que en esto ultimo no creo.

Por eso mismo no creo que este comprando aerolineas en el mismo precio al que vendio...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> 1. Antes de hablar informate porque pareces retard cuando hablas sin tener ni idea
> 2. Buffet perdio 50b en el primer trimestre con Berkshire. No solo en aerolineas si no en TODOS sus activos.
> 3. Buffet NUNCA a pasado de los 10B en activos aeroes y ha vendio a 6.5B con unas perdidas que ronda el 30%
> 4. Buffet no aconseja a pequeños inversores como tu dices...los pequeño inversores invierten en su empresa para que el invierta.
> ...



Tienes razón y gracias por tu comentario.

Dicho ésto, paso de insultos. Bye.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estamos en un momento de crisis. Entrar como loco a los valores más cíclicos AL INICIO de la crisis es justo lo que NO hay que hacer. Conoces algo más afectado/jodido en esta crisis que aerolíneas y hoteles? Pues eso.



SIN QUITARTE LA RAZÓN:
- En el caso de hoteles ni con un palo.
- En el caso de las aerolíneas, en el microsegundo en que abran los cielos se acabó la fiesta de las gangas por mucho que el endeudamiento les va a durar años...ya se encargarán los gobiernos de perdonar deuda pagando nosotros.

Yo si me voy a meter a IAG (por decir algo) me da igual meterme a 2.5 que a 2.0 que a 1.7, porque no busco vender cuando suban a 3, y cuando suban dentro de 3-5 años no van a subir medio punto precísamente.


----------



## Rexter (11 May 2020)

A mi Buffet en estos momentos como referente no me sirve del todo. Sí, hizo una gran fortuna sabiendo invertir y hacer las cosas bien. Pero eran otros tiempos con una realidad totalmente distinta que nada tiene que ver con la de ahora.

En estos momentos ya está a otro nivel, es capaz de mover el mercado. 

Lo que dice me parece siempre interesante, pero lo cojo con pinzas (al igual que toda información que venga). En estos momentos sigo con más intereses los movimientos de Onchena (el fondo de la familia Ybarra Careaga) que lo que hace Buffet.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> SIN QUITARTE LA RAZÓN:
> - En el caso de hoteles ni con un palo.
> - En el caso de las aerolíneas, en el microsegundo en que abran los cielos se acabó la fiesta de las gangas por mucho que el endeudamiento les va a durar años...ya se encargarán los gobiernos de perdonar deuda pagando nosotros.
> 
> Yo si me voy a meter a IAG (por decir algo) me da igual meterme a 2.5 que a 2.0 que a 1.7, porque no busco vender cuando suban a 3, y cuando suban dentro de 3-5 años no van a subir medio punto precísamente.



Cuando abran los cielos, al menos el primer mes, y probablemente dos o tres, las aerolíneas van a perder más dinero que sin volar. IAG pierde más dinero con un avión al 50% de capacidad que con un avión sin volar. El timing puede ser muy cabron.

Para mí, mi forma de invertir, es muy diferente entrar a 1.5 que a 2.5. Y piensa que si la dejo ahora caer y llega a 1.5 euros y luego todo se arregla y entro a 1.8, entraré ganando menos, pero al menos entro con infinita más información que el que entra a día de hoy, y además a un precio más barato.

Pero por supuesto cada uno tiene su forma de invertir y hay que ser estrictos con la idea que tenemos (esto es lo más difícil) y no ir dando bandazos o actuar de una forma emocional.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> SIN QUITARTE LA RAZÓN:
> - En el caso de hoteles ni con un palo.
> - En el caso de las aerolíneas, en el microsegundo en que abran los cielos se acabó la fiesta de las gangas por mucho que el endeudamiento les va a durar años...ya se encargarán los gobiernos de perdonar deuda pagando nosotros.
> 
> Yo si me voy a meter a IAG (por decir algo) me da igual meterme a 2.5 que a 2.0 que a 1.7, porque no busco vender cuando suban a 3, y cuando suban dentro de 3-5 años no van a subir medio punto precísamente.



Yo creo que esto en julio.... se acabó la gilipollez del coronavirus, o eso nos vamos todos a tomar por culo, y lo que tengamos líquido en el banco importaría poco.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> *Cuando abran los cielos, al menos el primer mes, y probablemente dos o tres, las aerolíneas van a perder más dinero que sin volar. IAG pierde más dinero con un avión al 50% de capacidad que con un avión sin volar. El timing puede ser muy cabron.*
> 
> Para mí, mi forma de invertir, es muy diferente entrar a 1.5 que a 2.5. Y piensa que si la dejo ahora caer y llega a 1.5 euros y luego todo se arregla y entro a 1.8, entraré ganando menos, pero al menos entro con infinita más información que el que entra a día de hoy, y además a un precio más barato.
> 
> Pero por supuesto cada uno tiene su forma de invertir y hay que ser estrictos con la idea que tenemos (esto es lo más difícil) y no ir dando bandazos o actuar de una forma emocional.



Cierto lo que dices, pero van a tener que volar ellas o volarán otras, la demandará existirá cuando dejen de ahogarla.

En cualquier caso... en estos tiempo, nadie sabe nada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Cierto lo que dices, pero van a tener que volar ellas o volarán otras, la demandará existirá cuando dejen de ahogarla.
> 
> En cualquier caso... en estos tiempo, nadie sabe nada.



Ok, entrarán otras. Y sabiendo que los primeros son los que se comen las pérdidas, tú crees que las otras van a tener prisa por empezar a volar sin parar? Ya te digo yo que las aerolíneas van a ser MUuuuy cautas a la hora de aumentar su número de vuelos, porque como dije, mejor en este caso llegar tarde y que las pérdidas se las coma otro. Estamos en una situación totalmente nueva y nadie sabe que va a pasar. Ante una situación así mejor prudencia a que te queme el dinero en la cuenta y te pongas a meter tiros a esta acción y a la otra y a la de más allá. Pero lo dicho, lo mismo yo soy el raro aquí por tratar de ser cauto y no andar como pollo sin cabeza entrandole a todo.


----------



## tremenk (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tienes razón y gracias por tu comentario.
> 
> Dicho ésto, paso de insultos. Bye.



Lo siento fue un acto de rabia de mi parte al ver tu contestacion arrogante encima sin datos reales y sin conocimiento sobre ello...

No volvera a pasar fue mi primerito dia en este hilo...


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ok, entrarán otras. Y sabiendo que los primeros son los que se comen las pérdidas, tú crees que las otras van a tener prisa por empezar a volar sin parar? Ya te digo yo que las aerolíneas van a ser MUuuuy cautas a la hora de aumentar su número de vuelos, porque como dije, mejor en este caso llegar tarde y que las pérdidas se las coma otro. Estamos en una situación totalmente nueva y nadie sabe que va a pasar. Ante una situación así mejor prudencia a que te queme el dinero en la cuenta y te pongas a meter tiros a esta acción y a la otra y a la de más allá. Pero lo dicho, lo mismo yo soy el raro aquí por tratar de ser cauto y no andar como pollo sin cabeza entrandole a todo.



¿Quiénes tienen la capacidad de asumir esas pérdidas? Los viajes low cost yo creo que han muerto, razón de ello es:
>low cost > turismo barato con plataformas que están estranguladas > control gubernamental "go tourist" . Por otra parte tienen menos tesorería como para asumir pérdidas durante mucho tiempo Ryan Air o el Bronson hacen vuelos a lo "just in time"... a ver como sobreviven después de esto (con una demanda sin un puto duro).

Veremos como va la cosa, la crisis en estos sectores puede que haya tocado pico o puede que no. Si ha tocado pico, es el mejor momento de compra, si no, habrá nuevas "rebajas".

A ver qué hace el sector tanto turístico como el de aerolíneas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Lo siento fue un acto de rabia de mi parte al ver tu contestacion arrogante encima sin datos reales y sin conocimiento sobre ello...
> 
> No volvera a pasar fue mi primerito dia en este hilo...



Ok, acepto tus disculpas.

Mira, yo escribo mientras estoy haciendo mil otras cosas. A veces tendré razón, y otras (como en éste caso) habré escuchado campanas y haré una interpretación incorrecta. Como ves, lo de los 50b era cierto, pero no que fuera solo en Aerolíneas.

Dicho ésto, también me has malinterpretado tú. En youtube hay 800 videos de Buffett aconsejando a novatos. A eso me refería. Y tengo razón. Y de hecho, sé que lo hace de buena fé.

¿Cuál es la modo de producción mas rápida? Kawasaki H2. ¿Se la recomiendo a un principiante? ¡Por dios no! Para un principiante que entre con una de 125cc. A eso me refiero con Buffett.

Tampoco soy soberbio para nada. Lee mil de mis aportes y lo verás tu mismo.

Y como nota final Buffett no _suele _decir lo que va a hacer sino lo que ya ha hecho.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Lo dije mil veces, pero lo repito. Las low-cost tienen mejores números y más liquidez y caja que las de bandera. Yo no sé porque la gente asocia servicio cutre de Ryanair a que tenga números cutres o no tenga caja, pero eso me demuestra que esa gente no ha analizado ni lo más minimo los numeros de estas aerolíneas.

Ryanair tenía caja al inicio de esta crisis para comprar Lufthansa. Con eso te lo digo todo.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo dije mil veces, pero lo repito. Las low-cost tienen mejores números y más liquidez y caja que las de bandera. Yo no sé porque la gente asocia servicio cutre de Ryanair a que tenga números cutres o no tenga caja, pero eso me demuestra que esa gente no ha analizado ni lo más.minimo de los numeros de estas aerolíneas.
> 
> Ryanair tenía caja al inicio de esta crisis para comprar Lufthansa. Con eso te lo digo todo.



Hasta donde yo sea IAG tenía 9000 en caja y RyanAir 4000 pero me puedo equivocar, veremos como va la cosa, como dice @FeministoDeIzquierdas esto va para 3-5 años.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ok, entrarán otras. Y sabiendo que los primeros son los que se comen las pérdidas, tú crees que las otras van a tener prisa por empezar a volar sin parar? Ya te digo yo que las aerolíneas van a ser MUuuuy cautas a la hora de aumentar su número de vuelos, porque como dije, mejor en este caso llegar tarde y que las pérdidas se las coma otro. Estamos en una situación totalmente nueva y nadie sabe que va a pasar. Ante una situación así mejor prudencia a que te queme el dinero en la cuenta y te pongas a meter tiros a esta acción y a la otra y a la de más allá. Pero lo dicho, lo mismo yo soy el raro aquí por tratar de ser cauto y no andar como pollo sin cabeza entrandole a todo.



Yo es que no creo que se trate de entrar a todo, pero si de entrar a cosas mas o menos lógicas.

Como estamos con IAG hablemos de IAG.

IAG es la aerolínea "oficial" tanto del gobierno Español como del Inglés. Para cualquier cosa extraordinaria se les llama a ellos, y que me corrigan si me equivoco incluso hay intercambio de componentes con el ejercito.

Vueling, AirEuropa, Air Nostrum, AlbaStar, Binter, Canaryfly, Evelop, Gestair, Volotea...estan ahí y son muy flexibles, pero a la hora de la verdad se quedan solas. Buena suerte si van a pedir ayuditas.

Llámame tonto, pero la lógica me dice que IAG no va a caer. Será parcialmente nacionalizada, estará a 1 euro durante 7 años, pero volverá porque es demasiado importante para el pais.

Y en base a eso mi estrategia es entrar lo mas bajo que se pueda y esperar el mayor tiempo posible.


----------



## tremenk (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ok, acepto tus disculpas.
> 
> Mira, yo escribo mientras estoy haciendo mil otras cosas. A veces tendré razón, y otras (como en éste caso) habré escuchado campanas y haré una interpretación incorrecta. Como ves, lo de los 50b era cierto, pero no que fuera solo en Aerolíneas.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es decir cuatro chorradas a novatos y otra cosa diferente es aconsejar en inversiones.

Hay muchos videos en youtube de gente que enseña con sus frases...o de meetings que ha dado pero nada que ver con el. El no sabe ni lo que es youtube...

Es mas si un fondo aconseja alguna inversion es porque quiere influenciar en el mercado de alguna manera para su beneficio...


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sea IAG tenía 9000 en caja y RyanAir 4000 pero me puedo equivocar, veremos como va la cosa, como dice @FeministoDeIzquierdas esto va para 3-5 años.



Al inicio de la crisis Ryanair tenía pasta para aguantar 150 días aprox a ingresos cero. Wizzair lo mismo. IAG 120 o así, y Lufthansa y Air France bastante menos. En un entorno de ingresos cero tienes que mirar la caja respecto a los costes fijos de cada una. Creeme, los números de Ryanair son crema pura, unos margenes increíbles para una aerolínea. Que se pase por aquí @gordinflas y lo confirme.

Las aerolíneas venden muchísimo volumen a margenes bajísimos. Eso implica que cuando algo sale un poco mal, no pasas de ganar a ganar menos, sino a perder. Y si tú consigues tener un par de puntos más de margen de beneficio que tus rivales, lo que en otros sectores es irrelevante porque los márgenes son enormes, en aerolíneas es algo por lo que muchos CEOs venderían a su madre.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Al inicio de la crisis Ryanair tenía pasta para aguantar 150 días aprox a ingresos cero. Wizzair lo mismo. IAG 120 o así, y Lufthansa y Air France bastante menos. En un entorno de ingresos cero tienes que mirar la caja respecto a los costes fijos de cada una. Creeme, los números de Ryanair son crema pura, unos margenes increíbles para una aerolínea. Que se pase por aquí @gordinflas y lo confirme.
> 
> Las aerolíneas venden muchísimo volumen a margenes bajísimos. Eso implica que cuando algo sale un poco mal, no pasas de ganar a ganar meses, sino a perder. Y si tú consigues tener un par de puntos más de margen de beneficio que tus rivales, lo que en otros sectores es irrelevante porque los márgenes son pequeños, en aerolíneas es algo por lo que muchos CEOs venderían a su madre.



No te quito razón, pero IAG tiene buenos números, pero costes más fijos como dices. De todas formas, como digo... muy pronto para hablar, a ver si los gobiernos de distintos países dejan de dar por culo y permiten activar mínimamente la economía.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Yo he dicho y mantengo que fuera de las low cost en europa IAG es lo único salvable por números y por caja antes de la crisis. Pero una cosa es hacer como yo he hecho el análisis de TODAS las aerolíneas europeas para comparar deuda, caja, margenes etc etc. Y otra cosa entrar en base a suposiciones. Que si ya no van a venir ingleses borrachos a la.manga y por eso Ryanair va a caer, que si tú primo del pueblo que está al lado de un aeropuerto tiene una pariente que te dice que easyJet ya vuela muy poco allí, que si Ryanair como es una aerolínea cutre tendrá unos números supermalos etc.

IAG va a ser la última de bandera en ampliar capital, pero visto lo visto, el riesgo es real. Y aunque no amplíe, como se meta cinco o seis mil millones de deuda en esta crisis, olvídate de la.palabra dividendo hasta 2023 por lo menos. Una cosa que me encanto de Buffet hablando de las aerolíneas es cuando dijo algo como: las tres o cuatro aerolíneas más grandes están pidiendo 10 mil o más millones de dólares, y parece que los inversores no se dan cuenta de que todo ese dinero tiene que repagarse, y eso se paga del dinero que genera la empresa y debería ir a dividendos o a comprar más aviones y crecer.


----------



## gordinflas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Al inicio de la crisis Ryanair tenía pasta para aguantar 150 días aprox a ingresos cero. Wizzair lo mismo. IAG 120 o así, y Lufthansa y Air France bastante menos. En un entorno de ingresos cero tienes que mirar la caja respecto a los costes fijos de cada una. Creeme, los números de Ryanair son crema pura, unos margenes increíbles para una aerolínea. Que se pase por aquí @gordinflas y lo confirme.
> 
> Las aerolíneas venden muchísimo volumen a margenes bajísimos. Eso implica que cuando algo sale un poco mal, no pasas de ganar a ganar menos, sino a perder. Y si tú consigues tener un par de puntos más de margen de beneficio que tus rivales, lo que en otros sectores es irrelevante porque los márgenes son enormes, en aerolíneas es algo por lo que muchos CEOs venderían a su madre.



Confirmo. Ryanair es increíble, Wizz Air aún mejor. Si salimos de Europa también entrarían en este grupo otras como Southwest o Hawaiian.

@Coronavirus la cosa no va tanto de la caja absoluta que tienen sino de lo que queman cada día que no operan. Ryanair es unas 3 veces más pequeña que IAG y Ryanair no tenía 3 veces menos caja. Súmale que IAG no es tan eficiente como Ryanair y súmale que IAG tiene partes de su conglomerado que no puede dinamitar por miedo a enfadar al Gobierno de turno.

Ahora mismo NINGUNA aerolínea está para comprar. O están al borde de la quiebra / ampliación de capital y el precio es justificado o cotizan a unos precios muy altos que no se pueden justificar con la que está cayendo. La única que se salva es Hawaiian, pero porque su principal negocio (vuelos entre las islas de Hawaii, un monopolio natural de manual) no se parece en nada al de las aerolíneas tradicionales.


----------



## gordinflas (11 May 2020)

Se está llevando una paliza comparado con precios de principios de año, pero si te vas un poco más atrás Ryanair cotiza por encima del agosto de 2019... y nadie puede decir que las perspectivas de Ryanair a día de hoy sean mejores que en agosto del año pasado.

¿Por qué? Doy una pista: Ryanair cotiza en USA.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Qatar Airways reducirá su flota un 25% ante una crisis que llegará a 2024

Dice Qatar que a pesar de ser jeques y poder tirar el dinero, que no quieren tirar TANTO dinero y que van a reducir su tamaño un 25%. Y estos son los ricos del grupo.

Dicen que hasta 2024 no recuperan niveles prebicho.

Pregunta de trivial. Sabéis quién es el principal accionista de IAG?

Repetir conmigo. Estamos al inicio del ciclo. Estamos al inicio del ciclo. Estamos al inicio...


----------



## Dr.L (11 May 2020)

Uff pues ellos con un 21 y algo. Se viene el guano


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Por cierto otra noticia de el economista de hoy. El gobierno va a poner una forma de reclamar a las aerolíneas que devuelvan la pasta por los vuelos cancelados y no que den un bono. Otra mala noticia más para Iberia.

Estamos al inicio del ciclo. Estamos al inicio...


----------



## ValPPCC (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuando abran los cielos, al menos el primer mes, y probablemente dos o tres, las aerolíneas van a perder más dinero que sin volar. IAG pierde más dinero con un avión al 50% de capacidad que con un avión sin volar. El timing puede ser muy cabron.
> 
> Para mí, mi forma de invertir, es muy diferente entrar a 1.5 que a 2.5. Y piensa que si la dejo ahora caer y llega a 1.5 euros y luego todo se arregla y entro a 1.8, entraré ganando menos, pero al menos entro con infinita más información que el que entra a día de hoy, y además a un precio más barato.
> 
> Pero por supuesto cada uno tiene su forma de invertir y hay que ser estrictos con la idea que tenemos (esto es lo más difícil) y no ir dando bandazos o actuar de una forma emocional.



No es tan fácil, si fuera así todo el mundo esperaría el mínimo y entraría al principio de la subida y dejaría de ganar un 10-15% pero ya sabiendo que tira para arriba.
Tú puedes comprar iag a 1,80 tras subir de 1,50 pensando que está en subida pero no ser más que una corrección para acabar bajando a 1,20 por ejemplo .


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo he dicho y mantengo que fuera de las low cost en europa IAG es lo único salvable por números y por caja antes de la crisis. Pero una cosa es hacer como yo he hecho el análisis de TODAS las aerolíneas europeas para comparar deuda, caja, margenes etc etc. Y otra cosa entrar en base a suposiciones. Que si ya no van a venir ingleses borrachos a la.manga y por eso Ryanair va a caer, que si tú primo del pueblo que está al lado de un aeropuerto tiene una pariente que te dice que easyJet ya vuela muy poco allí, que si Ryanair como es una aerolínea cutre tendrá unos números supermalos etc.
> 
> IAG va a ser la última de bandera en ampliar capital, pero visto lo visto, el riesgo es real. Y aunque no amplíe, como se meta cinco o seis mil millones de deuda en esta crisis, olvídate de la.palabra dividendo hasta 2023 por lo menos. Una cosa que me encanto de Buffet hablando de las aerolíneas es cuando dijo algo como: las tres o cuatro aerolíneas más grandes están pidiendo 10 mil o más millones de dólares, y parece que los inversores no se dan cuenta de que todo ese dinero tiene que repagarse, y eso se paga del dinero que genera la empresa y debería ir a dividendos o a comprar más aviones y crecer.



Hamijo. Bien hecho.

Yo también hice mis números. Por temas fiscales me interesaba Lutfhansa, me miré AirFrance/KLM porque es mi favorita para viajar a Asia, Alitalia porque pensé que el gobierno le daría dinero gratis...y la única que vi con posibles ha sido IAG.

Mi portfolio siempre ha sido muy distribuido y siempre he tenido al menos una aerolínea. Por eso he elegido ésta.

Para mi IAG ahora mismo es para comprarla, guardarla, y luego venderla. Ni la veo para dividendos.

Por cierto, parecido camino que Airbus (comprar guardar soltar) salvando las distancias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto otra noticia de el economista de hoy. El gobierno va a poner una forma de reclamar a las aerolíneas que devuelvan la pasta por los vuelos cancelados y no que den un bono. Otra mala noticia más para Iberia.
> 
> Estamos al inicio del ciclo. Estamos al inicio...



La gente también es gilipollas.

Yo me iba de vacaciones en Abril y tenía pasajes comprados con KLM. En cuanto saltó la pandemia les llamé por teléfono y les dije que me devolvieran el dinero. Me dijeron que "todavía no estaba confirmada la cancelación" así que les dije que me abrieran un ticket y me dieran un número.

Me devolvieron todo el dinero al mes siguiente. Muchos otros...a esperar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> No es tan fácil, si fuera así todo el mundo esperaría el mínimo y entraría al principio de la subida y dejaría de ganar un 10-15% pero ya sabiendo que tira para arriba.
> Tú puedes comprar iag a 1,80 tras subir de 1,50 pensando que está en subida pero no ser más que una corrección para acabar bajando a 1,20 por ejemplo .




Correcto. Pero es que esto empezo a finales de Febrero en las bolsas y estamos a mediados de Mayo. Se viene una crisis gorda. Pensar que la bolsa va a hacer suelo en dos meses y medio con la que se viene es hmmmmm, ok voy a ser educado, OPTIMISTA. Cuando empiecen a echar a gente y a cerrar empresas y no haya ni un duro, lo de menos es que se pueda volar, porque la demanda de vuelos será un 30% menor, y no por el bicho sino por el agujero económico que tendremos. Pero como digo esa es la forma en la que YO lo veo. Si alguien piensa que es solo tema de bicho y que en cuanto no tengamos bicho no vamos a tener ningún tipo de problema económico, entonces sin duda es momento de entrar ahora en todo.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> No es tan fácil, si fuera así todo el mundo esperaría el mínimo y entraría al principio de la subida y dejaría de ganar un 10-15% pero ya sabiendo que tira para arriba.
> Tú puedes comprar iag a 1,80 tras subir de 1,50 pensando que está en subida pero no ser más que una corrección para acabar bajando a 1,20 por ejemplo .



Lo cierto es que el precio mínimo histórico hasta hoy ha sido 2,06, mis dieses al que ha entrado, veremos como evoluciona esto en unos añitos.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Correcto. Pero es que esto empezo a finales de Febrero en las bolsas y estamos a mediados de Mayo. Se viene una crisis gorda. Pensar que la bolsa va a hacer suelo en dos meses y medio con la que se viene es hmmmmm, ok voy a ser educado, OPTIMISTA. Cuando empiecen a echar a gente y a cerrar empresas y no haya ni un duro, lo de menos es que se pueda volar, porque la demanda de vuelos será un 30% menor, y no por el bicho sino por el agujero económico que tendremos. Pero como digo esa es la forma en la que YO lo veo. Si alguien piensa que es solo tema de bicho y que en cuanto no tengamos bicho no vamos a tener ningún tipo de problema económico, entonces sin duda es momento de entrar ahora en todo.



Esa visión, aun así, es a nivel macro, habrá que ver como va evolucionando la cosa. Ten en cuenta que la crisis económica va a ser brutal, pero la forma de nutrirse económicamente de las economías del sur, es turismo, asi que se van a poner a lo loco con aerolíneas y hoteles, so pena de que los gobernantes mantengan su cabeza en los hombros.

Tu forma de verlo, es haciendo comparativa con la crisis financiera que tenía a los sectores emponzoñados a nivel mundial, en este caso, hay países con su hoja de servicios más o menos bien (UK, Alemania, y norteños) que consumen directamente de nuestro sector servicios y ahí está el tema aereo.

Es más complicado de lo que parece... la noticia de Qtar tiene sentido si lo ves en perspectiva, los viajes que ofrece al sur "lujoso" y ultramegadeluxe, se van a ir al guano, y serán sustituidos por países doritos como los del sur de Europa, no te extrañe "desinvertir allí" para invertir aquí.

Insisto, verano es la prueba de fuego para empresas turísticas y de servicios, ahí veremos si hay guano en IAG o no.


----------



## ValPPCC (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Correcto. Pero es que esto empezo a finales de Febrero en las bolsas y estamos a mediados de Mayo. Se viene una crisis gorda. Pensar que la bolsa va a hacer suelo en dos meses y medio con la que se viene es hmmmmm, ok voy a ser educado, OPTIMISTA. Cuando empiecen a echar a gente y a cerrar empresas y no haya ni un duro, lo de menos es que se pueda volar, porque la demanda de vuelos será un 30% menor, y no por el bicho sino por el agujero económico que tendremos. Pero como digo esa es la forma en la que YO lo veo. Si alguien piensa que es solo tema de bicho y que en cuanto no tengamos bicho no vamos a tener ningún tipo de problema económico, entonces sin duda es momento de entrar ahora en todo.



Si hasta hace poco pensaba así , pero dentro de nada el Nasdaq va a superar sus maximos históricos y el sp500 va camino de los 3000.
Si se que es manipulación, fed,elecciones trump etc pero los datos están ahí.

Si pensamos con LOGICA tenemos algunas señales que nos indican que aún queda mucha bajada y que no hemos visto los mínimos, la entrada masiva de las gacelas con listas de esperas brutales, el optimismo del inversor medio que son positivos en cuanto al futuro de las acciones por no hablar del daño económico que ya se a producido y la cada vez más probable segunda o tercera ola el invierno que vienehasta que nos hayamos infectados todos y generado más inmunidad de grupo con la consecuente paralización de la economía.
Pero luego te das cuenta que la bolsa es fácilmente manipulable con el relato que quieras imponer y súmale eso el dinero ilimitado y ya no sabes que pensar.
Yo aún sigo manteniendo mi plan pero con dudas actualmente.
Aconsejo lectura de este interesante artículo,
me sirve para recordar que hay que tener paciencia (cosa que mi hermano mi repite actualmente)
As U.S. Slides Into Depression, Consumers Have Never Been More Bullish On Stocks


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Si hasta hace poco pensaba así , pero dentro de nada el Nasdaq va a superar sus maximos históricos y el sp500 va camino de los 3000.
> Si se que es manipulación, fed,elecciones trump etc pero los datos están ahí.
> 
> Si pensamos con LOGICA tenemos algunas señales que nos indican que aún queda mucha bajada y que no hemos visto los mínimos, la entrada masiva de las gacelas con listas de esperas brutales, el optimismo del inversor medio que son positivos en cuanto al futuro de las acciones por no hablar del daño económico que ya se a producido y la cada vez más probable segunda o tercera ola el invierno que vienehasta que nos hayamos infectados todos y generado más inmunidad de grupo con la consecuente paralización de la economía.
> ...



Cosas:
-Todos somos gacelas al final de los grandes, entres cuando entres.
-En bolsa es todo expectativa como dices, y esta gran reclusión, puede lugar a una gran depresión o a una pequeña recesión con impresoras a tope.
-Respecto inmunidad de grupo no es segura, es más segura convivir con el virus para siempre, ya que las vacunas tampocco se ventilan la mutación del bicho.
-La caida de algunas empresas como el santander o el bbv, u otras con activo y solvencia económica, supone una depreciación de su valor real, y por tanto, siempre habrá límite de bajada en base a expectativas de los grandes.

Todavía queda caída? Pues claro! Pero no esperéis ver empresas como IAG a 0,5 o BBVA a 0,20, una supresión del IBEX 35 a esos niveles supone que el país tiene que ser bañado en fuego, y ahí te va a dar igual la bolsa o el bolso.

En cualquier caso, para este tipo de empresa, el precio al que nos estamos encontrando van a ser precios que no vamos a ver en años.

Al final el bicho ni eran tanto bicho, ni el guano será tanto guano.... como siempre vaya.




Eso si: ahora mismo, no se puede vivir de la bolsa sin que te de un infarto, las jugadas deben ser todas bajo mi perspectiva PACO a largo plazo, y tener por tanto una capacidad de subsistencia separada de este mundo (A REMAR, VAMOS)


----------



## ValPPCC (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Correcto. Pero es que esto empezo a finales de Febrero en las bolsas y estamos a mediados de mayo



De hecho solo tuvimos 2 semanas y medio de bajada en donde se bajo un 35%. Si no se llegan a meter con las bombas de dinero ilimitadas tan rápido habría que ver hasta donde se hubiera bajado.
Ahora parece ser que esas 2 semanas de bajadas ya están descontado las bajadas de todo 2020


----------



## tramperoloco (11 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Esa visión, aun así, es a nivel macro, habrá que ver como va evolucionando la cosa. Ten en cuenta que la crisis económica va a ser brutal, pero la forma de nutrirse económicamente de las economías del sur, es turismo, asi que se van a poner a lo loco con aerolíneas y hoteles, so pena de que los gobernantes mantengan su cabeza en los hombros.
> 
> Tu forma de verlo, es haciendo comparativa con la crisis financiera que tenía a los sectores emponzoñados a nivel mundial, en este caso, hay países con su hoja de servicios más o menos bien (UK, Alemania, y norteños) que consumen directamente de nuestro sector servicios y ahí está el tema aereo.
> 
> ...



Creo que no te pones en lugar del turista , mi mujer y yo nos vamos todos los años un mes de vacaciones de ruta por Europa y este año de momento tenemos pensado no ir , no porque no tengamos dinero , sino porque creemos que el ambiente por ahi no va a ser , por asi decirlo , muy agradable . Otros que conozco es por cuestion economica , otros han pillado traumita por hechos acaecidos en su entorno familiar por el coronavirus. Osea , que no solo se trata de que se pueda ir o no por seguridad , si no de si la gente va a querer ir.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Correcto. Pero es que esto empezo a finales de Febrero en las bolsas y estamos a mediados de Mayo. Se viene una crisis gorda. Pensar que la bolsa va a hacer suelo en dos meses y medio con la que se viene es hmmmmm, ok voy a ser educado, OPTIMISTA. Cuando empiecen a echar a gente y a cerrar empresas y no haya ni un duro, lo de menos es que se pueda volar, porque la demanda de vuelos será un 30% menor, y no por el bicho sino por el agujero económico que tendremos. Pero como digo esa es la forma en la que YO lo veo. Si alguien piensa que es solo tema de bicho y que en cuanto no tengamos bicho no vamos a tener ningún tipo de problema económico, entonces sin duda es momento de entrar ahora en todo.



Por eso no me meto yo en hoteles, por ejemplo.

Ni en Ryanair.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Creo que no te pones en lugar del turista , mi mujer y yo nos vamos todos los años un mes de vacaciones de ruta por Europa y este año de momento tenemos pensado no ir , no porque no tengamos dinero , sino porque creemos que el ambiente por ahi no va a ser , por asi decirlo , muy agradable . Otros que conozco es por cuestion economica.



No lo discuto, pero tampoco discuto la mente de la gente, llevan encerrados ni se sabe, en cuanto pueda se escapan por ahí independientemente del bicho o no bicho, con poco o mucho dinero.

Ponte el lugar del país que no tiene un duro y vive del turismo. NO QUEDA OTRA QUE VIVIR DEL TURISMO, buscando como sea posible hacerlo claro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Eso si: ahora mismo, no se puede vivir de la bolsa sin que te de un infarto, las jugadas deben ser todas bajo mi perspectiva PACO a largo plazo, y tener por tanto una capacidad de subsistencia separada de este mundo (A REMAR, VAMOS)



Llámame Paco.

Mi objetivo es, entre este año y el que viene, comprar bueno y barato. Luego cerrar y olvidarme en 3-5 años.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Ponte el lugar del país que no tiene un duro y vive del turismo. NO QUEDA OTRA QUE VIVIR DEL TURISMO, buscando como sea posible hacerlo claro.



Italia y España van a pagar a las aerolíneas porque traigan gente.

Y si no al tiempo.


----------



## Coronavirus (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Italia y España van a pagar a las aerolíneas porque traigan gente.
> 
> Y si no al tiempo.



Es que veo a Pedro dando dinero cheques de 100 merkels en los aeropuertos. Suponer el guano que suponen los foreros, sería como digo, España en llamas, y eso no es aceptable por millones de intereses cruzados.

Por otra parte, esto del bicho ¿sabéis como se curará? yo os lo digo, sin que salga en la tve y con medidas de protección PACO, y ya si eso como la gripe A.


----------



## tremenk (12 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Es que veo a Pedro dando dinero cheques de 100 merkels en los aeropuertos. Suponer el guano que suponen los foreros, sería como digo, España en llamas, y eso no es aceptable por millones de intereses cruzados.
> 
> Por otra parte, esto del bicho ¿sabéis como se curará? yo os lo digo, sin que salga en la tve y con medidas de protección PACO, y ya si eso como la gripe A.



En la gripe A no se paro la cadena industrial de un pais.

Los que estan sufriendo en el paquibex aparte de las empresas turisticas son las bancarias. 

La causa de las bajadas de las acciones bancarias principalmente es por el aumentó de la morosidad...

Esta morosidad lo mas seguro es que no solo afecte a los bancos...si no a todo tipo de acreedores...porque se ha destruido la cadena industrial.

Para regenerar todo esta cadena pues ya se dice que se tardara 3 años.

No se puede dar el off y el on de un pais sin tener consecuencias futuras y las pagaremos...

Y todavia no sabemos como se recuperara el turismo en nuestro pais... nuestro principal motor.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (12 May 2020)

Compradas 1500 acciones más de IAG a 2.036


----------



## Será en Octubre (12 May 2020)

Yo tambien he comprado mucho más de lo que tenía. A 3-4 años daran sus frutos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

Los turistas extranjeros que lleguen a España tendrán que estar en cuarentena 14 días


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

Es IAG la nueva telefónica y Santander para los minoristas? Eso parece


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Compradas 1500 acciones más de IAG a 2.036



Porqué eres tan culo inquieto? Por curiosidad lo digo. Me hace gracia que todos habláis a tres o cuatro o cinco años pero la realidad es que poco más que le estáis metiendo dinero todos los días.

Para estar hablando de una estrategia a largo plazo, es sospechosamente cortoplacista la forma de actuar...


----------



## euriko (12 May 2020)

*Italia, España, Francia y Alemania diseñan ya los vuelos de verano “sin cuarentena recíproca”*


Italia, España, Francia y Alemania diseñan ya los vuelos de verano “sin cuarentena recíproca”


----------



## aventurero artritico (12 May 2020)

el tema es, comprar a 2, para qué? para un rebote a 2.5?

cuando lo lógico es que se quede lateral años.

ha bajado de 8 a 2, esas bajadas no son de recuperación inmediata.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

Para calentar algo mas la cazuela.

Yo no veo a IAG como aerolinea europea. Yo la veo como aerolínea entre Europa y las Américas.

En turismo, de momento, no podrá competir con las Ryanairs (de hecho, ya le ocurría). Y Ryanair no puede competir en vuelos largos.

Hay sitio para todos, vamos. Al menos así lo veo.


----------



## halconx (12 May 2020)

IAG tiene como primer objetivo 1,10 Euros.


----------



## ferrus68 (12 May 2020)

En cuando tengan que meter dinero publico para salvarla y diluyan el precio de la accion veremos lo que vale, prácticamente valdrá 0


----------



## DOBERMAN (12 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Porqué eres tan culo inquieto? Por curiosidad lo digo. Me hace gracia que todos habláis a tres o cuatro o cinco años pero la realidad es que poco más que le estáis metiendo dinero todos los días.
> 
> Para estar hablando de una estrategia a largo plazo, es sospechosamente cortoplacista la forma de actuar...



Compran como si no hubiera un mañana porque hace poco la veían a 8 euros y no pueden vencer la falsa sensación de precio de ganga, como si el contexto no hubiera cambiado en nada.
Luego compran otra vez porque compraron más arriba, a 4, a 2.5..., y les puede también la sensación de "enmendar" esas compras caras con otras más "baratas".
En resumen, psicología básica de gacelas.


----------



## flanagan (12 May 2020)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Yo tambien he comprado mucho más de lo que tenía. A 3-4 años daran sus frutos.



Suerte con la apuesta.
Tiene buena pinta, bien posicionada a futuro. Si no hay otro incidente que mande todo al carajo again, claro.

El riesgo que le veo es que no se como se tomará el mercado y los diferentes reguladores o agentes el rescate de los diferentes componentes (BA, IB, AL..) pero no de la matriz o titular (IAG).
Es una interferencia, competencia desleal, muy descarada, especialmente con Trump por ahí pululando. Igual le protestan Delta, American, etc.. y éste se rebota y la lía parda =cierra EE.UU a las aerolíneas del grupo IAG, lo que implicaría el hundimiento de BA y AL(air lingus) cuyas principales Cash cows son respectivamente LON-JFK y DUB-BOS.


----------



## flanagan (12 May 2020)

DOBERMAN dijo:


> Compran como si no hubiera un mañana porque hace poco la veían a 8 euros y no pueden vencer la falsa sensación de precio de ganga, como si el contexto no hubiera cambiado en nada.
> Luego compran otra vez porque compraron más arriba, a 4, a 2.5..., y les puede también la sensación de "enmendar" esas compras caras con otras más "baratas".
> En resumen, psicología básica de gacelas.



Yo creo que van más a corto. Hay cash que de otra manera o no renta o renta negativo y así le dan cierta vidilla. 
Compran a 2.x bajo y venden 3.x bajo (o incluso 2.y alto). 
Se entiende que están jugando con una parte no importante de su cartera.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 May 2020)

Basicamente os estan diciendo que dejeis de comprar para que siga bajando y llegue al precio al que ellos quieren entrar.


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 May 2020)

Pues IAG se está yendo al verde despues de empezar a menos 4,5%


----------



## DOBERMAN (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Para calentar algo mas la cazuela.
> 
> Yo no veo a IAG como aerolinea europea. Yo la veo como aerolínea entre Europa y las Américas.
> 
> ...



Existen 2 principios básicos que diferencian a leones de gacelas:
1. Sangre fría.
2. Ecuación riesgo/beneficio.
Y ambos se aplican para entrar a precios adecuados, donde el riesgo/beneficio merece la pena, y si no llega, a otra cosa... oportunidades generacionales en estos tiempos se van a dar muchas y no hay que encoñarse con ninguna.

Las gacelas que compran todos los dias como si no hubiera un mañana lo hacen sin ninguna referencia en precios, no miran donde se encuentran los soportes de largo plazo ni el momento en el que estamos.


----------



## schweiz_cat (12 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Cosas:
> *-Todos somos gacelas al final de los grandes, entres cuando entres.*



Ahí le has dado. A mi me hace cierta gracia leer a algunos refiriéndose a las gacelas en tercera persona del plural


----------



## DOBERMAN (12 May 2020)

flanagan dijo:


> Yo creo que van más a corto. Hay cash que de otra manera o no renta o renta negativo y así le dan cierta vidilla.
> Compran a 2.x bajo y venden 3.x bajo (o incluso 2.y alto).
> Se entiende que están jugando con una parte no importante de su cartera.



Y sin embargo dicen ir a largo.


----------



## tremenk (12 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Basicamente os estan diciendo que dejeis de comprar para que siga bajando y llegue al precio al que ellos quieren entrar.



Como si este foro de pajilleros pudiera mover un 1% del valor de IAG...jajja 

Se puto realista...


----------



## tramperoloco (12 May 2020)

DOBERMAN dijo:


> Existen 2 principios básicos que diferencian a leones de gacelas:
> 1. Sangre fría.
> 2. Ecuación riesgo/beneficio.
> Y ambos se aplican para entrar a precios adecuados, donde el riesgo/beneficio merece la pena, y si no llega, a otra cosa... oportunidades generacionales en estos tiempos se van a dar muchas y no hay que encoñarse con ninguna.
> ...





La gente tiene mucha ansiedad por pillar a precios bajos porque piensa que las bolsas van a salir disparadas hacia arriba lo mismo que hacia abajo.
Nada mas lejos de la realidad. Esta crisis va a ser de las mas graves . La del 2008 surgio en USA por el tema de las hipotecas y luego afecto a todo el planeta . Esta ha afectado a practicamente todo el planeta YA.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Para calentar algo mas la cazuela.
> 
> Yo no veo a IAG como aerolinea europea. Yo la veo como aerolínea entre Europa y las Américas.
> 
> ...



Un catalizador muy positivo a medio plazo es la derrota de norwegian, que les estaba haciendo muchísima pupa en los vuelos a USA. Por ahí van a ganar cuota tanto BA como las americanas, y probablemente puedan subir algo los precios ya que están muy deprimidos (volabas a Chicago por 350 libras con las americanas)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> La gente tiene mucha ansiedad por pillar a precios bajos porque piensa que las bolsas van a salir disparadas hacia arriba lo mismo que hacia abajo.
> Nada mas lejos de la realidad. Esta crisis va a ser de las mas graves . La del 2008 surgio en USA por el tema de las hipotecas y luego afecto a todo el planeta . Esta ha afectado a practicamente todo el planeta YA.



La bolsa sube por las escaleras y baja por el ascensor.

Dicho ésto, al menos yo trato de decirles a los foreros que ésto va para largo. Que no sean unos ansias.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

flanagan dijo:


> Suerte con la apuesta.
> Tiene buena pinta, bien posicionada a futuro. Si no hay otro incidente que mande todo al carajo again, claro.
> 
> El riesgo que le veo es que no se como se tomará el mercado y los diferentes reguladores o agentes el rescate de los diferentes componentes (BA, IB, AL..) pero no de la matriz o titular (IAG).
> Es una interferencia, competencia desleal, muy descarada, especialmente con Trump por ahí pululando. Igual le protestan Delta, American, etc.. y éste se rebota y la lía parda =cierra EE.UU a las aerolíneas del grupo IAG, lo que implicaría el hundimiento de BA y AL(air lingus) cuyas principales Cash cows son respectivamente LON-JFK y DUB-BOS.



Joder macho qué película te has montado. Esto lo rueda Tarantino y es de Óscar seguro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues IAG se está yendo al verde despues de empezar a menos 4,5%



Hay que comprar más entonces!!! Eso sí yo voy a largo...aunque compre acciones cinco veces en tres semanas (ironía off)


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hay que comprar más entonces!!! Eso sí yo voy a largo...aunque compre acciones cinco veces en tres semanas (ironía off)



si no baja de 1,90 no me lo planteo.... aunque yo me esperaría al Q2 antes de volver a entrar
Yo estoy muy tranquilo con IAG, lo único que me preocupa es una posible nacionalización


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hay que comprar más entonces!!! Eso sí yo voy a largo...aunque compre acciones cinco veces en tres semanas (ironía off)



Me parece que no se acaban de enterar:

*SEÑORES, SI YA HABEIS COMPRADO IAG, QUEDAOS QUIETOS. Y SI NO HABEIS COMPRADO, PENSADLO BIEN Y DECIDID POR VOSOTROS MISMOS. ESO SI, ESTO VA PARA MUY LARGO.*


----------



## Será en Octubre (12 May 2020)

flanagan dijo:


> Suerte con la apuesta.
> Tiene buena pinta, bien posicionada a futuro. Si no hay otro incidente que mande todo al carajo again, claro.
> 
> El riesgo que le veo es que no se como se tomará el mercado y los diferentes reguladores o agentes el rescate de los diferentes componentes (BA, IB, AL..) pero no de la matriz o titular (IAG).
> Es una interferencia, competencia desleal, muy descarada, especialmente con Trump por ahí pululando. Igual le protestan Delta, American, etc.. y éste se rebota y la lía parda =cierra EE.UU a las aerolíneas del grupo IAG, lo que implicaría el hundimiento de BA y AL(air lingus) cuyas principales Cash cows son respectivamente LON-JFK y DUB-BOS.



Efectivamente, aqui no hay nada seguro ni nadie sabe lo que va a pasar de verdad. El riesgo en la bolsa está implícito, por mucho que haya muchos analistos dando su opinión. Al final es una apuesta, y las apuestas se ganan o se pierden. Igual que los que salen con el analisis tecnico de precios objetivos.... ¿De verdad a estas alturas creemos en los dibujitos?
Es riesgo, así es la bolsa. Planeando cada entrada a precio x y salida a precio y se cometen tambien muchos errores, si fuese una ciencia exacta con la que ganar dinero seguro, por supuesto que ninguno de nosotros podría invertir, sería algo reservado a unos pocos, como por ejemplo imprimir dinero de curso legal. No hay más.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 May 2020)

Yo no compraria las de primera linea hasta el otoño a ver si aparece el bicho o no.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Como si este foro de pajilleros pudiera mover un 1% del valor de IAG...jajja
> 
> Se puto realista...



jajaj por su puesto . y que a ti no te importe donde gasta la gente su puto dinero jajaj


----------



## tremenk (12 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> jajaj por su puesto . y que a ti no te importe donde gasta la gente su puto dinero jajaj



Yo no estoy metiendome con la inversion de nadie.

Pero llevo tiempo siendo agorero...mucho antes de este hilo de iag...

Como si se lo gastan en putas, barcos y drogas... creo que es mas sensato que meterle ahora a la bolsa.

Y repito en este foro no hay volumen para mover 1% de IAG...ni de IAG ni de ninguna tocha osea que hable mal de este valor y de otros no me beneficia ni me perjudica...


----------



## schweiz_cat (12 May 2020)

Dave Calhoun, CEO de Boeing:

"Habrá aerolíneas que tendrán que hacer ajustes y probablemente alguna de las grandes (de USA) caerá"
"El tráfico aéreo no se recuperará al 100% en septiembre. Ni siquiera un 25%. Quizá a finales de año nos acercaremos al 50%"

Boeing CEO predicts a major US airline will 'most likely' fold by September


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 May 2020)




----------



## aburrevacas (12 May 2020)

Las personas que lleguen del extranjero a España tendrán que estar en cuarentena 14 días

mas madera chechuuuu


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> Las personas que lleguen del extranjero a España tendrán que estar en cuarentena 14 días
> 
> mas madera chechuuuu



Si a esto le sumas que hoy la guardia civil dijo que iba a investigar/sancionar a Iberia porque llevaba el vuelo muy lleno, tenemos lo siguiente en menos de una semana:

Bancos de inversión le bajan el precio objetivo a IAG (creo que fue credit Suisse el viernes pasado)

La propia BA dice que espera una bajada de vuelos tan considerable que probablemente se vayan de Gatwick de forma permanente.

Boris dice que cuarentena si vienes al país, y con la desescalada que puso, no debería haber vuelos a un nivel relevante hasta finales de julio

Iberia en todos los periódicos porque la gente va de forma "inhumana" de Madrid a Canarias, y que no se respetan las medidas de seguridad

Un día después dice la guardia civil que lo va a investigar a fondo

Cuarentena en España también para todo el que entre

Me dejo algo?


----------



## aburrevacas (12 May 2020)

te dejas.....que los ñus se hacercan a cruzar el rio Mara y el coco lo sabe


----------



## Jeb Stuart (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por partes, y espero poder ayudarte:
> 
> 1. Yo, a día de hoy, tengo *cero euros en el IBEX35*. Para dividendos que no te fallen mírate por ejemplo Hamborner REIT.
> 
> ...



1- Soy de invertir en el país en el que ahorro

2- Mis inquilinos son siempre intachables, pero las cosas son como son y se han ido al guano ambos de momento. Alquilar a estudiantes en mi experiencia si es por convenio con universidad/asociación es una mierda porque me han limitado el precio cuando he preguntado bastante debajo de mercado, además no es una vivienda de estudiantes, es más de caprichosos. AIRBNB está prohibido por lo estatutos de la comunidad de propietarios.

3- Si quieres un poco de vidilla es donde está la música...omitiendo truños tipo bankia / Sabadel


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 May 2020)

a ver si mañana ya se ven los 1,xx

y vais manchando las braguitas


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 May 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> Las personas que lleguen del extranjero a España tendrán que estar en cuarentena 14 días
> 
> mas madera chechuuuu



España, Italia, Francia y Alemania preparan vuelos de verano sin cuarentena cuando sea posible

La *Comisión Europea* tiene previsto presentar su plan el próximo miércoles, día 13, para eliminar las medidas de confinamiento por el coronavirus para el transporte aéreo. De Micheli expresó su esperanza en que la UE permita este verano que «los turistas se muevan» entre los países miembros con «con plena seguridad», aunque se da por hecho que el flujo turístico internacional será notablemente menor que en el pasado.


----------



## aburrevacas (12 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> a ver si mañana ya se ven los 1,xx
> 
> y vais manchando las braguitas



para que tu las huelas ehhh marraneteee


----------



## tramperoloco (12 May 2020)

La gente en el ibex tiene un tabardillo con un ya te doy ya te quito que es para hacerselo mirar . Que caen unas empresas americanas de minoristas de ropa , venga bajar inditex , bancos y aseguradors y subir las aeronauticas . Ahora un par de dias la gente soltando papel de aeronauticas y de hoteles y a metiendoselo a las energeticas , bancos e inditex , mañana baja el petroleo y todos a vender las energeticas y vuelta a meterselo a la aeronaticas . antes a su vez con el petroleo igual. Tienen a los dineros mareaos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> La gente en el ibex tiene un tabardillo con un ya te doy ya te quito que es para hacerselo mirar . Que caen unas empresas americanas de minoristas de ropa , venga bajar inditex , bancos y aseguradors y subir las aeronauticas . Ahora un par de dias la gente soltando papel de aeronauticas y de hoteles y a metiendoselo a las energeticas , bancos e inditex , mañana baja el petroleo y todos a vender las energeticas y vuelta a meterselo a la aeronaticas . antes a su vez con el petroleo igual. Tienen a los dineros mareaos.



100% contigo, hamijo.


----------



## Big_Lanister (12 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> a ver si mañana ya se ven los 1,xx
> 
> y vais manchando las braguitas




vas a entrar en algun momento?


----------



## Don Bigote (12 May 2020)

Me ha llegado esto al correo. Nótese "Verano del 20*21*". Anda que están finas las aerolíneas


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 May 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> para que tu las huelas ehhh marraneteee



no, pa reirme de los tontos como tu

comprad comprad


----------



## antoniussss (13 May 2020)

Cómo van esas iag? Os habéis hecho ya ricos pidiendo préstamos?


----------



## Disidentpeasant (13 May 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> Las personas que lleguen del extranjero a España tendrán que estar en cuarentena 14 días
> 
> mas madera chechuuuu



Resulta que la "cuarentena" es papel mojado, mas propaganda de los inútiles en el gobierno. Aitor lo explica muy bien.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (13 May 2020)

Hoy las acciones de IAG están por debajo de 2€. Aun y todo, considero que en unos años se revalorizará y habrá sido buena idea comprar a 3,2,1... Para el que necesite el dinero en 3 o 4 años, no es buena idea.


----------



## Coronavirus (13 May 2020)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Hoy las acciones de IAG están por debajo de 2€. Aun y todo, considero que en unos años se revalorizará y habrá sido buena idea comprar a 3,2,1... Para el que necesite el dinero en 3 o 4 años, no es buena idea.



Sinceramente? Con calma, no necesito la pasta, nos vemos en en julio del 2021, a ver como ha ido la pandemia

Saludos!


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

Si pudiéramos hacer una hucha y meter un euro por cada persona que usa la coletilla "yo es que voy a largo" en este foro, creo que acabaríamos con el déficit de las pensiones


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (13 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> a ver si mañana ya se ven los 1,xx
> 
> y vais manchando las braguitas



Ya huele a pañal rebosando.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

Ya mismo esta aqui nuestro vertiginoso autor del hilo con otro tocho de IAG.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

"yo es que voy a largo", de dejarlas ahí y no mirar en diez años, por eso voy a hacer mi quinta compra en dos semanas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si pudiéramos hacer una hucha y meter un euro por cada persona que usa la coletilla "yo es que voy a largo" en este foro, creo que acabaríamos con el déficit de las pensiones





arriba/abajo dijo:


> "yo es que voy a largo", de dejarlas ahí y no mirar en diez años, por eso voy a hacer mi quinta compra en dos semanas



Por desgracia este subforo no es privado y tampoco tiene un cartel que ponga "retrasados mentales no". Así que siempre se cuela algún retrasado mental que, bastante muerto de hambre, vomita su envidia y se las da de entendidillo a toro pasado.

Desgraciadamente la coletilla "voy para largo" debe ser usada para que estos mongoloides muertos de hambre entiendan que la gran mayoría de los que aqui posteamos tenemos dinero para ponerlo a 10 años.

Es triste, lo sé, y creo mas efectivo el botón de ignore.

Respecto al segundo comentario, si un 1% del subforo te hiciera caso, con el dinero que no perderían tendríamos barcos y putas para los próximos 20 años.

*SI HABES COMPRADO IAG DEJAD DE COMPRAR MAS POR FAVOR. TRANQUILIDAD Y CONFIANZA.*


----------



## Coronavirus (13 May 2020)

Venga miniños @FeministoDeIzquierdas y @arriba/abajo no discutáis más, que el gobierno nos pondrá olla con habichuelas en Aluche.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

Y los aviones sin volar , al menos con pasajeros.
En la era prebicho cuando tenian una disminucion de pasajeros ya casi entraban en perdidas algunas compañias , cuanto mas ahora que por temor , carestia, necesidad ... se va a volar menos hasta que todo se vuelva a normalizar .
Y antes hay que dar por zanjado el tema del bicho.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2020)

a ver.... más del 50% del trafico de IAG tiene como destino aeropuertos Españoles







un turista Ingles, emplea un asiento con direccion a Madrid y despues uno con direccion a Londinivm. Asi que la dependencia de IAG con el turismo español es absoluto. Es basicamente apostar por el turismo español. Su situacion financiera no era boyante con un ratio de solvencia y test acido por debajo de 1, va mal equipado para la travesia por el desierto que le aguarda



   

Test ácido _MRQ_0,841,35Ratio de solvencia _MRQ_0,890,87Deuda a largo plazo/Total fondos propios _MRQ_181,9%26,09%Total deuda/Total fondos propios _MRQ_208,91%30,71%


Veo a mucho monorailero entusiasmado apostando por una jirafa que no se ha preparado para el viaje y que se adentra en el desierto con el espejismo de que existe un oasis llamado 2019 en alguna parte de su ruta. Una inversión puramente especulativa.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

Con prueba del ácido y todo, como si fuera un libro del Zurdo Mendieta!!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2020)

no se enseñan esas cosas en el handbook del gacela? 



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Con prueba del ácido y todo, como si fuera un libro del Zurdo Mendieta!!!!


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> "yo es que voy a largo", de dejarlas ahí y no mirar en diez años, por eso voy a hacer mi quinta compra en dos semanas



Toda mi cartera, no sólo IAG, la estoy haciendo a 10 años MINIMO, de hecho más justo sería decir 12/13 años, pero bueno, digo 10 para simplificar .... que me gustaría más haberla pillado a 1,90 que a 2,30, que es como las tengo yo? Pues claro, pero no creo que para el 2030 sea muy relevante eso.... si para el Q2 se pega un castañón monuimental y se acerca al 1,2 o 1,3, pues igual pillo otro paquete, pero prefiero diversificar y entrar en más valores, así que, wait and see


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (13 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Toda mi cartera, no sólo IAG, la estoy haciendo a 10 años MINIMO, de hecho más justo sería decir 12/13 años, pero bueno, digo 10 para simplificar .... que me gustaría más haberla pillado a 1,90 que a 2,30, que es como las tengo yo? Pues claro, pero no creo que para el 2030 sea muy relevante eso.... si para el Q2 se pega un castañón monuimental y se acerca al 1,2 o 1,3, pues igual pillo otro paquete, pero prefiero diversificar y entrar en más valores, así que, wait and see



Obvias ampliaciones de capital, nacionalizaciones, quiebra...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Venga miniños @FeministoDeIzquierdas y @arriba/abajo no discutáis más, que el gobierno nos pondrá olla con habichuelas en Aluche.



@arriba/abajo y yo somos enemigos irreconciliables.

Se enfadó un día que le dije que a ver si dejaba ya de comprar paquetes de IAG, que tenía que dejar un poco para los demás.

Él dice que "va para largo". No sé lo que habrá querido decir...

(abro paraguas)


----------



## Coronavirus (13 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Obvias ampliaciones de capital, nacionalizaciones, quiebra...



Cuando todos los aviones estén de una patada en julio moviendo el culo por los lobbys europeos y la """industria""" del sur.... me cuentas la quiebra o nacionalización.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Toda mi cartera, no sólo IAG, la estoy haciendo a 10 años MINIMO, de hecho más justo sería decir 12/13 años, pero bueno, digo 10 para simplificar .... que me gustaría más haberla pillado a 1,90 que a 2,30, que es como las tengo yo? Pues claro, pero no creo que para el 2030 sea muy relevante eso.... si para el Q2 se pega un castañón monuimental y se acerca al 1,2 o 1,3, pues igual pillo otro paquete, pero prefiero diversificar y entrar en más valores, así que, wait and see



Como pilles otro paquete de IAG al precio que sea vamos a morir los dos: Tú de la hostia que te voy a dar, y yo de la onda expansiva.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Obvias ampliaciones de capital, nacionalizaciones, quiebra...



y qué quieres que haga? Eso no está en mi mano y obviamente es un riesgo, calculado, pero un riesgo...comprar a 2,30 un valor que hacía dos meses estaba casi a 8 tiene un riesgo, si no te interesa el riesgo pilla Grifols, que con toda la que llevamos ni se ha despeinado


----------



## Coronavirus (13 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> y qué quieres que haga? Eso no está en mi mano y obviamente es un riesgo, calculado, pero un riesgo...comprar a 2,30 un valor que hacía dos meses estaba casi a 8 tiene un riesgo, si no te interesa, pilla Grifols, que con toda la que llevamos ni se ha despeinado



Soros nunca cae primito.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como pilles otro paquete de IAG al precio que sea vamos a morir los dos: Tú de la hostia que te voy a dar, y yo de la onda expansiva.



Que no collons, que no voy a pillar nada.......... como poco hasta el Q2.....


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no se enseñan esas cosas en el handbook del gacela?




Y a ti no te enseñan que no puedes esperar los mismos resultados para los distintos ratios evaluando industrias diferentes?

Y si te enseñaran a leer en la sabana incluso verías que yo NO tengo acciones de IAG ni intenciones de comprarlas a corto plazo, pero NO es verdad que entrara en esta crisis en una posición débil de balance para el sector en el que está.


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Toda mi cartera, no sólo IAG, la estoy haciendo a 10 años MINIMO, de hecho más justo sería decir 12/13 años, pero bueno, digo 10 para simplificar .... que me gustaría más haberla pillado a 1,90 que a 2,30, que es como las tengo yo? Pues claro, pero no creo que para el 2030 sea muy relevante eso.... si para el Q2 se pega un castañón monuimental y se acerca al 1,2 o 1,3, pues igual pillo otro paquete, pero prefiero diversificar y entrar en más valores, así que, wait and see



¿Te jubilas en 13 años Harley?.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> ¿Te jubilas en 13 años Harley?.



antes, bastante antes.... pero mi jubilación va a ser como una desescalada, por fases....
Este año tenía que ser la fase 1, pero tal como vamos lo voy a posponer al 2021, creo....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que no collons, que no voy a pillar nada.......... como poco hasta el Q2.....



Q2 de 2021 imagino...recuerda: Hostia, onda expansiva.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Q2 de 2021 imagino...recuerda: Hostia, onda expansiva.



bbueeeeeeeeenooo  pues dime algo para pillar del IBEX en su lugar...... me falta un valor del IBEX y no se que hacer....


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> antes, bastante antes.... pero mi jubilación va a ser como una desescalada, por fases....
> Este año tenía que ser la fase 1, pero tal como vamos lo voy a posponer al 2021, creo....



Me interesa eso de la desescalada...no tienes que entrar en excesivos detalles si no quieres.


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> bbueeeeeeeeenooo  pues dime algo para pillar del IBEX en su lugar...... me falta un valor del IBEX y no se que hacer....



Como veo que eres catalán, Grifols -26?-o Catalana Occidente -15.5?-, no?. Pero espera un poco a que haya rescate cojones¡¡


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> bbueeeeeeeeenooo  pues dime algo para pillar del IBEX en su lugar...... me falta un valor del IBEX y no se que hacer....



Venga uno "exótico": Neinor Homes.

- Mírate la empresa con detenimiento. Interesante la parte de alquileres.
- PE: 9.4
- ROE (expectativa): 12.1% a tres años.

No es para mi porque éste año no quiero mas Ibex35, pero estamos aqui para servir.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

Aqui ha sido nada en comparacion con forocoches , alli ya he notado como el hilo de IAG , Airbus y el hilo de vivir de la bolsa se va quedando mas abajo, parece que a mucha gente pillada de esa que va para largo se le van quitado las ganas.

IAG hoy ha alcanzado los 1.927 , al final acabara siendo comprada por pipas Facundo.
ojete calor.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Como veo que eres catalán, Grifols -26?-o Catalana Occidente -15.5?-, no?. Pero espera un poco a que haya rescate cojones¡¡



a mi me da igual que sean catalanas joder, lo que quiero son buenas empresas... Grifols a 26 la pillaría muy agusto aunque su dividendo es roñoso, pero como ultradefensiva, mola


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Ya huele a pañal rebosando.



Vaya joya este subforo, ideal para ver cuando compran los gazelos y tu no hacerlo, y cuando estos claudiquen un -30% comprar

Las sigo esperando a 1,50 tranquilamente.

Poca pasta meteré pues el riesgo de quiebra, ampliaciones, contrasplits etc es grande.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Vaya joya este subforo, ideal para ver cuando compran los gazelos y tu no hacerlo, y cuando estos claudiquen un -30% comprar
> 
> Las sigo esperando a 1,50 tranquilamente.
> 
> Poca pasta meteré pues el riesgo de quiebra, ampliaciones, contrasplits etc es grande.



yo siempre le meto 20€


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 May 2020)

a 30€ me espero los buses del aire, habeis comprado tu y el femiretra a 50 como deciais?


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> a 30€ me espero los buses del aire, habeis comprado tu y el femiretra a 50 como deciais?



como veo que no sabes citar no sé si me lo dices a mi. Tenía una orden puesta a 50,90 pero la quité ayer, sigo sin tener ni un leuro en Airbus


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 May 2020)

no uso citas si posteo debajo de uno al segundo de este haber posteado, me parece logico y evita gastar la rueda del raton


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2020)

se te nota irritado, hablas de por ejemplo ryannar?


   

Test ácido _MRQ_1,071,42Ratio de solvencia _MRQ_1,071,42Deuda a largo plazo/Total fondos propios _MRQ_63,86%95,57%Total deuda/Total fondos propios _MRQ_69,08%107,97%


Que esta bien para el sector en el que está es como si dices que esta bien para el grupo de borrachos que deben de dejar la playa y ascender el everest en chanclas. Y ni eso. 



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y a ti no te enseñan que no puedes esperar los mismos resultados para los distintos ratios evaluando industrias diferentes?
> 
> Y si te enseñaran a leer en la sabana incluso verías que yo NO tengo acciones de IAG ni intenciones de comprarlas a corto plazo, pero NO es verdad que entrara en esta crisis en una posición débil de balance para el sector en el que está.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> se te nota irritado, hablas de por ejemplo ryannar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fijate si estoy irritado, que no solo no tengo Ryanair, no solo no tengo ninguna aerolínea, sino que no tengo ni un euro invertido voluntariamente en bolsa (tengo acciones de mi empresa, pero no las puedo tocar cuando quiera, que le voy a hacer!).

Y si, Ryanair es de las que mejor esta precisamente. Si quieres puedes poner WizzAir también, que es de las buenas. Y luego lo mismo entiendes que no todos los sectores tienen los mismos valores recomendables para los distintos ratios e incluso que no en todos los sectores se pueden usar los mismos ratios. 

Pero como tú sabes tantísimo imagino que eso ya lo sabrías, no?


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

Imagino que tú esperas los mismos margenes operativos en un supermercado que en una tecnológica, verdad?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2020)

momento de proratear a la baja con unas compras









Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> A 1,9610 RIGHT NOW...


----------



## Veloc (13 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> como veo que no sabes citar no sé si me lo dices a mi. Tenía una orden puesta a 50,90 pero la quité ayer, sigo sin tener ni un leuro en Airbus



Yo la esperaría en el entorno de 40 - 45 euros, creo que al sector aun le queda recorrido a la baja, continuaremos viendo noticias negativas tales como restricciones al tráfico aéreo, posibles AK, nacionalizaciones y políticos abriendo la bocaza.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

Chompiras dijo:


> Yo la esperaría en el entorno de 40 - 45 euros, creo que al sector aun le queda recorrido a la baja, continuaremos viendo noticias negativas tales como restricciones al tráfico aéreo, posibles AK, nacionalizaciones y políticos abriendo la bocaza.



y positivas.....

Airbus suministra a la UE comunicaciones por satélite


----------



## OvEr0n (13 May 2020)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> A 1,9610 RIGHT NOW...



Da igual lo que bajen, el OP dice que a 5 años la abuela fuma. Como si bajan a 1 centimo, la entrada a casi 4 eurazos ha sido buena segun el si o si. Yo aun calzo terras y me da igual, ya nos reiremos dentro de 20 años cuando mis terras valgan un griton de merkels.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (13 May 2020)

Palmando 6% lol. Están soltando como cabrones. El pánico está sembrado, amigos. MARICÓN EL ÚLTIMO.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Palmando 6% lol. Están soltando como cabrones. El pánico está sembrado, amigos. MARICÓN EL ÚLTIMO.



rojo sangre, si.........qué le vamos a hacer, paciencia ......


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> rojo sangre, si.........qué le vamos a hacer, paciencia ......



Paciencia, del verbo NO COMPRAR NADA DE IAG SI YA HAS COMPRADO.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Paciencia, del verbo NO COMPRAR NADA DE IAG SI YA HAS COMPRADO.



jajajajaja joder macho, tranquilo, te voy a hacer caso, no compraré más IAGs....









De momento....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> jajajajaja joder macho, tranquilo, te voy a hacer caso, no compraré más IAGs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdona, ésta no era por ti sino por el resto.

Éstos son los momentos donde hay que tener mucha templanza. Incluso dejar de mirar.

Repito: Perdona si me pongo pesado, pero si tengo que elegir entre que os enfadeis conmigo y no perdais dinero, pues ya podeis empezar a escupirme a la cara.


----------



## albayalde (13 May 2020)

yo le metí 1000 pavos a iag 1000 pavos a boeing y 1000 pavos a airbus si quiebran las 3 mala suerte, si una recupera de aqui a 5 años cubro gastos, si recuperan 2 , saco pasta y si se salvan las 3 pues como dios
Tenia pensado completar el plan con la compra de un burro o un caballo por si el mundo se va a la mierda, cubrir el tema trasporte , pero como no tengo donde meterlo , espero que de a qui a 5 años máximo volvamos a la normalidad y no necesite el burro o caballo


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Perdona, ésta no era por ti sino por el resto.
> 
> Éstos son los momentos donde hay que tener mucha templanza. Incluso dejar de mirar.
> 
> Repito: Perdona si me pongo pesado, pero si tengo que elegir entre que os enfadeis conmigo y no perdais dinero, pues ya podeis empezar a escupirme a la cara.



que va hombre, si lo digo de buen rollo...


----------



## Jose (13 May 2020)

Vosotros es que no miráis los índices. 
Este año ya hemos visto los máximos. 

Nos vamos a mínimos otra vez y vosotros comprando aerolíneas. 

Cuando los que invierten en Bolsa no entran ni en defensivos y se van directamente a liquidez o se ponen cortos. 

Ver para creer....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

Jose dijo:


> Vosotros es que no miráis los índices.
> Este año ya hemos visto los máximos.
> 
> Nos vamos a mínimos otra vez y vosotros comprando aerolíneas.
> ...



Para ser honestos:

- Lansdowne Partners Limited tiene casi 100 millones invertidos en acciones, la mitad de ellos comprados en Abril.
- Vanguard ha ido comprando a pedacitos hasta alcanzar 50 millones el mismo 31 de Marzo.
- Blackrock tiene 60 kilos y no los suelta.
- Capital Research tenía cientos de millones y vendió hasta quedarse en cien.

Esos han sido los movimientos mas significativos (datos oficiales).

Luego hay una miriada de empresas comprando poquito a poco (Orbis, Goldman Sachs, Norges Bank, etc...). Cada uno ha ido comprando entre 20 y 30 kilo, todos lo llevan haciendo entre Abril y ahora mismo.


----------



## Coronavirus (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Para ser honestos:
> 
> - Lansdowne Partners Limited tiene casi 100 millones invertidos en acciones, la mitad de ellos comprados en Abril.
> - Vanguard ha ido comprando a pedacitos hasta alcanzar 50 millones el mismo 31 de Marzo.
> ...



Hombres es que los hijosdeputa planean rentabilidad a año vista, menudos perros, y en aluche judias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Hombres es que los hijosdeputa planean rentabilidad a año vista, menudos perros, y en aluche judias.



Vanguard es una empresa famosa por tomarse su tiempo. Su jefe se rumorea que sigue vivo.

Cuando veo que estan invertidos sé que es para largo.

Como curiosidad, tienen un 20% de TUI.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Para ser honestos:
> 
> - Lansdowne Partners Limited tiene casi 100 millones invertidos en acciones, la mitad de ellos comprados en Abril.
> - Vanguard ha ido comprando a pedacitos hasta alcanzar 50 millones el mismo 31 de Marzo.
> ...



Pero esos no cuentan , la FED les regala las fichas para que el juego siga. Nosotros tenemos que comprarlas.

Si tuvieran que poner su dinero anda que iban a meterse ahora mismo.

Promediar yo lo veo la mejor estrategia para los de largo plazo para obtener buenos promedios pero cuando parte de un plan preconcebido no porque a la semana haya bajado un 5% mas.


----------



## halconx (13 May 2020)

Caminito de 1,10 euros


----------



## gordinflas (13 May 2020)

-Bogdanoff, las gacelas ya han entrado en IAG.
-Saca las noticias de las cuarentenas en UK y España, luego dumpealo todo.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 May 2020)

Bueno, yo creo que el confinamiento, mucha gente relativicemos la pérdida de pasta en bolsa...yo estoy perdiendo cerca de 30k y soy un pringadete (lo que pasa que lonchafinista desde hace años) por eso el supuesto ahorro no se corresponde a mis ingresos para un ciudadano normal.

Durante los días que no quería no salir a la calle, no me valía nada el dinero en cuenta...solo la comida que tenía guardada...ese era mi único tesoro, el único bien físico al que daba valor...eso junto al agua del grifo.

Lo demás es accesorio...palmo pasta ahora, pues que le den, ya subirá y si no pues con 700 al mes y paz y sosiego a pasar lo que nos queda de vida.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> -Bogdanoff, las gacelas ya han entrado en IAG.
> -Saca las noticias de las cuarentenas en UK y España, luego dumpealo todo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 318506




Y pon por varios medios los 4 chinos que se han visto por ahi estornudando.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (13 May 2020)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que el confinamiento, mucha gente relativicemos la pérdida de pasta en bolsa...yo estoy perdiendo cerca de 30k y soy un pringadete (lo que pasa que lonchafinista desde hace años) por eso el supuesto ahorro no se corresponde a mis ingresos para un ciudadano normal.
> 
> Durante los días que no quería no salir a la calle, no me valía nada el dinero en cuenta...solo la comida que tenía guardada...ese era mi único tesoro, el único bien físico al que daba valor...eso junto al agua del grifo.
> 
> Lo demás es accesorio...palmo pasta ahora, pues que le den, ya subirá y si no pues con 700 al mes y paz y sosiego a pasar lo que nos queda de vida.



En el fondo te estás tirando de los pelos, a quien quieres engañar, amigo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (13 May 2020)

Me paso dentro de 20 páginas a seguir viendo ruina de cerca. 

Alguno seguirá recomprando, promediando... Que esto se va a 0,5 o a 0 directamente. 

Hay que ser tonto de capirote.


----------



## Max Aub (13 May 2020)

Me resisto a pensar que toda esta fauna que dice que invierte en IAG, Renault, Daimler, Santander y truños semejantes son perfiles de foristas reales y no troles a sueldo de calópez para generar tráfico.


----------



## tremenk (13 May 2020)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que el confinamiento, mucha gente relativicemos la pérdida de pasta en bolsa...yo estoy perdiendo cerca de 30k y soy un pringadete (lo que pasa que lonchafinista desde hace años) por eso el supuesto ahorro no se corresponde a mis ingresos para un ciudadano normal.
> 
> Durante los días que no quería no salir a la calle, no me valía nada el dinero en cuenta...solo la comida que tenía guardada...ese era mi único tesoro, el único bien físico al que daba valor...eso junto al agua del grifo.
> 
> Lo demás es accesorio...palmo pasta ahora, pues que le den, ya subirá y si no pues con 700 al mes y paz y sosiego a pasar lo que nos queda de vida.



te responde tu avatar...


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Me resisto a pensar que toda esta fauna que dice que invierte en IAG, Renault, Daimler, Santander y truños semejantes son perfiles de foristas reales y no troles a sueldo de calópez para generar tráfico.



Nuevamente la realidad supera la ficcion.
Santander es de los que mas volumen diario maneja del ibex.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Nuevamente la realidad supera la ficcion.
> Santander es de los que mas volumen diario maneja del ibex.



que tiene que ver el volumen con que sea un tordo de acción igual que timofonica y cia


----------



## element (13 May 2020)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que el confinamiento, mucha gente relativicemos la pérdida de pasta en bolsa...yo estoy perdiendo cerca de 30k y soy un pringadete (lo que pasa que lonchafinista desde hace años) por eso el supuesto ahorro no se corresponde a mis ingresos para un ciudadano normal.
> 
> Durante los días que no quería no salir a la calle, no me valía nada el dinero en cuenta...solo la comida que tenía guardada...ese era mi único tesoro, el único bien físico al que daba valor...eso junto al agua del grifo.
> 
> Lo demás es accesorio...palmo pasta ahora, pues que le den, ya subirá y si no pues con 700 al mes y paz y sosiego a pasar lo que nos queda de vida.



Este febrero pasado mi cuñado se ha comprado in duplex en BCN por 500k.

Seguramente ahora valdra un 20% menos. 

Eso son tranquilamente - 100,000 Euros. 

El dinero Fiat viene y se va, lo importante son otras cosas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

element dijo:


> Este febrero pasado mi cuñado se ha comprado in duplex en BCN por 500k.
> 
> Seguramente ahora valdra un 20% menos.
> 
> ...



Voy a pensar que tu cuñado vive en ese duplex. Si ése es el caso, da igual que valga 5 euros o 500k.

También es posible que tu cuñado sepa que, cuando se haga mayor, se irá de ese duplex. Sabrá que eso será dentro de 20 años, quizás mas, y que para entonces su valor se habrá recuperado. Eso sin contar en el alquiler que se ahorra en esos 20 años.

Hay valores que se compran para guardarlos mucho tiempo, quedarse con sus dividendos (si los dan, o cuando vengan), y al final venderlos.

Hay otros (forex, por ejemplo) que son mas de surferos; tratar de montarse en la ola hacia arriba y la ola hacia abajo. Ayer yo mismo saqué mil y pico de euros.

Yo he comprado algo de IAG porque quería una aerolínea y me salto el automático, pero ni de coña 3500 acciones. Ni de IAG ni de ninguna. Pero dudo muchísimo que en 10 años IAG no se haya recuperado y pueda ser vendida con beneficios, simplemente porque en éste tipo de crisis todos sufren pero al final unos acaban comiéndose a otros.

Lo que el amigo forero debe tener ahora son huevos de titanio. El tiempo le dará la razón.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

Lo copio de otro hilo que lo puso @Rubioparade .

Hasta 9000 kilos tendrían que devolver. Con que sea un 20%, casi 2000 kilos de salida de caja

Bruselas ignora a aerolíneas y gobiernos y obliga a devolver los billetes


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo copio de otro hilo que lo puso @Rubioparade .
> 
> Hasta 9000 kilos tendrían que devolver. Con que sea un 20%, casi 2000 kilos de salida de caja
> 
> Bruselas ignora a aerolíneas y gobiernos y obliga a devolver los billetes



JojJJOjOJOjojjO, VAYA FOLLADA


----------



## Coronavirus (13 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> JojJJOjOJOjojjO, VAYA FOLLADA



La UE insta a levantar las prohibiciones al turismo de forma gradual, sin cuarentenas ni pasaporte sanitario

Si, y permite usar el centro de avión e insta a iniciar el turismo


Mañana las acciones se disparan.


----------



## Ankou (13 May 2020)

Promediar es mejor en fondos, ya que las variaciones son menores y su coste es inferior, pero las acciones individuales es mejor comprar en paquetes óptimos (minimizar comisiones) y dejarlas al largo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Voy a pensar que tu cuñado vive en ese duplex. Si ése es el caso, da igual que valga 5 euros o 500k.
> 
> También es posible que tu cuñado sepa que, cuando se haga mayor, se irá de ese duplex. Sabrá que eso será dentro de 20 años, quizás mas, y que para entonces su valor se habrá recuperado. Eso sin contar en el alquiler que se ahorra en esos 20 años.
> 
> ...



poco va a ahorrarse, cuando ya ha desenbolsado 50000 del impuesto y cuando venda en 20 años le soplarán otros 25000 de la plusvalía.

eso si se mantienen los %.


----------



## antoniussss (13 May 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Me resisto a pensar que toda esta fauna que dice que invierte en IAG, Renault, Daimler, Santander y truños semejantes son perfiles de foristas reales y no troles a sueldo de calópez para generar tráfico.



Pero qué dices insensato si Renault es la polla y van a vender cientos de miles de millones de coches el próximo año y vendrán 500 millones de naves de raticulin....


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (14 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> La UE insta a levantar las prohibiciones al turismo de forma gradual, sin cuarentenas ni pasaporte sanitario
> 
> Si, y permite usar el centro de avión e insta a iniciar el turismo
> 
> ...



Sí, hombre, sí. Mañana puede que veas el verde, pero como mucho será un 1,5% de mierda.


----------



## Max Aub (14 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pero qué dices insensato si Renault es la polla y van a vender cientos de miles de millones de coches el próximo año y vendrán 500 millones de naves de raticulin....



Hay que promediar si bajan, y comprar mas que por aqui todo el mundo compra IAG y Renault. Ademas Parames lleva Renol, el guarren bafet español.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 May 2020)

supongo que hará un poco de suelo después del verano cuando digan que el movimiento ha sido un puto desastre.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (14 May 2020)

Joder, es que ni un rebotillo.

Pero, tranquilos. Vamos a largo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (14 May 2020)

Subo la apuesta. 

No vais a largo. 
Vais a muy largo / forever. 

Es una acción para siempre. 
Es bonito tener una acción de avioncitos. 
Las chortinas se te rifan. 
Tengo unas IAG, avioncitos, y las nenas solo quieren hacerte pumba pumba.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> poco va a ahorrarse, cuando ya ha desenbolsado 50000 del impuesto y cuando venda en 20 años le soplarán otros 25000 de la plusvalía.
> 
> eso si se mantienen los %.



No es el hilo para ello pero:

No sé donde tu cuñado ha comprado el ático, así que pido perdón por adelantado si los números no estan bien hechos, pero por 500k si es en una ciudad mas o menos grande, vamos a decir que se ahorraría 1k de alquiler.

- 1k * 12 meses * 10 años = 120k. O 240k en 20 años.
- Si el alquiler fuera de 500 euros, en 20 años se ahorra 120k
- Si el alquiler fuera de 250 euros, en 20 años se ahorra 60k...ahí si perdería dinero. Pero claro, luego viene la revalorización del piso tras 20 años. ¿Ves muchos áticos en ciudad por 250 euros al mes?

Por supuesto no es tan fácil. Tienes IBI, tienes comunidad, tienes reparaciones. Pero ya te digo yo que va a ganar dinero si o si.

¿Cómo lo sé? Pues porque yo mismo llevo años haciéndolo. No soy especulador pero he vendido y comprado varias veces. A día de hoy tengo varias propiedades y gran parte del dinero para comprarlas ha salido de vender y de ahorrarme alquileres.

Es difícil no ganar dinero con la vivienda si no te metes en una hipoteca a 30 años, tienes paciencia, y haces los deberes.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No es el hilo para ello pero:
> 
> No sé donde tu cuñado ha comprado el ático, así que pido perdón por adelantado si los números no estan bien hechos, pero por 500k si es en una ciudad mas o menos grande, vamos a decir que se ahorraría 1k de alquiler.
> 
> ...



las compraventas las hay porque los tipos están al 0 y los ahorros no dan nada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> las compraventas las hay porque los tipos están al 0 y los ahorros no dan nada.



De buen rollo. No entiendo el comentario.

- Mi comentario: "tu cuñado ha hecho bien"
- Tu comentario: "Lo van a freir a impuestos"
- Mi comentario: "Va a ganar/ahorrar bastante mas de lo que va a perder en impuestos"


----------



## jaimegvr (14 May 2020)

IAG, valor 1,69€.

Var. en un año - 66,26%


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De buen rollo. No entiendo el comentario.
> 
> - Mi comentario: "tu cuñado ha hecho bien"
> - Tu comentario: "Lo van a freir a impuestos"
> - Mi comentario: "Va a ganar/ahorrar bastante mas de lo que va a perder en impuestos"



nada, QUE en este pais te frien a impuestos hagas lo que hagas.

la vivienda es una de ellas,


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

jaimegvr dijo:


> IAG, valor 1,69€.
> 
> Var. en un año - 66,26%



joder..... yo porque @FeministoDeIzquierdas no me deja promediar, que si nooooooo...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 May 2020)

Voy palmando poco más de 1000 pavos.


----------



## Rubioparade (14 May 2020)

O recapacita Bruselas con las condiciones de devolución de billetes ( creo que les dan un plazo de 7 días, para hacer una devolución en efectivo, o un cambio de billete, lo que quiera el cliente), o las aerolíneas van a seguir bajando su cotización.

Por no hablar de la cuarentena de 14 días de aislamiento hasta que termine el estado de alarma, una pu.ta locura.


A espera de noticias sobre este tema para mover ficha.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

IAG anda prácticamente sin soportes en caída libre. A esta acción le queda por chupar ostias todavía. Y lo mismo esta semana o la que viene llega la noticia de la ampliación de capital de Lufthansa, que veremos cómo se la toma el mercado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> nada, QUE en este pais te frien a impuestos hagas lo que hagas.
> 
> la vivienda es una de ellas,



En esos estamos 100% deacuerdo.
- Impuestos a herencias = Me cago en su puta madre.
- Impuestos a autónomos antes de hacer dinero = Me cago en sus muertos.
- IBI como si en vez de comprar hubieras alquilado tu propiedad = Hijos de puta.

Y así puedo seguir hasta el infinito y mas...


----------



## Jeb Stuart (14 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> a ver si mañana ya se ven los 1,xx
> 
> y vais manchando las braguitas



PReferiria manchar mis puños con tu sangre.

Puedes darme la satisfaccion ?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> PReferiria manchar mis puños con tu sangre.
> 
> Puedes darme la satisfaccion ?



Botón ignore. Esa es la mejor satisfacción.


----------



## jaimegvr (14 May 2020)

Es que no lo veis, la GLOBALIZACION se ha terminado. Teneis que cambiar el chip, la fiesta se ha acabado.
Ahora mismo sobran el 80% de las lineas aereas, viajar en avion va a ser un LUJO muy caro. O las lineas aereas son de bandera como hace 30 años, o seran inviables.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (14 May 2020)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Es que no lo veis, la GLOBALIZACION se ha terminado. Teneis que cambiar el chip, la fiesta se ha acabado.
> Ahora mismo sobran el 80% de las lineas aereas, viajar en avion va a ser un LUJO muy caro. O las lineas aereas son de bandera como hace 30 años, o seran inviables.



¿Ya no habrá aerolíneas PACO a tope de gitaners? La verdad es que se hacía raro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Es que no lo veis, la GLOBALIZACION se ha terminado. Teneis que cambiar el chip, la fiesta se ha acabado.
> Ahora mismo sobran el 80% de las lineas aereas, viajar en avion va a ser un LUJO muy caro. O las lineas aereas son de bandera como hace 30 años, o seran inviables.



Nope. El volar masivamente no fue un cambio de hábitos de la gente, fue un cambio tecnológico y empresarial que motivó reducir enormemente los costes de volar, propiciando una bajada de precios en los vuelos, que permitió que una amplia mayoría de personas pudieran volar a precios razonables
Eso no solo no va a parar, sino que seguirá su curso. Ahora una azafata cobra menos que un cajero del Mercadona. A los pilotos se les acabo lo de tener sueldos astronómicos etc.

También en 2008 era el fin del mundo y se salió de ahí con récords de viajeros año a año.

Que vamos a ver menos vuelos y pasajeros hasta 2022 o 2023? Seguro. Que después de eso volverá a crecer a un 5 o 6% anual? Seguro también. Y cuando empiece Airbus a sacar los A321XLR y puedas volar de Madrid a NY con la Ryanair de turno a 200 pavos ida y vuelta vas a flipar.


----------



## kopke (14 May 2020)

Estoy dentro desde ayer a 1,97€ y palmando.

Como también voy palmando pasta con SAN (entré a 3,01€) tampoco me sorprende mucho.

IAG es cíclica. Y como cíclica hay que comprar cuando está mal y vender cuando está bien. No tiene más historia. Acertar el momento óptimo es imposible, pero comprar cuando está a tope todo es un error. 

Estas acciones se compran cuando todo el mundo está acojonado o no se compran.


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Estoy dentro desde ayer a 1,97€ y palmando.
> 
> Como también voy palmando pasta con SAN (entré a 3,01€) tampoco me sorprende mucho.
> 
> ...



Joder te basaras en algo no?

En IAG te lo perdono, pero SAN en la primera puta caída del IBEX35? solo analizando crashes anteriores deberías haber llegado a la conclusión de que le quedaba un gran recorrido a la baja...


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 May 2020)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> PReferiria manchar mis puños con tu sangre.
> 
> Puedes darme la satisfaccion ?



Jajaj gazelo come pollas tranquilo q en 1,10 os ayudo a subirla. 

Ya huelo vuestra caca desde aquí, cerdos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

El redactor ha confundido un farolillo con la punta de un cipote de 38cm, me parece.


----------



## klon (14 May 2020)

El que piense que no se va a volar, no se va ira de vacaciones, no habra reuniones, viajes de negocios etc, vive en los mundos de yupi...... Alguien sacara una vacunita o un algo para volver la normalidad.

En las ferias, congresos, visitas de empresa, etc se generan contactos, negocios, chanchullos, etc que no se pueden hacer en una videoconferencia y se mueve mucho dinero, cenas, comidas, putas, etc. lo digo por experiencia..

O sea que en IAG, lo que hay que encontrar es mejor punto de entrada.... Yo estoy a la espera porque no le veo aun el suelo.... 1,5 1,6 1,4 1 pues no lo se....


----------



## Don Bigote (14 May 2020)

klon dijo:


> El que piense que no se va a volar, no se va ira de vacaciones, no habra reuniones, viajes de negocios etc, vive en los mundos de yupi...... Alguien sacara una vacunita o un algo para volver la normalidad.
> 
> En las ferias, congresos, visitas de empresa, etc se generan contactos, negocios, chanchullos, etc que no se pueden hacer en una videoconferencia y se mueve mucho dinero, cenas, comidas, putas, etc. lo digo por experiencia..
> 
> O sea que en IAG, lo que hay que encontrar es mejor punto de entrada.... Yo estoy a la espera porque no le veo aun el suelo.... 1,5 1,6 1,4 1 pues no lo se....



Ójala supiéramos el suelo de todas las empresas e índices para entrar en el momento ideal. Muchos piensan que el suelo ya ocurrió en marzo. Yo pensaba que sería después del segundo o tercer trimestre de este año tras conocer más datos macro y empresariales horribles. Pero eso de que hablen de una segunda ola de contagios después del verano me hace pensar que habrá más olas no sólo este año sino también el siguiente. Y en 2021 habría menos capacidad de respuesta con las políticas públicas ya extenuadas. Es todo una buena jodienda.

Lo de que permitan volar o no apenas influirá creo yo. Tienes el problema de contagiarte, el de hacer cuarentena en el país al que viajas (y quizá sal que vuelves), el de quedarte aislado en caso de que se limite la movilidad por rebrotes....las aerolíneas y hoteles van a estar meses y meses con ingresos muy escasos.


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Ójala supiéramos el suelo de todas las empresas e índices para entrar en el momento ideal. Muchos piensan que el suelo ya ocurrió en marzo. Yo pensaba que sería después del segundo o tercer trimestre de este año tras conocer más datos macro y empresariales horribles. Pero eso de que hablen de una segunda ola de contagios después del verano me hace pensar que habrá más olas no sólo este año sino también el siguiente. Y en 2021 habría menos capacidad de respuesta con las políticas públicas ya extenuadas. Es todo una buena jodienda.
> 
> Lo de que permitan volar o no apenas influirá creo yo. Tienes el problema de contagiarte, el de hacer cuarentena en el país al que viajas (y quizá sal que vuelves), el de quedarte aislado en caso de que se limite la movilidad por rebrotes....las aerolíneas y hoteles van a estar meses y meses con ingresos muy escasos.



Muchos pensabais que en marzo se había tocado fondo?

Aquí el petroleo estaba avisando lo que se venia encima...en pleno rebote y euforia siemplealcista... hice un hilo y todo luchando con los siempre alcistas...y fue un buen hilo de debate.

El Petroleo marca el destino de las BOLSAS...El mercado siempre gana...

Que estamos parando el país 2 meses o mas... y el turismo ya ni te digo cuanto tiempo estará parado y vivimos de ello... el paquibex esta condenado...

Pero es fácil darle a comprar cuando ves mínimos históricos.... tienta no lo voy a negar...



PD: El país parado todo cerrado y la bolsa subiendo...eso se veia a venir otra cosa es hacerse el ciego en el puto rebote de mierda y mientras la fed metía dinero a todo trapo...


----------



## Lemavos (14 May 2020)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que el confinamiento, mucha gente relativicemos la pérdida de pasta en bolsa...yo estoy perdiendo cerca de 30k y soy un pringadete (lo que pasa que lonchafinista desde hace años) por eso el supuesto ahorro no se corresponde a mis ingresos para un ciudadano normal.
> 
> Durante los días que no quería no salir a la calle, no me valía nada el dinero en cuenta...solo la comida que tenía guardada...ese era mi único tesoro, el único bien físico al que daba valor...eso junto al agua del grifo.
> 
> Lo demás es accesorio...palmo pasta ahora, pues que le den, ya subirá y si no pues con 700 al mes y paz y sosiego a pasar lo que nos queda de vida.



El que no se consuela es porque no quiere....


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (14 May 2020)

Palmando un 8%

En breve, valdrá un bote de garbanzos.


----------



## Lemavos (14 May 2020)

element dijo:


> Este febrero pasado mi cuñado se ha comprado in duplex en BCN por 500k.
> 
> Seguramente ahora valdra un 20% menos.
> 
> ...



Con hipoteca????


----------



## Ankou (14 May 2020)

Ha sido entrar y se ha desplomado, menudos máquinas. Al final hasta entro yo y sin comerme pérdidas terribles.


----------



## Feti (14 May 2020)

Bueno como van los ánimos? Cuando podemos entrar? Me gustaría mejorar mi posición que la tengo en 2.2 con poquito dinero. Alguna opinión?


----------



## halconx (14 May 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Bueno como van los ánimos? Cuando podemos entrar? Me gustaría mejorar mi posición que la tengo en 2.2 con poquito dinero. Alguna opinión?



Cuando llegue a 1,20-1,15 creo que se puede entrar. Si cae por debajo de esos niveles sería muy raro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Bueno como van los ánimos? Cuando podemos entrar? Me gustaría mejorar mi posición que la tengo en 2.2 con poquito dinero. Alguna opinión?



Promediar: Dícese de la cabezonería de, tras meter un brazo en el horno y calcinarlo, meter la pierna pensando que igual va a salir congelada.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 May 2020)

iagays ya en un -75% anual, gran hinversión gazelos


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Cuando llegue a 1,20-1,15 creo que se puede entrar. Si cae por debajo de esos niveles sería muy raro.



raro no sería, las aerolineas están en riesgo de quiebra real, de valer 0 vamos.

Pero a esos niveles se puede probar, siempre con stop.


----------



## Muttley (14 May 2020)




----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

En la crisis anterior IAG bajo un 90% desde máximos si no estoy equivocado. En la crisis anterior al menos los aviones podían volar. Ahora mismo lleva un -80% desde el pico aprox


----------



## peterr (14 May 2020)

Y muchos decían que ya se había pasado el tren para entrar en bolsa, se viene guano épico.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 May 2020)

es el momento de soltarlas, gazelillas


----------



## Feti (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Promediar: Dícese de la cabezonería de, tras meter un brazo en el horno y calcinarlo, meter la pierna pensando que igual va a salir congelada.



Y tu que vas a hacer con lo que tienes metido? Simplemente dejarlo ahí hasta recuperar lo invertido?


----------



## tramperoloco (14 May 2020)

Lo mismo teneis suerte este verano si rebota y podeis soltarlas . Trump querra la bolsa otra vez subiendo para su mandato .
Por cierto , elecciones USA con segunda oleada del bicho, interesante.


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Lo mismo teneis suerte este verano si rebota y podeis soltarlas . Trump querra la bolsa otra vez subiendo para su mandato .
> Por cierto , elecciones USA con segunda oleada del bicho, interesante.



Lo que es interesante es montar unas elecciones con un estado de emergencia nacional.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Y tu que vas a hacer con lo que tienes metido? Simplemente dejarlo ahí hasta recuperar lo invertido?



Entré a 2.26 con un paquete muy pequeño (190 acciones, no llegó a los 500 euros) porque tenía pensado hacer varias compras según fuera bajando. Mi plan original era llegar a los 5000 euros en distintos tramos.

Sin embargo el forero @arriba/abajo me convenció y he dedidido dejar esos 500 euros y cancelar todo lo demás.

Quiero una aerolínea pero de momento no ahora.


----------



## brigante 88 (14 May 2020)

Compradas unas poquitas a 1,833...... vamos a ir probando. Stop ajustado, busco el *"rebote"* de la acción .... o el mio 

Suerte!!!


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Entré a 2.26 con un paquete muy pequeño (190 acciones, no llegó a los 500 euros) porque tenía pensado hacer varias compras según fuera bajando. Mi plan original era llegar a los 5000 euros en distintos tramos.
> 
> Sin embargo el forero @arriba/abajo me convenció y he dedidido dejar esos 500 euros y cancelar todo lo demás.
> 
> Quiero una aerolínea pero de momento no ahora.



Molabas mas antes cuando defendías IAG y te montabas las estrategias de Air Europa, Avianca y que el estado no iba a dejar caer IAG y cosas del estilo...

Post como estos:



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Repetimos:
> 
> Una cosa es haberse metido cuando estaba a 7 euros, pero meterse a 2 euros o a 3 da exáctamente igual y te lo explico:
> 
> ...



Mola que dejaras en negro lo de:

*Os estais arrancando la polla por un 13%, ¿estais atontaos?

*

Rectificar es de sabios....buffet se comió unas perdidas que rondan el 30% como casi todos los que se metieron en 2.30...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Molabas mas antes cuando defendías IAG y te montabas las estrategias de Air Europa, Avianca y que el estado no iba a dejar caer IAG y cosas del estilo...
> 
> Post como estos:
> 
> ...



Te agradecería que, si me vas a citar, me citas corréctamente.

¿Ha quebrado IAG? NO.
¿Han nacionalizado IAG? NO.

Lo que dije lo sigo sosteniendo: Para 10 años da igual entrar en IAG a 2.30 que a 1.50.

Dicho ésto, si sigues leyendo, verás que yo mismo he declarado que @arriba/abajo me ha convencido y prefiero arriesgar menos.

Antes de dártelas de listillo y chulito espera primero a que quiebre IAG. ENTONCES, si la nacionalizan, me dices "¿ves? tenía razón".

¿No te parece?

Por cierto, no te veo tomando muchas posiciones, que los toros se ven muy bien desde la barrena.


----------



## Multinick2020 (14 May 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Compradas unas poquitas a 1,833...... vamos a ir probando. Stop ajustado, busco el *"rebote"* de la acción .... o el mio
> 
> Suerte!!!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Lo mismo teneis suerte este verano si rebota y podeis soltarlas . Trump querra la bolsa otra vez subiendo para su mandato .
> Por cierto , elecciones USA con segunda oleada del bicho, interesante.



¿Por qué soltarlas?

Yo recomiendo a quien ya las haya comprado que las guarde.

Otra cosa es ser mas cauto, claro.

IAG tiene mucha tela por cortar aún.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Entré a 2.26 con un paquete muy pequeño (190 acciones, no llegó a los 500 euros) porque tenía pensado hacer varias compras según fuera bajando. Mi plan original era llegar a los 5000 euros en distintos tramos.
> 
> Sin embargo el forero @arriba/abajo me convenció y he dedidido dejar esos 500 euros y cancelar todo lo demás.
> 
> Quiero una aerolínea pero de momento no ahora.



comprando acciones por 500€ mare meua , y este es el gurú del forito y que va de rico y folleitor 

omg es peor de lo que pensaba


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te agradecería que, si me vas a citar, me citas corréctamente.
> 
> ¿Ha caido IAG? NO.
> ¿Han nacionalizado IAG? NO.
> ...



Te he dicho en mi comentario que hayan nacionalizado o quebrado IAG?

Te estoy diciendo que me molaban tus historias como la que he citado en el anterior comentarios o cosas como las siguientes donde mencionas nacionalizaciones:



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo es que no creo que se trate de entrar a todo, pero si de entrar a cosas mas o menos lógicas.
> 
> Como estamos con IAG hablemos de IAG.
> 
> ...



No invento nada solo digo que me molaban estas teorías tuyas. Que he citado.

Sobre que buscas precios a 10 años vista...si eso lo dice una persona en 2012 no hubiera ganado nada al día de hoy..
Con esto te digo que no sabes lo que va a pasar a 10 años vista...hace 10 o 8 años nadie se hubiera previsto lo del bicho..


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Entré a 2.26 con un paquete muy pequeño (190 acciones, no llegó a los 500 euros) porque tenía pensado hacer varias compras según fuera bajando. Mi plan original era llegar a los 5000 euros en distintos tramos.
> 
> Sin embargo el forero @arriba/abajo me convenció y he dedidido dejar esos 500 euros y cancelar todo lo demás.
> 
> Quiero una aerolínea pero de momento no ahora.



¿Te hueles una ampliación de capital brutal?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Te he dicho en mi comentario que hayan nacionalizado o quebrado IAG?



Éste es tu comentario: "el estado no iba a dejar caer IAG "

¿Ha caido? Pues eso.



tremenk dijo:


> Te estoy diciendo que me molaban tus historias como la que he citado en el anterior comentarios o cosas como las siguientes donde mencionas nacionalizaciones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿A que viene hablar del 2012?
¿He dicho yo que sepa lo que va a pasar?
NO.

Lo que he dicho, y en la cita que has copiado viene clarito, es que IAG es demasiado importante para los gobiernos Ingleses y Españoles, y que por eso no la van a dejar caer.

¿Ha caido? ¿No? Pues cuando caiga me lo cuentas.

Por cierto vuelvo a repetir: Los toros se ven muy bien desde la barrena.

PS: ¿Qué te ha parecido mi teoría de lo que iba a pasar ésta semana en mi otro hilo? ¿También te ha molado? Ah, claro, de eso mejor no hablamos.


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> comprando acciones por 500€ mare meua , y este es el gurú del forito y que va de rico y folleitor
> 
> omg es peor de lo que pensaba



Eso solo en IAG

Todo el mundo se equivoca y puede ser rico y folleitor y medirle 30cm reglamentarios esas cosas no se sabe...

pero a dejado perlas chulas sobre todo esta:



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es que no hace falta que tengas puta idea de nada.
> 
> El agua moja y los aviones vuelan.
> 
> ...




suerte que nuestro compañero @arriba/abajo le a iluminado.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 May 2020)

mantener acciones muchos años no suele dar buenos resultados.

en usa si ha ido bien porque muchas empresas son monopolísticas como Visa o Microsoft.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Te he dicho en mi comentario que hayan nacionalizado o quebrado IAG?
> 
> Te estoy diciendo que me molaban tus historias como la que he citado en el anterior comentarios o cosas como las siguientes donde mencionas nacionalizaciones:
> 
> ...



el ibex tenía que caer igualmente, el bicho lo ha acelerado....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Eso solo en IAG
> 
> Todo el mundo se equivoca y puede ser rico y folleitor y medirle 30cm reglamentarios esas cosas no se sabe...
> 
> ...



Que si que si, ¿ha quebrado IAG? ¿No?

Y por supuesto que me puedo equivocar. De hecho, te vuelvo a repetir que empecé a entrar y lo cancelé, ¿y?

Me parece a mi que tú tienes alguna quemadura conmigo por algo que habría dicho antes, y ahora quieres quedar como triunfitos, ¿es eso?

Pero dime, ¿los toros desde la barrena bien o no?


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 May 2020)

lo de 450€ en bolsa me ha dejado petrificado, en serio, quién mete tan poco en bolsa?, mi super mínimo deben ser 2-3k y ya es poco de cojones

que espera ganar este pauperrimo en bolsa? 100 euritos? jajajajajaj


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (14 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> lo de 450€ en bolsa me ha dejado petrificado, en serio, quién mete tan poco en bolsa?, mi super mínimo deben ser 2-3k y ya es poco de cojones
> 
> que espera ganar este pauperrimo en bolsa? 100 euritos? jajajajajaj



XD la verdad es que es acojonante. jajajaja

Le dirá a las chortinas que tiene una jugosa cartera de acciones y se presentará como hinbersor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> XD la verdad es que es acojonante. jajajaja
> 
> Le dirá a las chortinas que tiene una jugosa cartera de acciones y se presentará como hinbersor.



Seguramente.

¿Y que les dices tú?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> ¿Te hueles una ampliación de capital brutal?



Me huelo a dinero gratis mas bien, quizás con una compra de una parte pequeña del gobierno, pero para nada nacionalización a la Venezolana.


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Éste es tu comentario: "el estado no iba a dejar caer IAG "
> 
> ¿Ha caido? Pues eso.
> 
> ...



No he visto tu otro hilo pero me pasare a ver si hay cosas interesantes !



aventurero artritico dijo:


> el ibex tenía que caer igualmente, el bicho lo ha acelerado....



La tendencia bajista de la banca estaba haciendo un lateral en el paquibex...y si en el Ibex hay mucha banca...pero bueno...decian a finales de 2019 que venia el guano en 2020 nadie se imaginaba que el bicho iba acabar con todo...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> No he visto tu otro hilo pero me pasare a ver si hay cosas interesantes !



Seguro que encuentras algo. Solo tienes que ir con mucho cuidado frase por frase. En un par de horas o tres estoy convencido de que vas a encontrar montones de faltas de ortografía o cosas que no dije al 100%.

Es muy positivo para este subforo que, en vez de hacer crítica constructiva y de paso enseñar y aprender, te vayas buscando enemigos de forma gratuita para conseguir ¿exáctamente qué? ¿reirte de mi que ni me conoces? ¿y ganas qué exáctamente?


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Seguro que encuentras algo. Solo tienes que ir con mucho cuidado frase por frase. En un par de horas o tres estoy convencido de que vas a encontrar montones de faltas de ortografía o cosas que no dije al 100%.
> 
> Es muy positivo para este subforo que, en vez de hacer crítica constructiva y de paso enseñar y aprender, te vayas buscando enemigos de forma gratuita para conseguir ¿exáctamente qué? ¿reirte de mi que ni me conoces? ¿y ganas qué exáctamente?



Yo no me rio, pero mola ver el pasado yo también he cometido errores con esta volatilidades sobre todo haciendo cortos como buen agorero en el rebote del SP500 justo en la mitad. De empresas aeras y cruceros. Encima apalancado hasta las trancas asumí el error y aprendí que no se puede luchar contra la FED...y los tweets de trump... todo eso era mas importantes que lo que estaba pasando en la economía...llegue a la conclusión que ya caerá solo y hacer cortos sin casi apalanca-miento....

Hilos como estos:
El Petroleo marca el destino de las BOLSAS...El mercado siempre gana...

Los cree por esa puta rabia jajja  

y discutiendo con los siempre alcistas.


----------



## finkbrau (14 May 2020)

Yo también estoy dentro con unos 1000€, de momento palmado un 17%, hace poco alguien me dijo, sobre todo paciencia, pues eso coño, PACIENCIA!! 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Yo no me rio, pero mola ver el pasado yo también he cometido errores con esta volatilidades sobre todo haciendo cortos como buen agorero en el rebote del SP500 justo en la mitad. De empresas aeras y cruceros. Encima apalancado hasta las trancas asumí el error y aprendí que no se puede luchar contra la FED...y los tweets de trump... todo eso era mas importantes que lo que estaba pasando en la economía...llegue a la conclusión que ya caerá solo y hacer cortos sin casi apalanca-miento....



Te lo voy a intentar explicar una vez mas, de buen rollo, con una historia de éste mismo foro.

Hace unas semanas un forero tenía la firme intención de comprar una aerolínea americana. Venía con números y estudios hechos. Yo le dije que no me parecía buena idea, le expuse los mios y, tras pensarlo mucho, pues resulta que conseguí convencerle.

Mas tarde cuando los números me dieron a mi la razón y ese forero se ahorro unos buenos dineros yo, lejos de ponerme a buscar mensajes y exagerar lo que hubo en ellos, me alegré mucho por él. Y él me dio las gracias también. Y en vez de tener un enemigo, ahora tengo un colega.

Como he explicado, yo tenía 5000 euros para IAG. Mi plan era entrar con 500 a partir de 2.3 y luego ir soltando el resto según fuera cayendo. Mi hipótesis, por cierto a día de hoy cierta, es que IAG no va a desaparecer y el gobierno no la va a dejar caer. Así que, a largo plazo, no me importa demasiado entrar con 2.3 ya que, siguiendo mi teoría, dentro de x años volverá a dar beneficios.

Aqui te voy a puntualizar para que cuando uso "caer" no me refiero al precio de la acción, sino a la empresa. En ningún momento he escrito que la acción no se fuera a ir al guano.

Paralelamente voy leyendo a otros foreros, y @arriba/abajo me ha impresionado con sus conocimientos, como yo lo hice con el otro forero. El favor que yo hice al otro forero me lo ha hecho a mi @arriba/abajo, y en vez de tener 5000 euros metidos en IAG, solo tengo 500.

¿Quiere decir ésto que me retracte en mi opinión de que IAG no vaya a caer? NO. Simplemente me vuelvo mas cauteloso.

Ahora pasemos a tu comentario.

Tú podrías haber escrito "Feministo, te has retractado, ¿sigues opinando que IAG es un buen valor?" o "¿Sigues creyendo que IAG no puede caer?" o algo así. Quedarías como un señor, y estarias añadiendo al hilo y al foro. En vez de ello te has puesto a buscar algo donde poder insultarme o reirte de mi.

Generalmente la gente que hace eso es porque viene quemada de algo que he dicho en otros hilos. Por ejemplo, gente que sale con gordas, o gente que, simplemente, no le gusta mi postura sobre las Españolas, o sobre que es mejor estudiar, o mil cosas mas. Gente que, en vez de debatir conmigo como un hombre, busca el insulto rápido como un niño pequeño.

No sé la edad que tienes, y aunque la supiera eso no es relevante para discernir la madurez de una persona. Pero como no estamos en el subforo guardería, si que me gustaría preguntarte: ¿Cómo crees que ganarás mas en tus experiencias vitales, tratando de humillar a aquellos que dicen cosas que no te gustan, o tratando de dialogar y discutir con argumentos con esas mismas personas?

*Esta en tí decidir que cosas tienen valor en tu propia vida. Si te sirve de algo, para mi tiene muchísimo valor participar en éste foro y ayudar a otros.*


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te lo voy a intentar explicar una vez mas, de buen rollo, con una historia de éste mismo foro.
> 
> Hace unas semanas un forero tenía la firme intención de comprar una aerolínea americana. Venía con números y estudios hechos. Yo le dije que no me parecía buena idea, le expuse los mios y, tras pensarlo mucho, pues resulta que conseguí convencerle.
> 
> ...



Yo ya he discutido contigo civilizadamente sobre el tema justo con el tema de "caer" y que el estado no dejara "caer" a IAG te lo debatí como un señor.

Ahora vas de humilde y de maduro...a la vez que dudas de mi madurez.

Pero te recuerdo comentarios de dudosa humildad y madurez.

Como la siguiente:


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es que no hace falta que tengas puta idea de nada.
> 
> El agua moja y los aviones vuelan.
> 
> ...



Me alegra que madures tan rápidamente...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Yo ya he discutido contigo civilizadamente sobre el tema justo con el tema de "caer" y que el estado no dejara "caer" a IAG te lo debatí como un señor.
> 
> Ahora vas de humilde y de maduro...a la vez que dudas de mi madurez.
> 
> ...



Bueno, que no se diga que no lo he intentado.

Que te vaya bien y buena suerte en el futuro.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

Pues yo palmo unos 800 pavos en IAG y unos 500 en MERLIN....

Me suicido ya o espero un día que no llueva ?  Es que me sabe mal hacer salir al señor juez en un día así....


----------



## Don Bigote (14 May 2020)

@tremenk y @FeministoDeIzquierdas sois de los mejores foreros que leo. Soléis ser de los que más aportáis...no como otros que sólo aparecen para joder y señalar los errores de los demás, sin críticas constructivas. Por joder, como si ellos fueran la ostia 24/7. Haya paz coño. 
Si hubiera un índice que midiera vuestro nivel de buenrollismo metería largos sin duda


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> @tremenk y @FeministoDeIzquierdas sois de los mejores foreros que leo. Soléis ser de los que más aportáis...no como otros que sólo aparecen para joder y señalar los errores de los demás, sin críticas constructivas. Por joder, como si ellos fueran la ostia 24/7. Haya paz coño.
> Si hubiera un índice que midiera vuestro nivel de buenrollismo metería largos sin duda



No seré yo quien convierta este subforo en otra guardería/ático. He intentado ir de buen rollo, no lo he conseguido, así que a ignorados y así evito males mayores.

De veras que lo siento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues yo palmo unos 800 pavos en IAG y unos 500 en MERLIN....
> 
> Me suicido ya o espero un día que no llueva ?  Es que me sabe mal hacer salir al señor juez en un día así....



Merlin no lo sé, pero IAG si no necesitas el dinero quédate con nosotros.

Eso si, cuando suba subirá para quedarse con ella, imagino.

Un error típico del inversor es el llamado "error del jugador", que consiste en cortar cuando estabas ganando, y mantenerte cuando estas perdiendo. Justo lo contrario de lo que hay que hacer.

Curiosamente lo mismo ocurre con las relaciones personales


----------



## uberales (14 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> lo de 450€ en bolsa me ha dejado petrificado, en serio, quién mete tan poco en bolsa?, mi super mínimo deben ser 2-3k y ya es poco de cojones
> 
> que espera ganar este pauperrimo en bolsa? 100 euritos? jajajajajaj



Vamos a ver cada uno tiene su capacidad ahorrativa. En mi caso son 1.000€. Pero cada uno es según sus capacidades.


----------



## tramperoloco (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Por qué soltarlas?
> 
> Yo recomiendo a quien ya las haya comprado que las guarde.
> 
> ...



Para hacer caja y comprarlas despues del segundo rebrote mas baratas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Merlin no lo sé, pero IAG si no necesitas el dinero quédate con nosotros.
> 
> Eso si, cuando suba subirá para quedarse con ella, imagino.
> 
> ...



No necesito ningún dinero del que invierto, si no no lo invertiría, tranquilo por eso. En otros temas he tenido pérdidas latentes de un 20% con cientos de miles de leuros de por medio, esto es a piece of cake.....


----------



## klon (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues yo palmo unos 800 pavos en IAG y unos 500 en MERLIN....
> 
> Me suicido ya o espero un día que no llueva ?  Es que me sabe mal hacer salir al señor juez en un día así....



Yo 600 con satan y 50 con aegon.... y no me suicido..... como esto va para largo tranquilidad, no se palma ni se gana hasta que se vende.

Peor lo tienen los que se hayan metido en sabadell.... mal futuro veo para las megaoficinas de rubi.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Para hacer caja y comprarlas despues del segundo rebrote mas baratas.



Te compro la premisa original pero...¿cómo lo verías en su caso?

Que me corriga pero creo que entró a 2.3. ¿Tú como jugarías?


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

klon dijo:


> Yo 600 con satan y 50 con aegon.... y no me suicido..... como esto va para largo tranquilidad, no se palma ni se gana hasta que se vende.
> 
> Peor lo tienen los que se hayan metido en sabadell.... mal futuro veo para las megaoficinas de rubi.



Yo en tiempos era muy devoto de Satan y tengo que reconocer que SIEMPRE le gané dinero, pero hoy por hoy no me atrevo.
Antes compraba a corto o medio plazo y también era muy devoto del " sale in May and go away " antes del verano vendía todo y con los beneficios que sacaba me pagaba las vacaciones en Ibiza.
Ahora voy a 10/12 años y voy a ir haciendo entradas escalonadas en empresas que me quiero quedar y de momento la banca no la veo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo en tiempos era muy devoto de Satan y tengo que reconocer que SIEMPRE le gané dinero, pero hoy por hoy no me atrevo.
> Antes compraba a corto o medio plazo y también era muy devoto del " sale in May and go away " antes del verano vendía todo y con lo que sacaba me pagaba las vacaciones en Ibiza.
> Ahora voy a 10/12 años y voy a ir haciendo entradas escalonadas de empresas que me quiero quedar y de momento la banca no la veo



Tú has pasado del "sale in May and go away" al "chupa chupa que yo te aviso".


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te compro la premisa original pero...¿cómo lo verías en su caso?
> 
> Que me corriga pero creo que entró a 2.3. ¿Tú como jugarías?



A 2,30 si y no voy a jugar de ninguna manera, ahí se quedan. El estar comprando y vendiendo es lo que hacía hace 4/5 años y acaba histérico, todo el puto día vigilando la bolsa, metiendo órdenes, haciendo cálculos.... paso, eso ya no me interesa y no es mi plan de inversión


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tú has pasado del "sale in May and go away" al "chupa chupa que yo te aviso".



Nunca he avisado, como mucho silbaba " la viiida te da sorpresasss, soooorpresas te da la vidaaaaaa"


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A 2,30 si y no voy a jugar de ninguna manera, ahí se quedan. El estar comprando y vendiendo es lo que hacía hace 4/5 años y acaba histérico, todo el puto día vigilando la bolsa, metiendo órdenes, haciendo cálculos.... paso, eso ya no me interesa y no es mi plan de inversión



Ok, mejor así. Yo iba a meter 5000 pavos y me he quedado con los primeros 500 a 2.26.

Por cierto, tu chupa chupa que el Ibex35 te avisa.


----------



## Coronavirus (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Merlin no lo sé, pero IAG si no necesitas el dinero quédate con nosotros.
> 
> Eso si, cuando suba subirá para quedarse con ella, imagino.
> 
> ...



Joder, dejad a @FeministoDeIzquierdas y a mi, dejarnos arruinarnos tranquilos coño


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Joder, dejad a @FeministoDeIzquierdas y a mi, dejarnos arruinarnos tranquilos coño



Cabrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon.

No hombre, por eso hay que diversificar. Si la cagas, pues lo enculado por lo lefado, o lo comido por lo servido.


----------



## Coronavirus (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cabrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon.
> 
> No hombre, por eso hay que diversificar. Si la cagas, pues lo enculado por lo lefado, o lo comido por lo servido.



Nah, el año que viene estará mejor y al menos sacaremos para dos cubatas. Como dijo, no necesitamos la pasta a corto


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No necesito ningún dinero del que invierto, si no no lo invertiría, tranquilo por eso. En otros temas he tenido pérdidas latentes de un 20% con cientos de miles de leuros de por medio, esto es a piece of cake.....



Merlin es Una gran empresa, pero me.cago en la puta, entrar al inicio del ciclo bajista en una inmobiliaria. Es que joder ahí da igual que sea buena, mala o mediopensionista. Si me dices que has apretado el gatillo con REE o Enagas o Grifols, ok, lo entiendo. Pero Merlín? Ostia que no le queda mierda por tragar. Yo la espero entre 5 y 6


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Nah, el año que viene estará mejor y al menos sacaremos para dos cubatas. Como dijo, no necesitamos la pasta a corto



Yo tengo una cosa clarísima: Éste es uno de los grandes momentos para meterse en bolsa.

Hay que tratar de evitar empresas que pudieran quebrar, y tratar de entrar en empresas que al menos hayan perdido un 70% o así, pero que puedan sobrevivir. Y tener paciencia, mucha paciencia.

Mi plan es meter lo que pueda poco a poco, entre 2 y 5 empresas por mes, pero también según vayan llegando al precio que me gusta.

Por ejemplo, tengo a Fraport para octubre-diciembre, o cuando empiece a tocar los 30 euros.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Merlin es Una gran empresa, pero me.cago en la puta, entrar al inicio del ciclo bajista en una inmobiliaria. Es que joder ahí da igual que sea buena, mala o mediopensionista. Si me dices que has apretado el gatillo con REE o Enagas o Grifols, ok, lo entiendo. Pero Merlín? Ostia que no le queda mierda por tragar. Yo la espero entre 5 y 6



Reconozco que la cagué, así es....en esta no tengo intención de pillar más. En IAG sí, me gusta la empresa, lo siento y mi intención es esperar el Q2 y a lo mejor le meto otro paquetito


----------



## Coronavirus (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo una cosa clarísima: Éste es uno de los grandes momentos para meterse en bolsa.
> 
> Hay que tratar de evitar empresas que pudieran quebrar, y tratar de entrar en empresas que al menos hayan perdido un 70% o así, pero que puedan sobrevivir. Y tener paciencia, mucha paciencia.
> 
> ...



Paciencia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Paciencia.



Por "este" hablo de entre este año y el que viene al menos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Reconozco que la cagué, así es....en esta no tengo intención de pillar más. En IAG sí, me gusta la empresa, lo siento y mi intención es esperar el Q2 y a lo mejor le meto otro paquetito



Bueno tampoco te fustigues. Merlin esta obligada a dar dividendos, ¿no? Pues eso que te llevas. Piensa que has comprado un piso Paco de Mierda pero lo tienes alquilado.


----------



## finkbrau (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Reconozco que la cagué, así es....en esta no tengo intención de pillar más. En IAG sí, me gusta la empresa, lo siento y mi intención es esperar el Q2 y a lo mejor le meto otro paquetito



Como compres más iag al final pillas!! Mira lo que dice @FeministoDeIzmierdas   

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Merlin es Una gran empresa, pero me.cago en la puta, entrar al inicio del ciclo bajista en una inmobiliaria. Es que joder ahí da igual que sea buena, mala o mediopensionista. Si me dices que has apretado el gatillo con REE o Enagas o Grifols, ok, lo entiendo. Pero Merlín? Ostia que no le queda mierda por tragar. Yo la espero entre 5 y 6



Cuanto debe estar perdiendo el amigo Manuel Lao de los 170 millones que metió ? 

Manuel Lao, exdueño de Cirsa, compra el 5% de Merlin Properties







Existe en España un inversor mas Paco que Manuel Lao?


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Cuanto debe estar perdiendo el amigo Manuel Lao de los 170 millones que metió ?
> 
> Manuel Lao, exdueño de Cirsa, compra el 5% de Merlin Properties
> 
> ...



Si la noticia es del día siguiente a la operación, nada.

Clavo el suelo de la primera caída. Increíble. 6,70.

Aun que prefiero Cirsa...es buen negocio hasta en época de crisis.


----------



## halconx (14 May 2020)

Cuanta gacelilla suelta hay por aquí. No teneis ni puta idea de lo que les espera al 80% de las empresas del Paquibex


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Cuanta gacelilla suelta hay por aquí. No teneis ni puta idea de lo que les espera al 80% de las empresas del Paquibex



Iluminanos, oh Oraculo de Delfos !!!


----------



## halconx (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Iluminanos, oh Oraculo de Delfos !!!



Te voy a poner un gráfico del Indice General de la Bolsa de Madrid, es un gráfico mensual que abarca el periodo 1966-2020. No te pongo el del Ibex porque empezó a cotizar en el año 91 y no cuenta toda la historia. Este gráfico lleva años dando vueltas por el foro y se va cumpliendo paso a paso.
Puedes juzgarlo tu mismo, ppero ya te digo que lo más que podeis esperardel Ibex es un rebote si hay suerte y la bolsa americana se va otra vez a máximos históricos, lo cual es bastante probable.

Cuando pierda la zona de soporte de los mínimos de marzo vais a alucinar. Así que lo de comprar a largo plazo id olvidandoos del tema porque no siempre sale bien. En el IBex hay un puñado de valores que pueden salvarse de la quema, aunque también sufriran. Me refieroa ACS, FErrovial, Inditex, Grifols, Iberdrola, REE, Enagas y poco más.
Ahí va el gráfico:


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Te voy a poner un gráfico del Indice General de la Bolsa de Madrid, es un gráfico mensual que abarca el periodo 1966-2020. No te pongo el del Ibex porque empezó a cotizar en el año 91 y no cuenta toda la historia. Este gráfico lleva años dando vueltas por el foro y se va cumpliendo paso a paso.
> Puedes juzgarlo tu mismo, ppero ya te digo que lo más que podeis esperardel Ibex es un rebote si hay suerte y la bolsa americana se va otra vez a máximos históricos, lo cual es bastante probable.
> 
> Cuando pierda la zona de soporte de los mínimos de marzo vais a alucinar. Así que lo de comprar a largo plazo id olvidandoos del tema porque no siempre sale bien. En el IBex hay un puñado de valores que pueden salvarse de la quema, aunque también sufriran. Me refieroa ACS, FErrovial, Inditex, Grifols, Iberdrola, REE, Enagas y poco más.
> ...



Te agradezco la respuesta, pero es que no sé que tengo que ver ahí..... todas estas historias del Hombro Cabeza Hombro, las medias móviles y los Fibonaccis me inspiran la misma confianza que un tarotista....

No dudo de que sean muy útiles para tradear, pero para mi tipo de inversión, buenas empresa con buenos fundamentales compradas en un momento de crisis histórica es la apuesta.

Ahora bien, si me dices que para 2030/2033, que es mi horizonte de inversión, ya no existirá Inditex, ni Iberdrola, ni IAG, ni Grifols, ni Viscofán o REE, pues entonces no se que contestar, pero si llegásemos a esa situación ya poco importará lo que pueda haber perdido en bolsa...


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Te agradezco la respuesta, pero es que no sé que tengo que ver ahí..... todas estas historias del Hombro Cabeza Hombro, las medias móviles y los Fibonaccis me inspiran la misma confianza que un tarotista....
> 
> No dudo de que sean muy útiles para tradear, pero para mi tipo de inversión, buenas empresa con buenos fundamentales compradas en un momento de crisis histórica es la apuesta.
> 
> Ahora bien, si me dices que para *2030/2033*, que es mi horizonte de inversión, ya no existirá Inditex, ni Iberdrola, ni IAG, ni Grifols, ni Viscofán o REE, pues entonces no se que contestar, pero si llegásemos a esa situación ya poco importará lo que pueda haber perdido en bolsa...



2030/2033 Madre mía.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> 2030/2033 Madre mía.



Dime hijo mío...


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Te agradezco la respuesta, pero es que no sé que tengo que ver ahí..... todas estas historias del Hombro Cabeza Hombro, las medias móviles y los Fibonaccis me inspiran la misma confianza que un tarotista....
> 
> No dudo de que sean muy útiles para tradear, pero para mi tipo de inversión, buenas empresa con buenos fundamentales compradas en un momento de crisis histórica es la apuesta.
> 
> Ahora bien, si me dices que para 2030/2033, que es mi horizonte de inversión, ya no existirá Inditex, ni Iberdrola, ni IAG, ni Grifols, ni Viscofán o REE, pues entonces no se que contestar, pero si llegásemos a esa situación ya poco importará lo que pueda haber perdido en bolsa...



Lo de "el largo plazo" no vale como cajón de sastre para todo. Hay que invertir en empresas buenas en el momento adecuado. Tú eres consciente de que 15 años en el mercado (tu largo) es quince años de riesgo de que tus empresas quiebren o las masacres con una ampliación GM style?

Cuanto dinero ha ganado la gente "a largo" en el sabadel en Los últimos diez años?

Dejemos ya el cuento. A muchos os ha podido el culo inquieto porque estáis en casa con esto y no tenéis nada mejor que hacer que mirar bolsa y soñar con haceros millonarios dando un pelotazo con las IAG de turno. Y como toda compra impulsiva la falta de información por un lado y la falta de estrategia por otro hace que la gente en general pierda dinero y el que gana muchas veces sea de pura chiripa.

A mí también me tocó mi época en 2012 d querer hacerme rico con deoleos, sacires, coloniales y demás. Por suerte salía de la universidad y no tenía un puto duro, y aunque estuve muy cerca de meter, no lo hice. Y menos mal porque hubiese perdido casi todo. Por suerte para mí aprendí de bolsa sin perder el dinero para llegar a ese punto, pero se que eso es una excepción y reconozco que tuve SUERTE en no perder debido a mí limitada capacidad financiera en aquel momento.

España se va a poner en 30% de paro, con el país intervenido y con la.izquierda doblando la apuesta pidiendo más izquierda, nacionalizaciones, mayores impuestos, perseguir a las empresas, huida de capitales, posible corralito si dicha salida de capitales se agrava.

Y yo te pregunto, cuánto vale Merlín en esa situación, cuánto vale IAG?


----------



## finkbrau (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo de "el largo plazo" no vale como cajón de sastre para todo. Hay que invertir en empresas buenas en el momento adecuado. Tú eres consciente de que 15 años en el mercado (tu largo) es quince años de riesgo de que tus empresas quiebren o las masacres con una ampliación GM style?
> 
> Cuanto dinero ha ganado la gente "a largo" en el sabadel en Los últimos diez años?
> 
> ...



Entonces habrá que esperar al oso guanoso de verdad. De poco vale ahora poner puntos de entrada un 20% menos que los actuales si va a petar mucho más no? 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Dime hijo mío...



Nada, nada...dentro de trece años hablamos.

XD


----------



## NATE HIGGERS (14 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Te voy a poner un gráfico del Indice General de la Bolsa de Madrid, es un gráfico mensual que abarca el periodo 1966-2020. No te pongo el del Ibex porque empezó a cotizar en el año 91 y no cuenta toda la historia. Este gráfico lleva años dando vueltas por el foro y se va cumpliendo paso a paso.
> Puedes juzgarlo tu mismo, ppero ya te digo que lo más que podeis esperardel Ibex es un rebote si hay suerte y la bolsa americana se va otra vez a máximos históricos, lo cual es bastante probable.
> 
> Cuando pierda la zona de soporte de los mínimos de marzo vais a alucinar. Así que lo de comprar a largo plazo id olvidandoos del tema porque no siempre sale bien. En el IBex hay un puñado de valores que pueden salvarse de la quema, aunque también sufriran. Me refieroa ACS, FErrovial, Inditex, Grifols, Iberdrola, REE, Enagas y poco más.
> ...



No se si es el mejor ejemplo, porque la bolsa española hoy dia no le interesa ni a los españoles, pero una figura realmente buena es el fallo de HCH.
Esa figura que pintas no solo la vemos las gacillas, sino tambien los leones que necesitan contrapartida. Sabiendo eso, si quieren cargar las alforjas de acciones no hay nada como romper el cuello del HCH, forzar a los minoristas a vender e incluso ponerse cortos, y a partir de ahi comprar como si no hubiera un mañana. Al mismo tiempo, y ya desplumado, el inversor paco se tira de los pelos y piensa que la bolsa no es para el.

Cuanto mas obvio sea el hch mas probable es que te lo hagan.


----------



## ProfePaco (14 May 2020)

NATE HIGGERS dijo:


> No se si es el mejor ejemplo, porque la bolsa española hoy dia no le interesa ni a los españoles, pero una figura realmente buena es el fallo de HCH.
> Esa figura que pintas no solo la vemos las gacillas, sino tambien los leones que necesitan contrapartida. Sabiendo eso, si quieren cargar las alforjas de acciones no hay nada como romper el cuello del HCH, forzar a los minoristas a vender e incluso ponerse cortos, y a partir de ahi comprar como si no hubiera un mañana. Al mismo tiempo, y ya desplumado, el inversor paco se tira de los pelos y piensa que la bolsa no es para el.
> 
> Cuanto mas obvio sea el hch mas probable es que te lo hagan.




El análisis técnico es la mayor gilipollez de la historia.

1) La gente cree que tirando líneas en un gráfico se hace millonario.

2) La gente que se ha hecho millonaria ha sido comprando buenas compañías y pillando ciclos alcistas en la economía.

3) El AT, como dice el mensaje anterior, se utiliza para desplumar a las gacelas que salen corriendo cuando dice vender.

4) A pesar de todo, es verdad que hay canales alcistas y bajistas, y ciertas resistencias y soportes....pero para eso no hace falta estudiar AT, miras el gráfico unos minutos y ya ves si la acción está en fase alcista o bajista. Todo lo demás es perder el tiempo...Y EL DINERO.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo de "el largo plazo" no vale como cajón de sastre para todo. Hay que invertir en empresas buenas en el momento adecuado. Tú eres consciente de que 15 años en el mercado (tu largo) es quince años de riesgo de que tus empresas quiebren o las masacres con una ampliación GM style?
> 
> Cuanto dinero ha ganado la gente "a largo" en el sabadel en Los últimos diez años?
> 
> ...



Todo esto està resultando un dejà vu curioso..... te cuento...

Yo empecé a preparar mi jubilación hace muchos años,antes de cumplir los 40... En aquel momento, mi actividad profesional me estaba funcionando muy bien y acumulaba bastante liquidez, así que decidí invertir, como no, en ladrillo.... 

Compré en el espacio que va desde 2006 hasta 2010 tres inmuebles ( 2 al contado y el tercero con hipoteca sobre el 40'%) que he tenido alquilados ininterrumpidamente desde entonces.

Pero que sucedió? pues que sobre el 2010 aterricé en burbuja...... no hace falta que te cuente lo que pasó en este foro cuando dije que había invertido la mayor parte de mi patrimonio en ladrillo...  ... Tu al menos eres educado, pero en ese momento, los tapayoguristas me pusieron de gilipollas para arriba.
Los pisos los iban a regalar, iba a perder todo mi patrimonio y acabaría con los pisos okupados y en ruina.

Fue tal el agobio que me entró, que a punto estuve de poner a la venta alguno de los inmuebles para que mi ruina no fuera total...... Afortunadamente no lo hice.

A día de hoy, entre 14 y 10 años después según el inmueble, todos se han revalorizado bastante por encima del precio de adquisición , pero es que además, la media ponderada del rendimiento durante estos años ha sido de +/- 40k al año, netos antes de impuestos......
Teniendo en cuenta que es al margen de mi actividad profesional, me parece un buen rendimiento .

Ahora dicen que los pisos los van a volver a regalar ( )....pues si los regalan igual me pillo otro, pero a mi me seguirán rentando via alquiler durante muchos años, porque la gente quiere vivir en las ciudades y en algun sitio lo tienen que hacer.

Con la bolsa es lo mismo. Yo voy a dedicar este año a hacer una (pequeña) cartera de valores que me complemente y diversifique mis inversiones, que son a día de hoy básicamente en dos sectores.
Eso no quiere decir que compre y me olvide. Voy a revisar mi cartera un par de veces al mes y es ovbio que mi cartera de hoy no será la misma que dentro de 5 años, pero creo que es el momento de comprar y lo voy a hacer.

No pienso dejar que la gente, aun bien intencionada como tu, me haga entrar en pánico y me desvíe de mi plan.

El tiempo dará y quitará razones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Todo esto està resultando un dejà vu curioso..... te cuento...
> 
> Yo empecé a preparar mi jubilación hace muchos años,antes de cumplir los 40... En aquel momento, mi actividad profesional me estaba funcionando muy bien y acumulaba bastante liquidez, así que decidí invertir, como no, en ladrillo....
> 
> ...




Precisamente vienes a este foro de burbuja a buscar ideas de inversión en bolsa, y a tratar de autoconvencerte de tus pobres razonamientos en tus inversiones. Cuanto antes uno acepte las situaciones en las que está, antes será capaz de resolverlas de una forma favorable.

Quieres invertir en aviones. Invierte antes en las compañías de leasing que en las aerolíneas, y así tendrás una capa más de protección. Da gracias a Dios que IAG es más o menos una aerolínea buena, porque si estuvieses en Francia hubieses entrado a Air france de cabezaaaaaa.

Eres un mono con dos pistolas. Cuanto antes lo asumas y antes hagas por cambiarlo (y ojo no hablo de vender tus posiciones, hablo de aprender a analizar empresas y entender lo que haces y porque) te irá mejor en bolsa y no necesitarás tirar de el "esto es para largo" como único argumento para defender tu tesis de inversión


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Precisamente vienes a este foro de burbuja a buscar ideas de inversión en bolsa, y a tratar de autoconvencerte de tus pobres razonamientos en tus inversiones. Cuanto antes uno acepte las situaciones en las que está, antes será capaz de resolverlas de una forma favorable.
> 
> Quieres invertir en aviones. Invierte antes en las compañías de leasing que en las aerolíneas, y así tendrás una capa más de protección. Da gracias a Dios que IAG es más o menos una aerolínea buena, porque si estuvieses en Francia hubieses entrado a Air france de cabezaaaaaa.
> 
> Eres un mono con dos pistolas. Cuanto antes lo asumas y antes hagas por cambiarlo (y ojo no hablo de vender tus posiciones, hablo de aprender a analizar empresas y entender lo que haces y porque) te irá mejor en bolsa y no necesitarás tirar de el "esto es para largo" como único argumento para defender tu tesis de inversión



Si crees que he entrado en un duopolio como IAG y no en Norweggian, Air France o Luftansa porque me ha salido así haciendolo al pito pito colorito, pues no hay duda de que transmito la imagen de ser más tontito de lo que yo creía, pero no puedo hacer nada contra eso.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Si crees que he entrado en un duopolio como IAG y no en Norweggian, Air France o Luftansa porque me ha salido así haciendolo al pito pito colorito, pues no hay duda de que transmito la imagen de ser más tontito de lo que yo creía, pero no puedo hacer nada contra eso.



mañana -8% y promedias.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> mañana -8% y promedias.



Ya he dicho que ni planteo volver a entrar hasta el Q2....

Os veo muy seguros y muy tajantes, pero lo único seguro es que nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, vosotros tampoco.

Mañana sale una vacuna, en julio abren los espacios aereos y en 2 años IAG está a 5€...... o BA manda a tomar por culo a Iberia y se queda a 0 para siempre jamás .

Nadie tiene una bola de cristal, vosotros tampoco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo de "el largo plazo" no vale como cajón de sastre para todo. Hay que invertir en empresas buenas en el momento adecuado. Tú eres consciente de que 15 años en el mercado (tu largo) es quince años de riesgo de que tus empresas quiebren o las masacres con una ampliación GM style?
> 
> Cuanto dinero ha ganado la gente "a largo" en el sabadel en Los últimos diez años?
> 
> ...



Tu visión general de España es muy acertada. Comparto tanto tus comentarios que solo me verás recomendar una empresa Española cuando me pregunten explícitamente.

Mi cartera, a día de hoy, como "empresa española" (nótese las comillas) solo tiene IAG.

Pero IAG tiene una diferencia con respecto a otras empresas Españolas...y es que NO ES ESPAÑOLA. Qatar Airways tiene un 25%, y luego estan entidades tipo Vanguard y otros que tienen entre un 3% y algo mas de un 0%, y luego (algo mas del 50%) esta en posesión del resto. 

Con números en la mano:

IAG tiene un PE de -103x, cuando debería estar en +5x pero tiene un PB de 0.6x, que para la industria no esta mal. Su RoE esta al carajo porque así estan todas., y su mayor problema, ahora mismo, es hacer frente a 12 billones con 11 billones en activos.

Dicho ésto, en "long term" dispone de 24 billones en activos para hacer frente a 16 billones de gastos. De hecho, si miras su balance sheet verás que tiene el doble de equity que de debt. Osea, si es capaz de salir de éste bache todo debería ir bien.

Si IAG fuera Española iba a invertir el tete. Pero no lo es. No sé si es mejor saber que estas en manos de los Qataríes, pero desde luego no en manos de los Españoles.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Si crees que he entrado en un duopolio como IAG y no en Norweggian, Air France o Luftansa porque me ha salido así haciendolo al pito pito colorito, pues no hay duda de que transmito la imagen de ser más tontito de lo que yo creía, pero no puedo hacer nada contra eso.



Qué duopolio tiene IAG?


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Qué duopolio tiene IAG?



A nivel estado español y UK sigue actuando como un duopolio con los respectivos gobiernos en muchas areas


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A nivel estado español y UK sigue actuando como un duopolio con los respectivos gobiernos en muchas areas



Hmmm no. Un duopolio es otra cosa. IAG no tiene ningún tipo de duopolio con nada. Es más, uno de los grandes problemas de inversión de las aerolíneas es que las barreras de entrada no son excesivamente grandes, por eso hay tantas aerolíneas, y por eso aunque unas cuantas quiebren en tres o cinco años apareceran muchas nuevas. Si me hablaras de la fábricacion de aviones, ahí sí que cuentas las empresas con dos manos, entre fabricantes finales (Airbus, Boeing, Embraer) y principales suministradores de piezas (Rolls, safran GE, MTU, spirit y algún otro más). Y si me hablas de las de leasing, te vas a seis o siete empresas relevantes (GE otra vez, avolon, las cuatro que cotizan y poco más).

Precisamente por eso, es más interesante invertir en las fabricantes y de leasing que en las aerolíneas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hmmm no. Un duopolio es otra cosa. IAG no tiene ningún tipo de duopolio con nada. Es más, uno de los grandes problemas de inversión de las aerolíneas es que las barreras de entrada no son excesivamente grandes, por eso hay tantas aerolíneas, y por eso aunque unas cuantas quiebren en tres o cinco años apareceran muchas nuevas. Si me hablaras de la fábricacion de aviones, ahí sí que cuentas las empresas con dos manos, entre fabricantes finales (Airbus, Boeing, Embraer) y principales suministradores de piezas (Rolls, safran GE, MTU, spirit y algún otro más). Y si me hablas de las de leasing, te vas a seis o siete empresas relevantes (GE otra vez, avolon, las cuatro que cotizan y poco más).
> 
> Precisamente por eso, es más interesante invertir en las fabricantes y de leasing que en las aerolíneas.



Puede ser, pero no voy a deshacer la posición, no antes de 2/3 años si veo que no prospera, pero estoy seguro de que le sacaré rendimiento si o si, aunque por ahora la pueda ver muy abajo.
Me habré equivocadoi en el momento de la entrada, pero no en el valor elegido, de eso estoy convencido a día de hoy


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

Yo ya dije y repito que no me parece un mal valor. Sería opción de entrada para mí a 1.1 libras (cotiza en libras también) pero prefiero la opción del leasing por encima de las aerolíneas, y las que más me gustan, Ryanair y especialmente Wizzair, no han corregido una puta mierda (yo las pillaría con un descuento de al menos el 70% desde máximos)


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo no descarto ampliar la posición si llega a esos precios, pero no por el momento .
> A ver si me abren ya de una vez la puta cuenta de DeGiro y puedo dejar de lado un poco el Ibex y entretenerme en mercado USA



Contestándote a ti mismo? Estás peor de lo que pensaba....


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

Te acabamos de pillar con el carrito de los helados


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Contestándote a ti mismo? Estás peor de lo que pensaba....



me equivoqué al citar, cojones


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Te acabamos de pillar con el carrito de los helados



... ya va a ser eso, Don Perfecto....


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

Nah, esas cosas pasan hasta en las mejores familias, no pasa nada


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo ya dije y repito que no me parece un mal valor. Sería opción de entrada para mí a 1.1 libras (cotiza en libras también) pero prefiero la opción del leasing por encima de las aerolíneas, y las que más me gustan, Ryanair y especialmente Wizzair, no han corregido una puta mierda (yo las pillaría con un descuento de al menos el 70% desde máximos)



Anteriormente comentabas que el sector aeronáutico te parecía interesante. Entrarías en las 3 vertientes del mismo (fabricación, aeropuertos y aerolíneas)?. En el hilo de tu lista de la compra (7 de Abril) nombras a AENA y Airbus. Tienes algún precio de referencia?. Eres más cauto ahora que el 7 de Abril?.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Anteriormente comentabas que el sector aeronáutico te parecía interesante. Entrarías en las 3 vertientes del mismo (fabricación, aeropuertos y aerolíneas)?. En el hilo de tu lista de la compra (7 de Abril) nombras a AENA y Airbus. Tienes algún precio de referencia?. Eres más cauto ahora que el 7 de Abril?.



Ahora mismo mi lista de fabricantes es Safran, Spirit, Airbus y MTU por ese orden. Las tres primeras acercándose a puntos muy interesantes, y MTU más lejos, pero en Q2 que probablemente se vaya a perdidas (tuvo unos resultados razonables en Q1) es probable que corrija al menos hasta el 70/80% de objetivo.

AENA es de lo que menos me convence, no por la empresa en sí, sino porque voy a llevar bastante del sector y tengo la sensación de que no es capaz de bajar lo que me gustaría. Si no se pone por debajo de 90 no me lo planteo.

Y luego no puse en esa lista pero estoy con la idea de entrar en compañías de leasing aéreo (fly leasing, aer CAP y air lease) en vez de aerolineas, porque para mí tienen un nivel más de protección contra un mercado de menos aviones, que son las propias aerolíneas.


----------



## PatrickBateman (14 May 2020)

2,55 promediada , nos vemos en 7-8 años sigo tan tranquilo en mi inversión en IAG y mantengo todo lo que he dicho durante muchísimo tiempo sobre ella


----------



## Veloc (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ahora mismo mi lista de fabricantes es Safran, Spirit, Airbus y MTU por ese orden. Las tres primeras acercándose a puntos muy interesantes, y MTU más lejos, pero en Q2 que probablemente se vaya a perdidas (tuvo unos resultados razonables en Q1) es probable que corrija al menos hasta el 70/80% de objetivo.
> 
> AENA es de lo que menos me convence, no por la empresa en sí, sino porque voy a llevar bastante del sector y tengo la sensación de que no es capaz de bajar lo que me gustaría. Si no se pone por debajo de 90 no me lo planteo.
> 
> Y luego no puse en esa lista pero estoy con la idea de entrar en compañías de leasing aéreo (fly leasing, aer CAP y air lease) en vez de aerolineas, porque para mí tienen un nivel más de protección contra un mercado de menos aviones, que son las propias aerolíneas.



Veo que tienes a Safrán como tu principal preferencia en lo que se refiere a fabricantes de componentes de aviones, aeroespacial...

Pq te gusta tanto? Buenos fundamentales, roe = 13 %, deuda/equity = 59 %, crecimiento sostenido de FCF.?

Sector oligopolístico quizás?

Veo que ha corregido una burrada, ¿sobre qué precios la ves atractiva?


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

Chompiras dijo:


> Veo que tienes a Safrán como tu principal preferencia en lo que se refiere a fabricantes de componentes de aviones, aeroespacial...
> 
> Pq te gusta tanto? Buenos fundamentales, roe = 13 %, deuda/equity = 59 %, crecimiento sostenido de FCF.?
> 
> ...



Safran es CALIDAD a lo bestia. Es un bicharraco gigante que trabaja con Airbus, con Boeing y que va a hacer poco más que medio avión de los chinos (el COMAC 919). Imaginate a 10 años cuando los chinos estén sacando su avión como churros, la.palanca de negocio e ingresos para safran. 

Safran tiene probablemente los.mwjores márgenes del sector, anda con muy muy poca deuda, lo cual en estos tiempos es lo mejor que puede tener una empresa en ese sector, porque se vienen trimestres de.quemar caja, y claro no es lo mismo entrar con la deuda de Boeing que con la de safran en esas circunstancias.

Y luego no descartaría en el sector que hubiera adquisiciones, y puedo ver a safran comprando Rolls Royce por ejemplo, que está muy muy floja y en la.puta mierda.

Sabes por cuantas veces multiplicó Safran desde.minimos de 2009 hasta máximos de 2020? Por 20 putas veces. 20. Y aquí la peña buscando un X3 en IAG


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 May 2020)

ProfePaco dijo:


> El análisis técnico es la mayor gilipollez de la historia.
> 
> 1) La gente cree que tirando líneas en un gráfico se hace millonario.
> 
> ...



Para mí el análisis técnico es humo SALVO un evento: profecía autocumplida. Y no lo tengo claro.

Pero vamos, creo que nadie se imagina a Buffett y compañía mirando con reglas, cartabones y una lupa sobre un papel la evolución de un índice o una acción.


----------



## uberales (15 May 2020)

¿Puede caer a 1,5€ iag? Es que si es así me espero un poco más.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ahora mismo mi lista de fabricantes es Safran, Spirit, Airbus y MTU por ese orden. Las tres primeras acercándose a puntos muy interesantes, y MTU más lejos, pero en Q2 que probablemente se vaya a perdidas (tuvo unos resultados razonables en Q1) es probable que corrija al menos hasta el 70/80% de objetivo.
> 
> AENA es de lo que menos me convence, no por la empresa en sí, sino porque voy a llevar bastante del sector y tengo la sensación de que no es capaz de bajar lo que me gustaría. Si no se pone por debajo de 90 no me lo planteo.
> 
> Y luego no puse en esa lista pero estoy con la idea de entrar en compañías de leasing aéreo (fly leasing, aer CAP y air lease) en vez de aerolineas, porque para mí tienen un nivel más de protección contra un mercado de menos aviones, que son las propias aerolíneas.



MTU...la tengo en mi lista desde que Franco usaba pañales y la cabrona no se me pone a tiro nunca...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Safran es CALIDAD a lo bestia. Es un bicharraco gigante que trabaja con Airbus, con Boeing y que va a hacer poco más que medio avión de los chinos (el COMAC 919). Imaginate a 10 años cuando los chinos estén sacando su avión como churros, la.palanca de negocio e ingresos para safran.
> 
> Safran tiene probablemente los.mwjores márgenes del sector, anda con muy muy poca deuda, lo cual en estos tiempos es lo mejor que puede tener una empresa en ese sector, porque se vienen trimestres de.quemar caja, y claro no es lo mismo entrar con la deuda de Boeing que con la de safran en esas circunstancias.
> 
> ...



No la tenía en mi lista pero acabo de hacer un miniestudio y convence bastante.

Yo la veo ya bien de valor, aunque supongo que caera un poco por la falta de curro (en estos meses, me refiero)

¿A cuánto quieres entrar en ella? ¿Qué me recomiendas?


----------



## Feti (15 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Puede caer a 1,5€ iag? Es que si es así me espero un poco más.



Sí podría claro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> MTU...la tengo en mi lista desde que Franco usaba pañales y la cabrona no se me pone a tiro nunca...



MTU tiene una exposición muy grande a aviones pequeños (Embraer, Mitsubishi, y el A220), donde es prácticamente el que pone TODOS los motores, luego para la.familia A320 pone muchos, pero ahí no es el único motor que se pone, y tiene una parte de defensa con motores para el eurofighter. Ah y para la aviación privada (dassault y alguna otra) también hace muchos motores.

Cuando pienses en entrar o no piensa en que futuro le ves a los aviones regionales (Embraer y demás).

Aún no ha bajado porque sus resultados en Q1 han sido relativamente buenos, pero en Q2 es casi seguro que se va a perdidas. A esta hay que esperarla un poquito.

De muchas de estas empresas no he hablado aún porque me da miedo que la gente entre con el culo inquieto. Vamos a ver muchas gangas, pero el.mercado está bajista (y loco además, con tantísima volatilidad) y hay que estar tranquilo y trabajar en las distintas ideas de inversión para cuando sea el momento adecuado de entrar. Que no es hoy ni será en una semana. Necesitamos más información para saber por dónde va a ir la economía a corto plazo (1 año/18 meses).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Puede caer a 1,5€ iag? Es que si es así me espero un poco más.



A juzgar por éste hilo, yo te recomendaría lo siguiente:

Ahora mismo mete al menos 10k. En el microsegundo en el que los metas va a caer a 1.5 o menos.

Eso si, no quieras hacer la trampa de meter entonces 20k, porque en el microsegundo en el que los metas la compañía va a la quiebra.

Mientras no compres nada la acción irá subiendo.

Al menos esa es mi experiencia en general


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No la tenía en mi lista pero acabo de hacer un miniestudio y convence bastante.
> 
> Yo la veo ya bien de valor, aunque supongo que caera un poco por la falta de curro (en estos meses, me refiero)
> 
> ¿A cuánto quieres entrar en ella? ¿Qué me recomiendas?



Safran, desde los mínimos de marzo, al menos un 10% por debajo. Safran va a ser un ten bagger de libro, con la gorra vaya. Y en la crisis anterior x20. Pocas de esas verás entre 2009 y 2020 (hablo de empresas grandes, que no me venga aquí la gente con chicharrazos).

Q2 va a ser malisimo para todas las industriales de aviones, a lo que se puede sumar alguna quiebra de aerolínea usaba a 3/6 meses, con lo cual yo estoy en modo esperar, a no ser que haya un momento de pánico a uno o dos meses vista donde se pongan las cosas regaladas durante una o dos semanas. Por eso, escopeta cargada por si acaso, pero calma y a seguir la estrategia de inversión planteada.


----------



## uberales (15 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A juzgar por éste hilo, yo te recomendaría lo siguiente:
> 
> Ahora mismo mete al menos 10k. En el microsegundo en el que los metas va a caer a 1.5 o menos.
> 
> ...



Jejeje, vaya iba con 30k a ver si me cargo toda el ibex así. 

No ahora es por promediar, y mejorar un poco mi posición, tampoco voy con mucho. Se ve que soy nuevo... Estoy cagadete, anda que no he dado el coñazo con lo que he entrado hace dos semanas, parezco un niño con zapatos nuevos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Safran, desde los mínimos de marzo, al menos un 10% por debajo. Safran va a ser un ten bagger de libro, con la gorra vaya. Y en la crisis anterior x20. Pocas de esas verás entre 2009 y 2020 (hablo de empresas grandes, que no me venga aquí la gente con chicharrazos).
> 
> Q2 va a ser malisimo para todas las industriales de aviones, a lo que se puede sumar alguna quiebra de aerolínea usaba a 3/6 meses, con lo cual yo estoy en modo esperar, a no ser que haya un momento de pánico a uno o dos meses vista donde se pongan las cosas regaladas durante una o dos semanas. Por eso, escopeta cargada por si acaso, pero calma y a seguir la estrategia de inversión planteada.



Si te digo mi verdad, aerolíneas usanas no compraba ninguna, ni ahora ni el año que viene. Boeing CUANDO SE PONGA A TIRO porque tienen línea directa con el presidente y mucho que hacer en temas de defensa, pero para de contar.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (15 May 2020)

¿Vaya pedazo de rebote hoy, no?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Jejeje, vaya iba con 30k a ver si me cargo toda el ibex así.
> 
> No ahora es por promediar, y mejorar un poco mi posición, tampoco voy con mucho. Se ve que soy nuevo... Estoy cagadete, anda que no he dado el coñazo con lo que he entrado hace dos semanas, parezco un niño con zapatos nuevos.



Coñazo ninguno.

Si eres nuevo y buscas comprar temas de aerolíneas haz caso primero de @arriba/abajo y luego de los demás. Él es mas de poco riesgo, pero esta mejor informado que el resto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si te digo mi verdad, aerolíneas usanas no compraba ninguna, ni ahora ni el año que viene. Boeing CUANDO SE PONGA A TIRO porque tienen línea directa con el presidente y mucho que hacer en temas de defensa, pero para de contar.



Fijate que el otro día tuve la idea loca en mi cabeza de que a 6/9 meses vista cuando Boeing este hasta el culo de deuda y con la.accion en 100 o menos, va a ir a pedirle ayuda a ....Warren Buffet. Y Boeing va a ser el juguete, el icono con el que el.bueno de Warren salga de esta crisis. Su legado. El hombre que con noventa y pico tacos salvo de la.quiebra a la.mayor empresa industrial exportadora de USA.

Y económicamente para Berkshire,.meterte en cartera un 30% de Boeing, a pongamos, 80/90 dólares por acción, cuando en 10 años estén sacando 737 como churros y sigan con las buenas ventas del 787 etc...yo lo veo una jugada maestra. Un win-win para ambas compañías. Pero claro, al precio adecuado. Y a Boeing le quedan muchas ostias por chupar aún.


----------



## schweiz_cat (15 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Merlin es Una gran empresa, pero me.cago en la puta, entrar al inicio del ciclo bajista en una inmobiliaria. Es que joder ahí da igual que sea buena, mala o mediopensionista. Si me dices que has apretado el gatillo con REE o Enagas o Grifols, ok, lo entiendo. Pero Merlín? Ostia que no le queda mierda por tragar. Yo la espero entre 5 y 6



Pienso igual y por eso me voy a esperar unos meses antes de invertir en algún REIT que le tengo puesto el ojo, cuando estemos más en medio de la crisis y los alquileres no los cobre ni el tato.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 May 2020)

Cuando la acción sube como hoy no vienen los trollazos finmundistas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Cuando la acción sube como hoy no vienen los trollazos finmundistas.



Si quieres baja todos los dias hasta que valga -100 euros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Fijate que el otro día tuve la idea loca en mi cabeza de que a 6/9 meses vista cuando Boeing este hasta el culo de deuda y con la.accion en 100 o menos, va a ir a pedirle ayuda a ....Warren Buffet. Y Boeing va a ser el juguete, el icono con el que el.bueno de Warren salga de esta crisis. Su legado. El hombre que con noventa y pico tacos salvo de la.quiebra a la.mayor empresa industrial exportadora de USA.
> 
> Y económicamente para Berkshire,.meterte en cartera un 30% de Boeing, a pongamos, 80/90 dólares por acción, cuando en 10 años estén sacando 737 como churros y sigan con las buenas ventas del 787 etc...yo lo veo una jugada maestra. Un win-win para ambas compañías. Pero claro, al precio adecuado. Y a Boeing le quedan muchas ostias por chupar aún.



HOY:
- Su cashflow no cubre su deuda
- El PE esta en negativos
- Su PB esta en negativos
- ROA en negativo
- ROCE del año pasado en negativo
- Debe 37 BILLONES de dolores y tiene la misma liquidez que una gorda pidiéndome matrimonio.

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero:
- Tiene el poder mágico de EEUU.

Lo de Warren Buffett no me soprendería. De hecho ahora que lo dices me parecería una jugada maestra, como la que hizo el irlandés ese que se fue de Boeing y salvó a Ford de la quiebra, pero en inyección dineril.

Pues te digo una cosa compi: Cuando entre Buffett será demasiado tarde, así que la única solución la veo entrando nosotros a partir de 90.

Boeing por 90 estaría muy bien de precio aunque luego cayera a 80 o 70.

Mi opinión, claro.


----------



## tremenk (15 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Cuando la acción sube como hoy no vienen los trollazos finmundistas.



jajajjajaja 

Los agoreros observamos desde nuestra posición safe...pero estamos aquí !

Esperaba un comentario tuyo de recompra ayer


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Cuando la acción sube como hoy no vienen los trollazos finmundistas.



Hombre, gracias por venir.

Mi consejo: Aguanta. Yo a pesar de lo que digan los trollacos no creo que entraste mal. 3500 acciones de una vez...ahí te has pasado, pero creo que a la larga podrás sobrevivir.

Vas a llorar un par de años pero luego reirás. Ya lo verás.


----------



## Coronavirus (15 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> jajajjajaja
> 
> Los agoreros observamos desde nuestra posición safe...pero estamos aquí !
> 
> Esperaba un comentario de recompra



No entiendo tanto trollazo si los que nos hemos metido sabemos que hasta agosto 2021 no vemos un duro.

Suponiendo que no sea Venezuela esto para entonces, pero bueno la bolsa será el menor de nuestros problemas


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (15 May 2020)

Yo entré en Lufthansa en marzo a fondo perdido. -60% hoy


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (15 May 2020)

Tiene menos fuerza que un peo. Habrá que esperarla a un pavo.



albertofd dijo:


> Cuando la acción sube como hoy no vienen los trollazos finmundistas.



Sube con fuerza, sí.


----------



## tremenk (15 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> No entiendo tanto trollazo si los que nos hemos metido sabemos que hasta agosto 2021 no vemos un duro.
> 
> Suponiendo que no sea Venezuela esto para entonces, pero bueno la bolsa será el menor de nuestros problemas



No me considero troll...para nada... si no *fundamentalista...*ergo agorero y creo rotundamente en que las bolsas están infladas todavía sobre todo las usanas... sobretodo si analizamos el P/E ratio


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 May 2020)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Yo entré en Lufthansa en marzo a fondo perdido. -60% hoy



Recuerda que no pasa nada porque "vas a largo" (como caiga una buena ampliación te vas a poner en un -80% en un periquete)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Recuerda que no pasa nada porque "vas a largo" (como caiga una buena ampliación te vas a poner en un -80% en un periquete)



Un pajarito de Lutfhansa Systems (el brazo de IT de Lufthansa, que se encuentra cerca del aeropuerto de Frankfurt) me ha dicho que lo peor mas o menos ha pasado. Me ha enseñado unos dibujitos y unas cositas.

Yo tengo 4.5k que eran para IAG que igual mas tarde se los lleva ésta. Ahora mismo no, pero quizás prontito.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Un pajarito de Lutfhansa Systems (el brazo de IT de Lufthansa, que se encuentra cerca del aeropuerto de Frankfurt) me ha dicho que lo peor mas o menos ha pasado. Me ha enseñado unos dibujitos y unas cositas.
> 
> Yo tengo 4.5k que eran para IAG que igual mas tarde se los lleva ésta. Ahora mismo no, pero quizás prontito.



Veo casi imposible que Lufthansa salga sin ampliación de capital suscrita por el gobierno alemán en un plazo de 3/6 meses, pero el tiempo dirá.


----------



## schweiz_cat (15 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Cuando la acción sube como hoy no vienen los trollazos finmundistas.



Joder ya es mala suerte, ha sido darle ENVIAR a tu mensaje a las 11:21 y después...




De 1.98 a 1.89 en una hora


----------



## halconx (15 May 2020)

Ji,Ji, Ji, gacelillas
Veo posible que tengais una oportunidad de salir sin pérdidas antes de que continue la caida.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (15 May 2020)

Empresa que se dedica a volar aviones y nos quedan MESES sin que vuelen.

¿Qué podría salir mal? ALL IN.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (15 May 2020)

No entiendo mucho pero, si compraste a 2.15 y ahora está a 1.89, de momento, y digo de momento, el negocio no lo acabo de ver.
Siempre he entendido que esto se trata de comprar barato y vender más caro ¿No?


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (15 May 2020)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> No entiendo mucho pero, si compraste a 2.15 y ahora está a 1.89, de momento, y digo de momento, el negocio no lo acabo de ver.
> Siempre he entendido que esto se trata de comprar barato y vender más caro ¿No?



Barato y caro, son conceptos que en bolsa cambian con cada día de cotización.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

Enrique Burbuja dijo:


> No entiendo mucho pero, si compraste a 2.15 y ahora está a 1.89, de momento, y digo de momento, el negocio no lo acabo de ver.
> Siempre he entendido que esto se trata de comprar barato y vender más caro ¿No?



Efectívamente. Lo que pasa que aqui el chaval se ha equivocado.

Tú cuando veas algo barato cómpralo, y avísanos


----------



## ValPPCC (15 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> MTU tiene una exposición muy grande a aviones pequeños (Embraer, Mitsubishi, y el A220), donde es prácticamente el que pone TODOS los motores, luego para la.familia A320 pone muchos, pero ahí no es el único motor que se pone, y tiene una parte de defensa con motores para el eurofighter. Ah y para la aviación privada (dassault y alguna otra) también hace muchos motores.
> 
> Cuando pienses en entrar o no piensa en que futuro le ves a los aviones regionales (Embraer y demás).
> 
> ...



+1
Creo que se está pecando de impaciencia, ojo que yo también peque al principio pero ahora hay que quedarse quieto.
Hay mucha incertidumbre.
A nosotros ya nos están preparando para la segunda oleada para este otoño-invierno y se espera que sea peor.
Siempre he pensado que el mercado tiene un componente psicológico importante y creo que no se está valorando la probabilidad que suceda una segunda o tercera oleada lo suficientemente en serio.
Una pregunta muy sencilla a todos, cómo estáis de ánimo y a nivel psicológico?
Llevamos desde el 16/3/2020 con el chip cambiado, estrés,ansiedad, miedo, depresión emocional y económica ,ataques de pánico etc pero sólo han sido 2 meses.
La pregunta que os haría es como pensáis que os sentirías si tenéis que soportar lo mismo que estos 2 meses pero de noviembre-abril??
Se volverá a trabajar si hay nuevas oleadas o se volverá al confinamiento?
El abrir la economía no implica que la gente compre porque actualmente el miedo está instalado en la gente.
Mi consejo es que disfrutéis de estos meses de calor y de “cierta normalidad” y que desconectéis lo que podáis,ya habrá tiempo de atacar cuando el pánico vuelva en invierno.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

schweiz_cat dijo:


> Joder ya es mala suerte, ha sido darle ENVIAR a tu mensaje a las 11:21 y después...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 320465
> 
> ...



ha sido meterte tu y...
La gestora de Deutsche Bank vende el 1,8% de IAG, en plena recaída


----------



## Max Aub (15 May 2020)

El tal feministodeizquierdas demostrando una vez mas una vision de mercado que ni el lobo de gualestri jajajaja. Es el mismo gilipollas que patrickbateman / gordon gekko.


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 May 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> El tal feministodeizquierdas demostrando una vez mas una vision de mercado que ni el lobo de gualestri jajajaja. Es el mismo gilipollas que patrickbateman / gordon gekko.



no son el mismo usuario


----------



## schweiz_cat (15 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Merlin es Una gran empresa, pero me.cago en la puta, entrar al inicio del ciclo bajista en una inmobiliaria. Es que joder ahí da igual que sea buena, mala o mediopensionista. Si me dices que has apretado el gatillo con REE o Enagas o Grifols, ok, lo entiendo. Pero Merlín? Ostia que no le queda mierda por tragar. Yo la espero entre 5 y 6



Por notícias como esta espero invertir en REITs un poco más adelante:

Most NYC Restaurants Could Not Pay Full Rent in May, Survey Finds

More than 87% of New York City restaurants were unable to pay rent, or pay rent in full, in May because of the economic impact of the coronavirus, according to a new survey.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cabrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon.
> 
> No hombre, por eso hay que diversificar. Si la cagas, pues lo enculado por lo lefado, o lo comido por lo servido.



diversificar con 450€ por cada empresa  ay que me lol


HARLEY66 dijo:


> no son el mismo usuario



pero comparten retraso


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (15 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> diversificar con 450€ por cada empresa  ay que me lol
> 
> pero comparten retraso



Debe tener 24 años el chaval. No te rías, cabrón, que me da la risa a mi.


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> diversificar con 450€ por cada empresa  ay que me lol
> 
> pero comparten retraso



para retraso el tuyo, pizzero


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> para retraso el tuyo, pizzero



sure catalufo de mierda

te pongo las ganancias que llevo desde el timovirus y caes patras viejo

claro que no voy metiendo 450€ precisamente


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> sure catalufo de mierda
> 
> te pongo las ganancias que llevo desde el timovirus y caes patras viejo
> 
> claro que no voy metiendo 450€ precisamente



De momento ponme una 4 quesos


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 May 2020)

de momento pongo a tu hija a 4 patas, y antes de eso me voy a comer un risotto de setas


----------



## element (15 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Debe tener 24 años el chaval. No te rías, cabrón, que me da la risa a mi.






Covid Bryant dijo:


> diversificar con 450€ por cada empresa  ay que me lol
> 
> pero comparten retraso






Leyendoos se me ha venido esta imagen a la cabeza...


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (15 May 2020)

element dijo:


> Leyendoos se me ha venido esta imagen a la cabeza...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 320662



Mis personajes favoritos.

Excepto el de la barba blanca, los demás, eran muñecos sin identidad de los que no se acuerda ni su puta madre.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 May 2020)

*Ryanair despide a más de 250 trabajadores de varios países, incluido España*

La aerolínea de vuelos económicos *Ryanair *ha despedido a más de 250 trabajadores de apoyo y atención al cliente en los aeropuertos de *Madrid*, Londres-Stansted, Dublín y Wroclaw (Polonia), informó la compañía, que asegura que realizará "nuevos anuncios" antes de finales de mes.

La aerolínea señaló que este recorte de su plantilla se ha efectuado a través de "despidos obligatorios", derivados de la caída de la demanda por la crisis del coronavirus. Ryanair cuenta con unos 19.000 empleados en todo el mundo, de los que unos 1.500 están en España.

El director de personal de Ryanair, *Darrell Hughes*, dijo que estos son "momentos muy dolorosos" para la aerolínea, que se prepara para hacer frente a más ajustes debido al colapso de su tráfico de usuarios.

"Aunque prevemos abrir nuestras oficinas a partir del próximo 1 de junio, *no necesitaremos el mismo número de miembros en los equipos de apoyo durante un año en el que* *transportaremos menos de cien millones de pasajeros, frente a los 155 millones previstos originalmente*", explicó el directivo.

*Nuevos anuncios a finales de mes*
Hughes agregó que la aerolínea seguirá en contacto con los sindicatos para analizar su plan de reestructuración y adelantó que la directiva efectuará "nuevos anuncios" antes de finales de este mes.

El consejero delegado del Grupo Ryanair, *Michael O'Leary*, ya anunció el pasado mes que la aerolínea podría eliminar hasta 3.000 empleos, en su mayoría de pilotos y personal de cabina, durante los próximos dos años por la caída de la demanda.

Asimismo, *confirmó que "más del 99%" de su flota permanecerá en tierra hasta, "al menos", julio y calculó que el tráfico de pasajeros no volverá a los niveles de 2019 "hasta el verano de 2022, como muy pronto"*.

Ryanair despide a más de 250 trabajadores de varios países, incluido España


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Ryanair despide a más de 250 trabajadores de varios países, incluido España*
> 
> La aerolínea de vuelos económicos *Ryanair *ha despedido a más de 250 trabajadores de apoyo y atención al cliente en los aeropuertos de *Madrid*, Londres-Stansted, Dublín y Wroclaw (Polonia), informó la compañía, que asegura que realizará "nuevos anuncios" antes de finales de mes.
> 
> ...



*O'Leary* es un tipo listo, así que cuando dice algo es por algo.

¿Por qué el CEO de una empresa dice claramente que van a ir a pérdidas? ¿Para qué hundir su propio stock?

La respuesta me la imagino. Poneos en sus zapatos, y poneos bien, a ver que os sale.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 May 2020)

Grazie ragazzi!

Estamos en una época en la.que, si las cosas salen bien, se va a hacer muchísimo dinero de aquí a diez años, pero si te equivocas en la.inversion, puedes perder hasta la.camisa.

Si estuviéramos en un mercado alcista da un poco igual, porque el error igual es ganar un 15% en tres años en vez de un 60/70%. Aquí hablamos de que puedes hundir la cartera en dos meses. Por eso hay que mirar obviamente los números pero hay que entender la.parte cualitativa, a que se dedica la empresa, cuáles son sus competidores, cuáles son las barreras de entradas, que expectativas tiene su mercado a cinco o diez años vista etc.

Para mí el primer filtro son los números y el segundo es la parte cualitativa. Y ojo no olvidemos que los números muchas veces no te dicen lo buena que es una empresa, su capacidad de adaptación a tiempos difíciles, su capacidad de crecer tanto orgánica como inorgánicamente etc.

Algo que estoy haciendo últimamente es ver la evolución de las empresas que me interesan respecto a los máximos de 2007, los mínimos de 2008/2009 y los máximos de 2019/2020. Eso me ha servido para descartar buenas empresas, simplemente porque te das cuenta que sus sectores son de los que no dan dinero. Para que invertir en una empresa que en diez años solo ha doblado o triplicado, cuando Safran ha multiplicado por 20 veces o MTU pot 18. Incluso la propia Airbus por 14.5. caza buenas empresas a buenos precios, pero aún mejor, caza los sectores adecuados, ya que eso te dará más margen respecto a si has cazado la empresa óptima o no.


----------



## jaimegvr (15 May 2020)

Hasta que el IBEX no alcance los 7000, no comprar nada.


----------



## halconx (15 May 2020)

Mirad pringaos. Esto es una cartera y con los índices bajando. Dejad de perder el tiempo con acciones bajistas a largo plazo, hay que comprar siempre lo que sube:


----------



## Frostituto (15 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Mirad pringaos. Esto es una cartera y con los índices bajando. Dejad de perder el tiempo con acciones bajistas a largo plazo, hay que comprar siempre lo que sube:
> Ver archivo adjunto 320876



Haber comprado Amazon un poco más caro si eso


----------



## halconx (15 May 2020)

AMZN está en cartera hace más de un año y tus ojitos la van a ver por encima de 3000.


----------



## La Enviada (15 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Mirad pringaos. Esto es una cartera y con los índices bajando. Dejad de perder el tiempo con acciones bajistas a largo plazo, hay que comprar siempre lo que sube:
> Ver archivo adjunto 320876



Buena cartera mientras el oro siga subiendo. Mala como se de la vuelta.


----------



## BABY (15 May 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> +1
> Creo que se está pecando de impaciencia, ojo que yo también peque al principio pero ahora hay que quedarse quieto.
> Hay mucha incertidumbre.
> A nosotros ya nos están preparando para la segunda oleada para este otoño-invierno y se espera que sea peor.
> ...



A lo peor, incluso, no sería mala idea que hagáis provisiones extraordinarias por si la situación se complica y se pierden ingresos o hay que ayudar a algún hermano económicamente, quien sabe. 

Y ya saben, se invierte con dinero que no se va a necesitar en años. Antes de invertir no sería malo tener una vivienda asegurada para el futuro. SI pueden darse un gusto, adelante, disfrútenlo. Y estén fuertes mentalmente, mediten si les va bien, duerman, hagan ejercicio, lo que sea. Y ayuden a quien puedan, mañana podemos necesitarlo nosotros.


----------



## halconx (15 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Buena cartera mientras el oro siga subiendo. Mala como se de la vuelta.



Para eso hay que saber de mercados y el oro tiene mucha cuerda y para muchos años.


----------



## gordinflas (15 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Mirad pringaos. Esto es una cartera y con los índices bajando.



O sea, 90% mineras de oro (algunas operando en pérdidas incluso ahora mismo) y 10% Amazon burbujeado. ¿Era usted de los que en 2006 decían que el ladrillo siempre sube?


----------



## La Enviada (15 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Para eso hay que saber de mercados y el oro tiene mucha cuerda y para muchos años.



No digo que no, pero en cualquier plazo más o menos largo el oro se comporta mejor que las mineras. Para eso, mejor invertir directamente en oro salvo que uno esté muy seguro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> O sea, 90% mineras de oro (algunas operando en pérdidas incluso ahora mismo) y 10% Amazon burbujeado. ¿Era usted de los que en 2006 decían que el ladrillo siempre sube?



Potencial plan sin fisuras?!?!


----------



## creative (15 May 2020)

Un país sin aerolíneas.. cuanto es el pib??
Aena no ha quebrado todavía?


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> No digo que no, pero en cualquier plazo más o menos largo el oro se comporta mejor que las mineras. Para eso, mejor invertir directamente en oro salvo que uno esté muy seguro.



no es del todo asi, pillas una minera que ande lastrada por el aisc y cuando sube el oro de cierto umbral que catapulta su rentabilidad booooom se dispara la accion mas que el oro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Mirad pringaos. Esto es una cartera y con los índices bajando. Dejad de perder el tiempo con acciones bajistas a largo plazo, hay que comprar siempre lo que sube:
> Ver archivo adjunto 320876



Se ve preciosa.

¿Es tuya?

Veo muchas compañías americanas y canadienses...


----------



## La Enviada (15 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> no es del todo asi, pillas una minera que ande lastrada por el aisc y cuando sube el oro de cierto umbral que catapulta su rentabilidad booooom se dispara la accion mas que el oro.



Por eso, sólo si haces un muy buen timing de entrada y de salida te saldrá más rentable la cartera de mineras que el propio oro. En el resto de las veces (o no tienes tanta suerte con el timing, o es algo para muchos años), el oro será más rentable.


----------



## jaimegvr (16 May 2020)

1,88 

Var. en un año - 67,18%


----------



## Parlakistan (16 May 2020)

Yo veo un riesgo enorme, valor bajista total... ¿Tenéis la seguridad de que van a rescatar a IAG? Porque yo no veo eso claro.


----------



## Brezo (17 May 2020)

No entiendo la preferencia por invertir en compañías con serias dificultades. Un rescate no significa necesariamente crear valor para el accionista. Personalmente no me gustan las empresas en mínimos (Quiere decir que el mercado, que generalmente es más inteligente que la mayoría de nosotros no las quiere)


----------



## tremenk (17 May 2020)

Brezo dijo:


> No entiendo la preferencia por invertir en compañías con serias dificultades. Un rescate no significa necesariamente crear valor para el accionista. Personalmente no me gustan las empresas en mínimos (Quiere decir que el mercado, que generalmente es más inteligente que la mayoría de nosotros no las quiere)



a mayor riesgo mayor beneficio o perdidas jajaja  

Si hacen una ampliación de capitales con la inyección del estado saldrán perjudicados los accionistas esta claro.

Yo admito que de vez encuanto invierto en chicharros por diversión en vez de gastármelo en la ruleta se lo meto a algún chicharron de esos que es totalmente especulativa para ver que pasa 

pero en IAG ni harto de vino me meto aquí.


----------



## Brezo (17 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> a mayor riesgo mayor beneficio o perdidas jajaja
> 
> Si hacen una ampliación de capitales con la inyección del estado saldrán perjudicados los accionistas esta claro.
> 
> ...



Pues nada, sois libres de hacer lo que queráis con vuestro dinero, pero con la de pasta que da invertir bien durante unos pocos de años, no lo entiendo!


----------



## tremenk (17 May 2020)

Brezo dijo:


> Pues nada, sois libres de hacer lo que queráis con vuestro dinero, pero con la de pasta que da invertir bien durante unos pocos de años, no lo entiendo!



A ver que yo soy agorero y no me he metido en bolsa todavía. Y como te he puesto no me meto todavía en IAG ni harto de vino.

Pero admito que algunas veces le meto en chicharros apalancado hasta las trancas por mi ludopatia. Tendré que descargar en algún todo lo que llevo dentro por culpa de la FED y la bolsa usana que no me deja entrar por ser fundamenta-lista.


----------



## kopke (17 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Te voy a poner un gráfico del Indice General de la Bolsa de Madrid, es un gráfico mensual que abarca el periodo 1966-2020. No te pongo el del Ibex porque empezó a cotizar en el año 91 y no cuenta toda la historia. Este gráfico lleva años dando vueltas por el foro y se va cumpliendo paso a paso.
> Puedes juzgarlo tu mismo, ppero ya te digo que lo más que podeis esperardel Ibex es un rebote si hay suerte y la bolsa americana se va otra vez a máximos históricos, lo cual es bastante probable.
> 
> Cuando pierda la zona de soporte de los mínimos de marzo vais a alucinar. Así que lo de comprar a largo plazo id olvidandoos del tema porque no siempre sale bien. En el IBex hay un puñado de valores que pueden salvarse de la quema, aunque también sufriran. Me refieroa ACS, FErrovial, Inditex, Grifols, Iberdrola, REE, Enagas y poco más.
> ...



Joder. Invertir en Bolsa de 1980 a 2000 era para tontos. Vaya subidas en vertical. Dos decenios sin una puta crisis bursátil en condiciones.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (18 May 2020)

Me pongo corto con 1500 acciones a 1.995.
Por si vuelve a bajar a 1.8X para rascar 150-200€ y aguantar la posición de 2.15


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

IAG arranca con un 6% arriba y recupera los 2 euros del tirón..... empieza fuerte la semanita, a vber como la acaba..


----------



## hdezgon (18 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> IAG arranca con un 6% arriba y recupera los 2 euros del tirón..... empieza fuerte la semanita, a vber como la acaba..



Estan subiendo todas. Pueden estar preparando los cortos para mañana.


----------



## Coronavirus (18 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Estan subiendo todas. Pueden estar preparando los cortos para mañana.



No tiene otro sentido, se cargan el turismo y sube.... :/


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (18 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> IAG arranca con un 6% arriba y recupera los 2 euros del tirón..... empieza fuerte la semanita, a vber como la acaba..



¿Conoces el color rojo?


----------



## Coronavirus (18 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> ¿Conoces el color rojo?



Encofrador naces, encofrador mueres.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> ¿Conoces el color rojo?



Un color muy bonito


----------



## Coronavirus (18 May 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas iluminanos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas iluminanos



Creo haber dicho, en mi hilo del 19M, que me esperaba que el Ibex subiera 200 puntos.

En mi opinión con IAG quizá la gente se esté preparando para dinero gratis + apertura de espacios aereos.


----------



## Coronavirus (18 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo haber dicho, en mi hilo del 19M, que me esperaba que el Ibex subiera 200 puntos.
> 
> En mi opinión con IAG quizá la gente se esté preparando para dinero gratis + apertura de espacios aereos.



Ves posible IAG a 4 napos a finales de este año?


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Estan subiendo todas. Pueden estar preparando los cortos para mañana.



Eso tambien es una posibilidad


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Ves posible IAG a 4 napos a finales de este año?



Como posible si, como probable va a depender de que cuando estén abriendo todas las rutas no haya un rebrote y se vaya todo a la mierda.
En cualquier caso, mi opinión Pacodemierda es que es un valor excesivamente castigado y que si no es en un año será en dos pero le sacaremos dinero.
Si no quiebra, claro...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Ves posible IAG a 3 napos a finales de este año?



Hmm...por favor te pido disculpas si sueno elusivo, pero no hago cálculos a cortos, sino a largos.

Lo que si te puedo decir es que, con números en la mano, IAG va a estar con "respiración asistida" al menos hasta finales de año. Yo he comprado acciones porque confío en su recuperación. Y si observo mejoría progresiva iré comprando mas.

Y venderé como mínimo 3 años mas tarde, y dependiendo de como se comporten.


----------



## Coronavirus (18 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hmm...por favor te pido disculpas si sueno elusivo, pero no hago cálculos a cortos, sino a largos.
> 
> Lo que si te puedo decir es que, con números en la mano, IAG va a estar con "respiración asistida" al menos hasta finales de año. Yo he comprado acciones porque confío en su recuperación. Y si observo mejoría progresiva iré comprando mas.
> 
> Y venderé como mínimo 3 años mas tarde, y dependiendo de como se comporten.



Gracias Feministro, veremos como avanza la semana y las prohibiciones absurdas sobre el turismo.


----------



## hdezgon (18 May 2020)

Yo con la caña puesta aun, a ver si en algun momento entra en los 1.55 € para cargar


----------



## Coronavirus (18 May 2020)

16 puntos :/


----------



## kopke (18 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Me pongo corto con 1500 acciones a 1.995.
> Por si vuelve a bajar a 1.8X para rascar 150-200€ y aguantar la posición de 2.15



Vaya... hoy te han crujido.


----------



## kopke (18 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> IAG arranca con un 6% arriba y recupera los 2 euros del tirón..... empieza fuerte la semanita, a vber como la acaba..



Es en momentos como este cuando se gana pasta.

Yo compré el piso donde vivo en 2015. Cuando parecía que la vivienda no iba a subir nunca.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

Casi un 10% arriba ahora y con fuerte volumen........ no entiendo nada...


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que quieres entender? Te parece normal un castigo del 75%?



bueno, visto así...... pero un 10 del tirón hoy mismo? Por qué? Que noticia ha hecho cambiar de golpe ?


----------



## kopke (18 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Casi un 10% arriba ahora y con fuerte volumen........ no entiendo nada...



Yo tengo IAG con idea de largo plazo. Solo si subiese mucho me pondría nervioso. Mi opinión es que tienes que intentar la pasta diversificada y dentro de lo que dedicas a bolsa más diversificado aún. 

Estuve siguiendo Meliá y me faltaron huevos para entrar. Arcelor le saqué bastante en el pasado y siempre me da respeto comprar más caro de lo que he vendido. 

Tú estás forrado. Pero los que somos de clase trabajadora tenemos que estar mirando el euro. Que también quiero poderme jubilar algún día. 

Dentro de mi cartera tengo el pálpito que IAG y Liberbank van a ser las joyas de la corona 

En Liberbank me faltaron huevos para entrar a degüello a 0,11€, pero estaba cantado.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Yo tengo IAG con idea de largo plazo. Solo si subiese mucho me pondría nervioso. Mi opinión es que tienes que intentar la pasta diversificada y dentro de lo que dedicas a bolsa más diversificado aún.
> 
> Estuve siguiendo Meliá y me faltaron huevos para entrar. Arcelor le saqué bastante en el pasado y siempre me da respeto comprar más caro de lo que he vendido.
> 
> ...



Gracias por lo de forrado, ojalá fuera cierto.... 

Mi cartera la voy haciendo a 10 años ( lo que desató un cierto cachondeo entre algunos ) así que tampoco me marea demasiado que esté a 1,2 o a 3 hoy por hoy. Antes de 2 o 3 años no me planteo rebalancear valores


----------



## halconx (18 May 2020)

Aprovechad el tirón que va a tener esta semana para salir de un valor que es claramente bajista. Es posible que tarde bastante en recuperarse y que por el camino haya ampliaciones de capital. No interesa estar en este tipo de valores por el momento y es posible que tras el rebote que va a tener se dirija luego al soporte histórico de los 1,15-1,20.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Aprovechad el tirón que va a tener esta semana para salir de un valor que es claramente bajista. Es posible que tarde bastante en recuperarse y que por el camino haya ampliaciones de capital. No interesa estar en este tipo de valores por el momento y es posible que tras el rebote que va a tener se dirija luego al soporte histórico de los 1,15-1,20.



Sigo esperando tu respuesta a mi pregunta en el otro hilo sobre tu cartera.

¿Es tuya?


----------



## halconx (18 May 2020)

Pareces bobo o que, de quien va ser.


----------



## brigante 88 (18 May 2020)

Yo he salido del valor con buenas pluses, sobre la compra efectuada el jueves . 
El Ibex es un puto excremento, me da mas seguridad hacer malabares con nitroglicerina que invertir en cualquier empresa del Ibex con la que nos va caer y mañana abriendo posiciones cortas.


----------



## tremenk (18 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> bueno, visto así...... pero un 10 del tirón hoy mismo? Por qué? Que noticia ha hecho cambiar de golpe ?



Apertura entre alemania, italia,francia y grecia de vuelos... los alemanes quieren ir a su paraíso Mallorca...pero igualmente no hay volumen


----------



## tremenk (18 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Me pongo corto con 1500 acciones a 1.995.
> Por si vuelve a bajar a 1.8X para rascar 150-200€ y aguantar la posición de 2.15



Por eso me gustas tío con 2 cojones, no como el @FeministoDeIzquierdas que no aporta una puta mierda y va de humilde ahora cuando no lo fue nunca.

Como odio la falsa humildad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Pareces bobo o que, de quien va ser.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 323144



Es que veo todo americano, canadiense, por eso pregunto.

PS: Los insultos te los guardas. Primer y último aviso.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Yo he salido del valor con buenas pluses, sobre la compra efectuada el jueves .
> El Ibex es un puto excremento, me da mas seguridad hacer malabares con nitroglicerina que invertir en cualquier empresa del Ibex con la que nos va caer y mañana abriendo posiciones cortas.



Así que la previsión es arreón para arriba hoy y vuelta al guano mañana.....


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (18 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Así que la previsión es arreón para arriba hoy y vuelta al guano mañana.....



Exacto. Hoy sube, se reclutan más culitos gacelosos para ser bien petados mañana.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Exacto. Hoy sube, se recutan más culitos gacelosos para ser bien petados mañana.



Pues nada, wait and see...


----------



## Ankou (18 May 2020)

Para la mayoría de aquí que suba es malo, casi mejor que baje y podáis cargar a mejor precio o promediar entradas anteriores.

Estáis cometiendo el error de mirar diariamente un valor especulativo que tiene un horizonte de 5 años vista (aprox) y eso no acaba bien.


----------



## carlosas (18 May 2020)

Que le está pasando hoy a norweigan airlines? Está con bajadas de 24% pero abrió con más de -50%. Busqué alguna noticia pero nada de nada hoy. Madre mía que viaje...nunca mejor dicho


----------



## hdezgon (18 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Para la mayoría de aquí que suba es malo, casi mejor que baje y podáis cargar a mejor precio o promediar entradas anteriores.
> 
> Estáis cometiendo el error de mirar diariamente un valor especulativo que tiene un horizonte de 5 años vista (aprox) y eso no acaba bien.



Algunos tradeamos el precio. Es mi trabajo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Que le está pasando hoy a norweigan airlines? Está con bajadas de 24% pero abrió con más de -50%. Busqué alguna noticia pero nada de nada hoy. Madre mía que viaje...nunca mejor dicho



Se esta poniendo a punto para ser Ryanaircomprada me parece.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Para la mayoría de aquí que suba es malo, casi mejor que baje y podáis cargar a mejor precio o promediar entradas anteriores.
> 
> Estáis cometiendo el error de mirar diariamente un valor especulativo que tiene un horizonte de 5 años vista (aprox) y eso no acaba bien.



Yo ya he dicho por activa y por pasiva que no voy a hacer nada hasta el Q2 ( y probablemente entonces, tampoco) pero el hecho de mirar cada día se llama aburrimiento y no creo que sea peligroso


----------



## tramperoloco (18 May 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Nuevas acciones en circulación.



Si lo que yo no se es como no habia pasado antes cuando ya se sabia,
No estaba ya descontado ?


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (18 May 2020)

Brutal, la manipulación de la bolsa, brutal.


----------



## Coronavirus (18 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Brutal, la manipulación de la bolsa, brutal.



Deja de hacer el ridículo y enseña tu cartera de una puta vez.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (18 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Deja de hacer el ridículo y enseña tu cartera de una puta vez.


----------



## Coronavirus (18 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


>



BUENA CARTERA, PERO NO PONE ENCOFRADOR DE MIERDA, MENUDO FAKE.

Edit: si es tuya, me has callado la boca, no está nada mal, pero no rabies tanto miniño.


----------



## tremenk (18 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Brutal, la manipulación de la bolsa, brutal.



La puta FED no dejara de poner pasta...Y los ciudadanos subnormales dejando-les hacer lo que les de la gana...


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (18 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> BUENA CARTERA, PERO NO PONE ENCOFRADOR DE MIERDA, MENUDO FAKE.



Si te quedas más tranquilo pensando que es fake, me parece bien. Como comprenderás, a mi me suda el carajo. Me has pedido que postee mi cartera y es lo que he hecho. Sí que es cierto que esos +20k hace una semana eran 30k.


----------



## sorelsoral (18 May 2020)

Ladies and Gentlemen

Last Train to Busan

Departing NOW


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Que le está pasando hoy a norweigan airlines? Está con bajadas de 24% pero abrió con más de -50%. Busqué alguna noticia pero nada de nada hoy. Madre mía que viaje...nunca mejor dicho



Algunos lo de dilución del 95% creo que no lo entendisteis aún...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

sorelsoral dijo:


> Ladies and Gentlemen
> 
> Last Train to Busan
> 
> Departing NOW



NO.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (18 May 2020)

Como decía uno por ahí, hoy le están tendiendo una mano a los pillados antes de hundirse a tope en la mierda.

Muchos no la aprovecharán para salir, y seguirán retozando en ella, con la esperanza de que un día saldrán con coros celestiales de fondo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 May 2020)

buen pullback


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

jojojojo un 11% arriba...... menudo casino tienen estos montado....


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 May 2020)

ganan los que compraron sobre 1,80-1,90 los tontos siguen comprados planos o en pérdidas

respiro bajista para meter nuevos gazelos, el sector está muerto, y es el que más sube hoy

vigilaba amadeus y tb la han peponeado

melia tb se aleja


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 May 2020)

Volatilidad manda betillas. La de pasta que tienen que estar haciendo las mesas de trading de opciones buscando solo volatilidad (cubriéndose la beta con futuros)


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> ganan los que compraron sobre 1,80-1,90 los tontos siguen comprados planos o en pérdidas
> 
> respiro bajista para meter nuevos gazelos, el sector está muerto, y es el que más sube hoy
> 
> ...



Aúnque seas un maleducado, otros no lo somos, así que se te intentará contestar con normalidad. No te preocupes con Amadeus, Le queda por chupar buenas ostias aún y la vamos a ver un cacho por debajo de sus mínimos recientes. Yo la tengo en el radar.


----------



## uberales (18 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Aúnque seas un maleducado, otros no lo somos, así que se te intentará contestar con normalidad. No te preocupes con Amadeus, Le queda por chupar buenas ostias aún y la vamos a ver un cacho por debajo de sus mínimos recientes. Yo la tengo en el radar.



Quiero meter algo más en iberia, pillé a 2,5€. Pero veo que está para caer aun más, además que tengo entendido que eres el especialista de iag, ¿qué precio le ves durante junio?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Quiero meter algo más en iberia, pillé a 2,5€. Pero veo que está para caer aun más, además que tengo entendido que eres el especialista de iag, ¿qué precio le ves durante junio?



Adivino no soy jajaja. Ni idea del precio en junio. Lo que se es que a IAG le quedan muchas malas noticias por asumir, directas e indirectas (que crees que le va a pasar a la acción si mañana hay una ampliación de capital grande de Lufthansa?).

En este sector hay mucha incertidumbre, entrar ahora es un riesgo muy grande bajo mi punto de vista, la visibilidad del negocio, que en general es muy buena en este sector, ahora es simplemente inexistente.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Aúnque seas un maleducado, otros no lo somos, así que se te intentará contestar con normalidad. No te preocupes con Amadeus, Le queda por chupar buenas ostias aún y la vamos a ver un cacho por debajo de sus mínimos recientes. Yo la tengo en el radar.



No es maleducado. Es un triste troll


----------



## uberales (18 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Adivino no soy jajaja. Ni idea del precio en junio. Lo que se es que a IAG le quedan muchas malas noticias por asumir, directas e indirectas (que crees que le va a pasar a la acción si mañana hay una ampliación de capital grande de Lufthansa?).
> 
> En este sector hay mucha incertidumbre, entrar ahora es un riesgo muy grande bajo mi punto de vista, la visibilidad del negocio, que en general es muy buena en este sector, ahora es simplemente inexistente.



Ok, me cancelo la orden y me lo miro todos los días, así también mejoro en el entendimiento de la bolsa.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Ok, me cancelo la orden y me lo miro todos los días, así también mejoro en el entendimiento de la bolsa.



Porqué IAG y no otra empresa? Porque IAG y no otra aerolínea? Si quieres exposición a la gente viajando otra vez, porque IAG y no Amadeus por ejemplo?


----------



## Ricardo1980 (18 May 2020)

Creo que la estais cagando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No es maleducado. Es un triste troll



Botón ignore es vuestro amigo.

Aqui hay trolles que no ganan en seis meses lo que muchos de nosotros ponemos en una orden. En mi caso, 5k en paquetes progresivos, o 1k si veo algo interesante.

No es mucho, pero es mucho mas de lo que estos perdedores pueden ver junto.

Es como una conversación de adultos con niños que se meten por medio. Mejor ignorar a los crios


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 May 2020)

perdonar, ¿pero los que miráis Airbus a l/p (5, 10 o 15 años) no se os pasa por la cabeza que la UE puede desintegrarse o que Italia o Francia pueden largarse?


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas yo te invoco !!!
Ilumínanos , oh oráculo de Delfos.... qué va a hacer mañana nuestra querida IAG?
Va a subir otro 11% arriba, se va a quedar lateral o las apestosas huestes del mal lo hundirán con sus odiosos cortos?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> perdonar, ¿pero los que miráis Airbus a l/p (5, 10 o 15 años) no se os pasa por la cabeza que la UE puede desintegrarse o que Italia o Francia pueden largarse?



No tiene nada que ver una cosa con otra. Se va a seguir volando aunque pase lo que tú dices? Y no digo si se va a seguir volando en esos países, digo en el mundo. Quién fábrica aviones regionales ? Airbus y Embraer. Quién fábrica aviones de pasillo único? Airbus y Boeing. Quién fábrica aviones de dos pasillos para vuelos transoceánicos? Airbus y Boeing. Duopolio manda.

No entiendo tu razonamiento con lo de que se rompa europa. Esto no es un banco o una tienda de revistas, esto en un señor duopolio mundial.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> perdonar, ¿pero los que miráis Airbus a l/p (5, 10 o 15 años) no se os pasa por la cabeza que la UE puede desintegrarse o que Italia o Francia pueden largarse?



La EU no se va a desintegrar ni de coña. Al contrario.

Alemania y Francia van a comprar todo el sur de europa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas yo te invoco !!!
> Ilumínanos , oh oráculo de Delfos.... qué va a hacer mañana nuestra querida IAG?
> Va a subir otro 11% arriba, se va a quedar lateral o las apestosas huestes del mal lo hundirán con sus odiosos cortos?



Como podeis ver la bolsa ha ido mejor que mi predicción inicial de 200 puntos (ha subido 300).

OJO QUE VOY CON TURBANTE:

Creo que va a seguir subiendo y no me extrañaría verla a 2.30. A partir de ahí me espero subidas y bajadas manteniéndose en el rango 2.20 - 2.40. No creo verla a 3.00.

Pero esto es un espejismo selectivo. Según vayan publicando sus Q2 irán cayendo varias.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como podeis ver la bolsa ha ido mejor que mi predicción inicial de 200 puntos (ha subido 300).
> 
> OJO QUE VOY CON TURBANTE:
> 
> ...



no crees que mañana le van a dar duro al Ibex con los cortos ?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver una cosa con otra. Se va a seguir volando aunque pase lo que tú dices? Y no digo si se va a seguir volando en esos países, digo en el mundo. Quién fábrica aviones regionales ? Airbus y Embraer. Quién fábrica aviones de pasillo único? Airbus y Boeing. Quién fábrica aviones de dos pasillos para vuelos transoceánicos? Airbus y Boeing. Duopolio manda.
> 
> No entiendo tu razonamiento con lo de que se rompa europa. Esto no es un banco o una tienda de revistas, esto en un señor duopolio mundial.



Te lo explico con un ejemplo. 

Le Pen gana las elecciones en Francia. Logra con o sin referéndum de por medio hacer un Frexit o como se diga. Francia se va de todos los organismos europeos y también de las empresas europeas. Se sale de Airbus porque Le Pen quiere un Airbus nacional francés, igual que en el sector militar tiene a Dassault. Airbus pierde a su mayor propietario (ya veríamos si el resto de países ocupan su lugar) y seguramente la fuente más importante de conocimiento (know how).

venga, no me puedo creer que un escenario así, aunque parezca muy poco probable, no se os haya podido pasar por la cabeza.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La EU no se va a desintegrar ni de coña. Al contrario.
> 
> Alemania y Francia van a comprar todo el sur de europa.



No sé, hay demasiadas tensiones internas y demasiados enemigos externos como para poder aguantar el chiringuito contra viento y marea.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> no crees que mañana le van a dar duro al Ibex con los cortos ?



Nono...quizás a principios de la mañana pero no. Sobre todo en acciones que estén por debajo de los 10 euros por acción.

Esto es una maniobra de despiste:
1. Permitir cortos.
2. Estimular la economía para que la gente no entre mucho a cortos.
3. Cuando la gente crea que van a perder la oportunidad tirar de la alfombra y todos al carajo.

De aqui al viernes veo al Ibex a +200...quizás +350 (con respecto al cierre del viernes). Mas adelante, según entre Junio, empezará la segunda ronda de sangre y la última oportunidad de comprar barato.

Me equivocaré mas o menos con las fechas, pero no con las acciones que se van a tomar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Te lo explico con un ejemplo.
> 
> Le Pen gana las elecciones en Francia. Logra con o sin referéndum de por medio hacer un Frexit o como se diga. Francia se va de todos los organismos europeos y también de las empresas europeas. Se sale de Airbus porque Le Pen quiere un Airbus nacional francés, igual que en el sector militar tiene a Dassault. Airbus pierde a su mayor propietario (ya veríamos si el resto de países ocupan su lugar) y seguramente la fuente más importante de conocimiento (know how).
> 
> venga, no me puedo creer que un escenario así, aunque parezca muy poco probable, no se os haya podido pasar por la cabeza.



Francia y Alemania son los grandes ganadores del Euro. Ellos lo controlan y lo manejan como quieren.

Nunca habrá un Frexit.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Te lo explico con un ejemplo.
> 
> Le Pen gana las elecciones en Francia. Logra con o sin referéndum de por medio hacer un Frexit o como se diga. Francia se va de todos los organismos europeos y también de las empresas europeas. Se sale de Airbus porque Le Pen quiere un Airbus nacional francés, igual que en el sector militar tiene a Dassault. Airbus pierde a su mayor propietario (ya veríamos si el resto de países ocupan su lugar) y seguramente la fuente más importante de conocimiento (know how).
> 
> venga, no me puedo creer que un escenario así, aunque parezca muy poco probable, no se os haya podido pasar por la cabeza.



Le Pen nunca va a ganar en Francia.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 May 2020)

Ok, me alegro que lo tengáis tan claro. Yo solo tenía la duda/temor.

Por cierto para los que os movéis por el mundillo de la aviación Dassault Aviation tiene un PER 7'82 en investing (guiño, guiño, codazo, codazo).


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Ok, me alegro que lo tengáis tan claro. Yo solo tenía la duda/temor.
> 
> Por cierto para los que os movéis por el mundillo de la aviación Dassault Aviation tiene un PER 7'82 en investing (guiño, guiño, codazo, codazo).



Yo llevo 25 años currando con franceses y los conozco un poco. Al contrario que en España, las clases medias en Francia son más de izquierdas que de derechas y aunque la extrema derecha tiene su público, sobretodo a causa de la aplastante inmigración , dudo muchísimo que tengan opciones claras...


----------



## Coronavirus (18 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo llevo 25 años currando con franceses y los conozco un poco. Al contrario que en España, las clases medias en Francia son más de izquierdas que de derechas y aunque la extrema derecha tiene su público, sobretodo a causa de la aplastante inmigración , dudo muchísimo que tengan opciones claras...



Los 'buenos' datos de hoy, pueden den ser un impacto positivo para mñana, veremos....


----------



## hdezgon (18 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Nono...quizás a principios de la mañana pero no. Sobre todo en acciones que estén por debajo de los 10 euros por acción.
> 
> Esto es una maniobra de despiste:
> 1. Permitir cortos.
> ...



Yo opino igual. En mi caso voy a deshacer bastantes posiciones esta semana y la que viene.

Esperando una bajada


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

*ME PONGO EL TURBANTE*

Diario de la mañana. Día 1 de Junio:

"Malas noticias: Se ha producido un repunte inesperado en casos de COVID-19 y hemos decidido cerrar de nuevo los espacios aereos hasta Septiembre".


----------



## Coronavirus (18 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *ME PONGO EL TURBANTE*
> 
> Diario de la mañana. Día 1 de Junio:
> 
> "Malas noticias: Se ha producido un repunte inesperado en casos de COVID-19 y hemos decidido cerrar de nuevo los espacios aereos hasta Septiembre".



Si mañana se pone a 2.30 suelto lastre para pillar en 1.50 en dos meses.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Te lo explico con un ejemplo.
> 
> Le Pen gana las elecciones en Francia. Logra con o sin referéndum de por medio hacer un Frexit o como se diga. Francia se va de todos los organismos europeos y también de las empresas europeas. Se sale de Airbus porque Le Pen quiere un Airbus nacional francés, igual que en el sector militar tiene a Dassault. Airbus pierde a su mayor propietario (ya veríamos si el resto de países ocupan su lugar) y seguramente la fuente más importante de conocimiento (know how).
> 
> venga, no me puedo creer que un escenario así, aunque parezca muy poco probable, no se os haya podido pasar por la cabeza.



Le Pen quiere montar un Airbus francés...pero vamos a ver, que hablamos de fabricar aviones, no iPhones. Tú crees que es casualidad que solo haya dos compañías en el mundo que los fabriquen, que ni los chinos puedan aún replicarlo, y eso que llevan añitos ya metiendo pasta?

No. No me planteo ese escenario porque bajo mi punto de vista no tiene ninguna lógica. Le Pen gana y tiene dos opciones, o se queda el estado francés con su participación de Airbus, e incluso mete presión a la Air France de turno para que compre solo Airbus (made un France y demás) o, segunda opción, vende la participación de Airbus. En tal caso la acción bajara en el momento por colocar todo ese papel, y luego recuperará su precio poco a poco.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Ok, me alegro que lo tengáis tan claro. Yo solo tenía la duda/temor.
> 
> Por cierto para los que os movéis por el mundillo de la aviación Dassault Aviation tiene un PER 7'82 en investing (guiño, guiño, codazo, codazo).



Dassault aviation a mi me gusta mucho. No la tengo como prioridad porque voy muy cargado de empresas de aviones y he visto cosas más interesantes, pero está en mi lista de posibles si baja más de lo que yo cuento.


----------



## El guardaespaldas (19 May 2020)

noentiendonadadesde1998 dijo:


> aplicate el cuento niño habla de 5000 euros como si fuera millonario menudo retrasado



A ver, subnormal de los cojones, llevas 4 días en el foro y ya te permites insultar sin conocer ni tener ni puta idea???

Qué calvario tener que aguantar tanto niño rata de forocarros


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Si mañana se pone a 2.30 suelto lastre para pillar en 1.50 en dos meses.



Pues ya lo tienes a 2,30 ahora mismo, casi un 9% arriba de salida


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues ya lo tienes a 2,30 ahora mismo



Joder, otra vez he acertado.

Se alquila chapa para pasar billetes de lotería. Razón aqui.


----------



## hdezgon (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder, otra vez he acertado.
> 
> Se alquila chapa para pasar billetes de lotería. Razón aqui.



Yo acabo de entrar a 2.26 para un trade rapido, pero la verdad es que quiero comprarlas para lp.

Gracias por tus consejos compi


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder, otra vez he acertado.
> 
> Se alquila chapa para pasar billetes de lotería. Razón aqui.



No sé a qué te dedicas profesionalmente pero déjalo y dedícate a esto....


----------



## Coronavirus (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder, otra vez he acertado.
> 
> Se alquila chapa para pasar billetes de lotería. Razón aqui.



Feministo vendo o subirá algo más a lo largo de la semana? Mi idea es volver cuando esté a menos... Pero si pillo más cacho a finales. Jjeje

Gracias


----------



## hdezgon (19 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Feministo vendo o subirá algo más a lo largo de la semana? Mi idea es volver cuando esté a menos... Pero si pillo más cacho a finales. Jjeje
> 
> Gracias



Esperate a ver si rompe el 2.30, si no lo rompe (ya lo ha testeado 2 veces), entonces vende


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No sé a qué te dedicas profesionalmente pero déjalo y dedícate a esto....



 me has hecho gracia. Y por supuesto te doy las gracias por pensar así sobre este humilde forero.

La verdad es que, como todos, he ganado y perdido en la bolsa. Mi balance personal me sale positivo, pero cuando era mas joven aprendi las lecciones por las malas ya que no había gente para enseñarte. Curiosamente solía tener razón, pero mis emociones me hacían no tener confianza en mi mismo. Por ejemplo, sabía que el EURUSD iba a subir, pero cuando caía un poco (antes del subidón) me acojonaba y vendía. Así que en vez de ganar dinero lo perdía.

Llevo unos 3 años con una cartera "de pobres" que fue creciendo pero siempre poniendo ordenes de venta trimestrales por si las acciones caían mas allá del 20%, cosa que acabó ocurriendo y me "salvó" de perder dinero en Enero. Esta cartera de pobres también me ha generado beneficios, pero no los que quisiera ya que gran parte de mi capital se ha ido en comprar bienes raices.

Ahora tengo que reconstruir mi cartera, y mi plan es, con todos los años de estudio y errores cometidos, hacerlo bien. No voy a dejarme llevar por emociones, y no voy a desviarme de mi plan a menos que hablemos de cosas extraordinarias (ejemplo: Empresas buenas que hayan perdido un 70% de su valor y que no estuvieran en mi radar).

Si te soy sincero, mi vida profesional es extraordinaria. Me pagan (en mi opinión) tranquílamente 3 veces mas de lo que yo creo que valgo, y cada mañana tengo el absolúto convencimiento de que me van a despedir, porque no es normal que me vayan las cosas tan bien.

Así las cosas mi plan es trabajar todo lo que pueda, y meter todo lo que pueda en bolsa, pero con un buen plan detrás. Con mis pocos conocimientos y la ayuda de vosotros, que ya me habeis ayudado mas de lo que creeis, incluso los novatos.

*Cuando un forero novato me pregunta me obliga a recapacitar sobre mis decisiones, reforzándolas o cambiándolas. Así que os estoy muy agradecido, tanto a los sabios como a los novatos.*


----------



## Coronavirus (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> me has hecho gracia. Y por supuesto te doy las gracias por pensar así sobre este humilde forero.
> 
> La verdad es que, como todos, he ganado y perdido en la bolsa. Mi balance personal me sale positivo, pero cuando era mas joven aprendi las lecciones por las malas ya que no había gente para enseñarte. Curiosamente solía tener razón, pero mis emociones me hacían no tener confianza en mi mismo. Por ejemplo, sabía que el EURUSD iba a subir, pero cuando caía un poco (antes del subidón) me acojonaba y vendía. Así que en vez de ganar dinero lo perdía.
> 
> ...



(Te debo una prostituta cara o un buen vino, lo que prefieras)


----------



## hdezgon (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> me has hecho gracia. Y por supuesto te doy las gracias por pensar así sobre este humilde forero.
> 
> La verdad es que, como todos, he ganado y perdido en la bolsa. Mi balance personal me sale positivo, pero cuando era mas joven aprendi las lecciones por las malas ya que no había gente para enseñarte. Curiosamente solía tener razón, pero mis emociones me hacían no tener confianza en mi mismo. Por ejemplo, sabía que el EURUSD iba a subir, pero cuando caía un poco (antes del subidón) me acojonaba y vendía. Así que en vez de ganar dinero lo perdía.
> 
> ...



Asi estoy yo, pero con solo 3 años de experiencia en bolsa. Aprendiendo, formandome y analizando 1-2 empresas al mes como mucho.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

Manadas de gacelas entrando en el corral. Al final de la sesión aparecerá un tío con un mandil ensangrentado y cerrará el corral mientras desenvaina un cuchillo de matarife mientras de carcajea de manera siniestra.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Feministo vendo o subirá algo más a lo largo de la semana? Mi idea es volver cuando esté a menos... Pero si pillo más cacho a finales. Jjeje
> 
> Gracias



No lo sé hamijo. Sabía que esta semana iba a subir (como lo expuse en éste hilo la semana pasada) pero no cuánto.

Lo que sí se es que cualquier mala noticia tirará de esta acción al suelo. Por ejemplo, otro cierre de fronteras por rebrote.

Yo la recompraré a partir de que baje de 2 euros. Quizás a 1.80, o 1.60.



Coronavirus dijo:


> (Te debo una prostituta cara o un buen vino, lo que prefieras)



No. Me debes tener mucho cuidado, prestar atención, y no ser un ansia.

No caigas en el error de "si hubiera metido 10k en vez de 1k, ahora tendría X, así que la próxima vez meto 10k".

Fabrícate tu propia cartera. Busca los valores que TÚ quieras. Escríbelos en un papel o Excel, Y NO TE DESVÍES.

*Me debes que te vaya bien en bolsa. Eso es lo que me debes, así que no me falles.*


----------



## Coronavirus (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No lo sé hamijo. Sabía que esta semana iba a subir (como lo expuse en éste hilo la semana pasada) pero no cuánto.
> 
> Lo que sí se es que cualquier mala noticia tirará de esta acción al suelo. Por ejemplo, otro cierre de fronteras por rebrote.
> 
> ...



Tomo nota! Muchas gracias por tu tiempo y atención estas semanas!


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

El IBEX en rojo y Amadeus, Meliá y IAG como cohetes...... la lectura creo que es evidente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Pues yo me he quitado las IAGeses minimizando perdidas con estas subidas, no lo veo claro.



¿Minimizando pérdidas? ¿A cuánto estabas?


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El IBEX en rojo y Amadeus, Meliá y IAG como cohetes...... la lectura creo que es evidente.



Cuéntanos tu lectura, porque sospecho que no es la misma que la mía...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuéntanos tu lectura, porque sospecho que no es la misma que la mía...









La foto hay que saberla interpretar, por cierto.


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuéntanos tu lectura, porque sospecho que no es la misma que la mía...



Muy simplista. Que la mayoría de inversores piensan que al final va a haber un acuerdo para la "más o menos" libre circulación de turistas entre los europeos y que al final la campaña turistica aunque muy mala, no va a ser tan desastrosa.

El hecho de que sólo el 15% de paquetes turisticos franceses, belgas e italianos hayan sido cancelados ( no recuerdo dónde lo leí) pues también apunta en esa dirección y que las empresas directamente asociadas al turismo esté recuperando una parte del castigo creo que va por ahí, pero espero con ansia la tuya que seguro que es mucho más sofisticada y técnica....


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

También creo que los cortos se están cebando en la banca y están dejando a los valores vinculados al turismo de lado, quizás porque no ven claro que caigan más y no se atreven...


----------



## hdezgon (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> También creo que los cortos se están cebando en la banca y están dejando a los valores vinculados al turismo de lado, quizás porque no ven claro que caigan más y no se atreven...



Hombre Airbus por ejemplo ha caido 1.20%, que si que ayer subio una barbaridad, pero estan los futuros en rojo, vamos que estan volviendo a bajarlo para subirlo mañana o pasado


----------



## AssGaper (19 May 2020)

Yo le enchufado 5000 cortos a 2,29 y retirada en 2,24.

YA PODEIS HACER CORTOS.


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Hombre Airbus por ejemplo ha caido 1.20%, que si que ayer subio una barbaridad, pero estan los futuros en rojo, vamos que estan volviendo a bajarlo para subirlo mañana o pasado



La correlación de Airbus no estan directa con el turismo. Si mañana ya se puede volar, IAG es lógico que empiece a minimizar pérdidas, lo mismo que Amadeus, Aena o Melia, mientras que Airbus depende de otros parámetros no tan directos con el turismo...


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Muy simplista. Que la mayoría de inversores piensan que al final va a haber un acuerdo para la "más o menos" libre circulación de turistas entre los europeos y que al final la campaña turistica aunque muy mala, no va a ser tan desastrosa.
> 
> El hecho de que sólo el 15% de paquetes turisticos franceses, belgas e italianos hayan sido cancelados ( no recuerdo dónde lo leí) pues también apunta en esa dirección y que las empresas directamente asociadas al turismo esté recuperando una parte del castigo creo que va por ahí, pero espero con ansia la tuya que seguro que es mucho más sofisticada y técnica....



Yo tengo un análisis mucho más sencillo. No creo que nadie entre hoy pensando que un 15% de no se que se ha cancelado y ellos esperaban un 27.5%.

A IAG le han dado por todos lados. Ha bajado muchísimo en muy poco tiempo y está sobrevendida. Ahora le toca coger aire y rebotar más que otros valores, por el simple hecho de que otros valores no han bajado tanto. Pero IAG sigue en tendencia bajista y está con una volatilidad que mete miedo, sin soportes o resistencias claras. Tiene todas las alarmas de no tocar que una acción puede tener.


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo tengo un análisis mucho más sencillo. No creo que nadie entre hoy pensando que un 15% de no se que se ha cancelado y ellos esperaban un 27.5%.
> 
> A IAG le han dado por todos lados. Ha bajado muchísimo en muy poco tiempo y está sobrevendida. Ahora le toca coger aire y rebotar más que otros valores, por el simple hecho de que otros valores no han bajado tanto. Pero IAG sigue en tendencia bajista y está con una volatilidad que mete miedo, sin soportes o resistencias claras. Tiene todas las alarmas de no tocar que una acción puede tener.



si, seguro que también hay mucho de eso, pero vamos, que me da igual.... hace un momento ya estaba por encima de mi precio de entrada y ni se me ocurre venderla.
Si dentro de un año o año y medio está por encima de 4, valoraré si sigo ahí o me salgo para entrar en otro valo, pero de momento me quedo a ver los toros desde la barrera.
Repito, no estoy ni medio nervioso con este valor. Me arrepiento por ejemplo de haber entrado en Merlin, pero de IAG ni medio


----------



## Coronavirus (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> si, seguro que también hay mucho de eso, pero vamos, que me da igual.... hace un momento ya estaba por encima de mi precio de entrada y ni se me ocurre venderla.
> Si dentro de un año o año y medio está por encima de 4, valoraré si sigo ahí o me salgo para entrar en otro valo, pero de momento me quedo a ver los toros desde la barrera.
> Repito, no estoy ni medio nervioso con este valor. Me arrepiento por ejemplo de haber entrado en Merlin, pero de IAG ni medio



Yo he vendido, esperaré a que baje a 1.80 - 1.50 como preveen @FeministoDeIzquierdas y @arriba/abajo (más o menos creo entenderos esto a ambos) y después compro y me quedaré con ellas pues un par de años al menos... a España le quedan un par de meses de indefinición en cuanto al turismo


----------



## Feti (19 May 2020)

Vendida a mi precio de entrada. La intentaré volver a comprar por debajo de los 2 euros. Está súper volátil el temitaaa.


----------



## hdezgon (19 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Yo he vendido, esperaré a que baje a 1.80 - 1.50 como preveen @FeministoDeIzquierdas y @arriba/abajo (más o menos creo entenderos esto a ambos) y después compro y me quedaré con ellas pues un par de años al menos... a España le quedan un par de meses de indefinición en cuanto al turismo





Coronavirus dijo:


> Yo he vendido, esperaré a que baje a 1.80 - 1.50 como preveen @FeministoDeIzquierdas y @arriba/abajo (más o menos creo entenderos esto a ambos) y después compro y me quedaré con ellas pues un par de años al menos... a España le quedan un par de meses de indefinición en cuanto al turismo



Yo tenia pensado entrar en 1.50, pero lo subire un poquito a 1.65 o asi, para largo plazo da un poco igual y no me quiero quedar fuera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Yo he vendido, esperaré a que baje a 1.80 - 1.50 como preveen @FeministoDeIzquierdas y @arriba/abajo (más o menos creo entenderos esto a ambos) y después compro y me quedaré con ellas pues un par de años al menos... a España le quedan un par de meses de indefinición en cuanto al turismo



Si "un par de años" significa 5 años, entonces te pongo el "Feministo Quality Seal ISO9002".


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Yo he vendido, esperaré a que baje a 1.80 - 1.50 como preveen @FeministoDeIzquierdas y @arriba/abajo (más o menos creo entenderos esto a ambos) y después compro y me quedaré con ellas pues un par de años al menos... a España le quedan un par de meses de indefinición en cuanto al turismo



si..... también podía haber vendido a finales de abril que estubo a más de 2,60 y luego pillarlas a 1,80, pero estar comparndo y vendiendo de esa manera y pretender cada vez acertar el pico para salir y el suelo para entrar es un estrés que no me interesa.
Tanto esfuerzo para arañar unos pocos euros a mi no me compensa, eso se lo dejo a los traders. Antes de 4 euros no creo que vaya a vender y tampoco lo tengo claro. Por ahora solo me planteo pillar más si baja de 1,60


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Tanto esfuerzo para arañar unos pocos euros a mi no me compensa, eso se lo dejo a los traders. Antes de 4 euros no creo que vaya a vender y tampoco lo tengo claro. Por ahora solo me planteo pillar más si baja de 1,60



Este tio sabe lo que dice.


----------



## hdezgon (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Este tio sabe lo que dice.



Bueno, yo prefiero estar en los dos mundos. Por eso tengo degiro e ing, teniendo ing (cartera a corto y a largo respectivamente). Que con las comisiones de ING, me quito de tentaciones de operaciones intradia


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 May 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> vienen 2 años muy jodidos...
> 
> vale iag ha caído un 74% desde máxs, pero no tiene porque subir, se puede quedar tan pancha en rango 1.8-2.5 años.



pues ya tenemos el 1.8 de min, ahora a 2.5 y poco más, un trade de un 25%, pero ya no mucho más.


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 May 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> pues ya tenemos el 1.8 de min, ahora a 2.5 y poco más, un trade de un 25%, pero ya no mucho más.



Pongamos escenarios:
- Se descubre un remedio: ya hemos visto que los valores van a subir a la estratosfera.
- No hay remedio: por el camino tendremos picos hacia arriba o hacia abajo; manda la polla de los bancos centrales; no sirve para nada el análisis técnico.
- Quiebra/Entrada del estado en el capital de la empresa: te comes una dilución de tres pares de cojones. Evidentemente, empresas más saneadas o que no queman tanto cash en la fase actual elimina ese riesgo.
- Rebrote: creo que entrarían en pánico hoteleras, restauración, moda, aerolineas y toda la cadena de valor asociada.

Mi estrategia va a ser entrar en empresas que vea que son sólidas y pueden x2, diversificar sectores, poner STOPs a -15% y guardarme liquidez para cubrir si saltan STOPS y vuelta a empezar en otro suelo.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

Veremos si aguanta.


----------



## halconx (19 May 2020)

Como os dije el otro día, os va a dar una excelente oportunidad de salir airosos del valor. Podía llegar a 2,80-2-85 en las próximas sesiones y ahí debéis salir del valor. Olvidaos del largo plazo, siempre hay que comprar valores que esten en tendencia alcista y ese momento todavía no le ha llegado a IAG.


----------



## kopke (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Muy simplista. Que la mayoría de inversores piensan que al final va a haber un acuerdo para la "más o menos" libre circulación de turistas entre los europeos y que al final la campaña turistica aunque muy mala, no va a ser tan desastrosa.
> 
> El hecho de que sólo el 15% de paquetes turisticos franceses, belgas e italianos hayan sido cancelados ( no recuerdo dónde lo leí) pues también apunta en esa dirección y que las empresas directamente asociadas al turismo esté recuperando una parte del castigo creo que va por ahí, pero espero con ansia la tuya que seguro que es mucho más sofisticada y técnica....



Yo creo que es perfectamente posible salvar la temporada turística. El virus está en fase recesiva en todo el mundo. 

En España se va a precipitar el final de la desescalada.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

Ya se desinfla.


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Yo creo que es perfectamente posible salvar la temporada turística. El virus está en fase recesiva en todo el mundo.
> 
> En España se va a precipitar el final de la desescalada.



Salvarla no, no me jodas, el verano está perdido.. lo que se puede es pillar algo.
Cuando esperabas hace un mes perder el 100%, que te digan ahora que "solo" vas a perder un 70% te parece la hostia, pero es lo que es. Para muchos, una ruina.


----------



## Feti (19 May 2020)

Shulan Ciudad China de 700k habitantes confinada por un nuevo rebrote.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Como os dije el otro día, os va a dar una excelente oportunidad de salir airosos del valor. Podía llegar a 2,80-2-85 en las próximas sesiones y ahí debéis salir del valor. Olvidaos del largo plazo, siempre hay que comprar valores que esten en tendencia alcista y ese momento todavía no le ha llegado a IAG.



Mañana esto está en rojo otra vez.


----------



## Coronavirus (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Salvarla no, no me jodas, el verano está perdido.. lo que se puede es pillar algo.
> Cuando esperabas hace un mes perder el 100%, que te digan ahora que "solo" vas a perder un 70% te parece la hostia, pero es lo que es. Para muchos, una ruina.



A ver... con otro gobierno... tal vez se pudiera salvar.. con este..... es que ni lo intentan.


----------



## finkbrau (19 May 2020)

Vendidas iag. Puse un stop dinámico y acaba de saltar. Me he quedado lo cómido por lo servido, ahora a esperar 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

De estar subiendo 12% a 4%.

Os han tendido la mano para salir del pozo de mierda y no la habéis cogido por vuestra puta codicia cegadora.

Ahora sí que viene el dolor. A alguno habría que explicarle lo que es un pullback de manual.


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> De estar subiendo 12% a 4%.
> 
> Os han tendido la mano para salir del pozo de mierda y no la habéis cogido por vuestra puta codicia cegadora.
> 
> Ahora sí que viene el dolor. A alguno habría que explicarle lo que es un pullback de manual.



Uyuyuy que miedito...


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Uyuyuy que miedito...



¿No has vendido cuando subía un 12%? ¿No te das cuenta de que mañana os van a follar?


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> ¿No has vendido cuando subía un 12%? ¿No te das cuenta de que mañana os van a follar?



Que pesadito eres rei meu....qué edad tienes?

A ver si te enteras de una vez, ya no lo repetiré más. No me planteo vender hasta que no suba más de 4€ ni pillar más si no baja de 1,60€, así que por favor, deja de dar la matraca..


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que pesadito eres rei meu....qué edad tienes?
> 
> A ver si te enteras de una vez, ya no lo repetiré más. No me planteo vender hasta que no suba más de 4€ ni pillar más si no baja de 1,60€, así que por favor, deja de dar la matraca..



Es verdad, que tú no ibas a vender hasta el 2033. Perdona.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

Felicitaciones a los que habeis podido salir.

Yo entré a 2.26 y ya estoy fuera  Hasta le he ganado un pelín al salir.

Volveré a entrar mas adelante.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Felicitaciones a los que habeis podido salir.
> 
> Yo entré a 2.26 y ya estoy fuera  Hasta le he ganado un pelín al salir.
> 
> Volveré a entrar mas adelante.



Creo que has hecho bien. Para que luego digan que la bolsa no da segundas oportunidades


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Creo que has hecho bien. Para que luego digan que la bolsa no da segundas oportunidades



A ti te lo tengo que agradecer, como ya he hecho 1903219021 veces.

Dicho ésto: Sigo viéndola como un buen valor, incluso al 2.26 al que lo tenía yo.

Pero no tiene sentido comprar por 2.26 si mas adelante puedo hacerlo por 1.80 o 2.00 (por decir algo).

Cuando termine lo del COVID esta será de las que den muchas alegrias. Aunque también lo será Lufthansa y está mejor de todo.


----------



## Coronavirus (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A ti te lo tengo que agradecer, como ya he hecho 1903219021 veces.
> 
> Dicho ésto: Sigo viéndola como un buen valor, incluso al 2.26 al que lo tenía yo.
> 
> ...



Yo esperaré un poco y a 1,80 me voy pensando lanzarme... para dos años al menos...ahora mismo está enturbiadisimo todo y no discierno si esto va para abajo como dice @EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA o mañana dan una patada y el turismo lo dispara.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Yo esperaré un poco y a 1,80 me voy pensando lanzarme... para dos años al menos...ahora mismo está enturbiadisimo todo y no discierno si esto va para abajo como dice @EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA o mañana dan una patada y el turismo lo dispara.



Yo sólo digo que mañana ROJO.


----------



## Coronavirus (19 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Yo sólo digo que mañana ROJO.



Creo que eres un poco catastrófico jeje tu de IAG ¿qué esperas a corto y medio?


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Creo que eres un poco catastrófico jeje tu de IAG ¿qué esperas a corto y medio?



Yo procuro estar dentro cuando sube y estar fuera cuando baja.


----------



## tramperoloco (19 May 2020)

El turismo está ko. Este virus no se ve mermado mucho con la temperatura 
Y a ver quién lleva por ahí mascarilla con 40 °c


----------



## hdezgon (19 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> El turismo está ko. Este virus no se ve mermado mucho con la temperatura
> Y a ver quién lleva por ahí mascarilla con 40 °c



Visto lo que ha pasado en italia y en españa en cuanto han abierto bares, esto vuelve a la normalidad en nada y menos.
Despues rebrote y rebajas de nuevo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Visto lo que ha pasado en italia y en españa en cuanto han abierto bares, esto vuelve a la normalidad en nada y menos.
> Despues rebrote y rebajas de nuevo



El problema es el dinero.

El único turismo que vamos a tener es interno, o externo pero de gente de clase media.

No veo recuperación rápida de las aerolíneas, pero si a largo plazo.

IAG será la campeona de los vuelos intercontinentales a AmericaS.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A ti te lo tengo que agradecer, como ya he hecho 1903219021 veces.
> 
> Dicho ésto: Sigo viéndola como un buen valor, incluso al 2.26 al que lo tenía yo.
> 
> ...



Te miraste alguna vez las empresas de leasing de aviones como fly leasing, aercap o Air lease? Es Una opción de invertir en aerolíneas sin comerte.el balance de las aerolíneas. A mí me parece muy interesante, y es la razón por la que probablemente no compre ninguna aerolínea (salvo IAG a precio de super derribo en 120 peniques o Wizzair muy muy abajo respecto a precios actuales)


----------



## hdezgon (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El problema es el dinero.
> 
> El único turismo que vamos a tener es interno, o externo pero de gente de clase media.
> 
> ...



Si puede ser si. Pero vamos de aqui a 3 años se puede hacer un x2 o un x2.5 en iag. A ver si cae a 1.70 o asi


----------



## carlosas (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El problema es el dinero.
> 
> El único turismo que vamos a tener es interno, o externo pero de gente de clase media.
> 
> ...



Ves claro que en breve periodo de tiempo
Se vuelven para abajo los precios de IAG?


----------



## halconx (19 May 2020)

Os habeis columpiado pero bien, vendeis en pleno rebote cuando todavía tiene mucho rrecorrido al alza. Vale 2,80 a corto plazo, antes de que vuelvan las caídas.


----------



## Coronavirus (19 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Os habeis columpiado pero bien, vendeis en pleno rebote cuando todavía tiene mucho rrecorrido al alza. Vale 2,80 a corto plazo, antes de que vuelvan las caídas.



A mi me falta capacidad para discernir estas cosas... ¿en qué te basarías?


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

+3,89% madre mía, poco más y está cayendo 10% desde la mañana...ojo, que se va al puto rojo.


----------



## tremenk (19 May 2020)

Como juegan los hedge founds con el paquibex...

Hacen lo que quieren con vosotros.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Como juegan los hedge founds con el paquibex...
> 
> Hacen lo que quieren con vosotros.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Felicitaciones a los que habeis podido salir.
> 
> Yo entré a 2.26 y ya estoy fuera  Hasta le he ganado un pelín al salir.
> 
> Volveré a entrar mas adelante.



un pelín dice el escoria que metió 450€ jajajjaja

ay que me lol

tu broker debe estar contento, un tontaco dándole comis operando con calderilla


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (19 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> un pelín dice el escoria que metió 450€ jajajjaja
> 
> ay que me lol
> 
> tu broker debe estar contento, un tontaco dándole comis operando con calderilla



Casi que invierte la comision. XD


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> El turismo está ko. Este virus no se ve mermado mucho con la temperatura
> Y a ver quién lleva por ahí mascarilla con 40 °c



Pero ya no solo eso, ¿quién va a ir a una playa así?


----------



## Coronavirus (19 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Pero ya no solo eso, ¿quién va a ir a una playa así?



Joder... que paco


----------



## porcospin (19 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Pero ya no solo eso, ¿quién va a ir a una playa así?



Sino fuese por el posible efecto invernadero que haran las mamparas veo bastante mas espacio vital del que he visto en playas masificadas como Benidorm, Barcelona, playas urbanas varias.... A ver algun veraneante va a salir ganando calidade


----------



## Coronavirus (19 May 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Por el efecto invernadero que haran las mamparas que sino veo bastante mas espacio vital del que he visot en playas masificadas de Benidorm y Cataluña. A ver algun veraneante va a salir ganando calidade



Al primer balonazo de chaval sale la mamapara volando


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Os habeis columpiado pero bien, vendeis en pleno rebote cuando todavía tiene mucho rrecorrido al alza. Vale 2,80 a corto plazo, antes de que vuelvan las caídas.



Yo compré a 2.26, y me he salido a 2.29.

Si compro ahora mismo (cosa que no haré) ya estoy mejor posicionado que antes.

Yo, si las hubiera tenido a 2.00 o 1.80, no habría vendido.

IAG estan de puta madre, pero ahora vamos a tener una semana de mucha volatilidad.


----------



## mmm (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Felicitaciones a los que habeis podido salir.
> 
> Yo entré a 2.26 y ya estoy fuera  Hasta le he ganado un pelín al salir.
> 
> Volveré a entrar mas adelante.



Y para 450€ como dicen por ahí, que te has salido con unas plusvalías de 20€ has dado tanto la lata?

Edito: has perdido dinero con las comisiones, de hecho


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Te miraste alguna vez las empresas de leasing de aviones como fly leasing, aercap o Air lease? Es Una opción de invertir en aerolíneas sin comerte.el balance de las aerolíneas. A mí me parece muy interesante, y es la razón por la que probablemente no compre ninguna aerolínea (salvo IAG a precio de super derribo en 120 peniques o Wizzair muy muy abajo respecto a precios actuales)



Gracias. Las he mirado pero no tienen trayectoria para lo que yo quiero. Para montar un negocio me metía de cabeza, pero para invertir desde fuera no.

En primer lugar, estas empresas no son de "primera necesidad". Nadie va a rescatar ni darles dinero gratis. Lufthansa llora a Merkel y le llueven los Merkels (presta atención a las próximas semanas, pero tras esta semana).

Y luego te pongo como ejemplo Fly Leasing:
- Debe EL DOBLE de lo que tiene en equity.
- Su CEO tiene 73 años (cambio de jefe inminente, tumultos en la cúpula).
- La proyección de crecimiento a 3 años esta en el guano.

Te compro Airbus, te compro MTU, pero estas empresas no estan bien preparadas para el guano que viene.

Esto de un tonto (yo) a un tio que obviamente sabe muchísimo mas (tú). Cuando termines de reir ya me dices donde la he cagado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Y para 450€ como dicen por ahí, que te has salido con unas plusvalías de 20€ has dado tanto la lata?
> 
> Edito: has perdido dinero con las comisiones, de hecho



1. Yo no he pagado ni 5 euros de comisiones. No sé con qué piratas trabajas tú.

2. Si en vez de leer lo que quieres leer, que es algo para insultarme, hubieras leido realmente lo que tenía previsto, entenderías porqué acabé entrando solo con 500 euros, en vez de con 5000.

3. A ignorados para que puedas insultarme con mayor tranquilidad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias. Las he mirado pero no tienen trayectoria para lo que yo quiero. Para montar un negocio me metía de cabeza, pero para invertir desde fuera no.
> 
> En primer lugar, estas empresas no son de "primera necesidad". Nadie va a rescatar ni darles dinero gratis. Lufthansa llora a Merkel y le llueven los Merkels (presta atención a las próximas semanas, pero tras esta semana).
> 
> ...




La gracia de invertir en compañías de leasing de aviones es la siguiente.

- tienen una capa de protección adicional cuando el mercado de la aviación baja, que son las propias aerolíneas. Me explico. Las aerolíneas son las que vuelan y reciben el dinero de los clientes. Pero cuando no hay clientes, las aerolíneas deben seguir pagando el leasing a estas empresas, haya o no vuelos, los tengan parados o volando sin parar.

- me puedes decir, ok, pero coge IAG y rescinde el contrato. No es tan fácil. Esos contratos se firman a diez o más años, y no hay posibilidad de escapatoria. Para que te hagas una idea la duración media del contrato de estas compañías de leasing está por encima de los siete años. Así que, el avión de Iberia que está parado en Barajas, a IAG le supone un coste grande, porque sigue pagando el leasing cada mes, y mientras la compañía de leasing no solo no tiene gastos en ese activo, sino que sigue cobrando.

- el balance de estas empresas está protegido,porque como dije en el punto uno, la mierda de la.comen las aerolíneas. Entonces cuando las aerolíneas van mal, estás o se chupan un huevo de deuda, o tienen que hacer ampliaciones que pagan los accionistas de las aerolíneas. Mientras tanto los accionistas de las de leasing están a salvo. Es decir que cada rescate o inyección de pasta pública en una aerolínea, es un rescate de una de leasing....a coste cero para la de leasing.

- respecto al balance, si, tienen mucha deuda, pero tienes que entender que una compañía de leasing, es en el fondo una entidad financiera que comercia un activo muy específico. Lo bueno de esto es que sus activos se pueden mover. Hoy acabas contrato con Norwegian o te impaga Thai airways, y tú tienes ese avión en una semana volando en China o en México. La segunda parte es la.ventaja de que hay solo dos compañías que los fabrican, Airbus y Boeing, lo que hace que los precios de segunda manos seaN muy estables y fáciles de cuantificar. Es por ello que saben cuánto tienen que depreciar cada avión y que casi siempre que los venden (diría siempre en base a todas las cuentas de ellos que he visto, pero seguro que hay casos que no he visto) hace que vendan con ganancia neta respecto a depreciación. Es decir ganan alquilando los aviones y TAMBIEN vendiéndolos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2020)

Por tanto no lo evalúes como una empresa industrial o aerolínea, sino como una especie de banco. Si lo ves así, el nivel de deuda es adecuado. Es más, entran ene Sra crisis muy bien posicionadas, con un apalancamiento bajo para su sector.

- la tercera parte es que estas.compañias tienen DOBLE aceleración de su crecimiento. Una aerolínea se beneficia del incremento constante en los últimos 30 años del número de pasajeros. Obviamente la de leasing se beneficia de eso también. PERO por otro lado, el % de aviones en leasing respecto a comprados por las aerolíneas no para de subir, con lo que tienen un vector de crecimiento montado encima de otro vector de crecimiento.

- piensa que estas compañías hacen pedidos gigantes a Airbus y a Boeing, lo que les permite comprar con muy buenos descuentos, y como dije, al tener siempre el mismo tipo de aviones, tienen totalmente estudiado su nivel de valoración, de precio en el leasing y de devaluación. 

- porque una compañía aérea quiere un avión de leasing? Si son buenos tiempos, disponibilidad. Si piden un A320 a Airbus en esos tiempos, son 8 años para recibirlo, pero es que lo necesitan el.verano que viene. Que tienen que hacer? Llamada a la de leasing y que les ponga el avión.
Y en los años.malos? Sencillo, el.leasing les cuida el balance a las aerolíneas, ya que cuando necesitan aviones, si lo compran ellas, necesitan un nivel de deuda para ello, y con el mercado mal, y sus cuentas con mucha deuda, el coste de esa deuda se dispara. Por tanto es.mucho más rentable para ellas "alquilar" el.avion. con esto consiguen proteger muy mucho su balance.

Y si las compañías están muy muy mal? Pues como van a necesitar dinero, van a la compañía de leasing y le dicen, oye te vendo estos 5 787 y me los alquilas de vuelta. Con eso consiguen mil millones de liquidez y pueden seguir adelante. Y esto no es una cosa que yo me invento aquí, hace poco salieron noticias de aerolíneas americanas vendiendo MUCHOS aviones nuevos a las de leasing. Eso está pasando a día de hoy en muchas aerolineas.

Cuáles son los principales riesgos de las de leasing? Pues que quiebren un número enorme de aerolíneas, pero a quebrar me.refiero que salgan del.mercado ydejen de volar, no que impaguen. Si eso lo hacen unas pocas no es tan grave porque da margen para recolocar aviones. Pero si son muchas están jodidos. Ojo, fíjate lo que digo. Para.que las de leasing empiecen a estar jodidas tienen que desaparecer muchas aerolíneas. Así que solo con eso ves el margen de seguridad de una y otra.

Y acabó con un ejemplo, norwegian. Norwegian como sabes tenía una montaña de deuda y se fue a la.puta. tenía muchos aviones en leasing y acordó con alguna grande de leasing que entrarán en su capital. Ahora hay al.menos un par de compañías de leasing que son accionistas de Norwegian. Es esto óptimo para esas empresas de leasing? Ni mucho menos. Pero una cosa es que algo no sea óptimo, y otra es perderlo todo, como los accionistas de Norwegian. Así que los de la aerolínea se arruinan, y los de la de leasing tienen, solo con esta compañía en concreto, una inversión suboptima


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2020)

(perdón por los megatochos y las faltas etc, pero estoy con curro y este móvil me cambia un millón de palabras)

Y edito para decirte que mires la gráfica de aercap desde minimos de 2009 hasta máximos recientes. Un pedazo de X20. Dime cuántas aerolíneas se han marcado un X20 entre la crisis anterior y el pico antes de esta


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2020)

Y después de tratar de hacer un análisis exhaustivo de un tipo de empresas que la gente no suele conocer, visto el silencio y que la gente solo quiere IAGs, pues movamos esto. Yo creo que va pa arriba a los 3 euros!


----------



## euricco (19 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y después de tratar de hacer un análisis exhaustivo de un tipo de empresas que la gente no suele conocer, visto el silencio y que la gente solo quiere IAGs, pues movamos esto. Yo creo que va pa arriba a los 3 euros!




a mi si me interesa, además de tu análisis ya eran compañías que había escuchado de alejandro estebaranz, que las tiene en true value..... escuchándolo a el pareciendoles las dos buenas, me parece que tira más por air lease, frente a aer cap, por potencial de crecimiento, cual seria tu opinion en este caso?


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2020)

euricco dijo:


> a mi si me interesa, además de tu análisis ya eran compañías que había escuchado de alejandro estebaranz, que las tiene en true value..... escuchándolo a el pareciendoles las dos buenas, me parece que tira más por air lease, frente a aer cap, por potencial de crecimiento, cual seria tu opinion en este caso?



Yo lo copié de Estebaranz efectivamente. Lo bueno de estos gestores es leer y ver todas sus estrategias de inversión, y descartar o incorporar algunas de sus ideas/empresas a tu cartera. Esta de las de leasing de aviones me parece una sacada de polla brutal de Estebaranz. Respecto a cual prefiero, aún no lo sé, estoy trabajando en poner todos los datos de los resultados de Q1 de las tres y compararlas. Pero no sé si lo pondré aquí, porque aquí te sales de IAG y ya no hay interés de ningún tipo jajajaj


----------



## euricco (19 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo lo copié de Estebaranz efectivamente. Lo bueno de estos gestores es leer y ver todas sus estrategias de inversión, y descartar o incorporar algunas de sus ideas/empresas a tu cartera. Esta de las de leasing de aviones me parece una sacada de polla brutal de Estebaranz. Respecto a cual prefiero, aún no lo sé, estoy trabajando en poner todos los datos de los resultados de Q1 de las tres y compararlas. Pero no sé si lo pondré aquí, porque aquí te sales de IAG y ya no hay interés de ningún tipo jajajaj



yo te lo agradezco, por que la info de norwegian, es algo nuevo, asi como dices no es lo ideal, si que es una aportación que hacen para mantener en lo posible estable el sector. Otra cosa que recuerdo que esta genial de esto, es que a poco se restablezca el trafico aereo interno de los diferentes paises, el riesgo para estas empresas se diluye mucho, ya que este trafico significa la parte mas importante de todo el trafico mundial, y para estas en malos tiempos van a tener que acudir a los servicios leasing, ya sea de las empresas actuales o las que copen las rutas de las empresas quebradas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2020)

Ostia fue poner una tesis de inversión de un sector poco conocido y la gente huyó del hilo como la peste jajajaja sirve como experimento sociológico del foro sin duda...

Venga que no decaiga, vamos a dar lo que la gente pide. Yo creo que IAG ya no baja más y se ha perdido el tren.


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ostia fue poner una tesis de inversión de un sector poco conocido y la gente huyó del hilo como la peste jajajaja sirve como experimento sociológico del foro sin duda...
> 
> Venga que no decaiga, vamos a dar lo que la gente pide. Yo creo que IAG ya no baja más y se ha perdido el tren.



Por mi parte es que mis conocimientos del sector son nulos y para opinar tontadas, pues mejor me callo, pero es de agradecer el esfuerzo, está muy bien desarrollado


----------



## finkbrau (20 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Por mi parte es que mis conocimientos del sector son nulos y para opinar tontadas, pues mejor me callo, pero es de agradecer el esfuerzo, está muy bien desarrollado



Lo mismo digo, soy todo oídos a todo tipo de aportaciones interesantes, hay que ir aprendiendo poco a poco y agradeceros vuestras aportaciones 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (20 May 2020)

Volvemos al hundimiento.


----------



## carlosas (20 May 2020)

Norweigan airlines al guano...


----------



## finkbrau (20 May 2020)

Otro día de palos para la banca 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rubioparade (20 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Norweigan airlines al guano...




Al final, ¿qué ha pasado con esta empresa?, rumores de quiebra, de ampliación y venta.... que ha sido al final?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> BIBA LAS EMPREZAS DE LEASING



Ahora tengo unos minutos durante el desayuno así saco el bote de vaselina.

Para evitar un copypaste ilegible, voy a resumir lo que creo que son tus conclusiones. Las empresas de leasing:
1. Tienen ingresos protegidos porque cobran a 7-10 años vista y cobran si o si.
2. Si rescatan a una aerolínea ese dinero va también para la de leasing.
3. Sus activos se pueden mover.
4. Pueden comprar muchos aviones porque tienen muchos clientes = Compran mas barato.
5. Pueden vender sus aviones con facilidad.
6. Se benefician del incremento constante de pasajeros.
7. En años malos las empresas grandes, si necesitan aviones, pueden hacer leasing que es mas barato que comprar.
8. Las empresas grandes pueden vender aviones a las de leasing, y éstas alquilárselos. Así las empresas grandes consiguen liquidez.
9. Para que desaparezca una empresa de leasing tienen que fallar muchas aerolíneas.

(si lo he hecho mal o se me ha olvidado algo, haz referencia al punto en cuestión.

*Aqui mi problema: En los próximos años habrá contracción de vuelos para los clientes de estas aerolíneas.*

El coronavirus ha creado unas cuantas situaciones que van a cambiar el paisaje aereo en los próximos 5 años:
- Las empresas se han dado cuenta de que la gente puede teletrabajar. Osea, el superlucrativo business class al guano + viajes en general al guano.
- Vamos a tener AÑOS de desempleo record. Osea, no habrá dinero para los turistas.
- Para sobrevivir las empresas tendrán que incrementar el precio de los billetes. Osea, menos viajeros.

Las empresas de leasing tienen como clientes principales a las grandes aerolíneas. He volado en aviones de leasing, pero nunca los he visto en empresas tipo Ryanair. Si bien es cierto que el leasing esta garantizado por 7-10 años, yo no sé cuántos años le quedan en el leasing, pero me hago una idea.

Aercap (por usar otra de la que usé en mi anterior comentario) tiene una deuda a largo plazo de 34b, y activos de 40b para hacerle frente. ¿Problema? Pues que si no consiguen nuevos negocios esa deuda acabará envolviéndoles.

A día de hoy Aercap tiene unos 1500 aviones (Ryanair, que tiene mas que nadie, tiene solo 500), y está encantada de la vida que le paguen por no usarlos. Pero si, como predigo, vamos a vivir un paradigma con muchos menos vuelos, esos aviones a la larga les van a pesar. Y cuando quieran venderlos, si la demanda es baja, ¿quién los va a comprar?

Para que desaparezca una empresa de leasing no es necesario que quiebren aerolíneas. Simplemente, es necesario que dejen de solicitar sus servicios por bajada de demanda. Así, ni tienes negocio ni puedes vender tus activos. Da igual que hayan comprado sus aviones baratos, y la flexibilidad se va al guano sin demanda.

*Yo, como inversor a largo plazo, además interesado en dividendos y en crecimiento de compañía, no veo sentido a una empresa que tiene un futuro bastante oscurecido. No es que no sea buena idea, es que no lo veo como buena idea para MI perfíl inversor.*

Como tú eres el experto dime donde estoy metiendo la pata.


----------



## Coronavirus (20 May 2020)

Entre los foreros de aqui podemos comprar el sabadell


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

Rubioparade dijo:


> Al final, ¿qué ha pasado con esta empresa?, rumores de quiebra, de ampliación y venta.... que ha sido al final?



Conversión de deudas múltiples en capital, más ampliación de capital. Resultado:dilucion del 95% a los accionistas. Y algunos preguntan porque cae...


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ahora tengo unos minutos durante el desayuno así saco el bote de vaselina.
> 
> Para evitar un copypaste ilegible, voy a resumir lo que creo que son tus conclusiones. Las empresas de leasing:
> 1. Tienen ingresos protegidos porque cobran a 7-10 años vista y cobran si o si.
> ...



No creo que metas la pata como tal. Creo que simplemente planteas un futuro lo suficientemente oscuro para que no tenga sentido invertir en estas compañías. Ojo que según tu tesis, tampoco deberías invertir en ninguna aerolínea.

Como dije, estos contratos se firman a muchos años. Eso significa que aunque ahora vengan tres años malos (y yo no creo que sean más de tres años con un nivel menor de vuelos a 2019) pues las de leasing están cubiertas totalmente, porque sus contratos medios son de más de siete años, y muchos de los aviones nuevos ya están alquilados antes de que lleguen. Creo que era Aercap que decía en su último informe que tiene alquilados ya a día de hoy TODOS los aviones que les van a entregar hasta finales de 2021.

Dentro de cinco años, cuando las cosas mejoren y tengamos mucha gente volando, no puede ir AA de turno con 40 mil millones de deuda a comprar juguetes nuevos, irá a través de leasing.

Y como dije con la doble aceleración, es un movimiento de.largo recorrido. El leasing lleva creciendo sobre el total de aviones desde hace más de 20 años. No hay evidencia de que esto baje, al contrario, la experiencia de 2008 demostró que está transición al leasing se aceleró aún más.

Y finalmente, respecto a la deuda, como digo esto es una especie de banco. El único dato que tienes que controlar es su apalancamiento (que está entre el 2 y el 2.5 en estas tres, muy por debajo de niveles anteriores) y si se apuntan pérdidas o ganancias al vender los aviones. Eso te dice si son conservadores o no al depreciar los activos. El apalancamiento está en mínimos en las tres respecto a los últimos años, así que entran en una posición buena a la crisis. La venta de aviones les ha dado margenes de hasta el 20% sobre el activo, así que son muy conservadores en como lo deprecian en sus libros.

Y un segundo finalmente para decir que las de leasing tienen un poder de negociación enorme sobre las aerolíneas. Enorme. Todas han ido a las de leasing a pedirles por favor que puedan retrasar los pagos (pedir, porque estos contratos están tan protegidos a nivel legal, que si dicen que no, se joden y pagan) y las de leasing les han dicho que sin problema, que les retrasan los pagos hasta finales de año....a cambio de extender dichos contratos algún que otro añito más, y llegar a acuerdos por otros aviones en el futuro. Por no hablar de las aerolíneas que directamente les están vendiendo sus aviones en propiedad.

Las aerolíneas a día de hoy son el empufado que va al banco a pedir soluciones, y el banco se las da todas...a un coste para el empufado que significa mayor beneficio para el banco.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (20 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Yo sólo digo que mañana ROJO.



_
Encofrador de mierda_ avisó.


----------



## Coronavirus (20 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> _Encofrador de mierda_ avisó.



A ver... yo vendí a 2,30... pero la empresa a 2,18-2.20 está aguantando bien los golpes.


----------



## carlosas (20 May 2020)

Cuando veas que empieza a bajar suéltala. Yo creo que esta es buena para especular


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No creo que metas la pata como tal. Creo que simplemente planteas un futuro lo suficientemente oscuro para que no tenga sentido invertir en estas compañías. Ojo que según tu tesis, tampoco deberías invertir en ninguna aerolínea.



Nos viene una contracción del mercado del copón. Pero no es lo mismo una aerolínea tipo IAG, que pierde un 70% de su valor de mercado CON LOS MISMOS ACTIVOS (ésto no es una explosión que haya destruido sus aviones. Los aviones siguen ahí, y si, les cuesta el dinero, pero estan ahí) PEEEEEEERO que es "necesaria" para el gobierno o pais de turno (en éste caso la corona británica y la española), que una aerolínea privada de las que hay otras cuarenta (desde el respeto, ya quisiera yo ser el que pone los cubatas al CEO...).



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Como dije, estos contratos se firman a muchos años. Eso significa que aunque ahora vengan tres años malos (y yo no creo que sean más de tres años con un nivel menor de vuelos a 2019) pues las de leasing están cubiertas totalmente, porque sus contratos medios son de más de siete años, y muchos de los aviones nuevos ya están alquilados antes de que lleguen. Creo que era Aercap que decía en su último informe que tiene alquilados ya a día de hoy TODOS los aviones que les van a entregar hasta finales de 2021.



Hablas como si todos los contratos los acabaran de firmar y tuvieran un recorrido desde hoy hasta el 2027. Ésto no solo no lo sabemos (a menos que tú seas insider, entonces mándame MP y te doy un 20% de lo que saque), sino que además sus cuentas indican lo contrario.

Aercap tiene a largo plazo deudas por 34b, y 40b para cubrirlas. Osea, va justo. Ésto quiere decir que la empresa casi con total seguridad no va a morir, pero tampoco va a prosperar un peo.

Si hacemos una carrera empezando por 2020 y hasta el 2025, IAG tiene mayor proyección de crecimiento (porque está en el guano) que Aercap. En el PEOR de los casos, IAG será rescatada y, sin dividendos, sobrevivirá un par de años y luego para arriba como un cohete. En el MEJOR de los casos Aercap tendrá un crecimiento de la acción de un 20%.

Por cierto, en el año 2019 diferentes dueños de la Aercap vendieron mas de 500m en acciones, lo cual me preocupa aún mas.



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Dentro de cinco años, cuando las cosas mejoren y tengamos mucha gente volando, no puede ir AA de turno con 40 mil millones de deuda a comprar juguetes nuevos, irá a través de leasing.
> 
> Y como dije con la doble aceleración, es un movimiento de.largo recorrido. El leasing lleva creciendo sobre el total de aviones desde hace más de 20 años. No hay evidencia de que esto baje, al contrario, la experiencia de 2008 demostró que está transición al leasing se aceleró aún más.



Me parece que éste es el punto donde mas divergimos. Tengo la sensación (corrígeme si me equivoco) que tú ves el futuro como "todo será mas o menos como antes". Yo no.

Yo veo el futuro de las aerolíneas de la siguiente forma:
- Las grandes: Aviones grandes vuelos muy gordos, con una flotilla de aviones pequeños de apoyo para los hubs.
- Las "Ryanaireas": Turismo de poco recorrido y unos cuantos aviones gordos para los veranos y si cuela algo de largo recorrido.

En éste futuro, y con la contracción si o si de usuarios, el leasing sufrirá una contracción igual. Lo que va a sobrar en los próximos años van a ser aviones.



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y finalmente, respecto a la deuda, como digo esto es una especie de banco. El único dato que tienes que controlar es su apalancamiento (que está entre el 2 y el 2.5 en estas tres, muy por debajo de niveles anteriores) y si se apuntan pérdidas o ganancias al vender los aviones. Eso te dice si son conservadores o no al depreciar los activos. El apalancamiento está en mínimos en las tres respecto a los últimos años, así que entran en una posición buena a la crisis. La venta de aviones les ha dado margenes de hasta el 20% sobre el activo, así que son muy conservadores en como lo deprecian en sus libros.
> 
> Y un segundo finalmente para decir que las de leasing tienen un poder de negociación enorme sobre las aerolíneas. Enorme. Todas han ido a las de leasing a pedirles por favor que puedan retrasar los pagos (pedir, porque estos contratos están tan protegidos a nivel legal, que si dicen que no, se joden y pagan) y las de leasing les han dicho que sin problema, que les retrasan los pagos hasta finales de año....a cambio de extender dichos contratos algún que otro añito más, y llegar a acuerdos por otros aviones en el futuro. Por no hablar de las aerolíneas que directamente les están vendiendo sus aviones en propiedad.
> 
> Las aerolíneas a día de hoy son el empufado que va al banco a pedir soluciones, y el banco se las da todas...a un coste para el empufado que significa mayor beneficio para el banco.



Éste es el único punto fuerte que veo a tu favor. Pero recuerda que eso de "si las cosas me van mal me pongo a vender aviones" en un futuro donde nadie los quiere comprar mandará el plan al guano.

Como te he dicho, ni veo tu idea mala ni veo esas acciones como un mal valor. Simplemente no me valen para el tipo de especulación que quiero hacer.

Estoy construyendo una cartera que se basa en oportunismo + dividendos. Osea, valores bajos temporalmente en empresas que no han perdido sus activos y que pueden contar con inyecciones de dinero gratis, que tengan cierto tipo de protección, y que a la larga me den idealmente beneficios (aunque sé que muchas en el 2020 no lo harán) y una subida de al menos un 30%. No veo eso en estas empresas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

Es que yo creo que no estás captando del todo la idea de inversión. Dices que aer CAP tiene poco recorrido.

Aer CAP valía el 1 de diciembre de 2008 3.01 dolares y el 19 de diciembre de 2019 61.47 dólares. Un X20 redondeando.

IAG valía el 1 de Enero de 2009 120 peniques y su pico en el 1 de agosto de 2018 fue 705 peniques. Un poco menos de X5. 

Air France valía 38 pavos en 2007, y bajo a 3 y algo en mayo de 2012, para subir como máximo a 13.3 en septiembre 2017. Menos de X4 desde minimos, y muuuuuuyyyy lejos de máximos de 2007, los cuales ya no tocará en la vida.

Lufthansa hizo mínimo en marzo 2009 en 8 euros aprox y subió como máximo a 30.7 euros en diciembre 2017. Menos de x3. 

Y podemos seguir así hasta aburrirnos.

Respecto a la duración de los contratos, es un dato que dan las propias compañías de leasing, y todas están con entre 7 y 8 años aprox de MEDIA. Tendrán unos por encima y otros por debajo, pero podemos tomar ese dato como cierto. 

Y el tema deuda, como dije, depende de su apalancamiento y de la calidad de sus activos. Su apalancamiento, para su sector, a día de hoy es bajo. Sus activos, en base a la forma en la que siempre les saca pasta de manera recurrente al venderlos, están puestos en libros a precios adecuados.

Esta gente va al mercado, pide 1000 millones en bonos al interés que sea, con eso compra 10 aviones, los cuales alquila a aerolíneas sacando al mes un valor mayor que el de su deuda, luego al cabo de ciertos años, vende los 10 aviones y con esa pasta residual cubre lo que queda de la deuda de mil millones. Aproximadamente suelen poner un 30% de lo que valen los aviones con fondos propios y el resto deuda. Sólo tienen que repetir el proceso una y otra vez. Y respecto al mercado de segunda mano para vender sus aviones, está muy estandarizado y hay muchos fondos que los compran. Incluso alguna de las tres es tan lista que lleva el management de los aviones que tienen estos fondos, que no tienen experiencia en tratar con aerolíneas. Es decir la aer CAP de turno tiene sus aviones propios nuevos y tiene una cartera que maneja de aviones de segunda mano, donde solo cobra una pequena comisión pero no tiene los activos. Cuando tienen que vender SUS aviones, se los venden a estos fondos (de los cuales ellas mismas manejan los activos), es decir que tienen un poder de colocarlos muy grande.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

Y respecto a insider information, para nada, yo me dedico a la banca jajajaja

Edito para decir que los.maximos.y.minimos.los puse a ojo mirando sobre la.grafica. los exactos pueden ser algo superiores o inferiores, pero nos entendemos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

Ponle siquieres un stop a +5% y eso es lo que te llevas.


----------



## flanagan (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo veo el futuro de las aerolíneas de la siguiente forma:
> - Las grandes: Aviones grandes vuelos muy gordos, con una flotilla de aviones pequeños de apoyo para los hubs.
> - Las "Ryanaireas": Turismo de poco recorrido y unos cuantos aviones gordos para los veranos y si cuela algo de largo recorrido.
> 
> ...



En términos no de inversión sino de negocio aéreo planteas que la tendencia general va a ser pasar del "point to point" actual (modelo de negocio tipico de Ryanair y norwegian) al "hub-to-hub"+patas (modelo tipico: Emirates), curiosamente el avión creado específicamente para esto (A380) lo han dejado de fabricar este año por escasa demanda, el B747 hace años que no se vende para pasajeros, todo lo contrario que los A321LR (=avión de poca capacidad pero patas largas). 

Añado, como toque de perspectiva general acerca del mercado aéreo que Rolls-Royce, en su división de motores civiles, manda a la calle a 9000 empleados (17% de la plantilla).
Rolls-Royce to cut 9,000 jobs largely in civil aerospace


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

flanagan dijo:


> En términos no de inversión sino de negocio aéreo planteas que la tendencia general va a ser pasar del "point to point" actual (modelo de negocio tipico de Ryanair y norwegian) al "hub-to-hub"+patas (modelo tipico: Emirates), curiosamente el avión creado específicamente para esto (A380) lo han dejado de fabricar este año por escasa demanda, el B747 hace años que no se vende para pasajeros, todo lo contrario que los A321LR (=avión de poca capacidad pero patas largas).
> 
> Añado, como toque de perspectiva general acerca del mercado aéreo que Rolls-Royce, en su división de motores civiles, manda a la calle a 9000 empleados (17% de la plantilla).
> Rolls-Royce to cut 9,000 jobs largely in civil aerospace



Como usuario (viajo muchísimo y tengo tanto la Miles&More Senator como la FlyingBlue Gold) el modelo de Hub ya estaba implantado desde hace tiempo. Casi nunca he salido de barajas porque las gritonas de Iberia me pueden, así que tocaba hacer conexión en Paris o Frankfurt o uno de esos.

Mi tesis es que las aerolíneas grandes van a dejar el negocio de los turistas de corto recorrido a las low cost, y reducirán su flota concentrándose en largos recorridos. Ahora casi todas hacían un poco de ámbas cosas.

Y como dije antes los gobiernos darán dinero a las aerolínas para atraer turistas, cosa que dias despues de decirlo yo empezó a salir en las noticias. Y es que mi turbante es mágico de la hostia.

Rolls Royce esta empezando a maquillarse para su sesión de putas. En un par de meses vienen chinos a ver quien paga menos y se la folla antes.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

flanagan dijo:


> En términos no de inversión sino de negocio aéreo planteas que la tendencia general va a ser pasar del "point to point" actual (modelo de negocio tipico de Ryanair y norwegian) al "hub-to-hub"+patas (modelo tipico: Emirates), curiosamente el avión creado específicamente para esto (A380) lo han dejado de fabricar este año por escasa demanda, el B747 hace años que no se vende para pasajeros, todo lo contrario que los A321LR (=avión de poca capacidad pero patas largas).
> 
> Añado, como toque de perspectiva general acerca del mercado aéreo que Rolls-Royce, en su división de motores civiles, manda a la calle a 9000 empleados (17% de la plantilla).
> Rolls-Royce to cut 9,000 jobs largely in civil aerospace



Y cuando empiecen a sacar como churros el A321XLR va a cambiar muuuuchos el tema de los vuelos de largo radio. Menuda sacada de polla de Airbus ahi


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es que yo creo que no estás captando del todo la idea de inversión. Dices que aer CAP tiene poco recorrido.
> 
> Aer CAP valía el 1 de diciembre de 2008 3.01 dolares y el 19 de diciembre de 2019 61.47 dólares. Un X20 redondeando.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero chortinas pasadas no garantizan penes negros de 30cm futuros.



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Respecto a la duración de los contratos, es un dato que dan las propias compañías de leasing, y todas están con entre 7 y 8 años aprox de MEDIA. Tendrán unos por encima y otros por debajo, pero podemos tomar ese dato como cierto.



Es que lo que te quiero decir es que no sabemos si los contratos estan en el año 1, 4, o 7. Osea, puede ser que tengan 7 años de vacas gordas, o que estén a punto de terminar el leasing y quedarse con el culo al aire.

Dicho ésto, mirando los pasivos a largo plazos ves que hay poco margen para cubrir tanta deuda. Lo hay, pero es poco.



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y el tema deuda, como dije, depende de su apalancamiento y de la calidad de sus activos. Su apalancamiento, para su sector, a día de hoy es bajo. Sus activos, en base a la forma en la que siempre les saca pasta de manera recurrente al venderlos, están puestos en libros a precios adecuados.
> 
> Esta gente va al mercado, pide 1000 millones en bonos al interés que sea, con eso compra 10 aviones, los cuales alquila a aerolíneas sacando al mes un valor mayor que el de su deuda, luego al cabo de ciertos años, vende los 10 aviones y con esa pasta residual cubre lo que queda de la deuda de mil millones. Aproximadamente suelen poner un 30% de lo que valen los aviones con fondos propios y el resto deuda. Sólo tienen que repetir el proceso una y otra vez. Y respecto al mercado de segunda mano para vender sus aviones, está muy estandarizado y hay muchos fondos que los compran. Incluso alguna de las tres es tan lista que lleva el management de los aviones que tienen estos fondos, que no tienen experiencia en tratar con aerolíneas. Es decir la aer CAP de turno tiene sus aviones propios nuevos y tiene una cartera que maneja de aviones de segunda mano, donde solo cobra una pequena comisión pero no tiene los activos. Cuando tienen que vender SUS aviones, se los venden a estos fondos (de los cuales ellas mismas manejan los activos), es decir que tienen un poder de colocarlos muy grande.



Repetimos: Esa gente ni va a poder pedir 1000 millones (porque no se lo van a dar) ni hay demanda de 10 aviones. Ése es el problema.

*Vamos a tener un cambio muy grande en la forma de volar de la gente.*

Una empresa de leasing en un futuro donde la gente va a viajar menos, con mas punto-a-punto, y con Ryanair dando por culo...es que no lo veo, hamijo.

Veo esas empresas como algo razonable donde invertir, pero no en algo que me deje dormir a largo plazo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y cuando empiecen a sacar como churros el A321XLR va a cambiar muuuuchos el tema de los vuelos de largo radio. Menuda sacada de polla de Airbus ahi



Y que lo digas. Boeing apostó por el "low cost" y Airbus ha apostado por la innovación. En el futuro solo la impresora americana va a salvar a Boeing.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ya, pero chortinas pasadas no garantizan penes negros de 30cm futuros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con lo del contrato medio no me explique bien yo creo. No me refiero a que firmen de media a 7 años, sino a que quedan 7 años de media hasta vencimiento a todos los contratos que tienen con las aerolíneas a día de hoy. Los contratos se suelen firmar a al menos 10 años en este sector.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Con lo del contrato medio no me explique bien yo creo. No me refiero a que firmen de media a 7 años, sino a que quedan 7 años de media hasta vencimiento a todos los contratos que tienen con las aerolíneas a día de hoy. Los contratos se suelen firmar a al menos 10 años en este sector.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Joder, si que te explicas como un libro cerrado.

Entonces, ¿a que se debe las deudas a largo plazo?


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

Y respecto a rendimientos pasados, si y no. En la ultima crisis estos han demostrado que no solo salieron bien sino que salieron mucho más fuertes y fueron capaces de generar mucha pasta al accionista.

Garantiza algo a futuro? NO. Pero no olvides que menos garantiza que todas las aerolíneas fueran capaces de generar entre poco valor y destruir muy mucho para sus accionistas. Yo esta regla la sigo mucho. No como palabra de Dios, pero si para reforzar mi inversión.

*Mejor entrar en las empresas que han demostrado en el pasado que pueden hacer lo que tú esperas en tu idea de inversión a futuro.*


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> Joder, si que te explicas como un libro cerrado.
> 
> Entonces, ¿a que se debe las deudas a largo plazo?



Lo que te comenté, que ellos para dar en leasing un avión a diez años, piden deuda a 10 años. Ponen 30 suyos, piden 70 y van pagando durante esos años, y cuando venden el activo liquidan la deuda. Pero claro como compran más y más aviones, pues siempre van a tener deuda a largo plazo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo que te comenté, que ellos para dar en leasing un avión a diez años, piden deuda a 10 años. Ponen 30 suyos, piden 70 y van pagando durante esos años, y cuando venden el activo liquidan la deuda. Pero claro como compran más y más aviones, pues siempre van a tener deuda a largo plazo.



Ok. Demasiado hemos rascado ya creo.

Por cierto, ¿a cuánto vas a entrar tu con Airbus? Creo que pronto se va a poner a tiro...

Yo no sé si hacerlo a 50 o 45, pero por ahí van mis tiros.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ok. Demasiado hemos rascado ya creo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿a cuánto vas a entrar tu con Airbus? Creo que pronto se va a poner a tiro...
> 
> Yo no sé si hacerlo a 50 o 45, pero por ahí van mis tiros.



Entre 40 y 45 euros probablemente, depende de como vea el mercado en el momento que llegue a 45, decidiré si esperar más o meterme ya.


----------



## finkbrau (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ok. Demasiado hemos rascado ya creo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿a cuánto vas a entrar tu con Airbus? Creo que pronto se va a poner a tiro...
> 
> Yo no sé si hacerlo a 50 o 45, pero por ahí van mis tiros.



Hablando de Airbus, sabéis porque en ing solo me salen estas dos y no la que cotiza en España?






Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pacohimbersor (20 May 2020)

Por si os interesa


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Hablando de Airbus, sabéis porque en ing solo me salen estas dos y no la que cotiza en España?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo siento ni idea. No trabajo con ING.


----------



## Blumen (20 May 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Hablando de Airbus, sabéis porque en ing solo me salen estas dos y no la que cotiza en España?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prueba buscado el ISIN


----------



## finkbrau (20 May 2020)

Blumen dijo:


> Prueba buscado el ISIN
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 325124



Muchas gracias!!!!  

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ok. Demasiado hemos rascado ya creo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿a cuánto vas a entrar tu con Airbus? Creo que pronto se va a poner a tiro...
> 
> Yo no sé si hacerlo a 50 o 45, pero por ahí van mis tiros.



Me resulta curioso que lo pinte tan negro para las compañías de leasing en cuanto a necesidades de nuevos aviones en el futuro en las útimas 2 o 3 páginas de este hilo, y termine con la intención de entrarle a Airbus.

Asumo que es otro horizonte temporal de inversión o algo que se me escapa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Me resulta curioso que lo pinte tan negro para las compañías de leasing en cuanto a necesidades de nuevos aviones en el futuro en las útimas 2 o 3 páginas de este hilo, y termine con la intención de entrarle a Airbus.
> 
> Asumo que es otro horizonte temporal de inversión o algo que se me escapa.



¿Dónde he pintando un futuro "tan negro"?
¿No he terminado la práctica totalidad de mis intervenciones hablando de que no me parece mal, pero no es para mi?

*Lo único que se te escapa es leer mis comentarios al completo, y no lo que quieres leer.*

Y si vieras lo que hace Airbus, y el "full picture" de la situación geopolítica post-coronavirus también entenderías el porqué de mis intenciones. Me parece sencillamente demencial comparar Airbus con compañías de leasing.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (20 May 2020)

Es la impresión que he sacado yo de leerle, sin más, no veo la necesidad de hacer un analisis pormenorizado de porqué me ha dado esa impresión, simplemente ha sido así.

He pensado que me igual me perdía algo interesante y por eso he preguntado.

La única intención con la que leo es la de aprender.

Saludos.


----------



## antoniussss (20 May 2020)

Mi visión de probabilidades me dice que las empresas de leasing de avión tampoco son un win-win. Haber si os creeis que con la que está cayendo van a seguir "cobrando" los leasing puntualmente y al 100 x cien.

Si yo me plantearía iag o empresas de leasing, me parece más probable comprar timofonicas a 3 y esperar los dividendos cada año en cuanto Latinoamérica se recupere.

Vamos a vivir un aumento del "tele-todo" y las empresas de comunicaciones tiene aquí más probabilidades de ganar.


----------



## antoniussss (20 May 2020)

Esto es como un propietario de zulitos que aunque el paro este en el 100 x cien diga, a mí eso no me afecta, firme un contrato con mi inquilino de que en los próximos 3 meses me tiene que pagar 1500 euros al mes......

Mejor no se puede entender


----------



## Pacohimbersor (20 May 2020)

*S&P rebaja a IAG a bono basura: "Está tomando medidas pero no serán suficientes"*

*S&P Global* ha rebajado el ‘rating’ de International Consolidated Airlines (IAG) a BB+ desde BBB-, lo que significa que la aerolínea británico-española ha entrado en la categoría de *bono basura, *cayendo por debajo del grado de inversión. La agencia también ha cambiado la perspectiva de la cotizada desde ‘estable’ a ‘negativo’.

Según explica S&P en el comunicado, la rebaja “refleja que, mientras que IAG está ejecutando medidas para mitigar el colapso de la demanda de viajes aéreos en los últimos meses, *no prevemos que esto sea suficiente *para compensar completamente la caída en picado de los ingresos”.

La compañía ha implementado iniciativas de recortes de costes y eficiencia operativa, así como reducciones de capacidad “drásticas”, matizan los analistas de la agencia, que añaden que IAG también se debería ver beneficiada de una factura del combustible más baja (la estiman en 4.400 millones en 2020 en comparación con los 6.000 millones de 2019).

“De todos modos, estimamos que el Ebitda ajustado será negativo en 2020, considerablemente más débil que los 5.400 millones de euros registrados en 2019 y nuestra estimación de marzo de 2.000 millones de euros”, argumenta S&P. “Esto, agravado por los requerimientos de capital circulante, que podrían ser materiales por unos reembolsos de billetes potencialmente mayores o unas reservas de viajes desordenadas, resultarán en unos flujos de caja libre operativos significativamente negativos y en *acumulación de deuda*”.

Asimismo, S&P Global cree que* la deuda se duplicará* para finales de 2020 hasta alrededor de 15.000 millones de euros. Los analistas detallan que la reducción de capex para aviones nuevos y otros proyectos de inversión desde los 4.200 millones a los 3.000 millones, así como la suspensión del dividendo “solo contrarrestará moderadamente el aumento de la deuda ajustada”. De ahí que la agencia haya decidido revisar su evaluación del riesgo de financiación de IAG desde ‘intermedio’ a ‘agresivo’.

“Prevemos una mejora del rendimiento financiero de IAG en 2021, con el Ebitda ajustado creciendo a entre 3.000 millones y 3.500 millones de euros, con el ratio entre deuda y fondos de operaciones ajustados repuntando a un nivel del 15%-20% pero todavía por debajo del nivel del 65% de 2019”, apuntan los analistas. Para que se den estas previsiones, la agencia cuenta con que el tráfico de viajeros se empezará a recuperar este año, que los beneficios de las medidas de recortes de costes y los bajos precios del combustible empiecen a surtir efecto y que la deuda neta de la aerolínea empiece a reducirse.

“No obstante, la baja visibilidad acerca de la evolución de la pandemia del covid-19 y las tendencias recesionarias apuntan a que nuestras previsiones están sujetas a riesgos significativos”, avisa la agencia. De todos modos, S&P celebra que *la “liquidez de IAG continúa siendo sólida* pese al flujo de caja negativo esperado para 2020”. Asimismo S&P considera que las fuentes de liquidez excedan en 1,5 veces el gasto de estas en los próximos doce meses, recordando que la aerolínea tenía un total de 10.000 millones de euros en liquidez a cierre de 2019, con una buena distribución de la deuda y sin vencimientos significativos hasta 2022.

*Moody’s* todavía mantiene a IAG en el grado de inversión, con una nota del Baa3, pero el pasado 17 de marzo la puso bajo revisión junto con el resto del sector por las malas expectativas de futuro. Este miércoles, S&P también ha puesto en el foco a Lufthansa y EasyJet, entre otras aerolíneas europeas, rebajándolas a un 'rating' del BB+ y BBB-, respectivamente.

“Las acciones para contener la pandemia, incluyendo las *medidas de distanciamiento social *impuestas por los gobiernos, restricciones de viaje y cuarentenas han reducido de repente y drásticamente la demanda global de viajes aéreos”. Asimismo S&P espera que el tráfico caiga un 50% en 2020 a nivel mundial y un 55% en Europa, recuperándose hasta quedarse un 30% por debajo de los niveles de 2019 en tanto el Viejo Continente como a nivel mundial. *La agencia no cree que la demanda se recupere completamente hasta 2023.*

“La recuperación también se verá influenciada por como las aerolíneas reestructuran y recortan sus flotas para alinearse con la demanda”, zanjan los analistas. “Aunque una vacuna ayudaría a proteger a las poblaciones, los riesgos de nuevos brotes en los próximos 12 y 18 meses es real y probablemente haga dudar a los gobiernos a la hora de levantar las restricciones de viaje”, reza el comunicado, poniendo como ejemplo la prohibición a la entrada de extranjeros en China y las cuarentenas en Beijing.

S&P rebaja a IAG a bono basura: "Está tomando medidas pero no serán suficientes"


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Es la impresión que he sacado yo de leerle, sin más, no veo la necesidad de hacer un analisis pormenorizado de porqué me ha dado esa impresión, simplemente ha sido así.
> 
> He pensado que me igual me perdía algo interesante y por eso he preguntado.
> 
> ...



Ok hamijo, pues leeme entero hombre.

En cada comentario he empezado y/o terminado diciendo que no me parece una mala inversión, pero no ***mi*** inversión.

Yo valoro HORRORES todo lo que dice @arriba/abajo, y no me canso de agradecerle el mostrame el camino con IAG, pero eso no quiere decir que yo, tras tomar MUCHISIMO en cuenta lo que él diga, luego saque mis conclusiones y no lo vea.

Yo ahora mismo busco empresas que hayan perdido al menos un 50% de su valor desde principios de años, que puedan recuperarse (mejor si es con dinero gratis del gobierno) y que además generen dividendos.

Pongamos un ejemplo de mi empresa "ideal que te cagas":
1. Una empresa que ha perdido un 70% de su valor, pero que no tiene porqué no recuperarse.
2. Una empresa que este año no va a dar dividendos, o va a dar menos, pero los ha dado en los 10 años anteriores de forma constante.
3. Una empresa que esté en duopolio o con muy buen nombre (como Airbus), que tenga mas de un negocio (como Airbus), que dé penita al gobierno de su pais, o sea necesaria para la Unión Europea (como Airbus) para que le den dinero gratis, y que uno de sus negocios tenga algo que ver con las típicas mierdas reconstructorias que hacen los gobiernos tras las crisis (como Airbus).

Éste tipo de empresas quizás nunca vuelvan al 70%, pero al 50% de su valor actual seguro que si. Entonces, mis dividendos de un 5% se convierten en un 10%, y en 10 años las acciones han sido amortizadas.

Repito: Estoy idealizando y simplificando.

Quizás en unos meses me interese una empresa de leasing, pero hoy hay muchas empresas candidatas en mayor o menor medida a lo que acabo de exponer. Precísamente por estar bien de salud no les veo tanto recorrido a una empresa de leasing como a otro tipo de empresas, como por ejemplo Airbus.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ok hamijo, pues leeme entero hombre.



Leo con mucho interés, y estoy agradecido a ambos @FeministoDeIzquierdas y @arriba/abajo (y a otros muchos claro) por compatir su tiempo en un constructivo intercambio de opiniones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> S&P rebaja a IAG a bono basura: "Está tomando medidas pero no serán suficientes"



Traducción "Lenguaje de ladrones" - Español:

- Vamos a preparar la excusa para sacar los helicopteros y que los pague el consumidor.

Ahora SI hay que empezar a pensar en entrar en IAG. No al precio actual, por supuesto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

Veamos una ficcionalización de un hecho real, que el mismo protagonista real confirmó como cierto:


Minuto 3:46, por si quieres saltarte la ensalada e irte a la carne.

Nos sentamos a una mesa de poker a apostar sobre unos jugadores que tienen las cartas marcadas y saben de antemano quien va a ganar y quien va a perder.

El problema es que el bote se compone del dinero de quienes apostamos.

El truco es tratar de entender el engaño, de entender como engañan, saber leer las cartas que estan marcadas, y apostar a caballo ganador.

Cuando los expertos (de verdad) recomiendan sangre fria, lo que en realidad estan recomendando es que NO actúes con sentido común sino con el ojo avizor de quien sabe que le estan tratando de engañar.

*EDITO Y ME PONGO EL TURBANTE, SACÁNDOME LA POLLA A TRAVÉS DE LA CHILABA:

Noticias de aqui a primeros de Junio (como ya avisé en otro hilo): "DIARIO ELMUNDO: Las aerolínas tienen problemas y serán las primeras en recibir ayudas. Ante estas ayudas las acciones de las aerolíneas han ganado un 15% en el mercado. La Unión Europea es fuerte.".

Como tenga razón esta vez me cago en la puta que o me comprais una caja de vino entre todos o me largo del foro, cabrones. PRIMER AVISO.*


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Mi visión de probabilidades me dice que las empresas de leasing de avión tampoco son un win-win. Haber si os creeis que con la que está cayendo van a seguir "cobrando" los leasing puntualmente y al 100 x cien.
> 
> Si yo me plantearía iag o empresas de leasing, me parece más probable comprar timofonicas a 3 y esperar los dividendos cada año en cuanto Latinoamérica se recupere.
> 
> Vamos a vivir un aumento del "tele-todo" y las empresas de comunicaciones tiene aquí más probabilidades de ganar.



Pero si van a vender todo el negocio de Latinoamérica salvo Brasil. Anda vuelve al bar y pide otra caña....


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Esto es como un propietario de zulitos que aunque el paro este en el 100 x cien diga, a mí eso no me afecta, firme un contrato con mi inquilino de que en los próximos 3 meses me tiene que pagar 1500 euros al mes......
> 
> Mejor no se puede entender



Es lo mismo un contrato de alquiler en Españaun contrato de leasing de aviones, que está con un nivel de seguridad bestial en todo organismo internacional. Tú sabes que las compañías de leasing, cuando te alquilan, tienes que dejar un depósito en plan "por si acaso no pagas"? Tú sabes que cuanto más marronera sea la.compañia, el depósito es mayor? Tú impagas.mañana. manda la de leasing un piloto, se lleva el avión, y encima se queda el depósito, que son varios meses del leasing. Igualito que el piso que le alquilas a la Puri y el Antonio. Poderes una de bravas de la que entras a mear anda...


----------



## antoniussss (20 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero si van a vender todo el negocio de Latinoamérica salvo Brasil. Anda vuelve al bar y pide otra caña....





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es lo mismo un contrato de alquiler en Españaun contrato de leasing de aviones, que está con un nivel de seguridad bestial en todo organismo internacional. Tú sabes que las compañías de leasing, cuando te alquilan, tienes que dejar un depósito en plan "por si acaso no pagas"? Tú sabes que cuanto más marronera sea la.compañia, el depósito es mayor? Tú impagas.mañana. manda la de leasing un piloto, se lleva el avión, y encima se queda el depósito, que son varios meses del leasing. Igualito que el piso que le alquilas a la Puri y el Antonio. Poderes una de bravas de la que entras a mear anda...



La primera regla de la bolsa para no darte una ostia es no ser un flipado de la vida.

Aquí se hablan de cosas probables, y un leasing o la subcontratacion de trabajadores se hace por un buen motivo:

- ganar flexibilidad en épocas de crisis o descensos de demanda.

Allá tú, pero a iag le sobran unos cuantos aviones aunque se vaya retomando la normalidad y sí, es mejor perder el depósito de 4 meses que no pufar 1 año.

Vuelvo a repetir, como posibilidad es bastante probable, ni tiene que ocurrir al 100 x ciento ni no tiene que ocurrir al 100 x ciento.


----------



## HARLEY66 (20 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *S&P rebaja a IAG a bono basura: "Está tomando medidas pero no serán suficientes"*
> 
> *S&P Global* ha rebajado el ‘rating’ de International Consolidated Airlines (IAG) a BB+ desde BBB-, lo que significa que la aerolínea británico-española ha entrado en la categoría de *bono basura, *cayendo por debajo del grado de inversión. La agencia también ha cambiado la perspectiva de la cotizada desde ‘estable’ a ‘negativo’.
> 
> ...



Estos son los que calificaron con la triple A a Lehman Broters una semana antes de quebrar y desatar una de las mayores crisis modernas, no?
Por poner sus opiniones " en contexto " ....


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> La primera regla de la bolsa para no darte una ostia es no ser un flipado de la vida.
> 
> Aquí se hablan de cosas probables, y un leasing o la subcontratacion de trabajadores se hace por un buen motivo:
> 
> ...



Si no quieres ser un flipado de la.vida, abres Yahoo finance, escribes aer cap, y ves su evolución en todo el ciclo alcista de los últimos 10 años. Haz lo mismo con fly leasing o con air lease.

No entendiste ni el negocio de leasing, ni sabías ni siquiera que existía, ni sabes quién coño es aer CAP, ni sabías que telefónica va a vender todos sus putos negocios en Latinoamérica excepto Brasil . Y tu diciendo que hay que invertir ahí que de ahí se paga el dividendo. Y luego encima dices que no hay que ir de flipado de la vida. Lo que no hay que hacer es hablar sin tener ni puta idea.


----------



## antoniussss (20 May 2020)

Yo no he dicho que haya que invertir en timofonicas
Yo he dicho que para invertir en empresas de leasing, dónde ahora mismo hay una incertidumbre de cojones, compro telefónica en 3 euros si llega.

Me importa un huevo la evolución bursátil que hayan tenido las empresas de leasing de aviones, yo te he dado dos apuntes:


-1. No estés tan seguro que vayan a cobrar el 100 x cien de sus leasing y en tiempo y forma.

-2. Las empresas de alquiler, sí, un leasing es un tipo de alquiler, aunque todo palabro en inglés mola mucho, son las primeras en sufrir una crisis porque los clientes compran en propiedad una parte y otra en alquiler o leasing o subcontratación del servicio para darles carpetazo si los ingresos caen.


Si tu crees que Iberia o cualquier aerolínea del mundo va a tener decenas o centenas de aviones parados y pagando religiosamente cada mes, porque venimos del mayor pico de viajeros de aerolíneas de la historia, allá tú con tu dinero, metelo todo si es tan seguro y sube foto de la operación.


----------



## Value (21 May 2020)

Los contratos están para respetarlos y en caso de no hacerlo pues les tocará pagar por romperlos.

Ya ha pasado hace unas semanas que una aerolinea (Norwegian) ha pagado a Aercap creo que fué en acciones de su empresa. Desde luego no es lo más óptimo, pero mucho mejor que no cobrar si que es.

Realmente a mi lo único que me preocupa a medio plazo es que debido a la posible quiebra de muchas empresas empiecen a bajar el valor de los aviones. De momento no es un problema, pues Fly Leasing reportó hace unas semanas la venta de 6 aviones por encima del valor en libros.

P.D: Llevo en cartera FLY y AL.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que haya que invertir en timofonicas
> Yo he dicho que para invertir en empresas de leasing, dónde ahora mismo hay una incertidumbre de cojones, compro telefónica en 3 euros si llega.
> 
> Me importa un huevo la evolución bursátil que hayan tenido las empresas de leasing de aviones, yo te he dado dos apuntes:
> ...



Claro que hay incertidumbre de cojones en las de leasing, nos ha jodido. Pero sabes que precio están?! Fly leasing está a PER 1. U N O. Si no lo entiendes te hago un croquis


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

Value dijo:


> Los contratos están para respetarlos y en caso de no hacerlo pues les tocará pagar por romperlos.
> 
> Ya ha pasado hace unas semanas que una aerolinea (Norwegian) ha pagado a Aercap creo que fué en acciones de su empresa. Desde luego no es lo más óptimo, pero mucho mejor que no cobrar si que es.
> 
> ...



No te molestes. Si quieres salseo di que mañana IAG sube un 10% y que ya pasó lo peor


----------



## antoniussss (21 May 2020)

Si no entiendes tú qué ahora mismo comparar PERS no sirve de nada hasta que no veas resultados trimestre 2, que sumados al trimestre 1, te puede dar más o menos idea del PER del año 2020.

Esto ya lo he vivido, ejjjke Renolt tiene un PER bajísimo (comparando pero de diciembre 2019), ejjjke los banquitos, ejjjke no sé cuántos.

Si no entiendes tú qué esas inversiones que pretendes hacer son de capital riesgo, con probabilidades más de un 80 x ciento de perderlo todo o casi todo, pues allá tú.

Si al final te sale bien, enhorabuena, pero puedes decir, joder me he arriesgado muchísimo y al final me ha salido, a: tontossss que sois muuuuuu tontossss, que hasta el más tonto lo sabia (muy tipical Spanish en las inversiones)


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Si no entiendes tú qué ahora mismo comparar PERS no sirve de nada hasta que no veas resultados trimestre 2, que sumados al trimestre 1, te puede dar más o menos idea del PER del año 2020.
> 
> Esto ya lo he vivido, ejjjke Renolt tiene un PER bajísimo (comparando pero de diciembre 2019), ejjjke los banquitos, ejjjke no sé cuántos.
> 
> ...



Lo primero es que el PER 1 es con beneficios de Q1 2020.

Lo segundo es que Fly Leasing ya ha dado facilidades de pago a más del 30% de sus clientes, y lo ha llevado a su cuenta de resultados. Y aún así, en esos resultados de Q1, PER 1. U N O. 

Lo tercero es que esta compañía apenas va a recibir ningún avión más este año. Todos a partir del año que viene.

Lo cuarto es que el contrato medio restante con las aerolíneas es de más de siete años. S I E T E. Si la aerolínea no vuela con los juguetes, es su problema. Y como te dije, si la aerolínea no paga, se queda sin su depósito, elcual supone unos cuantos meses del avión. Y el avión de vuelta por supuesto.

Si quieres seguir hablando de un sector que no conoces, yo tengo la paciencia que haga falta para dejarte como el paco mayor del reino. Tú decides


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Si no entiendes tú qué ahora mismo comparar PERS no sirve de nada hasta que no veas resultados trimestre 2, que sumados al trimestre 1, te puede dar más o menos idea del PER del año 2020.
> 
> Esto ya lo he vivido, ejjjke Renolt tiene un PER bajísimo (comparando pero de diciembre 2019), ejjjke los banquitos, ejjjke no sé cuántos.
> 
> ...



Y por cierto, mírate la crisis de 2008. Ponte en Yahoo finance la grafica de aer cap y mira su evolución de 2007 hasta ahora. Si ya lo hizo una vez, porque ahora sería diferente?


----------



## antoniussss (21 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo primero es que el PER 1 es con beneficios de Q1 2020.
> 
> Lo segundo es que Fly Leasing ya ha dado facilidades de pago a más del 30% de sus clientes, y lo ha llevado a su cuenta de resultados. Y aún así, en esos resultados de Q1, PER 1. U N O.
> 
> ...




A ver payaso sabelotodo

Fly leasing tiene 2700 millones de deuda. 250 millones en caja.

Ni con tu polla meto 1 céntimo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> A ver payaso sabelotodo
> 
> Fly leasing tiene 2700 millones de deuda. 250 millones en caja.
> 
> Ni con tu polla meto 1 céntimo.



Pero si es a efectos prácticos una entidad financiera que alquila un tipo de activo. Tú mides la deuda de un banco? No te cansas de hacer el ridículo?


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

Cuéntanos, no se, la deuda de Bankinter. Y así nos echamos unas risas con el paco mayor del pueblo


----------



## antoniussss (21 May 2020)

Que cansino eres, que me parece muy bien que metas tu dinero ahí, pero par años foreros incautos, pon tu pantallazo de tu pasta metida ahí o deja de vender cuentas de la lechera y avisar de los riesgos.

Pharmamar, el chicharro español a cualquier paco que le.preguntes tiene 259 millones de euros en caja, 50 millones de deuda y hay quien no le mete ni un euro ni con tu cola.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Que cansino eres, que me parece muy bien que metas tu dinero ahí, pero par años foreros incautos, pon tu pantallazo de tu pasta metida ahí o deja de vender cuentas de la lechera y avisar de los riesgos.
> 
> Pharmamar, el chicharro español a cualquier paco que le.preguntes tiene 259 millones de euros en caja, 50 millones de deuda y hay quien no le mete ni un euro ni con tu cola.



Yo creo que tú prefieres Ercros, verdad?


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

Si al menos ahora medio entiendes el negocio del leasing de aviones, me doy por satisfecho


----------



## antoniussss (21 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo creo que tú prefieres Ercros, verdad?



Efectivamente, y ahí estoy metido, y no me voy ni a dignar a contestarte por qué.

Te coges su informe anual de 220 páginas, lo estudias, indagas por la red unas cifras, y ya sabrás por qué estoy ahí.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Efectivamente, y ahí estoy metido, y no me voy ni a dignar a contestarte por qué.
> 
> Te coges su informe anual de 220 páginas, lo estudias, indagas por la red unas cifras, y ya sabrás por qué estoy ahí.



Hay una diferencia. Que yo no me he leído nada de Ercros, entonces no voy a decirte si es buena o mala inversión. Literalmente no tengo ni idea. Te leíste tu un solo informe de una de leasing?

Y sin embargo entras como un elefante en una cacharrería


----------



## antoniussss (21 May 2020)

Pd. Cuidadito con ercros que se puede ir a 1,50 por los gacelillas.


----------



## Value (21 May 2020)

No sé porque os lo tomáis como algo personal.

Tenéis que tener en cuenta que FLY cotiza a día de hoy con un descuento del 70% respecto a los precios de Enero. Para mi a estos precios la relación riesgo/beneficio es muy positiva y por eso la llevo en cartera.


----------



## tremenk (21 May 2020)

Value dijo:


> No sé porque os lo tomáis como algo personal.
> 
> Tenéis que tener en cuenta que FLY cotiza a día de hoy con un descuento del 70% respecto a los precios de Enero. Para mi a estos precios la relación riesgo/beneficio es muy positiva y por eso la llevo en cartera.



Como ya se ha comentado muchas veces en este subforo...eso de descuento de un 70% es muy relativo.


----------



## Value (21 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Como ya se ha comentado muchas veces en este subforo...eso de descuento de un 70% es muy relativo.



Todo es relativo compañero. De no serlo la cotización de FLY ya se habría recuperado en parte como si que lo han hecho AL o Aercap.

Un saludo.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (21 May 2020)

Bono basura, colega.


----------



## gordinflas (21 May 2020)

FLY está barata de verdad. Las otras 2 de leasing también, pero no tanto. FLY está a precio de empresa quebrada pero sigue generando pasta (y la seguirá generando hasta que las mayoría de aerolíneas a las que ha cedido los aviones quiebren, que si pasa no será en este Q2). Otra cosa es pensar que hay razones para que esté barata, y ahí estoy 100% de acuerdo.

¿Es capital riesgo? Sin ninguna duda. Estamos en las puertas de la peor crisis de los últimos 100 años. Casi todo lo cíclico regulero es capital riesgo. ¿Es más arriesgado que una aerolínea? Yo creo que no. Eso sería como decir que el tío que alquila un local tiene más riesgo que el tío que usa el local como tienda. El de la tienda, si está cerrado, tiene que seguir pagando al del local. Si el de la tienda decide no pagar el alquiler el tío que tiene el local no lo pierde aunque lo tenga hipotecado. Puede venderlo o encontrar a otro inquilino.


----------



## lopintanfiero (21 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Que cansino eres, que me parece muy bien que metas tu dinero ahí, pero par años foreros incautos, pon tu pantallazo de tu pasta metida ahí o deja de vender cuentas de la lechera y avisar de los riesgos.



Disculpa que me meta en la conversacion, pero creo que sobre FLY se ha dejado bien claro desde el principio que es una inversion que tiene sus riesgos. Que ademas sea una de las que esta en el hilo de la cartera kamikaze lo deja bien claro.


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Bono basura, colega.



Pues parece que le sienta bien el bono basura.... un 3,80% arriba rigth now


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (21 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues parece que le sienta bien el bono basura.... un 3,80% arriba rigth now



4,8% ahora, enhorabuena, pero queda muuuuucho partido.


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> 4,8% ahora, enhorabuena, pero queda muuuuucho partido.



Hasta el año 2030, desde luego....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues parece que le sienta bien el bono basura.... un 3,80% arriba rigth now


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (21 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues parece que le sienta bien el bono basura.... un 3,80% arriba rigth now



Yo sigo esperando con el cazo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Yo sigo esperando con el cazo.



Y yo... me gustaría comprar algo más antes de que esto se vaya definitivamente hacia arriba.... yo creo que oportunidades antes del verano vamos a tener, sobretodo para el Q2


----------



## carlosas (21 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



Que marchuqui no?


----------



## Coronavirus (21 May 2020)

Maestros bolseros,


HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y yo... me gustaría comprar algo más antes de que esto se vaya definitivamente hacia arriba.... yo creo que oportunidades antes del verano vamos a tener, sobretodo para el Q2



yo a 1.10 este gobierno va a destrozarlo todo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Que marchuqui no?



Me has hecho sentirme viejo, cabrón.

La alusión es al pump&dump.

Esta canción y grupo eran potentes en la década de los 90.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Maestros bolseros,
> 
> yo a 1.10 este gobierno va a destrozarlo todo.



Este gobierno es lo peor que le ha pasado a España en mucho tiempo.

Por cierto, ¿quien les voto? Ah, no, espera, que no fue nadie...


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Este gobierno es lo peor que le ha pasado a España en mucho tiempo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿quien les voto? Ah, no, espera, que no fue nadie...



yo desde luego, no


----------



## uberales (21 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Este gobierno es lo peor que le ha pasado a España en mucho tiempo.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿quien les voto? Ah, no, espera, que no fue nadie...



Como con Felipe...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Como con Felipe...



El problema de votar es que tu voto tiene el mismo valor que el de un mongol.

Sueño con un día en el que el voto debe estar condicionado a un examen de inteligencia, conocimientos básicos de historia, de politica, etc...un "examen de ciudadanía" o algo así.

O mejor aún, un gobierno tecnocrático. Los poderes en manos de los mejores del pais en cada cosa.

En fin, que mejor me voy a Suiza.


----------



## carlosas (21 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me has hecho sentirme viejo, cabrón.
> 
> La alusión es al pump&dump.
> 
> Esta canción y grupo eran potentes en la década de los 90.



Jejejeje viene bien recordar esos temazos en tiempos de coronavirus cuando las preparábamos gordas sin distancias ni ostias.


----------



## Multinick2020 (22 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El problema de votar es que tu voto tiene el mismo valor que el de un mongol.
> 
> Sueño con un día en el que el voto debe estar condicionado a un examen de inteligencia, conocimientos básicos de historia, de politica, etc...un "examen de ciudadanía" o algo así.
> 
> ...



Pues anda que no conozco yo paletos con carrera. Así estamos.
Yo dejaría sólo votar a personas con experiencia militar y/o las que sepan cultivar un huerto.

Si, tal vez en Suiza.


----------



## tremenk (22 May 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> Pues anda que no conozco yo paletos con carrera. Así estamos.
> Yo dejaría sólo votar a *personas con experiencia militar y*/o las que sepan cultivar un huerto.
> 
> Si, tal vez en Suiza.


----------



## Coronavirus (22 May 2020)

Se han abiertos ya corredores sanitarios, uk amenaza con cuarentenas y Garzón haciéndose fotitos : Garzón abre otro frente contra el turismo y solivianta a las aerolíneas

Espero las acciones a 10 centimos a este paso..


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (22 May 2020)

Queda mucha guerra aquí. Amigos. Sigo con la red puesta por debajo de dos. Que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Se han abiertos ya corredores sanitarios, uk amenaza con cuarentenas y Garzón haciéndose fotitos : Garzón abre otro frente contra el turismo y solivianta a las aerolíneas
> 
> Espero las acciones a 10 centimos a este paso..



Joder, vaya susto me has dado.

Leí "UK amenaza con CUARENTONAS". Ya me imaginaba yo a UK fletando aviones llenos de gordas tiradas en paracaidas de esos que usan para lanzar tanques...como si no tuvieramos aqui problemas suficientes con la charificación.

Perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## uberales (22 May 2020)

¿Cómo veis el día por ahora?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis el día por ahora?



Creo recordar en algún sitio que dije que el Viernes sería día de recuperación. Ésto no viene de un sesudo estudio, sino de que es lo que suele pasar tras una semana como ésta.

Me gustaría ver por fin a IAG de vuelta en los 2 euros. Le doy un 20% de posibilidades, aunque lo dudo.

Una cosa que empiezo a ver es una especie de preparación para una explosión EURUSD. No sé como explicarlo con claridad, pero noto como los nubarrones antes de la tormenta. Los USAnos ya dicen que van a seguir imprimiendo dinero, y los Merkelianos dicen que ellos también, pero menos. No oculto que veo el EURUSD a 1.10 mínimo de aqui a finales de año, y puede ser que estos días sean el momento de irse metiendo para la gran escalada.


----------



## uberales (22 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo recordar en algún sitio que dije que el Viernes sería día de recuperación. Ésto no viene de un sesudo estudio, sino de que es lo que suele pasar tras una semana como ésta.
> 
> Me gustaría ver por fin a IAG de vuelta en los 2 euros. Le doy un 20% de posibilidades, aunque lo dudo.
> 
> Una cosa que empiezo a ver es una especie de preparación para una explosión EURUSD. No sé como explicarlo con claridad, pero noto como los nubarrones antes de la tormenta. Los USAnos ya dicen que van a seguir imprimiendo dinero, y los Merkelianos dicen que ellos también, pero menos. No oculto que veo el EURUSD a 1.10 mínimo de aqui a finales de año, y puede ser que estos días sean el momento de irse metiendo para la gran escalada.



Dos preguntillas.

Iag, imagino que baje de 2€ en las próximas semanas. Pero, ¿Podría haber subida por el tema de que empiezan algunos vuelos? La q2 imagino que les pegue un palo grande.

Eurusd, ¿cómo hacéis para invertir ahí? 

Estoy aprendiendo mucho con los que abrís y habláis en estos hilos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Dos preguntillas.
> 
> Iag, imagino que baje de 2€ en las próximas semanas. Pero, ¿Podría haber subida por el tema de que empiezan algunos vuelos? La q2 imagino que les pegue un palo grande.
> 
> ...



1. IAG: Has dado en el clavo. En el mercado emocional es posible que cuando salte el primer vuelo IAG multiplique su valor. Así de tonta es la gente. O es posible que nadie se fie o no tenga dinero. Yo pienso (turbante on) que cuando empiecen los vuelos TRANSCONTINENTALES veremos a IAG a 3 euros. PIENSO, OJO.

2. Hay dos formas de hacer EURUSD. Puedes meterte con Forex, pero es mas para intradia. Cada día te cobran comisión. Estas semanas pasadas saqué dos veces algo mas de 1000 euros con éste sistema, pero si eres novato por favor no te metas porque el apalancamiento puede matarte.

La segunda forma es con un "Forex ETFS". Por ejemplo "ETFS 5x Shot USD Long EUR". Significa que ganarás dinero si el dolar se devalua con respecto al euro. También esta el producto contrario, lógicamente.

La ventaja de estos ETFS es que pagas por ellos una vez al año. Para largo plazo son mas baratos. La desventaja es que ganas menos dinero porque no puedes apalancarte (ellos ya vienen apalancados. En éste caso a 5x).

En el punto vital en el que me encuentro prefiero el ETFs, y para cosas rápidas tiro del otro. Como ves, la elección dependera de si quieres esperarte un tiempo o no.


----------



## uberales (22 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. IAG: Has dado en el clavo. En el mercado emocional es posible que cuando salte el primer vuelo IAG multiplique su valor. Así de tonta es la gente. O es posible que nadie se fie o no tenga dinero. Yo pienso (turbante on) que cuando empiecen los vuelos TRANSCONTINENTALES veremos a IAG a 3 euros. PIENSO, OJO.
> 
> 2. Hay dos formas de hacer EURUSD. Puedes meterte con Forex, pero es mas para intradia. Cada día te cobran comisión. Estas semanas pasadas saqué dos veces algo mas de 1000 euros con éste sistema, pero si eres novato por favor no te metas porque el apalancamiento puede matarte.
> 
> ...



Entonces me espero un poco con iag a esperar resultados q2 para que bajen un poco de 2, es lo que he enetendido, ¿no? 

Norwegian, ¿qué dirías?

En cuanto has dicho apalancamiento ya me has metido mucho miedo. Es lo de comprar con préstamo, ¿no? Un etf, ¿si está apalancado a mi no me afectaría? Si ahora mismo metiera 500€ (pongamos) en un etf a través del santander, ¿solo que cobrarían la comisión anual? ¿Funciona como un fondo? ¿O es como una acción? No querría que me metieran las deudas esas, ese es el miedo que tengo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Entonces me espero un poco con iag a esperar resultados q2 para que bajen un poco de 2, es lo que he enetendido, ¿no?
> 
> Norwegian, ¿qué dirías?
> 
> En cuanto has dicho apalancamiento ya me has metido mucho miedo. Es lo de comprar con préstamo, ¿no? Un etf, ¿si está apalancado a mi no me afectaría? Si ahora mismo metiera 500€ (pongamos) en un etf a través del santander, ¿solo que cobrarían la comisión anual? ¿Funciona como un fondo? ¿O es como una acción? No querría que me metieran las deudas esas, ese es el miedo que tengo.




Sabes lo que pasó en Norwegian? Entiendes los acuerdos a los que llegaron, los canjes de deuda, los acuerdos con las de leasing, las ampliaciones de capital, la ayuda que se espera del gobierno noruego y como está planificada en distintas fases?

No, verdad?

Pues no te metas en lo que no sabes. Así de facil


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Entonces me espero un poco con iag a esperar resultados q2 para que bajen un poco de 2, es lo que he enetendido, ¿no?
> 
> Norwegian, ¿qué dirías?
> 
> En cuanto has dicho apalancamiento ya me has metido mucho miedo. Es lo de comprar con préstamo, ¿no? Un etf, ¿si está apalancado a mi no me afectaría? Si ahora mismo metiera 500€ (pongamos) en un etf a través del santander, ¿solo que cobrarían la comisión anual? ¿Funciona como un fondo? ¿O es como una acción? No querría que me metieran las deudas esas, ese es el miedo que tengo.



Consejos de IAG yo se los pediría mejor a @arriba/abajo que sabe bastante mas que yo.

Yo te puedo decir lo que YO voy a hacer. Yo me espero a ver si baja de los 2 euros. Según las noticias y lo que me entere por debajo de la mesa (si me entero de algo) me meteré o esperaré a 1.8 o esperaré a ver si no me como una ampliación de capital.

Dicho ésto, YO, personalmente, quiero tener a IAG en mi cartera porque YO, personalmente, le veo futuro sobre todo en vuelos intercontinentales con las Americas.

Lo del apalancamiento no es exáctamente comprar con préstamo, pero parecido. No vas a acabar debiendo dinero, pero su puedes perder todo el dinero que tienes en esa cuenta que abras.

Me explico. Supongamos que tienes 1000 euros en esa cuenta, y usas 100 para comprar EURUSD a largo (por decir algo). Si de repente durante 15 segundos se van a cortos muchísimo puedes perder los 100 y los otros 900, incluso si al siguiente segundo se vayan a largos y resulta que tenías razón.

Pierdes los 900 porque estas apostando con tus 100 euros mas otros 1.000, o 5000, o lo que sea, del apalancamiento. Muchas cuentas te permiten un 25x, imagina...

El tema es que, mientras tengas fondos, podrás aguantar esos saltos. Si la caida de 15 segundos te quita 990 euros, entonces cuando vuelta a subir no los has perdido. Solo si la caida es superior a tus fondos automáticamente lo perderás todo.

Lo ideal sería poner 100 euros y tener 10.000 en la cuenta y así esos saltos no te afectan. Durante unos segundos pasarás de 10.000 a 5000, luego a 1000, y de repente PUM te pones en 12000. Es un ejemplo básico, claro.

Las ETFs son distintas. También puedes perderlo todo, pero son mas inmunes a estos saltos de varios segundos ya que no tienes ese apalancamiento. Por ejemplo, la que te he comentado viaja desde hace un año entre el 5.67 y el 9.93. Es mas difícil perder todo tu dinero, pero tampoco vas a hacerte rico de repente.

Recuerda:
Si buscas algo rápido donde poder ganar/perder mucho dinero = Forex.
Si crees en una subida/bajada progresiva a varios años vista = ETFs.

Por supuesto si alguien quiere mejorar mi pacoexplicación que sea bienvenido.


----------



## uberales (22 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sabes lo que pasó en Norwegian? Entiendes los acuerdos a los que llegaron, los canjes de deuda, los acuerdos con las de leasing, las ampliaciones de capital, la ayuda que se espera del gobierno noruego y como está planificada en distintas fases?
> 
> No, verdad?
> 
> Pues no te metas en lo que no sabes. Así de facil



Ok, gracias. 
¿Crees que iag puede bajar de 2€ con los datos del q2? El tema de las leasing me ha parecido muy interesante.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Ok, gracias.
> ¿Crees que iag puede bajar de 2€ con los datos del q2? El tema de las leasing me ha parecido muy interesante.




Yo no sé lo que va a hacer la acción a una semana o un mes. Ni idea. Yo presiento que el mercado en general, especialmente en USA, está burbujeado a saco (Uber despidiendo a un 25% de su plantilla, tan jodido como una aerolínea o un hotel y con una caída del 15%?!?!?!), Creo que las aerolíneas van a seguir desangrándose por meses. Espero noticias en aerolíneas como Lufthansa con ampliaciones de capital. Y espero cositas gordas en USA con sus aerolíneas. Lo normal es que eso no sea bien recibido en el.sector y puede que veamos puntos de pánico saliéndose de todo lo que vuela, lo bueno, lo medio bueno y lo malo.

También veo una serie de noticias de aerolíneas quitando sus A380 por ejemplo, y probablemente otros aviones. Cómo van a bajar en demanda, están cogiendo algunos aviones, los menos eficientes y que crean que no van a necesitar, y los están mandando al desguace. Problema aquí. No están totalmente despreciados, así que tienen que meterse en la cuenta de resultados esa depreciación. Eso va a entrar en Q2, y quizás más allá. Pero por lo que veo, especialmente Q2. Y hablo de cientos de millones.

A partir de aquí, quien quiera y sepa entender, que entienda.

Aún recuerdo cuando me atreví a dar plazo sobre la aniquilación de Norwegian, y algún tonto me vino a decir que me equivoqué de semana. Bueno...mírate la gráfica de norwegian, cuanto valía hace seis meses y cuánto vale ahora.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2020)

Una pista - sabéis quién no suele tener A380 en cartera? Las de leasing. Es decir lo primero que están haciendo las aerolíneas es quitarse sus propios aviones y mandarlos a chatarra, y no salirse de los contratos de leasing. Porque? La lógica indica que si pudieran, harían eso antes que meter cientos de millones acelerados en depreciaciones. Así que, quizás....es que es tan sencillo como que no pueden salirse de esos contratos.


----------



## euricco (22 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo recordar en algún sitio que dije que el Viernes sería día de recuperación. Ésto no viene de un sesudo estudio, sino de que es lo que suele pasar tras una semana como ésta.
> 
> Me gustaría ver por fin a IAG de vuelta en los 2 euros. Le doy un 20% de posibilidades, aunque lo dudo.
> 
> Una cosa que empiezo a ver es una especie de preparación para una explosión EURUSD. No sé como explicarlo con claridad, pero noto como los nubarrones antes de la tormenta. Los USAnos ya dicen que van a seguir imprimiendo dinero, y los Merkelianos dicen que ellos también, pero menos. No oculto que veo el EURUSD a 1.10 mínimo de aqui a finales de año, y puede ser que estos días sean el momento de irse metiendo para la gran escalada.




desde la true ignorancia, esa variación que puede significar ?, te refieres a movimientos macro economicos o es algo que puede afectar incluso el que pase la conversión euro dolar de 1.08 a 1.10 en los niveles que nos movemos los que estamos mas aterrizados respecto a un capital invertido en uno u otro lugar.


----------



## Feti (22 May 2020)

Jajaja... Aquí todo el mundo y los súper expertos esperando a que baje a 1.8 para comprar. Y a 1.8 estaba hace una semana, cuando efectivamente nadie dijo que era buen momento para comprar. El nivel de este foro es un tanto desconcertante.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (22 May 2020)

Le he hecho un intra cuando palmaba 6%, a ver como cierra.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Jajaja... Aquí todo el mundo y los súper expertos esperando a que baje a 1.8 para comprar. Y a 1.8 estaba hace una semana, cuando efectivamente nadie dijo que era buen momento para comprar. El nivel de este foro es un tanto desconcertante.



Yo solo la compraría a 120 peniques. Y a ese precio tendría que mirar a cuánto está WizzAir y Ryanair. Lo digo por si te sirve para seguir riéndote.


----------



## Feti (22 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo solo la compraría a 120 peniques. Y a ese precio tendría que mirar a cuánto está WizzAir y Ryanair. Lo digo por si te sirve para seguir riéndote.



No se quien eres. Puedes comprar lo que quieras y al precio que quieras. No me importa.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2020)

Feti dijo:


> No se quien eres. Puedes comprar lo que quieras y al precio que quieras. No me importa.



De verdad no te importa?!?! Me partes el corazón!!!!


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (22 May 2020)

2,14 Bueno, pues ya estás en rojo otra vez.

Yo también XD


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> 2,14 Bueno, pues ya estás en rojo otra vez.
> 
> Yo también XD



Rojo pasion again...


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (23 May 2020)

Cuarentena para los viajeros que lleguen a Reino Unido a partir del 8 de junio

A tomar por culo guiris.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (23 May 2020)

Viruelo dice que en julio to Dios a Ejpaña de jolideis.

El lunes IAG petardazo para arriba.

Eso es así. Enhorabuena a los que están dentro.


----------



## Dr.L (23 May 2020)

Pues si, debería pegar una buena subida, yo estoy fuera por cagon


----------



## HARLEY66 (23 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Viruelo dice que en julio to Dios a Ejpaña de jolideis.
> 
> El lunes IAG petardazo para arriba.
> 
> Eso es así. Enhorabuena a los que están dentro.



La lógica nos dice que IAG, Meliá, Aena tienen que tirar arriba fuerte, pero me temo que el Ibex está tan manipulado que vaya usted a saber


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (23 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> La lógica nos dice que IAG, Meliá, Aena tienen que tirar arriba fuerte, pero me temo que el Ibex está tan manipulado que vaya usted a saber



Tranquilo, si encofrador de mierda dice que verde fuerte, habrá fuerte verde.


----------



## HARLEY66 (23 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Tranquilo, si encofrador de mierda dice que verde fuerte, habrá fuerte verde.



Pues me va a saber mal por Meliá..... le puse una par de veces ordenes tan abajo que más bien eran para que no entrasen, pero creo que las debería haber pillado un poco más arriba, hubiera dado igual


----------



## HARLEY66 (23 May 2020)

En La Sexta Noche no paran de dar la matraca con que la gente haga YA sus reservas hoteleras porque en julio va a estar todo abierto y sacando imágenes de playas, terracitas, etc, etc.
Es obvio de que hay consigna de que todos a los hoteles y apartamentos que hay que facturar


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> En La Sexta Noche no paran de dar la matraca con que la gente haga YA sus reservas hoteleras porque en julio va a estar todo abierto y sacando imágenes de playas, terracitas, etc, etc.
> Es obvio de que hay consigna de que todos a los hoteles y apartamentos que hay que facturar



Accor a cortoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos!


----------



## Coronavirus (24 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Viruelo dice que en julio to Dios a Ejpaña de jolideis.
> 
> El lunes IAG petardazo para arriba.
> 
> Eso es así. Enhorabuena a los que están dentro.



Ya la cargaste esta semana a cortos, todavía vemos a iag a 0. 20 con tus predicciones.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (24 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Ya la cargaste esta semana a cortos, todavía vemos a iag a 0. 20 con tus predicciones.



Encofrador dice que petardazo el lunes y petardazo habrá. Yo compré el viernes cuando estaba bajando un 6%.


----------



## Veloc (24 May 2020)

Yo esperando un largo mes por mis AENAs para que se disparen, esperemos acontecimientos.


----------



## spitfire (24 May 2020)

yo he comprado Melia a 3,40, mínimos de verdad
ahora el Presidente anuncia que en Julio abrirán los hoteles, así que esta semana se espera fuertes subidas


----------



## HARLEY66 (24 May 2020)

spitfire dijo:


> yo he comprado Melia a 3,40, mínimos de verdad
> ahora el Presidente anuncia que en Julio abrirán los hoteles, así que esta semana se espera fuertes subidas



pero si está a 3,49........ mínimos fueron a mediados de marzo, que estuvo a 2,70


----------



## antoniussss (24 May 2020)

No es lo mismo abrir, que tener una ocupscion y precios superiores a los costes.


----------



## spitfire (24 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> pero si está a 3,49........ mínimos fueron a mediados de marzo, que estuvo a 2,70



cierto, pero antes del cierre estaba a 8,40€ la acción
poco a poco irá recuperando valor a medio y largo


----------



## uberales (24 May 2020)

¿De verdad veis subidas esta semana? ¿Porpoco tiempo?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 May 2020)

Os veo un poco acelerados. Recomendaría calma y templanza.

¿Teneis un plan general? Yo tengo una hojita excel donde anoto todos los valores que quiero comprar, y al precio al que los quiero comprar. Luego, según vienen las noticias, voy realizando ajustes.

Cuidado con las compras locas.


----------



## uberales (24 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Os veo un poco acelerados. Recomendaría calma y templanza.
> 
> ¿Teneis un plan general? Yo tengo una hojita excel donde anoto todos los valores que quiero comprar, y al precio al que los quiero comprar. Luego, según vienen las noticias, voy realizando ajustes.
> 
> Cuidado con las compras locas.



Lo tengo pero con tanta noticia en tan poco tiempo uno se acelera. 

Por cierto, en el santander no veo el etf que recomendaste, es que no sé como hacer para abrir cuenta en iforex para pillarlo. Hay otros etfs pero no sé si pillar algo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Lo tengo pero con tanta noticia en tan poco tiempo uno se acelera.
> 
> Por cierto, en el santander no veo el etf que recomendaste, es que no sé como hacer para abrir cuenta en iforex para pillarlo. Hay otros etfs pero no sé si pillar algo.



¿A cual de las ETF te refieres? Yo no recomiendo nada, pero personalmente estoy con "Wisdomtree WTI Crude Oil", y en cuanto la UE saque finalmente el helicoptero voy a intentar meterme con "5x short USD long EUR".

No son recomendaciones, son EFTs en las que yo invierto o he invertido / voy a invertir. Lo digo porque ya sabes que tenemos gilipollas sueltos.

En mi caso estas ETFs son Alemanas. El ISIN de WTI es DE000A0KRJX4, y el de EURUSD es DE000A12Z322.

Dependiendo de los mercados con los que tu broker pueda acceder podrás o no acceder a ellas.

NOTA PARA NOVATOS: El ISIN (International Securities Identification Number) es una especie de DNI para stocks y ETFs. Las primeras letras identifican el pais (por ejemplo, el ISIN para AIG es ES01777542018, donde "ES" es España), después viene el número de identificación, y el número del final es una especie de CRC para detectar errores o fraude. En cualquier caso, donde interesa fijarse es el en pais para hacerte una idea de si vas a pagar doble imposición o no.


----------



## creative (24 May 2020)

Hasta que no aclaren lo de las cuarentenas..por otra parte ha habido recortes de producción de petroleo


----------



## tremenk (24 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Lo tengo pero con tanta noticia en tan poco tiempo uno se acelera.
> 
> Por cierto, en el santander no veo el etf que recomendaste, es que no sé como hacer para abrir cuenta en iforex para pillarlo. Hay otros etfs pero no sé si pillar algo.





FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿A cual de las ETF te refieres? Yo no recomiendo nada, pero personalmente estoy con "Wisdomtree WTI Crude Oil", y en cuanto la UE saque finalmente el helicoptero voy a intentar meterme con "5x short USD long EUR".
> 
> No son recomendaciones, son EFTs en las que yo invierto o he invertido / voy a invertir. Lo digo porque ya sabes que tenemos gilipollas sueltos.
> 
> ...



@uberales

No le metas en lo que te dice porque no tiene ni puñetera idea.

Ya se ha hablado mucho sobre los ETF ligado al petroleo hace un par de meses atrás, pero en esa época el fantasmilla este no estaba en el foro repartiendo miseria.

Histórico del ETF que te ha recomendado.




Tendencia bajista. Muy mala inversión si lo que pretendes es ir ha largo plazo. Puedes compararlo con el precio del WTI para sacar tu conclusión.

La causa bajista de este ETF es el *CONTANGO*. Un problema que sufren todas las materias primas.

Este ETF es ingles. Que tenga ya productos en diferentes bolsas con diferentes ISIN ya es cuestión de los gestores... se puede ver en su web.
https://www.wisdomtree.eu/en-gb/pro...ged-etps/commodities/wisdomtree-wti-crude-oil

Muchos valores como SAN o Grifols o Repsol en USA cotizan con ISIN americano por tema burocrático...El famoso ADR.

Este ETF como pone en su web se indexa al futuro del petróleo WTI a través del indice referencia como subyacente al Bloomberg WTI TR.

Sobre lo del ETF apalancado X5 ya me parece una subnormalidad como una casa para un novato que en su vida ha puesto pasta ahí... Creo que no se ha mirado ni los costes de mantenimiento de ese ETF y si a la larga le saldrá bien. Eso se utiliza para inversiones en muy corto plazo y tiene un muy mal planteamiento.

Si la UE mete el helicóptero de dinero, el QE o la impresora o como le queráis llamar a la economía es ilógico meterle un short al dolar y un Long al Euro porque justamente pasa lo contrario.

El efecto inmediato de un QE/inyección de liquidez por parte de la UE haría que el euro se depreciara por una mayor cantidad de euros en circulación a corto plazo. No me gusta mucho el rollo Forex pero la teoría es esa. Ya que cada uno se folle su dinero como quiera.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (24 May 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Os veo muy subiditos con IAG, yo sigo sin verlo tan claro como para entrar.



Pues ahí te quedas, amigo. El viernes había que haber entrado.

Sánchez: "Turistas, España os espera desde julio"

Puedo oler como se está reactivando todo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (24 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Pues ahí te quedas, amigo. El viernes había que haber entrado.
> 
> Sánchez: "Turistas, España os espera desde julio"
> 
> Puedo oler como se está reactivando todo.



Esta noche en el programa de Anita Pastor, monográfico sobre la apertura de fronteras y recuperación del turismo y los vuelos internacionales .
Parece que han dado la orden.....


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (24 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Esta noche en el programa de Anita Pastor, monográfico sobre la apertura de fronteras y recuperación del turismo y los vuelos internacionales .
> Parece que han dado la orden.....



El viernes la tiraron para trincar barato con lo que viene. Hasta yo me arrepiento de no haber metido unos miles más.


----------



## HARLEY66 (24 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> El viernes la tiraron para trincar barato con lo que viene. Hasta yo me arrepiento de no haber metido unos miles más.



Yo me quedé con lo que llevo, no parabais de meterme miedo y que me saliera ahora que podía..... mi intención es pillar más para el Q2, pero no se si se va a notar


----------



## Pacohimbersor (24 May 2020)

Pues nada, a mí me parece que todavía queda mucho partido. No obstante si nunca vuelven a bajar a mínimos mis felicitaciones a los que se arriesgaron y entraron a esos precios (envidia sana). Yo no me atreví porque no lo vi claro en este sector.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (24 May 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Siempre hay sitio y tiempo para entrar amigo (cuando se rompen resistencias básicamente)...



Sin duda. Pero es bonito estar dentro en pleno petardazo.


----------



## Javier Jc (24 May 2020)

yo veo aqí mas chicarro que otra cosa


----------



## tremenk (24 May 2020)

El Gobierno francés recomienda no venir de vacaciones a España porque ve contradictorias las medidas de Sánchez


----------



## La Enviada (24 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> @uberales
> 
> No le metas en lo que te dice porque no tiene ni puñetera idea.
> 
> ...



Añado la comparación del ETF (rojo) con el precio spot del petróleo WTI (negro), ambos en dólares. Aquí se ve perfectamente el efecto desastroso del contango en el medio plazo incluso si el petróleo sube. En la primera gráfica se hace un timing perfecto justo en el comienzo de una subida del 100% en el precio spot en dos años. En la segunda también se caza un mínimo pero la subida del 100% es mucho menos rápida: el ETF no produce ninguna rentabilidad a pesar de que el petróleo ha doblado su precio (y menos mal que se cazó el mínimo...). En efecto, o se sabe mucho sobre el petróleo (sé que va a subir justo ahora, mucho y rápido, se tienen que dar las tres cosas) o comprar un ETF de esto es casi garantía de pérdidas.


----------



## aventurero artritico (24 May 2020)

subirá a 2.5, no mucho más-


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 May 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> subirá a 2.5, no mucho más-



¿en base a?

Por cierto, si las compras a 2 y suben a 2.5, pues eso (y los dividendos, cuando/si vuelven) es lo que te llevas.


----------



## tremenk (24 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Añado la comparación del ETF (rojo) con el precio spot del petróleo WTI (negro), ambos en dólares. Aquí se ve perfectamente el efecto desastroso del contango en el medio plazo incluso si el petróleo sube. En la primera gráfica se hace un timing perfecto justo en el comienzo de una subida del 100% en el precio spot en dos años. En la segunda también se caza un mínimo pero la subida del 100% es mucho menos rápida: el ETF no produce ninguna rentabilidad a pesar de que el petróleo ha doblado su precio (y menos mal que se cazó el mínimo...). En efecto, o se sabe mucho sobre el petróleo (sé que va a subir justo ahora, mucho y rápido, se tienen que dar las tres cosas) o comprar un ETF de esto es casi garantía de pérdidas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 329054
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 329055



Cuanta mayor sea la volatilidad en el WTI peor funciona el ETF. El caso de 2008 no se vera mas ya que fue una tendencia alcista sin grandes volatilidades...solamente alcista entonces no había mucha diferencia en el precio del contrato del mes siguiente contra el contrato que se iba a vencer ahí reside la trampa. Por eso nunca mas ha vuelto a hacer lo del 2008...

Ejemplo 2009 y 2015...y esta vez no sera diferente a lo de 2009-2015.

Para el que quiera invertir a largo plazo en petroleo tiene el ETF ligado a petroleras era la solución que dimos en aquella época. Ejemplo el ETF XLE. Que se comporta muy parecido al WTI.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Añado la comparación del ETF (rojo) con el precio spot del petróleo WTI (negro), ambos en dólares. Aquí se ve perfectamente el efecto desastroso del contango en el medio plazo incluso si el petróleo sube. En la primera gráfica se hace un timing perfecto justo en el comienzo de una subida del 100% en el precio spot en dos años. En la segunda también se caza un mínimo pero la subida del 100% es mucho menos rápida: el ETF no produce ninguna rentabilidad a pesar de que el petróleo ha doblado su precio (y menos mal que se cazó el mínimo...). En efecto, o se sabe mucho sobre el petróleo (sé que va a subir justo ahora, mucho y rápido, se tienen que dar las tres cosas) o comprar un ETF de esto es casi garantía de pérdidas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 329054
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 329055



*Pues chica, con todos los respetos, a día de hoy lo tengo en +17.98%*, y como uso mi broker alemán, la comisión es de 1 euro (sin importar cantidad) + 1.23% si me las quedo pasado un año.

Las compré el 6 de Mayo, a 2.44 euros.

Si quieres te saco pantallazo. Avísame si te hace falta verlo.

No solo eso, también le tengo puesto un stop al +5%, así que pase lo que pase me vuelvo con dinero.

Así que, para ser "casi garantía de pérdidas" supongo que habré sido un tonto con suerte. Yo, y los otros que han entrado conmigo.

@PatrickBateman, me parece que tú también eres otro tonto que no tiene ni idea ¿verdad? Si mal no recuerdo tu le llevas ganado incluso mas que yo porque te metiste antes.

O igual no somos tontos.


----------



## La Enviada (24 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Pues chica, con todos los respetos, a día de hoy lo tengo en +17.98%*, y como uso mi broker alemán, la comisión es de 1 euro (sin importar cantidad) + 1.23% si me las quedo pasado un año.
> 
> Las compré el 6 de Mayo, a 2.44 euros.
> 
> ...




Me parece perfecto y felicidades, pero es que mi post no estaba aludiendo a tí ni a nadie que haya entrado en ese ETF, ni llamandoos tontos, no sé de dónde te sacas eso. El motivo del post era ilustrar el efecto del contango, que tú o Patrick Bateman lo conocéis pero no es nada obvio que lo sepa todo el mundo. Y como el contango es muy peligroso y se leen varios posts contando lo bien que están yendo los ETFs de petróleo, no está de más recordarlo de vez en cuando a los foreros nuevos y menos informados.


----------



## tremenk (24 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Pues chica, con todos los respetos, a día de hoy lo tengo en +17.98%*, y como uso mi broker alemán, la comisión es de 1 euro (sin importar cantidad) + 1.23% si me las quedo pasado un año.
> 
> Las compré el 6 de Mayo, a 2.44 euros.
> 
> ...



Eres bastante retard.

El precio del WTI el dia 06/05/2020 era de 22.79. Precio actual del WTI es de 33,41. Una subida casi del 50% y tu te has quedado con un supuesto beneficio del +17.98%... Solo con esto ya tendrías que estar en alerta de lo que esta pasando con tu supuesto ETF que replica al petroleo.

Ha largo plazo estas miserables subidas que te ganas del ETF en relación al petroleo se diluirán por el contango si ya sabemos que no tienes ni puñetera idea de lo que es. Y te quedaras con ese 5% del stop and loss que has puesto.

Como hemos dicho no es un producto que se le recomendaría a una persona a largo plazo por el CONTANGO.

No quita que si sube el petroleo pues este ETF que supuesta-mente va ligado al petroleo pues suba, lógico. El problema viene a la hora de salirse. Si no lo haces correctamente pues perderás los beneficios ganados en el pasado.

Es bastante fácil llegar ha esta conclusión. Solo tienes que ver el rendimiento de este ETF en el pasado.

Y si, quiero ver el pantallazo de tu supuesta inversion.

Vaya mierda de forero postea sin argumentos y solo dice gilipolleces. Encima cita a @PatrickBateman para que le defienda su supuesta inversión.

El broker de los seres de la luz no te dara IQ.


----------



## PatrickBateman (24 May 2020)

En este debate yo solo puedo decir que llevo un +36% realmente mi aprendizaje sobre los ETF petroleros ha ido sobre la marcha se que el contango se come parte del benéficio pero realmente mi etf va ligado mediante swaps a 6 meses al Bloomberg wti total return , y de momento no va nada mal veremos qué pasa no soy un experto en etf de petróleo ni pretendo serlo , mi especialidad son las acciones ya que mi campo es la economía y las finanzas , pero si que digo una cosa, en un principio por pura lógica en algún momento debe producirse una rotura de stock petrolero , por la sencilla razón de que la gestión y óptimizacion del stock es un fino equilibrio , aquí se ha reducido la producción y no poco , y por supuesto se le va a intentar dar salida en algún momento el consumo de petróleo se va a reactivar de forma brusca ahí debe producirse ese pico de demanda y una rotura del stock y ahí pienso vender


----------



## antoniussss (25 May 2020)

Pal feminista, arriba/abajo y los nuevos magos de las finanzas que vas a largo plazo:

La explicación a los foreros novatos sobre qué es una situación patrimonial negativa y qué sucede, pa cuando?

Porque eso es lo que seguramente os pase en iag y da igual ir pa largo plazo o a 50 años si quieres


----------



## tremenk (25 May 2020)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> En este debate yo solo puedo decir que llevo un +36% realmente mi aprendizaje sobre los ETF petroleros ha ido sobre la marcha se que el contango se come parte del benéficio pero realmente mi etf va ligado mediante swaps a 6 meses al Bloomberg wti total return , y de momento no va nada mal veremos qué pasa no soy un experto en etf de petróleo ni pretendo serlo , mi especialidad son las acciones ya que mi campo es la economía y las finanzas , pero si que digo una cosa, en un principio por pura lógica en algún momento debe producirse una rotura de stock petrolero , por la sencilla razón de que la gestión y óptimizacion del stock es un fino equilibrio , aquí se ha reducido la producción y no poco , y por supuesto se le va a intentar dar salida en algún momento el consumo de petróleo se va a reactivar de forma brusca ahí debe producirse ese pico de demanda y una rotura del stock y ahí pienso vender



Veo que tienes una estrategia clara, me alegra.

Solo quería contestarle a su "recomendación" venenosa para un novato. Y de paso confirmar que no tiene ni puta idea sobre los productos financieros en los que invierte.

Si ya sabemos cual ETF usas lo ha dicho feministo 2 paginas atrás.

Ojito no nos estamos quejando de la inversión en estos ETFs en determinados momentos del año... si no en recomendar X producto, sin tener ni puta idea. Como él hace. No sabe ni argumentar.

Saludos y gracias por tu argumento.


----------



## PatrickBateman (25 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pal feminista, arriba/abajo y los nuevos magos de las finanzas que vas a largo plazo:
> 
> La explicación a los foreros novatos sobre qué es una situación patrimonial negativa y qué sucede, pa cuando?
> 
> Porque eso es lo que seguramente os pase en iag y da igual ir pa largo plazo o a 50 años si quieres





antoniussss dijo:


> Pal feminista, arriba/abajo y los nuevos magos de las finanzas que vas a largo plazo:
> 
> La explicación a los foreros novatos sobre qué es una situación patrimonial negativa y qué sucede, pa cuando?
> 
> Porque eso es lo que seguramente os pase en iag y da igual ir pa largo plazo o a 50 años si quieres



Podria suceder pero en un contexto de tipos 0 te puedes financiar casi gratis y el ejemplo de esto lo tienes en Tesla , y como sobrevive y como tira la acción.


----------



## Ankou (25 May 2020)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> Podria suceder pero en un contexto de tipos 0 te puedes financiar casi gratis y el ejemplo de esto lo tienes en Tesla , y como sobrevive y como tira la acción.



Tesla tiene un CEO con carisma y un grupo de fans muy leales a la marca, no lo veo con IAG esto.

Aparte de estar enchufada a la maquinita del dinero y ser la niña de los ojos de muchos banqueros de inversión. (Tesla)


----------



## antoniussss (25 May 2020)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> Podria suceder pero en un contexto de tipos 0 te puedes financiar casi gratis y el ejemplo de esto lo tienes en Tesla , y como sobrevive y como tira la acción.




No tiene nada que ver los tipos 0 de interés con un patrimonio neto en negativo.

Y ya te digo yo que precisamente las empresas con problemas sus bancos no les financian la deuda al tipo 0.

Nada nada cuéntales a vuestros fans que pasa en una situación de patrimonio negativo y como "se soluciona".


----------



## tremenk (25 May 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver los tipos 0 de interés con un patrimonio neto en negativo.
> 
> Y ya te digo yo que precisamente las empresas con problemas sus bancos no les financian la deuda al tipo 0.
> 
> Nada nada cuéntales a vuestros fans que pasa en una situación de patrimonio negativo y como "se soluciona".



Es una situacion de posible quiebra.

Aun que no creo que veamos en esa situacion a IAG.

Para evitar esa situación se puede hacer una ampliacion de capital y despues una nacionalización si necesitan mas cash.

Creo que en paginas anteriores se hablo de este tema


----------



## antoniussss (25 May 2020)

Bueno como no se lo contáis a vuestros fans os lo cuento yo:

Según la normativa española, cualquier empresa en situación de patrimonio neto negativo (al declarar pérdidas , se acumulan en patrimonio neto), en el caso de que los beneficios futuros inmediatamente posteriores no sean suficientes para salir de la situación de patrimonio neto negativo, conllevará:

- la quiebra y cierre de la empresa.
- aumentos de capital nuevo para reconducir la situacion, diluyendo la participación de los antiguos accionistas y soportando las pérdidas.


Y además , da igual que en 2030 tenga muchísimos beneficios porque os han follado mucho antes y serán para.los nuevos accionistas.

Saluditos y besitos


----------



## Feti (25 May 2020)

El petardazo lo vais a pegar algunos, no iag. Me descojono con las felicitaciones a la gente que está dentro.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

Meliá un 14,50% arriba, IAG 8% arriba....vamos que nos vamos...


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

La cotización de Melia lleva 8 minutos parada...... la han roto o qué ? La pueden haber suspendido?


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (25 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Tranquilo, si encofrador de mierda dice que verde fuerte, habrá fuerte verde.



Buenos días. Si encofrador de mierda dice petardo, habrá PETARDO.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Buenos días. Si encofrador de mierda dice petardo, habrá PETARDO.



El petardo de momento está en Melia..... 16% arriba rigth now


----------



## uberales (25 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El petardo de momento está en Melia..... 16% arriba rigth now



Yo que la miraba mal las últimas semanas por el tema del mal año de turismo que habrá. Vaya petardazo.


----------



## aburrevacas (25 May 2020)

yo me acabo de salir de melia . entre a 3,7 . salgo a 4,07. seguramente suba mas pero no me fio quien va a ir a un hotel.


----------



## Dr.L (25 May 2020)

Feti dijo:


> El petardazo lo vais a pegar algunos, no iag. Me descojono con las felicitaciones a la gente que está dentro.



Genio


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Me parece perfecto y felicidades, pero es que mi post no estaba aludiendo a tí ni a nadie que haya entrado en ese ETF, ni llamandoos tontos, no sé de dónde te sacas eso. El motivo del post era ilustrar el efecto del contango, que tú o Patrick Bateman lo conocéis pero no es nada obvio que lo sepa todo el mundo. Y como el contango es muy peligroso y se leen varios posts contando lo bien que están yendo los ETFs de petróleo, no está de más recordarlo de vez en cuando a los foreros nuevos y menos informados.



En primer lugar, como imagino sabes tengo a varias personas en ignorados, gente que insulta y tal. Solo puedo y quiero leer tu comentario (nunca saco a nadie de ignorados). Dicho ésto:

*En tu post aludes diréctamente a "ése" ETF (WTI)*. Bajo la apariencia de tratar de ilustrar el efecto del contango lo que haces es coger un ETF del que yo hablo, buscar unas fechas que te interesan, y mostrar los peligros del contango.

A mi me parece PERFECTO que abrieras un hilo hablando del contago, o incluso que hicieras referencia a él si estuviera ocurriendo en el ETF del que he hablado, pero irse a datos pasados para "explicar" el contango usando ¡oh casualidad! mi ETF...*cualquiera diría que buscas motivos para desacreditar lo que escribo*.

Pero es que la verdad es tozuda, y los datos también.

*Verdad 1: Yo no recomiendo nada.* Aqui mi comentario...OJO...anterior a tu intervención:
Compradas 3500 acciones de IAG a 2.15

Mi comentario:


> ¿A cual de las ETF te refieres? *Yo no recomiendo nada, pero personalmente estoy con "Wisdomtree WTI Crude Oil", *y en cuanto la UE saque finalmente el helicoptero voy a intentar meterme con "5x short USD long EUR".
> 
> *No son recomendaciones, son EFTs en las que yo invierto o he invertido / voy a invertir. Lo digo porque ya sabes que tenemos gilipollas sueltos. *



Como puedes observar, mi última frase "ya sabes que tenemos gilipollas sueltos" resulta, cuando menos, profética.

*Verdad 2: Me llama poderosamente la atención que en vez de usar datos presentes, uses datos pasados,* que es lo que has hecho. Ya ya, sé que era para "explicar el contango". Ni tan siquiera te has molestado en preguntar, pero si me hubieras preguntado mi interés por ETFs (los cuales sabes que no prefiero) y éste ETF te habría explicado que mi interés empezó a leer la noticia de precios negativos. Esto JAMÁS ha ocurrido. A partir de ahí, empecé leyendo el siguiente estudio: "Forty Years of Oil Price Fluctuations: Why the Price of Oil May Still Surprise Us"
An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

Fui leyendo cada evento histórico, y me di cuenta de que el precio del petroleo es afectado por eventos geopolíticos pero que, nos guste o no, vamos a consumir petroleo ahora y en el futuro. El petroleo no es solo la gasolina sino también los plásticos y muchas otras cosas mas.

*Verdad 3: La verdad es tozuda*
- WTI a 06.05.2010 (cuando yo lo compré): 2.44
- WTI ahora mismo: 2.98.
- Beneficio = +21.75%
- Punto de corte = +5%
Pase lo que pase, tanto yo como @PatrickBateman le vamos a ganar dinero a esto.

*Verdad 4: Metaverdades*
- ¿El efecto contango es peligroso?: SI
- ¿Usar la ETF de WTI para describir el efecto contango es una muy buena idea, ya que se basa en petroleo?: SI

- ¿NUNCA habíamos tenido el petroleo en valores negativos? NUNCA.
- ¿Es lógico pensar que esos valores negativos iban a desaparecer porque lo que tenemos es una economía en modo pausa por un evento muy puntual? SI, ES LÓGICO.
- ¿Había una grandísima posibilidad, por las circunstancias del coronavirus, que el petroleo volviera a subir? SI.
- ¿Cualquiera que se hubiera metido en WTI al escuchar la noticia de que el petroleo estaba en negativos, tenía muchas posibilidades de hacer dinero? SI.

- ¿Si nos hubiéramos metido en otra fecha, y en otra circunstancia, habríamos palmado pasta? SEGURAMENTE.
- ¿Nos hemos metido en un momento donde ERA DE CAJÓN que el petroleo iba a subir otra vez? SI.
- ¿Los que nos hemos metido hemos ganado pasta? SI. UN MONTÓN.
- ¿Hemos tenido suerte, o hemos usado el sentido común? Patrick y yo hemos usado el sentido común. Otros, no lo sé.
- ¿He recomendado a alguien meterse, ahora o mañana o ayer? NO. LO PUSE EN MI PRIMER PÁRRAFO.

*EN RESUMEN:*
- Si explicas cosas y podemos aprender, te lo agradezco personalmente. De hecho, te agradezco tu explicación del contango, muy bien traida.
- Si dejas claro que yo no he recomendado nada, y que hablas de cosas pasadas, habrías quedado mejor.

- Venir a un hilo de IAG, donde alguien me pregunta offtopic por una ETF, donde yo EN MI PRIMER PARRAFO digo que no las recomiendo, y ponerte a montar un artículo sobre lo mala que es WTI (bajo la temática del contango) cuando varios foreros hemos ganado +20% con ella, denota claramente a lo que vas. No hace falta ser Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (25 May 2020)

Puede que veamos los dos dígitos hoy.


----------



## Feti (25 May 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Genio



Si subir un 8 por ciento te parece un petardazo.... Mal vamos...Esta clase de subidas y bajadas ha sido una constante durante los últimos 2 meses.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (25 May 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Si subir un 8 por ciento te parece un petardazo.... Mal vamos...




+10,28% ahora y con volumen, una minucia. ¿Verdad?

Ya te gustaría haber entrado el viernes, pirata.


----------



## hdezgon (25 May 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Si subir un 8 por ciento te parece un petardazo.... Mal vamos...Esta clase de subidas y bajadas ha sido una constante durante los últimos 2 meses.



Un +10% en un dia es un lujo.


----------



## Dr.L (25 May 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Si subir un 8 por ciento te parece un petardazo.... Mal vamos...Esta clase de subidas y bajadas ha sido una constante durante los últimos 2 meses.



Reconoce que creías que hoy no subía y yasta, Meliá mismo lleva un 20%... No pasa nada, a vender y recoger beneficios.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Reconoce que creías que hoy no subía y yasta, Meliá mismo lleva un 20%... No pasa nada, a vender y recoger beneficios.



Yo me esperaba una caida y estoy sorprendidísimo.

Me huelo algo chungo.

Dicho ésto, mis bayeritas que estaban un poco tristes han pegado una buena subidita, así que no me quejo.


----------



## Feti (25 May 2020)

No esperaba una subida y más habiendo podido comprar algo a 2,24 esta mañana antes de las 9.


----------



## Feti (25 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> +10,28% ahora y con volumen, una minucia. ¿Verdad?
> 
> Ya te gustaría haber entrado el viernes, pirata.



He entrado esta mañana a 2,24 por si el petardazo se daba y me está defraudando.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (25 May 2020)

+11,36%

ESTÁ FUERTE


----------



## PatrickBateman (25 May 2020)

al del patrimonio neto negativo a 31 de diciembre IAG tenia 530 millones de beneficio no distribuido el caso mas extraño de una empresa quebrada en la historia, jodidos magufos un dia me voy a hartar ,las supuestas quiebras de IAG y renault todas basadas en conjeturas , rumores noticias ,NI UN PUTO NUMERO ME HABEIS PUESTO ENCIMA DE LA MESA , para decirme estas empresas van a quebrar por esto por esto y por esto, en fin el tiempo dará y quitará razones


----------



## Fortheface (25 May 2020)

Es una buena empresa y de quebrar nada de nada, en cuanto se anime el tema turismo (que va a tardar 0, en animarse) la vemos por encima de 3€ en un visto y no visto, después a correr detrás del precio.


----------



## PatrickBateman (25 May 2020)

Fortheface dijo:


> Es una buena empresa y de quebrar nada de nada, en cuanto se anime el tema turismo (que va a tardar 0, en animarse) la vemos por encima de 3€ en un visto y no visto, después a correr detrás del precio.



que no hombre no que IAG estaba quebrada porque me sale a mi de la punta de la polla y los seres humanos jamás ibamos a coger un avión nunca más , porque ibamos a volver al trirreme romano como en la pelicula ben hur, porque lo digo yo. 

Menuda banda de magufos que no han visto un balance empresarial en su puta vida ,ni han hecho una puta auditoria de cuentas, ni mirar flujos de caja, ni cuentas de resultados pasadas, ni mirar el free cash flow, ni mirar la reserva no distribuida de las empresa, ni las primas de emisión ni los fondos de comercio ni nada de nada.

porque lo digo yo Y PUUUUUUUUUUNTO


----------



## PatrickBateman (25 May 2020)

y añado mas IAG ES LA UNICA AEROLINEA QUE HA RECHAZADO EL RESCATE , es la única que no ha recibido todavía ni un solo penique ni un solo centimo porque mientras vosotros pronosticabais su quiebra , IAG estaba peleando con la comisión de competencia para la adquisicón de AIR EUROPA , sencillamente IAG TENIA 9000 MILLONES DE CAJA GUARDADA A MES DE MARZO ,y se va a quedar con el negocio de air europa , casi de gratis ,mientras tanto lufthansa rescatada, venga seguid pronosticando EN BASE A LA BOLA DE CRISTAL


----------



## tremenk (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En primer lugar, como imagino sabes tengo a varias personas en ignorados, gente que insulta y tal. Solo puedo y quiero leer tu comentario (nunca saco a nadie de ignorados). Dicho ésto:
> 
> *En tu post aludes diréctamente a "ése" ETF (WTI)*. Bajo la apariencia de tratar de ilustrar el efecto del contango lo que haces es coger un ETF del que yo hablo, buscar unas fechas que te interesan, y mostrar los peligros del contango.
> 
> ...



Tienes los huevos muy grandes... y encima tienes los huevos de ir del listillo del patio. 

*Verdad ABSOLUTA*: Te copiaste la inversión de @PatrickBateman. Punto. Ya que el se metió bastante antes que tu. No sueltes milongas de que viste no se que articulo y basuras varias.

Te voy a explicar porque el petroleo NEGATIVO nunca afecto a este ETF. Porque veo que lo sueltas como si afectara al ETF en el que has invertido y supuesta-mente sabes lo que haces. Primero porque te metiste el 06/05/2020 cuando el petroleo estaba a 22 con algo.

Y el ETF en cuestión no se vio afectado por los precios negativos básicamente por el *rollover *(cambio de contrato de futuro). El precio negativo paso el día 20 de abril, el ultimo día que se podía tradear los precios de los futuros de mayo. Pero este ETF hizo el *rollover *antes que los futuros del petroleo de mayo para evitar ese tipo de volatilidades.

No hay que ser muy listo para ver el rendimiento de este ETF a lo largo del tiempo y ver que tiene un rendimiento negativo a largo plazo no sirve y eso es lo que queremos decirte.

Estas confundiendo WTI todo el rato con el ETF mezclas las dos cosas, creo que no sabes aun en que producto inviertes ni las fechas en los que hace Rollover ese ETF.

El único argumento que te compro es que has tenido un 20% de beneficio en este ETF que se quedan cortos con la rentabilidad real que hubieras sacado invirtiendo en WTI que seria de un 50%.

Todo lo demás basura sin fundamento que hechas por la boca.

Y lo mejor es que pienso que no has invertido en ese ETF porque ayer dijiste que tenias una rentabilidad del 17 coma algo % y hoy tienes una rentabilidad del 21%. Ayer estaban los mercados cerrados y hoy ha subido un 1.66%. No cuadra nada.

Creo que eres un bocazas.


----------



## La Enviada (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En primer lugar, como imagino sabes tengo a varias personas en ignorados, gente que insulta y tal. Solo puedo y quiero leer tu comentario (nunca saco a nadie de ignorados). Dicho ésto:
> 
> *En tu post aludes diréctamente a "ése" ETF (WTI)*. Bajo la apariencia de tratar de ilustrar el efecto del contango lo que haces es coger un ETF del que yo hablo, buscar unas fechas que te interesan, y mostrar los peligros del contango.
> 
> A mi me parece PERFECTO que abrieras un hilo hablando del contago, o incluso que hicieras referencia a él si estuviera ocurriendo en el ETF del que he hablado, pero irse a datos pasados para "explicar" el contango usando ¡oh casualidad! mi ETF...*cualquiera diría que buscas motivos para desacreditar lo que escribo*.



Si entiendo bien, hay varios posts que no has leído por tener a su autor en el ignore. Si no los lees tampoco puedes ver el contexto en el que he escrito los míos. En cualquier caso:

Aludo a ese ETF no porque los tengas tú o mi vecina la del quinto sino porque hasta dónde yo sé es el único ETF de WTI que cualquier forero va a poder comprar desde la UE (los americanos están vetados). Si no se pudiera comprar ni siquiera habría entrado en la discusión (si no se puede comprar no hay peligro del que advertir).

No he elegido las fechas que "me interesan" como tú dices. Es justo al revés, he elegido las más favorables, compras del ETF justo en el comienzo de una gran subida del precio del WTI, perfecto market timing de entrada. Si las hubiese puesto con un market timing simplemente bueno (3-4 meses antes del mínimo) el efecto del contango habría sido mucho peor del que he mostrado. Y no te digo si "interesadamente" las hubiese puesto con un pésimo market timing.





FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pero es que la verdad es tozuda, y los datos también.
> 
> *Verdad 1: Yo no recomiendo nada.* Aqui mi comentario...OJO...anterior a tu intervención:
> Compradas 3500 acciones de IAG a 2.15
> ...



Ya sé que no lo estás recomendando a nadie, pero sí le has contado a algún forero (en este hilo) tus ganancias con este ETF sin advertir de los peligros del contango a largo plazo (sin mala intención, simplemente no se te ha ocurrido que debías advertirle). Y como puede ser muy tentador entrar en ese ETF por estar el petróleo por los suelos, y alguno de los foreros con los que habías hablado no parecía saber de los problemas del contango, pues se lo contamos otros y yo misma. En este hilo porque en este se ha mencionado ese ETF.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Verdad 2: Me llama poderosamente la atención que en vez de usar datos presentes, uses datos pasados,* que es lo que has hecho. Ya ya, sé que era para "explicar el contango".



???? Ya te contestas tu mismo: es que me tengo que ir a datos pasados para explicar el efecto del contango porque este se hace grande en periodos largos, no me voy a ir a datos de la semana pesada.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ni tan siquiera te has molestado en preguntar, pero si me hubieras preguntado mi interés por ETFs (los cuales sabes que no prefiero) y éste ETF te habría explicado que mi interés empezó a leer la noticia de precios negativos. Esto JAMÁS ha ocurrido. A partir de ahí, empecé leyendo el siguiente estudio: "Forty Years of Oil Price Fluctuations: Why the Price of Oil May Still Surprise Us"
> An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> Fui leyendo cada evento histórico, y me di cuenta de que el precio del petroleo es afectado por eventos geopolíticos pero que, nos guste o no, vamos a consumir petroleo ahora y en el futuro. El petroleo no es solo la gasolina sino también los plásticos y muchas otras cosas mas.
> ...



Me parecen muy bien tu interés y motivos para entrar en este ETF, no hace falta que me los justifiques, no es ese el tema de la discusión.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *EN RESUMEN:*
> - Si explicas cosas y podemos aprender, te lo agradezco personalmente. De hecho, te agradezco tu explicación del contango, muy bien traida.
> - Si dejas claro que yo no he recomendado nada, y que hablas de cosas pasadas, habrías quedado mejor.
> 
> - Venir a un hilo de IAG, donde alguien me pregunta offtopic por una ETF, donde yo EN MI PRIMER PARRAFO digo que no las recomiendo, y ponerte a montar un artículo sobre lo mala que es WTI (bajo la temática del contango) cuando varios foreros hemos ganado +20% con ella, denota claramente a lo que vas. No hace falta ser Sherlock Holmes.



Allá tú si quieres ver fantasmas donde no los hay. No tiene mucho sentido lo que dices cuando yo misma te he defendido en el famoso hilo "acusatorio" del otro día. Lo siento, pero no voy a estar midiendo al milímetro cada cosa que digo por si alguien pudiera malinterpretarlo y sentir herida su sensibilidad. Y menos en Burbuja que incluso en este subforo es una selva comparada con otros sitios. Que ya somos mayorcitos.


EDITO: El post anterior al mío ha sido enviado mientras yo escribía este. Lo he leído sólo después de mandar el mío y no ha influído en nada de lo que he escrito yo.


----------



## mataresfacil (25 May 2020)

Entro a AIG 2,40, veremos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Si entiendo bien, hay varios posts que no has leído por tener a su autor en el ignore. Si no los lees tampoco puedes ver el contexto en el que he escrito los míos. En cualquier caso:
> 
> Aludo a ese ETF no porque los tengas tú o mi vecina la del quinto sino porque hasta dónde yo sé es el único ETF de WTI que cualquier forero va a poder comprar desde la UE (los americanos están vetados). Si no se pudiera comprar ni siquiera habría entrado en la discusión (si no se puede comprar no hay peligro del que advertir).



NO. Cualquier forero no puede comprarlos. De hecho, en el hilo de los dividendos un forero se quejaba precísamente de eso.



La Enviada dijo:


> No he elegido las fechas que "me interesan" como tú dices. Es justo al revés, he elegido las más favorables, compras del ETF justo en el comienzo de una gran subida del precio del WTI, perfecto market timing de entrada. Si las hubiese puesto con un market timing simplemente bueno (3-4 meses antes del mínimo) el efecto del contango habría sido mucho peor del que he mostrado. Y no te digo si "interesadamente" las hubiese puesto con un pésimo market timing.



FALSO.

Has escogido las fechas que te han interesado para exponer el problema del contango, que esta muy bien, pero de eso no se hablaba.

¿Por qué no has elegido las fechas a las que yo he comprado? Te las he puesto al menos 3 veces. Y si, es muy posible, y de hecho estoy 100% seguro, de que en X meses/años va a caer. Peeeeeeeeero:

¿He definido un tiempo de tenencia de ese stock? NO.
¿De dicho que me voy a quedar ese stock? NO.

Lo que he dicho, y lo que repito, es que mientras el precio del petroleo suba me lo voy a quedar, LOGICAMENTE.

Y como he dicho y repetido, tengo mi "freno" a +5%. Osea, voy a ganar dinero SI O SI.



La Enviada dijo:


> Ya sé que no lo estás recomendando a nadie, pero sí le has contado a algún forero (en este hilo) tus ganancias con este ETF sin advertir de los peligros del contango a largo plazo (sin mala intención, simplemente no se te ha ocurrido que debías advertirle). Y como puede ser muy tentador entrar en ese ETF por estar el petróleo por los suelos, y alguno de los foreros con los que habías hablado no parecía saber de los problemas del contango, pues se lo contamos otros y yo misma. En este hilo porque en este se ha mencionado ese ETF.



Difícilmente puedo advertir de los peligros de algo que yo mismo no he recomendado, ¿no crees?

¿Quieres que me ponga a advertir en cada intervención que cualquier cosa que diga de cualquier valor no vale porque éstos pueden caer?

Por cierto, no es que sea tentador entrar en esa ETF con el barril por los suelos, ES QUE ES DE SENTIDO COMÚN. Tanto, que a las pruebas me remito: +20% de beneficio.

¿Hoy? NO. Hoy no lo sé. Pero si lo sabía cuando cayó el precio.
¿Prueba? +20% de beneficio.



La Enviada dijo:


> ???? Ya te contestas tu mismo: es que me tengo que ir a datos pasados para explicar el efecto del contango porque este se hace grande en periodos largos, no me voy a ir a datos de la semana pesada.



Pues abres un hilo específico y lo explicas en el entorno correcto, ¿no crees?

Es como si yo ahora me pongo, en éste hilo, a contar que IAG hace 20 años estaba a nosecuantos. Si hicera eso o bien soy gilipollas, o bien busco joder el hilo o a la persona que lo escribe. No hay mas.



La Enviada dijo:


> Me parecen muy bien tu interés y motivos para entrar en este ETF, no hace falta que me los justifiques, no es ese el tema de la discusión.



El tema de la discusión lo tengo yo charí..digo, clarísimo. Es un offtopic como una catedral, buscando datos que te convienen, para explicar algo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que se esta hablando, sobre algo que ni tan siquiera he recomendado.



La Enviada dijo:


> Allá tú si quieres ver fantasmas donde no los hay. No tiene mucho sentido lo que dices cuando yo misma te he defendido en el famoso hilo "acusatorio" del otro día. Lo siento, pero no voy a estar midiendo al milímetro cada cosa que digo por si alguien pudiera malinterpretarlo y sentir herida su sensibilidad. Y menos en Burbuja que incluso en este subforo es una selva comparada con otros sitios. Que ya somos mayorcitos.



Para nada. Por cierto, tampoco es que me defendieras en el otro hilo. Mas bien lo contrario, usando la misma técnica que has usado aqui.

Y si, ya somos mayorcitos. Aplícate el cuento.


----------



## Feti (25 May 2020)

Ahora si que está petardeando bien las iags. A ver lo que dura.


----------



## Coronavirus (25 May 2020)

El encofrador de oro, pero que hijodeputa!


----------



## La Enviada (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> NO. Cualquier forero no puede comprarlos. De hecho, en el hilo de los dividendos un forero se quejaba precísamente de eso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y dale. Ya te he respondido antes (por alusiones, no por ganas) a todo lo que dices. Escribo un post ilustrando el efecto del contango en un ETF de petróleo. Consideras que te estoy "desacreditando" porque tú tienes ese ETF en cartera. Te respondo que no es mi intención cuando no tengo por qué darte explicaciones de un post en el que ni siquiera te estoy aludiendo. Y sigues con la misma matraca. Tú mismo. A partir de aquí ya es floodeo, sigue tú solito si quieres, yo tengo otras cosas que hacer.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> El encofrador de oro, pero que hijodeputa!



pues si..... lo ha clavado el hijoputa, mis dies..... y a mi me sigue doliendo que se me ha escapado Melia...... eso me pasa por cagón, por poner ordenes tan bajas para que no entren....


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (25 May 2020)

Se olía desde aquí la pólvora del cohete, putos.

A ganar dinero, cabrones!!


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Se olía desde aquí la pólvora del cohete, putos.
> 
> A ganar dinero, cabrones!!



De momento voy a ganar el mismo que perdía cuando bajó de 2 euros. Cero.
Yo me mantengo en mis trece. Hasta que no pase de 4euros no me planteo vender, así que de momento no gano nada


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (25 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Se olía desde aquí la pólvora del cohete, putos.





HARLEY66 dijo:


> De momento voy a ganar el mismo que perdía cuando bajó de 2 euros. Cero.
> Yo me mantengo en mis trece. Hasta que no pase de 4euros no me planteo vender, así que de momento no gano nada



Yo ya he vendido. Mejor 14% en mano que ciento volando.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Yo ya he vendido. Mejor 14% en mano que ciento volando.



Me alegro, sólo por acertar el petardazo te lo mereces, pero no es mi plan.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (25 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Me alegro, sólo por acertar el petardazo te lo mereces, pero no es mi plan.



Ya entraré más abajo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Ya entraré más abajo.



Es posible, si


----------



## Coronavirus (25 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Yo ya he vendido. Mejor 14% en mano que ciento volando.



Yo me espero a que baje de nuevo... cosa que dudo.... pero bueeeeh bien jugada cofrade.


----------



## Muttley (25 May 2020)

IAG.
Iberia+Vueling generaron 8100 millones en 2019. Ver estado financiero 2019 pág 80.
Marzo (menos una semana), Abril, mayo, junio. Parados.
2700 millones de facturación que se han ido por el retrete.
Y no para ahí. Iberia ya ha anunciado que no va a muchos países de Sudamérica (Ecuador GYE, Colombia, Argentina, Brasil...) al menos hasta septiembre, es decir, sus líneas con más beneficios. Aunque es verdad que mantiene Panama, Peru, un vuelo a Quito y Centroamérica.
A final de año si no hay segunda oleada va a perder de ingresos entorno a los 4000 millones.
Solo Iberia y Vueling. El 50% de los ingresos.
El beneficio Operativo conjunto en 2019 fue de 740 millones.
En 2020 declararán pérdidas de al menos de 1200 millones.
Extrapolando a aer lingus y BA (con todo cerrado y sus vuelos a USA cerrados sine die...) creo que a nivel grupo estarán con unas pérdidas de 2200-2500 millones.
(me como el owned a publicación de estados financieros de 2020 cuando toque).

Esto es 1 euro negativo por acción aproximadamente.

Lo digo para que sepamos lo que hay, especialmente los que pretenden quedársela a largo plazo.
Y cuando salgan los resultados del segundo cuarto serán aterradores. Seguramente buen momento para entrar.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> IAG.
> Iberia+Vueling generaron 8100 millones en 2019. Ver estado financiero 2019 pág 80.
> Marzo (menos una semana), Abril, mayo, junio. Parados.
> 2700 millones de facturación que se han ido por el retrete.
> ...



Cuando salga el Q2 probablemente sea la ultima oportunidad para entrar a estos precios y eso que creo que no van a afectar mucho al valor. Hay alguien que dude de que el Q2 va a ser una catástrofe? Todos los que están dentro ya lo saben, no creo que pille a nadie desprevenido.
Todo esto desde la barra del bar con el quinto en la mano, dicho sea de paso


----------



## Coronavirus (25 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Cuando salga el Q2 probablemente sea la ultima oportunidad para entrar a estos precios y eso que creo que no van a afectar mucho al valor. Hay alguien que dude de que el Q2 va a ser una catástrofe? Todos los que están dentro ya lo saben, no creo que pille a nadie desprevenido.
> Todo esto desde la barra del bar con el quinto en la mano, dicho sea de paso



Dios le oiga, juro por mi vida que jamás volveré a pitorrearme del encofrado de oro (conduciendo mercedes desde 2004)


----------



## euricco (25 May 2020)

quizás ya esten descontados los malos resultados del q2, seria logico en cierto sentido, lo que puede ser muy malo seria que durante el verano aumenten los contagios y ya en septiembre y octubre se disperen y se cierren vuelos nuevamente.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (25 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Dios le oiga, juro por mi vida que jamás volveré a pitorrearme del encofrado de oro (conduciendo mercedes desde 2004)



¿Mercedes? No, hoija, yo en el 2004 llevaba Cayenne TURBO, de segunda mano a tope de ejtrah. Catorce horas al día encofrando MIERDA en la obra para que cuatro pepitos hipotecaran su vida entre mis magníficos encofrados mierders, daban muchos lereles pal menda.

Cabrones, sube un 14 ¿qué coño hacéis que no vendéis, joder?

Ya compraréis cuando baje, putos. Que manía con quedarse dentro de un valor. Codiciosos de los cojones, LA BOLSA NO FUNCIONA ASÍ.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> ¿Mercedes? No, hoija, yo en el 2004 llevaba Cayenne TURBO, de segunda mano a tope de ejtrah. Catorce horas al día encofrando MIERDA en la obra para que cuatro pepitos hipotecaran su vida entre mis magníficos encofrados mierders, daban muchos lereles pal menda.
> 
> Cabrones, sube un 14 ¿qué coño hacéis que no vendéis, joder?
> 
> Ya compraréis cuando baje, putos. Que manía con quedarse dentro de un valor. Codiciosos de los cojones, LA BOLSA NO FUNCIONA ASÍ.



es la suerte de no tener ni puta idea, que no me entran tentaciones de entrar y salir como pollo sin cabeza.


----------



## uberales (25 May 2020)

Pregunta para los duchos en el tema. Veo una subida fuerte, pero el volumen es muy bajo, ¿no es raro?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Pregunta para los duchos en el tema. Veo una subida fuerte, pero el volumen es muy bajo, ¿no es raro?



No te extrañe que sean los propios dueños de esas empresas los que están "inflando" el precio para hacer ver que todo se está arreglando y que la gente ponga pasta en esos valores.


----------



## uberales (25 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> No te extrañe que sean los propios dueños de esas empresas los que están "inflando" el precio para hacer ver que todo se está arreglando y que la gente ponga pasta en esos valores.



Me parecía muy raro. Cuando van bien las cosas la gente entra y en mi opinión debería haber más volumen. ¿Es así?


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Pregunta para los duchos en el tema. Veo una subida fuerte, pero el volumen es muy bajo, ¿no es raro?



No, son solo gacelas gaceleando. Esta semana se alargará un poco más, con más gacelas pensando que se les va el tren de IAG y que pronto se pondrá en 10 euros y de repente pummmmmmm a la puta IAG, Melia y el primo de tu vecina tambien. Y entonces empieza el es que voy pa largo, pa diez años (aunque miro la cotización de mi preciado tesoro 20 veces al día)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Y dale. Ya te he respondido antes (por alusiones, no por ganas) a todo lo que dices. Escribo un post ilustrando el efecto del contango en un ETF de petróleo. Consideras que te estoy "desacreditando" porque tú tienes ese ETF en cartera. Te respondo que no es mi intención cuando no tengo por qué darte explicaciones de un post en el que ni siquiera te estoy aludiendo. Y sigues con la misma matraca. Tú mismo. A partir de aquí ya es floodeo, sigue tú solito si quieres, yo tengo otras cosas que hacer.



NO.

1. Alguien me pregunta for ETFs de petroleo. Tema offtopic que poco tiene que ver con IAG.
2. Yo dejo claro que no los recomiendo, y paso a explicar los que yo tengo, dando por cerrado el tema ya que no los recomiendo ni el forero hace mas preguntas.
3. Tú entras a explicar el efecto del contango, que ni tiene que ver con IAG, ni le esta ocurriendo a WTI, que de hecho esta ganando un 20%. Si, se ha mencionado esa ETF, pero me llama la atención que no habras un hilo sobre ello donde sería mucho mas visible y quedarías mejor. Montas tu explicación sobre datos pasados porque NO HA OCURRIDO.

Si eso no es aludir, no sé lo que es.

Así que lo siento pero no cuela. Te pondré un ejemplo de lo que es hacer las cosas corréctamente. Un lector comentó en un hilo los dividendos. como offtopic. Yo le respondí que ese tema se puede hacer en un hilo. Yo abri ese hilo. ¿Ves? 

Tú dices que no quieres desacreditarme. Sin embargo, el único que ha sacado WTI he sido yo, y a ti te ha faltado tiempo para "educar" hablando de lo malísimo que puede ser con el contango. Por cierto, repito, todos los que nos hemos metido ya hemos ganado un +20%, y como mínimo voy a ganar un +5%.

Lo del contango, siendo un buen tema para explicarlo, es simplemente la excusa para desacreditarme, ya que de lo contrario lo podrías haber escrito de otra forma, o incluso en otro hilo.

Y ahora si quieres te pones a hacer esas otras cosas, porque tu tampoco puedes decirme cuando termina una discusión.


----------



## uberales (25 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No, son solo gacelas gaceleando. Esta semana se alargará un poco más, con más gacelas pensando que se les va el tren de IAG y que pronto se pondrá en 10 euros y de repente pummmmmmm a la puta IAG, Melia y el primo de tu vecina tambien. Y entonces empieza el es que voy pa largo, pa diez años (aunque miro la cotización de mi preciado tesoro 20 veces al día)



Es lo que me estaba pasando en cierto manera eso. Quiero volver a entrar a precios más bajos otra vez y pillar alguna otra cosa. Pero me pica ver los colores. Gacela, ¿seríamos esos pringaos novatos?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Esto es 1 euro negativo por acción aproximadamente.
> 
> Lo digo para que sepamos lo que hay, especialmente los que pretenden quedársela a largo plazo.
> Y cuando salgan los resultados del segundo cuarto serán aterradores. Seguramente buen momento para entrar.





HARLEY66 dijo:


> Cuando salga el Q2 probablemente sea la ultima oportunidad para entrar a estos precios y eso que creo que no van a afectar mucho al valor. Hay alguien que dude de que el Q2 va a ser una catástrofe? Todos los que están dentro ya lo saben, no creo que pille a nadie desprevenido.
> Todo esto desde la barra del bar con el quinto en la mano, dicho sea de paso





Pacohimbersor dijo:


> No te extrañe que sean los propios dueños de esas empresas los que están "inflando" el precio para hacer ver que todo se está arreglando y que la gente ponga pasta en esos valores.



Buenos comentarios todos.

A mi lo de hoy no me cuadra. Es que no me cuadra. No solo el IBEX35. El DAX se ha disparado como nunca.

Llamadme pesimista pero tengo miedo, mucho miedo. Todos los valores al alza "por el turismo" cuando mucha gente esta cancelando sus vacaciones porque no tienen dinero para viajar. INCLUYENDO Ingleses y Alemanes.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Buenos comentarios todos.
> 
> A mi lo de hoy no me cuadra. Es que no me cuadra. No solo el IBEX35. El DAX se ha disparado como nunca.
> 
> Llamadme pesimista pero tengo miedo, mucho miedo. Todos los valores al alza "por el turismo" cuando mucha gente esta cancelando sus vacaciones porque no tienen dinero para viajar. INCLUYENDO Ingleses y Alemanes.



Seguro que las están cancelando? O las están contratando..?

Tengo un familiar que trabaja en RRHH de una gran empresa y dice que el 80% de las llamadas de hoy no han sido para cagarse en el SEPE por no haber cobrado los ERTES sino para que la empresa confirme las fechas de vaciones para sacar billetes y reservas...


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Seguro que las están cancelando? O las están contratando..?
> 
> Tengo un familiar que trabaja en RRHH de una gran empresa y dice que el 80% de las llamadas de hoy no han sido para cagarse en el SEPE por no haber cobrado los ERTES sino para que la empresa confirme las fechas de vaciones para sacar billetes y reservas...



Bufff indicador adelantado potentísimo del PIB español. Hay que comprar a dos manos


----------



## uberales (25 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Seguro que las están cancelando? O las están contratando..?
> 
> Tengo un familiar que trabaja en RRHH de una gran empresa y dice que el 80% de las llamadas de hoy no han sido para cagarse en el SEPE por no haber cobrado los ERTES sino para que la empresa confirme las fechas de vaciones para sacar billetes y reservas...



Me parece una locura que en medio de una crisis la gente se plantee esos días de vacaciones. Me esperaba más de la gente, qué gañanes.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Es lo que me estaba pasando en cierto manera eso. Quiero volver a entrar a precios más bajos otra vez y pillar alguna otra cosa. Pero me pica ver los colores. Gacela, ¿seríamos esos pringaos novatos?



Todos somos gacelas. Todo el.que no sea investor professional con muchos ceros detrás. 

Pero hay gacelas que andan con menos precaución por la sabana que otras. Y en este foro se ven muchas de esas. Gente que entra al tuntún, sin conocer la.empresa, sin saber analizar una empresa o como interpretar un balance etc. Vamos que lo normal es que pierdan y cuando ganan es muchas veces de puta suerte. Eso sí, esa gente jamás te va a decir que ha perdido un euro en bolsa. Ellos siempre ganan. Muchísimo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No, son solo gacelas gaceleando. Esta semana se alargará un poco más, con más gacelas pensando que se les va el tren de IAG y que pronto se pondrá en 10 euros y de repente pummmmmmm a la puta IAG, Melia y el primo de tu vecina tambien. Y entonces empieza el es que voy pa largo, pa diez años (aunque miro la cotización de mi preciado tesoro 20 veces al día)



La tranquilidad de espiritu que otorga ni vender cuando bajó de 1,80, ni cuando recuperó los 2,30 ni ahora que está a 2,42, pronostico desde la barra del bar que en los valores vinculados al turismo, las gacelas van a patear muchos hocicos de león....
Recogeré mi owned si me equivoco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Seguro que las están cancelando? O las están contratando..?
> 
> Tengo un familiar que trabaja en RRHH de una gran empresa y dice que el 80% de las llamadas de hoy no han sido para cagarse en el SEPE por no haber cobrado los ERTES sino para que la empresa confirme las fechas de vaciones para sacar billetes y reservas...



Joder con los Españoles...pues igual tienes razón.

Es que a veces uso mi propia lógica y eso me nubla. Yo, con la que esta cayendo, no me voy de vacaciones ni de coña. Y eso que mi curro esta casi tan garantizado como un funcivago.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder con los Españoles...pues igual tienes razón.
> 
> Es que a veces uso mi propia lógica y eso me nubla. Yo, con la que esta cayendo, no me voy de vacaciones ni de coña. Y eso que mi curro esta casi tan garantizado como un funcivago.



Yo no tengo ninguna duda de que SI me iré. Igual el año que viene ya no puedo, pero este, sin duda alguna.
Carpe diem. Quien coño sabe el año que viene dónde estaré o ni siquiera si voy a estar. Si se puede viajar, os leeré desde Ibiza en agosto...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo no tengo ninguna duda de que SI me iré. Igual el año que viene ya no puedo, pero este, sin duda alguna.
> Carpe diem. Quien coño sabe el año que viene dónde estaré o ni siquiera si voy a estar. Si se puede viajar, os leeré desde Ibiza en agosto...



Me caes bien y te respeto, pero yo he movido mis vacaciones a navidad. En verano me quedo por el norte de europa. No haré "vacaciones" pero si me iré por ahí con mi (prestada) moto los fines de semana.

En navidad tengo planeado visitar Malaga y Alicante, o Asturias. Con la crisis que se avecina quiero echarle el ojo a unas propiedades que ya tengo marcadas en idealista para cuando se estrellen.


----------



## tramperoloco (25 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Es una situacion de posible quiebra.
> 
> Aun que no creo que veamos en esa situacion a IAG.
> 
> ...





uberales dijo:


> Me parecía muy raro. Cuando van bien las cosas la gente entra y en mi opinión debería haber más volumen. ¿Es así?



Es festivo en USA y UK , las manos fuertes hoy estan de verbena.


----------



## Sr. Breve (25 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Es festivo en USA y UK , las manos fuertes hoy estan de verbena.



Creo que no.

El contado está cerrado, pero los futuros no, y no paran de subir

Van a reventar al alza hasta el vencimiento, típico el gap del Lunes pasado para joder y subir sin parar


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me caes bien y te respeto, pero yo he movido mis vacaciones a navidad. En verano me quedo por el norte de europa. No haré "vacaciones" pero si me iré por ahí con mi (prestada) moto los fines de semana.
> 
> En navidad tengo planeado visitar Malaga y Alicante, o Asturias. Con la crisis que se avecina quiero echarle el ojo a unas propiedades que ya tengo marcadas en idealista para cuando se estrellen.



En Navidad suelo hacer mis 2ªs vacaciones (hago tres al año) y reconozco que las de navidad igual sí las paso en casa. Pero las de agosto ni de Blas...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 May 2020)

*El Gobierno alemán y Lufthansa llegan a un acuerdo para el rescate milmillonario de la aerolínea*

El Gobierno de Alemania y la aerolínea Lufthansa han alcanzado un acuerdo sobre el paquete de rescate de la compañía, valorado en unos 9.000 millones de euros, según ha adelantado la agencia de noticias germana _DPA_.

No obstante, el pacto entre el Ejecutivo y la compañía, la mayor aerolínea del país, todavía tiene que recibir el 'visto bueno' de distintas partes, entre ellas la Comisión Europea, recuerda _DPA_.

Al igual que el resto del sector, Lufthansa se ha visto duramente afectada por la paralización de la economía a consecuencia de la pandemia del coronavirus. Según cifras recogidas por la agencia alemana, la firma ha llegado a perder unos 800 millones de euros por mes.

Por ello, el Gobierno germano sale a su rescate, y pasará a ser el principal accionista de la aerolínea con *una participación del 20%* en el capital, según las últimas informaciones conocidas y a falta de la confirmación oficial. Según el diario _Bild am Sonntag_, Lufthansa tendrá *un plazo de tres años para reembolsar* la ayuda. 

El Gobierno alemán y Lufthansa llegan a un acuerdo para el rescate milmillonario de la aerolínea


----------



## antoniussss (25 May 2020)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> que no hombre no que IAG estaba quebrada porque me sale a mi de la punta de la polla y los seres humanos jamás ibamos a coger un avión nunca más , porque ibamos a volver al trirreme romano como en la pelicula ben hur, porque lo digo yo.
> 
> Menuda banda de magufos que no han visto un balance empresarial en su puta vida ,ni han hecho una puta auditoria de cuentas, ni mirar flujos de caja, ni cuentas de resultados pasadas, ni mirar el free cash flow, ni mirar la reserva no distribuida de las empresa, ni las primas de emisión ni los fondos de comercio ni nada de nada.
> 
> porque lo digo yo Y PUUUUUUUUUUNTO



Pero tonto del bote, ¿en los últimos 3 meses cuantas pérdidas ha supuesto que no vuele ni el tato?

Me hablas de reservas, caja.... No hay caja que aguante las pérdidas que ha soportado iag, está soportando y va a soportar.

Obviamente este dato no está todavía disponible, estará en los resultados del trimestre 2.

Como el virus vuelva mínimamente en octubre, daos por diluidos si, si o si


----------



## Muttley (25 May 2020)

Mi presupuesto anual de viajes de trabajo es entorno a los 35000 euros.
Casi todo viajes en IAG o en lineas aéreas de one world. Casi todo en viajes intercontinentales. Luego tengo muchos vuelos europeos y nacionales pero que suman “poco”.
Bueno pues este año potencialmente solo quedan en pie uno o dos viajes largos a final de año, en octubre y diciembre. 
Que ya veremos si se confirman, porque ahora mismo están en el aire al quedar tanto. 

Y solo hice uno, a Milán a finales de Enero . One world o Iberia ha ingresado conmigo 150 euros de 35000. 
Como muchísimo este año me pueda gastar 10000 euros. Si todo vuelve a la normalidad. 
Se ha cancelado o pospuesto TODO a nivel profesional y muchísimas reuniones, convenciones, ferias ni siquiera han fijado una fecha tras la suspensión.

Desde luego IAG o one world conmigo no hacen negocio hasta el año que viene....y ya veremos. Ni conmigo ni con muchos como yo. 
Esto para que veáis la dimensión de lo que estamos hablando.


----------



## no_me_consta (25 May 2020)

2500 a 2,28 si chupo 1000 euros fuera


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## creative (25 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Mi presupuesto anual de viajes de trabajo es entorno a los 35000 euros.
> Casi todo viajes en IAG o en lineas aéreas de one world. Casi todo en viajes intercontinentales. Luego tengo muchos vuelos europeos y nacionales pero que suman “poco”.
> Bueno pues este año potencialmente solo quedan en pie uno o dos viajes largos a final de año, en octubre y diciembre.
> Que ya veremos si se confirman, porque ahora mismo están en el aire al quedar tanto.
> ...



Van a volar bastante menos aviones, desde mi opinión el tráfico aéreo descenderá más de un 40%, pero también van a reducirse los gastos fijos (Combustible)


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 May 2020)

¿Mañana más subidas?

La OMS ve cada vez más improbable una segunda ola fuerte del coronavirus


----------



## Dr.L (25 May 2020)

Reino Unido inyecta 1.675 millones en préstamos a Ryanair, easyJet e IAG


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 May 2020)

el sable?


----------



## BABY (25 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> ¿Mañana más subidas?
> 
> La OMS ve cada vez más improbable una segunda ola fuerte del coronavirus




Más que una declaración formal de la OMS, parece ser un comentario en el contexto de una entrevista. Al final ha acabado saliendo en el telediario y supongo que ayuda a subir la moral de la tropa.

Si mañana suben las bolsas podremos decir que ha sido por eso. Si no, que se descontó con la subida de hoy.


----------



## carlosas (26 May 2020)

Feministo tú que estás puesto en temas de Alemania. Ves bueno meterle a lufthansa ante el más que posible rescate del gobierno a falta de visto bueno de comisión europea? Que se habla por esas tierras?


----------



## uberales (26 May 2020)

Vaya subidón hoy también, ¿no? ¿O puede caer próximos días? Las turísticas un 5% casi hoy.


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Vaya subidón hoy también, ¿no? ¿O puede caer próximos días? Las turísticas un 5% casi hoy.



Si se confirma que el ratio de contagios aun a pesar de que la gente está en la calle, no solo no aumenta si no que está cayendo en barrena, vamos a ver un X2 antes de agosto en algunos valores.


----------



## uberales (26 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Si se confirma que el ratio de contagios aun a pesar de que la gente está en la calle, no solo no aumenta si no que está cayendo en barrena, vamos a ver un X2 antes de agosto en algunos valores.



Joder, no me he posicionado del todo. A ver si hay recogida de beneficios y compro...


----------



## tramperoloco (26 May 2020)

En rojo solo las defensivas. Esto ya tiene pinta de manos fuertes.


----------



## uberales (26 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> En rojo solo las defensivas. Esto ya tiene pinta de manos fuertes.



¿Qué quieres decir? ¿Qué significa en la tendencia del día?


----------



## Dr.L (26 May 2020)

Oye y el pizzero con cara de asesino en serie no comenta estos últimos días no??


----------



## kopke (26 May 2020)

Yo creo que en los análisis que hacen algunos foreros obvian el varapalo que se ha llevado Iberia en Bolsa estos dos últimos meses.

Os leo y parece que estuviese en máximos. Está claro que la pandemia le ha hecho un roto en las cuentas. Por eso cotiza por debajo de 2,50€. 

La cuestión es si la compañía tiene un riesgo de quebrar o si el futuro es un poco más optimista que hace dos meses.

La Bolsa nunca refleja la situación actual de un valor, refleja las expectativas que tiene. Este concepto es clave.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Yo creo que en los análisis que hacen algunos foreros obvian el varapalo que se ha llevado Iberia en Bolsa estos dos últimos meses.
> 
> Os leo y parece que estuviese en máximos. Está claro que la pandemia le ha hecho un roto en las cuentas. Por eso cotiza por debajo de 2,50€.
> 
> ...



Si lees a Soros Vera's como dice que los mercados son predictivos...por los cojones. Totalmente reactivos


----------



## kopke (26 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si lees a Soros Vera's como dice que los mercados son predictivos...por los cojones. Totalmente reactivos



Realmente, son una combinación de las dos cosas. En este caso Iberia sube porque las expectativas mejoran.

Pero yo no tengo una bola de Cristal. Compré Banco Santander a unos 3€ (no recuerdo ahora la cifra exacta).


----------



## desev (26 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si lees a Soros Vera's como dice que los mercados son predictivos...por los cojones. Totalmente reactivos



Ese debate es algo que a mí me cuesta entender tras mucho tiempo. ¿No son reaccionar y predecir dos caras de la misma moneda? 

Por ej., noticia buena -> predices que le irá mejor de lo que se pensaba = reacción

Si alguien me explica dónde actuarían distinto lo agradeceré...


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2020)

desev dijo:


> Ese debate es algo que a mí me cuesta entender tras mucho tiempo. ¿No son reaccionar y predecir dos caras de la misma moneda?
> 
> Por ej., noticia buena -> predices que le irá mejor de lo que se pensaba = reacción
> 
> Si alguien me explica dónde actuarían distinto lo agradeceré...



La gente dice que los mercados descuentan las cosas etc, como si fueran totalmente eficientes y transparentes y no se dejarán llevar por las emociones de la.gente. por ejemplo imaginate que hoy se sabe que en X accion hay un 50% de posibilidades de que la acción baje un 20% por lo que sea. El mercado si fuera tan predictivo, tendría que ajustarse en una o dos sesiones un 10% (el 50% de posibilidad del 20% de bajada).

La realidad es que lo mismo hoy baja un 30% que sube un 10%, porque al final hay muchos factores detrás y cada uno va a su puta bola. Luego en dos meses cristaliza ese riesgo, y la acción baja un 30% o lo que sea.

Yo cada vez creo menos en el cuento de que los mercados descuentan X. Y mucho menos en este mercado tan manipulado. Los mercados no descuentan una puta mierda. Bailan al ritmo de la Fed e ya.


----------



## desev (26 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La gente dice que los mercados descuentan las cosas etc, como si fueran totalmente eficientes y transparentes y no se dejarán llevar por las emociones de la.gente. por ejemplo imaginate que hoy se sabe que en X accion hay un 50% de posibilidades de que la acción baje un 20% por lo que sea. El mercado si fuera tan predictivo, tendría que ajustarse en una o dos sesiones un 10% (el 50% de posibilidad del 20% de bajada).
> 
> La realidad es que lo mismo hoy baja un 30% que sube un 10%, porque al final hay muchos factores detrás y cada uno va a su puta bola. Luego en dos meses cristaliza ese riesgo, y la acción baja un 30% o lo que sea.
> 
> Yo cada vez creo menos en el cuento de que los mercados descuentan X. Y mucho menos en este mercado tan manipulado. Los mercados no descuentan una puta mierda. Bailan al ritmo de la Fed e ya.



Ok gracias, pensaré sobre el tema en casos concretos que vayamos viendo


----------



## schweiz_cat (26 May 2020)

La FED. El BCE. Los tipos al zero o negativos. El desconfinamiento de todos los países. Los avances para encontrar una vacuna. Las elecciones americanas...

Todos estos factores influyen. Es que algunos parece que solo veis una cara de la moneda...

La realidad es que desde el 23 de marzo las bolsas no han parado de subir. De momento, ni gato muerto, ni bull trap ni ostias. Yo personalmente me arrepiento de no haber hecho entradas más agresivas...


----------



## PatrickBateman (26 May 2020)

2,62 ya estoy en verde en iag 19400 acciones que estaban promediadas a 2,55 pero la aerolínea está quebrada .


----------



## clinadin (26 May 2020)

Viendo la evolución de esta publicación, y viendo lo parado que ha estado hoy, da la sensación que lo único que importaba aquí era ver a la acción bajar y bajar para atacar a quienes la tienen en cartera, porque en cuanto ha subido tres días seguido (por cierto, subidas muy desconcertantes para mí) los comentarios en la misma prácticamente han desaparecido.

Dicho esto, añadir que para mí lo más fructífero de este hilo, ha sido la aportación de @arriba/abajo hablando de las compañías de leasing de aviones, y su posterior debate con @FeministoDeIzquierdas


----------



## halconx (27 May 2020)

Los 2,80 le va a costar superarlos, pero como lo haga va a tener una subida fulgurante a tapar huecos que ha dejado en la caída.


----------



## no_me_consta (27 May 2020)

no_me_consta dijo:


> 2500 a 2,28 si chupo 1000 euros fuera
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



1400 de momento, ahora qué?

Se vende y se compra más abajo o va a seguir como un tiro, eing?

Pena no haber metido más pasta, sin noticias malas del bobierno anunciando restricciones yo creo que esto se va a 4 en 15 días.
Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 May 2020)

Me rindo: me he equivocado totalmente con IAG. Pensé que iba a desplomarse y me he quedado fuera, una pena. Solo puedo dar la enhorabuena a los que estáis dentro y daros la mano cual jugador que ha perdido un partido de furbó. Bien jugado.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (27 May 2020)

ENHORABUENA @HARLEY66 

A los agoreros, QUE OS DEN POR EL CULO, PUTOOOOSSSS. A MAMARLAAAAA


----------



## no_me_consta (27 May 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Llega el primer muro de verdad, los 3... esto será duro.
> 
> Si se los come, se va a 4-4,5...



Y los aviones sin despegar... bibah la borshaaa


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (27 May 2020)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Y los aviones sin despegar... bibah la borshaaa
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tramperoloco (27 May 2020)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Y los aviones sin despegar... bibah la borshaaa
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Pues imagina cuando empiecen


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (27 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pues imagina cuando empiecen



Los aviones volarán. Pero habrá que ver a qué capacidad. Hay mucho acojonado y no se imagine si salta la noticia de un rebrote.

A largo plazo, obviamente la empresa volverá a tener su poderío precrisis. La cosa es cuanto le va a costar.


----------



## BABY (27 May 2020)

Parece que el virus se ha borrado del mapa, nadie sabe muy bien por que. La impresora europea va a empezar a trabajar a destajo. Patada para adelante y enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## schweiz_cat (27 May 2020)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> 2,62 ya estoy en verde en iag 19400 acciones que estaban promediadas a 2,55 pero la aerolínea está quebrada .



+7500 eur. Buen petardazo


----------



## PatrickBateman (27 May 2020)

schweiz_cat dijo:


> +7500 eur. Buen petardazo



Mira la actual 2,9 y no voy a vender ni de lejos aún tengo mi precio de venta


----------



## PatrickBateman (27 May 2020)

Para mi ? 10 euros dentro de 5 años , mis plazos de Inversión no son tradeos intradia , yo soy escuela value de encontrar buenos negocios invertir cuando tienen algún problema puntual y dejarlos ahí años


----------



## mataresfacil (27 May 2020)

Bueno, acabo de salir a 2,8, suerte a los larguistas. Madre mia hace cuanto que no cantaba una operacion. Voy a llorar de los tiempos del hilo del IBEX.

De verdad, ojala llegue a 6 o 7 dentro de 1 año y os forreis los que estais dentro.


----------



## tramperoloco (27 May 2020)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> Para mi ? 10 euros dentro de 5 años , mis plazos de Inversión no son tradeos intradia , yo soy escuela value de encontrar buenos negocios invertir cuando tienen algún problema puntual y dejarlos ahí años



Yo tambien , pero lo cortes no quita lo valiente , si sueltas y pillas mas abajo estrujas mas la burra.

Farmaceuticas y defensivas no se van a comer una rosca ahora


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 May 2020)

¿Cómo veis IAG y Melia para una operación de entrad y salida rápida con un beneficio de 10-20%, para coger un poco de cash? ¿Os parece más gente recogiendo beneficios o tendencia con fuerza?
Desde luego son tiempos para pillarte o para ganar pasta a mansalva en un corto plazo de tiempo...


----------



## creative (27 May 2020)

Otro que sale salto stop 2.79
Entrada totalmente especulativa 
IAG me ha adelantado la nómina este mes, ha sido un placer a disfrutar las plusvalías


----------



## uberales (27 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Parece que el virus se ha borrado del mapa, nadie sabe muy bien por que. La impresora europea va a empezar a trabajar a destajo. Patada para adelante y enhorabuena a los premiados.



Es como el sars hace unos años, que desapareció de un soplido varios meses después.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 May 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis IAG y Melia para una operación de entrad y salida rápida con un beneficio de 10-20%, para coger un poco de cash? ¿Os parece más gente recogiendo beneficios o tendencia con fuerza?
> Desde luego son tiempos para pillarte o para ganar pasta a mansalva en un corto plazo de tiempo...



Me parece una jugada de casino. Rojo o negro.

¿Por qué no os gusta jugar a largo plazo?

Pero oshe, allá cada uno.


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 May 2020)

una pena no haber comprado cuando el ovejo del femitonto de izmierdas vendió sus 450€ jajajaj, ya dije que era un indicador de sentimiento contrario cojonudo


----------



## creative (27 May 2020)

Lufthansa no traga con el rescate alemán, pero a su vez dice que no hay otra opción de supervivencia 

A saber como se lo toma el mercado mañana


----------



## ValPPCC (27 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Es como el sars hace unos años, que desapareció de un soplido varios meses después.



Cuando lo del sars este estaba localizado en muy pocos países y había muy poca gente contagiada.Mucho más fácil contenerlo.
El de ahora tiene millones de infectados repartidos por todo el mundo.Tanto en el hemisferio norte como en el sur.
Imposible de controlar ya,demasiado tardó, el plazo para pararlo es que no saliera de china y por alguna razón se ocultó información acerca de la peligrosidad del virus.
Ahora ya se va a quedar como una gripe, pero mucho más jodida.
Mi esperanza es que con el paso del tiempo vaya mutando y se convierta en un virus menos agresivo más parecido a la gripe actual,pero ojo también puede ocurrir lo contrario y convertirse en una forma más agresiva.
No obstante como pienso que se trata de un virus de laboratorio estos no suelen durar mucho tiempo en la naturaleza y en 2-3 años suelen desaparecer por completo.
Lo de las vacunas olvidaros, aún están averiguando los efectos secundarios del virus a medio y largo plazo para pensar en vacunas así que no hagáis caso al ruido de mercado con las vacunas.
Ahora nos encontramos en una fase de euforia.
Como he comentado el calor no elimina el virus pero sí que lo atenúa haciéndolo mucho más difícil el que infecte.
Podéis compararlo con la gripe pero NO es la gripe.
Que incidencia de gripe hay en primavera-verano?, prácticamente ninguna.
Ahora es el momento de volver a la normalidad, se puede salir de casa y hacer vida medio normal con un riesgo bajo de enfermar, eso después de 3 meses encerrados genera euforia y así lo demuestra el mercado.
Pero cuando nos encontremos en otoño y los casos empiezan a subir ahí sí que vamos a empezar a flipar lo que es una pandemia.
Generalmente , la historia dice que la segunda ola de virus suele ser la más peligrosa y más letal.
Cuando nos encierren nuevamente en octubre-noviembre a nivel mundial, con los casos disparados y teniendo por delante 4-5 MESES jodidos ahí vamos a ver las cosas de otro modo.
Fijaros el aumento paulatino pero continuó en los paises dónde está empezando actualmente el otoño.
Mucho dolor veo por desgracia.
Ojalá ocurra un milagro y de verdad se elimine el virus porque por aquí yo personalmente me juego la vida en primera línea de batalla y a nivel psicológico sinceramente no me veo aguantando otros 5 meses como los de marzo-abril.
Luego ya las elecciones americanas habría que ver si se pueden llevar a cabo y en que condiciones.
Y aunque Trump tiene todas las papeletas para ganar como se encuentren en plena subida de casos y muertes y Trump pierda ahí ya sí que veo una corrección mucho más profunda y rápida, llegado a ese punto ya daría igual toda la maquinaria de la fed.


----------



## Drizztdourden (27 May 2020)

Hola a todos!!
De nuevo, antes que nada, agradecer notablemente las aportaciones que algunos, los más, hacéis aquí. Especialmente a @PatrickBateman , @FeministoDeIzquierdas , @gordinflas y @arriba/abajo. Nunca antes había operado en bolsa hasta aterrizar aquí. Si ahora lo he hecho, es en buena parte gracias a leeros. Resumiendo, de esto sé entre poco y nada. 

Tenía la idea de crear una cartera a 5 años cimentada en empresas, algunas de ellas buenas, otras no tanto, que por su perfil estuvieran muy castigadas por la coyuntura actual. (IAG, Renault, Macys, Basf, Cineworld, Wells Fargo, Louis Vuitton, Carnival y Aena).

Especulé un poco desde mediados de Marzo obteniendo algo menos de 2k de rentabilidad. A primeros de Marzo tomé la decisión de entrar con 40K en Grifols, creyendo que aquello era buena idea -por momentos pareció que así era- y me mantuve ahí mes y medio. Tras presentar resultados se lanzó a por máximos y luego se giró a la baja. Aguanté y la cartera se puso en rojo. El caso es que, hace 10-15 días, decidí asumir 1.5K de pérdidas y comprar 35K en IAG (1.98€), 8K en Macys (5.07€) y 8K en Cineworld (58.10 pence).

Bueno, el hecho es que, obviamente, nunca habría imaginado alcanzar en 15 días más de 20K de rentabilidad y ahora no sé bien cómo digerir esa situación. Es decir, por un lado, el plan inicial de diversificar la cartera en 10 valores, entiendo que es lo más sabio y razonable. Sin embargo, los 3 valores que tengo en cartera cumplen las premisas iniciales y, porqué no decirlo, van como un rayo desde que entré. (Macys desde hace día días cuando anunció la refinanciación avalada por su real state. Posibilidad, por cierto, anunciada también aquí).


Las preguntas del millón serían:

-Reduzco posiciones en los valores actuales y abro en otros para diversificar y diluir el riesgo, o me quedo como estoy intentando vigilar el mercado?

-Veis alguna de estas 3 acciones (IAG-Macys-Cineworld) susceptible de intercambiar por otra alternartiva?

Disculpad por el libro y agradeceros de antemano vuestra opinión y ayuda.

Saludos!!


----------



## mataresfacil (27 May 2020)

Te voy a dar el mejor consejo que jamas vas a recibir, toma el dinero y corre y por dios no mires atras.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (27 May 2020)

Mañana volveremos a ver el rojo en IAG


Encofrador de mierda ha hablado.


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> ENHORABUENA @HARLEY66
> 
> A los agoreros, QUE OS DEN POR EL CULO, PUTOOOOSSSS. A MAMARLAAAAA



Gracias, pero no tiene ningún mérito.
En cualquier caso, me metisteis tanto miedo que acabé entrando sólo el 50% del líquido que tenía previsto entrar y teniendo en cuenta que ya me voy reincorporando a mis asuntos profesionales y que todo se ha disparado tanto, creo que será mejor que el otro 50% lo dedique a algo más provechoso.
Como putas y barcos, p.e....


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 May 2020)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Hola a todos!!
> De nuevo, antes que nada, agradecer notablemente las aportaciones que algunos, los más, hacéis aquí. Especialmente a @PatrickBateman , @FeministoDeIzquierdas , @gordinflas y @arriba/abajo. Nunca antes había operado en bolsa hasta aterrizar aquí. Si ahora lo he hecho, es en buena parte gracias a leeros. Resumiendo, de esto sé entre poco y nada.
> 
> Tenía la idea de crear una cartera a 5 años cimentada en empresas, algunas de ellas buenas, otras no tanto, que por su perfil estuvieran muy castigadas por la coyuntura actual. (IAG, Renault, Macys, Basf, Cineworld, Wells Fargo, Louis Vuitton, Carnival y Aena).
> ...



Si no te importa, a cuanto te saliste en Grifols ?


----------



## El guardaespaldas (28 May 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> una pena no haber comprado cuando el ovejo del femitonto de izmierdas vendió sus 450€ jajajaj, ya dije que era un indicador de sentimiento contrario cojonudo



Cállate, tonto de los cojones, que por agoreros como tú, que sólo critican y nada aportan, en vez de seguir mi impulso de meter 6.000 euros, lo dejé en la mitad. Eso sí, acerté con el momento.


----------



## Drizztdourden (28 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Si no te importa, a cuanto te saliste en Grifols ?



Hola!!

Ninguna molestia responder. Me salí a 29.55€ si no me equivoco.


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 May 2020)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Hola!!
> 
> Ninguna molestia responder. Me salí a 29.55€ si no me equivoco.



y lo ves tan mal precio como para salirte en pérdidas? Hoy ha cerrado a 28,10 y estaba dándole vueltas a entrar con un perfil bajo....


----------



## Drizztdourden (28 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> y lo ves tan mal precio como para salirte en pérdidas? Hoy ha cerrado a 28,10 y estaba dándole vueltas a entrar con un perfil bajo....



Me encantaría poder argumentar sólidamente mi salida, pero de valores conozco entre poco y nada. Sin ánimo de parece pretencioso, sí considero que tengo cierta perspicacia para detectar dónde generar rentabilidad. No en la bolsa, sino fuera de ella. A decir verdad, después de más de un mes en lateral, sentí que debía salir y entrar en otros sitios. Grifols parece una buena empresa, sin embargo, buscaba contraer más riesgo en busca de una posible mayor revalorización.


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 May 2020)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Me encantaría poder argumentar sólidamente mi salida, pero de valores conozco entre poco y nada. Sin ánimo de parece pretencioso, sí considero que tengo cierta perspicacia para detectar dónde generar rentabilidad. No en la bolsa, sino fuera de ella. A decir verdad, después de más de un mes en lateral, sentí que debía salir y entrar en otros sitios. Grifols parece una buena empresa, sin embargo, buscaba contraer más riesgo en busca de una posible mayor revalorización.



si.... a mi me parece la más aburrida de las defensivas y su dividendo es ridículo, pero creo que es un valor muy seguro...en fin, si baja de 27 igual me lo pienso


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 May 2020)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Las preguntas del millón serían:
> 
> -Reduzco posiciones en los valores actuales y abro en otros para diversificar y diluir el riesgo, o me quedo como estoy intentando vigilar el mercado?
> 
> ...



Las respuestas a esas preguntas deben depender de tu perfil inversor. 

- Si eres especulador a corto plazo, vende y compra mas adelante. Ya te adelanto que estos dias va a haber caidas.
- Si eres especulador a largo plazo yo, PREVIO ESTUDIO PORMENORIZADO, me quedaría con las que sé que estan por debajo de su valor.
- Si eres un inversor por dividendos (como yo), PREVIO ESTUDIO PORMENORIZADO, me quedaría con las que dieran dividendo sólido y duradero en el tiempo y además cotizaran en España o paises con buen tratado de doble imposición (de tu lista creo que casi ninguna).

Dicho ésto:
Yo no compraría Cineworld. Con la recesión que nos viene encima no me imagino a la gente corriendo a los cines. Pero ese soy yo, que soy un pesimista.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (28 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Mañana volveremos a ver el rojo en IAG
> 
> 
> Encofrador de mierda ha hablado.



Y el rojo se ve.

Estaba cantado.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 May 2020)

La bolsa cae hoy supongo que por recogida de beneficios de días anteriores.

Edito: a lo mejor esto tiene algo que ver:
Corea del Sur cierra parques, museos y galerías de arte ante el repunte de contagios por coronavirus


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> La bolsa cae hoy supongo que por recogida de beneficios de días anteriores.
> 
> Edito: a lo mejor esto tiene algo que ver:
> Corea del Sur cierra parques, museos y galerías de arte ante el repunte de contagios por coronavirus



No hay que andar como loco buscando una causa y efecto a cada movimiento de la bolsa. No funciona así esto. Mírate las tendencias subyacentes y cuando las sepas y las entiendas, mira como evolucionan. A que si hoy subiera la bolsa podrías haber omitido la noticia de Corea del Sur y poner una noticia positiva diciendo lo que fuera y pensar que por eso sube la bolsa?


----------



## BABY (28 May 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Cuando lo del sars este estaba localizado en muy pocos países y había muy poca gente contagiada.Mucho más fácil contenerlo.
> El de ahora tiene millones de infectados repartidos por todo el mundo.Tanto en el hemisferio norte como en el sur.
> Imposible de controlar ya,demasiado tardó, el plazo para pararlo es que no saliera de china y por alguna razón se ocultó información acerca de la peligrosidad del virus.
> Ahora ya se va a quedar como una gripe, pero mucho más jodida.
> ...



¿Tan mal lo ves @ValPPCC?. Sinceramente me cuesta ver un repunte que implique volver al confinamiento. La gente seguirá muriendo por COVID como se muere de otras cosas, pero creo que será manejable. A lo mejor es que no lo quiero ni pensar (también estoy en primera línea). Ojalá te equivoques. Otra cosa son los mercados y creo que habrán correcciones, no necesariamente por un nuevo brote masivo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 May 2020)

Iberia retomará el 21% de sus vuelos en julio con destinos en España y Europa

Moody's rebaja a bono basura la calificación de IAG y British Airways


----------



## no_me_consta (28 May 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ValPPCC (29 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> ¿Tan mal lo ves @ValPPCC?. Sinceramente me cuesta ver un repunte que implique volver al confinamiento. La gente seguirá muriendo por COVID como se muere de otras cosas, pero creo que será manejable. A lo mejor es que no lo quiero ni pensar (también estoy en primera línea). Ojalá te equivoques. Otra cosa son los mercados y creo que habrán correcciones, no necesariamente por un nuevo brote masivo.



Desgraciadamente SI.Ayer por ejemplo hemos llegado al pico maximo de infectados diarios, 116 mil nuevos casos en un dia, y sigue subiendo.
El problema principal del virus ya no es su mortalidad sino mas bien la alta morbilidad que presenta.
Llegado a un numero de infectados el sistema sanitario ya no tiene medios suficientes para atender correctamente a los pacientes, y no solo los de COVID, TODOS.
Al principio de todo, ya en enero-febrero pensaba que esto iba a ser un flascrash con una subida repentina y luego una bajada brusca en el numero de infectados y pensaba que iba a pasar lo mismo en el mercado.Despues logicamente poco a poco he visto la gravedad de la situacion y por ello mi estrategia de inversion se ha visto modificada.A dia de hoy SI que hemos visto una vuelta en V de los mercados pero sin embargo estamos viendo una subida paulatina pero constante en la pandemia.
Ten en cuenta que el mercado no a descontado NADA.Toda la bajada fue por PANICO.
Me esperaba una bulltrap durante los meses de calor bajo la falta premisa de una vuelta a la normalidad, lo que no me esperaba es que subiera tanto.Estan pumpeando la bolsa y para lo que viene.


----------



## uberales (29 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> si.... a mi me parece la más aburrida de las defensivas y su dividendo es ridículo, pero creo que es un valor muy seguro...en fin, si baja de 27 igual me lo pienso



Un poco cara, pero muy interesante.


----------



## Coronavirus (29 May 2020)

Si baja a 2.30 compro para 6 meses.


----------



## creative (29 May 2020)

Menudo rebote de gato muerto se ha clavado..


----------



## Coronavirus (30 May 2020)

Yo voy a entrar a IAG esta semana de nuevo y me quedo a largo. Echare 30k


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Yo voy a entrar a IAG esta semana de nuevo y me quedo a largo. Echare 30k



A qué precio tienes pensado entrar?


----------



## Coronavirus (30 May 2020)

En cuanto vaya a 2.30 pillo sitio 


HARLEY66 dijo:


> A qué precio tienes pensado entrar?


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (30 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> En cuanto vaya a 2.30 pillo sitio



¿A qué viene tanta puta prisa, joder? Si es que parece que os quema el dinero en las manos, joder. 

No te precipites con la idea de tener que invertir esta misma semana porque se te vaya a escapar. Escucha a encofrador de mierda.


----------



## Coronavirus (30 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> ¿A qué viene tanta puta prisa, joder? Si es que parece que os quema el dinero en las manos, joder.
> 
> No te precipites con la idea de tener que invertir esta misma semana porque se te vaya a escapar. Escucha a encofrador de mierda.



Cofri es mi pastor nada me falta, ¿tú a cuanto le echarías?


----------



## HARLEY66 (30 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> En cuanto vaya a 2.30 pillo sitio



a 2,30 las tengo yo


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Jun 2020)

Pues ya está en 2,80..... se dará la vuelta o llegaremos a 3 antes de agosto?


----------



## no_me_consta (2 Jun 2020)

Estovaparriba, en cuanto Inglaterra baje la cifra de muertos un poco más Expaña se llena de guiris borrachos


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Jun 2020)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Estovaparriba, en cuanto Inglaterra baje la cifra de muertos un poco más Expaña se llena de guiris borrachos
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Esta semana creo que Iberia ya empezaba a volar y están metiendo presión para acelerar la llegada de turismo. Acabara´n viniendo antes los turistas que nosotros moviendonos entre provincias...


----------



## halconx (2 Jun 2020)

A 4,40 la vais a ver muy pronto. Pero no olvideis que es un rebote. Cuando se vaya acercando podéis poner la orden de venta un poco por debajo de ese nivel y tiempo habrá de entrar a niveles muy por debajo.


----------



## halconx (2 Jun 2020)

Si hace el movimiento que va a hacer el IBEX, que va algo más adelantado, tendría que ir a 4,4 a tapar el hueco que dejó ahí en la caída. En ese caso la resistencia está más o menos donde dices.


----------



## no_me_consta (3 Jun 2020)

3,07 ha tocado ya


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Jun 2020)

no_me_consta dijo:


> 3,07 ha tocado ya
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Próxima resistencia? Cuando quiten lo de las cuarentenas nos plantamos en 4


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (3 Jun 2020)

jijijijijijiji


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Jun 2020)

Joder y pensar que cuando abrí este hilo, llegaron a afectarme los comentarios de algunos foreros diciendo que iba a quebrar, que iba a ir a 1.5 y no sé qué más ...
¿Donde os habéis metido ahora?
Haced cálculos de cuánto iríais ganando si hubierais abierto a 2.15...


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Joder y pensar que cuando abrí este hilo, llegaron a afectarme los comentarios de algunos foreros diciendo que iba a quebrar, que iba a ir a 1.5 y no sé qué más ...
> ¿Donde os habéis metido ahora?
> Haced cálculos de cuánto iríais ganando si hubierais abierto a 2.15...



A menos de dos las volverás a ver, no te preocupes. Y si tú vienes pidiendo recetas a los demás, no llores cuando te vengan a ti con ellas


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (3 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Joder y pensar que cuando abrí este hilo, llegaron a afectarme los comentarios de algunos foreros diciendo que iba a quebrar, que iba a ir a 1.5 y no sé qué más ...
> ¿Donde os habéis metido ahora?
> Haced cálculos de cuánto iríais ganando si hubierais abierto a 2.15...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Joder y pensar que cuando abrí este hilo, llegaron a afectarme los comentarios de algunos foreros diciendo que iba a quebrar, que iba a ir a 1.5 y no sé qué más ...
> ¿Donde os habéis metido ahora?
> Haced cálculos de cuánto iríais ganando si hubierais abierto a 2.15...



A mi no me hace falta. Todos los valores de mi cartera menos uno me estan dando beneficios.

Yo hago números y me mojo. Lo que no hago es perder el dinero de otros. Por ejemplo, Accor. Al día siguiente de abrir mi hilo empezó a subir, ya ves. ¿Cuántos habeis ganado con mi predicción?

Pero IAG no lo ví tan claro, y a toro pasado todos somos Manolete.


----------



## clinadin (3 Jun 2020)

Lo de IAG, lo miréis por donde lo miréis es demencial, ni para que hace apenas tres semanas estuviese en caída libre a 1.80€, ni para que ahora esté en tendencia alcista y superando los 3€.
La realidad es que no sería solo en IAG, sino en la gran mayoría de valores la euforia que se ve en las bolsas no acompañan en nada a la realidad...


----------



## Rendez-vous (3 Jun 2020)

Metí casi 60k en ibex hace unas 3 semanas aprox. 

En 3 semanas llevo casi 10.000e de beneficio. 


Es la primera vez que meto en bolsa, fue por aburrimiento en confinamiento. 

Solo pierdo en grifols.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Jun 2020)

Rendez-vous dijo:


> Metí casi 60k en ibex hace unas 3 semanas aprox.
> 
> En 3 semanas llevo casi 10.000e de beneficio.
> 
> ...



pues para ser la priemra vez entrar con 6ok o tienes mucha pasta o eres muy kamikace..


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (3 Jun 2020)

En mi modesta opinión a mis 49 años, aporto lo siguiente, por si le sirve a alguien: educado por un padre con aversión total al riesgo, he perdido grandes oportunidades a lo largo de mi vida, entre ellas en el mercado inmobiliario, por no mojarme y comprar cuando los precios eran buenos.
Respecto a la Bolsa, ya sabemos que según sea la personalidad de cada uno, aparte de los conocimientos del mercado de valores, cada uno piensa y siente de una manera respecto a un mismo escenario, y en función de eso actúa.
Por eso concluyo que si quieres ganar has de arriesgar, sino no pierdes pero tampoco ganas. Si arriesgas y pierdes, sacas lecciones. Parado no sacas nada.
Al final hay que intentar actuar sacando nuestras propias conclusiones y no dejarnos influir por nadie en concreto, ya que siempre existen opiniones contrapuestas.
Con esto no digo que haya que invertir a lo loco, solo que hay que perder el miedo a equivocarse.
Saludos.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (3 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión a mis 49 años, aporto lo siguiente, por si le sirve a alguien: educado por un padre con aversión total al riesgo, he perdido grandes oportunidades a lo largo de mi vida, entre ellas en el mercado inmobiliario, por no mojarme y comprar cuando los precios eran buenos.
> Respecto a la Bolsa, ya sabemos que según sea la personalidad de cada uno, aparte de los conocimientos del mercado de valores, cada uno piensa y siente de una manera respecto a un mismo escenario, y en función de eso actúa.
> Por eso concluyo que si quieres ganar has de arriesgar, sino no pierdes pero tampoco ganas. Si arriesgas y pierdes, sacas lecciones. Parado no sacas nada.
> Al final hay que intentar actuar sacando nuestras propias conclusiones y no dejarnos influir por nadie en concreto, ya que siempre existen opiniones contrapuestas.
> ...



Esto no era arriesgar, amigo. Era un movimiento obvio que hasta un primate podría haber previsto. 

Compañías de la hostia a precios de saldo. Estaba más claro que el agua que habría petardazo eufórico. Mucha gente está ganando dinero fácil sin sesudos análisis ni leches en vinagre.

Ahora, la cuestión es cuando salirse o no. Para eso sí que hace falta una profunda reflexión.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Esto no era arriesgar, amigo. Era un movimiento obvio que hasta un primate podría haber previsto.
> 
> Compañías de la hostia a precios de saldo. Estaba más claro que el agua que habría petardazo eufórico. Mucha gente está ganando dinero fácil sin sesudos análisis ni leches en vinagre.
> 
> Ahora, la cuestión es cuando salirse o no. Para eso sí que hace falta una profunda reflexión.



yo creo que esto hasta septiembre aguanta......luego, Tito Trump dirá...


----------



## no_me_consta (3 Jun 2020)

Hola, creo que esto te puede interesar: - La secretaria Transporte británica dice que British Airways debería pagar un precio por abusar de la confianza del Gobierno


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Jun 2020)

halconx dijo:


> A 4,40 la vais a ver muy pronto. Pero no olvideis que es un rebote. Cuando se vaya acercando podéis poner la orden de venta un poco por debajo de ese nivel y tiempo habrá de entrar a niveles muy por debajo.



voy a tomar nota de lo que dices que la ultima vez acertaste con el 2.8 .
Pero como puedes predecir el hacer de las gacelillas universales si estas no obedecen a la logica del mercado ?


----------



## halconx (3 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> voy a tomar nota de lo que dices que la ultima vez acertaste con el 2.8 .
> Pero como puedes predecir el hacer de las gacelillas universales si estas no obedecen a la logica del mercado ?




Los mercados se mueven armonicamente, aunque es cierto que a veces algún músico de la banda desafina. Pero viendo el movimiento del IBex se ven más o menos las intenciones de los músicos de la orquesta. Eso y que tengo ya muchas horas de vuelo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (3 Jun 2020)

La evolución de IAG







imagen sacada de otro foro.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Joder y pensar que cuando abrí este hilo, llegaron a afectarme los comentarios de algunos foreros diciendo que iba a quebrar, que iba a ir a 1.5 y no sé qué más ...
> ¿Donde os habéis metido ahora?
> Haced cálculos de cuánto iríais ganando si hubierais abierto a 2.15...



Pero muchacho tú has vendido ya?

Si no has vendido y transpasado tu pasta a tu banco , es todo humo.


----------



## Können (4 Jun 2020)

Las aerolíneas suelen ser negocios de muy baja rentabilidad. Es decir, malos negocios.

El que quiera meter ahí el dinero por sus sesgos y convicciones que lo haga, pero la frase de arriba no dejará por ello de ser menos cierta.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jun 2020)

Tan solo abrir y ya han volado los 3€ del tirón....


----------



## hdezgon (4 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Tan solo abrir y ya han volado los 3€ del tirón....



El mercado esta loco, no es coherente y tampoco sse puede luchar contra el. Eso si, visto lo visto en cualquier momento se cae entero. Parecen criptomonedas las acciones.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Jun 2020)

Mejor esperar a que alcance los 7€ para entrar, así uno se asegura que no está cayendo...


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Mejor esperar a que alcance los 7€ para entrar, así uno se asegura que no está cayendo...


----------



## Zparo reincidente (4 Jun 2020)

El final de iag es un acordeón como el de bankia . No lo digo por chinchar . Pero la nacionalización vendrá junto a un acordeón


----------



## Pacohimbersor (4 Jun 2020)

*Las aerolíneas comienzan a deshacerse de aviones ante el 'negro' futuro de la demanda*
*Los mayores grupos aéreos de Europa, como IAG y Lufthansa, creen que la demanda se recuperará "muy lentamente" y no prevén alcanzar sus niveles precrisis hasta 2023 *

El *turismo* comienza a reactivarse en Europa, pero las *aerolíneas* creen que la recuperación de la demanda será lenta y costosa: no prevén alcanzar sus niveles precisis hasta al menos 2023. Tras años de crecimientos en las flotas y aviones completos, las compañías cuentan con que los viajes de larga distancia tardarán en llegar por la evolución de la pandemia de la covid-19 y el miedo de los pasajeros a volar se mantendrá durante meses, limitando los viajes.

De esta forma, aunque la mayoría retomará el vuelo en *junio o julio*, lo harán con menos capacidad de lo habitual. En este sentido, las aerolíneas ya comienzan a deshacerse de algunos de sus *aviones*, sus activos más preciados junto a los slots -derechos de despegue y aterrizaje-. Mantener los aviones en tierra hasta que se recupere esa demanda tiene un coste millonario que daña aún más sus cuentas.

El grupo Lufthansa -que engloba las aerolíneas *Lufthansa, Eurowings, Swiss, Brussels Airlines y Austrian Airlines*- ha sido el último en presentar los resultados del primer trimestre este miércoles, cuando perdió 2.100 millones de euros. El holding cuenta con *760 aviones,* de los que 700 han permanecido en tierra durante los últimos meses, al verse obligado a reducir su capacidad hasta en un 95% por la pandemia.

"Ha habido un cambio dramático en el entorno económico como resultado de la pandemia de coronavirus. Los bloqueos, las restricciones de viaje, las interrupciones de la cadena de suministro y el deterioro de las cifras financieras han avivado los temores de una recesión mundial que *podría ir mucho más allá de la contracción económica que siguió a la crisis financiera* de 2008", indica el grupo alemán.

*Retrasar los nuevos y jubilar los viejos*
Además de mantener 'aparcados' algunos de sus aviones, Lufthansa avanza sus planes de retrasar las nuevas entregas pendientes por los fabricantes *Airbus* o *Boeing*, así como de *eliminar al menos medio centenar de aviones de su flota*. "Parte de la flota ya no volverá al servicio activo y se eliminará directamente", indica la compañía en el informe trimestral.

Según consta en las cuentas, *Brussels Airlines* reducirá su flota en un 30%. También recortará el número de aeronaves de *Lufthansa*, *Eurowings o Austrian Airlines*; mientras que *Swiss* pospondrá la recepción de los nuevos aviones de corto y medio radio encargados y revisará la jubilación anticipada de las aeronaves más antiguas. 

Inicialmente retirará de forma permanente* seis A380, cinco B747-400 y once A320-200* en Lufthansa German Airlines; *tres B767-300 y 13 Bombardier Dash 8-400* en Austrian Airlines; y *dos A330-200 y ocho A319* en Brussels Airlines. Además, Lufthansa también aterrizará *temporalmente* -durante al menos un año y medio- toda la flota de *A340-600,* que consta de *17 aviones*; mientras que devolverá a Airbus de forma anticipada *seis A380-800*. 

*También lo hacen IAG o EasyJet*
Otro de los grandes grupos europeos, *IAG* -al que pertenecen *Iberia, Vueling, British Airways, Level y Aer Lingus*- atraviesa una situación similar. La aerolínea española Iberia ha anunciado que retomará los vuelos en junio, pero sólo con el 21% de la capacidad inicialmente prevista para el corto y medio radio, que podría aumentar al 35% en función de la demanda y de la eliminación de las restricciones a volar.

En sus últimas cuentas, el grupo informa de que "el plan de flota para los próximos años ha sufrido *un cambio muy significativo* desde que se anunció en noviembre", no sólo por la jubilación anticipada de aviones *B747 y A340* sino por la negociación directa con Boeing y Airbus para retrasar los pedidos pendientes. En concreto, entre 2020 y 2022 tendrían que recibir 143 aviones, pero finalmente han rebajado esta renovación de flota a 75 aeronaves, es decir, *68 menos.*

La aerolínea británica *EasyJet* también anunció hace unos días que espera que su flota ronde los *300 aviones en 2021*, 50 menos de lo que había previsto para entonces antes de la crisis del coronavirus. Como el resto de aerolíneas, lo hará aplazando las entregas de los nuevos aviones y adelantando la devolución de los arrendados a las empresas de 'leasing' que estén cerca de vencer.

*Air France* también ha anunciado recientemente que *retirará su flota de Airbus A380, el avión más grande del mundo*. En concreto, cuenta con nueve, de los cuales cinco son de su propiedad y cuatro están arrendados. Y aunque la aerolínea pretende sustituirlos por aviones más pequeños, también prevé reducir su flota total un 20% en 2021, disminuyendo así su capacidad.

Las aerolíneas comienzan a deshacerse de aviones ante el 'negro' futuro de la demanda


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Jun 2020)

Nadie sabe nada salvo que sea el creador de esa realidad...


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Las aerolíneas comienzan a deshacerse de aviones ante el 'negro' futuro de la demanda*
> *Los mayores grupos aéreos de Europa, como IAG y Lufthansa, creen que la demanda se recuperará "muy lentamente" y no prevén alcanzar sus niveles precrisis hasta 2023 *
> 
> El *turismo* comienza a reactivarse en Europa, pero las *aerolíneas* creen que la recuperación de la demanda será lenta y costosa: no prevén alcanzar sus niveles precisis hasta al menos 2023. Tras años de crecimientos en las flotas y aviones completos, las compañías cuentan con que los viajes de larga distancia tardarán en llegar por la evolución de la pandemia de la covid-19 y el miedo de los pasajeros a volar se mantendrá durante meses, limitando los viajes.
> ...



Pues díselo a Airbus, que ha vuelto a subir más de un 6% y ya lleva a sí más de una semana...


----------



## El guardaespaldas (4 Jun 2020)

Gracias al OP compré a 2 euros, hace un par de semanas. 
Yo no sabía ni lo que era IAG... con eso os lo digo todo.

En cuanto llegue a 4 euros vendo porque aquí, con la cantidad de asustaviejas que opinan que IAG se va a estrellar, habrá que tener cuidado.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (4 Jun 2020)

Los pluses ya os empiezan a pesar ¿eh, cabrones?

Y días como estos no ayudan, porque abre con guano y al final..."oh, vaya, sigo ganando pasta"

Aaaah, ese deseo vehemente de poseer más y más. El ser humano es maravilloso.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (4 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Mejor esperar a que alcance los 7€ para entrar, así uno se asegura que no está cayendo...



Tu en el tute arrastrás de de 3 para ver quien lleva el As no ?


----------



## subvencionados (4 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Las aerolíneas comienzan a deshacerse de aviones ante el 'negro' futuro de la demanda*
> *Los mayores grupos aéreos de Europa, como IAG y Lufthansa, creen que la demanda se recuperará "muy lentamente" y no prevén alcanzar sus niveles precrisis hasta 2023 *
> 
> El *turismo* comienza a reactivarse en Europa, pero las *aerolíneas* creen que la recuperación de la demanda será lenta y costosa: no prevén alcanzar sus niveles precisis hasta al menos 2023. Tras años de crecimientos en las flotas y aviones completos, las compañías cuentan con que los viajes de larga distancia tardarán en llegar por la evolución de la pandemia de la covid-19 y el miedo de los pasajeros a volar se mantendrá durante meses, limitando los viajes.
> ...



Este tipo de cosas ya no sirven para nada. Ahora ruleta, o tiro con dados, o en fin..................todo al rojo impar. Si hay suerte. Pues ya está, sino, pues también.


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Jun 2020)

Aristoteles decia que el que vive solo o es un Dios o la bestia. Si haces lo que nadie hace o te enriqueces o te arruinas .


----------



## Goldman (4 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. La necesitaré.



Dame argo payo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Jun 2020)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Tu en el tute arrastrás de de 3 para ver quien lleva el As no ?



¿Sabes captar el sarcasmo?

Solo digo que el que tiene nervios de acero y sabe aguantar altibajos y a pesimistas y miedosos, es más fácil que triunfe.
El resto venden a la primera corrección o al escuchar el comentario agorero del forero que solo entra cuando llega a 7€ y se ha perdido toda la subida...


----------



## Jeb Stuart (5 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> *¿Sabes captar el sarcasmo?*
> 
> Solo digo que el que tiene nervios de acero y sabe aguantar altibajos y a pesimistas y miedosos, es más fácil que triunfe.
> El resto venden a la primera corrección o al escuchar el comentario agorero del forero que solo entra cuando llega a 7€ y se ha perdido toda la subida...



En un foro ??? jajajajajaja


----------



## carlosas (5 Jun 2020)

Pues está subiendo...yo pensé que esta noticia seria negativa para la cotización de la empresa pero parece que no


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jun 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Pues está subiendo...yo pensé que esta noticia seria negativa para la cotización de la empresa pero parece que no



Casi un 10% ahora mismo........ esto no hay quien lo entienda


----------



## carlosas (5 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Casi un 10% ahora mismo........ esto no hay quien lo entienda



Y yo que vendi antes de apertura...


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jun 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Y yo que vendi antes de apertura...



yo les saco ya más de un 50% pero me está empezando a desconcertar todo esto.... más de un 11% sube ahora


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jun 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Hasta 3,95 tienen pista, y si lo pasa a 4,5. Pero mínimo lo primero, hay que aguantar.



cuando estaba a 1,80 y todos decían de vender dije que ni me lo planteaba hasta que llegase a 4, pero lo ponía mínimo a un año....


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jun 2020)




----------



## BABY (5 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> cuando estaba a 1,80 y todos decían de vender dije que ni me lo planteaba hasta que llegase a 4, pero lo ponía mínimo a un año....



Enhorabuena @HARLEY66. Puedes poner algún stop loss y deja que la ganancia corra!


----------



## Bort (5 Jun 2020)

Están cazando gacelos, joder, si a este paso van a cotizar por encima de antes del covid. Como se puede decir que el mercado lo ha descontado sin existir vacuna o tratamiento a lo que nos llevó aquí ?

Yo sólo le veo dos explicaciones. O las manos fuertes "saben de antemano" cuando empieza y acaba el covid o vamos al mayor bull trap de la historia

Muchos os vais a forrar pero salid a tiempo para no volver a la casilla de salida


----------



## euricco (5 Jun 2020)

una pregunta, un stop loss, como funciona?, bueno, si realmente funciona seria mejor.... en una caida fuerte por ejemplo en el que se activan muchos, ¿te puedes encontrar con que no se ejecuta el tuyo o al menos al nivel que quieres por falta de compradores?, y si es asi y el precio baja de tu stop ?


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (5 Jun 2020)

Felicidades, cabronesssss. Esto que está pasando no lo vamos a volver a ver en la puta vida.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jun 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Enhorabuena @HARLEY66. Puedes poner algún stop loss y deja que la ganancia corra!



si, es lo que estoy pensando.....


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Felicidades, cabronesssss. Esto que está pasando no lo vamos a volver a ver en la puta vida.



No digas nunca jamas, en el 2009 fue mucho mejor aun , porque nadie compraba acciones , la peña preferia sus depositos del 5-6% y habia mucho nivel de endeudamiento por el ladrillo .


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jun 2020)

euricco dijo:


> una pregunta, un stop loss, como funciona?, bueno, si realmente funciona seria mejor.... en una caida fuerte por ejemplo en el que se activan muchos, ¿te puedes encontrar con que no se ejecuta el tuyo o al menos al nivel que quieres por falta de compradores?, y si es asi y el precio baja de tu stop ?



buena pregunta..... yo tampoco los he usado nunca... bueno, sí los he puesto pero nunca se han llegado a ejecutar, los he movido o quitado antes....
Puede ser que el valor te pase po0r encima y en lugar de vender a 3,50 acabe saliendo a 2,90? p.e


----------



## Bort (5 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> buena pregunta..... yo tampoco los he usado nunca... bueno, sí los he puesto pero nunca se han llegado a ejecutar, los he movido o quitado antes....
> Puede ser que el valor te pase po0r encima y en lugar de vender a 3,50 acabe saliendo a 2,90? p.e



Efectivamente. Si el mercado abre por debajo del stop se ejecuta la orden


----------



## Fortheface (5 Jun 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Cómo las preferentes, garantizadisinas hoygans


----------



## hdezgon (5 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Felicidades, cabronesssss. Esto que está pasando no lo vamos a volver a ver en la puta vida.



Totalmente. Un +100% de cartera en dos semanas es absurdo.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (5 Jun 2020)

Enhorabuena hoy a los IAGeros.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Jun 2020)

Repito, sigan esperando a los 7€ para entrar, es el mejor momento.
Jajajaja.
Buscando aún explicación racional a la Bolsa...


----------



## carlosas (5 Jun 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Y yo que vendi antes de apertura...



Me refiero que vendí las de lufthansa, IAG sigue on fire...


----------



## Javier de Carglass (5 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Totalmente. Un +100% de cartera en dos semanas es absurdo.



Bitcoinizando la economia.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jun 2020)

IAG registra la mejor semana de su historia en bolsa: se revaloriza más de un 40%


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> IAG registra la mejor semana de su historia en bolsa: se revaloriza más de un 40%



Eso se dice al cerrar .
El uno de septiembre del 2000 apple habia subido 7 dias seguidos. Mira lo que paso despues.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Eso se dice al cerrar .
> El uno de septiembre del 2000 apple habia subido 7 dias seguidos. Mira lo que paso despues.



yo ni quito ni pongo rey, solo cuelgo la noticia


----------



## tremenk (5 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo ni quito ni pongo rey, solo cuelgo la noticia



Podías haber colgado otra mejor...ya que cuelgas.

IAG vuela en Bolsa: sube el 100% en tres semanas

si bastante asombroso. Aquí han habido manos fuertes de UK.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (5 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. La necesitaré.



Enhorabuena. Te la jugaste... y ganaste.


----------



## White calvin (5 Jun 2020)

Yo las vendi en 2,5 con pérdidas pero de esto trata la bolsa, a veces se gana y otras se pierde


Ojalá se ponga iag en 7, eso será buena señal para el resto de empresas


----------



## BABY (5 Jun 2020)

Acabo de recibir un correo de RyanAir. Han cancelado mis vuelos de este verano y proceden a reembolso. 2200€. No tiene problema ninguno de liquidez.


----------



## Ankou (5 Jun 2020)

Felicito a los que entraron sobre 2€, el beneficio potencial era alto, pero también el riesgo. Se la jugaron y ganaron, disfruten de sus euros que son bien merecidos.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Jun 2020)

Si quieres peces, mójate. Para lo demás, cueva y doritos.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (5 Jun 2020)

Yo vendería. Así de claro. Qué más queréis, hijos de puta. QUÉ MÁS QUEREIS, LLENAD EL BOLSILLO Y SALID.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Yo vendería. Así de claro. Qué más queréis, hijos de puta. QUÉ MÁS QUEREIS, LLENAD EL BOLSILLO Y SALID.



Que puta manía con estar entrando y saliendo todo el rato....


----------



## halconx (5 Jun 2020)

La semana que viene extásis en los mercados de la mano de la FED. Teneis que estar preparados para soltar lastre, concretamente IAG se irá a la zona 4,40-4,50 y si sois listos comprendereis que esto es sólo un rebote fuerte, que va a cerrar los huecos que dejó en el desplome y después volverá a caer.
La corrección veraniega va a afectar a todas las bolsas, pero ya sabeis como las gasta el Ibex, y mientras en USA puede tratarse de un simple retroceso aquí podemos caer otra vez a los mínimos de la corrección.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (5 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> IAG registra la mejor semana de su historia en bolsa: se revaloriza más de un 40%



Ahí es nada. Como me arrepiento de no haber entrado por no haberlo visto del todo claro.







Y United Airlines lleva 3 días seguidos creciendo más de un 10%.


----------



## Dr.L (5 Jun 2020)

Que recorrido le veis a Airbus después de estos días, yo entre en 52 y aquí sigo, pero claro, entiendo que tiene que venir corrección, es que no puede ser que llegue a niveles precovid, es absurdo.


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Jun 2020)

Vendemos a


halconx dijo:


> La semana que viene extásis en los mercados de la mano de la FED. Teneis que estar preparados para soltar lastre, concretamente IAG se irá a la zona 4,40-4,50 y si sois listos comprendereis que esto es sólo un rebote fuerte, que va a cerrar los huecos que dejó en el desplome y después volverá a caer.
> La corrección veraniega va a afectar a todas las bolsas, pero ya sabeis como las gasta el Ibex, y mientras en USA puede tratarse de un simple retroceso aquí podemos caer otra vez a los mínimos de la corrección.



Veremos si no corregimos el lunes , una usana que tengo ( SIG ) que hoy empezo tremenda se me ha ido al negativo . Es verdad que habia subido una barbaridad durante unos dias y le tocaba correccion , veremos si no es un canario de la mina.


----------



## Feti (5 Jun 2020)

Que putada que no metí también a las empresas de cruceros... Que barbaridad lo que están subiendo ahora.


----------



## halconx (5 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> SIG



El vencimiento de junio, que es el día 19 viene claramente alcista. Normalmente los mercados harán máximos entorno a esa fecha. Pero hay que estar atentos la semana que viene porque con la reunión de la FED se puede precipitar todo, aunque si se hicieran máximos la semana que viene podrían mantenerse los índices en esos niveles hasta un par de dias después del vencimiento.
Ahora lo que está subiendo es toda la morralla, los sectores más perjudicados por la crisis, y esto suele suceder siempre al final de los rebotes. No importa que haya subido un 40% esta semana, puede perfectamente subir otro tanto la semana que viene y entre 4,30 y 4,50 se dejó un gap en la caída que es muy probable que trate de tapar. Esos niveles se corresponderían con los 8.350 del Ibex, pero podría ser que este subiera incluso hasta 8.650.


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Jun 2020)

halconx dijo:


> El vencimiento de junio, que es el día 19 viene claramente alcista. Normalmente los mercados harán máximos entorno a esa fecha. Pero hay que estar atentos la semana que viene porque con la reunión de la FED se puede precipitar todo, aunque si se hicieran máximos la semana que viene podrían mantenerse los índices en esos niveles hasta un par de dias después del vencimiento.
> Ahora lo que está subiendo es toda la morralla, los sectores más perjudicados por la crisis, y esto suele suceder siempre al final de los rebotes. No importa que haya subido un 40% esta semana, puede perfectamente subir otro tanto la semana que viene y entre 4,30 y 4,50 se dejó un gap en la caída que es muy probable que trate de tapar. Esos niveles se corresponderían con los 8.350 del Ibex, pero podría ser que este subiera incluso hasta 8.650.



Segun el moc el lunes continuara la fiesta , hay un desequilibrio comprador mayor aun que estos dias . Casi la tercera parte para Ecolab inc . A saber del interes por esta empresa .

Market-on-Close Stock Order Imbalances


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Jun 2020)

Copio y pego de otro hilo:

Leyendo a foreros, escuchando a la gente en general, viendo las crónicas de los sesudos inversores y analistas financieros, distingues claramente que cada uno tiene su opinión, y esta refleja la estructura psicológica de cada cual, y así actúan en la Bolsa y en la vida.
La Bolsa es psicológica principalmente y el que sea miedoso mejor que se aleje de ella. Si solo eres capaz de aceptar ganancias, vete lejos. Si aceptas que hay riesgo porque es volátil y muchas veces impredecible, entonces es tu mesa de partida.
¿Quieres seguridad? Hazte funcionario y cásate con Maruja y ten dos niños y un piso Paco y una Picasso color nevera.
Son dos aspectos vitales: la "seguridad" o el riesgo (controlado, ojo, no hablo de temeridad).
Al final el miedo impregna el carácter de la persona: el que duda siempre en entrar o salir en Bolsa, duda en casarse por si se divorcia, o duda si tener hijos por si les salen putas o drogadictos.
El caso es tener siempre miedo: si la bolsa baja, si sube o si está en el medio. No es problema de cómo esté la Bolsa, es un problema de uno mismo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Jun 2020)

A ver, claro que habrá algunas correcciones, habrá recogida de beneficios y algún día estarán índices y cotizaciones en negativo, pero no veo motivos para que caiga otra vez la bolsa, había mucho dinero acechando y hambriento, y más que va a haber ahora con el dopaje de los bancos centrales y FED de turno.
Se trata de una oportunidad histórica que está pasando por nuestras narices. Mucho recelosos aún y muchos lamentándose de no haber entrado antes. Yo aún le veo recorrido. No busqueis la lógica, mirad las tendencias. Ya se está empezando a correr la voz en los massmierda de que la Bolsa y algunos valores están disparados y eso atraerá a los ajenos al mundillo, y los asesores de los bancos se lo recomendarán a jubiletas y funcis. Eso significa más gente, más pasta y más volumen.
Entrar en bolsa antes del timovirus si que era arriesgado, ahora yo lo veo menos.
Quedarse quieto no te hace perder, pero no te hace ganar. Me recuerda cuando íbamos a ligar un grupo de amigos: los que no entraban a las tías nunca se llevaban calabazas. Los que entrábamos nos llevábamos algunos noes pero también pillábamos cacho.
Que cada cual actúe y asuma las consecuencias de sus actos u omisiones.


----------



## hdezgon (6 Jun 2020)

Airbus esta en una posición para subir.


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Jun 2020)

*OJALA QUIEBRE Y TE ARRUINES*

*QUE ASCO DAIS JUDIOS DE MIERDA, PONEROS A PRODUCIR, PUTA ESCORIA, Y NO A ESPECULAR, USUREROS, PUTA ESCORIA *


----------



## Giuseppe Tangana (6 Jun 2020)

*HIMBERSORES, HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA TODOS*


----------



## Dr.L (6 Jun 2020)

A callar tiesos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Se trata de una oportunidad histórica que está pasando por nuestras narices. Mucho recelosos aún y muchos lamentándose de no haber entrado antes. Yo aún le veo recorrido. No busqueis la lógica, mirad las tendencias. Ya se está empezando a correr la voz en los massmierda de que la Bolsa y algunos valores están disparados y eso atraerá a los ajenos al mundillo, y los asesores de los bancos se lo recomendarán a jubiletas y funcis. Eso significa más gente, más pasta y más volumen.
> Entrar en bolsa antes del timovirus si que era arriesgado, ahora yo lo veo menos.
> Quedarse quieto no te hace perder, pero no te hace ganar. Me recuerda cuando íbamos a ligar un grupo de amigos: los que no entraban a las tías nunca se llevaban calabazas. Los que entrábamos nos llevábamos algunos noes pero también pillábamos cacho.
> Que cada cual actúe y asuma las consecuencias de sus actos u omisiones.



Tengo un amigo con la siguiente teoría: Si sale a ligar, lo intenta con 40 tias, y siempre una le dice que si.

Dicho ésto, efectívamente hoy metas en dinero donde lo metas vas a ganar dinero PERO solo las empresas saneadas sobrevivirán.

Tengo una carterita principalmente Alemana que me esta quedando bien, pero trato de meter empresas que sepa que van a salir bien de la crisis. No me he metido en cruceros, y Accor porque estaba demasiado cantado pero muy pronto la voy a soltar.

Por lo demás, sé que estas empresas que he seleccionado simplemente subirán a sus valores pre-corona, quizás algo mas, y allí se quedarán mientras repagan el dinero prestado. Ahora tenemos inestabilidad, pero a partir del 2021 pondré un stop loss a un 10%-20% por encima del valor al que las compré y a dejar que me produzcan dividendos hasta la próxima caida.

No es una técnica que me hará rico, pero es la técnica que siempre me ha funcionado.


----------



## tramperoloco (6 Jun 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> A callar tiesos.



Pasa y usa la opcion ignorar. Nunca la había usado, y es una maravilla te deja el hilo pulitisimo, como dicen los italianos, de mugre.


----------



## hdezgon (6 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tengo un amigo con la siguiente teoría: Si sale a ligar, lo intenta con 40 tias, y siempre una le dice que si.
> 
> Dicho ésto, efectívamente hoy metas en dinero donde lo metas vas a ganar dinero PERO solo las empresas saneadas sobrevivirán.
> 
> ...



Unos tips de mercado aleman no nos irian mal. Yo estoy ahora mirando mucho el japones.


----------



## Giuseppe Tangana (6 Jun 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> A callar tiesos.



Hoyga husted, no prejuzgue. Estoy en edad de ir inviertiendo para proteger los ahorros, pero estoy muy verde en conocimientos todavía.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Jun 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *OJALA QUIEBRE Y TE ARRUINES
> 
> QUE ASCO DAIS JUDIOS DE MIERDA, PONEROS A PRODUCIR, PUTA ESCORIA, Y NO A ESPECULAR, USUREROS, PUTA ESCORIA *



Si es tan fácil ganar dinero en bolsa hazlo tu, nini rojo vago de mierda.


----------



## hdezgon (7 Jun 2020)

Ya ves tu, como si fuese algo sumamente importante


----------



## Frostituto (7 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Ya ves tu, como si fuese algo sumamente importante



Pues su principal fuente de ingresos

Es como si Inditex deja de vender ropa


----------



## SargentoHighway (7 Jun 2020)

eso son buenas noticias. si airbus tiene 0 pedidos en mayo, en verano 2, y en septiembre le hacen 6 y en octubre 30 significara un aumento exponencial.


----------



## hdezgon (7 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Pues su principal fuente de ingresos
> 
> Es como si Inditex deja de vender ropa



Airbus tiene pedidos a 8 años. Es mas importante que no les cancelen pedidos a que les pidan o no nuevos aviones


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (8 Jun 2020)

Estoa fiesta no para, amigos. Queda mucha cocaína.


----------



## Ber_gris (8 Jun 2020)

Pero.... ¿nos vamos al guano o no?, que me estáis mareando.


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Jun 2020)

Esto no tiene pinta de corregir , veo mucha fuerza alcista . Pero quien sabe , como las manos grandes empiecen a soltar toneladas de papel lo hacen bajar si quieren.


----------



## tresemes (8 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Ahí es nada. Como me arrepiento de no haber entrado por no haberlo visto del todo claro.
> 
> 
> 
> Y United Airlines lleva 3 días seguidos creciendo más de un 10%.



Ya ves, yo pequé de hacer más caso a las previsiones catastrofistas y ahora me doy de cabezazos por cómo iría si hubiera seguido mi estrategia y no me hubiera entrado el canguelo cuando volvieron los mínimos, pero es lo que hay, veremos si cuando acabe el verano hay otra oportunidad.

¡Enhorabuena a los que están dentro!


----------



## euricco (8 Jun 2020)

alguien me puede poner un enlace de la cotización del ibex de hoy??... no se que pasa que solo encuentro el cierre del viernes pasado.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Jun 2020)

esto es una puta locura, me uní la semana pasada a la fiesta y llevo más ganacias que acciones que tenía desde hace un mes y estaba supercontento.

Encofrador, unos pollos por aquí.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Jun 2020)

Repito cansinamente: esperen a que llegue a los 7€ para entrar, ahora es malo.
Lo mismo con el Sabadell, esperen a que alcance el 1€.
Tranquilos los agoreros que tendrán razón, algún día llegarán las correciones y podrán sacar pecho.
Mientras los beneficios habrán pasado y se los habrán llevado otros.


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Yo vendería. Así de claro. Qué más queréis, hijos de puta. QUÉ MÁS QUEREIS, LLENAD EL BOLSILLO Y SALID.



yo también, esta zona 4 la veo de parada fuerte.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Yo vendería. Así de claro. Qué más queréis, hijos de puta. QUÉ MÁS QUEREIS, LLENAD EL BOLSILLO Y SALID.



Dejad de corran beneficios cabrones, no vendáis que me jodéis la subida cabrones.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Jun 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> yo también, esta zona 4 la veo de parada fuerte.



en 3,95/4,00 hay resistencia, veremos si hace como la semana pasada y al abrir USA pega tirón arriba


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Dejad de corran beneficios cabrones, no vendáis que me jodéis la subida cabrones.


----------



## MadJoker (8 Jun 2020)

euricco dijo:


> alguien me puede poner un enlace de la cotización del ibex de hoy??... no se que pasa que solo encuentro el cierre del viernes pasado.



IBEX 35 - Cotizaciones de Hoy en Tiempo Real


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Jun 2020)

Yo aprovechando esta resistencia he vendido a 3.95 en ing para comprarlas en IB a 3.85 y evitar el rollo del traspaso de cartera.
Hay un volumen tremendo.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (8 Jun 2020)

Abierto buenos cortos en 3,95. Los abro con vista uno-dos años, con eso lo digo todo


----------



## PatrickBateman (8 Jun 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Abierto buenos cortos en 3,95. Los abro con vista uno-dos años, con eso lo digo todo



abriendo cortos contra IAG en 3,95 con la FED y el BCE tirando liquidez y con una posición del QIA de 4 euros por acción. 

P U T O G E N I O


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Jun 2020)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> abriendo cortos contra IAG en 3,95 con la FED y el BCE tirando liquidez y con una posición del QIA de 4 euros por acción.
> 
> P U T O G E N I O



es un puto troll, hacedme caaaaso


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo aprovechando esta resistencia he vendido a 3.95 en ing para comprarlas en IB a 3.85 y evitar el rollo del traspaso de cartera.
> Hay un volumen tremendo.



Mira, eso es inteligente, lo podí haber hecho yo tambien porque las IAGs las tengo con Satán y las podía haber pasado a DeGiro...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

Para los que se perdieron lo de IAG (yo incluido):
Nueva Zelanda da el alta al último caso de coronavirus y vuelve a la normalidad

Hay una aerolínea que con esta noticia se va a burbujear de lo lindo, y no es Air New Zealand.

Hay tiempo para entrar, pero no mucho.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jun 2020)

Felicidades a los agonias que os habéis arriesgado, ahora lo más difícil es aguantarlas o coger la pasta y huir.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

No, no me refiero a IAG. IAG me parece ahora mismo una "penis trap".


----------



## euricco (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No, no me refiero a IAG. IAG me parece ahora mismo una "penis trap".




los jaguayanos????


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

No verás a Lutfhansa fuera del DAX ni de coña. Lufthansa tiene espaldas para mucho mas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

That is a "nigga with 20-inch cock trap". Eso si que es exagerado.


----------



## Verdes (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No, no me refiero a IAG. IAG me parece ahora mismo una "penis trap".



Air new zealand?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

euricco dijo:


> los jaguayanos????



Nope.

Venga hombre que es muy fácil.

¿Qué aerolínea que tiene muchísima influencia en Australia/Nueva Zelanda esta a un poco mas del mínimo histórico pero esta resguardada por un gobierno que si que puede imprimir billetaje como quieran?


----------



## hdezgon (8 Jun 2020)

[/QUOTE]


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Nope.
> 
> Venga hombre que es muy fácil.
> 
> ¿Qué aerolínea que tiene muchísima influencia en Australia/Nueva Zelanda esta a un poco mas del mínimo histórico pero esta resguardada por un gobierno que si que puede imprimir billetaje como quieran?



Como no sea LATAM....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

HTZ...la vengo mirando como si estuviera en una disco y una tia de 20 años se levantara la camisa y me pusiera los pezones en la cara...osea, con incredulidad supina.

Esa empresa debería haber quebrado. De heho, tiene que quebrar porque si no préndeme fuego a la polla y dime que soy la antorcha olímpica.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

Como no sea LATAM....
[/QUOTE]

Señores, no me tiren nombres al azar:
- Aerolína con muchísimo negocio en la zona Austrialia/Nueva Zelanda.
- En mínimos históricos.
- Grande.
- Con un gobierno muy solvente detrás.

EDITO: Personalmente creo que debería de caer aun mas, pero con la locura que tenemos delante creo que lo que va a hacer es subir como una perraputa.


----------



## hdezgon (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Señores, no me tiren nombres al azar:
> - Aerolína con muchísimo negocio en la zona Austrialia/Nueva Zelanda.
> - En mínimos históricos.
> - Grande.
> - Con un gobierno muy solvente detrás.



Hombre ya entendia que no era LATAM porque no me meto en LATAM ni de coña.


----------



## euricco (8 Jun 2020)

singapore airlines????


esta es, lo digo por que seria una acción que reune los requisitos de aera de influencia...
o que me deja dudas es por no saber cual de estos graficos seria el correcto para saber si cumple lo del valor a mínimos históricos, siendo el primero correspondiente a la bolsa de munich, donde te mueves bastante.







y respecto al gobierno, no he visto nada al respecto, pero diria que podria ser una empresa estratégica.


----------



## uberales (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como no sea LATAM....



Señores, no me tiren nombres al azar:
- Aerolína con muchísimo negocio en la zona Austrialia/Nueva Zelanda.
- En mínimos históricos.
- Grande.
- Con un gobierno muy solvente detrás.

EDITO: Personalmente creo que debería de caer aun mas, pero con la locura que tenemos delante creo que lo que va a hacer es subir como una perraputa.
[/QUOTE]


Empieza por Q?


----------



## uberales (8 Jun 2020)

Japan?


----------



## no_me_consta (8 Jun 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pacohimbersor (8 Jun 2020)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Pues si es Qatar Airways recordad que el país del que depende tiene un buen lío con sus vecinos (bloqueo), principalmente con Arabia Saudí.

Qatar diplomatic crisis - Wikipedia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jun 2020)

echarle un vistazo, no bolibananer pero no ucits 

DFEN | ETF Direxion Daily Aerospace & Defense Bull 3X Shares - Investing.com


----------



## Pacohimbersor (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Señores, no me tiren nombres al azar:
> - Aerolína con muchísimo negocio en la zona Austrialia/Nueva Zelanda.
> - En mínimos históricos.
> - Grande.
> ...



Había pensado en Qantas, Emirates, Qatar... pero me la juego y digo que es Cathay Pacific porque es de Hong Kong y tiene lo de las protestas. Cathay Pacific es el mayor accionista de Air China (la aerolínea de bandera china) y viceversa.

Acciones de Cathay Airways | Cotización 0293 - Investing.com

Os dejo un vídeo por si os interesa


Edito: si no es esa es Singapore Airlines seguro.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jun 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Felicidades a los agonias que os habéis arriesgado, ahora lo más difícil es aguantarlas o coger la pasta y huir.



Lo que si os equivocais muchos al decir que ahora vamos a entrar a precios mucho más caros y subiros más aún la acción.

No he entrado a 1,75 , tampoco pienso entrar a 4 sin seguir ni un solo avión operando, ni a 6 ni a 8.

Tengo muy claro que a corto no voy a entrar en aerolíneas, si acaso cundo salgan los derechos de suscripción preferente de la operación acordeón más ampliación de capital que hagan en el futuro, o ni eso. Hay miles de valores en los que invertir y no me va a quitar el sueño no tener iag


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Había pensado en Qantas, Emirates, Qatar... pero me la juego y digo que es Cathay Pacific porque es de Hong Kong y tiene lo de las protestas. Cathay Pacific es el mayor accionista de Air China (la aerolínea de bandera china) y viceversa.
> 
> Acciones de Cathay Airways | Cotización 0293 - Investing.com
> 
> ...



Has acertado: Singapore Airlines.

Yo la veo burbujeada y quería entrar por debajo de los 2 euros, pero lleva tiempo por los 2.5 y creo que...

...ha llegado la hora de preguntar la hora y decir: Ya es lo hora.

De aquí a finales de mes.
[automerge]1591625734[/automerge]


Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Había pensado en Qantas, Emirates, Qatar... pero me la juego y digo que es Cathay Pacific porque es de Hong Kong y tiene lo de las protestas. Cathay Pacific es el mayor accionista de Air China (la aerolínea de bandera china) y viceversa.
> 
> Acciones de Cathay Airways | Cotización 0293 - Investing.com
> 
> ...



Has acertado: Singapore Airlines.

Yo la veo burbujeada y quería entrar por debajo de los 2 euros, pero lleva tiempo por los 2.5 y creo que...

...ha llegado la hora de preguntar la hora y decir: Ya es lo hora.

De aquí a finales de mes.
[automerge]1591625734[/automerge]


Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Había pensado en Qantas, Emirates, Qatar... pero me la juego y digo que es Cathay Pacific porque es de Hong Kong y tiene lo de las protestas. Cathay Pacific es el mayor accionista de Air China (la aerolínea de bandera china) y viceversa.
> 
> Acciones de Cathay Airways | Cotización 0293 - Investing.com
> 
> ...



Has acertado: Singapore Airlines.

Yo la veo burbujeada y quería entrar por debajo de los 2 euros, pero lleva tiempo por los 2.5 y creo que...

...ha llegado la hora de preguntar la hora y decir: Ya es lo hora.

De aquí a finales de mes.
[automerge]1591625734[/automerge]


Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Había pensado en Qantas, Emirates, Qatar... pero me la juego y digo que es Cathay Pacific porque es de Hong Kong y tiene lo de las protestas. Cathay Pacific es el mayor accionista de Air China (la aerolínea de bandera china) y viceversa.
> 
> Acciones de Cathay Airways | Cotización 0293 - Investing.com
> 
> ...



Has acertado: Singapore Airlines.

Yo la veo burbujeada y quería entrar por debajo de los 2 euros, pero lleva tiempo por los 2.5 y creo que...

...ha llegado la hora de preguntar la hora y decir: Ya es lo hora.

De aquí a finales de mes.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Has acertado: Singapore Airlines.
> 
> Yo la veo burbujeada y quería entrar por debajo de los 2 euros, pero lleva tiempo por los 2.5 y creo que...
> 
> ...ha llegado la hora de preguntar la hora y decir: Ya es lo hora.



Bueno, entonces en honor a la verdad es euricco el que ha acertado y yo me he equivocado. No obstante Cathay Pacific me parece también bastante interesante (para los que miráis aerolíneas extranjeras). Estando detrás China, pero de manera indirecta, y presuponiendo que ni el coronavirus ni las protestas en Hong Kong van a durar varios años más... lo mismo da un pelotazo curioso.


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Jun 2020)

Mañana creo que toca ya guano. Noto que ya estan perdiendo fuelle algunas ciclicas que llevo.

Edito: vamos al guano


----------



## uberales (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Has acertado: Singapore Airlines.
> 
> Yo la veo burbujeada y quería entrar por debajo de los 2 euros, pero lleva tiempo por los 2.5 y creo que...
> 
> ...



¿El cambio de moneda no puede joderlo todo?


----------



## Zparo reincidente (8 Jun 2020)

mis cortos en 3,95 funcionando de putisima madre. La pena que no la subierais un poco más los cuñado. Ya no me muevo hasta junio de 2021 de esta posicion que me dara grandes alegrias


----------



## Zparo reincidente (8 Jun 2020)

gracias


----------



## Zparo reincidente (8 Jun 2020)

le voy a meter unos buenos cortos a airbus tambien


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Jun 2020)

pero si está a 4,29.


----------



## carlosas (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Nope.
> 
> Venga hombre que es muy fácil.
> 
> ¿Qué aerolínea que tiene muchísima influencia en Australia/Nueva Zelanda esta a un poco mas del mínimo histórico pero esta resguardada por un gobierno que si que puede imprimir billetaje como quieran?



LAN


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Jun 2020)

si este no sabe ni como se meten unos cortos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

No recuerdo si eras tu también el que siguió mi consejo con Accor.

Si es asi...me debes dos botellas de vino.

Si no es asi solo me debes una.

PS: Cuidadín que se caerá igual que las otras...mas adelante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> LAN



Singapore airlines. Desde mi aviso ha empezado el subidón.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Jun 2020)

Nada como el olor a Napalm por las mañanas. Bueno, quizá el comprar en mínimo y vender en máximo en la misma mañana.
Mañana huele a corrección, hoy se ha notado la toma de beneficios a partir de mitad de la mañana.
Hasta el miércoles o jueves preveo calma.
Y esperando a los nuevos inversores...
Ya los massmierda están esparciendo a las masas el cebo...


----------



## carlosas (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Singapore airlines. Desde mi aviso ha empezado el subidón.



Veo que las hay en la bolsa de frankfurt. Las compras hay o en mercado de singapore? Thanks


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Veo que las hay en la bolsa de frankfurt. Las compras hay o en mercado de singapore? Thanks



Frankfurt. Pero no se que tiene eso que ver con mis botellas de vino


----------



## euricco (8 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> pero si está a 4,29.




yo encontre tb, ese, pero no es el mercado de frankfurt, por mi broker tampoco lo localizo.


----------



## carlosas (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Frankfurt. Pero no se que tiene eso que ver con mis botellas de vino



Jejejej te las mando via Frankfurt. Albariño casero...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Jejejej te las mando via Frankfurt. Albariño casero...



Mira con que sepas la diferencia entre hay, ahí, y ¡ay! me conformo.



carlosas dijo:


> Veo que las hay en la bolsa de frankfurt. Las compras *hay *o en mercado de singapore? Thanks



¡Mis hogos!


----------



## carlosas (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mira con que sepas la diferencia entre hay, ahí, y ¡ay! me conformo.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Mis hogos!



Ostia que cabron no? Son cosas del puto corrector del móvil...jeje de bolsa se poco pero las clases de ortografía no me las perdí jejej


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Ostia que cabron no? Son cosas del puto corrector del móvil...jeje de bolsa se poco pero las clases de ortografía no me las perdí jejej



Lo sé, estaba de coña. Los móviles son la hostia.

El otro dia escribiendo a una compañera de trabajo le solté una burrada con el autocorrector que ya estaba llamando al abogado por si acaso.

Los carga el diablo.


----------



## carlosas (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo sé, estaba de coña. Los móviles son la hostia.
> 
> El otro dia escribiendo a una compañera de trabajo le solté una burrada con el autocorrector que ya estaba llamando al abogado por si acaso.
> 
> Los carga el diablo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

Hola.

Pues perdona entonces, me quedo sin vino.

Aunque no me negarás que mi "timing" ha sido llegar y besar el santo...al igual que el de Accor.

El post de Accor creo que lo abrí un Viernes y pegó el pelotazo el Lunes siguiente y éste ya ves.

La fiesta acaba de empezar.


----------



## klon (8 Jun 2020)

mi enorabuena a quien le echo cojones y compro....

Yo me tengo que conformar con mis:

-aegon a 2 y pico
-shell a 14
-inditex a 22
-basf a 42
y alguna cosilla mas.....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

Tengo suerte 

Tengo unas 50 empresas que las voy mirando. Si se dan todas las condiciones (que no es siempre) y va muy muy muy cantado pues a veces lo suelto por aqui, pero solo si lo veo clarísimo porque ya sabes la cantidad de gilipollas que pululan.

Para evitarme los gilipollas tengo que esperarme exáctamente al momento, y además tampoco puedo ser muy claro no sea que, como sabes, en la bolsa incluso teniendo la razón te equivocas.

Si el subforo no fuera como es pondría todas las empresas que sigo con mis predicciones, y entre las que acierto de pleno y las que me equivoco pues yo por lo menos voy en positivo.

Mi cartera de ahora mismo tiene 9 valores. Ninguno del Ibex ni el SP500 (no me fio de ninguna de las dos). De los 9, 8 en verde y 1 en rojo (-0.89%, ya ves...y dale tiempo). De las que tengo en verde la "peor" la tengo a un 10%, la mejor ya va coqueteando con el 50%. Ninguna comprada en su mejor momento pero si en el momento que, tras estudiarlo bien, me pareció oportuno.

Esto no es ninguna proeza en el mercado que estamos, pero yo compro los valores tras hacer estudio, hablar con gente en el sector, etc...

Lo triste es que hay gente bastante mejor que yo, que en privado me han dado estudios que se han cumplido al 100%, pero que por culpa de los de siempre les pasa igual que a mi; poco a poco se van asqueando.

Yo soy un pringadete y un principiante, además de un acojonado, pero en este subforo hay gente muy preparada que podía dar muchísimo juego. Y si, se "equivocan" a veces, si por "equivocarse" quieres decir montar una tesis perfecta y que luego la bolsa hace lo que le da la gana. Pero esta gente de cada 10 cosas que dicen, aciertan en 8.

Ejemplo el forero @arriba/abajo. Tesis perfecta, resultado "malo" (de momento, que la noche es jóven). O @PatrickBateman que siempre acierta pero muchas veces entra demasiado pronto. Te va a costar trabajo leer una crítica mia sobre ellos aun cuando se equivocan, aun cuando no estoy deacuerdo con ellos, porque se curran sus teorías como yo me curro las mias.

En cualquier caso, ahora tengo dos valores que estan ya casi a puntito de caramelo. Los soltaré como quien no quiere la cosa cuando llegue el momento.

Y a principio de mes iba a soltar otra pero me quitaron las ganas. Una pena porque también ha empezado a ganar pasta.

Que coño...te dejo con una frase: Ya vamos un poco tarde pero siempre hay tiempo para hacer las maletas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

klon dijo:


> mi enorabuena a quien le echo cojones y compro....
> 
> Yo me tengo que conformar con mis:
> 
> ...



Cuidado con BASF, va inflada.

Yo pondría un stop-loss al valor que compráste +10% o así. El Q3 de BASF puede ser duro.

Ojalá me equivoque, por supuesto.

PS: Shell también la comentamos por aqui. Va a dar mucho juego. Quédate con ella aunque la veas caer.


----------



## El guardaespaldas (8 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Nada como el olor a Napalm por las mañanas. Bueno, quizá el comprar en mínimo y vender en máximo en la misma mañana.
> Mañana huele a corrección, hoy se ha notado la toma de beneficios a partir de mitad de la mañana.
> Hasta el miércoles o jueves preveo calma.
> Y esperando a los nuevos inversores...
> Ya los massmierda están esparciendo a las masas el cebo...



No sé mucho de estos temas pero creo que aquí hay una contradicción:

Dices que mañana corrección, ok.

Pero también dices que los mass-mierda están esparciendo el cebo, es decir, que al menos durante un tiempo seguirá esto para arriba..

Podrías aclarar algo más, zenkiu


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

El guardaespaldas dijo:


> No sé mucho de estos temas pero creo que aquí hay una contradicción:
> 
> Dices que mañana corrección, ok.
> 
> ...



Mi interpretación: El cebo lo han tirado, las gacelas corriendo, y en un par de dias corrección.

Pero vamos, que nos lo cuente el colega mejor


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2020)

Los novatos COMO YO nos protegemos así:

- Si has comprado acciones muy por debajo de su valor normal y buscas dividendos o tenerlas mucho tiempo. Nada. Me da igual que Airbus se ponga mañana a 30 euros. De hecho, es mi sueño húmedo.

- Si estabas especulando, o necesitas el dinero pronto, puedes vender y que te quiten lo bailado, esperar e intentar ganarle al casino, o poner un stop-loss a lo que pagaste +X%.

Yo he hecho todo lo de arriba según la acción, ya ves.


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Que coño...te dejo con una frase: Ya vamos un poco tarde pero siempre hay tiempo para hacer las maletas.



Viajamos en avión??


----------



## carlosas (8 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tengo suerte
> 
> Tengo unas 50 empresas que las voy mirando. Si se dan todas las condiciones (que no es siempre) y va muy muy muy cantado pues a veces lo suelto por aqui, pero solo si lo veo clarísimo porque ya sabes la cantidad de gilipollas que pululan.
> 
> ...



Joder femi se me dan fatal las adivinanzas...no seas malo y pon la empresa a la que refieres que yo tb quiero hacer las maletas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2020)

Llega el momento de la verdad para IAG: el imponente hueco bajista de los 3,95


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Jun 2020)

Bueno, pensaba que mañana corrección, el BdE dando malas noticias, pero los usanos siguen subiendo...
Mañana el desenlace para mañana, jajaja.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Jun 2020)

IAG ha superado hoy los 4€ en el intradía.


----------



## Pleyadianos (9 Jun 2020)

Grande Foro Inversores

os leo a ver si aprendo


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2020)

IAG lleva parada 10 minutos.......


----------



## Multinick2020 (9 Jun 2020)

¿Y tu corazón? Cuéntanos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Viajamos en avión??





carlosas dijo:


> Joder femi se me dan fatal las adivinanzas...no seas malo y pon la empresa a la que refieres que yo tb quiero hacer las maletas.



Sois muy malos, goder.

En cuanto lo vea clarísimo lo pongo, no os preocupeis.

Desde que empecé a seguirla ha ido bien y no me estoy equivocando, pero es una de estas que o explota para arriba o explota para abajo, así que no quiero arriesgarme y que un forero al leerme haga algo que le pudiera ocasionar pérdida.

Es como Singapore. Por ley debería de estar a un euro y pico, pero el Viernes ya se veía venir el saltito de ayer. Hoy de nuevo bajada con oportunidades.

Singapore Airlines es la aerolínea de Singapur, que a su vez es un micropais con una relación amor/odio con todos sus vecinos. Al mismo tiempo me han dicho que allí hacen hay unas lavanderías buenísimas...

Asi que si en cuanto abran los cielos si no es hoy será mañana o algún otro dia de la semana.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Jun 2020)

Pues el zparo de tanto ponerse como un hijo puta comprando cortos se va a llevar ahora el gato al agua


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues el zparo de tanto ponerse como un hijo puta comprando cortos se va a llevar ahora el gato al agua



Si fueran verdad, si...


----------



## euricco (9 Jun 2020)

la previa el sp 500 tb esta teñida de rojo


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Jun 2020)

Amigos, todo en rojo. Y el rojo significa una cosa: oportunidad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Amigos, todo en rojo. Y el rojo significa una cosa: oportunidad.



Exacto.

Para mi la mejor noticia. Necesito rojo no hoy, sino todo el resto del año.

El rojo es el mejor amigo del inversor por dividendos. Rojo para que las empresas grandes esten baratas. Rojo para que las pequeñas quiebren y sean compradas por las grandes a precio de derribo.

Y rojo para volver a entrar si perdiste oportunidades anteriores.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2020)

Cuidado con los USAnos que les encantan los catacracs.

Dicho ésto, la bolsa americana siempre vuelve a subir. Cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Jun 2020)

compro otro paquete a 3.5 o me espero a oler mas guano?


----------



## ValPPCC (9 Jun 2020)

El mercado de bonos está a punto de caer, no me extrañaría ver una subida de tipos de un 0,25%


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Jun 2020)

ZAS, EN TODA LA BOCA.
A MAMARLA.


----------



## ValPPCC (9 Jun 2020)

Un 0,25 % de subida, perdón.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Un 0,25 % de subida, perdón.



Nunca podremos perdonarte esa ofensa.

Bueno, con 20 euros via paypal si.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (9 Jun 2020)

Anda, que menudo ojo tengo jaja

*Cathay Pacific será rescatada por el Gobierno hongkonés*

La aerolínea de bandera de Hong Kong Cathay Pacific confirmó hoy un plan de recapitalización de la empresa por valor de 39.000 millones de dólares hongkoneses (4.457 millones de euros), de los que el Gobierno de Hong Kong aportará el 70%. La empresa está valorada ahora en 34.000 millones de dólares hongkoneses.

"El plan ayudará a mantener nuestra competitividad y operaciones en medio de desafíos sin precedentes para el mercado de los viajes mundiales", indicó la empresa en un comunicado publicado en su página web. Se trata de la primera vez que el Gobierno hongkonés inyecta dinero en una compañía privada, en un intento de que la ciudad se mantenga como un centro del transporte aéreo en la región.

La empresa se ha visto doblemente castigada. Al igual que todas las aerolíneas mundiales, ha sufrido la paralización de los vuelos en buena parte del mundo a causa de la pandemia del coronavirus. Pero ya antes Cathay estaba bajo una gran presión financiera y política fruto de las protestas antigubernamentales de Hong Kong, que afectaron al tráfico aéreo en la excolonia.

La difícil posición de la empresa ante las manifestaciones provocó la salida de su consejero delegado, después de que algunos empleados mostraran públicamente su apoyo a las protestas. Pekín respondió obligando a pilotos y tripulantes a tener una autorización especial del Gobierno para sobrevolar China (por donde pasan la mayoría de los vuelos de la empresa), lo que en la práctica apretó el control chino sobre la compañía.

El plan de recapitalización consiste en la emisión de derechos de suscripción, acciones preferentes y en la concesión de un préstamo. La propuesta de emisión de derechos se basa en siete derechos por cada 11 acciones existentes y recaudará en torno al 30% de la recapitalización de la empresa. La mitad del rescate vendrá de la emisión de acciones preferentes y, el resto, de un préstamo puente de Aviation 2020, empresa ligada al Gobierno de Hong Kong. La cotización de la empresa ha sido suspendida por la Bolsa, al igual que la de Air China o Swire Pacific.

Cathay Pacific será rescatada por el Gobierno hongkonés


----------



## SargentoHighway (9 Jun 2020)

señores, mi orden de compra a 3.5 ha progresado. Otro paquetito dentro de las iberias.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> señores, mi orden de compra a 3.5 ha progresado. Otro paquetito dentro de las iberias.



Yo vendí ayer a 3,92 (72%profit) y he recomprado esta mañana a 3,60 pero solo la cantidad inicial.
He sacado mis IAGs de las garras de Satán, las he llevado a DeGiro y con los beneficios tengo el verano en Ibiza pagado. Cuando lleguen a 5€ repensaré de nuevo que hago.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (9 Jun 2020)

voy a buscar mas empresas para meter cortos con furia porcina, Se los he metido a la sol melia (la sole), y busco carnaza en coches o aceros


----------



## javso (9 Jun 2020)

Una cosa me frena. Es un valor que ha subido un 100 % en una semana. Tiene que haber un montón de dedos preparados para vender a la menor señal.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Jun 2020)

El viernes intuía un buen lunes y recogida de beneficios el martes. Al final ayer de noche por mirar el mercado usano en verde y opiniones en un foro, cambié de opinión. Por eso decía el otro día de que cada cual no se deje influir por opiniones ajenas.
Estaba claro que no podía seguir subiendo a este ritmo, habrá sus pausas y sus escalones.


----------



## hdezgon (9 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> El viernes intuía un buen lunes y recogida de beneficios el martes. Al final ayer de noche por mirar el mercado usano en verde y opiniones en un foro, cambié de opinión. Por eso decía el otro día de que cada cual no se deje influir por opiniones ajenas.
> Estaba claro que no podía seguir subiendo a este ritmo, habrá sus pausas y sus escalones.



Hoy va a cerrar cerca de maximos y mañana va a reventarlos con el estimulo de la FED. No tiene mas. Hay que aguantar hoy porque estan preparando el terreno


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Jun 2020)

Estaba deseando una correccion . Ha sido un ataque de la mano grande , muy grande , primero fueron las asiaticas . Empezo con mis mazdas , luego mis europeas y ahora anda con las usanas. Mismo patron de ataque , si comparas graficas de todas son muy similires , te permite predecir su comportamiento. hace una v para tirar la cotizacion a la misma hora tras la apertura . Es una gran oportunidad para llenar el zurron con mas y hacer cortos .


----------



## kasper98 (9 Jun 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Mirad pringaos. Esto es una cartera y con los índices bajando. Dejad de perder el tiempo con acciones bajistas a largo plazo, hay que comprar siempre lo que sube:
> Ver archivo adjunto 320876



A largo plazo hay que comprar por valor....da igual que suban o bajen ahora.....deberias leer a warrent buffet

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## javso (10 Jun 2020)

Más de una tierna gacelilla empieza a sudar frío con IAG. Se agrava la caída.


----------



## javso (10 Jun 2020)

No lo creo. Los que compraron a 2- 2,50 lo soltaron hace días. La bajada de ayer fue claramente orquestada por manos fuertes, pero ayer, con el valor en rojo, entraría mucho pezqueñín. Y los leones han salido de caza a la jungla. 
De todos modos, yo si creo que va a subir hasta los 4,5. Muchos han pensado que llega el verano, el bicho afloja, la desescalada se acelera, la gente vuelve a volar y se han lanzado. La ficción aguantará unos días más, puede que unas semanas. Quizás desconocen que la crisis gorda está por empezar. Y a partir de ese 4,5 - 5... el gran y definitivo desplome.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Jun 2020)

Cortos en iag a 3.95 mandan . Hasta junio 2021 mandan


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Jun 2020)

Cortos en iag a 3.95 manda


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Jun 2020)

esto va a ser aburrido las próximas semanas y cuando vaya llegando Julio y la apertura de fronteras nos venimos arriba otra vez. Lo que está por ver es como será el segundo desplome, lento como la crisis del 2008 o severo como marzo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> esto va a ser aburrido las próximas semanas y cuando vaya llegando Julio y la apertura de fronteras nos venimos arriba otra vez. Lo que está por ver es como será el segundo desplome, lento como la crisis del 2008 o severo como marzo.



+1.

Julio va a ser un buen mes para recoger infladitos. Luego tras el Q3 será un buen momento para volver a comprar barato.


----------



## no_me_consta (10 Jun 2020)

A q precio se entra ahora, donde va a haber rebote? Hagan sus apuestas


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## halconx (10 Jun 2020)

kasper98 dijo:


> A largo plazo hay que comprar por valor....da igual que suban o bajen ahora.....deberias leer a warrent buffet
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk



Precisamente Warrent Buffett ha vendido las aerolineas en mínimos porque no confía en el sector.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2020)

Lo primero es que guarren buffers tiene cientos de los mejores empleados del mundo valorando las empresas a comprar, verdaderos expertos en analizar balances empresariales.

Lo segundo es que guarren buffers tiene cientos de miles de millones para operar a corto plazo y tirar una acción bajo una noticia orquestada y recomprar masivamente más barato y viceversa.


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (10 Jun 2020)

lo que decia yo el otro dia, es un chicarrazo del copon.


----------



## Verdes (10 Jun 2020)

Cómo habéis visto la última subida antes del cierre?


----------



## uberales (10 Jun 2020)

Esta sería la corrección de que debió haber pasado hace dos semanas


----------



## Jose (10 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo vendí ayer a 3,92 (72%profit) y he recomprado esta mañana a 3,60 pero solo la cantidad inicial.
> He sacado mis IAGs de las garras de Satán, las he llevado a DeGiro y con los beneficios tengo el verano en Ibiza pagado. Cuando lleguen a 5€ repensaré de nuevo que hago.



Vendiendo a casi 4 lo clavaste 
pero volviendo a comprar a 3.60 la has fastidiado. Ya le pierdes un 10% en un día. Eso se llama enganchada.
Es lo que tiene sobreoperar sin ningún método.

Si pierde los 3,10€ esta semana ya puedes rezar lo que sepas , porque se vuelve a 2 de cabeza.


Ves muchos aviones volando?
Sabes que las empresas del sector están a un -92% de ventas ?
Sabes que todo lo que se pueda hacer con una call-conference , se acabó volar ?
Sabes que este año nadie se va fuera y nadie va a venir a la zona cero de la pandemia?
Sabes que consume 200 millones de euros mensuales de caja?
Sabes que si W.B vendió aerolíneas es porque sabe que las podrá comprar más baratas? 

Creo que la veremos a 1.5€ antes que a 5€, de todas formas suerte.
saludos,


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2020)

Jose dijo:


> Creo que la veremos a 1.5€ antes que a 5€, de todas formas suerte.
> saludos,



No me pongas la polla dura que ya la tengo en la mano.

Yo de momento "mal". Quiero comprar mas paquetes pero, excepto Xiaomi (-0.50%) lo sigo teniendo todo en verde.

Y digo mal porque, como inversor a dividendos, yo necesito un mercado a la baja durante años para poder hincharme a comprar a precio de saldo y luego que suban lo que quieran.

Mi sueño húmedo de aviación: Airbus a 50 euros para volver a comprar mas.

Y si IAG se pone a menos de 2 euros caerá paquete sin duda.


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Jun 2020)

Jose dijo:


> Vendiendo a casi 4 lo clavaste
> pero volviendo a comprar a 3.60 la has fastidiado. Ya le pierdes un 10% en un día. Eso se llama enganchada.
> Es lo que tiene sobreoperar sin ningún método.
> 
> ...



No hubiera vendido si no fuera porque quería pasarlas a DeGiro. Enganchada? Sobreoperar? LO que yo suelo hacer es todo lo contrario a sobreoperar...Mira...

Compré a 2,30. Cuando iba por 2,00 te podría buscar los post como el tuyo diciendo que vendiera porque me quedaría enganchado. Cuando llegó a 1,80, te podría buscar los post diciendo que salvara lo que pudiera antes de que se fuera a 1,00
C>uando volvió a subir a 2,00 otra vez igual, que era mi ultima oportunidad de vender con unas minimas perdidas antes de que se volviera y a todos les dije que no pensaría en vender hasta que llegase a 4,00 ( puedes buscar mis post, no miento ) y cuando al llegar a 4 vi que flojeaba, vendí y recompré a 3,60 para sacarlas de Satán y pasar a DeGiro

Aprovecho este post para decir que no pienso en vender hasta que llegue a 5,00(noquiere decir que lo haga al llegar ) me da igual que tarde 3 meses o 3 años y si baja a 2,00, entraré con todo el beneficio que obtuve (72%) más toda la liquidez que me queda por colocar, que aun es bastante.


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Jun 2020)

Jose dijo:


> Ves muchos aviones volando?
> Sabes que las empresas del sector están a un -92% de ventas ?
> Sabes que todo lo que se pueda hacer con una call-conference , se acabó volar ?
> Sabes que este año nadie se va fuera y nadie va a venir a la zona cero de la pandemia?
> ...



Todo eso lo sabía cuando compré a finales de marzo y lo sigo sabiendo ahora.

Si eres de los que piensan que a partir de ahora las mercancías viajarán en diligencia y las personas se teletransportarán como en la nave Enterprise, tendrás razón.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aprovecho este post para decir que no pienso en vender hasta que llegue a 5,00(noquiere decir que lo haga al llegar ) me da igual que tarde 3 meses o 3 años y si baja a 2,00, entraré con todo el beneficio que obtuve (72%) más toda la liquidez que me queda por colocar, que aun es bastante.



No tienes huevos de vender ahora y pasarme la pasta a mi via paypal.

Venga venga, a ver si tienes lo que hay que tener.


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No tienes huevos de vender ahora y pasarme la pasta a mi via paypal.
> 
> Venga venga, a ver si tienes lo que hay que tener.



ENE
O


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> ENE
> O



Tenía que intentarlo.

No pasa nada alguna vez picarás. En Nigeria he ganado millones con eso.


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tenía que intentarlo.
> 
> No pasa nada alguna vez picarás. En Nigeria he ganado millones con eso.



?
ah, eras tú?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Todo eso lo sabía cuando compré a finales de marzo y lo sigo sabiendo ahora.
> 
> Si eres de los que piensan que a partir de ahora* las mercancías viajarán en diligencia* y las personas se teletransportarán como en la nave Enterprise, tendrás razón.



Voy a invertir en Pony express


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (11 Jun 2020)

No iba a subir eternamente, estaba claro. Ahora el problema es que caiga al ritmo que subió y empiecen a soltar como hijos de puta presa del pánico.

El pánico es más poderoso que la euforia.


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (11 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Todo eso lo sabía cuando compré a finales de marzo y lo sigo sabiendo ahora.
> 
> Si eres de los que piensan que a partir de ahora las mercancías viajarán en diligencia y las personas se teletransportarán como en la nave Enterprise, tendrás razón.




macho, pero IAG no vive del transporte de mercancias, vive del turismo y los viajes de negocios que copan el 90% de los vuelso que hacen al año- el transporte de mercancias no representa ni un 10% del negocio de las aerolineas.

y el turismo se va a resentir mucho para los proximos años. No ya solo por el temor en si al papayavirus, sino por la crisis economica mundial que se viene la gente en general tendra menos dinero y eso significa menos gente de vacaciones y volando.

creer que una aerolinea como IAG va a recuperar el 100% del negocio que tenia antes de esto es ser un iluso.No digo que vaya a quebrar ni mucho menos, pero es evidente que la accion , con el turismo internacional y la economia mundial DESPLOMADA, no puede valer lo mismo que valia antes de esto.

de aqui a unos años dios dira, pero a corto-medio plazo esa accion vale 0. las subidas y bajadas que tenga sera chicharrazo y especulacion pura.
que si pillas una ola de esas genial, te forras.
pero vamos, que es como jugar al blanco o negro de la ruleta.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (11 Jun 2020)

Estoy aprendiendo mucho sobre Bolsa en estos días, mucho más que simplemente leyendo libros sobre inversiones. El bautismo de fuego es cuando saltas al ruedo y juegas con tu propio dinero. Además escuchando videos sobre la psicología del trading, ahí ves que esta es más importante que los conocimientos, sin restar importancia a estos.

El control emocional y la disciplina es fundamental para salir airoso en este juego...


----------



## ccc (11 Jun 2020)

PROFESOR NORTEÑO dijo:


> macho, pero IAG no vive del transporte de mercancias, vive del turismo y los viajes de negocios que copan el 90% de los vuelso que hacen al año- el transporte de mercancias no representa ni un 10% del negocio de las aerolineas.
> 
> y el turismo se va a resentir mucho para los proximos años. No ya solo por el temor en si al papayavirus, sino por la crisis economica mundial que se viene la gente en general tendra menos dinero y eso significa menos gente de vacaciones y volando.
> 
> ...



En que situacion esta una empresa como Lufthansa, que pide ayudas publicas o quiebra en 15 dias?
En que situacion esta una empresa como Renault, cuyo unico prestamista (el estado) dice que acepte las ayudas con sus condiciones o va a quebrar?

Donde estan esos inversores privados? Donde estan esos bonos corporaticos? esas lineas de credito no estatales?

Warrent Buffet se largo del sector porque a medio plazo van a crujir a sus actuales accionistas. Hasta ahora escuchamos las ayudas y la generosidad de los prestamistas,....,algunas a fondo perdido,....Y? Hay otras deudas que se van a quedar ahi y no hay forma de pagarlas.

A CP es un casimo, pero lo que deberian saber las gacelillas es que la banca son las manos grandes y no ellos. Hoy papelon del grande en momentos puntuales y gacelillas espantandose; el goteo va a continuar: Si, si, estamos alcistas, pero las manos fuertes van a manejar el volumen y el tempo a consecuencia para subir el precio de los ventas (de momento, ya lo han conseguido)


----------



## javso (11 Jun 2020)

PROFESOR NORTEÑO dijo:


> macho, pero IAG no vive del transporte de mercancias, vive del turismo y los viajes de negocios que copan el 90% de los vuelso que hacen al año- el transporte de mercancias no representa ni un 10% del negocio de las aerolineas.
> 
> y el turismo se va a resentir mucho para los proximos años. No ya solo por el temor en si al papayavirus, sino por la crisis economica mundial que se viene la gente en general tendra menos dinero y eso significa menos gente de vacaciones y volando.
> 
> ...



Primero, hace ya mucho tiempo que los mercados financieros no tiene nada que ver con la llamada economía real. Cuando una empresa va bien, se le da un poco de marketing y la acción sube como la espuma, desproporcionadamente. Lo mismo con las bajadas.
Segundo, una buena parte de este razonamiento se podría aplicar a más de la mitad de las cotizadas.

El listillo de Josef Ajram, que últimamente la caga mucho, dijo hace poco algo con bastante sentido, para variar. La economía está dopada, sino ya se habría gripado. Muy dopada. Con los manguerazos gigantescos de los bancos centrales, el dinero va a valer cada vez menos (de 1º de economía). Muchos bancos van a empezar a cobrar por los depósitos. El mercado del ladrillo siempre está ahí, pero en España concretamente está muy reciente la burbuja inmobiliaria que dio nacimiento a este foro. Eso significa que en algún sitio van a tener que meter los ahorros, porque gente con dinero y mucho, la sigue habiendo.

Ahora mismo IAG es el caramelito de la especulación, no hay más que ver el volumen que ha movido hoy, en algunos momentos era el doble que Telefónica por ejemplo. Y si hay gente con dinero y un sitio donde lo puedan ganar, el flujo va a seguir. Al menos a CP.


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (11 Jun 2020)

javso dijo:


> Primero, hace ya mucho tiempo que los mercados financieros no tiene nada que ver con la llamada economía real. Cuando una empresa va bien, se le da un poco de marketing y la acción sube como la espuma, desproporcionadamente. Lo mismo con las bajadas.
> Segundo, una buena parte de este razonamiento se podría aplicar a más de la mitad de las cotizadas.
> 
> El listillo de Josef Ajram, que últimamente la caga mucho, dijo hace poco algo con bastante sentido, para variar. La economía está dopada, sino ya se habría gripado. Muy dopada. Con los manguerazos gigantescos de los bancos centrales, el dinero va a valer cada vez menos (de 1º de economía). Muchos bancos van a empezar a cobrar por los depósitos. El mercado del ladrillo siempre está ahí, pero en España concretamente está muy reciente la burbuja inmobiliaria que dio nacimiento a este foro. Eso significa que en algún sitio van a tener que meter los ahorros, porque gente con dinero y mucho, la sigue habiendo.
> ...




es mas o menos lo que dije yo. que podra subir hasta el infinito y mas alla si a los especuladores le sale de los cojones, porque como bien dices hace tiempò que la bolsa va a un ritmo totalmente diferente a la economia real.

pero que no diga el otro que es porque iag se va a recuperar, porque el transporte de mercancias blao blao blao......

las aerolineas se van a pegar un ostion economico INMENSO, si los peces gordos quieren que aun asi la accion suba pues subira, pero no sera por nada de lo que decia el otro, que poco menos ponia a IAG como la empresa mas puntera ahora mismo, como si dentro de 3 meses nada de esto hubiera pasado y volveremos a las cifras de vuelos que habia antes de esto.

las aerolineas estan al borde la quiebra joder, van a perder como un 80% del trafico que tenian para los proximos 5 o 6 años MINIMO, no se va hacer un solo pedido de nuevosd aviones etc


----------



## javso (11 Jun 2020)

Catástrofe hoy. La puta FED, tocando los cojones, como si no hubiera suficiente. IAG por debajo de los 3 € de nuevo


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (11 Jun 2020)

Hoy, unos cuantos se escurren por el sumidero de la codicia. Pensaban que si iban a llenar el bolsillo eternamente y no supieron salirse en esa borrachera de verdes. LO DE SIEMPRE.

Encofrador de Mierda lo avisó.


----------



## Feti (11 Jun 2020)

Que ha hecho la fed, no subir los tipos? En qué influye eso ha iag? Si tiene deuda en dolares incluso le beneficiaría no?


----------



## javso (11 Jun 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Que ha hecho la fed, no subir los tipos? En qué influye eso ha iag? Si tiene deuda en dolares incluso le beneficiaría no?



Pintar un panorama desolador, cosa que ya sabemos. Ha tirado todas las bolsas, imagino que alguien quería recoger beneficios. En estos casos, lo mejor es la paciencia... puede que infinita, jajaja


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Jun 2020)

PROFESOR NORTEÑO dijo:


> macho, pero IAG no vive del transporte de mercancias, vive del turismo y los viajes de negocios que copan el 90% de los vuelso que hacen al año- el transporte de mercancias no representa ni un 10% del negocio de las aerolineas.
> 
> y el turismo se va a resentir mucho para los proximos años. No ya solo por el temor en si al papayavirus, sino por la crisis economica mundial que se viene la gente en general tendra menos dinero y eso significa menos gente de vacaciones y volando.
> 
> ...



Al final esta discusión es como el eterno día de la marmota. Cuando se pasa el valor subiendo un 10% a la semana, todos calladitos y a la que se da la vuelta, otra vez al yoyalodije y llevamos así 82 páginas.

La cartera que llevo preparando desde que empezó la coronacrisis es a 10 años con rebalanceos semestrales. Antes no necesito el dinero (igual después tampoco) así que es todo muy simple. El que crea que el valor nunca va a volver ni a 5€ no debe entrar. Yo estoy convencido de hacer doblete.
El tiempo dará y quitará razones.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Jun 2020)

Jose dijo:


> Vendiendo a casi 4 lo clavaste
> pero volviendo a comprar a 3.60 la has fastidiado. Ya le pierdes un 10% en un día. Eso se llama enganchada.
> Es lo que tiene sobreoperar sin ningún método.
> 
> ...



Creo que la veremos a ambos. Bueno, 1.50 no lo sé, pero desde luego si cae a 1.80 ya le meto 5000 acciones y si cae a 1.50 otras 5000.
Pongo un Take Profit a 4€ y adiós.

No va a quebrar, no van a quebrar todas las aerolíneas.

Aunque tengamos rebrotes.

Teníamos un problema, la pandemia nos pilló desprevenidos, pero ya se ha encontrado la solución.

A largo plazo todo volverá a la normalidad y volveremos a volar como antes.


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Jun 2020)

Es una muy grande actuando desde el lunes en todas las ciclicas del planeta . Si lo pensais bien , cuanto mas arriba y abajo mejor , cuanto mas recorrido para llegar a la cima , mas beneficios .
Creo que el techo lo vamos a tener en los 4 euros , maximo 4.5, durante laaaaargo tiempo , creo que en el proximo viaje de subida ya no va a haber tanto frenesi.
Para finales de mes estamos otra vez arriba para que la mano grande pueda sacar dinero para pagar pensiones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Creo que la veremos a ambos. Bueno, 1.50 no lo sé, pero desde luego si cae a 1.80 ya le meto 5000 acciones y si cae a 1.50 otras 5000.
> Pongo un Take Profit a 4€ y adiós.
> 
> No va a quebrar, no van a quebrar todas las aerolíneas.
> ...



Muchas aerolíneas van a quebrar, de hecho ya estan quebrando.

Pero IAG es demasiado estratégica y acabamos de verlo.

Por cierto, la semana que viene ya se puede volar en Alemania. Veremos lo que hace Lufthansa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

Joder estoy como un niño con zapatos nuevos, no sé donde invertir.

Ya estaba yo preocupándome de que quizás esta crisis iba a terminar prontito pero no, ésto puede ir para muy largo.

Va a ser una gran oportunidad para comprar muchísimo y barato.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder estoy como un niño con zapatos nuevos, no sé donde invertir.
> 
> Ya estaba yo preocupándome de que quizás esta crisis iba a terminar prontito pero no, ésto puede ir para muy largo.
> 
> Va a ser una gran oportunidad para comprar muchísimo y barato.


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Jun 2020)

Esta correccion era necesaria porque la cosa era ya contranatura , Trump ha dejado a Powell hacer del poli malo , cuando toquemos suelo vendra con sus cuatro chorradas y otra vez subiremos , y el sube puntos ante sus electores , aunque la subida era porque ya tocaba .


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder estoy como un niño con zapatos nuevos, no sé donde invertir.
> 
> Ya estaba yo preocupándome de que quizás esta crisis iba a terminar prontito pero no, ésto puede ir para muy largo.
> 
> Va a ser una gran oportunidad para comprar muchísimo y barato.



dónde le vas a meter, va, confiesa !!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> dónde le vas a meter, va, confiesa !!



Mis "calientes":
- IAG si baja de 2 euros.
- Airbus a partir de 50.
- Shell debería de entrar ya, pero como tengo WTI pues no me corre prisa. Quizás 12-14 ya veremos.
- Lutfhansa si se pone a 6.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Esto no era arriesgar, amigo. Era un movimiento obvio que hasta un primate podría haber previsto.
> 
> Compañías de la hostia a precios de saldo. Estaba más claro que el agua que habría petardazo eufórico. Mucha gente está ganando dinero fácil sin sesudos análisis ni leches en vinagre.
> 
> Ahora, la cuestión es cuando salirse o no. Para eso sí que hace falta una profunda reflexión.



Sigue siendo un movimiento obvio ahora?

Algunos no entendéis ni el concepto de volatilidad en bolsa y venís aquí a hablar de obviedades. De momento hoy ya han asomado la patita por debajo de 3, pero la asomaran por debajo de 2 otra vez. A 4.04 el Lunes, y hoy tocó 2.9 euros, a Jueves. A algunos os van a dejar en bragas.

IAG NO es una compañía de la ostia en su sector, eso lo serían Ryanair o Wizzair en europa (y no me vengas con el paquismo de que son cuuutres sus aviones, hablamos como inversores, no de tu viaje con la parienta a canarias)

IAG está en el sector mas afectado por la crisis actual, así que aunque fuera la mejor del sector, iba a comer mierda igual

IAG la ha cagado pagando 1000 kilos por Air Europa cuando ahora no vale ni 500. Si sigue adelante es una compra de mierda y una forma muy ineficiente de capital allocation. Muy muy muy ineficiente

IAG como toda aerolínea, sigue teniendo una gran incertidumbre respecto al número de pasajeros que la van a volver a hacer rentable. Si pone muchos vuelos y tiene baja ocupación por avión pierde.mas.pasta que estando parados. Si pone pocos aviones y los llena, gana, pero al ser pocos aviones gana menos, y tiene que cubrir con esa cantidad menor los costes fijos de la empresa

Las aerolíneas van a entrar en una guerra de precios que beneficia al consumidor y perjudica a los inversores de las aerolíneas. Compré ayer tres vuelos y el precio medio fue 45/50 euros...

El sector en el.que está no tiene ningún tipo de barrera de entrada. Basta levantar 50/100 kilos, alquilar unos aviones, hacer una página web y a volar. Es por eso que hay tropecientos aerolíneas y que aunque algunas quiebren y otras se fusionen, no paran de aparecer aerolíneas nuevas

El sector lleva años moviéndose a un modelo low cost, lo que hace que los márgenes, de forma estructural, vayan a la baja en los últimos 30 años.

Si estas son tus joyas, no me quiero imaginar tus empresas reguleras....


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mis "calientes":
> - IAG si baja de 2 euros.
> - Airbus a partir de 50.
> - Shell debería de entrar ya, pero como tengo WTI pues no me corre prisa. Quizás 12-14 ya veremos.
> - Lutfhansa si se pone a 6.



Si se cumplen las 2 primeras, vendo hasta al perro para meterle...pero lo dudo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Si se cumplen las 2 primeras, vendo hasta al perro para meterle...pero lo dudo



Pues ve preparando la oferta en milanuncios porque IAG puede que lo haga. Y Airbus no tiene porque no ser.

Yo la tengo comprada a 58, no es una supercompra pero puede caer por debajo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> IAG NO es una compañía de la ostia en su sector, eso lo serían Ryanair o Wizzair en europa (y no me vengas con el paquismo de que son cuuutres sus aviones, hablamos como inversores, no de tu viaje con la parienta a canarias)



Hamijo. Sin quitarte la razón en todo lo demás:

IAG tiene un par de cartas a su favor que ya las expliqué varias veces:
- Son "joyas" de la corona tanto de España como de UK. Es un poco como BP o Shell.
- Tras la implosión de muchas se van a quedar con el cotarro sudamericano.

No digo que sea la mejor inversión del universo. Simplemente digo que le van a hacer un "Harley Davidson" (osea, ayudarles dejandoles servicios/territorios exclusivos para que no caigan).

Yo ODIO Iberia, pero no me imagino que el gobierno Español la deje morir.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Jun 2020)

IAG y AIRBUS las voy a poner en seguimiento...


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Jun 2020)

En esta crisis los particulares nos hemos multiplicado por 10 , con un rango de capital que van desde mileuristas metiendo en bolsa como quien echa una quiniela , a algunos manejando cifras muy respetables . Y la mayorias de los nuevos inversores/espuladores escogen los valores guiandose por el prestigio/fama de las empresas mas que por los numeros de estas , asi Santander, telefonica , iberia , repsol , mapfre ... suelen ser sus elegidas . Todo ese volumen que aportan viene bien para aupar la accion despues de haber pasado por ahi la mano grande cual Atila.


----------



## kopke (11 Jun 2020)

Pido opinión y consejo.

Vendí a 3,57€ solo las acciones necesarias para recuperar íntegra mi inversión inicial a 1,97€. Es decir, la cifra de compra y la de venta son prácticamente iguales.

¿Ante Agencia Tributaria si meto estas cantidades sin más colaría? Teóricamente no habría ganado dinero. El truco está en que he vendido muchas menos acciones que las que compré y las acciones que me quedan es como si me hubiesen costado 0€.

¿Será capaz Agencia Tributaria de entrar al detalle?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> En esta crisis los particulares nos hemos multiplicado por 10 , con un rango de capital que van desde mileuristas metiendo en bolsa como quien echa una quiniela , a algunos manejando cifras muy respetables . Y la mayorias de los nuevos inversores/espuladores escogen los valores guiandose por el prestigio/fama de las empresas mas que por los numeros de estas , asi Santander, telefonica , iberia , repsol , mapfre ... suelen ser sus elegidas . Todo ese volumen que aportan viene bien para aupar la accion despues de haber pasado por ahi la mano grande cual Atila.



Lo de las empresas de fama lo has clavado. Me pregunto cuantos estan en rojo.

Mi cartera igual que cuando empecé. 100% en verde menos Xiaomi con una caida del 2%.

Tengo valores con un 5% de beneficio, otros con un 25%, pero todo en verde y casi todos de dividendos.

Muchos van a perder la camisa por ser "ansias", ya verás.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Pido opinión y consejo.
> 
> Vendí a 3,57€ solo las acciones necesarias para recuperar íntegra mi inversión inicial a 1,97€. Es decir, la cifra de compra y la de venta son prácticamente iguales.
> 
> ...



Será capaz y entrará.

Ese truco es viejo, hamijo.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (11 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sigue siendo un movimiento obvio ahora?
> 
> Algunos no entendéis ni el concepto de volatilidad en bolsa y venís aquí a hablar de obviedades. De momento hoy ya han asomado la patita por debajo de 3, pero la asomaran por debajo de 2 otra vez. A 4.04 el Lunes, y hoy tocó 2.9 euros, a Jueves. A algunos os van a dejar en bragas.
> 
> ...



Llevo días diciendo en el hilo que se vendiera y avisando que la gallina de los huevos de oro iba a palmar.
Así que anda a tomar por culo a tocar los cojones a otro. Obvio era cuando estaba por debajo de dos. Que es cuando entramos los zorros en el gallinero. Yo vendí a 2,35.



EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Los pluses ya os empiezan a pesar ¿eh, cabrones?
> 
> Y días como estos no ayudan, porque abre con guano y al final..."oh, vaya, sigo ganando pasta"
> 
> Aaaah, ese deseo vehemente de poseer más y más. El ser humano es maravilloso.


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Jun 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Pido opinión y consejo.
> 
> Vendí a 3,57€ solo las acciones necesarias para recuperar íntegra mi inversión inicial a 1,97€. Es decir, la cifra de compra y la de venta son prácticamente iguales.
> 
> ...



Imagino entoces que de la regla de los dos meses/ dos años se pueden olvidar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Imagino entoces que de la regla de los dos meses/ dos años se pueden olvidar.



Yo repinto facturas con rotulador.


----------



## ValPPCC (11 Jun 2020)

Parece que os queme el dinero en el bolsillo, está crisis va a durar años, la fed ayer ya fue metiendo la puntita del panorama que nos espera.
Se va a imprimir una cantidad nunca vista de dinero con la excusa del virus pero llegara un momento que los bancos centrales tendrán que decidir entre inyectar dinero a las bolsas o que llegue a la gente y tendrán que decantarse por lo segundo.Y es que queramos o no TODOS los países estarían quebrados si no fuera por la impresora.Olvidaros de la quiebra de IAG , estados, o de buena parte de las empresas zombies porque el estado meterá dinero para sacarlas a flote y que el sistema no se venga abajo ya que tienen una causa exógena y excusa perfecta para ello.
Pero cuidado porque que el estado puede meter dinero para evitar la quiebra de las empresas pero lo que no va a garantizar es la inversión del accionista por eso hay que tener precaución.

Pd: ayer alcanzamos un nuevo pico maximo de infectados ,134 mil en JUNIO, un dato sin importancia que queria recalcar dado que las bolsas predicen a futuros y ya tal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> llegara un momento que los bancos centrales tendrán que decidir entre inyectar dinero a las bolsas o que llegue a la gente y tendrán que decantarse por lo segundo



Dame una caladita de lo que quiera que estas fumando.


----------



## kopke (11 Jun 2020)

¿Y cómo acceden al dato del número de acciones que me quedan sin vender?

Ellos ven una operación de compra, que es cierta, y una operación de venta, que es cierta.

Por otra parte, las acciones que tengo sin vender, podrían valer mucho o nada. Hasta que no venda no lo sé. Puedo alegar que estaba esperando para venderlas y declararlo.

Me parece tan injusto que me quiten de esta plusvalía que es MÍA. El riesgo lo he corrido yo. ¿qué pasa que solo intereso al Estado para pagar o qué?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

IAG a 2.98.

Necesito UN solo caso de coronavirus en un avión, uno solo, y tendremos por fin la tormenta perfecta.

Eso si no se cae solita, claro.


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Jun 2020)

kopke dijo:


> ¿Y cómo acceden al dato del número de acciones que me quedan sin vender?
> 
> Ellos ven una operación de compra, que es cierta, y una operación de venta, que es cierta.
> 
> ...



Si quieres que aburran el nido liate a hacer intradia como si no hubiese un mañana .

El año que viene a los de hacienda le van a echar humo por la cabeza .


----------



## tremenk (11 Jun 2020)

kopke dijo:


> ¿Y cómo acceden al dato del número de acciones que me quedan sin vender?
> 
> Ellos ven una operación de compra, que es cierta, y una operación de venta, que es cierta.
> 
> ...



Tienes que declarar las posiciones compradas y vendidas...dejate de pajas mentales.

Si las posiciones compradas y vendidas cuadran no tendras que pagar nada a hacienda. Si tienes plusvalias osea que ganas dinero con la operacion tendras que pagar hacienda y si tienes perdidas podras desgrabarte esas perdidas en operaciones futuras. 

El broker de turno o el banco es el informante...


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Llevo días diciendo en el hilo que se vendiera y avisando que la gallina de los huevos de oro iba a palmar.
> Así que anda a tomar por culo a tocar los cojones a otro. Obvio era cuando estaba por debajo de dos. Que es cuando entramos los zorros en el gallinero. Yo vendí a 2,35.



Ok, yo tengo otro concepto de empresa de calidad y joya. Yo una empresa que para mí está en ese grupo, no la pillo a 1.9 euros y la suelto a 2.35

Pero yo tengo mi forma de invertir y tú tienes la.tuya y ambas son igual de respetables


----------



## 34Pepe (11 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sigue siendo un movimiento obvio ahora?
> 
> Algunos no entendéis ni el concepto de volatilidad en bolsa y venís aquí a hablar de obviedades. De momento hoy ya han asomado la patita por debajo de 3, pero la asomaran por debajo de 2 otra vez. A 4.04 el Lunes, y hoy tocó 2.9 euros, a Jueves. A algunos os van a dejar en bragas.
> 
> ...





Para compensar un poco tu análisis tedrías que ampliar info sobre derechos de slots y de adjudicaciones de rutas aéreas sometidas a obligaciones de servicio público, puntos que hacen muy interesante la compra de Air Europa, tras la cual también iba Air France perdiendo fuelle por el pago en efectivo de Iberia frente a su intercambio accionarial.

El precio de 1.000 millones es revisable y de hecho lo están revisando actualmente. A malas pagan 40 millones de euros y se olvidan del asunto, y a Gallardo le duran una semana en pagos de costes fijos, por lo que va a estar más que receptivo a nuevas ofertas. Más aun con Air France fuera de la lucha al recibir ayudas públicas

Si echas un ojo a Fligthradar te haces una idea del mercado transatlántico. British en Norteamérica e Iberia (Air Europa) en centro y sudamérica les daría una posición dominante sin ninguna duda

Yo entré en Iberia a 4€ y promedié al bajar de 2, no lo suficiente, y lo volveré a hacer si se presenta la oportunidad. Espero que mucha gente piense como tú 

WBuffet salió de las líneas aéreas porque tenía info privilegiada, pero estoy convencido que volverá a entrar más abajo. Los argumentos son los mismos sólo que menos vuelos y menos costes. Sólo imagínate si WB anuncia que ha comprado el 4% de IAG o de cualquier otra compañía....

El mercado se va a reducir, es cierto, pero están aligerando peso a marchas forzadas y serán de los más fuertes y saneados cuando den el pistoletazo de salida

No es tan sencillo entrar en el negocio, si, es cuestión de pasta pero las barreras de entrada existen sobre todo en adjudicación de rutas rentables

Los costes se están reduciendo drásticamente, ayer Etihad despidió 1.400 pilotos, Emirates 30.000 empleados, British 14.000 negociando, Iberia 14.000 en ERTE....lo que presionará a la baja los sueldos en cadena de todo el personal. Se paralizan o aplazan las nuevas entregas de aviones, se han hipotecado otros, se están negociando bajas de personal con los sindicatos....

Creo que su precio objetivo no está reflejado y se impondrá si no viene un rebrote en octubre....pero ahora toca dormir unos años y volver a mirarla en 2030

Puedo equivocarme, por supuesto, pero.....siempre sale el Sol, de hecho está siempre ahí, pero a veces nos lo tapan las nubes o estamos mirando en plena noche


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> WBuffet salió de las líneas aéreas porque tenía info privilegiada, pero estoy convencido que volverá a entrar más abajo. Los argumentos son los mismos sólo que menos vuelos y menos costes. Sólo imagínate si WB anuncia que ha comprado el 4% de IAG o de cualquier otra compañía....



Buffet, si te fijas en lo que compra y como lo negocia, es muy dividendero. Tiene por costumbre negociar dividendos mejores y preferentes que otros accionistas. Además no suele comprar y soltar a los pocos meses.

(No digo que no haya hecho ámbas cosas, digo lo que suele hacer).

Ahora mismo casi o todas las aerolíneas van a ser intervenidas, lo que significa que no darán dividendos EN AÑOS.

Warren ni tiene edad ni ganas de esperar años.

Y otro punto, Warren Buffet también la ha cagado en varias ocasiones. Lo que pasa es que sus aciertos son mucho mejores que sus errores.

Yo no seguiría la cartera de Buffett solo porque lo dice él. Tampoco me creo mejor que él. Simplemente cada uno hace lo que mejor crea.


----------



## Action directe (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## Action directe (11 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Buffet, si te fijas en lo que compra y como lo negocia, es muy dividendero. Tiene por costumbre negociar dividendos mejores y preferentes que otros accionistas. Además no suele comprar y soltar a los pocos meses.
> 
> (No digo que no haya hecho ámbas cosas, digo lo que suele hacer).
> 
> ...



Cierto, buffet fue muy bueno en las preferred y en convertibles, sabía ver a muy largo plazo. Ahora me da que no se quiere meter en muchos fregaos porque el panorama a largo plazo tras el COVID y la crisis que vendrá es totalmente desconocido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

Action directe dijo:


> Cierto, buffet fue muy bueno en las preferred y en convertibles, sabía ver a muy largo plazo. Ahora me da que no se quiere meter en muchos fregaos porque el panorama a largo plazo tras el COVID y la crisis que vendrá es totalmente desconocido.



Yo pienso que se sabe mayor y no quiere manchar su nombre con una jugada que le puede salir mal.

Tiene sentido para él y para sus accionistas.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Jun 2020)

Si se mueve como un chicharro, es un chicharro.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (11 Jun 2020)

Mañana, la puntilla. A primera hora habrá mucho interés por analizar hacia donde va. Muchos, todavía están con plusvalías, y como vean que esto no rebota y que sus beneficios se diluyen camino de empezar a perder lo que metieron, van a empezar a vender como putas para salvar algo del verde...esta reacción en cadena se retroalimentará y caerá como un yunke al fondo de un río.

*EL PÁNICO ES PODEROSO Y CASTIGA AL CODICIOSO.*

Encofrador de mierda ha hablado.


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Jun 2020)

Pues yo a estas alturas no venderia , eso es para haberlo hecho en la resistencia , bastante que vendas para que se de la vuelta al instante . Ley de murfy. El que lo tenga en negativo ya mejor esperar , a final de mes estamos otra vez arriba .

PD es posible que esta vez no tan arriba, vamos a ver donde nos aterrizan las manos grandes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pues yo a estas alturas no venderia , eso es para haberlo hecho en la resistencia , bastante que vendas para que se de la vuelta al instante . Ley de murfy. El que lo tenga en negativo ya mejor esperar , a final de mes estamos otra vez arriba .



La semana que viene se abren los cielos.

Todo aquel que haya comprado prácticamente a cualquier precio, con el tiempo, no perderá dinero.


----------



## antoniussss (12 Jun 2020)

Vuelvo a repetir, las empresas importantes no quiebran, hacen operación acordeón y ampliación de capital.

A los avaros que no vendieron en 4 (flipante remontada a mí ver, les van a castigar)

Un puto 100 x cien en una semana, y los tíos quieren más...... Ay mi madre. Y ojo felicité a todos los arriesgados que lo consiguieron.


----------



## ccc (12 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La semana que viene se abren los cielos.
> 
> Todo aquel que haya comprado prácticamente a cualquier precio, con el tiempo, no perderá dinero.



A ti se te mean encima y a lo mejor te crees que llueve.

Tu frase es uno de los mantras que oigo ultimamente y no se sostiene por ninguna parte. La eleccion y el momento de la inversion importan y mucho.

Hablais p.ej. de Buffet como si fuera una persona que elige sus inversiones y tal. La marca "Buffet" tiene un estilo definido que le ha dado mucho exito; pero es eso, una marca y el es la imagen de la marca: Detras trabaja gente muy preparada, muy buen relacionada y con mas informacion de la que puedes tener tu.

Manyana y la semana que viene puede pasar cualquier cosa: A CP nadie lo sabe; los reguladores, sin embargo, te estan diciendo que la cosa esta muy jodida y esta gente normalmente tiene que dar mensajes positivos. Las manos fuertes sueltan papel, se largan o se ponen cortos.

Y mi apuesta, porque a CP es todo una loteria, es que manyana tocan caidas, a partir de ahi solo se que los peces gordes, dejaran inflar el globo otra vez y volveran a soltar papel cuando vuelvan a tener oportunidad.

Y por ultimo, esas manos fuertes volveran y elegiran las empresas que han demostrado que pueden ser solventes a mejores precios que los que tenemos hoy en dia. A muchas empresas, sin embargo, les queda una larga travesia por el desierto y van a tener que reestructurarse (compras, fusiones,...)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2020)

ccc dijo:


> A ti se te mean encima y a lo mejor te crees que llueve.



Hasta ahí he leido. Literalmente.

Gracias por poner el ad-hominem al principio.

Bye bye.


----------



## kabeljau (12 Jun 2020)

Con 10€, ¿cuántas acciones me dan de PRISA?


----------



## faraico (12 Jun 2020)

kabeljau dijo:


> Con 10€, ¿cuántas acciones me dan de PRISA?



Eso si te las venden...jaja, vaya mierda de volumen, como para entrar ahí.....

Se da la vuelta el mercado, parece lo de ayer fue un pequeño susto.....futuros USA bien verdes vienen.


----------



## javso (12 Jun 2020)

Parece que IAG ahora es como estar apalancado en el Ibex. Multiplica sus resultados tanto al rojo como al verde. Suele pasar con algunos chicharros. 
Contaba yo hoy con una caída fuerte de inicio, tras el ostión de ayer en WS. No ha sido así, pero si es un rebote, está siendo muy leve, más de lo que debería tras una caída del 30 % en 3 días.
Puede que lo de estos días solo haya sido una corrección sana. También puede ser que todo sea pura especulación y nadie confíe realmente en ella a LP. Los 3 o 4 próximos días van a ser clave.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Jun 2020)

Señores, vuelve a haber carne fresca en el menu.


----------



## Coronavirus (16 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Señores, vuelve a haber carne fresca en el menu.



rebote de gato muerto, espera que baje a 2.80 (2.75 en dos semanas será mi precio de entrada )y vuelve a pillar, y así un par de semanas creo yo.

Si no vuelve a bajar pos nada... lentejas.... pero todo esto me empieza a oler a chamusquina.


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Señores, vuelve a haber carne fresca en el menu.



Pues sí, parece que IAG es el nuevo chicharro del Paquibex...ya no sé como tomarmelo, pero los que hagan intradía se pueden forrar con ella


----------



## Coronavirus (16 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues sí, parece que IAG es el nuevo chicharro del Paquibex...ya no sé como tomarmelo, pero los que hagan intradía se pueden forrar con ella



ayer pille a 2.90 y he vendido a 3.18, pero ya paso..... si vuelve a bajar a 2 .70 antes de julio compro, si no que le den por culo al paquibex, todo esto esta ultra maquillado


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Jun 2020)

Yo pille ayer unas pocas pero creo que voy a soltarlas pronto no creo que esta vez lleguemos a 4.de hecho veremos si no las suelto hoy


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> ayer pille a 2.90 y he vendido a 3.18, pero ya paso..... si vuelve a bajar a 2 .70 antes de julio compro, si no que le den por culo al paquibex, todo esto esta ultra maquillado



El maquillador se llama Powell.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Jun 2020)

dinero fresco de los bancos centrales a nuestros bolsillos. Las acciones no se desploman, las empresas no tienen dificultades de financiación, los bancos comerciales no sufren para colocar su basura y unos cuantos ciudadanos nos hacemos con la guinda del pastel. ¿No es perfecto?


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> dinero fresco de los bancos centrales a nuestros bolsillos. Las acciones no se desploman, las empresas no tienen dificultades de financiación, los bancos comerciales no sufren para colocar su basura y unos cuantos ciudadanos nos hacemos con la guinda del pastel. ¿No es perfecto?



sí si un día no amanecemos con un desplome que deje al de marzo como precio objetivo...


----------



## Coronavirus (16 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> sí si un día no amanecemos con un desplome que deje al de marzo como precio objetivo...



yo es que me veo otra hostia en una semana... me he vuelto un puto loco en nuestra cuarentena que les den por el puto culo.

Cuando baje a 2 y algo que me llamen y le echo euros, y siempre saliendo en agosto, que en septiembre vienen los lloros.


----------



## brunstark (16 Jun 2020)

Buenos días yo tengo algunas IAG pero me esperaré a soltarlas. El lunes abren fronteras, se están contratando vuelos y el paciente está recibiendo droga buena así que creo aguantará.
Esperaba el guano pero viendo como caza la perra esto lo van a estirar, en verano subirá la confianza con las vacaciones, vuelos, ingresos turismo y en Septiembre el martillo de la realidad nos dará de lleno.

Eso sin contar las elecciones en USA, aún veremos mucho mas cash inyectado a los mercados.
Tiempos revueltos en los que cualquier cosa puede pasar.
Enhorabuena a los que hayáis ganado. 
Yo no lo llevo mal, más de un 30% de beneficios recogidos en estos dos meses.

Ahora tengo unos 5k lereles en el mercado de apuestas...digo bolsa. Nada de análisis, fundamentales ni ostias especulación pura y dura, si sale bien bien y si no pues me aguanto.

El cash sano en espera para hacerme una cartera a largo pensada y correctamente estudiada y tomar vacaciones de este sinvivir.

Qué Dios reparta suerte...jajajaja.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 Jun 2020)

Si buscais por internet en YouTube, hay lugares donde te cuentan cómo es realmente la Bolsa y como el inversor medio Paco, o sea nosotros y los que hacen trading por su cuenta no podemos estar nunca a su nivel. Cómo las manos grandes e incluso brokers manejan el mercado a su antojo y le sacan rendimiento siempre. Juegan en otra liga y usan otras armas que no están a nuestro alcance.
Nos queda aspirar a ser buenos en nuestro nivel e intentar seguirles la estela. Nuestra arma principal es la sangre fría al invertir y desinvertir, cada día lo tengo más claro.
No podemos predecir un mercado que ellos manejan en gran porcentaje. Nuestras opiniones aquí no valen nada, solo son expectativas particulares.


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> yo es que me veo otra hostia en una semana... me he vuelto un puto loco en nuestra cuarentena que les den por el puto culo.
> 
> Cuando baje a 2 y algo que me llamen y le echo euros, y siempre saliendo en agosto, que en septiembre vienen los lloros.



Por muchos saltos que pegue el chicharro, yo creo que los mínimos de marzo ya no los volveremos a ver... cada vez se va a volar más y nos iremos poniendo al día.......aquí lo único que puede chafar la guitarra es que un gilipollas estornude en un avión y bajen 200 contagiados, ahí si que podemos ir pensando en dejar nuestras acciones en herencia a nuestros hijos...


----------



## Coronavirus (16 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Por muchos saltos que pegue el chicharro, yo creo que los mínimos de marzo ya no los volveremos a ver... cada vez se va a volar más y nos iremos poniendo al día.......aquí lo único que puede chafar la guitarra es que un gilipollas estornude en un avión y bajen 200 contagiados, ahí si que podemos ir pensando en dejar nuestras acciones en herencia a nuestros hijos...



Meh... yo me espero a 2.75, creo que volverá a bajar esta semana. Se está hablando de rebrotes de nuevo, el pánico es como la pólvora. En ese momento entraré hasta agosto (ese es mi plan, que lo mismo no ocurre..... pero bueh)


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Meh... yo me espero a 2.75, creo que volverá a bajar esta semana. Se está hablando de rebrotes de nuevo, el pánico es como la pólvora. En ese momento entraré hasta agosto (ese es mi plan, que lo mismo no ocurre..... pero bueh)



una cosa es 2,75 y otra volver a 1,80....


----------



## Coronavirus (16 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> una cosa es 2,75 y otra volver a 1,80....



Eso lo doy por descontao, salvo septiembre, en septiembre .... puede que se consiga menos todavía


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> dinero fresco de los bancos centrales a nuestros bolsillos. Las acciones no se desploman, las empresas no tienen dificultades de financiación, los bancos comerciales no sufren para colocar su basura y unos cuantos ciudadanos nos hacemos con la guinda del pastel. ¿No es perfecto?



Eso seria perfecto , el problema es que las manos grandes lo quieren todo para ellos.




HARLEY66 dijo:


> una cosa es 2,75 y otra volver a 1,80....



Como venga otra oleada en otoño no lo descartaria, mas pulgas sobre perro flaco , no se si me atreveria a entrar . Ya si veria posibilidad de diluciones de acciones .


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Jun 2020)

*Iberia pide un plan renove para aviones y avanza más ajustes desde 2021*

*El presidente de la aerolínea, Luis Gallego, critica los rescates de aerolíneas "difícilmente justificables" con dinero público. Advierte contra subir impuestos o revertir "medidas eficaces"*

*Luis Gallego*, presidente de Iberia, se ha sumado hoy a través de su participación en la cumbre empresarial organizada por CEOE a la petición a escala europea de un plan renove para las flotas de las aerolíneas. Una idea, lanzada por el consejero delegado de Airbus *Guillaume Faury* hace una semana, en la que Gallego ha incidido durante su intervención al alertar de que *el combustible a bajo precio y la existencia de aviones viejos y baratos en el mercado van a desincentivar la modernización de flotas*.

"Renovar nuestras flotas se nos va a hacer muy cuesta arriba", ha resumido. Ha cifrado en un 30% de reducción de emisiones de dióxido de carbono en viajes de largo radio y de un 15% en las de corto radio la diferencia entre usar aeronaves antiguas o más modernas. "Y *las ayudas que puedan aportar la UE y los Gobiernos nacionales serán mucho menores en relación a la reducción de costes ambientales* que tendrá esa renovación de las flotas". El directivo pidió incluir a España en estos esfuerzos: "Tenemos que actuar ya, empresas y gobiernos juntos".

Al mismo tiempo, señaló sobre Iberia que la empresa va a seguir a corto plazo aplicando el Erte para el 90% de la plantilla y expresó su esperanza de que sea posible que se mantenga el uso de Ertes por fuerza mayor hasta final de año. "*Pero no será suficiente, tenemos que pensar en hacer una empresa sostenible los próximos años y estamos obligados a reinventarnos nuevamente*", argumentó. El impacto de la crisis ha sido "brutal" e Iberia sólo ha mantenido el 2% de su actividad ordinaria en abril, mayo y junio, incluyendo 150 vuelos de repatriación y sanitarios "operados sin beneficio económico", ha recalcado.

El directivo, que tras el verano asumirá el puesto de CEO del grupo IAG que integra a Iberia, Vueling o British Airways, pronosticó que la aerolínea española tendrá una flota "más pequeña durante los próximos 5 años". *Una reducción que se logrará difiriendo las entregas previstas, adelantando la jubilación de aviones ya prevista y no renovando los alquileres de aeronaves*. "Las aerolíneas, todas, vamos a salir de esta crisis siendo *más pequeñas y estando más endeudadas*". Iata, patronal global de las aerolíneas, ha estimado que el sector elevará su endeudamiento en 120.000 millones de dólares por el covid.

*Ayudas injustificables*
Criticó en este sentido que, pese a haber logrado un préstamo de 750 millones con respaldo del ICO, "es *difícil competir con otras empresas que han accedido a cuantías más altas y con más respaldo público*" a sus aerolíneas. No obstante, sí criticó los apoyos a aerolíneas que estaban "delicadas" antes de la llegada de la pandemia y cuyos *rescates públicos "son difícilmente justificables y afectan a la libre competencia"*.

Gallego reiteró uno de sus mantras de los últimos años: que el AVE llegue a la terminal 4 del aeropuerto de Barajas. También incidió en que se ponga en marcha el cielo único europeo y se reduzcan tasas que fomenten la llegada de turistas a España. "*Sin aviones no hay turismo, y sin turismo y movilidad corre peligro nuestro país*". El directivo también ha alertado contra las subidas de impuestos y la posibilidad de "revertir medidas eficaces", en lo que parece una referencia velada a los cambios en la reforma laboral previstos por el actual gobierno.

Por su parte, el presidente de CAF *Andrés Arizkorreta* explicó que al sector de los constructores de material ferroviario la crisis les ha cogido “con la cartera de pedidos llena y con posibilidad de *ralentizar o incluso pausar algunas líneas*”. Una elasticidad, lamentó, que no pueden usar las empresas que le han precedido (Iberia) o sucedido (Alsa).

El directivo vasco fue especialmente contundente en la petición, a las autoridades europeas, de que establezcan mecanismos de reciprocidad en el acceso al mercado comunitario de fabricantes chinos. “Mientras la tasa de *accesibilidad al mercado chino por parte de fabricantes extranjeros se ha reducido del 60% al 20% en una década*, hay empresas de este país financiadas por bancos públicos de ese país que han logrado relevantes contratos en Europa en los últimos tiempos”.

*No proteccionismo, reciprocidad*
Señaló en concreto a la *nueva conexión ferroviaria entre Budapest y Belgrado*, que en su tramo húngaro se ha desbloqueado este mes de mayo y que estará financiada en un 85% por el banco chino de apoyo a la exportación (China Export-Import Bank). Y al suministro de *40 trenes regionales por parte del fabricante CRRC en Rumanía*, con opción de 40 más.

“En el ánimo de la industria europea no hay nada de proteccionismo, pero creo que *debemos de proteger a la industria ya que las empresas chinas generan una gran distorsión de la libre competencia*”, ha resumido. La cartera de negocio de CAF, de 9.500 millones a cierre de 2019, sólo incluye pedidos por 50 millones destinados al mercado español.

Desde la mayor empresa de transporte por autobús, Alsa, su presidente *Jorge Cosmen* llamó a “restaurar la confianza sobre la seguridad de viajar en autobús”. “La *distancia psicológica* es algo con lo que tenemos que lidiar, ya que *supone una dificultad para la logística de los asientos al reducirse la capacidad de los autobuses*”, ha descrito.

El sector emplea a cien mil personas, en 3.200 empresas y dos de cada tres usuarios de transporte público usas autobuses. La actividad ha caído un 90% con la pandemia, ha señalado. Este contexto, según Cosmen, puede ser propicio “para *superar algún problema endémico del sector como es el tamaño medio de las empresas* que debemos intentar que sea mayor para poder innovar y ser más competitivos”, ha apuntado.

*Impacto del teletrabajo*
Apostó como Luis Gallego (Iberia) por *mantener los Erte por fuerza mayor más allá de septiembre*. Y ha avanzado que sabe que está en trámite un fondo de ayuda a las empresas del sector transporte, que se podría conocer en las próximas semanas. Sobre el impacto del teletrabajo en el uso de transporte público, confió en que se producirá una reducción significativa de esta modalidad laboral “en el corto plazo”.

Donde sí *aprecia más incertidumbre es en la reanudación de la demanda de transporte escolar*, así como en poder encauzar otro problema sistémico como es el de la escasez de conductores al jubilarse más de los nuevos chóferes que se incorporan al sector.

*Menos impuestos y más flexibilidad*
Otro de los temas de los empresarios de esta jornada han sido los impuestos. El que más contundente se ha mostrado ha sido Carmelo Gonzalo, presidente del Comité Nacional de Transporte. “No queremos más impuestos por uso de carretera”, *¡Rotundamente no!*”, ha exclamado, matizando que el sector no puede “admitir más costes”.

De hecho, Gonzalo ha aprovechado para lanzar un dardo al* peaje de Etxegarete*, preguntando que “¿qué tiene que hacer el sector? ¿A quién nos tenemos que dirigir para que de una santa vez la diputación guipuzcoana y alguna otra foral como Navarra que se quiere sumar, nos tenga en cuenta, nos tenga en cuenta y hablemos y tomemos parte de esa decisión que están tomando unilateralmente?”. Un impuesto que también ha mencionado Marcos Basante, presidente de Astic, que ha añadido “el impuesto ilegal del céntimo sanitario”. “La administración no tiene que ser algo que esté en contra del empresariado, la administración tiene que hacer es favorecer que las empresas crezcan y se desarrollen”, ha zanjado.

“A nivel estructural hace falta una política fiscal adecuada, yo creo que recuperación económica será rápida si se toman las medidas económicas adecuadas para que esta se produzca”, ha explicado por su parte Juan Pablo Lázaro, presidente de Sending Transportes. “En materia fiscal, debemos abandonar la idea de que subiendo impuestos se recauda más, es exactamente al revés: no es momento de subir impuestos porque va a crear un efecto contrario, hay que, al revés, premiar al ahorro y premiar la inversión”.

Lázaro pide más inversión en infraestructuras, pero sin acudir a las tasas por uso de las vías: “creo que es un gravísimo error”. “Una vez más, si se sube impuestos se crecerá menos, hay que invertir en carreteras, arreglar las que hay, trabajar en su mantenimiento pero sin tasas adicionales”, subraya

También a nivel marítimo, Alejandro Aznar, presidente de Anave y del Cluster Marítimo Español, ha pedido, entre otras medidas, que se amplíe “la cuantía y sobretodo el periodo de las *reducciones de las tasas portuarias *que se aprobaron para paliar los efectos del covid-19”. Una solicitud que viene en línea con la petición de Gallego a que se reduzcan las tasas aéreas para fomentar el turismo.

Y es que, en general, los empresarios piden flexibilidad, sobre todo en empleo. “España tiene un problema laboral, hay que crear un modelo para salir de la caja… hay algo que no funciona, España tiene un problema de marco laboral desde hace mucho tiempo y hay que trabajar en ello”, ha argumentado Lázaro. “Hay que trabajar en ello ofreciendo seguridad a los empleados pero también flexibilidad, porque que a nadie se le olvide que los empresarios, si tenemos miedo a contratar, no contratamos por mucho que el BOE lo diga”.

También por su parte, Basante ha pedido más flexibilidad en términos burocráticos y *mayor digitalización*, en trámites de transparencia a licencias. Según explica el presidente de Astic, algunos de estos trámites “son una labor de heroísmo de ineficiencia y por qué no decirlo, hasta un calvario”.

*Falta de diálogo con Ábalos*
El que ha hecho la queja más directa e incisiva de la jornada ha sido Carmelo Gonzalo, que ha hecho mención explícita del ministro de Transportes, José Luis Ábalos, por su falta de compromiso con el sector. “Señor Ábalos, hemos vuelto a exponer nuestras necesidades y la necesidad de que se nos atiendan las demandas”, ha zanjado. Según ha expuesto Gonzalo, el ministro y la asociación se reunieron hace unas semanas, sin que el político pusiese sobre la mesa “soluciones, opciones para salir de este momento”.

“Tampoco se nos dio traslado de medidas que hemos visto desagradablemente que hemos visto referentes a cambio de medidas de peso y forma [de las mercancías]”, ha añadido Gonzalo, que a juzgar por los plazos en los que se aprobaron posteriormente en el Consejo de Ministros, “seguro que cuanto mantuvimos las reuniones ya se estaban fraguando” y de las que Gonzalo lamenta* “nosotros nos enteramos por prensa”.*

“Esto lo que viene a demostrar el ninguneo que viene sufriendo nuestro sector, la falta de la sensibilidad hacia una actividad imprescindible para la economía”, ha subrayado Gonzalo, que posteriormente ha destacado las pérdidas en las que están incurriendo los transportistas en un momento en el que la capacidad sigue todavía en mínimos históricos. *“No es el momento de llegar a cambios legislativos sin contar con el sector”.*

Iberia pide un plan renove para aviones y avanza más ajustes desde 2021


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Jun 2020)

Pues hoy subimos un 10, mañana bajamos un 12?


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Jun 2020)

Carpatos decia que los vencimientos del 19 las manos grandes lo manipulaban antes para que fuera alcista pero que esta vez para dejar sin efecto las call de los Robin hood lo van a manipular a bajista , vamos a ver si acierta. .Yo esperaba bajada pero la FED me jodio las rebajas y ahora lo veo tarde y con posibilidad de darse la vuelta mañana o pasado. .


----------



## Coronavirus (16 Jun 2020)

Mañana si apunta a 2,80 pillo


----------



## tremenk (17 Jun 2020)

Iberia: "Por nosotros mismos es imposible que salgamos adelante" | Noticias de Aerolíneas | Revista de turismo Preferente.com


----------



## Lobotomizado (17 Jun 2020)

Cellnex en máximos históricos.
Apple en máximos históricos.


----------



## tremenk (17 Jun 2020)

El contribuyente?

A mi nunca me han pedido ninguna subvención...

Me fió mas del presidente de Iberia Y futuro presidente de IAG. Que de Sanchez y su bobierno.

y veo lógico lo que dice. Es bastante realista. No es una declaración para calentar la acción.


----------



## Coronavirus (17 Jun 2020)

Cuadno esto baje a 2.90 - 2.95 recomiendo hacer otra compra para pillar a .3.15 en dos semanas, son 20 puntiños que pueden dar dinerete... veremos qué pasa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Cuadno esto baje a 2.90 - 2.95 recomiendo hacer otra compra para pillar a .3.15 en dos semanas, son 20 puntiños que pueden dar dinerete... veremos qué pasa.


----------



## Coronavirus (17 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



Tal cual, que más da ya. Todo está enfangado en el. PAQUIBEX


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Tal cual, que más da ya. Todo está enfangado en el. PAQUIBEX



Todo no, hamijo.

Serenidad. Calma. Saber esperar. Apostar cuando te salen los números.

Y un poco de suerte, por supuesto.

La semana pasada fue un precioso "stress test" a mis valores. Tengo uno solo en rojo desde que lo compré, que compré con la mitad de dinero con los que compre los demás, precísamente porque sabía que era mas de casino. Sigue en rojo a -3%. No es el fin del mundo.

El resto comprados con cuidado, estudiando la empresa y las posibilidades, estuvieron en verde durante la caida, y ahora en la remontada estan aún mas.

Por supuesto que puedo perder, pero al menos intento lo mas posible no jugar.

Desde el máximo respeto para mi meterme en IAG a 2.8 esperando a que suba a 3.2 me asusta porque dejo de ser un inversor y me convierto en un jugador. Te puede salir bien, y ojalá suba a 200 euros, pero no dejará de ser una apuesta de juego.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Jun 2020)

Lufthansa busca un pacto antes del lunes para despedir a 22.000 empleados

Lufthansa duda que los accionistas aprueben las ayudas, por lo que se acogería a la ley de insolvencia


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Lufthansa busca un pacto antes del lunes para despedir a 22.000 empleados
> 
> Lufthansa duda que los accionistas aprueben las ayudas, por lo que se acogería a la ley de insolvencia



Renault 2.0.

Despedirán a 14.000 empleados, pactando paquetes voluntarios, y darán jubilación anticipada con paquetes a otros para llegar incluso a 25k. Lo harán de aqui a Diciembre.

Los accionistas aprobaran las ayudas porque esto es un órdago que los accionistas no pueden ver.

Sospecho subidita de Lufthansa muy prontito.


----------



## Coronavirus (17 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Renault 2.0.
> 
> Despedirán a 14.000 empleados, pactando paquetes voluntarios, y darán jubilación anticipada con paquetes a otros para llegar incluso a 25k. Lo harán de aqui a Diciembre.
> 
> ...



Es acojonante que cuanto más pasta ponen los estados más se revalorice una acción


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Es acojonante que cuanto más pasta ponen los estados más se revalorice una acción



Para mi lo acojonante es lo guionizado que tienen todo y lo rápido que le cojes las vueltas a sus miniseries.

Como el Lunes que viene el acuerdo se parezca a lo que digo creo que debo entrar en política.


----------



## Coronavirus (17 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Para mi lo acojonante es lo guionizado que tienen todo y lo rápido que le cojes las vueltas a sus miniseries.
> 
> Como el Lunes que viene el acuerdo se parezca a lo que digo creo que debo entrar en política.



El lunes con el fin del estado de alarma ente comillas las comidas de pollas europeas, iag va a petardear a lo loco... Eso sí en septiembre suicidios en masa


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Jun 2020)

.
Un brote de coronavirus en una industria cárnica en Alemania deja al menos 650 infectados
.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://elpais.com/sociedad/2020-06-17/un-brote-de-coronavirus-en-la-industria-carnica-en-alemania-deja-al-menos-400-infectados.html?outputType=amp&ved=2ahUKEwj49pOFx4nqAhVR8eAKHX3vDqIQ0PADegQIAxAG&usg=AOvVaw3cgCslvvYptnHj5ZAyK1i5&ampcf=1
Hace 3 horas

En esas instalaciones hay un clima propio para el virus. Un clima digamos, otoñal.


----------



## Coronavirus (18 Jun 2020)

Menudo plan paco al turismo, sector a destruir


----------



## hdezgon (18 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> .
> Un brote de coronavirus en una industria cárnica en Alemania deja al menos 650 infectados
> .
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://elpais.com/sociedad/2020-06-17/un-brote-de-coronavirus-en-la-industria-carnica-en-alemania-deja-al-menos-400-infectados.html?outputType=amp&ved=2ahUKEwj49pOFx4nqAhVR8eAKHX3vDqIQ0PADegQIAxAG&usg=AOvVaw3cgCslvvYptnHj5ZAyK1i5&ampcf=1
> ...



650 infectados y cuantos hospitalizados? Porque infectarse da un poco igual


----------



## Coronavirus (18 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> 650 infectados y cuantos hospitalizados? Porque infectarse da un poco igual



Eso es Madrid cada día, GUAU VAYA BROTE


----------



## clinadin (18 Jun 2020)

Quiebra la sección europea de Level (filial de IAG). Aunque la línea España/América de Level seguirá operando, porque es diferente a la que ha quebrado:
La filial austriaca de IAG, Level Europa, se declara en quiebra


----------



## Coronavirus (18 Jun 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Quiebra la sección europea de Level (filial de IAG). Aunque la línea España/América de Level seguirá operando, porque es diferente a la que ha quebrado:
> La filial austriaca de IAG, Level Europa, se declara en quiebra



Meh, las acciones se van a disparar hasta a mediados de agosto, a partir de ahí, salid pitando de esta empresa


----------



## Coronavirus (19 Jun 2020)

Última llamada a IAG para soltar la patata caliente a mediados o principios de agosto.

Saludos!


----------



## clinadin (19 Jun 2020)

Os dejo la carta del presidente de Iberia a sus trabajadores (creo que es buen hilo, y que la noticia es interesante para los inversores en la compañía):
Luís Gallego, Presidente de Iberia: "Nadie pensaba que las previsiones más pesimistas se iban a quedar cortas" - Aviación Digital


----------



## Coronavirus (19 Jun 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Os dejo la carta del presidente de Iberia a sus trabajadores (creo que es buen hilo, y que la noticia es interesante para los inversores en la compañía):
> Luís Gallego, Presidente de Iberia: "Nadie pensaba que las previsiones más pesimistas se iban a quedar cortas" - Aviación Digital



La realidad de esa carta es:
-A los que no podiamos largar antes, a tomar por el culo ahora.

= Subida de acciones.

Como digo, vamos a encontrar dos meses de crecimiento de la acción de manera paulatina para a mediados de agosto caer hasta el suelo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> La realidad de esa carta es:
> -A los que no podiamos largar antes, a tomar por el culo ahora.
> 
> = Subida de acciones.
> ...



Sep

Cuando hacen grandes despidos, las acciones suelen subir

No puede haber más sentimiento negativo para aerolineas, mucho miedo a comprar, así que igual ni en Agosto caen


----------



## Coronavirus (19 Jun 2020)

A partir de la semana que viene se activa protocolo: todos somos felices y gastar en turismo en hostelería en toda Europa, así lo dictarán los medios de comunicación para que los países recauden pasta, el bicho por calor y rayos utlravioleta menguará y la realidad es que los hospitales están vacíos... la gente lleva confinada 3 meses y va a explotar en gastar y juerga.


----------



## Coronavirus (20 Jun 2020)

Orgullo Gay Madrid 4 de julio
Fase última de Madrid a partir de 4 julio

Se viene homo explosión en IAG


----------



## Concursante (20 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> El lunes con el fin del estado de alarma ente comillas las comidas de pollas europeas, iag va a petardear a lo loco... Eso sí en septiembre suicidios en masa



Espero que hubieses vendido hace un mes


----------



## Coronavirus (20 Jun 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Espero que hubieses vendido hace un mes



Estructura tu mentalidad en IAG el 22 al 4 de julio. A partir de entonces habrá otra jugada.

Vendí, pero los que esperáis rebajas de nuevo, hasta octubre os podéis ir olvidando.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Estructura tu mentalidad en IAG el 22 al 4 de julio. A partir de entonces habrá otra jugada.
> 
> Vendí, pero los que esperáis rebajas de nuevo, hasta octubre os podéis ir olvidando.



Si todo el mercado baja, igual tú te crees que IAG va a estar en primera línea con la bandera alcista.

Creo que algunos no os dais cuenta que con el super rebote de la bolsa, las acciones más vapuleadas como IAG son las que más subieron. Pero todas subieron. Las aerolíneas, los cruceros, los hoteles, los chicharros de petróleo, las tiendas retail. Todo. Y sabes que pasa si toca para abajo? Que TODO eso va a bajar.

Algunos os creéis que habéis hecho el análisis del siglo con IAG y lo único que ha pasado es que habéis pillado una acción vapuleada con una volatilidad enorme en la parte de subida. 

Si no aprendeis a daros cuenta de eso, a futuro os van a follar y os vais a quedar pillados....algunos por enésima vez


----------



## Coronavirus (20 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si todo el mercado baja, igual tú te crees que IAG va a estar en primera línea con la bandera alcista.
> 
> Creo que algunos no os dais cuenta que con el super rebote de la bolsa, las acciones más vapuleadas como IAG son las que más subieron. Pero todas subieron. Las aerolíneas, los cruceros, los hoteles, los chicharros de petróleo, las tiendas retail. Todo. Y sabes que pasa si toca para abajo? Que TODO eso va a bajar.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo estamos en situación desconocida, y lo sabes bien, tras caida de gato, la expectativa europea puede ir pa arriba o pa abajo, estos dos meses tienen que ser de recaudación europea a lo loco, se va a maquillar como cerdos y la bolsa va a tirar para arriba.

Respecto USA, gana fuerza la divisa pero no con la suficiente fuerza, se viene un periodo de estabilización y expectativas.

Ahora mismo empresas como IAG o Melia van a obtener su máximo estos dos meses, después viene la oscuridad para Europa para muchos meses.


----------



## Concursante (20 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Estructura tu mentalidad en IAG el 22 al 4 de julio. A partir de entonces habrá otra jugada.
> 
> Vendí, pero *los que esperáis* rebajas de nuevo, hasta octubre os podéis ir olvidando.



¿Perdona? ajajajajjajaja no me vas a ver meter a mi ni un solo centimo en esa empresa (ni en casi ninguna española)


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Ahora mismo estamos en situación desconocida, y lo sabes bien, tras caida de gato, la expectativa europea puede ir pa arriba o pa abajo, estos dos meses tienen que ser de recaudación europea a lo loco, se va a maquillar como cerdos y la bolsa va a tirar para arriba.
> 
> Respecto USA, gana fuerza la divisa pero no con la suficiente fuerza, se viene un periodo de estabilización y expectativas.
> 
> Ahora mismo empresas como IAG o Melia van a obtener su máximo estos dos meses, después viene la oscuridad para Europa para muchos meses.



Estás jugando a ser pitoniso. Puedes acertar. O no. Lo que si es más fácil de acertar es que IAG se va a cascar unos resultados de mierda en Q2. De los de pérdidas por cientos de millones. Hay prisa por entrar en una empresa que va a perder, no se, 500 millones este trimestre y va a quemar caja por 500/1000 millones? Yo no tengo ninguna. Para jugar a que la bolsa va para arriba o no, me meto en alguna que es cuatro veces más chicharro que IAG.


----------



## tramperoloco (20 Jun 2020)

Yo ya di boleto junto a un buen tocho.A esta no volveré. Estoy 2/3 liquidez para las rebajas.


----------



## Coronavirus (20 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo ya di boleto junto a un buen tocho.A esta no volveré. Estoy 2/3 liquidez para las rebajas.



Yo 10k por si hubiera rebajas, pero ese periodo no va a venir creo yo hasta entrado el otoño


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (20 Jun 2020)

Nadie sabemos nada, solo tenemos expectativas. Son otros los que mueven el mercado.


----------



## gecko (22 Jun 2020)

Pues hoy si que va la cosa de rebajas


----------



## javso (22 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estás jugando a ser pitoniso. Puedes acertar. O no. Lo que si es más fácil de acertar es que IAG se va a cascar unos resultados de mierda en Q2.



Eso nuestras manos fuertes lo tienen mucho más que descontado.


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Jun 2020)

javso dijo:


> Eso nuestras manos fuertes lo tienen mucho más que descontado.



Malos resultados no implican caida en bolsa.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2020)

BA owner IAG may ask investors for £1.5bn

Algo empieza a sonar. Lleva o no lleva agua el rio?!?!


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2020)

javso dijo:


> Eso nuestras manos fuertes lo tienen mucho más que descontado.



Sisi, descontado. Y si dentro de unos días la bajan un 40% y dicen que esto es el fin del mundo, no se supone que tenían descontadas las pérdidas? Y si luego sube un 40% más, no se supone que tenían descontado lo anterior a lo anterior a lo anterior descontado?

Pero si el mercado se mueve a golpe de tuit de Trump o de acción o inacción de la Fed, como podéis decir que las manos fuertes tienen nada descontado.


----------



## Coronavirus (22 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sisi, descontado. Y si dentro de unos días la bajan un 40% y dicen que esto es el fin del mundo, no se supone que tenían descontadas las pérdidas? Y si luego sube un 40% más, no se supone que tenían descontado lo anterior a lo anterior a lo anterior descontado?
> 
> Pero si el mercado se mueve a golpe de tuit de Trump o de acción o inacción de la Fed, como podéis decir que las manos fuertes tienen nada descontado.



A ver, te insisto, cosas:
-Yo no tengo IAG ahora, asi que hablo desde lo que pienso.
-Como dices el mercado va a golpe de twit, luego el articulo que pones importa 0.
-El artículo es muy PACO macho, ¿tienes algo en contra de la empresa? Pregunto en serio, porque veo inquina a lo bestia "ALGUNOS" "PUEDE"... vamos a ser serios anda.
-IAG se irá al guano a mediados de agosto en adelante casi seguro, pero ahora tiene que producir a lo bestia y no va a pararse y tampoco pedir para operar.
-¿Subirá o bajará? Si estamos en tombola ahora, los mercados suben because potato y bajan igual, como dices a golpe de Reserva Fed y BCE.

Lo cierto al final es:
-IAG ha perdido un 70% del valor hace 3 meses.
-El mercado de vuelo se está reactivando por la cuenta que trae a los gobernantes.
-Si no hay rebrotes tochos en un año (cosa rara) se volverá a la normalidad, pero cómo los habrá irá al guano durante meses.
-IAG son instituciones grandes e importantes para UK y España, y hasta estratégicas respecto otros países europeos.

Al final, el escenario más plausible es inyección de dinero como con Lufthansa y patada para adelante.

Mi escenario mental, es cuando esté más bajo (que espero que si, pillar para quedarme, e invertir y no especular como dice feministro), pero respecto IAG, mi visión es que le van a inyectar dinero para competir estratégicamente con otros países europeos. UK en particular, no puede permitirse depender empresas no nacionales.


PD: hablo desde la barra del bar, no soy un experto, sólo un cuñado más.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> A ver, te insisto, cosas:
> -Yo no tengo IAG ahora, asi que hablo desde lo que pienso.
> -Como dices el mercado va a golpe de twit, luego el articulo que pones importa 0.
> -El artículo es muy PACO macho, ¿tienes algo en contra de la empresa? Pregunto en serio, porque veo inquina a lo bestia "ALGUNOS" "PUEDE"... vamos a ser serios anda.
> ...



Tengo algo en contra de IAG? Si me lees lo suficiente sabrás que he dicho que es la.mejor aerolínea de bandera de europa. Y como aerolínea europea solo por detrás de Wizzair y Ryanair (a nivel inversor). Imaginate si tengo algo en contra de la empresa.

No entiendes que empezar a volar puede significar perder más dinero que no volar. Las aerolíneas están en un negocio de mucho volumen y poco margen. La.diferencia entre llevar 170 personas o 140 es ganar o perder dinero. Imaginate como lleven los aviones de media con 100 personas. Eso es perder más dinero que no volar.

Si no hay bicho el mercado aéreo NO va a volver al mismo punto en el corto plazo. No lo digo yo lo dice un tal Luis Gallego.. futuro CEO de IAG en dos meses. Algo más que tú y yo seguro que sabe.

Lo de ser estratégicas no sirve de nada. No es lo mismo que no te.dejen quebrar (que eso está por ver) a que no jodan a los accionistas. Y eso algunos tampoco lo entendéis. GM era vital para el gobierno usano y la rescataron. Si. Sabes cuánto perdieron los accionistas? Literalmente todo. Las acciones de GM actuales son unas nuevas que se sacaron DESPUES de que los anteriores accionistas perdieran TODO.

Lo que yo crítico es que hay mucha gente que va de lobo de guol estri con IAG cuando es un simple chicharro que rebota cuando rebotan los chicharros, y baja cuando bajan los chicharros. Y no entienden nada de lo que estoy poniendo arriba. Si a alguien no le gusta mi opinión, pues es su problema.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2020)

Porqué compraste AA y no otras aerolineas?


----------



## Feti (23 Jun 2020)

Nunca entenderé que la gente que sabe o que cree que sabe sobre inversiones vaya de lista y sea tan arrogante. Más aún cuando hablamos de bolsa, donde influye la capacidad de otros para generar dinero y donde, evidentemente, influye en algún porcentaje la suerte al depender de otros y estar en una u otra posición hace variar bastante tus rendimientos. 

A todos estos flipaos les pediría que se mirasen al puto espejo a ver que coño se han creído que son. Les pediría que se relajen un poco, que se centren en compartir su experiencia, su consejo y su opinión, que hay un porrón de empresarios y gente muy válida que se levanta mucho más de lo que ellos han tenido la suerte de levantarse estos 10 últimos años de bonanza. Y les pediría por último que no ensucien el hilo con sus aires de superioridad porque al mismo tiempo que pena, me entran unas ganas tremendas de potar. No sé salva ni un jodido hilo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Jun 2020)

Nadie puede anticipar los precios, ni siquiera los traders institucionales, que sí pueden manipular el mercado provocando movimientos conforme a sus intereses.
Entrar en bolsa por simple análisis fundamental solo tiene sentido si es a largo plazo o dividendos, inversiones "seguras" y conservadoras.
Hay que seguir los precios, no puedes ir contra ellos porque a ti te parece tal o cual cosa; esa soberbia es el camino directo a la ruina.
Como si el que una cotización se dispare dependiese de ratios, pers y otras historias...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Nadie puede anticipar los precios, ni siquiera los traders institucionales, que sí pueden manipular el mercado provocando movimientos conforme a sus intereses.
> *Entrar en bolsa por simple análisis fundamental solo tiene sentido si es a largo plazo o dividendos, inversiones "seguras" y conservadoras.*
> Hay que seguir los precios, no puedes ir contra ellos porque a ti te parece tal o cual cosa; esa soberbia es el camino directo a la ruina.
> Como si el que una cotización se dispare dependiese de ratios, pers y otras historias...



*El problema es que mucha gente no se entera de que NO puedes ser especulador y dividendero.*

Puedes, como yo, tener una cartera de 80% dividendos y 20% especulador. Lo que no puedes hacer es decir (la frase favorita del compañero @arriba/abajo): "yo voy para largo pero quiero comprar en suelo y si sube 0.001% la vendo" porque tu no sabes ni quien eres ni lo que quieres.

En serio. No hay nada malo en ser especulador o dividendero, pero debes elegir tu estrategia.

Yo soy principalmente dividendero. Hoy mis Deutsche Telekoms me han pagado un 4.3% (no es "EL" dividend yield sino "MI" dividend yield, que es lo que cobro en función a lo que pagué por esas acciones). El precio de la acción esta casi a un 10% desde que la compré, bien por mi, pero aunque la acción estuviera a un -50%, SIEMPRE Y CUANDO DÉ DIVIDENDOS, me da igual.

No necesito ataques al corazón al ver que mi cartera baja. Me da igual. O que venga la Wirecard de turno a arruinarme porque estoy diversificado. Pero al mismo tiempo pierdo la oportunidad de hacerme de oro de repente. Esa oportunidad esta solo en el 20% de mi cartera.

No sé si será la mejor forma de invertir. Dios es Lynch y yo sigo su estela. Pero es la que me funciona.


----------



## Arthas98 (24 Jun 2020)

Menuda hostia IAG


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Jun 2020)

Antes la alimentaba la esperanza pero ya va viendo más de cerca el crudo futuro que le espera. Con esta ya no jugaré de nuevo. Hay otras menos riesgosas


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (24 Jun 2020)

Los traders gordos comprando acciones a precios reducidos y acumulando progresivamente. Mientras los pequeños acojonados vendiendo con pérdidas.
La misma jugada una y otra vez...


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (24 Jun 2020)

Esperando con el cazo por debajo de dos.


----------



## Coronavirus (24 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Esperando con el cazo por debajo de dos.



Yo si pillo para coger por debajo de 2, es para quedarme largo tiempo, pero, claro como @FeministoDeIzquierdas dice:
-A) si me pongo en plan dividindero, IAG lo ha suspendido y este año y el que viene.. Dios dirá...
-B) Si pillo a 1,90, me gustaría quedarme un tiempo en plan 2 años.... pero lo mismo no hay ni IAG en ese periodo :/


----------



## kopke (24 Jun 2020)

Cuando era niño, los pilotos de Iberia ganaban más de 20 millones de pesetas al año. Pesetas de los años noventa. 

Cómo ha cambiado todo...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jun 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Menuda hostia IAG



¿Menuda hostia?

Pues espérate a que vean que la gente sin dinero no se monta en aerolíneas premium que lo vas a flipar


----------



## Coronavirus (24 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Menuda hostia?
> 
> Pues espérate a que vean que la gente sin dinero no se monta en aerolíneas premium que lo vas a flipar



De todas formas, es como dicen por ahí arriba, los grandes, comprando a lo loco y haciéndose paquete premium, para que luego sea rescatada :/ y les suba las acciones la broma.


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Jun 2020)

Lo de AIG se venia venir de lejos, la verdad es que todo esta jugando encontra de las aerolineas en general, y si hace minimos le metere ficha para especular un poco, pero solo un poco, hay riesgo de quedarte pillado y ni loco. 

Lo malo es que podemos mirar de reojillo a AENA, y mira que me gusta, y a AIRBUS, otra que me gusta pero que me da mal rollo y no veo punto claro de entrada, y si no tienes un numero mejor no te metas, esto me lo dijo una frutera y lo sigo a rajatabla.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Yo si pillo para coger por debajo de 2, es para quedarme largo tiempo, pero, claro como @FeministoDeIzquierdas dice:
> -A) si me pongo en plan dividindero, IAG lo ha suspendido y este año y el que viene.. Dios dirá...
> -B) Si pillo a 1,90, me gustaría quedarme un tiempo en plan 2 años.... pero lo mismo no hay ni IAG en ese periodo :/



De buen rollo.

Yo no voy a descartar a ninguna empresa que no pague o reduzca dividendos este año. Son condiciones especiales.


----------



## Coronavirus (24 Jun 2020)

Dicen que UK permitirá vuelos a partir de 4 de julio, que es cuando acaba su "estado de alarma" habrá que ver que cojones pasa.

De lo poco que me gusta de IAG es que no es "española" :/


----------



## Coronavirus (24 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De buen rollo.
> 
> Yo no voy a descartar a ninguna empresa que no pague o reduzca dividendos este año. Son condiciones especiales.



Ya... si no te quito razón, al final es una forma de refinanciarse y no quebrar, es lo lógico de las empresas. Esto es como cuando en casa no había propina.... si tu padre esta en paro cabrón.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Dicen que UK permitirá vuelos a partir de 4 de julio, que es cuando acaba su "estado de alarma" habrá que ver que cojones pasa.
> 
> De lo poco que me gusta de IAG es que no es "española" :/



En UK ya hay vuelos todo este tiempo. Pocos pero los hay. Otra cosa es el rollo de la cuarentena al.llegar a UK, no sé si eso lo cambiaron o lo mantienen.


----------



## Coronavirus (24 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En UK ya hay vuelos todo este tiempo. Pocos pero los hay. Otra cosa es el rollo de la cuarentena al.llegar a UK, no sé si eso lo cambiaron o lo mantienen.



Lo digo por noticias como estas:
Summer holidays will start in England on 4 July as Boris Johnson eases lockdown rules

British tourism industry rejoices as hotels and campsites will reopen on July 4

Habrá que estar atentos en esa fecha.


----------



## uberales (24 Jun 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Cuando era niño, los pilotos de Iberia ganaban más de 20 millones de pesetas al año. Pesetas de los años noventa.
> 
> Cómo ha cambiado todo...



Un pastiche. Como un jugador del Bayern.


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Esperando con el cazo por debajo de dos.



eres el puto amo encofrador. si no tuvieras rabo me casaba contigo.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (24 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> eres el puto amo encofrador. si no tuvieras rabo me casaba contigo.



Si vieras el pelotazo que pegué el otro día en Pharma Mar me hacías tres críos.


----------



## Coronavirus (24 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Si vieras el pelotazo que pegué el otro día en Pharma Mar me hacías tres críos.



Cofri es mi pastor, con él nada me falta. Fijo que pilla IAG A 1 y vende a 8


----------



## Zparo reincidente (24 Jun 2020)

Mis cortos en 3,95 aquí cantados han triunfado como la pepsicila y lo que les sacaré


----------



## Arthas98 (24 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Menuda hostia?
> 
> Pues espérate a que vean que la gente sin dinero no se monta en aerolíneas premium que lo vas a flipar



Si si, eso hago, esperar para comprar, yo soló tenía Enagas, ayer me dió un palpito y liquidé mi posición. 17,5% de beneficio. Para ser mi primera operación en bolsa estoy muy orgulloso y me ha servido para aprender.


----------



## Coronavirus (24 Jun 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Si si, eso hago, esperar para comprar, yo soló tenía Enagas, ayer me dió un palpito y liquidé mi posición. 17,5% de beneficio. Para ser mi primera operación en bolsa estoy muy orgulloso y me ha servido para aprender.



Felicidades hamigo.

Habrá que ver hasta donde baja IAG para darle leña al mono


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (24 Jun 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Si si, eso hago, esperar para comprar, yo soló tenía Enagas, ayer me dió un palpito y liquidé mi posición. 17,5% de beneficio. Para ser mi primera operación en bolsa estoy muy orgulloso y *me ha servido para aprender.*



¿Para aprender qué, hamijo? Has tenido la suerte del novato, nos ha pasado a todos. Aprenderás más cuando pierdas, y eso pasará si sigues operando, aunque no lo creas.
La Bolsa no es un juego.
Ojo, y no es por envidia, me alegro de que hayas ganado, pero recuerda todo esto que te he dicho.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jun 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ayer me dió un palpito





Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> ¿Para aprender qué, hamijo? Has tenido la suerte del novato, nos ha pasado a todos. Aprenderás más cuando pierdas, y eso pasará si sigues operando, aunque no lo creas.
> La Bolsa no es un juego.
> Ojo, y no es por envidia, me alegro de que hayas ganado, pero recuerda todo esto que te he dicho.



+1.

Quitando los retrasados que debes tener en ignorados hablo en nombre de TODOS cuando digo que ojalá te hagas millonario.

Pero "un pálpito" te va a llevar a la ruina.

La próxima vez:
- Calma.
- Paciencia.
- Motivo.


----------



## Arthas98 (24 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> ¿Para aprender qué, hamijo? Has tenido la suerte del novato, nos ha pasado a todos. Aprenderás más cuando pierdas, y eso pasará si sigues operando, aunque no lo creas.
> La Bolsa no es un juego.
> Ojo, y no es por envidia, me alegro de que hayas ganado, pero recuerda todo esto que te he dicho.



He aprendido que aún que no se cumplan las previsiones a veces es mejor vender. Hasta 22,5 no tenía pensado vender porque daba por seguro que antes del viernes que es la junta de accionistas alcanzaría esa cifra. Me puse como tope la semana pasada pero decidí aguantar. Ayer no se acercó para nada a mi objetivo y lo dejé estar pensando que para el viernes lo alcanzaba sobrado. Pero lo medité y pensé que como se suele decir mejor pájaro en mano que ciento volando y vendí. ¿Tuve suerte? Muchísima, compré en marzo en casi suelo por pura suerte. ¿Me quedaré pillado en un futuro? Seguramente. De haber tenido dinero hubiera metido IAG en 3€ Soy totalmente consciente que me hubiera quedado pillado.


----------



## Coronavirus (24 Jun 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> He aprendido que aún que no se cumplan las previsiones a veces es mejor vender. Hasta 22,5 no tenía pensado vender porque daba por seguro que antes del viernes que es la junta de accionistas alcanzaría esa cifra. Me puse como tope la semana pasada pero decidí aguantar. Ayer no se acercó para nada a mi objetivo y lo dejé estar pensando que para el viernes lo alcanzaba sobrado. Pero lo medité y pensé que como se suele decir mejor pájaro en mano que ciento volando y vendí. ¿Tuve suerte? Muchísima, compré en marzo en casi suelo por pura suerte. ¿Me quedaré pillado en un futuro? Seguramente. De haber tenido dinero hubiera metido IAG en 3€ Soy totalmente consciente que me hubiera quedado pillado.



Tampoco rallarse mucho con IAG la verdad, ya subirá, yo como cofri, pongo el cazo y sinceramente, creo que volverá a 4 antes de octubre


----------



## Arthas98 (24 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> +1.
> 
> Quitando los retrasados que debes tener en ignorados hablo en nombre de TODOS cuando digo que ojalá te hagas millonario.
> 
> ...



Motivo tenía, en la junta de accionistas van a votar habilitar el pago en dividendo en especie. Teniendo en cuenta que entré en Enagas para el dividendo, me desbarataba todos los planes. Mi palpito como he dicho más arriba fue vender ahora que sabía seguro cuanto iba a ganar en vez de dejar al azar si ganaba unos euros más o por el contrario me arrepentía por avaricioso.


Por cierto con estos mensajes no es mi intención despreciar ni mucho menos vuestros consejos. Precisamente el haber leído durante casi 4 años el foro es lo que me ha empujado a decidirme a invertir. Agradezco de verdad cualquier apreciación que me hagáis tanto tú como Pagaloslistoscontudinero como cualquier otro forero.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (25 Jun 2020)

Espero no haber parecido brusco, pero sé por lo que has pasado y por eso quería prevenirte. Esa euforia de hacer una apuesta por primera vez y que te salga ganadora y ganes dinero fácilmente, puede nublarte la mente y hacerte pensar que es siempre así, que tu método es bueno y seguir apostando... Entonces es cuando aparecen los palos y aprenderás de verdad (aunque hay gente que no aprende) al ver tus errores.
Yo en estas semanas he aprendido más de un error que de mis aciertos, por eso te lo digo.
De hecho me estoy formando como loco en estos días y pienso en hacer un curso, porque me ha quedado claro que para invertir con garantías hay que estar preparado, técnica y emocionalmente. Si no, aparecerá la ruina en el camino tarde o temprano.
No voy a invertir hasta estar preparado. Solo así puedes ser un ganador consistente.
Otra opción es en vez de traiding a corto plazo especulativo es como hace Feministo, su política conservadora de dividendos y apostar por el largo plazo, eso necesita otro tipo de conocimientos y centrarse en las fundamentales de la empresa. De esa manera te olvidas de la cotización porque tus objetivos son otros.
En cualquier caso, disfruta tu dinero y antes de volver a invertir, aprende y fórmate sin descanso...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Espero no haber parecido brusco, pero sé por lo que has pasado y por eso quería prevenirte.



Offtopic:

A veces es difícil escribir y que se entienda el tono en el que lo quieres decir.

A mi algunos me tachan de chulo por escribir quizás de forma muy explícita, pero quienes me conocen en persona y yo mismo te puedo decir que soy un tio muy respetuoso y amable, ya ves.

Si sirve de algo, yo tus intervenciones las veo bastante correctas y comedidas, y con buen contenido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

*IAG -4% DE MOMENTO





*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

*-5%




*


----------



## Coronavirus (25 Jun 2020)

Sip buena hostia nano, si se pone en dos compro y me olvido un tiempo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Sip buena hostia nano, si se pone en dos compro y me olvido un tiempo



Pues ahora va un poco para arriba
-1.65%


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

Ampliación de capital de Easyjet. 15% más de acciones emitidas.

Joder me estoy coronando, os estoy acertando todas en europa. La siguiente ya sería IAG....


----------



## Coronavirus (25 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues ahora va un poco para arriba
> -1.65%



Basta que lo diga para no pillar nada, maldita mi suerte


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ampliación de capital de Easyjet. 15% más de acciones emitidas.
> 
> Joder me estoy coronando, os estoy acertando todas en europa. La siguiente ya sería IAG....



Tienes muchos detractores, pero a mi me convenciste en su día y soy gran seguidor de tus consejos en temas de aviación.

Tanto es así que mis Airbus que compré siguen por encima del precio al que las compré...y mas que voy a comprar como caigan por debajo de los 50 pavos.

Yo te doy muchas coñitas pero sabes que voy en broma. Buen trabajo y sigue así.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Basta que lo diga para no pillar nada, maldita mi suerte



No lo iba a decir pero...tio, anda di que IAG va a pegar un subidón


----------



## Coronavirus (25 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No lo iba a decir pero...tio, anda di que IAG va a pegar un subidón


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tienes muchos detractores, pero a mi me convenciste en su día y soy gran seguidor de tus consejos en temas de aviación.
> 
> Tanto es así que mis Airbus que compré siguen por encima del precio al que las compré...y mas que voy a comprar como caigan por debajo de los 50 pavos.
> 
> Yo te doy muchas coñitas pero sabes que voy en broma. Buen trabajo y sigue así.



A sitios de Londres a España donde yo vuelo, Vueling ha cancelado los vuelos hasta Septiembre al menos. Que pasen por aquí los del aumento de vuelos con el veranito y "ahora que ya se puede volar"


----------



## Coronavirus (25 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A sitios de Londres a España donde yo vuelo, Vueling ha cancelado los vuelos hasta Septiembre al menos. Que pasen por aquí los del aumento de vuelos con el veranito y "ahora que ya se puede volar"



De cara a pillar tajo, si IAG hace ampli de capital, entiendo que el valor de la acción bajará un tiempo ¿no? asi como el posible dividendo (que no lo va a haber).


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> De cara a pillar tajo, si IAG hace ampli de capital, entiendo que el valor de la acción bajará un tiempo ¿no? asi como el posible dividendo (que no lo va a haber).



Dívidendo hasta 2022 olvidate


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Jun 2020)

Joder, está movidito el tema IAG eh...... yo ya voy con un -28%....


----------



## Coronavirus (25 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Joder, está movidito el tema IAG eh...... yo ya voy con un -28%....



No te preocupes, que cuando yo diga que baje a 2 y pillo, se pone a 3,5


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

Y lo que te queda hermano.aqui hay un problema moral para IAG. Igual pueden aguantar un mes sin ampliación....pero igual en un mes la acción está mucho más abajo y les compensa ampliar ahora. Mientras tanto Palomitas compradas con mi 100% de liquidez


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y lo que te queda hermano.aqui hay un problema moral para IAG. Igual pueden aguantar un mes sin ampliación....pero igual *en un mes la acción está mucho más abajo y les compensa ampliar ahora*. Mientras tanto Palomitas compradas con mi 100% de liquidez



THIS.

Aunque yo tengo una tercera posibilidad: Dar pena, mostrar lo obvio ("los espacios aereos siguen cerrados") y atraer mas ayudas gratis con rebote fotocopiador del euro. ¿Para que hacer algo privado si puedes tirar de lo público?



Coronavirus dijo:


> No te preocupes, que cuando yo diga que baje a 2 y pillo, se pone a 3,5



Al paso que llevas tú te pones a cortos y a la empresa le aparecen mil millones en la cuenta de resultados


----------



## Drizztdourden (25 Jun 2020)

Yo me inclino y deseo a la par por la tesis de Feministo. No obstante, y perdonad mi ignorancia, las ayudas a Lufthansa no son una ampliación de capital vía inyección de acción, verdad? El mayor problema, más allá de ser un holding con la tutela de varios estados, es la incapacidad de España para suministrar ayudas similares a las planteadas por Alemania. Saludos.


----------



## Coronavirus (25 Jun 2020)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Yo me inclino y deseo a la par por la tesis de Feministo. No obstante, y perdonad mi ignorancia, las ayudas a Lufthansa no son una ampliación de capital vía inyección de acción, verdad? El mayor problema, más allá de ser un holding con la tutela de varios estados, es la incapacidad de España para suministrar ayudas similares a las planteadas por Alemania. Saludos.



Incapacidad no, falta de ganas de hacerlo, que es distinto, que han dado pastita a endesa. Alemania se está preocupando de su industria, en España pasando.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Yo me inclino y deseo a la par por la tesis de Feministo. No obstante, y perdonad mi ignorancia, las ayudas a Lufthansa no son una ampliación de capital vía inyección de acción, verdad? El mayor problema, más allá de ser un holding con la tutela de varios estados, es la incapacidad de España para suministrar ayudas similares a las planteadas por Alemania. Saludos.



Si. Si son ampliacion de capital. Y gorda


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Yo me inclino y deseo a la par por la tesis de Feministo. No obstante, y perdonad mi ignorancia, las ayudas a Lufthansa no son una ampliación de capital vía inyección de acción, verdad? El mayor problema, más allá de ser un holding con la tutela de varios estados, es la incapacidad de España para suministrar ayudas similares a las planteadas por Alemania. Saludos.





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si. Si son ampliacion de capital. Y gorda



Ampliar capital es que una una entidad (persona, empresa, pais) entre en tu negocio aportando capital, pero con condiciones.

Pero una cosa es ampliar capital de forma privada (osea, que yo vea que mi negocio va bien y necesite dinero para ir mas lejos) y otra que te rescate un gobierno.

Dicho ésto, no hablamos de Frutas Mariano SL, sino de una aerolínea.


----------



## Coronavirus (25 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ampliar capital es que una una entidad (persona, empresa, pais) entre en tu negocio aportando capital, pero con condiciones.
> 
> Pero una cosa es ampliar capital de forma privada (osea, que yo vea que mi negocio va bien y necesite dinero para ir mas lejos) y otra que te rescate un gobierno.
> 
> Dicho ésto, no hablamos de Frutas Mariano SL, sino de una aerolínea.



Por otra parte, una rescate puede ser en transferencia de pasta directa, que aunque es raro, es un rescate, sin ampliación de capital. Dicho lo cual, teniendo en cuenta que han sido los gobiernos los que se han cargado el negocio, es lo que deberían hacer.


----------



## Drizztdourden (25 Jun 2020)

Gracias por las respuestas. He visto que sí que amplían capital (20%) a través de emitir acciones. Un 10% de la ampliación se hará a 2.56€/acción sin derecho de suscripción. Me pregunto como, si asumimos que IAG se encontraba en una posición financiera más sol vente que Lufthansa, cómo es posible que la cotización de Lufthansa haya sufrido mucho, mucho menos en comparación con IAG. Saludos!!


----------



## Coronavirus (25 Jun 2020)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas. He visto que sí que amplían capital (20%) a través de emitir acciones. Un 10% de la ampliación se hará a 2.56€/acción sin derecho de suscripción. Me pregunto como, si asumimos que IAG se encontraba en una posición financiera más sol vente que Lufthansa, cómo es posible que la cotización de Lufthansa haya sufrido mucho, mucho menos en comparación con IAG. Saludos!!



Pues de que gobierno te fias más? Aleman o Español?

Por otra parte que me corrija @arriba/abajo el negocio de lufthansa es mundial y el de IAG europeo principalmente, y la bolsa de Frankfurt está mejor hasta donde yo sé.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ampliar capital es que una una entidad (persona, empresa, pais) entre en tu negocio aportando capital, pero con condiciones.
> 
> Pero una cosa es ampliar capital de forma privada (osea, que yo vea que mi negocio va bien y necesite dinero para ir mas lejos) y otra que te rescate un gobierno.
> 
> Dicho ésto, no hablamos de Frutas Mariano SL, sino de una aerolínea.



Va a haber nuevas acciones en circulación, por tanto ampliación de capital. Es más, a mí me das a elegir y siendo yo accionista de una empresa, prefiero que la ampliación se cubra con inversores privados, que mirarán por su inversión y por la empresa, que por un gobierno, que mirara primero por los votos antes que por la empresa


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas. He visto que sí que amplían capital (20%) a través de emitir acciones. Un 10% de la ampliación se hará a 2.56€/acción sin derecho de suscripción. Me pregunto como, si asumimos que IAG se encontraba en una posición financiera más sol vente que Lufthansa, cómo es posible que la cotización de Lufthansa haya sufrido mucho, mucho menos en comparación con IAG. Saludos!!



Mírate lo que pasó con Ted Baker, empresa Paco retail Ukana. Ampliación de capital salvaje cuando estaba en 130/140 peniques. Los dos días después bajo un mierda, en plan un 5% o algo así. Era lógico? NO. Mira dónde está ahora. Aquí queréis minuto y resultado, y esto es molto longo. Veamos dónde está Lufthansa en tres años


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Pues de que gobierno te fias más? Aleman o Español?
> 
> Por otra parte que me corrija @arriba/abajo el negocio de lufthansa es mundial y el de IAG europeo principalmente, y la bolsa de Frankfurt está mejor hasta donde yo sé.



Es más mundial.IAG que Lufthansa. IAG es la llave a Latinoamérica con Iberia, y tiene unas conexiones brutales con BA tanto a USA como a Asia. Y encima con Qatar Airways en el capital.

Lufthansa....no saben ni lo que son. Tienen cinco marcas o las que sean, y me da que quitando Lufthansa aerolínea, el.resto (brusel.airways, la austriaca etc) no vale ni pa tomar por culo. Y ya no te digo germanwingd y demas


----------



## Coronavirus (25 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es más mundial.IAG que Lufthansa. IAG es la llave a Latinoamérica con Iberia, y tiene unas conexiones brutales con BA tanto a USA como a Asia. Y encima con Qatar Airways en el capital.
> 
> Lufthansa....no saben ni lo que son. Tienen cinco marcas o las que sean, y me da que quitando Lufthansa aerolínea, el.resto (brusel.airways, la austriaca etc) no vale ni pa tomar por culo. Y ya no te digo germanwingd y demas



@arriba/abajo es mi pastor, nada me falta.


----------



## Jose (25 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ampliar capital es que una una entidad (persona, empresa, pais) entre en tu negocio aportando capital, pero con condiciones.
> 
> Pero una cosa es ampliar capital de forma privada (osea, que yo vea que mi negocio va bien y necesite dinero para ir mas lejos) y otra que te rescate un gobierno.
> 
> Dicho ésto, no hablamos de Frutas Mariano SL, sino de una aerolínea.



iag no tiene ninguna ampliación confirmada , aunque es probable que tenga que acabar haciendo una o varias. 

Sobre el dividendo del 8 de Julio creo que ya anunció en abril que lo suspendía. 

Las ampliaciones de capital se hacen vía derechos de suscripción.

si los vendes renuncias a las acciones que te corresponden y cobras los derechos.
si los mantienes tienes que acudir a la ampliación comprando las nuevas acciones con el descuento.

Esto se hace así para dar acceso a los nuevos accionistas sin perjudicar a los existentes y compensarlos. 

si no acudes a la ampliación , te diluyen como accionista ( tus acciones representan una alícuota menor respecto al total) y si acudes ... a promediar a la baja y esperar.

la tendencia natural es que tras las ampliaciones de capital, las acciones tienden a seguir bajando. ( mayor número de acciones en circulación ) .






En el caso de lufthansa es el estado alemán quien pone el dinero , a cambio se queda un 20% de la compañia.

es una ampliación paco de mierda que se parece más a una nacionalización parcial, porque es eso o quiebra .
no hay derechos de suscripción por lo que putea a los actuales accionistas , que perderán porcentaje de acciones sobre el total y parte del control. 

Es curioso que el Estado Alemán quiera un 20% cuando el mayor accionista estará claramente por debajo del 15%.



es uña aerolínea de bandera que consideran estratégica y salvaran con dinero del contribuyente quiera o no.

Los alemanes no lo hacen todo bien y de forma transparente.

Saludos,


----------



## Drizztdourden (25 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Pues de que gobierno te fias más? Aleman o Español?
> 
> Por otra parte que me corrija @arriba/abajo el negocio de lufthansa es mundial y el de IAG europeo principalmente, y la bolsa de Frankfurt está mejor hasta donde yo sé.



Discrepo en ese sentido. No conozco en profundidad donde concentran geográficamente su actividad ambas compañías. Sin embargo, IAG obtiene su mayor rentabilidad en las líneas de largo alcance. Por otro lado, sin infravalorar la influencia de los estados al que pertenezca una determinada compañía ante cualquier viscisitud, me parece un argumento insuficiente a la hora de responder al dilema planteado.
Un saludo.


----------



## Drizztdourden (25 Jun 2020)

Jose dijo:


> iag no tiene ninguna ampliación confirmada , aunque es probable que tenga que acabar haciendo una o varias .
> del dividendo del 8 de Julio creo que ya anunció en abril que lo suspendian.
> 
> las ampliaciones de capital se hacen vía derechos de suscripción.
> ...



Muchas gracias por la explicación. Ahora manejo algo mejor los conceptos.
Saludos!!


----------



## Coronavirus (25 Jun 2020)

Jose dijo:


> iag no tiene ninguna ampliación confirmada , aunque es probable que tenga que acabar haciendo una o varias .
> del dividendo del 8 de Julio creo que ya anunció en abril que lo suspendian.
> 
> las ampliaciones de capital se hacen vía derechos de suscripción.
> ...



Interesante, gracias!


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 Jun 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> He aprendido que aún que no se cumplan las previsiones a veces es mejor vender. Hasta 22,5 no tenía pensado vender porque daba por seguro que antes del viernes que es la junta de accionistas alcanzaría esa cifra. Me puse como tope la semana pasada pero decidí aguantar. Ayer no se acercó para nada a mi objetivo y lo dejé estar pensando que para el viernes lo alcanzaba sobrado. Pero lo medité y pensé que como se suele decir mejor pájaro en mano que ciento volando y vendí. ¿Tuve suerte? Muchísima, compré en marzo en casi suelo por pura suerte. ¿Me quedaré pillado en un futuro? Seguramente. De haber tenido dinero hubiera metido IAG en 3€ Soy totalmente consciente que me hubiera quedado pillado.



Lo que me ha pasado a mi. Y he aprendido. No volvere a traicionar a mis principios.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

Jose dijo:


> es uña aerolínea de bandera que consideran estratégica y salvaran con dinero del contribuyente quiera o no.



Perfecto escrito pero me centro en ésta parte.

Ésto es lo que muchas veces trato de explicar. Hay empresas que se les va a regalar dinero si o si. En el caso de Lutfhansa le prohiben dar dividendos y les quieren obligar a comprar Airbus. El gobierno se quiere quedar con el 20% (temporalmente) y subir a 25% + 1 acción si alguien la quiere comprar.

Por cierto: 'We simply don't have any money.' Lufthansa urges shareholders to back government bailout

Casi casi seguro que al final el gobierno relajará las exigencias para que no haya quiebra.

Me espero subida de la acción de Lufthansa de aqui al Lunes. Ahora mismo esta en 9.81 euros.

Renault 2.0, vamos.

EDITO: BAILOUT APROBADO: German government’s Lufthansa bailout approved by the EU


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

No esta gaga, pero tampoco tiene tiempo.

De tener 40 años ya te digo yo que lo habría hecho de forma distinta. O de ser inversor privado.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

Pero, pero, peroooooo si se puede volar! Oh vaya que una cosa es que se pueda y otra cosa es que la gente quiera volar....no será que no lo dije ni una ni dos ni diez veces.

Porra de primera bancarrota de aerolínea usana? Yo digo American Airlines


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

No me había mirado las cuentas muy a fondo, pero la hawaiana tenía las cuentas muy saneadas, mucho más que la media de aerolíneas usanas. Además no tenía grandes compromisos de aviones este año. Yo creo que no, pero veremos


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (25 Jun 2020)

Todo especulaciones, no os calenteis la cabeza, son maniobras fuera de nuestro alcance, harán lo que más favorezca a los intereses de los poderosos y punto. Cualquier escenario es plausible, pero será el que ellos decidan.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es más mundial.IAG que Lufthansa. IAG es la llave a Latinoamérica con Iberia, y tiene unas conexiones brutales con BA tanto a USA como a Asia. Y encima con Qatar Airways en el capital.
> 
> Lufthansa....no saben ni lo que son. Tienen cinco marcas o las que sean, y me da que quitando Lufthansa aerolínea, el.resto (brusel.airways, la austriaca etc) no vale ni pa tomar por culo. Y ya no te digo germanwingd y demas



¿Lógica y bolsa? Te aprecio, pero dame una caladita de eso que estas fumando.

Por supuesto que para meterse mejor IAG que Lufthansa. Pero Lufthansa esta en manos de los que verdaderamente imprimen dinero.

En mi opinión ámbas sobrevivirán (al menos la parte de Iberia de IAG), pero Lutfhansa es incluso mas segura.

¿Recuerdas lo que le pasó a Deutsche Bank en 2008? Pues no hamijo, no quiebran.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Lógica y bolsa? Te aprecio, pero dame una caladita de eso que estas fumando.
> 
> Por supuesto que para meterse mejor IAG que Lufthansa. Pero Lufthansa esta en manos de los que verdaderamente imprimen dinero.
> 
> ...



Cuanto valía DB en 2008 y cuánto vale ahora? A mí me la suda el tema sobrevivir seguro. Si como accionista me follan, de que me sirve eso? Y siempre lo digo y lo repito. Dejaron caer GM? No. Cuanto perdió el accionista de Gama.en 2008? El 100%


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 Jun 2020)

IAG mueve 118M pasajeros / año y Lufthansa 145M. Son más grandes. Solo tienes que darte un paseo por el aeropuerto de Frankfurt y fliparte en colores. Como buen español paco me atiborré de café y chocolate gratis.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (25 Jun 2020)

Esta mierda yo creo que no está suficientemente barata aún.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

No hablada de empresas americanas sino europeas. Y según que empresas.

Creo que es algo ya discutido en otros hilos.

Deutsche Bank tendría que haber quebrado como Lehman Brothers. Iba cargadísima de mierdas tóxicas.

BP tenía que haber quebrado con lo del golfo de Mexico. Igual hoy quebraría por lo de las eléctricas.

La banca americana y europea son distintas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuanto valía DB en 2008 y cuánto vale ahora? A mí me la suda el tema sobrevivir seguro. Si como accionista me follan, de que me sirve eso? Y siempre lo digo y lo repito. Dejaron caer GM? No. Cuanto perdió el accionista de Gama.en 2008? El 100%



Los Americanos dejan caer a quien quieren cuando quieren. Dejaron caer a Lehman y rescataron a los otros estando igualmente llenos de mierda, ¿tiene lógica?

Y si, al accionista de DB se lo han follado bien, pero eso no es lo que les importa sino tener "el símbolo".

Lehman, de ser Alemana y llamarse "Deutsche Lehman" igual no hubiera quebrado.

En serio, con datos en la mano, ¿tiene sentido que DB haya sobrevivido?

Joder, si hasta Baum lo sabe. Mira:


Edito: Por si no queda claro: No te quito la razón, pero no hablaba de eso. Hablo de dejar o no caer a según que empresas, y dependiendo de si son de EEUU o Europa.


----------



## gordinflas (25 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La banca americana y europea son distintas.



Toda la razón. En USA hay rescate o quiebra según le interesa al Gobierno. En Europa hay rescate o te absorbe el Santander por 1 euro según le interesa al Gobierno.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> IAG mueve 118M pasajeros / año y Lufthansa 145M. Son más grandes. Solo tienes que darte un paseo por el aeropuerto de Frankfurt y fliparte en colores. Como buen español paco me atiborré de café y chocolate gratis.



Y China Southern Airlines mueve 150M y casi no la conocen fuera de Asia (por cierto, la he usado porque comparten con KLM). 

Pero una cosa si te daré: Lufthansa hasta ahora hacía mas dinero que IAG, aunque con menos beneficios.

IAG si sobrevive (que lo hará, pero veremos en que estado) se va a comer sudamérica, un mercado con muy pocos competidores. Y Lufthansa tendrá que volver a competir con las otras en Europa y Asia.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (26 Jun 2020)

Hablad bien claro y poned los putos nombres:

Los hijos de puta se llaman *POLÍTICOS Y BANCA CENTRAL* controlada por ellos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Jun 2020)

Te digo lo que le dije a @arriba/abajo. *No es que no tengas razón*, es que yo hablo de otra cosa.

El mercado americano ofrece grandes facilidades tanto para crear como para destruir empresas. En otras palabras, tienen mas "cultura de las segundas oportunidades". Para demostrarte con datos lo que digo:
U.S. bankruptcy filings up 31 percent in 2008
https://www.creditreform.com/filead...s/Analysen/Insolvencies_in_Europe_2011-12.pdf

En los enlaces verás que el número de bancarrotas en USA fue 1.1 millones en 2008, mientras que en la unión europea (sin contar con europa del éste) éste no llegó a 150.000 empresas. Esta brutal diferencia ni tan siquiera se justifica con la menor densidad de población (repito: no se incluye los paises de europa del éste) ya que el número de empresas en la europa "fundadora" es muy superior.

En USA te encuentras a gente que se ha ido a la bancarrota varias veces y no pasa nada. En Europa eso es casi una sentencia de muerte.

A veces te encuentras con casos atípicos como los "Islándicos" que dejaron caer a sus bancos, pero es poco mas que una rareza.

Y repito: No te quito la razón. Mismo dinero. Pero es mas fácil que una empresa americana "muy afianzada" quiebre a que lo haga una empresa europea "muy afianzada".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Jun 2020)

Me alegra mucho que valores mi argumento como yo el tuyo. En realidad son complementarios.

Es que se me hace difícil ver como dos personas pueden empezar no estando deacuerdo y aun asi puedan valorarse y escucharse.

Aún hay esperanza


----------



## Coronavirus (26 Jun 2020)

No tiene mucho que ver, pero se ha intensificado el vuelo esta última semana notablemente, a quien le interese, echadle un ojillo.

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Jun 2020)

pronostico que el proximo viernes estamos a 2.15 o mas abajo. Citen si quieren.


----------



## Coronavirus (26 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> pronostico que el proximo viernes estamos a 2.15 o mas abajo. Citen si quieren.



A ver si hay suerte y pillo a ese precio... aunque al decirlo yo se irá al 4,5.......


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y pillo a ese precio... aunque al decirlo yo se irá al *45*.......



Te he arreglado lo de la coma falsa.


----------



## antoniussss (26 Jun 2020)

Compradlas todas xd XD XD.

Luego a llorar por la tele en 6 meses, me an hengañao, la culpa es de Pavlo y el PSOE....bla bla


----------



## Coronavirus (26 Jun 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Compradlas todas xd XD XD.
> 
> Luego a llorar por la tele en 6 meses, me an hengañao, la culpa es de Pavlo y el PSOE....bla bla



Siuuuuuuuuuuu al ignore


----------



## Omaita (26 Jun 2020)

Pues Iberia sin vuelos a Latinoamérica en 2 añitos se lo va pasar pipa.... Y los milimongers sin vuelecitos baratos con Vueling con sus dos duros del erte


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Jun 2020)

yo las vendi a 4, ahora sería recompra a 2,4 mirando que no pierda el nivel.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Jun 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> yo las vendi a 4, ahora sería recompra a 2,4 mirando que no pierda el nivel.



Yo revisaría esa entrada.

Iberia ha dejado claro que van a quitarse 17 aviones o algo así, y que su misión ahora es "sobrevivir".

Yo la tengo a mira por debajo de los 2 euros, y ya veremos. Esta semana puede ser cachonda.


----------



## tremenk (1 Jul 2020)

Up


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo revisaría esa entrada.
> 
> Iberia ha dejado claro que van a quitarse 17 aviones o algo así, y que su misión ahora es "sobrevivir".
> 
> Yo la tengo a mira por debajo de los 2 euros, y ya veremos. Esta semana puede ser cachonda.



La tienes ahora a 2.36.

Espero que me hicieras caso y me alegraré si así a sido.

Dicho ésto, yo hasta me esperaría mas. YO. PERSONALMENTE.

Tu haz lo que creas "oportunido".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Siuuuuuuuuuuu al ignore



El ignore es como la reserva federal de EEUU. Hay mas foreros allí que seres humanos en existencia.

Es difícil de creer el volumen de gilipollas que puede producir un pais, ¿verdad? Deberíamos capitalizarlos.


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Jul 2020)

Cada vez con menos volumen . A la chita cayendo , la teneis en minimos ya mismo .


----------



## javso (1 Jul 2020)

Definitivamente, IAG se va al carajo. La veo volviendo a 1,80.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Jul 2020)

Si quereis entrar en IAG yo no andaría con prisas, id mirando soportes anteriores y ahí podría ser un buen punto de entrada.
Pero no las espereis regaladas.


----------



## mmm (1 Jul 2020)

Si hacen ampliación de capital...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Si quereis entrar en IAG yo no andaría con prisas, id mirando soportes anteriores y ahí podría ser un buen punto de entrada.
> Pero no las espereis regaladas.



Eres la voz de la sobriedad.

Es bueno que haya gente como tú.


----------



## Coronavirus (1 Jul 2020)

Esperando a que baje (lo que significa que se pondrá a 40 euros).


----------



## Coronavirus (2 Jul 2020)

En fin, esperando que baje y sube.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> En fin, esperando que baje y sube.



Es el efecto de los resultados del paro en USA, no creowq que dure más allá de mañana


----------



## Coronavirus (2 Jul 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es el efecto de los resultados del paro en USA, no creowq que dure más allá de mañana



Comenté en otro post, no es por eso, es la vacuna de UK, el efecto ha sido previo a las noticias USANAS.


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Comenté en otro post, no es por eso, es la vacuna de UK, el efecto ha sido previo a las noticias USANAS.



ah.... es que estoy un poco desconectado..... entonces puede que el efecto dure un poco más....


----------



## Coronavirus (2 Jul 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> ah.... es que estoy un poco desconectado..... entonces puede que el efecto dure un poco más....



Tampoco mucho más creo yo.

De todas formas, a esperar.... la verdad, yo ahora pasando de la bolsa la verdad, mientras no haya confinamiento, yo ya me doy con un canto en los dientes con estos farsantes.


----------



## tremenk (6 Jul 2020)

Ni las subidas del ibex aguanta a IAG


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jul 2020)

Hombre de poca fé...solo necesitamos dos cosas:
- Algo de tiempo a ver si las ayudas y prebendas se canalizan, y las restricciones se relajan.
- Que @Coronavirus se ponga a cortos pero a lo bestia. Esa es la gran garantía de subidón


----------



## Coronavirus (7 Jul 2020)

Habrá que ver que pasa y si el sector se recupera y cómo se recupera.

Quien meta pasta ahora, que se prepare para quedarse unos meses atrapao... quien sea dividendero como @FeministoDeIzquierdas y no le interese esperar... pues ni tan mal imagino, como todo, depende de la pasta del sujeto en cuestión y su horizonte temporal para gastar.

Mi opinión, es que se recuperará con el tiempo, y también soy de los que opina que no habrá segundo confinamiento, no por los motivos de que no nos lo podemos permitir económicamente, si no porque esto no da más de si, a nivel social (os imaginais nuevos confinamientos nacionales en Europa?).


----------



## Coronavirus (7 Jul 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hombre de poca fé...solo necesitamos dos cosas:
> - Algo de tiempo a ver si las ayudas y prebendas se canalizan, y las restricciones se relajan.
> - Que @Coronavirus se ponga a cortos pero a lo bestia. Esa es la gran garantía de subidón



Me abstendré de meter pasta, asi que eso garantiza subidón seguro. Si le echo dinero se va al guano la empresa


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> .. quien sea dividendero como @FeministoDeIzquierdas y no le interese esperar... pues ni tan mal imagino, como todo, depende de la pasta del sujeto en cuestión y su horizonte temporal para gastar.



Quien sea dividendero tampoco debe meterse porque todas las aerolíneas que pillen ayuditas dejarán de dar dividendos durante AÑOS.

Aviso para navegantes.

Dicho ésto, les estan tirando tantísimo dinero que creo que al final aparecerá en el precio de la acción...pero es solo apreciación personal mia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Me abstendré de meter pasta, asi que eso garantiza subidón seguro. Si le echo dinero se va al guano la empresa



Dinos la verdad...te metiste hoy a cortos con Wirecard. La vía subir un 30% y me acordé de ti.


----------



## grillocachondo (7 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Habrá que ver que pasa y si el sector se recupera y cómo se recupera.
> 
> Quien meta pasta ahora, que se prepare para quedarse unos meses atrapao... quien sea dividendero como @FeministoDeIzquierdas y no le interese esperar... pues ni tan mal imagino, como todo, depende de la pasta del sujeto en cuestión y su horizonte temporal para gastar.
> 
> Mi opinión, es que se recuperará con el tiempo, y también soy de los que opina que no habrá segundo confinamiento, no por los motivos de que no nos lo podemos permitir económicamente, si no porque esto no da más de si, a nivel social (os imaginais nuevos confinamientos nacionales en Europa?).



Y lo qué esta pasando en Lugo y Lleida no es un Segundo confinamiento ? Preparate para 1 ,2 ,3 ,4 confinamientos y los que hagan falta , hasta qué no haya cura hay un problemon enorme


----------



## Coronavirus (7 Jul 2020)

grillocachondo dijo:


> Y lo qué esta pasando en Lugo y Lleida no es un Segundo confinamiento ? Preparate para 1 ,2 ,3 ,4 confinamientos y los que hagan falta , hasta qué no haya cura hay un problemon enorme



y muertos? Me parece un cachondeo la verdad, no algo serio


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Jul 2020)

2.4, solo le falta bajar a otro 20% para que me lo empiece a pensar.

De 2 a 1,8 que fue su anterior suelo va un -10%. No se si estoy dispuesto a modificar mi tradicional stoploss del -5%.


----------



## Il Duce (8 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> 2.4, solo le falta bajar a otro 20% para que me lo empiece a pensar.
> 
> De 2 a 1,8 que fue su anterior suelo va un -10%. No se si estoy dispuesto a modificar mi tradicional stoploss del -5%.



Todo el mundo la espera ahí. Así que yo digo que no la dejan caer hasta ahí, así los que se queden fuera y la vean subir, comprarán más caro.


----------



## Coronavirus (8 Jul 2020)

Si rompe el soporte de 2.35 compro como un cerdo para quedarme un tiempo.


----------



## Dr.L (8 Jul 2020)

Il Duce dijo:


> Todo el mundo la espera ahí. Así que yo digo que no la dejan caer hasta ahí, así los que se queden fuera y la vean subir, comprarán más caro.



No crees que toque los 2??


----------



## tremenk (8 Jul 2020)

Vuelta a minimos...a su ritmo pero para abajo.


----------



## mmm (8 Jul 2020)

El problema es que estos hijos de puta al servicio de la élite nos encierren otra vez.

Entonces el precio de las aerolíneas ( como el de casi todo) será prácticamente cero


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Jul 2020)

mmm dijo:


> El problema es que estos hijos de puta al servicio de la élite nos encierren otra vez.
> 
> Entonces el precio de las aerolíneas ( como el de casi todo) será prácticamente cero



Too big to fall, les rescatarán antes de que ocurra eso.

Aún así, me sigue pareciendo que están caras, los comunistas volverán a parar la economía durante estos meses.


----------



## Coronavirus (8 Jul 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Too big to fall, les rescatarán antes de que ocurra eso.
> 
> Aún así, me sigue pareciendo que están caras, los comunistas volverán a parar la economía durante estos meses.



Bueno el tema, es que IAG parece estar más protegida por ser extracomunitaria que de España y sus acólitos rogelios


----------



## 34Pepe (8 Jul 2020)

Vendidas todas
Fuera de bolsa hasta diciembre


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jul 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Too big to fall, les rescatarán antes de que ocurra eso.
> 
> Aún así, me sigue pareciendo que están caras, los comunistas volverán a parar la economía durante estos meses.



Implica un rescate que no hay pérdidas para los accionistas?

Es más, sin interrogación ya te lo digo, un rescate IMPLICA casi siempre perdidas para el accionista.

Entonces, a no ser que tú hables aquí como directivo de IAG y no como potencial accionista, en que nos puede ayudar un rescate? Ya te lo digo yo. En nada


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Jul 2020)

Cada vez que aprendo más, me va quedando más claro que es más seguro operar intradía que a largo plazo. En intradía entras y sales, mañana será otro día. Incluso si pierdes, teniendo un buen trading plan y un control del riesgo bueno, no pasa nada. En largo plazo, te puedes quedar pillado mucho tiempo o que te hagan alguna pirula con la acción y te dejen sin un duro...


----------



## Coronavirus (8 Jul 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Cada vez que aprendo más, me va quedando más claro que es más seguro operar intradía que a largo plazo. En intradía entras y sales, mañana será otro día. Incluso si pierdes, teniendo un buen trading plan y un control del riesgo bueno, no pasa nada. En largo plazo, te puedes quedar pillado mucho tiempo o que te hagan alguna pirula con la acción y te dejen sin un duro...



Bueno, a la gente que se haya quedado pillado, que tenga paciencia, salvo que la empresa sea un puto desastre la oscilaciones suelen llega a puntos anteriores, asi que hay oportunidad de salida, eso si, te quedas pillados hasta 1 año si la cosa sale mal


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> 2.4, solo le falta bajar a otro 20% para que me lo empiece a pensar.
> 
> De 2 a 1,8 que fue su anterior suelo va un -10%. No se si estoy dispuesto a modificar mi tradicional stoploss del -5%.



2.25. Ya puedes empezar a pensar


----------



## Coronavirus (10 Jul 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 2.25. Ya puedes empezar a pensar



Yo acabo de pillar y me quedo en principio hasta el 31/12, si la compañía explota por favor, que alguien me cite


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Yo acabo de pillar y me quedo en principio hasta el 31/12, si la compañía explota por favor, que alguien me cite



Yo he tenido un proceso de introspección individual gracias a vosotros y he decidido que lo mejor es seguir participando como forero, pero quedarme con mi estrategia de dividendos.

Si no da dividendos no la quiero en mi cartera a menos que sea algo tan tremendamente obvio (como el crudo) que no lo deje pasar. Y aun así será un 10% de mi cartera.

Yo, de citarte, no será para chulearme. Tienes tu estategia y la sigues, y yo respeto eso.

A mi me ha quedado clarísimo que la bolsa se comporta contra toda lógica.


----------



## Coronavirus (10 Jul 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo he tenido un proceso de introspección individual gracias a vosotros y he decidido que lo mejor es seguir participando como forero, pero quedarme con mi estrategia de dividendos.
> 
> Si no da dividendos no la quiero en mi cartera a menos que sea algo tan tremendamente obvio (como el crudo) que no lo deje pasar. Y aun así será un 10% de mi cartera.
> 
> ...



Me gustaría quedarme hasta semana santa del año que viene, pero primero tantearé hasta el 30/12, y si sigue existiendo la empresa en ese momento  Decido


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jul 2020)




----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Jul 2020)

2.28...
Se empieza a poner apetitosa de nuevo...
Si vuelve a 2.15 le meto...


----------



## amchacon (14 Jul 2020)

Con que suba a 3.3 ya me deshago de la carga...


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Jul 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 2.25. Ya puedes empezar a pensar



2.24; ya solo le falta un 0,24 de bajada para que me lo piense. Hasta entonces sigo mirando solo USA.


----------



## Coronavirus (14 Jul 2020)

amchacon dijo:


> Con que suba a 3.3 ya me deshago de la carga...



Yo espero que llegue a 4.50 en un año... con lo poco que he metido a 3.3. no saco naaa


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Jul 2020)

La vais a tener regalas
Don't Look Now, But This Airline Just Cancelled All International Flights Until March 2021 Due To COVID


----------



## amchacon (15 Jul 2020)

Venga que el cohete despega. A este ritmo cerramos en 2.6


----------



## Coronavirus (15 Jul 2020)

Yo pille 2,25 ycontento, pero hasta 4 no suelto

Hay mucho chartista moviendo ahora las acciones, no veo ningun motivo fundamental para esa subida todavía, pero a saber.... a lo mejor en las esferas se empieza a mover dinerito

Invoco a @FeministoDeIzquierdas a ver si sabe que se cuece


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (15 Jul 2020)

¿Compramos o esperamos a que baje de nuevo?


----------



## Veron (15 Jul 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Compramos o esperamos a que baje de nuevo?



Piensa que si quiebra o la rescatan tu inversión vale cero.


----------



## Coronavirus (15 Jul 2020)

Veron dijo:


> Piensa que si quiebra o la rescatan tu inversión vale cero.



Si la rescatan la inversión va a hacer dupla.

Si quiebra pos no.


----------



## gordinflas (15 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> *Si la rescatan la inversión va a hacer dupla.*
> 
> Si quiebra pos no.



Díselo a los accionistas de la antigua General Motors. O si quieres una situación más reciente y en este mismo sector, mira lo que ha pasado con Norwegian.


----------



## Coronavirus (15 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Díselo a los accionistas de la antigua General Motors. O si quieres una situación más reciente y en este mismo sector, mira lo que ha pasado con Norwegian.



Ya, dilo a lufthansa (la comparativa con norwegian no ha dado tiempo a ver como evoluciona). De GM, debería echarle un vistazo a la evolución del valor, pero ok


----------



## Feti (15 Jul 2020)

Nadie cuenta con el factor confirmación vacuna entre Sep Nov? A lo mejor la compañía sigue estando en la mierda después de la vacuna pero e a noticia seguro que dispara la acción aunque sea por poco tiempo. Un poco jugar a la ruleta pero yo la verdad es que cuento con ello.


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 Jul 2020)

Paso por aquí a saludar y a preguntar que coño le ha pasado a IAG hoy?


----------



## Coronavirus (15 Jul 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Paso por aquí a saludar y a preguntar que coño le ha pasado a IAG hoy?



Todos estamos así... a saber... debe estar moviendose algo entre las sombras...


----------



## amchacon (15 Jul 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Paso por aquí a saludar y a preguntar que coño le ha pasado a IAG hoy?



Ha salido una noticia sobre una vacuna con muy buenos resultados.


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Todos estamos así... a saber... debe estar moviendose algo entre las sombras...





amchacon dijo:


> Ha salido una noticia sobre una vacuna con muy buenos resultados.



Bueno.... a ver que pasa... yo las sigo teniendo con un -28% de nada...


----------



## amchacon (15 Jul 2020)

La otra empresa que ha subido es Meliá Hotel. Seguido escuetamente por Aena. 

Sea lo que sea, tiene pinta que es del sector turístico


----------



## Coronavirus (15 Jul 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Bueno.... a ver que pasa... yo las sigo teniendo con un -28% de nada...



Tampoco te agobies de aquí a un año seguramente recuperes de fijo


----------



## Sr. Breve (15 Jul 2020)

es el sp500

no busqueis más razones


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Tampoco te agobies de aquí a un año seguramente recuperes de fijo



Para nada, tengo el resto de la cartera en verde (unas más verdes que las otras ) y es un dinero que no necesito ni a medio ni a largo plazo.
Lo único que me sabe mal es haber corrido a recomprarlas cuando ahora las hubiera puillado un 30'% más baratas, pero no se puede acertar siempre..


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Ya, dilo a lufthansa (la comparativa con norwegian no ha dado tiempo a ver como evoluciona). De GM, debería echarle un vistazo a la evolución del valor, pero ok



Qué la comparativancon Norwegian qué?!?! Tú sabes cuántas acciones tenía Norwegian have un año y cuántas tiene ahora? Joder andáis perdidisimos con lo de las ampliaciones, rescates y demás...


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Nadie cuenta con el factor confirmación vacuna entre Sep Nov? A lo mejor la compañía sigue estando en la mierda después de la vacuna pero e a noticia seguro que dispara la acción aunque sea por poco tiempo. Un poco jugar a la ruleta pero yo la verdad es que cuento con ello.



Te cuento un secreto? El director médico jefe de moderna, los que hoy dicen que tienen esa vacuna tan cerquita, ha vendido un porrón de acciones estos dias. Si la empresa está tan cerca, y el es el puto director médico que lo sabrá mejor que nadie, enton esas acciones se multiplicarian por MUCHAS veces en apenas unos meses. Y sin embargo el tío está vendiendo.

PD: sabéis sumar dos y dos?


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Todos estamos así... a saber... debe estar moviendose algo entre las sombras...



NADA se mueve en ninguna sombra. Las acciones más volátiles bajan más cuando la bolsa baja y suben más cuando la bolsa sube. Acción volátil por excelencia del Ibex en los últimos meses? IAG. 

Cuando toque bajada, la meterán un 30% abajo en cuatro días y pensaréis que es el fin del mundo. The show must go on.


----------



## Arthas98 (15 Jul 2020)

La gente esperaba peores resultados en Delta Airlines que ya estaba tan descontado que aún siendo mierda de resultados ha tirado ligeramente para arriba todas las aerolíneas. Después se ha dado a conocer lo de la vacuna de MODERNA y todo el sector turístico ha subido.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> La gente esperaba peores resultados en Delta Airlines que ya estaba tan descontado que aún siendo mierda de resultados ha tirado ligeramente para arriba todas las aerolíneas. Después se ha dado a conocer lo de la vacuna de MODERNA y todo el sector turístico ha subido.



Lo descontar vale para un roto y un descosido. Los resultados de Delta fueron desastrosos. Y Delta es de las que mejor esta de las grandes. Si no fuera por la inherente estupidez de los inversores pequeños americanos las aerolíneas estarían en la puta mierda. Pero bueno, lo único qi hacen es retrasar la avalancha de mierda que se les viene encima. Para los que queremos entrar en empresas de leasing de aviones, que la peña se tire así a las aerolíneas, es sencillamente una bendición. Así que ojalá sigan, en América y en todos los países.


----------



## Arthas98 (15 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo descontar vale para un roto y un descosido. Los resultados de Delta fueron desastrosos. Y Delta es de las que mejor esta de las grandes. Si no fuera por la inherente estupidez de los inversores pequeños americanos las aerolíneas estarían en la puta mierda. Pero bueno, lo único qi hacen es retrasar la avalancha de mierda que se les viene encima. Para los que queremos entrar en empresas de leasing de aviones, que la peña se tire así a las aerolíneas, es sencillamente una bendición. Así que ojalá sigan, en América y en todos los países.



De la misma forma que IAG subió de 1,8 a 4 en dos semanas. La bolsa la lleva la gente que cuenta y descuenta lo que le da la gana. Que luego se ahostien es cosa suya.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> De la misma forma que IAG subió de 1,8 a 4 en dos semanas. La bolsa la lleva la gente que cuenta y descuenta lo que le da la gana. Que luego se ahostien es cosa suya.



Correcto. Lo dicho. El descontar vale para un roto y para un descosido. Si sube es porque estaba descontado, si baja es porque estaba descontado.


----------



## Coronavirus (15 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo descontar vale para un roto y un descosido. Los resultados de Delta fueron desastrosos. Y Delta es de las que mejor esta de las grandes. Si no fuera por la inherente estupidez de los inversores pequeños americanos las aerolíneas estarían en la puta mierda. Pero bueno, lo único qi hacen es retrasar la avalancha de mierda que se les viene encima. Para los que queremos entrar en empresas de leasing de aviones, que la peña se tire así a las aerolíneas, es sencillamente una bendición. Así que ojalá sigan, en América y en todos los países.



¿Qué empresas de leasing de aerolineas recomiendas?

Gracias!


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> ¿Qué empresas de leasing de aerolineas recomiendas?
> 
> Gracias!



Hay cuatro que yo conozca de tamaño decente. Una es china, y además es la más cara. Por tanto descartada.

Las dos más grandes y líderes son AerCap y Air Leasing. Al tener un tamaño grande están más diversificadas por clientes, y suelen tener clientes de más calidad.

Luego esta fly leasing, que es más pequeña y tiene una concentración importante de clientes, y además suelen ser de peor calidad. Esta última solía estar más barata que las otras dos, pero pego un subidón cojonudo en abril.

A cual le entraré? Pues cuando se pongan a tiro me revisaré los últimos resultados que tengan publicados y decidiré en base a la calidad, el descuento respecto a activos y demás. Pero no creo que se pongan a tiro (y eso para mí son mínimos de marzo) hasta que todo pegue un bajón gordo. Si entro a esos precios, no las miro en 10 años, a no ser que vea algún cambio fundamental en la empresa que me haga no considerarlo una inversión interesante a futuro, lo cual me parece muy improbable. En diez años tendré mi 10 bagger y todos felices. Ese es el plan


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Jul 2020)

Es posible que en los próximos días tengan que confinar Barcelona. Al ser una ciudad turística, aunque ahora no haya turistas llamará la atención de los medios de comunicación y habrá impacto para el sector turístico otra vez en bolsa. Tenedlo en cuenta.


----------



## Coronavirus (15 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Es posible que en los próximos días tengan que confinar Barcelona. Al ser una ciudad turística, aunque ahora no haya turistas llamará la atención de los medios de comunicación y habrá impacto para el sector turístico otra vez en bolsa. Tenedlo en cuenta.



Si, una puta vergüenza por cierto


----------



## Feti (15 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Te cuento un secreto? El director médico jefe de moderna, los que hoy dicen que tienen esa vacuna tan cerquita, ha vendido un porrón de acciones estos dias. Si la empresa está tan cerca, y el es el puto director médico que lo sabrá mejor que nadie, enton esas acciones se multiplicarian por MUCHAS veces en apenas unos meses. Y sin embargo el tío está vendiendo.
> 
> PD: sabéis sumar dos y dos?



Lo de moderna no es lo único que está en desarrollo y a punto de salir a la palestra.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Lo de moderna no es lo único que está en desarrollo y a punto de salir a la palestra.



Hoy la bolsa se supone que subía por lo de moderna. Eso dicen todos los medios económicos, no?

Aquí uno dice que tiene unos "robust results" o "promising results" y ya todos locos de contentos. Alguien que no sea moderna ha tenido acceso a evaluar la vacuna? Porque si están tan cerca de la vacuna su director médico jefe vende acciones a dos manos?

Yo te respondo. Igual que aquí el Sevilla 2014 de turno calienta chicharros, otros intentan calentar el mercado entero. Cada uno lo hace con la potencia de fuego que tiene. Cuando mañana o el viernes baje fuertecito y veas en las noticias "fears for a second wave" cuando dos días antes te decían que había euforia porque la vacuna está muy cercana, entonces tendrás que preguntarte si el mercado es bipolar, o simplemente son gilipollas todos los que se tragan estas mierdas cada dia


----------



## Feti (15 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hoy la bolsa se supone que subía por lo de moderna. Eso dicen todos los medios económicos, no?
> 
> Aquí uno dice que tiene unos "robust results" o "promising results" y ya todos locos de contentos. Alguien que no sea moderna ha tenido acceso a evaluar la vacuna? Porque si están tan cerca de la vacuna su director médico jefe vende acciones a dos manos?
> 
> Yo te respondo. Igual que aquí el Sevilla 2014 de turno calienta chicharros, otros intentan calentar el mercado entero. Cada uno lo hace con la potencia de fuego que tiene. Cuando mañana o el viernes baje fuertecito y veas en las noticias "fears for a second wave" cuando dos días antes te decían que había euforia porque la vacuna está muy cercana, entonces tendrás que preguntarte si el mercado es bipolar, o simplemente son gilipollas todos los que se tragan estas mierdas cada dia



Como va a subir por lo de moderna? Si no son muy buenas noticias.. Y repito no sólo moderna esta trabajando en la vacuna.

Moderna COVID-19 vaccine induced adverse reactions in 'more than half' of trial participants


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Como va a subir por lo de moderna? Si son malas noticias... Revisa tus fuentes y repito que no sólo moderna esta trabajando en la vacuna.
> 
> Moderna COVID-19 vaccine induced adverse reactions in 'more than half' of trial participants




Yahoo finance hoy: European stocks rise on optimism about coronavirus vaccine

Eleconomista: Moderna dice que su vacuna contra el Covid-19 genera una ''robusta'' respuesta inmune


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yahoo finance hoy: European stocks rise on optimism about coronavirus vaccine
> 
> Eleconomista: Moderna dice que su vacuna contra el Covid-19 genera una ''robusta'' respuesta inmune



Expansion: El mercado aplaude a Rovi y a Moderna por los avances sobre su vacuna del coronavirus

Cinco dias: El Ibex 35 se suma a Europa y rebota un 1,8% con las esperanzas en la vacuna


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Jul 2020)

Que mas quieres que revise?

Te digo y te repito. Esto es calentar mercados, como SEVILLA 2014, cada uno con la potencia de fuego que tiene. Yo no tengo que revisar mis noticias. Las noticias son las que te dije. Y son una MILONGA


----------



## BABY (15 Jul 2020)

Llevan sacando noticias convenientemente de la vacuna (Oxford y Moderna), del Remdesivir, la Hidroxicloroquina y la Dexametasona para engordar el gorrino de vez en cuando. Y lo van consiguiendo. Luego se irán publicando resultados empresariales y al bicho se le quitara el hambre. Cuando esté la vacuna, nadie de los que estamos aquí vamos a ser los primeros en enterarnos.


----------



## Feti (15 Jul 2020)

Bien jaja. La noticia parece que se lee del lado bueno.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (17 Jul 2020)

BA retires entire 747 fleet after travel downturn

"_BA, which is owned by International Airlines Group (IAG), said the planes will all be retired with immediate effect. The 747s represent about 10% of BA's total fleet._"


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Jul 2020)

La situación se complica, habrá nuevos confinamientos y la semana que viene los valores turísticos volverán a sufrir, para variar.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Jul 2020)

Larga vida a los gigantes del aire: El coronavirus acelera la jubilación del 747 y el A380

Las pérdidas del turismo podrían superar los 40.000 millones de euros este verano


----------



## Pacohimbersor (20 Jul 2020)

Oleada de despidos tras el verano: las aerolíneas se preparan para perder decenas de miles de empleos


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Jul 2020)

Yo creo que tu mismo te respondes. Los ingredientes estan ahi. Es solo cuestion de tiempo que baje a los infiernos otra vez


----------



## Coronavirus (20 Jul 2020)

Puede ser, yo pille a 2,25y sinceramente si baja a 1,80 no vendo, con calma y sin prisa, estoy dispuesto a esperarme un añito con calma.

Lo que está sucediendo es interesante, a ver como se desencadena la cosa (ya dije que mi objetivo son 4 leuros)


----------



## Pacohimbersor (23 Jul 2020)

American Airlines pierde más de 3.600 millones en el primer semestre por el Covid


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> American Airlines pierde más de 3.600 millones en el primer semestre por el Covid



Y los que les quedan...


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Jul 2020)

Os cuento una teoría que tengo. No va a bajar de 2€. Manos fuertes están jugando en el lateral de 2,2-2,4 en el que ha entrado; a medida que salen gacelas acumulan capital.

Si baja de 2€ entraría demasiada gente que no la va a soltar y volvemos al rally de hace mes y medio.


----------



## Coronavirus (24 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Os cuento una teoría que tengo. No va a bajar de 2€. Manos fuertes están jugando en el lateral de 2,2-2,4 en el que ha entrado; a medida que salen gacelas acumulan capital.
> 
> Si baja de 2€ entraría demasiada gente que no la va a soltar y volvemos al rally de hace mes y medio.



Hay mucho puerco ganando mucha pasta con sectores estrategicos en todos los países (por puercos me refiero a gobierno chino, etc.)

-También la hostia del IBEX está siendo cojonuda por cierto... JRAN PAKTO UROPEO-


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Hay mucho puerco ganando mucha pasta con sectores estrategicos en todos los países (por puercos me refiero a gobierno chino, etc.)
> 
> -También la hostia del IBEX está siendo cojonuda por cierto... JRAN PAKTO UROPEO-



Si nos dan 140 mil kilos de los cuales son 70 mil a fondo perdido, esa pasta es a 7 años. Es decir 10 mil kilos al año. España gasta en pensiones y sueldos de funcis 20.000 millones....al mes

Que cojones esperabais de ese acuerdo? Que mandara las iageses a las nubes? En base a que?

Pero, y lo entretenidos que os tuvieron una semana con "lo que pasa en bruselas" que? Eso no lo paga nadie. Que si los frugales y no frugales. Que si lo malos/buenos que son los holandeses. Poco pan y mucho circo


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jul 2020)

Por cierto leisteis ya la noticia de Reuters que habla de posible.ampliacion en IAG? Para el final del veranito dicen


----------



## Coronavirus (24 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto leisteis ya la noticia de Reuters que habla de posible.ampliacion en IAG? Para el final del veranito dicen



Nop, pásala!

Menuda hostia tras la noticia de Barcelona y los contagios xD


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Jul 2020)

Lo he vuelto a hacer.
Compradas 3500 acciones de IAG.
Esta vez no a 2.15, a 2.169.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jul 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Nop, pásala!
> 
> Menuda hostia tras la noticia de Barcelona y los contagios xD



Con todo el respeto, pero macho tu en serio crees que IAG, sube o baja por los.contagios de Barcelona o la mejora de contagios en Jerez? Joder es que flipo. 

Salió hoy que os vais a comer una ampliación de capital, y por eso baja. Ampliación que yo avise aquí que podía pasar hace meses. Tener aerolíneas cuando la gente vuela mucho menos tiene estás cosas.

Si quieres la noticia pon IAG capital raise y te saldrán cosas de hoy


----------



## Coronavirus (24 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, pero macho tu en serio crees que IAG, sube o baja por los.contagios de Barcelona o la mejora de contagios en Jerez? Joder es que flipo.
> 
> Salió hoy que os vais a comer una ampliación de capital, y por eso baja. Ampliación que yo avise aquí que podía pasar hace meses. Tener aerolíneas cuando la gente vuela mucho menos tiene estás cosas.
> 
> Si quieres la noticia pon IAG capital raise y te saldrán cosas de hoy



Si solo sale de Yahoo deportes... pasa la de reuters

British Airways owner to raise up to 2.5 billion euros with share issue: sources


----------



## creative (24 Jul 2020)

Ak de casi 3.000 millones!!!
Menuda follada


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Jul 2020)

hace unas semanas dije que a partir de 2€ me lo pensaba. Ahora me lo pienso a partir de 0,9.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jul 2020)

Baia no me lo ecsperava!!!


----------



## gordinflas (24 Jul 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Lo he vuelto a hacer.
> Compradas 3500 acciones de IAG.
> Esta vez no a 2.15, a 2.169.



Owned en tiempo record


----------



## creative (24 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Owned en tiempo record



Acaba de perder 3000 euros si no acude a la ak y en caso de acudir tiene que meter otros 6.000e
Calderilla


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Owned en tiempo record



Buffff durísimas declaraciones


----------



## gordinflas (24 Jul 2020)

En fin, ¿donde están los que hablaban de las banderas y de que sus contactos _illuminati_ de las altas esferas les decían que no la iban a dejar caer? Porque joder, han caído todas las de bandera, TODAS. Es que ni una se salva.

Estaría bien una explicación para todos aquellos foreros que se han metido creyendo en sus consejos y que ahora les meterán una ampliación de más del 50% por el ojete.


----------



## aventurero artritico (24 Jul 2020)

yo vendí a 4 compradas unas pocas a 2.4 y ya no entraré nunca más, está en quiebra... para qué comprar si no va a subir?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Jul 2020)

creative dijo:


> Acaba de perder 3000 euros si no acude a la ak y en caso de acudir tiene que meter otros 6.000e
> Calderilla





Entre en Google, estuve leyendo unos minutos sobre la ampliación de capital y decidí cerrarla para evitarme líos.
Veremos si fue un acierto o un error.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (24 Jul 2020)

aquí el unico que ha triunfado he sido con buenos cortos metidos en 4 pavos. El lunes a triunfar con el 1,50 ohhh yeah


----------



## Jose (24 Jul 2020)

"IAG estudia ampliar capital en 2.800 mln eur para fortalecer sus finanzas"

IAG estudia ampliar capital en 2.800 mln eur para fortalecer sus finanzas


Bueeeno...


----------



## Drizztdourden (24 Jul 2020)

Buenas tardes:
Muchos pensáis que la ampliación está asegurada, pero yo no lo afirmaría con tal certitud. Es más, mi pronóstico es que no habrá ampliación al uso, sino ayudas estratégicas del gobierno sin pasar a formar parte del accionariado. Tal y como nace la noticia y su posterior comunicado a la CNMV, en el cual se destaca el acuerdo con American Express, opino que se utiliza como instrumento de presión al estado.
Un saludo.


----------



## BABY (24 Jul 2020)

Como amplíen casi 3000 millones la dilución va a ser importante. E Iberia en los próximos años operará con una flota más reducida y con más deuda encima. No veo la acción a 8 o 9€ en muchos muchos años.


----------



## no_me_consta (25 Jul 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Como amplíen casi 3000 millones la dilución va a ser importante. E Iberia en los próximos años operará con una flota más reducida y con más deuda encima. No veo la acción a 8 o 9€ en muchos muchos años.



Cambia de camello, 9 euros dice...cuando me jubile y se llamará NWO airlines


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RockLobster (25 Jul 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas 

creo que te llaman por aqui


----------



## antoniussss (25 Jul 2020)

Como que sorpresa!!!! Ampliación de capital.

A ver podéis rescatar mis mensajes desde abril donde todo el hilo se vino a matarme por mencionar que tengáis mucho cuidado y paséis de los putos listos de "a largo plazo...bla bla"?

Hubo alguno que dijo exactamente:

Tú estás chalado? Ampliación de capital u operación acordeón en iag? Asustaviejas!!!!!


----------



## herodes2 (25 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> aquí el unico que ha triunfado he sido con buenos cortos metidos en 4 pavos. El lunes a triunfar con el 1,50 ohhh yeah



Efectivamente, y bien que lo cantaste en el momento como debe ser, también hubo alguien(los menos) que vendieron entre 3,75 y 4 y otros muchos(que no dicen ni mú) que se han quedado bien enganchados en esa zona. Ahora habrá que esperar a la AK y ver si se dan condiciones favorables de meter algo, pero los valores aéreos en el tiempo se va viendo que van a quedar muy tocados y jibarizados por lo que ya no va a tener ningún sentido hablar de referencias pasadas.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 Jul 2020)

Cuando dije que para entrar en IAG esperaba mínimo que cayera a 1'25 algunos foreros se reían de mí, en fin...

La ampliación de capital era (y es) de suponer. Y como haya un fuerte confinamiento en otoño-primavera pues el verano que viene no descartéis otra ampliación.


IAG estimación sobre el impacto del covid-19 en los resultados de 2020. - José Manuel Durba - Claves de Inversión


----------



## DigitalMarketer (25 Jul 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> aquí el unico que ha triunfado he sido con buenos cortos metidos en 4 pavos. El lunes a triunfar con el 1,50 ohhh yeah



Te recuerdo que compre a 2.15 antes de la subida hasta 4? 
Yo también he ganado


----------



## creative (25 Jul 2020)

UK pone cuarentena este lunes baja doble dígito


----------



## BABY (25 Jul 2020)

Al menos dejarán acudir a los acccionistas a la AK para que no se diluyan. Habrá que ver cuanto piden por cada acción y como influye eso sobre la cotización. Mucha suerte a los que estáis dentro.


----------



## creative (25 Jul 2020)

Cada accionista debe poner 1,3e por acción, creo que el estado entrara para asegurar la ak

El sepi como accionista haciendo un ere, esto es para no cenar


----------



## BABY (25 Jul 2020)

Señores que la capitalizacion bursátil es de 4600 millones. Si la ampliación es de 2800 millones y cada accionista debe poner 1.3€ salen muchas, muchas acciones. Prácticamente duplican.


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 Jul 2020)

herodes2 dijo:


> Efectivamente, y bien que lo cantaste en el momento como debe ser, también hubo alguien(los menos) que vendieron entre 3,75 y 4 y otros muchos(que no dicen ni mú) que se han quedado bien enganchados en esa zona. Ahora habrá que esperar a la AK y ver si se dan condiciones favorables de meter algo, pero los valores aéreos en el tiempo se va viendo que van a quedar muy tocados y jibarizados por lo que ya no va a tener ningún sentido hablar de referencias pasadas.



Yo quedé enganchado por un tiempo pero me salí asumiendo perdidas que bueno, en perspectiva es el 5% de lo que tengo apartado para meter en bolsa pero me duele igualmente. He aprendido mucho de ese error, no voy a volver a quedarme enganchado jamás.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Jul 2020)

Bueno, después de esta crónica de una muerte anunciada quizá estaría bien recordar el mantra para evitar las bancarrotas y otras folladas al accionista:

Empresas sin deuda
Balances sólidos
Sectores tradicionalmente "buenos"
Buenos margenes operativos
Sin que haya historial de maltrato al accionista
A poder ser que no sean muy cíclicas

IAG cumple 0/6. El pobre @arriba/abajo se ha pasado meses intentando avisar, pero parece que la narrativa del "no puede caer más" y el "no la van a dejar caer" ha prevalecido. A ver si en la próxima hacéis caso a la gente que os habla de contabilidades en vez de los que os hablan de banderas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Jul 2020)

¿Vale al menos para Robinhood?
Un poco de ruleta


----------



## creative (26 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, después de esta crónica de una muerte anunciada quizá estaría bien recordar el mantra para evitar las bancarrotas y otras folladas al accionista:
> 
> Empresas sin deuda
> Balances sólidos
> ...



Si dejarla caer no la van dejar.. pero otra cosa es la follada a sus actuales accionista.

Aviso a navegantes OJO con Aena que viene detrás


----------



## Muttley (26 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> IAG.
> Iberia+Vueling generaron 8100 millones en 2019. Ver estado financiero 2019 pág 80.
> Marzo (menos una semana), Abril, mayo, junio. Parados.
> 2700 millones de facturación que se han ido por el retrete.
> ...



Me autocito de mensaje de hace justo 2 meses.

Estimaba un abanico entre 2970-3270 millones de degradación de negocio en sólo un año.
(sumando beneficio evaporado y pérdidas de entre 2200-2500).
Amplían capital por 2800 millones.
“Valla no me lo hexperaba“. Como veis no hace falta ser CFA para haberlo visto venir.
No les queda otra que ampliar para volver a la casilla de salida en 2021....si no hay rebrotes.
Saliendo desde la casilla de salida en 2021 tras la AK y sin rebrotes y teniendo en cuenta las nuevas limitaciones y la nueva “normalidad” y con menos aviones y rutas...empezarían con unos beneficios de 200-300 millones al final del 2021, con el precio del combustible ayudando.

Si hubiera rebrotes en 2021, y nuevos confinamientos más allá de Dic2020, lo que menos iba a preocupar sería la cotización de IAG.

Edito: y esas pérdidas estaban condicionadas a vuelos abiertos a Panama y Peru en Julio.
Pues bueno eso NO va a pasar hasta Septiembre.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Jul 2020)

creative dijo:


> Si dejarla caer no la van dejar.. pero otra cosa es la follada a sus actuales accionista.
> 
> Aviso a navegantes OJO con Aena que viene detrás



Aena estaba mas saneada, es mejor negocio, tiene muchísimos mejores márgenes, es un negocio defensivo con muchas barreras de entrada y nunca ha puteado a los accionistas. De esos puntos que he sacado antes cumple 5/6. El único que no cumple es el de la deuda (y eso que la estaban reduciendo muchísimo antes de que llegase el bichi).

Que ojo, quizá se va a la mierda también, pero estamos hablando de empresas que están a mundos de distancia en lo que a calidad se refiere.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jul 2020)

Es cosa mía o has comprado OTRA cosa?


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jul 2020)

Por cierto me da que la follada mañana puede ser historica


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto me da que la follada mañana puede ser historica



hacemos porra? yo digo que se marca un -12%.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jul 2020)

Es que lo de UK poniendo cuarentena de vuelta para la gente que viene de Espana va a hacer mucha pupita. TUI ha cancelado todos los paquetes y vuelos a Espana, con eso te lo digo todo. Si a eso le sumas telegrafiar una ampliacion de capital que va a suponer facil, un minimo de un 30% de dilucion (y eso contando que al final solo pediran 1500 kilos o asi), pues la verdad es que pinta a un 10/15% muy rico, posible rebote el Martes de los pacos que dicen que no puede bajar mas, y de ahi a velocidad de crucero a rebasar minimos de este ano


----------



## Feti (27 Jul 2020)

Es lo que pasa con los chicarros. Yo gane cuando compré y se marco la subida de 2.3 a 4. Y ahora palmo pasta por haber recomprado a 2.7 hace algun tiempo. Pero vamos en el computo general he tenido suerte y he ganado...acabo de vender ahora a 2.25. Ciao


----------



## creative (27 Jul 2020)

Corrijo, la follada es mítica

Creo que se clava un -30%


----------



## Redicho (27 Jul 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 382841
> 
> Lo he vuelto a hacer.
> Compradas 3500 acciones de IAG.
> Esta vez no a 2.15, a 2.169.




Baia baia...

Te dimos el aplauso ya. Qué pretendes¿ Qué buscas?


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Jul 2020)

dije que por debajo de 2€ me plantaba entrar, ya está en mi target pero dadas las circunstancias solo para intradia y con stoploss -5%. Afilo el cuchillo.


----------



## amchacon (27 Jul 2020)

Tengo participaciones de Aena. Como lo veis en comparación con IAG?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Jul 2020)

Redicho dijo:


> Baia baia...
> 
> Te dimos el aplauso ya. Qué pretendes¿ Qué buscas?



Sigue leyendo más abajo.Cerre la posición unas horas después.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2020)

amchacon dijo:


> Tengo participaciones de Aena. Como lo veis en comparación con IAG?



Nos tendrias que decir a que precio entraste para hacernos una idea.

Respecto a IAG, o mucho cambia la cosa o a finales de semana esta en minimos del ano.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> hacemos porra? yo digo que se marca un -12%.




Andas cerca.


----------



## amchacon (27 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Nos tendrias que decir a que precio entraste para hacernos una idea.
> 
> Respecto a IAG, o mucho cambia la cosa o a finales de semana esta en minimos del ano.



141€


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Jul 2020)

comprar es absurdo, no van a subir, para qué comprar si por lo mejor se vana quedar en rango lateral años


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2020)

amchacon dijo:


> 141€



Pillaste en el rebote de Junio? Si yo estuviera en esa posicion vendería.

En mi cabeza solo veo malas noticias hacia el sector turisitico. Manana llega Francia o Alemania y dicen que ponen la misma cuarentena que UK, y que pasa? Pues que se van todas estas companias aun mas a la puta.

Pero yo soy yo y tengo mi forma de invertir y de afrontar las inversiones, asi que tiene que salir de ti.

Yo llevo mucho tiempo diciendo que estabamos al inicio de esta crisis, y en las ciclicas nunca se entra al inicia, hay que dejarlas sangrar. Y si, tendran rebotes violentos, cuanto mas bajen antes mas violentos (algo que llevo explicando aqui mil veces) pero no quita que todo lo que es turismo y especialmente aerolineas, son el sector banca de 2008, la autentica zona cero. Y la gente venia con tonterias y no se daba cuenta que no es lo mismo un sector donde tienes margenes enormes porque fabricas un movil a 50 pavos y lo vendes a 500, que un sector con un beneficio tan sumamente marginal respecto a cada cliente.

Espero que la gente empiece a entender las cosas ahora....


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Jul 2020)

Buena ostia, esto se va a ir por debajo de 1 euro si sigue así la cosa.


----------



## Feti (27 Jul 2020)

Airbus la tengo a 51...tambien corre peligro? Ya voy con la mosca detrás de la oreja y mejor asegurar beneficios que buscar la machada. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## amchacon (27 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pillaste en el rebote de Junio? Si yo estuviera en esa posicion vendería.



En verdad no me importa mantener la posición si esta se recupera en 6 meses. 

El problema esque entremos en rollos de ampliación de capital e historias. Ahí si que sería buena idea saltar del barco.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Jul 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Airbus la tengo a 51...tambien corre peligro? Ya voy con la mosca detrás de la oreja y mejor asegurar beneficios que buscar la machada. Gracias de antemano.



Si pierde el soporte de 60 se va a ir más abajo. ahora mismo está lateral entre 60 y 66.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Jul 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Airbus la tengo a 51...tambien corre peligro? Ya voy con la mosca detrás de la oreja y mejor asegurar beneficios que buscar la machada. Gracias de antemano.





Viendo la gráfica es un buen dilema:

Acciones de Airbus Group SE | Cotización AIR - Investing.com

Ha bajado en vertical en los últimos meses, y por tanto hay alguna posibilidad de que pegue un rebote. Si sigue bajando próximamente quizá sea hora de vender.

Si vuelve a haber confinamientos, dudo que se recuperen las aerolíneas o los fabricantes de aviones. Ahí lo dejo...


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> dije que por debajo de 2€ me plantaba entrar, ya está en mi target pero dadas las circunstancias solo para intradia y con stoploss -5%. Afilo el cuchillo.



Yo ni por esas , solo hago intradias con las que no me importaria quedarme a largo plazo si me quedo pillado


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2020)

Bastante de acuerdo en lo que dices. Aena es una cosa unica como empresa. Lo mismo es hasta el mayor operador aeroportuario cotizado DEL MUNDO. IAG es una aerolinea, de las cuales hay decenas, con barreras de entrada muy muy pequenas. AENA es literalmente un monopolio.

Pero como tu bien dices. Si no hay viajeros, se joden unos mas que otros, pero al final se joden todos.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Jul 2020)

Es un análisis un poco antiguo, ya ves que le ha puesto en la estimación que "solo" va a perder el 50% de los pasajeros y de la ampliación de capital no dice nada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2020)

AnalistO que no tiene ni puta idea. No me lo ecsperaBa!!!


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (27 Jul 2020)

¿Creéis que es buen momento para entrar en IAG? Teniendo en cuenta el precio actual de la acción y que están estudiando una ampliación de capital.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Jul 2020)

tu mismo te respondes, si van a hacer una ampliación de capital espérate a que la hagan para no diluirte a lo tonto. Y lo mismo se puede decir de empresas como Cellnex o los bancos, que también tienen ampliaciones a la vista.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (27 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> tu mismo te respondes, si van a hacer una ampliación de capital espérate a que la hagan para no diluirte a lo tonto. Y lo mismo se puede decir de empresas como Cellnex o los bancos, que también tienen ampliaciones a la vista.



Gracias! Es que dicen que lo están estudiando pero aún no hay nada seguro al respecto!


----------



## Jose (27 Jul 2020)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> ¿Creéis que es buen momento para entrar en IAG? Teniendo en cuenta el precio actual de la acción y que están estudiando una ampliación de capital.



NO


----------



## aspop (27 Jul 2020)

Si las vendiste a 3,73€ hubiera sido una buena operación, lo que pasa es que yo creo que estos valores se van a mover entre el 1,90 y 3€ a bastante largo plazo.


----------



## Coronavirus (28 Jul 2020)

aspop dijo:


> Si las vendiste a 3,73€ hubiera sido una buena operación, lo que pasa es que yo creo que estos valores se van a mover entre el 1,90 y 3€ a bastante largo plazo.



Pues si, por cierto menudo fail le han metido al pijo asqueroso de air europa, split.

Iberia ultima la compra de Air Europa por 500 millones | Noticias de Aerolíneas, rss1 | Revista de turismo Preferente.com


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 Jul 2020)

Iberia ultima un nuevo acuerdo para comprar Air Europa por la mitad

Aena pierde 170M en el primer semestre y prevé que el tráfico no se recupere hasta 2027


----------



## antoniussss (29 Jul 2020)

No sé en que hilo hablabais de que os habíais metido en Haawaaian Airlines....

Resultados hoy TERRORIFICOS.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (29 Jul 2020)

Boeing pierde 2.562 millones hasta junio, casi el cuádruple que hace un año

Copa volverá a volar con solo el 3% de su capacidad | Noticias de turismo REPORTUR


----------



## Veloc (29 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Iberia ultima un nuevo acuerdo para comprar Air Europa por la mitad
> 
> Aena pierde 170M en el primer semestre y prevé que el tráfico no se recupere hasta 2027



Si el tráfico no se recupera hasta 2027, entonces el panorama para la economía española es desolador, el 13 % de nuestro PIB es turismo.


----------



## Jose (30 Jul 2020)

"Previa resultados de IAG: Mejor mantenerse alejado del valor"

Previa resultados de IAG: Mejor mantenerse alejado del valor

Saludos,


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Jul 2020)

Jose dijo:


> "Previa resultados de IAG: Mejor mantenerse alejado del valor"
> 
> Previa resultados de IAG: Mejor mantenerse alejado del valor
> 
> Saludos,



Me hace gracia lo de los soportes donde rebotan , como le metan la ampliacion de capital de la que se habla va a ver donde va ese soporte.


----------



## Jose (30 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Me hace gracia lo de los soportes donde rebotan , como le metan la ampliacion de capital de la que se habla va a ver donde va ese soporte.



IAG se irá a 1'20€ antes o después de la ampliación. 
No tocar en un año.


----------



## White calvin (30 Jul 2020)

como veis airbus? yo creo que puede perder el soporte de los 60.

he puesto orden de venta por si lo toca y comprar más abajo que se iria a los 50 y poco


----------



## mmm (30 Jul 2020)

Veis muy probable una ampliación de capital?


----------



## Jose (30 Jul 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Veis muy probable una ampliación de capital?



SI


----------



## BABY (31 Jul 2020)

Resultados calentitos. Perdidas de 3800M y ampliación del capital de 2750 M.


----------



## creative (31 Jul 2020)

Al final el coletas deberá comprar el 20% de la empresa para asegurar la ampliación de capital.


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Jul 2020)

Pondríais unas ordenes de compra a 1,2, 0,9 y 0,7 o creéis que no va a tocar esos valores en la vida? o que estoy loco por querer entrar en una aerolinea?; algo así como poner 200€, 300€, 600€ respectivamente.


----------



## Dr.L (31 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pondríais unas ordenes de compra a 1,2, 0,9 y 0,7 o creéis que no va a tocar esos valores en la vida? o que estoy loco por querer entrar en una aerolinea?; algo así como poner 200€, 300€, 600€ respectivamente.



Yo digo si. Tenía objetivo 1.50 y no pienso entrar, apuntaré por las mismas zonas que el sargento.


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pondríais unas ordenes de compra a 1,2, 0,9 y 0,7 o creéis que no va a tocar esos valores en la vida? o que estoy loco por querer entrar en una aerolinea?; algo así como poner 200€, 300€, 600€ respectivamente.



yo no, qué vas a esperar un rebote del gato muerto? tienes varias empresas usa subiendo....españa es un lodazal.
siempre pasa, hace un año estaba a 8 y ahora está a 2, pero si está a 2 es por algo,.no la bajarían nunca a estos precios porque luego hay el riesgo de movimientos corporativos. creo que la bajarán a 1.5 y ahi se quedará años.


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pondríais unas ordenes de compra a 1,2, 0,9 y 0,7 o creéis que no va a tocar esos valores en la vida? o que estoy loco por querer entrar en una aerolinea?; algo así como poner 200€, 300€, 600€ respectivamente.



Pues esta aguantando el embite bastante bien, ha hecho un doble suelo, pero desde luego al precio que has puesto yo le daba, no creo que se diluya por debajo de 1,2


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Jul 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Yo digo si. Tenía objetivo 1.50 y no pienso entrar, apuntaré por las mismas zonas que el sargento.



Reformulo, tras pensarlo de nuevo. Como aquí tenemos riesgo de perder inversión por si quiebra o vaya usted a saber metemos 100-100-400 en total 600€ potencialmente podemos perderlo todo pero 600€ no es un dineral. He hecho peores operaciones en bolsa jeje. Yo metería el take profit a 5.


----------



## tramperoloco (31 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Reformulo, tras pensarlo de nuevo. Como aquí tenemos riesgo de perder inversión por si quiebra o vaya usted a saber metemos 100-100-400 en total 600€ potencialmente podemos perderlo todo pero 600€ no es un dineral. He hecho peores operaciones en bolsa jeje. Yo metería el take profit a 5.



Te has equivocado de hilo , esa es de la cartera de patrick.


----------



## element (31 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Reformulo, tras pensarlo de nuevo. Como aquí tenemos riesgo de perder inversión por si quiebra o vaya usted a saber metemos 100-100-400 en total 600€ potencialmente podemos perderlo todo pero 600€ no es un dineral. He hecho peores operaciones en bolsa jeje. Yo metería el take profit a 5.



¿realmente hablas en serio?

Con esas cantidades.... si calculas el beneficio (potencial) que te sacas en bolsa y lo divides por el tiempo que inviertes en bolsa te sale un ingreso bastante bajo.

Aunque si es porque te gusta, está bien.


----------



## Jose (31 Jul 2020)

"IAG se desploma el 7,5 % en bolsa tras sufrir pérdidas en el semestre"

IAG se desploma el 7,5 % en bolsa tras sufrir pérdidas en el semestre

Saludos,


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Jul 2020)

element dijo:


> ¿realmente hablas en serio?
> 
> Con esas cantidades.... si calculas el beneficio (potencial) que te sacas en bolsa y lo divides por el tiempo que inviertes en bolsa te sale un ingreso bastante bajo.
> 
> Aunque si es porque te gusta, está bien.



Llevas razón, es tener dinero parado mucho tiempo pero sería por debajo del 5% de mi cartera y oye es un 5% que tienes ahi permanentemente invertido y no tienes nada que mirar porque que vas a mirar si el sector está derroido y va a seguir derroido hasta 2022. Miralo desde esa perspectiva, dinero parado, sí, pero dinero que no tienes que andar pensando donde meterlo ni rotar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Jul 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues esta aguantando el embite bastante bien, ha hecho un doble suelo, pero desde luego al precio que has puesto yo le daba, no creo que se diluya por debajo de 1,2



si nos dieran un euros cada vez que alguien en el foro dice de una empresa espanola, no cre que baje de.... seriamos millonarios todos ya. Senores una ampliacion de capital de 2750 millones, y la empresa a dia de hoy vale en bolsa 3600 millones. Hablamos de meter facil un 70% mas de acciones. Eso se llama romper un culo sin vaselina y a pelito. Y una pista, los accionistas de la aerolinea no son los que rompen el culo....


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Jul 2020)

Por cierto esto sigue reforzando mi tesis de que invertir en companias de leasing es mil veces mejor, porque las aerolineas, a traves de sus accionistas pacos con el nopuedebajarmas estan sirviendo de colchon y asegurandose que las aerolineas pagaran puntualmente a las de leasing.

Mientras las aerolineas se desangran con perdidas millonarias y ampliaciones criminales, Aercap por ejemplo ya ha ganado 4 dolares por accion en los primeros seis meses del ano.

Media AerCap

Pero claro a los pacoinversores del foro no les saques de las IAG "porque ya se va a poder empezar a volar" y no les obligues a sentarse cinco horas y aprender de pe a pa como funciona el negocio de leasing y porque da muchos mejores beneficios en bolsa respecto a las aerolineas.

Spain, la tierra del esfuerzo minimo y la busqueda del pelotazo. Y luego, claro, los resultados son los que son. Tenemos lo que nos merecemos. Pero luego no digais que no se os aviso y no se os dieron alternativas cojonudas para invertir.


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto esto sigue reforzando mi tesis de que invertir en companias de leasing es mil veces mejor, porque las aerolineas, a traves de sus accionistas pacos con el nopuedebajarmas estan sirviendo de colchon y asegurandose que las aerolineas pagaran puntualmente a las de leasing.
> 
> Mientras las aerolineas se desangran con perdidas millonarias y ampliaciones criminales, Aercap por ejemplo ya ha ganado 4 dolares por accion en los primeros seis meses del ano.
> 
> ...



Pues estoy de acuerdo, y es verdad que seguramente baje de 1,20, es que me he venido arriba.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Jul 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues estoy de acuerdo, y es verdad que seguramente baje de 1,20, es que me he venido arriba.




Yo no se si bajara a 1.2 o que hara. Lo que se es que el sector aereo en esta crisis es el sector bancario en la de 2008. Nadie dice que no haya que entrar en las aerolineas. Lo que es de sentido comun, es no ser unos cagaprisas y entrar en las aerolineas AL INICIO de esta crisis. Eso lo dije y lo repeti mil veces.

Y otra cosa que repeti mil veces es que las aerolineas, al ser un sector con margenes tan bajos, necesitan que todo vaya perfecto para ganar dinero. Creo que estar en medio de una pandemia esta "un poco" alejado de estar en unas condiciones optimas de funcionamiento. El resultado? todas las aerolineas quemando caja como malditas.


----------



## Dr.L (31 Jul 2020)

Si lo mismo no toca los 1.20 y pega el subidón, pero entiendan la situación, yo por lo menos no tengo la necesidad de jugar así.


----------



## Jose (31 Jul 2020)

Ampliación confirmada


Grupo aéreo IAG pierde € 3.800 millones en primer semestre | DW | 31.07.2020


----------



## Pacohimbersor (31 Jul 2020)

Air France-KLM multiplica casi por 20 sus pérdidas en el primer semestre hasta los 4.413 millones


----------



## antoniussss (1 Ago 2020)

Ola k asen?

Habéis leído en la CNMV cómo va a ser vuestra ampliación de capital o k asen?


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (1 Ago 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Yo vendería. Así de claro. Qué más queréis, hijos de puta. QUÉ MÁS QUEREIS, LLENAD EL BOLSILLO Y SALID.



Mensaje de 5 de junio cuando cotizaba a 3,67 viniendo de debajo del euro.

Como fantasma dickensiano del pasado vengo a recordarlo.

Una acción debe ser como una puta, te la FOLLAS, le sacas el jugo y tiras para casa con los cojones descargados.
Pero muchos decidieron quedarse a vivir en casa de la puta, y quien con puta convive desvalijado acaba.

Nunca os enamoréis de una puta, por bien que folle, nunca os enamoréis de una acción por pasta que os esté dando.

He cometido ese error muchas veces.

El de la puta y el de la acción.


*ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA HA HABLADO.*


----------



## gordinflas (1 Ago 2020)

Que tranquilo que esta el hilo desde lo de la ampliación, no?

Hace días que no leo a los banderistas. Quizá es que se piensan que la gente se va a olvidar de sus jargumentasiones himbersionistas. Ya sabéis, los "no puede caer más", "no la dejarán caer", "la aerolínea de la reina" y no se que más he llegado a leer en este hilo. 

En especial pienso en uno, bastante apreciado en este subforo y bastante obsesionado con la hombría, las gordas y con dar consejos de pacogurú. Estoy aprendiendo mucho de él. Desaparecer después de pasarse meses hablando de banderas y de contactos illuminati es un comportamiento típico del hombre honorable que aparenta ser.

Feministo, a ver si vuelves, que mucha gente en este hilo quiere saber tu opinión sobre IAG


----------



## Pacohimbersor (1 Ago 2020)

IAG prepara a sus aerolíneas para un duro plan de despidos y cierre de bases

La crisis de las aerolíneas va para largo: IAG prevé recuperar en 2023 el ritmo de 2019


----------



## antoniussss (1 Ago 2020)

No estoy muy al tanto de esta acción porque no estoy.

Me podéis confirmar que si no se acude a la ampliacion, tus acciones viejas "valdrían" el equivalente a 0,25 de estas?


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (1 Ago 2020)

Es que habia que ser gilipollas para meterse en esa mierda de IAG con la que esta cayendo, y encima hacerse pajillas memtales de que si un rescate o su puta madre. Al que se haya metido le esta bien empleado por gilipollas.


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> No estoy muy al tanto de esta acción porque no estoy.
> 
> Me podéis confirmar que si no se acude a la ampliacion, tus acciones viejas "valdrían" el equivalente a 0,25 de estas?



Yo no te lo puedo confirmar, pero comentarios como ese que sepas que hacen llorar al niño Jesus.


----------



## kopke (1 Ago 2020)

Lo cierto es que visto lo visto, habría salido ganando si las hubiera vendido todas. 

Lo positivo, que es imposible que palme pasta porque he vendido para recuperar todo lo invertí.

Lo negativo, que mi beneficio está en acciones y se han comido un desplome de más de un 50%.


----------



## XXavier (1 Ago 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. La necesitaré.



En el caso de que IAG sobreviva –porque no es imposible que sea barrida de la existencia por esta crisis– en cinco años, seguro que estás ganando...


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (1 Ago 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Lo cierto es que visto lo visto, habría salido ganando si las hubiera vendido todas.
> 
> Lo positivo, que es imposible que palme pasta porque he vendido para recuperar todo lo invertí.
> 
> Lo negativo, que mi beneficio está en acciones y se han comido un desplome de más de un 50%.



Vamos, que te han puesto el culo como un bebedero de patos, vaya.


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Ago 2020)

@Dr.L he puesto mejor una a 1.5 para asegurar al menos una entrada




Atención atención, les habla el comandante. Hemos programado un plan de vuelo consistente en compras a 1,5 1,2 y 0,9. Son 600€ en total que tienen un alto riesgo de perder completamente o de revalorizarse si la compañía remonta. Están ustedes avisados de los riesgos de este vuelo.

Los stoploss los fijaremos a 0,50. Perdidas potenciales: 300€, ganancias potenciales si llega algún día a cotizar a 5€: 2.400€.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto esto sigue reforzando mi tesis de que invertir en companias de leasing es mil veces mejor, porque las aerolineas, a traves de sus accionistas pacos con el nopuedebajarmas estan sirviendo de colchon y asegurandose que las aerolineas pagaran puntualmente a las de leasing.
> 
> Mientras las aerolineas se desangran con perdidas millonarias y ampliaciones criminales, Aercap por ejemplo ya ha ganado 4 dolares por accion en los primeros seis meses del ano.
> 
> ...



Esa la lleva True Value en su cartera. El único fondo Value decente en España, tal vez porque también llevan acciones tipo Google en cartera, lastima las comisiones de ese fondo.

Y si, aercap no tiene los problemas de las aerolíneas, aunque como está locura se prolongue en el tiempo veremos si no le termina afectando (como a todos los activos).


----------



## GuerraTrading (2 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pondríais unas ordenes de compra a 1,2, 0,9 y 0,7 o creéis que no va a tocar esos valores en la vida? o que estoy loco por querer entrar en una aerolinea?; algo así como poner 200€, 300€, 600€ respectivamente.



Yo no entraría en una aerolinea específca ahora...pero puedes diversificar en el ETF de las aerolineas americanas (JETS)...es menos arriesgado ya que engloba a todas


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> @Dr.L he puesto mejor una a 1.5 para asegurar al menos una entrada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 390761
> 
> ...



Coge esos 600 euros y mételos en acciones de fly leasing cuando baje de 5 dolares. De nada


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esa la lleva True Value en su cartera. El único fondo Value decente en España, tal vez porque también llevan acciones tipo Google en cartera, lastima las comisiones de ese fondo.
> 
> Y si, aercap no tiene los problemas de las aerolíneas, aunque como está locura se prolongue en el tiempo veremos si no le termina afectando (como a todos los activos).



Estebaranz era el puto amo, yo es el gestor español del que más ideas he sacado. Pero desde que es famosillo, su canal de Youtube es para el cuñado medio de este foro, y ya el otro día recomendando Santander con un pacoanalisis tremendo....no es por ser mal pensado, pero sabéis si en las sucursales botineras comercializan su fondo? Lo mismo "curiosamente" empiezan ahora a hacerlo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Yo no entraría en una aerolinea específca ahora...pero puedes diversificar en el ETF de las aerolineas americanas (JETS)...es menos arriesgado ya que engloba a todas



Man, pero si las aerolíneas americanas están aún más jodidas que las europeas, y además han bajado menos de lo que deberían en comparación con las europeas, cómo coño te vas a meter ahí ahora? Madre de dios las folladas que va a pegar en la bolsa esta crisis a mucha gente


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Coge esos 600 euros y mételos en acciones de fly leasing cuando baje de 5 dolares. De nada



una cosa no quita la otra, como buen seguidor vuestro la tengo en el radar.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estebaranz era el puto amo, yo es el gestor español del que más ideas he sacado. Pero desde que es famosillo, su canal de Youtube es para el cuñado medio de este foro, y ya el otro día recomendando Santander con un pacoanalisis tremendo....no es por ser mal pensado, pero sabéis si en las sucursales botineras comercializan su fondo? Lo mismo "curiosamente" empiezan ahora a hacerlo.



Que yo sepa, Santander no comercializa su fondo. El análisis de Santander me pareció también muy simplista. Donde acertó muy bien fue con Umanis y con Constellation software. El problema es que ha estado muy enfocado en Francia y Small caps y el mercado está castigando geográficamente a Europa y a las Small caps, pero aún así no lo ha hecho muy mal. Desde luego mucho mejor que Magallanes, AZvalor y Cobas, que están teniendo unos resultados infumables.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Que yo sepa, Santander no comercializa su fondo. El análisis de Santander me pareció también muy simplista. Donde acertó muy bien fue con Umanis y con Constellation software. El problema es que ha estado muy enfocado en Francia y Small caps y el mercado está castigando geográficamente a Europa y a las Small caps, pero aún así no lo ha hecho muy mal. Desde luego mucho mejor que Magallanes, AZvalor y Cobas, que están teniendo unos resultados infumables.



Lamcosa es si en un mes o así nos encontramos a Santander comercializando sus fondos. Yo sinceramente que un tío cómo el recomiende Santander es que, o bien no tiene ni puta idea de analizar bancos, o bien tiene otro motivo para recomendarlo. No veo otra explicación.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2020)

Fly tiene una concentración bastante grande de aerolíneas, debido a su tamaño menor respecto a la.comoetencia. lo bueno es que hay bastante info de las aerolíneas que tiene, y me suena que USA no era precisamente una de sus principales exposiciones.

Y luego piensa otra cosa, aunque así fuera, las aerolíneas aún tienen que agotar la parte de emitir deuda/pedir pasta a los bancos y la.parte de ampliaciones de capital salvajes (hola IAG!). En definitiva yo no digo que las aerolíneas americanas vayan a desaparecer, digo que van a tener que comer mucha mierda, y su precio en bolsa no lo refleja. Así pues, para que entrar ahora? Ni con tu dinero. Así de claro.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lamcosa es si en un mes o así nos encontramos a Santander comercializando sus fondos. Yo sinceramente que un tío cómo el recomiende Santander es que, o bien no tiene ni puta idea de analizar bancos, o bien tiene otro motivo para recomendarlo. No veo otra explicación.



Yo tampoco lo entiendo, en un tiempo saldremos de dudas. Lo que seguro que veremos es llendo a a SAN poco a poco hacia 0.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo, en un tiempo saldremos de dudas. Lo que seguro que veremos es llendo a a SAN poco a poco hacia 0.



Le van a hacer un contrasplit más pronto que tarde un 1 a 4 o algo así. Los pacos son anumericos, así que si ven la acción a 7 pavos les da confianza, pero más de ahí no, porque entonces "está cara"


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Le van a hacer un contrasplit más pronto que tarde un 1 a 4 o algo así. Los pacos son anumericos, así que si ven la acción a 7 pavos les da confianza, pero más de ahí no, porque entonces "está cara"



La botina es una buena trilera, no me extrañaría nada lo del contrasplit, con el script dividend ya les toma bien el pelo a los accionistas. No me extraña que vaya a las reuniones de Bildelbeg, allí solo van los más golfos.


----------



## GuerraTrading (2 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Man, pero si las aerolíneas americanas están aún más jodidas que las europeas, y además han bajado menos de lo que deberían en comparación con las europeas, cómo coño te vas a meter ahí ahora? Madre de dios las folladas que va a pegar en la bolsa esta crisis a mucha gente



Cuando salga la vacuna,que saldrá y no dentro de mucho que crees que va a pasar a un ETF que engloba las compañías americanas...Comprar una compañía en particular es peligroso porque puede quebrar pero un ETF no va a quebrar...Por supuesto,no metiendo todo tu capital pero si como parte de tu Portfolio.Todas las compañías que estan sufriendo tanto como lineas aereas,hoteles,restaurantes,casinos,navieras...cuando acabe esto volverán a subir y rápido.Hablo del mercado americano no del IBEX...


----------



## antoniussss (2 Ago 2020)

Habéis visto la película guerra mundial z?

Pues eso mismo si de verdad piensan vacunar a todo dios en algo investigado en tan poco tiempo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Cuando salga la vacuna,que saldrá y no dentro de mucho que crees que va a pasar a un ETF que engloba las compañías americanas...Comprar una compañía en particular es peligroso porque puede quebrar pero un ETF no va a quebrar...Por supuesto,no metiendo todo tu capital pero si como parte de tu Portfolio.Todas las compañías que estan sufriendo tanto como lineas aereas,hoteles,restaurantes,casinos,navieras...cuando acabe esto volverán a subir y rápido.Hablo del mercado americano no del IBEX...



Que crees que está más cerca vacuna, o segunda ola? Yo lo tengo claro. En Octubre/noviembre tenemos segunda ola, y llegaremos a ese punto con la lengua fuera (nos estamos desangrando ems a mes, a todos los niveles). 

Si tú piensas que este año vamos a estar todos vacunaditos, pues macho me alegra que seas de esa gente irracionalmente optimista.

Ah, y lo de invertir en empresas que no has analizado y que tu piensas que son mierdas, solo porque "cuando haya una vacuna se van a disparar" es un nuevo nivel de paquismo.

Sabes cuál era el récord anterior? "En cuanto se pueda volar después de la cuarentena, las aerolíneas se disparan!"

Y miralas. Disparadas.


----------



## GuerraTrading (2 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que crees que está más cerca vacuna, o segunda ola? Yo lo tengo claro. En Octubre/noviembre tenemos segunda ola, y llegaremos a ese punto con la lengua fuera (nos estamos desangrando ems a mes, a todos los niveles).
> 
> Si tú piensas que este año vamos a estar todos vacunaditos, pues macho me alegra que seas de esa gente irracionalmente optimista.
> 
> ...



Sin lugar a dudas,la vacuna está mas cerca.En varios paises ya están en el nivel 3,que es el último antes de producirla masivamente.
En USA no hay segunda ola porque están en el pico de la pandemia ahora mismo y mira donde está el mercado...al 3% de máximos históricos.
Imagina lo que pueda pasar cuando salga la vacuna....Yo no se lo que va a pasar en el futuro,estoy analizando hechos.Los hechos son que el SPY está a 3% de sus máximos históricos,estando como está USA en estos momentos.
Mañana puede caer el mercado el 50%,por supuesto pero eso son conjeturas y charlas de bar.La realidad está en los gráficos.
Compañías castigadisimas por el virus como aerolineas,hoteles,casinos,Restauración,bla,bla,bla....volverán más pronto que tarde a recuperarse.
Boeing,Delta air lines,Jet blue,Las vegas sands,MGM resorts,Trip advisor,Carnival,Expedia,Marriot,Hilton..etc.Son gigantes y volverán a subir.Alguna puede quebrar pero no la mayoría.La gente está desesperada por volver a viajar y gastar en cuanto se pueda.
Ya no te cuento si largan a Trump.
Asi que yo si soy optimista respecto al mercado americantra cosa es que los mercados y la economía real vayan de la mano....eso ya no es así.Pero siempre que llueve escampa,dicen en mi pueblo.
Y si me gusta analizar compañías,le meto algunas horas a la semana.
Por supuesto me puedo equivocar,pero los hechos ahora mismo son estos.
Un saludo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Yo no se lo que va a pasar en el futuro,estoy analizando hechos.Los hechos



this.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas,la vacuna está mas cerca.En varios paises ya están en el nivel 3,que es el último antes de producirla masivamente.
> En USA no hay segunda ola porque están en el pico de la pandemia ahora mismo y mira donde está el mercado...al 3% de máximos históricos.
> Imagina lo que pueda pasar cuando salga la vacuna....Yo no se lo que va a pasar en el futuro,estoy analizando hechos.Los hechos son que el SPY está a 3% de sus máximos históricos,estando como está USA en estos momentos.
> Mañana puede caer el mercado el 50%,por supuesto pero eso son conjeturas y charlas de bar.La realidad está en los gráficos.
> ...



Pero si yo sé dónde está el SP. Sabes mirar una gráfica y analizar el % al que está respecto a máximos. Tremendo análisis y enhorabuena. Ahora yo te pregunto, tiene más sentido entrar en la bolsa cuando está cerca de esos máximos absolutos y la economía está en su mayor recesión de practicamente siempre, o tiene sentido esperar y ver los toros desde la barrera? Qué option te permitirá tener el riesgo/rentabilidad más a tu favor?

Porque tu tesis es de entrar en una burbuja, simplemente porque es una burbuja, sin considerar que estás entrando, por distintos motivos, en una burbuja, y que consecuencias, a corto o medio plazo puede tener eso. Tampoco terra iba a quebrar en 2000 y todo lo tech era bueno porque subía. Y como subía era bueno. 

Y podemos ir hacia atrás en burbujas hasta la de los tulipanes. Para venir a decir aquí que todo lo de viajar está muh castigao y que ya no puede bajar mas y que la vacuna llega pronto y demás....pues mira las recomendaciones de muchos en IAGs y cosas parecidas, con argumentos igual de básicos (y erróneos) y mira la cantidad de gente pillada. Es que IAG no podía bajar más porque ya se podía volar, y como tú mismo dijiste, es que está todo el mundo loco por volar y viajar. Pues mira. Mira la ostia.

Quizás la.nueva forma de analizar empresas es decir a cuánto están de máximos y decir que eso es un hecho, no lo sé. Lo mismo yo no me he enterado.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (2 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> La realidad está en los gráficos.



La verdad está ahí fuera, no en los gráficos, y da bastante miedo la verdad. 

Así que la pregunta es cuanto puede durar la total falta de correlación entre las acciones bursátiles (precio) y la realidad de las empresas y la economía (valor).

Ibamos de cabeza a una hostia económica importante *ANTES* del COVID-19, si mañana "mágicamente" desapareciera (Trump dixit), ¿alguno cree sinceramente que nos vamos a librar de esa recesión que nos tocaba, convertida en depresión?

Yo no.


----------



## tremenk (2 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas,la vacuna está mas cerca.En varios paises ya están en el nivel 3,que es el último antes de producirla masivamente.
> En USA no hay segunda ola porque están en el pico de la pandemia ahora mismo y mira donde está el mercado...al 3% de máximos históricos.
> Imagina lo que pueda pasar cuando salga la vacuna....Yo no se lo que va a pasar en el futuro,estoy analizando hechos.Los hechos son que el SPY está a 3% de sus máximos históricos,estando como está USA en estos momentos.
> Mañana puede caer el mercado el 50%,por supuesto pero eso son conjeturas y charlas de bar.La realidad está en los gráficos.
> ...



Yo veo un lateral como una casa... Lo veo antes en 3000 que en 3300...justamente desde Junio.

Mucho de lo que dices lo decían al principio de este Hilo...veo que no se aprende nunca.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (2 Ago 2020)

Hace meses que se están fabricando vacunas sin saber aún si funcionarán. La de oxford la están haciendo en la India por el instituto del suero. La fase 3 se puede acortar si se Dan unas condiciones por correlación de protección. Posiblemente a final de año primeros del próximo se autorice para algunos grupos de riesgo. Como los de un toro quien se la ponga.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lamcosa es si en un mes o así nos encontramos a Santander comercializando sus fondos. Yo sinceramente que un tío cómo el recomiende Santander es que, o bien no tiene ni puta idea de analizar bancos, o bien tiene otro motivo para recomendarlo. No veo otra explicación.



Es que no hace falta ni entender el sector, solo viendo las ampliaciones criminales sería para meterla en el cajón de "ni con un palo".

Pata añadir algo que arriba/abajo no haya dicho ya, las aerolíneas están ampliando capital a fondo justamente para pagar esos leasings y demás deudas / obligaciones que tienen. Cada ampliación criminal como la que habéis visto en IAG es una buena noticia para las de leasing.

A eso súmale que FLY está en países "raros". Malasia, India, Etiopía, Filipinas... Esto en principio sería un problema, pero en este caso ha sido una fortaleza. Las aerolíneas que han quebrado durante esos meses no son de ninguno de esos países. Air Lease y sobretodo Aercap han sufrido bastante más que Fly Leasing. Véase todo el follón con Norwegian, por poner solo un ejemplo. Aercap, por cierto, ha sacado resultados brutales. Imaginad lo que presentarán las otras dos.


----------



## GuerraTrading (2 Ago 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Hace meses que se están fabricando vacunas sin saber aún si funcionarán. La de oxford la están haciendo en la India por el instituto del suero. La fase 3 se puede acortar si se Dan unas condiciones por correlación de protección. Posiblemente a final de año primeros del próximo se autorice para algunos grupos de riesgo. Como los de un toro quien se la ponga.





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero si yo sé dónde está el SP. Sabes mirar una gráfica y analizar el % al que está respecto a máximos. Tremendo análisis y enhorabuena. Ahora yo te pregunto, tiene más sentido entrar en la bolsa cuando está cerca de esos máximos absolutos y la economía está en su mayor recesión de practicamente siempre, o tiene sentido esperar y ver los toros desde la barrera? Qué option te permitirá tener el riesgo/rentabilidad más a tu favor?
> 
> Porque tu tesis es de entrar en una burbuja, simplemente porque es una burbuja, sin considerar que estás entrando, por distintos motivos, en una burbuja, y que consecuencias, a corto o medio plazo puede tener eso. Tampoco terra iba a quebrar en 2000 y todo lo tech era bueno porque subía. Y como subía era bueno.
> 
> ...



Respeto vuestras opiniones,pero yo lo veo de otra manera.
Quién dice que estamos en una burbuja....puede que si o puede que no.
Hay super expertos apoyando que si y otros super expertos que no lo estamos.....Anda que no hace tiempo que se dice que estamos en una burbuja,desde el 2016 lo vengo escuchando...
La correción que esperáis yo creo que se produzco en Marzo y Abril,y fue del 30%..es una señora correción.
El mercado ya no está correlacionado a la economía real y probablemente nunca lo vuelva a estar..Hablo del mercado americano,no me habléis de IAG o Bankia...o Terra.
Como explicas que Tesla valga 1600$,o Livongo Health que es una pequeña compañia haya subido un 600% desde Marzo o Pinterest subiera un 35% el último viernes....Amazon en 3.300$,Shopify en 1050$,Netflix en 500$...os puedo dar unas cuantas de esas.Eso es lo que hace que el mercado esté tan arriba...es una burbuja? Puede que si pero puede que no.
Te aseguro que hay gente con muchisimo dinero en el mercado ahora mismo,con ejercitos de analistas y son mucho más listos que todos nosotros..Están equivocados? Ya lo veremos.
Yo de momento miro los hechos,y los hechos están en los gráficos.Lo que va a pasar mañana no lo sabe nadie.
Un saludo


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Respeto vuestras opiniones,pero yo lo veo de otra manera.
> Quién dice que estamos en una burbuja....puede que si o puede que no.
> Hay super expertos apoyando que si y otros super expertos que no lo estamos.....Anda que no hace tiempo que se dice que estamos en una burbuja,desde el 2016 lo vengo escuchando...
> La correción que esperáis yo creo que se produzco en Marzo y Abril,y fue del 30%..es una señora correción.
> ...



Miras los hechos? Has dicho tres obviedades. Es como si yo vengo aquí a dar mi opinión de IAG y digo:

la acción ha bajado. Eso es un hecho. La acción está más baja que a principios de año. Esta exactamente un 58.4% por debajo del precio de hace un año. Puede bajar mas? Subirá? Bueno, hay gente con dinero que dice que si, y gente con dinero que dice que no. Eso son opiniones. Lo otro hechos.

Tú crees que este "análisis" le sirve a alguien para algo?!?! Este foro involuciona a más no poder..


----------



## GuerraTrading (2 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Miras los hechos? Has dicho tres obviedades. Es como si yo vengo aquí a dar mi opinión de IAG y digo:
> 
> la acción ha bajado. Eso es un hecho. La acción está más baja que a principios de año. Esta exactamente un 58.4% por debajo del precio de hace un año. Puede bajar mas? Subirá? Bueno, hay gente con dinero que dice que si, y gente con dinero que dice que no. Eso son opiniones. Lo otro hechos.
> 
> Tú crees que este "análisis" le sirve a alguien para algo?!?! Este foro involuciona a más no poder..



Tus argumentos son irrefutables,tienes razón.
IAG.......gran indice que nos indica el estado de los mercados.
Muéstrame tu análisis a ver si me sirve a mi para algo....
De momento mis análisis me hacen ganar dinero que es lo que me importa.
Bye


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> Tus argumentos son irrefutables,tienes razón.
> IAG.......gran indice que nos indica el estado de los mercados.
> Muéstrame tu análisis a ver si me sirve a mi para algo....
> De momento mis análisis me hacen ganar dinero que es lo que me importa.
> Bye



Mis analisis? Amigo acabas de llegar, leete el hilo y veras lo que decia de las aerolineas HACE MESES. Y lo que dije a la gente cuando se volvio a volar y la gente decia que "como ya se puede volar, las aerolineas se van a disparar" , argumento muy parecido que tu has usado.

Mirate lo que dije hace MESES de los resultados del San Q2 y si acerte o no.

Mirate lo que dije SEMANAS antes de que sylvania presentara resultados y dime si se cumplio o no

Mirate lo que dije de como las de leasing de aviones iban a capear el temporal, y luego entra en la pagina de aercap y mirate los resultados de Q2

Luego me miro yo tus mensajes y tu PACOanalisis de Nikola y comparamos.

Es mas, vamos a ponerlo aqui:

"
Cierro NKLA...no me gusta lo que estoy leyendo.Estoy seguro que volverá a subir a largo plazo si consiguen hacer realidad lo que proponen con camiones de baterías eléctricas y de hidrógeno,pero de momento las noticias no son buenas y prefiero poner los huevos en otra cesta..pérdida del 55%
Van a emitir más acciones y el precio va a seguir bajando. "

Tremendo analisis. Entras en la empresa, pero luego es que lo mismo no hacen esos camiones de hidrogeno y electricos, pero lo mismo si. Quien sabe!!! Te va a fichar guarren bafet a este paso. Del analisis paco de Bank of America ni me molesto en analizarlo. En una recesion como esta, entrar a los bancos al inicio de la recesion es de lo peor que se puede hacer. Por otro lado tiene pinta de que estas especulando a semanas/meses vista, entonces en base a eso, que sentido tiene entrar en algo como Nikola, que no tendra un camion funcionando en, no se, al menos 18 meses?

Pues ya te contesto yo, ser un flipado que como sabe tres cosas de opciones que leyo por ahi, se las da aqui de lobo de guol estri.

Agur hermano. Sigue con todas esas ganancias que te estan haciendo millonario. Y si el trading falla, tienes futuro en el departamento de equity research de goldman


----------



## Multinick2020 (3 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Mis analisis? Amigo acabas de llegar, leete el hilo y veras lo que decia de las aerolineas HACE MESES. Y lo que dije a la gente cuando se volvio a volar y la gente decia que "como ya se puede volar, las aerolineas se van a disparar" , argumento muy parecido que tu has usado.
> 
> Mirate lo que dije hace MESES de los resultados del San Q2 y si acerte o no.
> 
> ...



Durísimas declaraciones.


----------



## GuerraTrading (3 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Mis analisis? Amigo acabas de llegar, leete el hilo y veras lo que decia de las aerolineas HACE MESES. Y lo que dije a la gente cuando se volvio a volar y la gente decia que "como ya se puede volar, las aerolineas se van a disparar" , argumento muy parecido que tu has usado.
> 
> Mirate lo que dije hace MESES de los resultados del San Q2 y si acerte o no.
> 
> ...



No voy a entrar demasiado al trapo,pero tu mismo te defines.
Como tu acertaste con los resultados del Santander y de Sylvania (que creo es una canción de la unión) el que debe fichar Buffett es a ti,que veo que eres un portento.
Veo que como no tienes argumentos has ido a mi hilo a ver donde puedes pescar...yo ni me molesto en leerte.
El único flipado eres tú.Tu nunca te equivocas,claro,claro...me gustaría ver tus cuentas a ver que Paco inversiones haces tu...salao.
Cuando entras en una compañía intentas entrar al principio si esa compañía te gusta.Nikola tenía buena pinta pero de repente anuncian que van a emitir más acciones y retrasar el programa de lanzamiento de sus camiones,y me salí.
Según tú,entonces hay que invertir en una compañía cuando ya gane miles de millones.Amazon o Facebook hay que invertir ahora,no cuando valían 20 $.......
Respecto a los bancos,gente muuuucho más lista que tu recomienda comprar ahora,por lo menos Bank of America...se llama inversión y es a largo plazo porque está a precios atractivos.Mis 3 Portfolios están subiendo un 40% de media estos últimos 3 meses.Puede haber una correción gigantesca y quedarme a 0% de ganancias,por supuesto pero de momento estoy bien posicionado mientras tu esperas la corrección que igual nunca llega.
Ahí te dejo hermoso,con tus "análisis".
Yo no me las doy de nada,tu te defines solo....
Adios "Charlie Monger"


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

SEÑORES, mi primer paquete espera a 1,5€

*




*

Veremos si la cosa termina con aplausos o con media cara colgando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> SEÑORES, mi primer paquete espera a 1,5€
> 
> *
> 
> ...



¿Cuánto tiempo la quieres tener? ¿cuál es tu objetivo de valor?


----------



## Feti (3 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> SEÑORES, mi primer paquete espera a 1,5€
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Ánimo maestro y al toro. 

Yo me espero si eso a la estocada final..


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tiempo la quieres tener? ¿cuál es tu objetivo de valor?



Depende del contexto, aquí no hay análisis técnicos ni fundamentales de por medio debido al bicho.

Si hay vacuna/remedio a corto plazo y estoy dentro: largo plazo, años.
Si no hay vacuna/remedio y se pone a 3. Vendo.


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> SEÑORES, mi primer paquete espera a 1,5€
> 
> *
> 
> ...



De verdad no te meree la pena esperar a 1,20? Creo que ese precio si es bueno.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Depende del contexto, aquí no hay análisis técnicos ni fundamentales de por medio debido al bicho.
> 
> Si hay vacuna/remedio a corto plazo y estoy dentro: largo plazo, años.
> Si no hay vacuna/remedio y se pone a 3. Vendo.



¿me haces un análisis general a 5 años si las compras a 2 euros? ¿mejor y peor caso?


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> De verdad no te meree la pena esperar a 1,20? Creo que ese precio si es bueno.



La operativa que tengo es:


PrecioInversiónAcciones1,5​ 150,00 €100​1,2​ 150,00 €125​0,9​ 300,00 €333​total 600,00 €558​ 1,07 €SL 0,53


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿me haces un análisis general a 5 años si las compras a 2 euros? ¿mejor y peor caso?



A 2 euros no la compraría, el sector aerolíneas solo lo voy a tocar a precio de derribo. En mi operativa el precio promedio a la que compraría es a 1,07€. Hay muchos más peces en el mar y las aerolíneas nos pongamos como nos pongamos es un sector de mierda con perdón.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> A 2 euros no la compraría, el sector aerolíneas solo lo voy a tocar a precio de derribo. En mi operativa el precio promedio a la que compraría es a 1,07€. Hay muchos más peces en el mar y las aerolíneas nos pongamos como nos pongamos es un sector de mierda con perdón.



me gusta como piensas.

En su día barajé a pàrtir de 2 euros pero he cambiado de opinión y voy a por Airbus.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> me gusta como piensas.
> 
> En su día barajé a pàrtir de 2 euros pero he cambiado de opinión y voy a por Airbus.



Airbus la he pillado a 62,35 porque parece que tiene un soporte fuerte en 60-61. Sé que es demasiado pronto pero la idea es vender la mitad en 67 porque está en un lateral y quiero aprovecharlo para consolidar profits pero al mismo tiempo quedarme con un paquetillo por si se me va.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Airbus la he pillado a 62,35 porque parece que tiene un soporte fuerte en 60-61. Sé que es demasiado pronto pero la idea es vender la mitad en 67 porque está en un lateral y quiero aprovecharlo para consolidar profits pero al mismo tiempo quedarme con un paquetillo por si se me va.



repito: me gusta como piensas.

Yo soy largo plazo y dividendero. me la suda comprar airbus a 62 o 60 o 58 o 55. pero casi seguro compro esta semana para tenerlas tiempo.

mis otros valores casi todos dando alegrias o dividendos pero mi juego es de tener mucha paciencia.

ya me conoces.


----------



## antoniussss (3 Ago 2020)

Y digo yo genios, que sois unos genios, si os emperrais por cojones a comprar IAG no será mejor los últimos días de la cotización de los derechos de la Ampliación de capital?


Digo yo, ya que estamos por "Maximizar precio de entrada".


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> No voy a entrar demasiado al trapo,pero tu mismo te defines.
> Como tu acertaste con los resultados del Santander y de Sylvania (que creo es una canción de la unión) el que debe fichar Buffett es a ti,que veo que eres un portento.
> Veo que como no tienes argumentos has ido a mi hilo a ver donde puedes pescar...yo ni me molesto en leerte.
> El único flipado eres tú.Tu nunca te equivocas,claro,claro...me gustaría ver tus cuentas a ver que Paco inversiones haces tu...salao.
> ...




Ok sigamos tu logica. Tambien hay gente muuucho mas lista que tu o que yo que recomienda NO entrar en Bank of America. Ya ves para que sirven tus mierdiargumentos.

Nikola, si siguieras algo el tema de la movilidad electrica, sabrias que siempre fue humo absoluto, y que solo subio en base a los robinhooderos haciendo pump and dump de toda accion mierdosa que se encontraban y que sonaba a algo moderno. Si me dijeras tesla es distinto, podriamos debatir sobre la empresa y demas, pero Nikola siempre fue humito del bueno. Lo triste es que tardaras tanto en darte cuenta....

Y por supuesto no hay que invertir solo en companias cuando ya ganan dinero. Pero de la misma forma, no hay que invertir en cualquier chicharro de mierda que quema dinero sin parar, simplemente porque ellos te dicen que van a ser el proximo Amazon, el proximo Tesla o el proximo facebook. Ahi entra el saber analizar las perspectivas de una empresa, no solo los numeros. Y me da que tu, ni una cosa ni otra....


----------



## GuerraTrading (3 Ago 2020)

Pues nada,muesta


arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ok sigamos tu logica. Tambien hay gente muuucho mas lista que tu o que yo que recomienda NO entrar en Bank of America. Ya ves para que sirven tus mierdiargumentos.
> 
> Nikola, si siguieras algo el tema de la movilidad electrica, sabrias que siempre fue humo absoluto, y que solo subio en base a los robinhooderos haciendo pump and dump de toda accion mierdosa que se encontraban y que sonaba a algo moderno. Si me dijeras tesla es distinto, podriamos debatir sobre la empresa y demas, pero Nikola siempre fue humito del bueno. Lo triste es que tardaras tanto en darte cuenta....
> 
> Y por supuesto no hay que invertir solo en companias cuando ya ganan dinero. Pero de la misma forma, no hay que invertir en cualquier chicharro de mierda que quema dinero sin parar, simplemente porque ellos te dicen que van a ser el proximo Amazon, el proximo Tesla o el proximo facebook. Ahi entra el saber analizar las perspectivas de una empresa, no solo los numeros. Y me da que tu, ni una cosa ni otra....



Pues nada, muéstranos tu el camino... eminencia


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

señores, 1,766. próxima parada 1,5 soporte de 2011. A partir de ahí tenemos la fosa de challenger:



> El *abismo Challenger*1 (en inglés: _*Challenger Deep*_), llamado también *fosa de Challenger*23 o *sima de Challenger*,45 es el punto más profundo conocido en la hidrósfera de los fondos marinos de la Tierra, con una profundidad de 10,898 a 10,916 m.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> señores, 1,766. próxima parada 1,5 soporte de 2011. A partir de ahí tenemos la fosa de challenger:



ya has comprado?

ps. escribo a una mano, perdon.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ya has comprado?
> 
> ps. escribo a una mano, perdon.



no, tengo el cazo puesto a 1,5 a 1,2 y a 0,9. 150€, 150€ y 300€ respectivamente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> no, tengo el cazo puesto a 1,5 a 1,2 y a 0,9. 150€, 150€ y 300€ respectivamente.



pues yo me quedaré con airbus donde caiga. desde lo de @arriba/abajo de hace meses dejé de ver IAG claro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ago 2020)

Tui acaba de hacer una de las cosas que yo dije en su momento que muchas aerolineas harian, y ya habiamos visto noticias de aerolineas americanas haciendolo.

Basicamente se trata de un sale and lease back, es decir pillar un paquete de aviones relativamente nuevos que compraron con su dinero, y venderselos a una compania de leasing, y que estos te los alquilen de vuelta durante un numero de anos (normalemnte un minimo de siete).

Con esto la aerolinea inyecta cash sano que necesitan en estos momentos, a cambio de pagar un precio ligeramente superior al final de la vida util del avion. Win para la aerolinea que necesita la pasta y win para la de leasing que genera mas negocio. Pena que sea con la de leasing china y no con ninguna de las tres gemelas.

TUI raises $226m in Boeing 737 deal amid aviation sector woes


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tui acaba de hacer una de las cosas que yo dije en su momento que muchas aerolineas harian, y ya habiamos visto noticias de aerolineas americanas haciendolo.
> 
> Basicamente se trata de un sale and lease back, es decir pillar un paquete de aviones relativamente nuevos que compraron con su dinero, y venderselos a una compania de leasing, y que estos te los alquilen de vuelta durante un numero de anos (normalemnte un minimo de siete).
> 
> ...



Leí la noticia esta mañana.

¿Comprarías tú TUI? ¿en qué condiciones?


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

Puede que no haya precio bueno, puede que entres a 0,65 y en 2 meses la empresa revienta. O puede que entres a 0,65 y en 3 años esté en 6,5.

Siento no arrojarte mucha luz pero es así.

En cualquier caso si no revienta y la coges a 0,65 es un pedazo de precio.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Leí la noticia esta mañana.
> 
> ¿Comprarías tú TUI? ¿en qué condiciones?



No, no compraría TUI. La única aerolínea que compraría sería Wizzair, y a menos de la.mitad del precio actual. Si eso no se da (que probablemente no se de) pues sigue siendo una inversión mucho mejor las compañías de leasing, a precios de mínimos de marzo, que es donde las espero.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (3 Ago 2020)

GuerraTrading dijo:


> *Cuando salga la vacuna,que saldrá y no dentro de mucho* que crees que va a pasar a un ETF que engloba las compañías americanas...Comprar una compañía en particular es peligroso porque puede quebrar pero un ETF no va a quebrar...Por supuesto,no metiendo todo tu capital pero si como parte de tu Portfolio.Todas las compañías que estan sufriendo tanto como lineas aereas,hoteles,restaurantes,casinos,navieras...cuando acabe esto volverán a subir y rápido.Hablo del mercado americano no del IBEX...



Yo no digo que no, pero...

La OMS advierte de que puede que nunca haya un remedio contra la covid

Recomiendo que leáis este artículo si tenéis tiempo, es muy clarificador del escenario B (¿qué pasaría si nunca hubiera vacuna?)
¿Y si no hay vacuna contra la COVID-19? Se busca plan B


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No, no compraría TUI. La única aerolínea que compraría sería Wizzair, y a menos de la.mitad del precio actual. Si eso no se da (que probablemente no se de) pues sigue siendo una inversión mucho mejor las compañías de leasing, a precios de mínimos de marzo, que es donde las espero.



Te agradezco mucho los consejos. Sé que te pones en mi lugar.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (3 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te agradezco mucho los consejos. Sé que te pones en mi lugar.



Aun sigues sin responder en los hilos de IAG, pedazo de mierda con patas?


----------



## antoniussss (3 Ago 2020)

A ver si alguien me puede explicar vuestra estrategia buscáis dividendos a largo plazo, en vez de invertir en empresas consolidadas favorecidas por el coronavirus como clorox, sector primario u otras, invertis en putas mierdas afectadisimas, que no van a dar dividendos en una década y con ampliaciones de capital que en la puta vida recuperais vía dividendos.


En fin, para este viaje no hacen falta alforjas.


Personalmente si quiero dividendos y a la vez un descuento sobre el precio de adquisición me iría a Tyson foods, la mayor.empresa carnca de EEUU, bicheada ahora mismos sus plantas.


Pero no, vosotros invertis en Renault, iag y Airbus...... Para recibir dividendos.

En fin, que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su operativa.


----------



## Verdes (4 Ago 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Aun sigues sin responder en los hilos de IAG, pedazo de mierda con patas?



Por qué tienes que estar faltando a la gente en todo momento?
Ya cada uno es mayorcito para tomar las decisiones de invertir o no, y no hace falta insultar a nadie.


----------



## clinadin (4 Ago 2020)

¿Alguien explica que les está pasando hoy a Airbus o IAG que están subiendo bastante?


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (4 Ago 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> ¿Alguien explica que les está pasando hoy a Airbus o IAG que están subiendo bastante?



Correccion para pillar a mas pringaos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ago 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> ¿Alguien explica que les está pasando hoy a Airbus o IAG que están subiendo bastante?



pura incercia de mercado porque no ha habido ninguna noticia. CAC40 subiendo, IBEX35 subiendo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ago 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> ¿Alguien explica que les está pasando hoy a Airbus o IAG que están subiendo bastante?




Teneis una mania tremenda de pensar que TODO tiene que tener una explicacion, un motivo oculto, una noticia.

Y la bolsa no funciona asi. Una accion bajista no puede bajar todos los dias del ano. Y cuanto mas bajista es, mas propensa a tener ciertos rebotes de calado cada cierto tiempo. Pasa de forma semejante con una accion alcista. No puede subir todos los dias del ano, y no tiene que pasar nada para que en un momento determinado corrija un 3/5%.

Estamos en un momento de pausa en el mercado, y las acciones que estan mas jodidas estan tomando un ppoco de aire. Eso no quita que esas acciones sigan esatndo jodidas en el corto y medio plazo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ago 2020)

PROFESOR NORTEÑO dijo:


> Correccion para pillar a mas pringaos.




This.


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (4 Ago 2020)

Pues sii reducir la flota de aviones es para hacer subir una empresa de aviones, apaga y vamonos jajajaja


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ago 2020)

Toda la razón, pero fíjate que las aerolíneas buenas no se plantean reducir flota, más bien al contrario. Me viene a la mente Ryanair y su megacompra de Boeings a precio de saldo en la anterior crisis. Si la empresa en la que estás invertido se plantea un downsizing en plena crisis es que muy bien no lo hicieron durante los buenos tiempos. Eso apunta a mala dirección (o como mínimo a decisiones "atrevidas" en los buenos tiempos).


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (4 Ago 2020)

Macho claro es lo que tiene que hacer. Pero eso significa que el negocio de la empresa se va al guano. 

Es como si me dices que inditex cierra 5 mil tiendas, y la accion se dispara


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (4 Ago 2020)

Hoy subidita para que los pardillos tipo feministo respiren un poco y entren mas incautos para que les revienten el ojete.


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ago 2020)

Es quentu problema es pensar que lamboksa sube o baja por cada noticia de una empresa. Y entonces tú en tu mente lo adaptas. Misma noticia y hoy baja y dirías "claro baja porque van a retirar aviones y el negocio está en la.mierda"

Te digo a ti y a todos, y lo repito. Las acciones bajistas NO bajan todos los días del año igual que las acciones alcistas NO suben todos los días del año.

Y NO toda acción sube o baja cada día por la noticia X de turno. La bolsa no funciona así. Tú crees en serio que es relevante para mover la acción de IAG un 4% que retire X aviones? Que crees que esperaba el.mercado,nque comprara 100 aviones mañana o que?

Tenéis que aprender a calmaros un poco y entender que es la tendencia en la bolsa. Y no buscar y rebuscar entre noticias por una subida de mierda cuando la bolsa esta cogiendo oxígeno


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es quentu problema es pensar que lamboksa sube o baja por cada noticia de una empresa. Y entonces tú en tu mente lo adaptas. Misma noticia y hoy baja y dirías "claro baja porque van a retirar aviones y el negocio está en la.mierda"
> 
> Te digo a ti y a todos, y lo repito. Las acciones bajistas NO bajan todos los días del año igual que las acciones alcistas NO suben todos los días del año.
> 
> ...



Muchas veces ni siquiera es tendencia, a veces es cierre de cortos, una mano fuerte entrando / saliendo a saco, información privilegiada que el inversor de a pie como nosotros no va a saber hasta dentro de mucho... o simplemente ruido que poco o nada tiene que ver con la tendencia.

Puede parecer contraintuitivo, pero si inviertes no vale la pena estar hiperconectado ni buscar explicaciones a todo lo que pasa a cada momento. Lo de Buffett diciendo que hay que comprar acciones con la mentalidad de que te de absolutamente igual el precio al que cotizaran en el futuro es un tópico que se ha explotado hasta el absurdo y que muchisima gente malinterpreta, pero no por eso es menos cierto.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ago 2020)

ATENCION ATENCION en exclusiva el motivo de la subida de hoy:

EVA Air introduces special flight to nowhere on a Hello Kitty plane


----------



## Verdes (4 Ago 2020)

No os resulta raro que Américan Airlines esté subiendo un 5,32%? Y que IAG haya cerrado con un 6,19?


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ago 2020)

Verdes dijo:


> No os resulta raro que Américan Airlines esté subiendo un 5,32%? Y que IAG haya cerrado con un 6,19?



Otro igual. Si. Es rarísimo. Que puedan subir las acciones en la bolsa. Lo nunca visto


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es quentu problema es pensar que lamboksa sube o baja por cada noticia de una empresa. Y entonces tú en tu mente lo adaptas. Misma noticia y hoy baja y dirías "claro baja porque van a retirar aviones y el negocio está en la.mierda"
> 
> Te digo a ti y a todos, y lo repito. Las acciones bajistas NO bajan todos los días del año igual que las acciones alcistas NO suben todos los días del año.
> 
> ...



De esa gente impaciente se alimentan los que manejan los sistemas de trading, básicamente bancos tipo JPMorgan, Bank of America o Goldman, con bots de alta frecuencia que mueven los mercados liquidando contratos apalancados en largo o en corto. Los movimientos normalmente responden a eso, pero no tratan ni pueden revertir una tendencia. 

Si hubiera una noticia muy positiva de IAG, como por ejemplo un rescate europeo, subiría como la espuma y no un 5% y nos enterariamos después de la subida.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ago 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> De esa gente impaciente se alimentan los que manejan los sistemas de trading, básicamente bancos tipo JPMorgan, Bank of America o Goldman, con bots de alta frecuencia que mueven los mercados liquidando contratos apalancados en largo o en corto. Los movimientos normalmente responden a eso, pero no tratan ni pueden revertir una tendencia.
> 
> Si hubiera una noticia muy positiva de IAG, como por ejemplo un rescate europeo, subiría como la espuma y no un 5% y nos enterariamos después de la subida.



Trader profesional de alguno de esos peces gordos entra, calienta la acción, poco a poco, despacito, sin meter demasiado voumen para que no se note. Las gacelitas se animan, toman sus posiciones y hacen que el precio suba aún más. Mañana abre cortos y liquida todas sus posiciones largas haciendo sangría de gacelitas. Doble win:

Gana con los largos gracias al empuje de las gacelitas.
Gana con los cortos liquidando los stops de las gacelitas y se vuelve a hacer bola de nieve con otros que se animan a abrir cortos.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Trader profesional de alguno de esos peces gordos entra, calienta la acción, poco a poco, despacito, sin meter demasiado voumen para que no se note. Las gacelitas se animan, toman sus posiciones y hacen que el precio suba aún más. Mañana abre cortos y liquida todas sus posiciones largas haciendo sangría de gacelitas. Doble win:
> 
> Gana con los largos gracias al empuje de las gacelitas.
> Gana con los cortos liquidando los stops de las gacelitas y se vuelve a hacer bola de nieve con otros que se animan a abrir cortos.



Así es como operan, y ya no usan ni personas, son ordenadores con unos algoritmos muy potentes los que entran y salen del mercado desplumado a los cortoplacistas apalancados.

Los rebotes en acciones como SAN o este de IAG responden a eso. Por eso lo mejor es comprar acciones alcistas, de calidad y permanecer largo plazo en ellas.

Tema aparte es que algunos brokers muy sucios pueden ser marketmakers y liquidan posiciones en sus plataformas llevándose ellos la ganancia, en el mercado de las cryptos pasa mucho. Ellos saben exactamente dónde están posicionadas las gacelillas y solo tienen que mover el mercado en sentido contrario para ganar mucho dinero. Por eso opino que los derivados son una puta mierda.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ago 2020)

Entrar gacelillas entrar. Que igual aún no os han follado lo suficiente


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Entrar gacelillas entrar. Que igual aún no os han follado lo suficiente



Pues mira ahora no entraría.
Pero si hay quien entró a 1.85 y vende ahora a 2.05 y se sacó un 10% en un par de días bien por el.

Desde luego no se va al 1.20 tan rápido como algunos afirmabais.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ago 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pues mira ahora no entraría.
> Pero si hay quien entró a 1.85 y vende ahora a 2.05 y se sacó un 10% en un par de días bien por el.
> 
> Desde luego no se va al 1.20 tan rápido como algunos afirmabais.



Cuando afirme yo que se iba a 1.2? Me da que me confundes con algún otro...

Es más si a mí me preguntas específicamente, va a tardar en bajar más, porque si baja de golpe no pilla a ninguna gacelilla. Se trata de rebotar, dar sensación de fortaleza, y luego cuando los índices.vengan para abajo, y el sector aviones/turismo en particular tenga una semana mala, bajar un 20% del tirón, y las gacelas rebuscando internet para ver qué noticia mala salió de IAG que explique qué bajara un 15% en dos días.

Y lo de pillar un mínimo y luego un máximo y de ir, mira se hubiese ganado tanto! Ya claro a posteriori todo es muy facil. Y otro secreto es.queneso pasa con TODAS las acciones. Es lo que tiene la bolsa, que las cosas suben y bajan, y todos queremos después de mirar una gráfica pensar, joder si hubiese comprado en este mínimo y lo hubiese soltado en este máximo, hubiese sacado X


----------



## Swatie (5 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> no, tengo el cazo puesto a 1,5 a 1,2 y a 0,9. 150€, 150€ y 300€ respectivamente.



¿Pero qué hace la gente siguiendo consejos de inversión de un tío que mete 600€ de mierda en una empresa?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (5 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> No estoy muy al tanto de esta acción porque no estoy.
> 
> Me podéis confirmar que si no se acude a la ampliacion, tus acciones viejas "valdrían" el equivalente a 0,25 de estas?



La ampliación de capital de IAG diluirá al accionista que no acuda en casi un 50%








Virgin Atlantic pide concurso de acreedores en EE UU para sellar su rescate


----------



## Il Duce (6 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> La ampliación de capital de IAG diluirá al accionista que no acuda en casi un 50%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según ese gráfico a los actuales accionistas QUE NO PARTICIPEN EN LA AMPLIACIÓN les interesa un precio por acción lo más alta posible, ¿es así?
Y otra cosa en este caso en concreto de IAG y con estas condiciones, a grandes tenedores, como Qatar con un 25%, les sigue interesando un precio alto, sin tener problemas en poner todo lo que sea necesario? O por el contrario sería preferible un precio lo más bajo posible?


----------



## SargentoHighway (6 Ago 2020)

Il Duce dijo:


> Según ese gráfico a los actuales accionistas QUE NO PARTICIPEN EN LA AMPLIACIÓN les interesa un precio por acción lo más alta posible, ¿es así?
> Y otra cosa en este caso en concreto de IAG y con estas condiciones, a grandes tenedores, como Qatar con un 25%, les sigue interesando un precio alto, sin tener problemas en poner todo lo que sea necesario? O por el contrario sería preferible un precio lo más bajo posible?



Es muy interesante la pregunta, desde la barra de bar diría que lo unico que diferencia que el precio esté alto o bajo es el número de acciones que compras para mantener tu 25%. En cualquier caso el % de capital propiedad de Qatar sería el mismo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Ago 2020)

Nuestros buscadores de noticias del foro, cual es la noticia que hace hoy bajar a IAG? Quizas un posible segundo brote en Villanueva de Abajo?


----------



## Il Duce (6 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Nuestros buscadores de noticias del foro, cual es la noticia que hace hoy bajar a IAG? Quizas un posible segundo brote en Villanueva de Abajo?



Baja porque baja todo en general. Lufthansa también bajaba un -4% hace un momento. Ya sabes, suben/bajan porque quieren, o porque replican al índice, o porque replican al vecino, o porque les sale de los cojones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Ago 2020)

Il Duce dijo:


> Baja porque baja todo en general. Lufthansa también bajaba un -4% hace un momento. Ya sabes, suben/bajan porque quieren, o porque replican al índice, o porque replican al vecino, o porque les sale de los cojones.



right, eso he dicho yo siempre, que no hay que buscarle explicaicon a cada subida o bajada de cada accion cada dia.


----------



## makaveli_sano (6 Ago 2020)

¿no las vendiste cuando subieron de precio?


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (6 Ago 2020)

Con la que se avecina en IAG, ampliacion de capital mediante, a los pardillos que han seguido los consejos de feministo/ bateman y sigan en esa puta mierda de accion se les va a quedar el ojete mas abierto que el coño de la tia perica.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> right, eso he dicho yo siempre, que no hay que buscarle explicaicon a cada subida o bajada de cada accion cada dia.



Pregunta: ¿Sabes algo de la negociación interna para abrir los cielos poque les sale de los cojones y el coronavirus ya es mas flojito?
¿Vamos un donde digo digo digo diego?

Dicen las malas lenguas que en Octubre a mas tardar ya nos podemos morir...es mas, primero las grandes y luego ryanair y las otras...

Pregunto...


----------



## MagicTaly (7 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Airbus la he pillado a 62,35 porque parece que tiene un soporte fuerte en 60-61. Sé que es demasiado pronto pero la idea es vender la mitad en 67 porque está en un lateral y quiero aprovecharlo para consolidar profits pero al mismo tiempo quedarme con un paquetillo por si se me va.



Según fuentes, en 60-62 hay un soporte de la leche porque los propios empleados de Airbus tenían una compensación vendiéndoles acciones a ese precio (en Enero). Es decir, en Enero podías elegir si querías recibir tu bonus como acciones compradas a 62 (un 50% o así de descuento). De ahí que volverlo a ver a 50 va a ser complicado. Aunque tal y como están las cosas pues... quién sabe

Yo llevo un paquete bueno a 50.50, si baja recargo más.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Sabes algo de la negociación interna para abrir los cielos poque les sale de los cojones y el coronavirus ya es mas flojito?
> ¿Vamos un donde digo digo digo diego?
> 
> Dicen las malas lenguas que en Octubre a mas tardar ya nos podemos morir...es mas, primero las grandes y luego ryanair y las otras...
> ...



No entiendo muy bien la pregunta? Quién dice eso? Y a que te refieres con la segunda parte, las grandes, Ryanair y demás?


----------



## ccc (7 Ago 2020)

Bueno,

pues ahora que voy a entrar en vacaciones, me he empezado a mirar algo la bolsa y me fijo que Telefonica esta en 3,5€, valor que esta cerca de mi punto de entrada (3€) y sinceramente, Telefonica por debajo de 3€ es un precio atractivo.

Comparas los numeros de TEL con Deutsche Telekom y no se comprenden: Mientras que en un caso la empresa se valora hasta el infinito y tiene mayor deuda, a la otra le caen palos por todos los lados.

Es cierto que TEL no ha sabido entrar en determinados negocios (p.ej. digital, cloud), pero es que Deutsche Telekom o incluso Vodafone no lo han hecho mucho mejor.

Si se produce una caida de los indices, tengo claro, que mis proximos valores seran SHELL, TEL, BASF, BAYER, BMW y ALLIANZ (Daimler lamentablemente esta ya muy cara)

Por otra parte, no se porque seguis dando la matraca con IAG, Airbus, Renault o SAN ; empresas que presentan perdidas multimillonarias, que tienen minimo un par de anyos jodidos (y que ya en uno o dos quatrimestres han perdido mas que su valoracion actual,...) y que simplemente estan ahi para especular (esta semana caida del 50%, la semana que viene subida del 30%,....); aunque claro, con estupidos como el feministo de izquierdas, que no han parado de dar la matraca con dichas empresas, pues eso, que ni en los foros de los Robin Hoods.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien la pregunta? Quién dice eso? Y a que te refieres con la segunda parte, las grandes, Ryanair y demás?



Es que me explico a veces como el culo. Perdona el retraso.

Yo para según que cosas mas que de noticias de priódicos tiro de cámara de comercio (y restaurantes cercanos), embajadas, etc...quiero creer que algunos tenemos orejas en según que negocios y a veces incluso fuera de nuestro campo de acción. Obviamente esta claro que el tema de servicios a la aviación es lo tuyo.

El caso es que según me recuperaba me enteré de un tema de Glaxo a largo plazo, y otro de aerolíneas en general pero en especial Air France, IAG, y Lufthansa. Y cuando digo "me enteré" te hablo de gente de dentro. Según me comentaron gran parte del dinero gratis de la UE se lo van a comer estas tres (imagino otras mas) y quise entender que hasta se van a repartir ciertos mercados (aló monopolio), siendo sudamérica para IAG, Asia para Air France (KLM sobre todo) y el caribe, luego BA se va a poner a comprar o hundir empresas mas pequeñas en UK y Europa y hacer rutas americanas, y Lufthansa parece que iba a concentrarse en rutas locales sobre todo alrededor de Alemania, y lo tipico de las islas españolas.

Lo importante a fijarse es lo del dinero gratis. Parece ser que van a pagar sueldos con un fondo especial.

A todo ésto a Ryanair no la invitan, ni a Easyjet. Y cuando digo "no la invitan" me refiero a invitación física a discutir según que eventos.

Por eso te preguntaba a ver si tú te habías enterado de algo, si lo van a hacer de verdad, o o que sea. Creo que tú tienes mejores orejas que yo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (8 Ago 2020)

El Gobierno ultima el rescate de Air Europa para facilitar su venta a Iberia

Lufthansa pierde 3.167 millones y no prevé normalizar el negocio hasta 2024

Los tres gigantes europeos del aire suman pérdidas récord de 11.860 millones







Delta insta a 3.000 asistentes de vuelo a tomarse bajas no retribuidas de hasta un año


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> El Gobierno ultima el rescate de Air Europa para facilitar su venta a Iberia
> 
> Lufthansa pierde 3.167 millones y no prevé normalizar el negocio hasta 2024
> 
> ...



- Dinero gratis.
- Llorar...mamar.

¿Saco turbante o me espero al Lunes?

Putos llorones. Yo les dejaba quebrar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es que me explico a veces como el culo. Perdona el retraso.
> 
> Yo para según que cosas mas que de noticias de priódicos tiro de cámara de comercio (y restaurantes cercanos), embajadas, etc...quiero creer que algunos tenemos orejas en según que negocios y a veces incluso fuera de nuestro campo de acción. Obviamente esta claro que el tema de servicios a la aviación es lo tuyo.
> 
> ...



Nope, no he escuchado nada. Pero bueno es.dificil que escuche algo porque no tengo inside information de ningún tipo, simplemente mededico a analizar la informacion pública, y con las aerolíneas y los bancos es muy evidente. Tienen lo peor que una empresa.puede tener: por un lado son ciclicas (y creo que es obvio en qué parte del ciclo estamos) y por otro lado son negocios con márgenes de mierda. Puedes asumir una de las dos, siempre que no se de la otra. Buenos negocios cíclicos con margenes sanos (leasing de aviones por ejemplo) o buenos negocios defensivos con márgenes muy bajos (supermercados sería el ejemplo más clásico). Pero ambas juntas? Sector de mierda. Así de facil


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Nope, no he escuchado nada. Pero bueno es.dificil que escuche algo porque no tengo inside information de ningún tipo, simplemente mededico a analizar la informacion pública, y con las aerolíneas y los bancos es muy evidente. Tienen lo peor que una empresa.puede tener: por un lado son ciclicas (y creo que es obvio en qué parte del ciclo estamos) y por otro lado son negocios con márgenes de mierda. Puedes asumir una de las dos, siempre que no se de la otra. Buenos negocios cíclicos con margenes sanos (leasing de aviones por ejemplo) o buenos negocios defensivos con márgenes muy bajos (supermercados sería el ejemplo más clásico). Pero ambas juntas? Sector de mierda. Así de facil



Pues de tonto (yo) a tio que sabe de lo que habla (tú) marca mis palabras: Lluvia de millones de la impresora de merkel a las aerolíneas con una de estas excusas de mierda:
- M&A (Iberia o la que sea compra nosequé y cierra un trato superventajoso porque son muy listos).
- La pandemia "ya es menos peligrosa" o "viene la cura pasado mañana" así que todos los periódicos a publicar los mejores destinos turísticos para navidad.
- Una noticia relacionada con la tecnología y la seguridad en plan "Ahora tecnología nosequé que hace que solo esperes 5 minutos en el aeropuerto.
- Maquillaje de resultados en plan "Lufthansa gana yn 20% con su negocio de cargo.

Pero no te olvides: Estan dando nuestro dinero a ellos.

O mucho me equivoco o ya veremos las "noticias" entre ahora y Octubre. Y me puedo equivocar, logicamente.

PS: Otro tanto para Accor aunque quizas mas tarde.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ago 2020)




----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues de tonto (yo) a tio que sabe de lo que habla (tú) marca mis palabras: Lluvia de millones de la impresora de merkel a las aerolíneas con una de estas excusas de mierda:
> - M&A (Iberia o la que sea compra nosequé y cierra un trato superventajoso porque son muy listos).
> - La pandemia "ya es menos peligrosa" o "viene la cura pasado mañana" así que todos los periódicos a publicar los mejores destinos turísticos para navidad.
> - Una noticia relacionada con la tecnología y la seguridad en plan "Ahora tecnología nosequé que hace que solo esperes 5 minutos en el aeropuerto.
> ...



Creo que te centras demasiado en cosas externas a las empresas, y que muchas de ellas no tienen un peso relevante en la cotización. A ti te puede parecer que cambia mucho que el gobierno alemán le de un préstamo de 5000 millones de euros a Lufthansa, o el gobierno español a Iberia. Para mí no hay diferencia alguna en que se lo de un gobierno o un banco, la realidad es que se acaban de meter 5000 millones más a la espalda que tendrán que pagar, y además pagar intereses por ello.

La realidad es que las aerolíneas son un sector cíclico de mierda con márgenes de mierda, lo peor de cada casa. Encima estamos en medio de una crisis del copon que tiene como centro....las aerolíneas, los cruceros y otros tipos de ocio como los cines. Mi forma de invertir me dice que no me meta en sectores cíclicos cuando el ciclo está al inicio del cambio (a peor), que trate de evitar negocios con márgenes bajos, y que trate de evitar particularmente negocios que estén en el ojo del huracán de esta crisis (los que describo arriba).

En definitiva, que las aerolíneas no se deben tocar porque no solo van a perder pasta en 2020, sino también en 2021, salvo quizas Ryanair y Wizzair en europa. Pero de las grandes? TODAS

Y eso con un balance sheet tiritando. La pregunta ahora es cuando veremos la SEGUNDA ampliación en los Air France y Lufthansa de turno....


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ago 2020)

Magnífico hilo. Voy por la página 58 de 117 (justo la mitad) justo cuando empezó la subida y llevo dos noches leyendo.

¡cómo nunca había entrado por aquí! malgastando mi tiempo en la guarde o el ático.

A ver si en un par de noches me pongo al día, estoy enganchadísimo y aprendiendo mucho (que la verdad se entre poco y nada de inversión, pero espero a un medio plazo 4-5 años meterme en esto de la inversión).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Creo que te centras demasiado en cosas externas a las empresas, y que muchas de ellas no tienen un peso relevante en la cotización. A ti te puede parecer que cambia mucho que el gobierno alemán le de un préstamo de 5000 millones de euros a Lufthansa, o el gobierno español a Iberia. Para mí no hay diferencia alguna en que se lo de un gobierno o un banco, la realidad es que se acaban de meter 5000 millones más a la espalda que tendrán que pagar, y además pagar intereses por ello.
> 
> La realidad es que las aerolíneas son un sector cíclico de mierda con márgenes de mierda, lo peor de cada casa. Encima estamos en medio de una crisis del copon que tiene como centro....las aerolíneas, los cruceros y otros tipos de ocio como los cines. Mi forma de invertir me dice que no me meta en sectores cíclicos cuando el ciclo está al inicio del cambio (a peor), que trate de evitar negocios con márgenes bajos, y que trate de evitar particularmente negocios que estén en el ojo del huracán de esta crisis (los que describo arriba).
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que te tengo mucho respeto, pero a mi no me leerás escribir que por cualquier gilipollez externa cambia el precio de una acción. Efectívamente me fijo en datos externos, pero solo porque en éste hilo (IAG) el precio de la acción esta siendo fuertemente influenciado por el dinero gratis de la UE. *Para mi no es España dando a Iberia, sino la UE dándoselo a IAG. Y mucho maquillaje y guarda mis palabras.*

El resto 100% contigo. Air France y Lufthansa ya los vas a ver...y Renault en el Q3, por cierto. Francia quiere que Renault lidere los coches eléctricos si o si, cueste lo que cueste.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Ago 2020)

Iberia quiere que Fomento sanee Air Europa para comprarla

Si antes lo digo...


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ago 2020)

Vol vemos a por ellas 2,33, veremos si se mantiene, a roto el canal, por cierto volumen brutal, cuando hoy se acabe el dia se sabe tendencia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ago 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Vol vemos a por ellas 2,33, veremos si se mantiene, a roto el canal, por cierto volumen brutal, cuando hoy se acabe el dia se sabe tendencia.



Yo espero subidón y luego caida.

Pero una vez mas tendremos que pedir opinión al experto @arriba/abajo:

Como estoy seguro ya sabes, en Septiembre va a haber junta de accionistas y diluir las acciones. *Yo me espero una caida a 1.4-1.6*, mas que nada para que Qatar y los "insider cats" puedan comprar duros a cuatro pesetas. A partir de ahí espero ayudas disfrazadas de la UE.

Desde el punto de vista de la acción, ¿tú como lo ves?


----------



## mmm (11 Ago 2020)

Los que las esperábamos a 1,50 o menos nos hemos quedado con cara de tontos

Como suele pasar


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo espero subidón y luego caida.
> 
> Pero una vez mas tendremos que pedir opinión al experto @arriba/abajo:
> 
> ...



Creo que se da por descontado el rescate, lo que queda es el montante y con el gobierno de corruptos que tenemos creo que sera generoso, de que va a vivir Abalos cuando deje la politica? Si todo va como la seda el viernes las largos esten al precio que esten.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ago 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Vol vemos a por ellas 2,33, veremos si se mantiene, a roto el canal, por cierto volumen brutal, cuando hoy se acabe el dia se sabe tendencia.



¿Has comprado a 2.33?


----------



## Coronavirus (11 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo espero subidón y luego caida.
> 
> Pero una vez mas tendremos que pedir opinión al experto @arriba/abajo:
> 
> ...



No se, yo pille a 2,25 asi que con calma, hasta que no se ponga a 4, pasando no muevo la pasta. Pero vamos, está más que cantao que esto va a ser euna aerolinea anglomora xD rescatada con dinero españolito.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Has comprado a 2.33?



Si, esta mañana, ayer no entre por que queria ver si era un bluff, pero no va mal la cosa, lo dicho, salvo sorpresas y mucha plusvalia el viernes me largo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ago 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> No se, yo pille a 2,25 asi que con calma, hasta que no se ponga a 4, pasando no muevo la pasta. Pero vamos, está más que cantao que esto va a ser euna aerolinea anglomora xD rescatada con dinero españolito.





mataresfacil dijo:


> Si, esta mañana, ayer no entre por que queria ver si era un bluff, pero no va mal la cosa, lo dicho, salvo sorpresas y mucha plusvalia el viernes me largo.



Joder...sois unos valientes. Yo he crecido mucho en éste hilo y se me quitaron las ganas de comprar. El rio esta muy revuelto. Además, soy de dividendos y valores mas seguros.

Osea que esperais vender a 4...interesante.


----------



## Jose (11 Ago 2020)

El segundo accionista de IAG, el fondo Lansdowne, rebaja posiciones antes de la ampliación de capital

Saludos,


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder...sois unos valientes. Yo he crecido mucho en éste hilo y se me quitaron las ganas de comprar. El rio esta muy revuelto. Además, soy de dividendos y valores mas seguros.
> 
> Osea que esperais vender a 4...interesante.



No agunato 4 ni de coña, con que toque los 2,80 me largo.


----------



## Dr.L (11 Ago 2020)

Pues yo me quedé con cara de tonto y no pude entrar, muchos huevos los que aguantaron o entraron antes. 
Ahora espero otra caída, pero no con tanta seguridad, peor no lo podían tener con un verano totalmente perdido, una ruina total.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (11 Ago 2020)

Yo creo que con la AK va a caer si o si, ahora bien no se si tanto como para llegar a 1,50. Ahora es cuestión de esperar, pero si vuelve a ponerse a valores por debajo de los 2 yo entraré.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (11 Ago 2020)

¿Creéis que estas subidas son debidas a la vacuna rusa?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Ago 2020)

Los usuarios de avión caen un 91% en junio y los del AVE retroceden un 86,1%


----------



## antoniussss (11 Ago 2020)

Compren, compren que se acaban, fijo que para octubre habrá trillones de vuelos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (11 Ago 2020)

por favor vendedme alguna, la compro a 3€ si hace falta.


----------



## tremenk (11 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> por favor vendedme alguna, la compro a 3€ si hace falta.



JAJJA no pasa de 2.47 yo ya estoy puesto a cortos. Hasta ultima hora del dia.

En el paquibex últimamente esta pasando esto.. lo matan a cortos y lo resucitan a largos para luego matarlo a cortos es el mas volátil de todo el mundo actualmente.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Ago 2020)

Sube un poco unos días y algunos ya hablan de que se ponga a 4. LOL

Pues traigo noticias frescas, la bolsa en general estas próximas semanas va a caer, e IAG no será menos. Si me la tuviese que jugar con IAG apostaría a que dentro de algún tiempo estará mucho más baja que hoy. A 4 no vuelve ni de coña.

En 2012 estuvo a 1,8, y esta crisis del Covid-19 (nombre en clave Peak Oil), será mucho más grave. Puede que hasta sea la definitiva.

Sin petróleo los aviones no pueden volar.


----------



## RockLobster (11 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder...sois unos valientes. Yo he crecido mucho en éste hilo y se me quitaron las ganas de comprar. El rio esta muy revuelto. Además, soy de dividendos y valores mas seguros.
> 
> Osea que esperais vender a 4...interesante.



Bien que le decias a la gente de comprar al principio...

Asi lleves tanta paz como has traido


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ago 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Bien que le decias a la gente de comprar al principio...
> 
> Asi lleves tanta paz como has traido



Lee mis comentarios y busca eso que dices. Me encantará leer un comentario incitando a alguien a comprar.

Eso si, copia la cita tal y como yo la haya escrito.

Eso si tienes lo que hay que tener, claro.


----------



## RockLobster (11 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lee mis comentarios y busca eso que dices. Me encantará leer un comentario incitando a alguien a comprar.
> 
> Eso si, copia la cita tal y como yo la haya escrito.
> 
> Eso si tienes lo que hay que tener, claro.



No tengo tiempo, no

Quizas otro dia


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ago 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Bien que le decias a la gente de comprar al principio...
> 
> Asi lleves tanta paz como has traido



Yo segui consejo y gane dinero, voy a repetir lo de siempre, yo no se como invertis si es que lo haceis que lo dudo, pero lo que se lee en el foro no es un Compra compra, es simplemnete un Habeis visto.....? y a partir de ahi hacer tu personalmente los deberes con la empresa de la que se habla, si eres tan gilipollas para coger tu dinero y directamente meterlo donde te dice un forero mereces que te desplumen.

Hay gente que sabe, pero no son genios, ni aciertan siempre, nadie lo hace, los que apuestan a lo que leen aqui son unos vagos y punto.

Nunca jamas le echare en cara a nadie una inversion, es mi dinero y mi resposabilidad.
Me resulta frustante ver como la gente parece que se alegra cuando alguien no acierta un valor y se lo tiran a la cara en una mezcla de extraña superioridad moral y desden por el trabajo que han realizado otros.

Cuando se ve un valor lo primero que hay que hacer es leer y estudiar, luego invertir con responsabilidad, pero esto es la España del pelotazo de siempre.

Llevo muchos años en bolsa y he leido a muchisimos foreros que ya no escriben, verdaderas maravillas trituradas por vagos e ignorantes incapaces de apostar con su dinero y sus conocimientos, me los imagino en la cena familiar contando los hachas que son en la bolsa invirtiendo en empresas raras y contando batallitas, eso si, si perdian venian al foro a cagarse en la madre del forero que habia hablado bien de tal o cual empresa, y eso hundio uno de los hilos mas miticos y donde mas dinero se podia ganar, habeis visto el ibex? Los nuevos no sabeis la maravilla que fue aquello, hasta que llego la chusma motosierrable que hizo que autenticos maestros de la inversion se largaran y todo se convirtiese en lo que es hoy.

Mi eterno odio a los que no saben invertir que basicamente se basa en asumir perdidas com oun hombre y en este caso tambien como una mujer o un homosexual, hay que saber perder, sino no juegues, esto es de 1 de bolsa copon, es que me enciendo.


----------



## RockLobster (11 Ago 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bilis



Relajate!

Me alegro de que ganaras dinero siguiendo su consejo.

Me alegro con sinceridad.

Yo tambien he ganado dinero, Feministo ha ganado dinero, todos hemos ganado!

Pero a diferencia de el, cuando gano algo no voy diciendo "mis contactos en las altas esferas me comunican que..."

Hago mis deberes, gano (o pierdo) y ME CALLO LA BOCA. Sin necesidad de crear personajes en un foro de pajeros, neonazis y ninis.

Por humildad.

PD: tampoco es que le haya insultado. Solo he dicho que espero que se lleve tantas alegrias como alegrias ha dado.

O desgracias


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ago 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> No tengo tiempo, no
> 
> Quizas otro dia



Lo que no tienes es lo que hay que tener, que es distinto.

Quizás cuando seas hombre, en otro día


----------



## RockLobster (11 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo que no tienes es lo que hay que tener, que es distinto.
> 
> Quizás cuando seas hombre, en otro día





FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo que no tienes es lo que hay que tener, que es distinto.
> 
> Quizás cuando seas hombre, en otro día



Eres un personaje curioso

Ojala no nos faltes nunca en el Foro!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ago 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo segui consejo y gane dinero, voy a repetir lo de siempre, yo no se como invertis si es que lo haceis que lo dudo, pero lo que se lee en el foro no es un Compra compra, es simplemnete un Habeis visto.....? y a partir de ahi hacer tu personalmente los deberes con la empresa de la que se habla, si eres tan gilipollas para coger tu dinero y directamente meterlo donde te dice un forero mereces que te desplumen.
> 
> Hay gente que sabe, pero no son genios, ni aciertan siempre, nadie lo hace, los que apuestan a lo que leen aqui son unos vagos y punto.
> 
> ...



Hombre, agradeciendo los cumplidos, ya sabes que yo, particularmente, trato de informarme y me cuido de decir cosas si no lo tengo bastante claro. Solo tienes que mirar en éste mismo hilo éste mismo viernes, o mi hilo de Accor, o mi hilo de dividendos.

En éste mismo hilo, y lo habré repetido 80 veces, yo he pasado de una posición mas o menos contraria a @arriba/abajo a convertirlo en mi modelo de referencia. Por eso yo he pasado de estar a punto de irme por IAG a no hacerlo. No es que le siga en todo, pero en tema de aerolíneas primero miro a ver lo que opina y a partir de ahí contrasto. Además, con su estilo directo siempre me responde cuando le llamo. ¿Qué mas puedo pedir?

Y yo tengo CERO problemas en reconocer donde me faltan conocimientos o donde la cago, pero si me vas a insultar o chulear al menos copia y pega lo que quiera que yo haya escrito tal y como lo haya escrito.

No eso de tirar la piedra y luego rajarse como una maricona, teniendo un hilo LITERALMENTE de mas de 100 páginas donde buscar y ponerme la cara colorada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ago 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Relajate!
> 
> Me alegro de que ganaras dinero siguiendo su consejo.
> 
> ...



Osea que ahora se trata de "humildad". Pues te voy, por segunda vez, a dar una cura de humildad.

Busca un comentario mio que hable de "altas esferas" o que me "comuniquen". Lo que yo he escrito, y me suda la polla que te lo creas o no, es que como cualquier persona con un puesto de mando medio (nada de jefes) en una empresa internacional me paso por la cámara de comercio de mi ciudad, que no es un club cerrado ni nada prohibido ni extraño. Y como cualquier persona con un puesto medio en una empresa internacional, viajo. Y cuando viajo y me voy a quedar un tiempo en algún sitio (por ejemplo ahora estoy en Alemania) paso por la embajada, y en la embajada puedes contactar con personas que se dediquen a lo que tu haces.

Nada de "altas esferas". Solo hace falta que te acerques ya no a la camara de comercio, sino a la cafeteria que por allí esté.

Tu haces tus deberes, ganas o pierdes y te callas la boca, dicho por ti, porque no dices nada. Porque no tienes nada que decir. Porque tu aportación se basa, por el momento, en chulear y mentir. Ya ves lo rapidísimo que te has rajado aqui mismo.

Así que a ser mas humildes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ago 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Eres un personaje curioso
> 
> Ojala no nos faltes nunca en el Foro!



No, el personaje eres tú. Un personaje cobarde que no tiene lo que hay que tener para reconocer cuando la ha cagado y le han pillado con el carrito del helado.

Yo soy un hombre, que es distinto. Y tienes aqui un hilo entero donde me hincho de demostrárlo, dando consejos cuando puedo y aprendiendo cuando puedo.


----------



## RockLobster (11 Ago 2020)

Creo que has dejado preñada a media españa mientras escribias este mensaje, de lo HOMBRE (en mayusculas!) que eres.


----------



## gordinflas (11 Ago 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Creo que has dejado preñada a media españa mientras escribias este mensaje, de lo HOMBRE (en mayusculas!) que eres.



Es que ha sido leer este tipo de comentarios sobre la "hombría" y ya sabía con quién estabas hablando.

No te molestes. En este subforo solo hay dos clases de personas: los que odian / se rien del Banderisto (ya sea de forma abierta o en "secreto") y los que lo harán en el futuro. Ponlo en ignorados, por tu salud mental. A la mínima que seas un poco vocal contra sus chorradas te pondrá en su lista negra y te irá lanzando alusiones durante meses.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Ago 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Los que las esperábamos a 1,50 o menos nos hemos quedado con cara de tontos
> 
> Como suele pasar




si, porque esto de la bolsa se acaba manana. Ah no, espera, que esto no funciona asi. Las veras a 1.5 y aun asi sera CARO (o al menos tendras ese mismo dia alternativas mucho mejores en el mercado)


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Ago 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Pues yo me quedé con cara de tonto y no pude entrar, muchos huevos los que aguantaron o entraron antes.
> Ahora espero otra caída, pero no con tanta seguridad, peor no lo podían tener con un verano totalmente perdido, una ruina total.




Es decir que ha caido mil veces, cada vez con minimos decrecientes, pero nos dices que no es tan seguro que ahora caiga? Minimos decrecientes mandan, y suelen decir lo contrario. La tendencia es clara (para quien entienda minimamente de esto)


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Ago 2020)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> ¿Creéis que estas subidas son debidas a la vacuna rusa?



paquismo nivel DIOS


----------



## RockLobster (11 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Osea que ahora se trata de "humildad". Pues te voy, por segunda vez, a dar una cura de humildad.
> 
> Busca un comentario mio que hable de "altas esferas" o que me "comuniquen". Lo que yo he escrito, y me suda la polla que te lo creas o no, es que como cualquier persona con un puesto de mando medio (nada de jefes) en una empresa internacional me paso por la cámara de comercio de mi ciudad, que no es un club cerrado ni nada prohibido ni extraño. Y como cualquier persona con un puesto medio en una empresa internacional, viajo. Y cuando viajo y me voy a quedar un tiempo en algún sitio (por ejemplo ahora estoy en Alemania) paso por la embajada, y en la embajada puedes contactar con personas que se dediquen a lo que tu haces.
> 
> ...




Feministo, el ministro!

A que dice que se dedica usted que cada vez que viaja va a la camara de comercio?

Me despierta genuina curiosidad


----------



## gordinflas (11 Ago 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Feministo, el ministro!
> 
> *A que dice que se dedica usted que cada vez que viaja va a la camara de comercio?*
> 
> Me despierta genuina curiosidad



Me han dicho que las cámaras de comercio tienen unas banderas preciosas en la entrada...


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (11 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> paquismo nivel DIOS



Por favor se lo pido, ¡ilumineme ser superior!


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Ago 2020)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Por favor se lo pido, ¡ilumineme ser superior!



Si leyeras algo mas, mismamente este hilo, verias que debatimos sobre la gente que, como tu, cree que detras de cada subida o bajada en bolsa tiene que haber siempre una noticia, y trata de buscarle una explicacion logica a todo. 

Hermano, esto es la bolsa, las empresas suben y bajan sin parar. Y ademas las mas volatiles (te aviso que volatilidad no es una marca de chocolatinas del mercadona) suben mas cuando el mercado sube, y bajan mas cuando el mercado baja.

Si hoy literalmente ha subido TODO, pues es normal que IAG suba. Y al ser una empresa con una beta bastante alta, es normal que suba mas que el mercado.

Por supuesto esto te parecera poca iluminacion y trataras de venir con una frase/respuesta medio inteligente. Good luck with that.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (12 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si leyeras algo mas, mismamente este hilo, verias que debatimos sobre la gente que, como tu, cree que detras de cada subida o bajada en bolsa tiene que haber siempre una noticia, y trata de buscarle una explicacion logica a todo.
> 
> Hermano, esto es la bolsa, las empresas suben y bajan sin parar. Y ademas las mas volatiles suben mas cuando el mercado sube, y bajan mas cuando el mercado baja.
> 
> Si hoy literalmente ha subido TODO, pues es normal que IAG suba. Y al ser una empresa con una beta bastante alta, es normal que suba mas que el mercado.



Ves, así tu respuesta queda mejor, quitando las sobradas, y me parece una respuesta más que suficiente. Entiende que algunos podemos ser de ciencias y de ahí que queramos encontrar el porqué de todo. Y sí, ya había leído el hilo y agradezco que me hayas explicado el caso concreto de IAG.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Ago 2020)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Ves, así tu respuesta queda mejor, quitando las sobradas, y me parece una respuesta más que suficiente. Entiende que algunos podemos ser de ciencias y de ahí que queramos encontrar el porqué de todo. Y sí, ya había leído el hilo y agradezco que me hayas explicado el caso concreto de IAG.



Sin problema, gracias por tu educada contestación a un NO educado mensaje por mi parte. A veces me sale el temperamento por aquí. Espero poder serte de más ayuda en el futuro


----------



## antoniussss (12 Ago 2020)

Vamos a ver aquí menos algún descerebrado que puede haber en todos los sitios nadie se alegra porque esta acción baje o se despeñe.

Aqui hace ya meses unos supuestos foreros que además enseñan mucho, dijeron nos tomaron a todos por gilipollas dic iendo que en unos años habrían los mismos años volando y que comprando a precios bajos (3-5, a largo plazo se iban a forrar.


Y digo que nos toman por gilipolleces porque como bien indicamos algunos, aviones seguirán volando, pero con otras marcas o tras ampliaciones de capital y operaciones acordeón.

Y nos llamaron locos de remate.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (12 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sin problema, gracias por tu educada contestación a un NO educado mensaje por mi parte. A veces me sale el temperamento por aquí. Espero poder serte de más ayuda en el futuro



Gracias a ti hombre, se agradece que los que domináis más del tema (siempre leo tus intervenciones y se nota) estéis dispuestos a ayudar a los novatos!


----------



## Dr.L (12 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es decir que ha caido mil veces, cada vez con minimos decrecientes, pero nos dices que no es tan seguro que ahora caiga? Minimos decrecientes mandan, y suelen decir lo contrario. La tendencia es clara (para quien entienda minimamente de esto)



Has dado en el clavo, soy un novato extremo aunque intento aprender formándome día a día.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ago 2020)

Habeis visto el comienzo de hoy? Madre mia que susto. Han barrido a miles, y han recomprado, estas mas seguro en el metro de Barcelona con un rolex de oro que en bolsa, jojojojo. Seguimos dentro claro, ventajas de no poner SL, solo en la bolsa española, en Londres esto no ha ocurrido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Feministo, el ministro!
> 
> A que dice que se dedica usted que cada vez que viaja va a la camara de comercio?
> 
> Me despierta genuina curiosidad



Me dedico a echarme unas risas pensando en los gilipollas que no saben para que sirve acercarse a la cámara de comercio.

O los gilipollas que e rajan a poco que le pones la cara colorada.

Tú, vamos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Habeis visto el comienzo de hoy? Madre mia que susto.



A ver lo que va a pasar hoy. A mi casi me da mas "miedo" ver lo que pasará entre ahora y Septiembre.

Y por "miedo" quiero decir que no tengo nada en el Ibex. Prefiero la tranquilidad de mi WTI, Walt Disney, etc...pero como no es el hilo me callo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Es que ha sido leer este tipo de comentarios sobre la "hombría" y ya sabía con quién estabas hablando.
> 
> No te molestes. En este subforo solo hay dos clases de personas: los que odian / se rien del Banderisto (ya sea de forma abierta o en "secreto") y los que lo harán en el futuro. Ponlo en ignorados, por tu salud mental. A la mínima que seas un poco vocal contra sus chorradas te pondrá en su lista negra y te irá lanzando alusiones durante meses.



Yo cuando te hago alusiones te nombro, hamijo. A diferencia de tí. Quizás por eso lo de la hombría.

Me alegra saber que eres el representante de todas las personas de éste subforo.

Por cierto, hay que ser muy, pero que muy cobarde, para abrir un hilo de "cuidado con los consejos" y no tener lo que hay que tener para criticar a la persona en el momento, en la cita, y en el hilo. ¿Te acuerdas, hombretón?

Y ya ponerte a seguirme para ir lamiéndome el ojete es el acabose, ¿verdad chaval?

Pues nada nada, a lamer con fruición. No te cortes. Creo que lo siguiente será abrirte otra cuenta para ya olerme el ojete con dos cuentas en vez de con una.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Me han dicho que las cámaras de comercio tienen unas banderas preciosas en la entrada...



Una creo que es la del banco Sabadell.


----------



## RockLobster (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me dedico a echarme unas risas pensando en los gilipollas que no saben para que sirve acercarse a la cámara de comercio.
> 
> O los gilipollas que e rajan a poco que le pones la cara colorada.
> 
> Tú, vamos.



Pues debo ser gilipollas del todo, por que me va EXCEPCIONALMENTE bien sin haberme acercado a Una camara de comercio en mi Vida.

Supongo que estamos en sectores distintos.

Por eso le pregunto, Una vez mas, y sin insultar.

A que se dedica usted?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Pues debo ser gilipollas del todo, por que me va EXCEPCIONALMENTE bien sin haberme acercado a Una camara de comercio en mi Vida.
> 
> Supongo que estamos en sectores distintos.
> 
> ...



Una cosa no quita la otra.

En teoría, el subforo ideal estaría compuesto de gente que hace distintas cosas y se mueven en distintos ámbitos. Que yo sepa y respetando su anonimato, tenemos a foreros autónomos, otros que (como yo) trabajamos por cuenta ajena, tambien foreros que se dedican o tienen grandes conocimientos de sectores especializados, etc...

Idealmente entre todos, y cada uno con su conocimiento y capacidades, deberíamos exponer nuestras opiniones en función de lo que sabemos, de lo que nos dicen, de lo que vemos nosotros mismos, etc...y por supuesto un forero puede interpretar algo y equivocarse o acertar pero la idea es, repito, leyendo a unos y a otros, tratar de acabar aprendiendo y si encima haces dinero pues mejor que mejor.

Te lo creas o no aparte de todos tus comentarios con todos tus insultos me alegra sobremanera que te vaya excepcionalmente bien. De hecho si me dices que ganas 10 veces mi sueldo ni se me ocurriría desmentirlo. Porque, a diferencia de tu comportamiento conmigo, a mi no me verás lanzar acusaciones en general, menos aún sin tener pruebas, menos aún sin al menos empezar preguntando a la persona. Ademas, ya te invito a buscar un comentario mio donde diga que alguien miente o lo presuponga.

Si a tí te va bien, igual contratas a gente y pagas impuestos. Osea, me estas ayudando a mi. Me da exáctamente igual la chulería o prepotencia que uses mientras contrates a gente o pagues impuestos. De hecho, si mis aportaciones te hacen ganar dinero o crecer pues mejor que mejor para mi. De igual manera que el resultado de tu chulería y prepotencia te haga perder dinero o no mejorar me afecta a mi negativamente. En ese aspecto soy objetivo.

Respondiendo a tus preguntas:

Yo me acerco a cámaras de comercio en ciertos temas puntuales. Por ejemplo, cuando estoy tiempo en el extranjero. He vivido muchos años fuera y a veces en sitios donde la presencia de españoles es escasa. ¿Te imaginas una embajada o consulado que tenga como *residentes* a menos de 500 españoles? en esos casos, ya sea para hacer negocios, o para que el propio embajador o sus ayudantes expliquen políticas de ese pais, es muy conveniente acercarse a su cámara de comercio.

Luego ya tienes las cámaras de comercio en España, que en mi experiencia personal funcionan de forma un poco distinta. Mi experiencia no ha sido tan buena y me he sentido como si estuviera en un cortijo de señoritos. No hablo de ciudades muy grandes y eso podría influenciar. Y tampoco me paso la vida allí porque no es mi trabajo.

Mi relación con las cámaras de comercio es puramente técnica. Para que te hagas una idea, por ejemplo necesitar componentes o materias primas y preguntar quien se dedica a eso y que me pongan en contacto con esa persona. Y a partir de ahí pues vas tirando del hilo porque muchas veces a la gente le gusta hablar. 

*¿A que me dedico? Pues soy un currito*. Tengo un puesto de mando medio en una empresa internacional. No soy comercial ni vendo nada. Mi perfil es técnico. Tengo unos proyectos y un equipo, y unos plazos y un presupuesto. Osea, soy el típico que, sin ser jefazo, tengo a gente a mi cargo, pero tambien tengo a gente a la que debo reportar. Contrato y despido a gente, pero estoy muy expuesto a que me despidan en cualquier momento debido a mi puesto. Mi vida, generalmente en España, se desarrolla en un entorno 100% internacional. Decirte que soy arquitecto o ingeniero o abogado (tengo titulación universitaria, por cierto) no protegería mi privacidad y tampoco te aportaría nada que pudiera servirte para tomar decisiones en base a mis aportaciones, además de que a nivel personal y al menos por el momento dude que busques nada positivo conmigo. *Lo que supongo irá ocurriendo es una serie de CSIs, o buscar "pillarme" en éste o aquel comentario, o la típica gracieta o reirte de mi. Osea, lo que ya has hecho pero intensificado en el tiempo. *También espero el tipico "seguro que" en plan "seguro que eres reponedor del mercadona" o "seguro que no has salido de tu pueblo" o cosas así. Yo por mi parte responderé según me apetezca poniéndote la cara colorada. Hago lo humanamente posible por no iniciar confrontaciones pero tampoco me quedo de brazos cruzados. Como ya te he explicado, como éste subforo debería ser y como es refleja como los Españoles deberíamos ser y como en realidad somos.

Entiendo que tu interés por saber a lo que me dedico es el preludio de un intento de ridiculizarme. No eres el primero y no pasa nada. Es un poco como cuando sabes que a las 12 viene un tren y son las 11.58. No sirve de nada lamentarme que si el tren pasara a las 12:05 nos iría mejor a los dos. Un buen tren es como un buen Español, son totalmente predecibles.

*En cualquier caso creo que donde si puedo serte de ayuda es en empresas de dividendos.* Tengo un hilo abierto para ello. Como este año no me sale de los cojones ir con bozal me he mudado a Alemania (mi empresa tiene oficinas en muchos sitios y también puedo teletrabajar) y he ido invirtiendo en varias empresas alemanas y americanas. En el hilo puedes verlas y los motivos.

Como inversor por dividendos mi perfil es bastante distinto al de muchos foreros. He observado (y no hay nada malo en hecho) que el forero de este subforo suele ser muchas veces daytrader, o a corto plazo, o enfocado en comprar bajo y vender alto. En mi caso tengo alguna inversión así, pero mi objetivo ideal es mantener las acciones y ganar con los dividendos. Repito, para mas detalles mira mi hilo.

Y por sectores pues voy mas o menos diversificado pero sin pasarme. Tengo REIT, químicas, electrónica, algo de energía, e incluso a Walt Disney.

*Creo que no se me ha olvidado nada pero si quieres añadir munición con alguna otra pregunta trampa no te cortes, aunque por el bien del hilo preferiría hablar de IAG.*


----------



## RockLobster (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra.
> 
> En teoría, el subforo ideal estaría compuesto de gente que hace distintas cosas y se mueven en distintos ámbitos. Que yo sepa y respetando su anonimato, tenemos a foreros autónomos, otros que (como yo) trabajamos por cuenta ajena, tambien foreros que se dedican o tienen grandes conocimientos de sectores especializados, etc...
> 
> ...



Paranoia, mania persecutoria, proyeccion y delirios de mediocridad en un solo mensaje.

No soy psicologo, pero has pensando en ir a terapia? Lo digo por Tu bien y con sinceridad absoluta.

Gracias por el ofrecimiento de ayuda con empresas de dividendos, Pero digamos que mi estilo de inversion difiere del tuyo.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ago 2020)

M elargo a 2,40, suerte.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Paranoia, mania persecutoria, proyeccion y delirios de mediocridad en un solo mensaje.
> 
> *No soy psicologo*, pero has pensando en ir a terapia? Lo digo por Tu bien y con sinceridad absoluta.
> 
> Gracias por el ofrecimiento de ayuda con empresas de dividendos, Pero digamos que mi estilo de inversion difiere del tuyo.



Simplemente he pensado que me escribes diciendo que he escrito algo que no he escrito. Te pido pruebas que lo confirmen, y te rajas.

A partir de ahi, gracietas y gilipolleces. Solo tienes que ver como te he eecrito en mi último mensaje, incluso respondiendo a tus preguntas.

En fin, ya sabes para la próxima y así te ahorras la cara colorada.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> M elargo a 2,40, suerte.



Pues no has hecho mal si tienes en cuenta que los de Qatar han dicho públicamente que apoyarían la disolución de septiembre.

Dicho ésto, a ver por donde salen los inversores. Ya solo falta un troleo de Robinhood.

Y sigo en mis trece. Lluvia de millones de la UE bajo excusitas.


----------



## RockLobster (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Simplemente he pensado que me escribes diciendo que he escrito algo que no he escrito. Te pido pruebas que lo confirmen, y te rajas.
> 
> A partir de ahi, gracietas y gilipolleces. Solo tienes que ver como te he eecrito en mi último mensaje, incluso respondiendo a tus preguntas.
> 
> En fin, ya sabes para la próxima y así te ahorras la cara colorada.



No eres lo bastante importante para que me revise 120 paginas en este hilo rebuscando tus gilipolleces que TODOS conocen.

Recalco NO ERES LO BASTANTE IMPORTANTE.

Y me Suda Los huevos que en Tu ultimo mensaje fueras amable, Los otros tres Eran brutalmente insultantes.

No eres el Centro del universo y las cosas no son amables cuando Tu decides que Sean amables.

Yo entiendo que tiene que ser jodido vivir con la conciencia sucia, y por eso te lo digo y no es gracieta: busca ayuda


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> No eres lo bastante importante para que me revise 120 paginas en este hilo rebuscando tus gilipolleces que TODOS conocen.
> 
> Recalco NO ERES LO BASTANTE IMPORTANTE.
> 
> ...



No tienes lo que hay que tener para lanzar una acusación de algo supuestamente sencillo y fácil, y luego demostrarlo.

Recalco: No tienes lo que hay que tener.

Mis mensajes son insultantes cuando responden con insultos, y amables cuando responden de forma amable, incluso a sabiendas que daba exáctamente igual lo que te respondiera como te lo dejé claro. 

Yo no decido nada. Simplemente respondo tal y como tu escribes.

Aqui el que ha empezado acusando sin pruebas has sido tú, y el que ha insultado has sido tú.

Por cierto, cuando te saques la titulación de psicólogo te sales del bar y me haces el análisis ese que dices. Mientras tanto, igual te conviene a ti ver el tema de mentir patológicamente y tal. Pero no te preocupes que yo si que no soy psicólogo, mucho menos de barra de bar.

Lo que debe ser duro es que te pongan la cara colorada a cada mensaje.


----------



## RockLobster (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No tienes lo que hay que tener para lanzar una acusación de algo supuestamente sencillo y fácil, y luego demostrarlo.
> 
> Recalco: No tienes lo que hay que tener.
> 
> ...



La cara colorada la tengo, de lo mucho que me rio con cada mensaje tuyo 

No nos faltes nunca!

PD: mi "acusacion" inicial fue "asI lleves Tanta paz como has traido"

Como ataque es bastante light


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ago 2020)

Dejadlo ya, vamos al lio del hilo que es lo que a alguien le puede interesasr.

IAG deberia haber subido hoy de 2,53 o quedarse cerca, puede que este respirando un poco despues de la fulgurante subida, y es muy posible que siga el canal alcista hasta...2,80? ni idea, pero lo que me da miedo de verdad es el SP y el NASDAQ, que estan en modo irracional y cualquier dia se llevan todo por delante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

Que si que si, pero que no tienes lo que hay que tener para acusar con pruebas.

Tan sencillo como eso, "psicólogo".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Dejadlo ya, vamos al lio del hilo que es lo que a alguien le puede interesasr.
> 
> IAG deberia haber subido hoy de 2,53 o quedarse cerca, puede que este respirando un poco despues de la fulgurante subida, y es muy posible que siga el canal alcista hasta...2,80? ni idea, pero lo que me da miedo de verdad es el SP y el NASDAQ, que estan en modo irracional y cualquier dia se llevan todo por delante.



Mi opinión: Yo veo Agosto mas o menos fijado hasta final de mes. A mi lo que me da "miedo" es la junta de accionistas de Sptiembre.

Creo que ahí es donde se decididirá el futuro a medio plazo...si vienen los millones de los que hablo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> M elargo a 2,40, suerte.



A 2.38 la tienes ahora. Puntería.


----------



## makaveli_sano (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A 2.38 la tienes ahora. Puntería.




si las venderías ahora ganarías 840 euros?
¿cuanto de comisiones te quitaría el broker, o mejor dicho el neto que te quedaría a tí despues de venderlas?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

makaveli_sano dijo:


> si las venderías ahora ganarías 840 euros?
> ¿cuanto de comisiones te quitaría el broker, o mejor dicho el neto que te quedaría a tí despues de venderlas?



Disculpa pero creo que ese comentario no era para mi sino para el compañero @mataresfacil.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ago 2020)

makaveli_sano dijo:


> si las venderías ahora ganarías 840 euros?
> ¿cuanto de comisiones te quitaría el broker, o mejor dicho el neto que te quedaría a tí despues de venderlas?



Lo del broker es irrelevante lo que me preocupa es el palo de hacienda, es un motivo que lastra la entrada de dinero en nuestro indice de gacelas y pacos como yo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (12 Ago 2020)

Un día más en la oficina...

Tui recibirá más ayudas estatales por valor de 1.200 millones de euros

Latam Airlines Group reporta caída de más de 93% del tráfico de pasajeros y de carga durante julio

La aerolínea brasileña Azul logra un acuerdo para pagar un 77% menos este año en los contratos de aeronaves

Ryanair: La aerolínea contra el sector, advierte de que se opondrá a una posible ayuda del estado a Iberia


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Tui recibirá más ayudas estatales por valor de 1.200 millones de euros



Creo recordar haber mencionado algo el viernes pasado...en fin. IAg a 1.98 por entonces...en fin.

Ahora mismo lo que mas me interesa es saber cómo se va a diluir IAG, porque se diluirá, ¿no?


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ago 2020)

Si mañana se levanta bajista puede que mas pronto que tarde veamos minimos, sobre todo si se cumple lo que has puesto. De todas formas las van a rescatar, lo siento por Raynar y Easyjet.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (12 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo recordar haber mencionado algo el viernes pasado...en fin. IAg a 1.98 por entonces...en fin.
> 
> Ahora mismo lo que mas me interesa es saber cómo se va a diluir IAG, porque se diluirá, ¿no?



La ampliación de capital de IAG diluirá al accionista que no acuda en casi un 50%


----------



## Pacohimbersor (13 Ago 2020)

Ryanair e IAG reaniman el tráfico de Aena tras el estado de alarma


----------



## Feti (13 Ago 2020)

Todavía la esperáis a 1.5? Teniendo en cuenta el nivel de la ak, un precio entorno a 1.2 podría ser el más adecuado.... Pero a saber, con este subidon que ha dado esta semana ya no sabe uno que ostias pasa.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ago 2020)

Hay que hacer caso a The Economist y analizar la portada que sacan nada más empezar el año, cuando aún no había ninguna restricción en los vuelos...en el ojo está la clave...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Ago 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Todavía la esperáis a 1.5? Teniendo en cuenta el nivel de la ak, un precio entorno a 1.2 podría ser el más adecuado.... Pero a saber, con este subidon que ha dado esta semana ya no sabe uno que ostias pasa.



Yo a quien espero es a Airbus. Con lo de los aranceles espero que vuelva a caer. Y tengo a un amiguito que piensa igual.

@SargentoHighway


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Ago 2020)

Bueno primer avion qué cojo desde que todo esto empezó en Febrero/Marzo. Vuelo de Stansted Al sir de España. El aeropuerto cálculo que estaría un 60% por debajo de lo que sería un día equivalente el verano pasado. Muchas tiendas, bares y restaurantes de comida rápida cerrados. El vuelo, de Ryanair, debe estar como al 30% de capacidad COMO MUCHO. Nunca había visto nada igual con Ryanair. En este vuelo están perdiendo pasta, por miles de euros. Sólo agradecerles que no lo cancelaran (como me ha tocado con unos cuantos vuelos de Vueling). Si Ryanair está así, que Dios nos pille confesados. Corto y cierro que esto sale.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno primer avion qué cojo desde que todo esto empezó en Febrero/Marzo. Vuelo de Stansted Al sir de España. El aeropuerto cálculo que estaría un 60% por debajo de lo que sería un día equivalente el verano pasado. Muchas tiendas, bares y restaurantes de comida rápida cerrados. El vuelo, de Ryanair, debe estar como al 30% de capacidad COMO MUCHO. Nunca había visto nada igual con Ryanair. En este vuelo están perdiendo pasta, por miles de euros. Sólo agradecerles que no lo cancelaran (como me ha tocado con unos cuantos vuelos de Vueling). Si Ryanair está así, que Dios nos pille confesados. Corto y cierro que esto sale.



Espero que hayas llegado bien a tu destino y si son vacaciones las disfrutes con salud. Yo de momento me sigo quedando en la Alemania de mis amores hasta que pase al menos la segunda pandemia. Ya te digo que este año mi declaración de la renta la hago aqui si o si, y veremos 2021.

Volviendo al tema IAG, como hablamos hace exáctamente una semana, las acciones siguen algo mejor aunque no como empezaron. Sigo esperando los movimientos pre-disolución.

Algunas voces la esperan a 1.5-1.6, otras dicen que no, que ahora todo para arriba. Mi opinión sigue sin cambiar; IAG, Lufthansa, y KLM-AirFrance van a recibir sendas lluvias de millones con excusitas.

Yo hasta me huelo medidas especiales para poder llenar vuelos con seguridad. Yo miraría stock en empresas que se dedican a reacondicionar aviones.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Ago 2020)

*S&P estima que el tráfico aéreo de pasajeros caerá entre un 60% y un 70% a nivel mundial este año*

*La agencia de calificación crediticia Standard & Poor's (S&P) estima que el tráfico aéreo de pasajeros se reducirá entre un 60% y un 70% a nivel global en 2020 frente al año anterior, unas previsiones más pesimistas que las que realizó a finales de mayo, cuando pronosticó una caída de entre el 50% y el 55%.*

En su análisis de la coyuntura actual del sector publicado esta semana, la empresa también calcula que el tráfico aéreo mundial caerá en 2021 entre un 30% y un 40% en relación a 2019, mientras que en 2022 la reducción frente al mismo año se moderará hasta el 15% o el 20% y que se recuperarán los niveles previos a la pandemia de forma gradual hacia 2024.

La compañía señaló que la pandemia del Covid-19 es la "crisis más severa" que ha tenido que afrontar el sector aéreo en su historia y argumentó que, en base a los datos de la Asociación Internacional del Transporte Aéreo (IATA), tras los ataques terroristas del 11-S, considerada hasta ahora la mayor crisis del ramo, el tráfico de pasajeros se redujo un 12%, "muy lejos" del 60%-70% que se prevé para este año.

Por otro lado, S&P apuntó que desde la irrupción de la pandemia ha reducido en varios niveles la calificación crediticia de la mayoría de las compañías aéreas que valora y destacó que actualmente solo tres mantienen el grado de inversión, concretamente, Ryanair, easyJet y Southwest Airlines.

En ese sentido, IAG, la matriz de Iberia, tenía una calificación por parte de S&P en febrero de este año de BBB/Estable y en la actualización realizada el 12 de agosto pasó a BB/Negativo.

"Es imposible predecir el ritmo, el alcance y el momento de la recuperación en los patrones de viaje con certeza. Es probable que continuemos revisando nuestras suposiciones a medida que la pandemia siga evolucionando", matizó la agencia, que reconoció el alto grado de incertidumbre sobre la evolución del Covid-19, que "seguirá siendo una amenaza hasta que haya una vacuna ampliamente disponible, lo que puede no ocurrir hasta la segunda mitad de 2021".

La agencia también señala en su análisis que a pesar de que las perspectivas de ingresos para las aerolíneas "son desalentadoras", ha habido algunos "aspectos positivos" que compensan parcialmente esa situación, como que los reembolsos de billetes para viajes cancelados "hasta ahora" no han causado una pérdida de liquidez como la esperada debido a los cupones para vuelos futuros.

En ese sentido, la agencia destacó que las dificultades de algunos pasajeros para conseguir reembolsos en efectivo en lugar de cupones han "provocado críticas a las aerolíneas en algunos casos" y agregó que, a medida que se utilicen, las aerolíneas no recibirán efectivo e incurrirán en costes.

Asimismo, S&P señaló que muchas compañías han reducido por encima de lo previsto los costes operativos y que los gobiernos de muchos países han proporcionado una "generosa ayuda" a las aerolíneas en forma de efectivo, subvenciones (principalmente para apoyar el empleo), inyecciones de capital y préstamos respaldados por el Estado.

"Estos (los gobiernos) han demostrado ser cruciales para respaldar las necesidades de liquidez a corto plazo de las aerolíneas calificadas en Estados Unidos y en algunos países europeos. Por el contrario, hasta ahora ha habido poco apoyo en América Latina, donde algunas de las aerolíneas más grandes de la región se declararon en quiebra", valoró S&P.

S&P estima que el tráfico aéreo de pasajeros caerá entre un 60% y un 70% a nivel mundial este año


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Ago 2020)

Rescate o guano premiun, no hay mas, de momento queda fuera del radar a la espera de noticias.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (17 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Espero que hayas llegado bien a tu destino y si son vacaciones las disfrutes con salud. Yo de momento me sigo quedando en la Alemania de mis amores hasta que pase al menos la segunda pandemia. Ya te digo que este año mi declaración de la renta la hago aqui si o si, y veremos 2021.
> 
> Volviendo al tema IAG, como hablamos hace exáctamente una semana, las acciones siguen algo mejor aunque no como empezaron. Sigo esperando los movimientos pre-disolución.
> 
> ...



Todavia sigues dando la murga con la puta mierda de IAG, hijo de puta? Inmensamemte Abriendo Grande (IAG) sera despiezada y ampliada de capital por partes y los pardillos que sigan tus consejos de MIERDA acabaran porculizados y sin un puto duro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *S&P estima que el tráfico aéreo de pasajeros caerá entre un 60% y un 70% a nivel mundial este año*
> 
> *La agencia de calificación crediticia Standard & Poor's (S&P) estima que el tráfico aéreo de pasajeros se reducirá entre un 60% y un 70% a nivel global en 2020 frente al año anterior, unas previsiones más pesimistas que las que realizó a finales de mayo, cuando pronosticó una caída de entre el 50% y el 55%.*
> 
> ...



Estan preparando a la población para la siguiente lluvia de millones.

Acordaos.

En un par de semanitas llegan las disoluciones, la recogida de millones, los duros a cuatro pesetas, y esas cosas.


----------



## no_me_consta (17 Ago 2020)

Hay q comprar a 0,01


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 Ago 2020)

Ryanair recortará un 20% su capacidad por la falta de demanda

Los pilotos de Ryanair ceden y acceden a bajarse un 20% el sueldo durante cinco años

Ayuda de 1.000 M € para salvar la aerolínea SAS | Transportes

La agonía del sector aéreo: Iberia, Vueling y Ryanair pierden el 85% de los clientes este verano


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Espero que hayas llegado bien a tu destino y si son vacaciones las disfrutes con salud. Yo de momento me sigo quedando en la Alemania de mis amores hasta que pase al menos la segunda pandemia. Ya te digo que este año mi declaración de la renta la hago aqui si o si, y veremos 2021.
> 
> Volviendo al tema IAG, como hablamos hace exáctamente una semana, las acciones siguen algo mejor aunque no como empezaron. Sigo esperando los movimientos pre-disolución.
> 
> ...



Embarcando ahora en un vuelo de Vueling del sur al norte de España. Capacidad sobre 180 personas supongo. Seremos unos 70-80 (a ojo). Este aeropuerto tenía casi todas las tiendas Y bares cerrados, eso me extrañó bastante, que ni un bar abierto en toda la zona de embarque, y es un aeropuerto medio.

Seguiremos informando. Lo que está claro es que Vueling está PERDIENDO dinero con este vuelo, que es que encima me costó el billete 35 pavos o así


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Ago 2020)

El bajista Marshall Wace irrumpe en Aena después de cinco años libre de cortos

Vueling e Iberia estudian recortar la capacidad ante la caída de la demanda

IAG no para de dar bandazos en bolsa, presa del vaivén del Brexit y la pandemia

Las aerolíneas y el turismo alertan de la destrucción de un millón de empleos


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Embarcando ahora en un vuelo de Vueling del sur al norte de España. Capacidad sobre 180 personas supongo. Seremos unos 70-80 (a ojo). Este aeropuerto tenía casi todas las tiendas Y bares cerrados, eso me extrañó bastante, que ni un bar abierto en toda la zona de embarque, y es un aeropuerto medio.
> 
> Seguiremos informando. Lo que está claro es que Vueling está PERDIENDO dinero con este vuelo, que es que encima me costó el billete 35 pavos o así



el petroleo va barato ahora, dudo que pierdan dinero.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Ago 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> el petroleo va barato ahora, dudo que pierdan dinero.



No funciona así hermano. El petróleo no es un coste tan importante como para que un avión con 60 personas a 30 euros el billete gane dinero. Creeme que no. Es como decir que un bus gana dinero con cinco clientes en un trayecto de 5 horas que pagan 10 euros, solo porque la.gasolina está barata. Si todo fuera tan fácil no estarian la mitad de las aerolíneas quebradas y la otra mitad a punto de quebrar, no?


----------



## BABY (19 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No funciona así hermano. El petróleo no es un coste tan importante como para que un avión con 60 personas a 30 euros el billete gane dinero. Creeme que no. Es como decir que un bus gana dinero con cinco clientes en un trayecto de 5 horas que pagan 10 euros, solo porque la.gasolina está barata. Si todo fuera tan fácil no estarian la mitad de las aerolíneas quebradas y la otra mitad a punto de quebrar, no?





Estebaranz analiza Easy Jet , Pfizer e ING. Apunta al informe de Goldman Sachs donde se indica una posible subida de las cíclicas castigadas en previsión de una solución “al problema actual” este otoño nada menos. Ojalá que sea verdad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Ago 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Estebaranz analiza Easy Jet , Pfizer e ING. Apunta al informe de Goldman Sachs donde se indica una posible subida de las cíclicas castigadas en previsión de una solución “al problema actual” este otoño nada menos. Ojalá que sea verdad.



Estebaranz...el.que hacia un pacoanalisis del Santander sin analizarlo por partes ni hacer un informe detallado de la.morosidad, ni de la duración de unos tipos negativos por AÑOS, ni de la decadencia y declive EDTRUCTURAL de la banca minorista y tal. Hmmmm si. Suena algo confiable. He cambiado mi opinión de las aerolíneas ahora mismo gracias a el


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Ago 2020)

Por si alguno no lo entiende es IRÓNICO. Fijate si estebaranz cree en las aerolíneas, que hasta hace al menos un mes, NO LLEVABA ni una en cartera, y en cambio su principal posición combinada son dos empresas de leasing de aviones. Festival del húmor para gacelas...


----------



## BABY (19 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estebaranz...el.que hacia un pacoanalisis del Santander sin analizarlo por partes ni hacer un informe detallado de la.morosidad, ni de la duración de unos tipos negativos por AÑOS, ni de la decadencia y declive EDTRUCTURAL de la banca minorista y tal. Hmmmm si. Suena algo confiable. He cambiado mi opinión de las aerolíneas ahora mismo gracias a el



El Pacoanalisis del Santander contrasta bastante con este (donde no hace de YouTuber). Al César lo que es del Cesar.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Ago 2020)

BABY dijo:


> El Pacoanalisis del Santander contrasta bastante con este (donde no hace de YouTuber). Al César lo que es del Cesar.



El Estebaranz "gestor" es el puto amo, el Estebaranz "Youtuber" da vergüenza ajena. Por desgracia el Youtuber se está comiendo al gestor... Que en parte lo entiendo, le sale mucho más rentable su faceta Youtuber.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Ago 2020)

BABY dijo:


> El Pacoanalisis del Santander contrasta bastante con este (donde no hace de YouTuber). Al César lo que es del Cesar.




Qué me vas a contar, si Se&U va a ser una de las principales posiciones de mi cartera. Y todo gracias a Estebaranz. Que por cierto es mi gestor value favorito. Pero piensa que a los que tenemos un nivel al menos medio, no puede servirnos un análisis que hace para gente que no sabe ni leer una cuenta de resultados, como son sus videos actuales. O coges un segmento o coger otro, pero pillar.amboa es casi imposible. Y sólo viendo cómo ha crecido su número de seguidores, está claro el camino que ha tomado.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Qué me vas a contar, si Se&U va a ser una de las principales posiciones de mi cartera. Y todo gracias a Estebaranz. Que por cierto es mi gestor value favorito. Pero piensa que a los que tenemos un nivel al menos medio, no puede servirnos un análisis que hace para gente que no sabe ni leer una cuenta de resultados, como son sus videos actuales. O coges un segmento o coger otro, pero pillar.amboa es casi imposible. Y sólo viendo cómo ha crecido su número de seguidores, está claro el camino que ha tomado.



Yo estoy aprendiendo de cero y los vídeos de Estebaranz me gustan y se me hacen muy didácticos.
Entiendo que para gente avanzada serán cosas muy básicas o análisis simplistas, pero para empezar está muy bien.
Es un poco robótico, pero me gusta.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Ago 2020)

vurvujo dijo:


> Yo estoy aprendiendo de cero y los vídeos de Estebaranz me gustan y se me hacen muy didácticos.
> Entiendo que para gente avanzada serán cosas muy básicas o análisis simplistas, pero para empezar está muy bien.
> Es un poco robótico, pero me gusta.



Pero aprendes con los vídeos primeros, o con los últimos de su canal? Porque básicamente no se parecen en nada. Y para mí incluso para.gente iniciándose, veo muy difícil aprender cosas relevantes en los últimos vídeos. Son simplemente caca de la vaca. Es asi


----------



## Veloc (20 Ago 2020)

Estebaranz tiene varios videos en los que recomienda empresas simplemente porque famosos inversores norteamericanos han invertido en ellas; seguir esos consejos de inversión porque sí me parece peligroso, los grandes también se equivocan, véase Buffet por ejemplo.

En la mayoría de videos calcula el precio futuro de las acciones en base a conocer el PER histórico de ese sector y el bpa esperado; creo que hay muchos más aspectos, ratios a valorar y analizar en las empresas y sus sectores que influyen en las cotizaciones en una empresa a parte este.

Sin embargo; en los videos del principio, como por ejemplo el de las empresas de leasing de aviones, hace un análisis mucho más exhaustivo, teniendo en cuenta muchas más variables y ratios que no tiene en cuenta en los últimos videos, de hecho aquel era un video muy largo y los últimos son análisis de empresas que duran 1 o 2 minutos.


----------



## BABY (20 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero aprendes con los vídeos primeros, o con los últimos de su canal? Porque básicamente no se parecen en nada. Y para mí incluso para.gente iniciándose, veo muy difícil aprender cosas relevantes en los últimos vídeos. Son simplemente caca de la vaca. Es asi



Los vídeos del principio donde enseña contabilidad, PER, valoración de empresas....son muy didácticos. Los vídeos de e ahora son una promoción para sus cursos que probablemente sean productivos y rigurosos. Y que conste que lo entiendo perfectamente pues sus conocimientos y tiempo tienen su valor y el que quiera aprender de él, que pague.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero aprendes con los vídeos primeros, o con los últimos de su canal? Porque básicamente no se parecen en nada. Y para mí incluso para.gente iniciándose, veo muy difícil aprender cosas relevantes en los últimos vídeos. Son simplemente caca de la vaca. Es asi



Creo que eran viejos. Eran asuntos más o menos teóricos por ejemplo "guía rápida para aprender a invertir" o "cómo empezaría a invertir" que los tengo aquí en mi lista de favoritos de YouTube.
Quedo atento a lo que comentas cuando vea los vídeos más nuevos.
¿Alguna otra recomendación de vídeos? (ya me habían recomendado unos libros).


----------



## BABY (20 Ago 2020)

vurvujo dijo:


> Creo que eran viejos. Eran asuntos más o menos teóricos por ejemplo "guía rápida para aprender a invertir" o "cómo empezaría a invertir" que los tengo aquí en mi lista de favoritos de YouTube.
> Quedo atento a lo que comentas cuando vea los vídeos más nuevos.
> ¿Alguna otra recomendación de vídeos? (ya me habían recomendado unos libros).



Mira los 3 primeros vídeos de este enlace. Explica lo básico muy bien y de manera mucho más natural que los nuevos, donde parece un teleñeco.

Recopilación vídeos formativos "El Arte de Invertir"


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (20 Ago 2020)

IAG hoy otra vez siendo la peor accion del Gitanibex 35.

Abre feministo - bateman, abre grande y no pares de tragar zurullo IAG jajajajaja


----------



## Pacohimbersor (20 Ago 2020)

Las aerolíneas vuelven a ser nacionales con el dinero del contribuyente

Aena será la primera gestora aeroportuaria en recuperar el dividendo, según Credit Suisse


Por otro lado hoy he estado en la estación de tren de Chamartín, en Madrid, y me ha sorprendido la tan poca gente que había que he abierto otro hilo en el foro. Juzguen ustedes mismos:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Las aerolíneas vuelven a ser nacionales con el dinero del contribuyente





> La justificación de estos rescates millonarios es la crítica salud financiera de las aerolíneas tras registrar pérdidas récord en el primer semestre del año debido al parón de la práctica totalidad de sus flotas por los meses de confinamiento. De enero a junio, Air France-KLM perdió 4.413 millones de euros; IAG, 3.806 millones y Lufthansa, 3.617 millones. Las tres mayores aerolíneas ex-nacionales acumulan unos números rojos de 12.000 millones de euros. Una situación insostenible que ha precisado el socorro del Estado.
> 
> El Gobierno alemán ha aprobado ayudas por 9.000 millones para Lufthansa, entre participaciones directas y préstamos con garantía pública, lo que le permitirá llegar a controlar el 20% aunque puede elevarse hasta el 25%, convirtiéndose en el mayor accionista. En el caso de Air France-KLM, donde los Estados francés y holandés ya son los primeros accionistas con el 28% del capital, el plan de ayudas de ambos países se eleva a 10.000 millones. Alitalia, en quiebra antes de la pandemia, tendrá que volver a ser renacionalizada completamente con un coste mínimo de 3.000 millones de euros. La portuguesa TAP, que apenas había cumplido cinco años como compañía privada, también volverá a ser propiedad del Estado en un 75%, después de inyectarle 1.200 millones.



Aqui me autocito, del pasado viernes:


> Mi opinión sigue sin cambiar; IAG, Lufthansa, y KLM-AirFrance van a recibir sendas lluvias de millones con excusitas.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ago 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estebaranz...el.que hacia un pacoanalisis del Santander sin analizarlo por partes ni hacer un informe detallado de la.morosidad, ni de la duración de unos tipos negativos por AÑOS, ni de la decadencia y declive EDTRUCTURAL de la banca minorista y tal. Hmmmm si. Suena algo confiable. He cambiado mi opinión de las aerolíneas ahora mismo gracias a el



Como les gusta a los inversores value meterse en la mierda y retozar en ella. Y eso que este es de los más moderados, Iván Martín de magañanes, compró Renault, carrefour... Por no hablar del gran gurú Parames, con su mierda de panes suizos, sus barquitos oxidados, su telefónica en su fondo ibérico o su SAN.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (24 Ago 2020)

Las aerolíneas dan un paso atrás: crecen las compañías que cancelan vuelos en España por los rebrotes

IAG: un informe afirma que puede superar la crisis sin despidos | Noticias de Aerolíneas | Revista de turismo Preferente.com

Las pernoctaciones hoteleras se desploman un 73,4% en julio pese al fin del estado de alarma

Otoño negro: oleada de despidos y cierres en el sector turístico de cara a septiembre

El turismo afronta el otoño con un desplome de más del 90% de las reservas

La pandemia alimenta los tambores de fusión en el sector hotelero


----------



## DigitalMarketer (25 Ago 2020)

Habrá mucha AK pero de momento a 2.30 
+5% hoy


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Como les gusta a los inversores value meterse en la mierda y retozar en ella. Y eso que este es de los más moderados, Iván Martín de magañanes, compró Renault, carrefour... Por no hablar del gran gurú Parames, con su mierda de panes suizos, sus barquitos oxidados, su telefónica en su fondo ibérico o su SAN.



Renault se esta hinchando a pillar dinero del gobierno Francés y que quieres que te diga, me gusta el dinero venga de donde venga. El gobierno Francés quiere hacer de Renault la empresa de coches eléctricos de Europa. Estan empecinados en ello. Y se van a llevar los contratos que hagan falta y las ayudas de mierda que hagan falta.

Yo telefónica o SAN ni con Wifi, pero Renault es diferente no porque sea una buena empresa sino, como IAG, por el aluvión de ayuditas. A partir de 20 euros para mi se pondría interesante, y espero (sueño con) verla a ese precio una vez publiquen los siguientes datos trimestrales.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Habrá mucha AK pero de momento a 2.30
> +5% hoy



Guarda las alegrías que la junta de accionistas es el 8 de Septiembre. Ahí te puedes comer una caida y verla entre 1.5-2 euros.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (25 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Guarda las alegrías que la junta de accionistas es el 8 de Septiembre. Ahí te puedes comer una caida y verla entre 1.5-2 euros.



¿Y hasta entonces? ¿puede ponerse a 2.40?


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Renault se esta hinchando a pillar dinero del gobierno Francés y que quieres que te diga, me gusta el dinero venga de donde venga. El gobierno Francés quiere hacer de Renault la empresa de coches eléctricos de Europa. Estan empecinados en ello. Y se van a llevar los contratos que hagan falta y las ayudas de mierda que hagan falta.
> 
> Yo telefónica o SAN ni con Wifi, pero Renault es diferente no porque sea una buena empresa sino, como IAG, por el aluvión de ayuditas. A partir de 20 euros para mi se pondría interesante, y espero (sueño con) verla a ese precio una vez publiquen los siguientes datos trimestrales.



Ya, pero estos gestores pillaron a Renault a 80 euros o por encima...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Y hasta entonces? ¿puede ponerse a 2.40?



Pues no tengo ni idea. Lo único que sé es lo de la lluvia de millones y que será con excusitas de todo tipo, incluso compras/ventas/leasings encubiertos.

Si me pides O-PI-NIÓN, sin datos, yo no me la imagino tan arriba. Y como ODIO dar opiniones sin datos te aviso de nuevo que ésto es puramente yo con el codo en la barra del bar. No tengo datos y tengo muchas posibilidades de equivocarme.

Donde no me voy a equivocar es en lo de los millones by the face. Será poco a poco, rápido o lento, pero ya lo verás.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya, pero estos gestores pillaron a Renault a 80 euros o por encima...



Pues muy mal porque Renault venía tocada desde hace tiempo.

Si miras su balance, deudas, etc...y tienes en cuenta el fiasco con Nissan y Mitsubishi (que podría haber sido una genialidad pero al final la cagaron por la falta de sinergía real, en mi opinión personal) si tras la lluvia de millones acaba en 50 euros estará muy bien, y a 70 estará extraordinaria, pero van a pasar años para verla así, y veremos si los follaárboles no acaban con toda la industria del automovil europeo.

Pero Renault es una marca que arriesga y eso yo lo respeto. Tienen un coche con buena fama (el Clio) y una población a la que le gustan esos coches. Y además tienes a Dacia en Brasil que, sin llegar al nivel de Fiat, lo esta petando.

Yo estoy convencido de que Renault va a sobrevivir, cosa que dudo de marcas como Nissan por ejemplo. Y sé que si la compras ahora mismo a 24-25 pavos y tienes MUCHA paciencia creo que al final saldrá bien. ¿Yo? Solo si baja de 20 porque tengo otros valores donde poner mi dinero. O igual 22 si me pillas bebido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

IAG camino del 2.4...y el 8 de Septiembre se aprueba el guano...¿qué leches esta pasando?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Ago 2020)

El verano no salva a las aerolíneas de la crisis del coronavirus: las últimas compañías que han anunciado despidos

Los empleados del sector aeronáutico lanzan un SOS al Gobierno ante la ola de despidos


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Ago 2020)

Estoy que no se que cojones hacer. La mantengo? Ha tocado.suelo ya? Es que ni de coña, si lo de la plandemia va para largo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> El verano no salva a las aerolíneas de la crisis del coronavirus: las últimas compañías que han anunciado despidos
> 
> Los empleados del sector aeronáutico lanzan un SOS al Gobierno ante la ola de despidos



Gracias por los aportes.

Por cierto ¿me autocito otra vez o ya lo empezais a creer? Excusitas de mierda incoming...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Estoy que no se que cojones hacer. La mantengo? Ha tocado.suelo ya? Es que ni de coña, si lo de la plandemia va para largo



¿Tienes acciones de IAG? ¿A cuánto las comprastes?

En cualquier caso el 8 de Septiembre casi casi seguro se aprueba el guano: Gerardo Ortega: "No se asusten, pero a priori IAG puede caer hasta un 28%" | Capital Radio


----------



## Coronavirus (27 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> IAG camino del 2.4...y el 8 de Septiembre se aprueba el guano...¿qué leches esta pasando?



Yo pille a 2,25 y esperando, tampoco se entiende nada la verdad, veremos...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Tienes acciones de IAG? ¿A cuánto las comprastes?
> 
> En cualquier caso el 8 de Septiembre casi casi seguro se aprueba el guano: Gerardo Ortega: "No se asusten, pero a priori IAG puede caer hasta un 28%" | Capital Radio



Meti 1000 a 2.30 hace 2 días. Las acabo de vender a 2.39. Que me quiten lo bailao.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Yo pille a 2,25 y esperando, tampoco se entiende nada la verdad, veremos...



Esperan una disolución a 2 euros, en el mejor de los casos, y 1.5 en el peor. Qatar ya dijo que ellos querían eso...



Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Meti 1000 a 2.30 hace 2 días. Las acabo de vender a 2.39. Que me quiten lo bailao.



Desde un punto de vista conservador es lo mejor que has podido hacer.

Dicho ésto:

En éste tipo de juegos quienes sobreviven salen reforzados. IAG históricamente nunca (hasta ahora) ha bajado de 4 euros y ha llegado a mas de 7. Si uno compra ahora (que no lo recomiendo) a 2.4, las acciones se caen a 1.5, y en el 2023 las tenemos a 4...pues ni tan mal...

Pero es un juego arriesgado.


----------



## Coronavirus (27 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Esperan una disolución a 2 euros, en el mejor de los casos, y 1.5 en el peor. Qatar ya dijo que ellos querían eso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, me sobra la pasta feministo, que pase lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Meh, me sobra la pasta feministo, que pase lo que tenga que pasar.



Eso he querido observar en tus posts. Nadie tiene una bola de cristal, pero en GENERAL con paciencia y sentido común se suele ganar en bolsa.

Yo tengo en mi cartera valores que ahora mismo estan a mas de un +60% revalorizados...NI DE COÑA LOS SUELTO. Al mismo tiempo tengo a Shell a -13% que no solo no suelto sino que como caiga a -20% compro mas (cosa que espero cuando den dividendos en Septiembre).

Si por "me sobra la pasta" hablamos de que tienes todo pagado (hipoteca, créditos si tienes, etc...) entonces a mi también me sobra. Por eso precisamente creo que la mejor posición para quienes tenemos pasta "de sobra" es a muy largo plazo.


----------



## Coronavirus (27 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Eso he querido observar en tus posts. Nadie tiene una bola de cristal, pero en GENERAL con paciencia y sentido común se suele ganar en bolsa.
> 
> Yo tengo en mi cartera valores que ahora mismo estan a mas de un +60% revalorizados...NI DE COÑA LOS SUELTO. Al mismo tiempo tengo a Shell a -13% que no solo no suelto sino que como caiga a -20% compro mas (cosa que espero cuando den dividendos en Septiembre).
> 
> *Si por "me sobra la pasta" hablamos de que tienes todo pagado (hipoteca, créditos si tienes, etc...) entonces a mi también me sobra. Por eso precisamente creo que la mejor posición para quienes tenemos pasta "de sobra" es a muy largo plazo.*



Parecido, y sin obligaciones ni cargas, por tanto, cuando se ponga a 4 vendo ya sea en 2022 o 2032, no me urge para nada el dinero y gano por encima de mis hábitos de consumo... asi que... ¿qué más da?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Ago 2020)

Orden de compra a 2.45 euros. Como lo veis?


----------



## herodes2 (27 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> IAG camino del 2.4...y el 8 de Septiembre se aprueba el guano...¿qué leches esta pasando?



La AK va a ser muy fuerte, casi un 75% del valor en bolsa; los cuidadores tienen de encargarse de ponerla bonita para que la AK sea atractiva para los pardillos, si no hay bajadas fuertes en USA que eso no hay quien lo sostenga es posible que la lleven hacia los 3€ para así vender la AK entre 1,50 y 2€, que podría ser buen precio para entrar pero sólo para especuleo, a las aéreas que sobrevivan les va a quedar una muy larga travesía del desierto.


----------



## peterr (28 Ago 2020)

Entre comprar aig y quemar el dinero no veo mucha diferencia.
comprar acciones de una aerolínea actualmente, y luego se preguntan algunos porqué se arruina la gente en bolsa..


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 Ago 2020)

*Norwegian dispara sus pérdidas y avisa que necesita capital para sortear la insolvencia*
*La aerolínea de bajo coste pierde 503 millones de euros en seis meses*

Norwegian registró en el primer semestre pérdidas netas por valor de 5.300 millones de coronas noruegas (503,9 millones de euros) debido al impacto del Covid, según ha informado este viernes la aerolínea noruega de bajo coste. Antes del estallido de la pandemia, Norwegian había comunicado al mercado que obtendría beneficios en 2020, "con el mejor verano de toda su historia".

La empresa, de hecho, aseguró que necesitará capital adicional para cumplir con sus obligaciones, y está barajando colocación de acciones y ventas de activos. La firma ya recibió un préstamo respaldado por el gobierno y convirtió deuda en capital. La empresa advirtió de "un riesgo significativo de que la compañía se vuelva insolvente" si no logra llegar a un acuerdo con los acreedores y tener acceso a capital, así como reanudar las operaciones "normalizadas".

"Las estrictas restricciones de viaje impuestas por los gobiernos y la consiguiente caída en la demanda de los clientes nos obligaron a dejar 140 aviones en tierra y poner en suspenso aproximadamente 8.000 empleos", ha subrayado la aerolínea noruega.

Durante la primera mitad del año, 5,31 millones de clientes viajaron con Norwegian, un 71% menos que en el mismo periodo de 2019 y el tráfico de pasajeros retrocedió un 72%. En el segundo trimestre, la compañía sólo operó entre siete y ocho aviones en rutas nacionales dentro de Noruega.

Tras llevar a cabo un proceso de reestructuración, la empresa obtuvo acceso a la garantía de préstamo del Gobierno noruego de 3.000 millones de coronas noruegas (285,24 millones de euros) y 300 millones de coronas (28,52 millones de euros) adicionales por parte de bancos comerciales.

"Durante estos últimos meses hemos estado trabajando incansablemente para asegurarnos de que podemos salir de esta crisis como una empresa más fuerte y bien posicionada de cara a la competencia futura. Algunas de estas medidas han sido dolorosas, pero totalmente necesarias si queremos salir adelante", ha declarado el consejero delegado de Norwegian, Jacob Schram.

Norwegian dispara sus pérdidas y avisa que necesita capital para sortear la insolvencia


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Norwegian dispara sus pérdidas y avisa que necesita capital para sortear la insolvencia*
> *La aerolínea de bajo coste pierde 503 millones de euros en seis meses*
> 
> Norwegian registró en el primer semestre pérdidas netas por valor de 5.300 millones de coronas noruegas (503,9 millones de euros) debido al impacto del Covid, según ha informado este viernes la aerolínea noruega de bajo coste. Antes del estallido de la pandemia, Norwegian había comunicado al mercado que obtendría beneficios en 2020, "con el mejor verano de toda su historia".
> ...



Gracias como siempre.

Curioso. ¿Sabíais que IAG quiso comprar Norwegian en el 2018? Ésto es un golpe de suerte para ellos por partida doble, ya que ahora no se tienen que comer esas pérdidas además de que AÑOS MAS TARDE podrán tratar de hacerse con esas rutas, aunque creo que hay otras aerolíneas (¿Easyjet?) que podrían rellenar mejor ese hueco.

*En cualquier caso quizás esto sea parque del teatrillo para salvar a las grandes.* Mas o menos lo que pasó con Lehman Brothers pero en versión aerolíneas. Alguna tiene que caer para meter el miedo y que los gobiernos saquen otra vez las billeteras.

Personalmente esperaba mas mierda pero recapitulemos. Aerolíneas mas o menos serias que han quebrado de momento:

- Air Italy: Qatar la mató para meterse mas en IAG. De hecho, si sobrevive seguramente se comerá las mejores rutas de ésta.
- Alitalia.
- Virgin (Australia, Atlantic). Me sorprendió la verdad, pero tampoco sabía mucho de su salud.
- Air Mauritius: Según escuché por ahí, los inversores se pusieron muy nerviosos muy rápido y decidieron cerrar todas las puertas.
- German Airways: Esta sospecho que moría para salvar a Lufthansa.
- Avianca: Esta es la que creo que hizo saltar las alarmas de forma oficial y ayudo a la primera lluvia de millones.
- Thai Airways: Esta quebrada pero el gobierno no se lo permite. Como curiosidad pagó por anunciarse en la película "Heat" con Al Pacino y Robert de Niro.
- LATAM: Cayó como Avianca.

(No son todas, solo algunas que creo importantes)

Quizás usarán la acumulación de caidas para justificarlo, no lo sé. Lo único que sé es que van a llover millones...o eso o se sacarán una solución técnica de la manga en plan "sistema de inyección de aire para garantizar que no habrá infecciones" o hacer que la gente use las mascarillas esas de emergencia.

Tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## Zparo reincidente (28 Ago 2020)

No compréis van a empapelar , en junta se aprobará la emisión de 27500 millones de acciones


----------



## Pacohimbersor (1 Sep 2020)

Ryanair oferta un millón de asientos a 5 euros para 240 destinos

Iberia reta al Covid con una agresiva campaña de precios y flexibilidad

Aviones de dos pisos: se acabaron los problemas de distanciamiento social

American Airlines ejecutará 19.000 despidos en octubre si no se extienden las ayudas del Gobierno de EEUU

United Airlines despedirá a 2.850 de sus pilotos si no recibe más ayuda del gobierno de EEUU


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Sep 2020)

Moncloa abre la negociación con grandes empresas y pymes para repartir el fondo de la UE

Ya estan aqui...paquetón a IAG en 3..2..1..


----------



## Coronavirus (3 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Moncloa abre la negociación con grandes empresas y pymes para repartir el fondo de la UE
> 
> Ya estan aqui...paquetón a IAG en 3..2..1..



Tiene toda la pinta con lo que está pasando hoy....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Sep 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta con lo que está pasando hoy....



Ustec no ha visto nada aun zeñó.

Todavía nos queda la semana que viene con la caidita que se espera (1.5 - 2.00) y luego el milagro de un sistema nuevo que ahora a lo mejor se puede viajar y ya veremos...

En mi opinión, en éstos momentos todo depende de si se la pueden colar a inversores. Es posible que haya burbujeo (antes o despues de la reunión) y la lleguemos a ver a 3 euros, pero de momento todo indica que va para abajo...por el momento.

Quizás en 2021...


----------



## sashimi (3 Sep 2020)

Van a quedarse unos cuantos jugadores en mercado e IAG va a ser uno de ellos. Es una inversión que a medio/largo plazo va a dar buen resultado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Sep 2020)

sashimi dijo:


> Van a quedarse unos cuantos jugadores en mercado e IAG va a ser uno de ellos. Es una inversión que a medio/largo plazo va a dar buen resultado.



Las cosas estan ahora mismo demasiado en el aire (pun not intended) para tomar riesgos.

Además, viene una ola de abaratamiento de precios además de que el teletrabajo hará que muchos no vuelen mas.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ustec no ha visto nada aun zeñó.
> 
> Todavía nos queda la semana que viene con la caidita que se espera *(1.5 - 2.00)* y luego el milagro de un sistema nuevo que ahora a lo mejor se puede viajar y ya veremos...
> 
> ...



¿Lo dices por la AK el lunes?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Sep 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por la AK el lunes?



Si.

Qatar ya nos lo dijo. Aunque todo puede ocurrir...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Qatar ya nos lo dijo. Aunque todo puede ocurrir...



Yo he comprado esta mañana a 2.40. No me he salido, pero me huelo ostiazo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Sep 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Yo he comprado esta mañana a 2.40. No me he salido, pero me huelo ostiazo.



Es Una broma, verdad?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es Una broma, verdad?



Es la verdad, la he aguantado demasiado, ha llegado a estar a 2.495.

Bueno, veremos hasta donde baja. Por ahí dicen 2 euros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Sep 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Es la verdad, la he aguantado demasiado, ha llegado a estar a 2.495.
> 
> Bueno, veremos hasta donde baja. Por ahí dicen 2 euros.



Pues tio hay que tener cojones muy gordos. Que hasta Qatar lo ha dicho públicamente.

Lo raro sería que valiera mas de 2 euros. De hecho, 2 euros es el máximo que se baraja.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (7 Sep 2020)

Air Europa pide un rescate de 500 millones al Gobierno tras aumentar sus pérdidas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Air Europa pide un rescate de 500 millones al Gobierno tras aumentar sus pérdidas



Gracias como siempre @Pacohimbersor por tus cuidados aportes.

Mañana va a ser un dia entretenido. Me han llegado varios privados pidiendo consejo sobre el tema y parano repetirme he decidido poner aqui mi opinión.

*Opinión general 
NO TE METAS*. Ahora mismo no merece la pena. Quizás en unos meses.

*Si desatiendes mi consejo claro de NO TE METAS, e insistes en meterte*
Yo la iría a buscarla a 2.07, quizás 2.10, para venderla sin vacilar al llegar a 2.30 - 2.35 como mucho, cosa que debería llegar antes de terminar el año. Si quieres hacer un doble salto mortal coloca otro paquete de compra a 1.7 o incluso 1.5 por si suena la flauta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Sep 2020)

Reunión de mañana:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Sep 2020)

IAG airline's Walsh hands control to Gallego with crisis in mid-air


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Sep 2020)

IAG aborda hoy la ampliación de capital de 2.750 millones en su JGA

Investing.com - Este martes IAG (MC:ICAG) celebra su Junta General de Accionistas, en la que propondrá la ampliación de capital con derechos de suscripción preferente por un importe efectivo de hasta 2.750 millones de euros.

La compañía, que ya comunicó esta propuesta a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) el pasado 31 de julio, afirma que la ampliación cuenta con el respaldo de Qatar Airways, el mayor accionista de IAG (con un 25,1% de participación). "El resto de la propuesta de aumento de capital está asegurada en su totalidad, por ciertas entidades financieras por medio de un contrato de aseguramiento standby", explica la firma en el comunicado.

El objetivo de la ampliación de capital es reforzar el balance de IAG, reduciendo su apalancamiento financiero y aumentando su posición de liquidez. En su lucha contra los efectos negativos de la crisis del coronavirus, IAG tiene el reto de preservar la liquidez mediante una serie de medidas, entre ellas: reducción de capacidad; reducción de costes operativos; la acogida a los sistemas de protección de empleo en el Reino Unido, España e Irlanda; reducción del gasto discrecional, incluida la reducción a la mitad de las inversiones planificadas en los próximos tres años, y la reducción significativa de entregas futuras de aviones.

IAG también ha accedido a fuentes adicionales de liquidez, incluyendo la extensión de su acuerdo comercial a nivel mundial con American Express (NYSE:AXP) por 750 millones de libras y ha obtenido financiación adicional de aviones.


Creo que aqui esta la madre del cordero, tres años se espera de estancamiento en vuelos, madre mia como esto sea cierto el menor de nuestros problemas sera el tema aerolineas. La verdad es que las implicaciones dan miedo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Sep 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Creo que aqui esta la madre del cordero, tres años se espera de estancamiento en vuelos, madre mia como esto sea cierto el menor de nuestros problemas sera el tema aerolineas. La verdad es que las implicaciones dan miedo.



Al César lo que es del César, @arriba/abajo ha venido profetizando y los que le hemos escuchando hemos aprendido mucho. Dicho ésto, yo también he venido avisando sobre la inminente lluvia de millones.

Peeeeeeeeeeeero, no olvideis una cosita. En el microsegundo que se saquen de la manga cualquier chorradita (test rápidos, limpieza del aire en cabina, etc...) para "garanti-jaja-zar" que los vuelvos vuelven a ser seguros, las aerolíneas resurgirán de sus cenizas...por 15 minutos.

*Sacándo la bola de cristal (OJO, OPINIÓN PERSONAL)*

Dentro de un ratito tendremos los nuevos precios de IAG (me la espero por debajo de los 2.00 euros). A partir de ahí se clarifica la lluvia de millones y diría que la acción podría volver a subir, quizás 2.30 o 2.40, o incluso mas para finales de año. Un escenario que me imagino es verla a 1.70 o peor ahora y luego que suba a 2.40 en Noviembre-Diciembre.

Entonces es cuando llegará el dolor y la caida al 1.5 o mas abajo.

*Con la polla en la mano me tienen y eso que no llevo nada de ellos, pero es muy divertido observar como se hace historia.*


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Sep 2020)

Los resultados del próximo trimestre van a ser divertidísimos, cuando probablemente todas las aerolíneas sigan quemando caja a fuego, y eso con el verano ya metido, imaginaros luego al siguiente trimestre, que es uno de los flojos....las aerolíneas se van a ir desangrando trimestre a trimestre, luego lo que hagan en bolsa no depende de mí análisis y ahí no entro. Pero tengo claro que no voy a meterme en una empresa que está quemando caja cada trimestre de forma constante (bueno miento, solo entraría en una, relacionada con este sector además, pero es un secretito que me guardo)


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Los resultados del próximo trimestre van a ser divertidísimos, cuando probablemente todas las aerolíneas sigan quemando caja a fuego, y eso con el verano ya metido, imaginaros luego al siguiente trimestre, que es uno de los flojos....las aerolíneas se van a ir desangrando trimestre a trimestre, luego lo que hagan en bolsa no depende de mí análisis y ahí no entro. Pero tengo claro que no voy a meterme en una empresa que está quemando caja cada trimestre de forma constante (bueno miento, solo entraría en una, relacionada con este sector además, pero es un secretito que me guardo)



¿Aena?


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Aena?



Hmmm no pensaba en AENA (que por cierto es literalmente la única acción española que tengo en la potencial cartera titular). Es verdad que está quemando caja pero AENA no me preocupa tanto en ese sentido. Pensaba en una industrial...de aviones. Y hasta aquí puedo leer jajajaja


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hmmm no pensaba en AENA (que por cierto es literalmente la única acción española que tengo en la potencial cartera titular). Es verdad que está quemando caja pero AENA no me preocupa tanto en ese sentido. Pensaba en una industrial...de aviones. Y hasta aquí puedo leer jajajaja



Pues ya como no pongan autobuses en el aire no sé que mas van a hacer. Yo a 60, y con la polla en 50.

También iba a MeTerla hasta el Utero, pero mirando las cuentas he decidido no hacerlo.


----------



## willock (9 Sep 2020)

me esperaré a comprar cuando esté sobre 1,50....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2020)

willock dijo:


> me esperaré a comprar cuando esté sobre 1,50....



IAG ya esta empezando a coquetear con el 2,00.

Yo, de volverme loco y comprar, creo que las buscaría a 1,80 y luego las vendería rapidísimamente a 2,30-2,50 quizás, pero sabiendo que sería a finales de año.

Luego venderlas rapidito y a correr.

Lo que pasa es que me tiene que sobrar mucho dinero y tengo que estar muy aburrido para hacer especulaciones.

En fin, seguiremos observando.


----------



## willock (10 Sep 2020)

Ya tengo mis anitos y he vivido en bolsa varias crisis (grandes y pequeñas ) como la del 84,92,2007, brexit y ésta, como para saber que aún queda tela que cortar, antes de tocar el cielo,se va a dar un paseo por los infiernos... avisado estáis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2020)

willock dijo:


> Ya tengo mis anitos y he vivido en bolsa varias crisis (grandes y pequeñas ) como la del 84,92,2007, brexit y ésta, como para saber que aún queda tela que cortar, antes de tocar el cielo,se va a dar un paseo por los infiernos... avisado estáis.



Totalmente deacuerdo.

De hecho, cada 7 años mas o menos tienes alguna crisis. Cuando no es un atentado terrorista es una guerra comercial o una burbuja de ésto o aquello.

Eso si, son éstas crisis las que pueden ayudarte a hacer un buen pico o perderlo todo. Yo me perdí la del 2001 por gilipollas (sabiendo lo que nos venía encima) pero no repetí el error en 2008 ni mucho menos en el 2015.

Mi cartera "principal" (mi plan de pensiones privado esta todo en ETF) ahora mismo tiene un par de "peligrosas" pero mas del 80% lo tengo en empresas sólidas, serías, con muchos años de recorrido, con nombres que de por si tienen valor, y sobre todo, diversificado pero sin exagerar. Ahora mismo comprar Danone, o Walt Disney, o Deutsche Telekom, o incluso Pfizer o quizás Bayer o incluso Daimler, si las compras ahora o algo mas bajas, va a ser una inversión relatívamente segura.

Y en tiempos de crisis eléctricas u otras empresas de cosas imprescindibles son también buenas inversiones.

Por cierto, para no ensuciar demasiado el hilo, Singapore Airlines también se la esta pegando bien.


----------



## herodes2 (10 Sep 2020)

Bueno, pues podemos ir aquí viendo como se va perfilando la AK, cuelgo artículo al respecto pero parece que se pueden ver precios muy bajos.

* IAG ampliará capital en 2.741 millones para fortalecer su balance, con un descuento del 35,9% *
*Dicha ampliación se ejecutará a través de la emisión de 2.979,44 millones de nuevas acciones, cuyo precio de suscripción será de 0,92 euros.*
10 septiembre, 2020 09:08 

Aviación
IAG
Iberia
  Invertia  
*Noticias relacionadas*

  La junta de accionistas aprueba el nombramiento de Luis Gallego como consejero delegado de IAG 
  IAG inicia su nueva era con Gallego al mando, la compra de Air Europa en pie y la ampliación de capital avalada 
  ¿Hasta dónde puede caer el precio de las acciones de IAG? 
IAG, grupo del que forman parte *Iberia, Vueling y British Airways,* ampliará capital por un importe efectivo de *2.741 millones de euros* con derechos de suscripción preferente con la finalidad de fortalecer el balance del grupo, reduciendo su apalancamiento y aumentando su posición de liquidez.
Dicha ampliación de capital totalmente suscrita, que *se ejecutará a través de la emisión de 2.979,44 millones de nuevas acciones,* se llevará a cabo tras la aprobación por parte de la junta de accionistas celebrada el pasado martes de un aumento de hasta 2.750 millones, según ha informado este jueves el_ holding_ a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).
*El precio de suscripción será de 0,92 euros por cada acción nueva,* lo que representa un *35,9% de descuento* sobre el TERP (precio teórico ex-derechos) basado en el precio de cierre de las acciones con fecha de ayer (2,206 euros, con una caída del 3,46%).
El mayor accionista de IAG, *Qatar Airways, que controla el 25,1% del capital social* de la compañía, se ha comprometido irrevocablemente a suscribir el aumento de capital de forma proporcional a sus derechos de suscripción preferente.
Según las condiciones de la ampliación, por cada acción existente de IAG, su titular tendrá de un derecho de suscripción, siendo así que se requieren dos derechos de suscripción para suscribir tres acciones nuevas.
Cada consejero que a su vez sea accionista y por lo tanto pueda participar en el aumento de capital, se ha comprometido a hacer uso, total o parcialmente, de su *derecho a suscribir acciones nuevas.*
IAG considera que el aumento de capital, junto con su rápida respuesta a la crisis, *deberían permitir al grupo salir de la actual pandemia "en una posición fuerte, con más resiliencia,* mayor flexibilidad y con la capacidad para tomar las decisiones operativas y estratégicas correctas para el beneficio a largo plazo de todos sus grupos de interés".
La compañía ha resaltado que dicha ampliación le permitirá* fortalecer su balance y reducir su endeudamiento;* mejorar la liquidez y proporcionar protección ante una recesión de la demanda de transporte aéreo que pueda ser más prolongada, basada en su planificación de escenarios de estrés más negativos; y proporcionarle la flexibilidad operativa y estratégica para aprovechar una recuperación de la demanda de transporte aéreo.
El aumento de capital está suscrito, sujeto a ciertas condiciones habituales, por Goldman Sachs International y Morgan Stanley & Co. International en calidad de _joint sponsors, joint global coordinators_ y _joint bookrunners,_ Deutsche Bank Aktiengesellschaft en calidad de _joint global coordinator_ y _joint bookrunner_ y BBVA, Banco Santander, Barclays Bank PLC, BofA Securities, Citigroup Global Markets Limited y Credit Suisse Securities (Europe) Limited en calidad de_ joint bookrunners._


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

ahora mismo, entar via ak costaria 1,53 euros para los que estais fuera. La cotizacion está a 2,15. Este margen debe irse corrigiendo. Hay un descuento para los viejos accionistas un descuento del 60% para uss nuevas acciones, y un descuento del 30% bajo la cotizacion actual.
Comprar ahora mismo acciones de IAG es una ruina. 
Os hare un seguimiento diario dentro de la volatibilidad de la cotización que variara intradiariamnete, pero que sirva a grosso modo.
Ahora mismo , y de momento, que nadie compre ninguna accion antigua


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

lo he puesto un poco lioso, os lo resumo así.
Comprar ahora alrededor de 2,15 una ruina, pues si ahora mismo se realizara la ampliacion, los que entrarias de nuevas os salia la accion a 1,53.
Los antiguos accionistas si acudis tendreis acciones a 0,92, pero eso sí, como venis d etener acciones antes de la ak y estas van a caer y va a haber dilución, ese 0,92 no es tan barato, sobre todo si las acciones antiguas las tenias compradas muy arriba. (podeis hacer la media de cuanto os va a salir el promedio de adquisicion de cada titulo vosotros ya,)


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

Si la cotizacion se manteniese igual a la de ahora mismo para la primera jornada de ak, lo mejor sería vender, porque se podríantener las mismas acciones de ahora , pero comprandolas a 1,53. Un descuento de casi el 30%


----------



## Gurney (10 Sep 2020)

herodes2 dijo:


> IAG considera que el aumento de capital, junto con su rápida respuesta a la crisis, *deberían permitir al grupo salir de la actual pandemia "en una posición fuerte, con más resiliencia,* mayor flexibilidad y con la capacidad para tomar las decisiones operativas y estratégicas correctas para el beneficio a largo plazo de todos sus grupos de interés".



A menos de 1 euro en 12 meses.
La palabra resiliencia es una línea roja


----------



## BABY (10 Sep 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> lo he puesto un poco lioso, os lo resumo así.
> Comprar ahora alrededor de 2,15 una ruina, pues si ahora mismo se realizara la ampliacion, los que entrarias de nuevas os salia la accion a 1,53.
> Los antiguos accionistas si acudis tendreis acciones a 0,92, pero eso sí, como venis d etener acciones antes de la ak y estas van a caer y va a haber dilución, ese 0,92 no es tan barato, sobre todo si las acciones antiguas las tenias compradas muy arriba. (podeis hacer la media de cuanto os va a salir el promedio de adquisicion de cada titulo vosotros ya,)



Buen al menos al que esté dentro no va a tener que soltar tanto dinero extra para no diluirse. Otra cosa es cuando van a empezar a ganar algo.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

Tanto los que teneis acciones o esperais a entrar solo podeis tener algo claro:
La accion antes de la ak no va a subir y no merece la pena entrar comprando ahora la accion antigua. Sólo mereceria la pena si se hundiese la accion antigua.
Lo que pase despues d ela ak vendra determinado por la pandemia y la recuperación del sector, si esto se alarga 9-12 meses más la accion se ira como dice el compañero de arriba debajo del euro y seguramente debajo de los 0,50, con posiblementes más ak por el camino. Pensad que el dinero de la ak , es simple y llanamente para poder seguir quemando caja


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Buen al menos al que esté dentro no va a tener que soltar tanto dinero extra para no diluirse. Otra cosa es cuando van a empezar a ganar algo.



depende las que lleves , una persona que lleve 10000 acciones de iag debería aportar 13800 euros. Todo dependera de cuando la compro y se referencie. Si compro a 5 esas 10k de acciones, la adquisicion le costo 50000 euros y ahora tiene que poner 13800
Si las 10k de acciones las compro a 2 euros, la adquisicion total de ellas le costo 20.000 y tambien tendra que poner 13800.
Resumiendo, es mucho o es poco dependiendo de la liquidez de cada uno


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Sep 2020)

willock dijo:


> Ya tengo mis anitos y he vivido en bolsa varias crisis (grandes y pequeñas ) como la del 84,92,2007, brexit y ésta, como para saber que aún queda tela que cortar, antes de tocar el cielo,se va a dar un paseo por los infiernos... avisado estáis.



Tú sabes cómo funciona esto hermano. Los ansias ya lo han pagado por mucho que aquí todo el mundo te diga que ha ganado millones con las IAGs, las telefónicas y las santanderes


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Sep 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Si la cotizacion se manteniese igual a la de ahora mismo para la primera jornada de ak, lo mejor sería vender, porque se podríantener las mismas acciones de ahora , pero comprandolas a 1,53. Un descuento de casi el 30%



No te líes zparo. Te lo resumo. No tocar ni con un palo. Ni las viejas, ni las nuevas, ni las mediopensionistas.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No te líes zparo. Te lo resumo. No tocar ni con un palo. Ni las viejas, ni las nuevas, ni las mediopensionistas.



Desde luego, llevas toda la razón. Yo estoy fuera, y como bien dices, ni voy a acudir ahora comprando la vieja(haces el primo pues de empezar ahora mismo la ak las podrias pillar vi ak con los derechos a 1,53,) ni por supuesto despues de la ak , porque si esto dura iag va a seguir perdiendo pasta muchos años consecutivos.
Yo me olvidaría de aerolíneas, si la pandemia sigue habra quiebras absolutas con la perdida de todo el dinero


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Sep 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Desde luego, llevas toda la razón. Yo estoy fuera, y como bien dices, ni voy a acudir ahora comprando la vieja(haces el primo pues de empezar ahora mismo la ak las podrias pillar vi ak con los derechos a 1,53,) ni por supuesto despues de la ak , porque si esto dura iag va a seguir perdiendo pasta muchos años consecutivos.
> Yo me olvidaría de aerolíneas, si la pandemia sigue habra quiebras absolutas con la perdida de todo el dinero



Tú que sabes inglés, mira lo que dicen ELLOS MISMOS:

British Airways owner IAG is cutting more flights over the next three months as it adjusts to the continuing collapse in demand for air travel.

IAG, which also runs Aer Lingus and Iberia, said quarantine restrictions meant capacity this autumn would be 60% below 2019 levels.

The group said it had seen a "delayed recovery", and did not expect business to return to 2019 levels until 2023

British Airways owner IAG to cut more flights

Y la peña habla de comprar acciones después de una ampliación de capital criminal. Entiendo. Plan sin fisuras.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Sep 2020)

En este mismo hilo la gente decía que cuando no hubiera cuarentena todos a volar. Y yo dije, espera Paco!!!!. Ahora ya sabemos que sin cuarentena ni nada, el número de vuelos de IAG es nada menos que un 60% menos que hace un año. Y eso probablemente recortando precios un 20/30% respecto al año anterior. El que no sea anumerico que eche cuentas


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En este mismo hilo la gente decía que cuando no hubiera cuarentena todos a volar. Y yo dije, espera Paco!!!!. Ahora ya sabemos que sin cuarentena ni nada, el número de vuelos de IAG es nada menos que un 60% menos que hace un año. Y eso probablemente recortando precios un 20/30% respecto al año anterior. El que no sea anumerico que eche cuentas



Tal cual lo dices, no queda nada más que explicar. Dinero de una ak para invernarla y a ver que pasa. Muy mala pinta


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

y los 10.000 erteados de iberia que se lo estamos pagando,............ay, ay, ay como tenga que haber despidos con su indemnizacion corresponidente


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Sep 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> y los 10.000 erteados de iberia que se lo estamos pagando,............ay, ay, ay como tenga que haber despidos con su indemnizacion corresponidente



Yo supongo que minimo 500/700 millones de la AK va a ser para pagar eres españoles y ukanos.


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Sep 2020)

IAG lanza su ampliación de capital de 2.741 millones con un descuento del 36% - elEconomista.es

Ya mismo las tenéis baratitas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> IAG lanza su ampliación de capital de 2.741 millones con un descuento del 36% - elEconomista.es
> 
> Ya las tenéis baratitas, a 0.92



Ese es el precio preferencial, no el precio actual de mercado. Ahora han estado coqueteando con los 2 euros.

Posible/probablemente algunos comprarán para vender inmediatamente, lo cual debería hacer bajar hasta, como vengo diciendo, el 1.8. Luego habrá un rodeo bursátil, y la caida final...de momento.

Ahora mismo IAG está en modo chicharrón tremendo, pero United salió airosa de una mucho peor...


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (10 Sep 2020)

Ya os lo dije a los cenutrios que os flipabais con IAG al calor de los consejos del mierda del feminismo/ Bateman, IAG es una mierda seca bien aplanada.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ese es el precio preferencial, no el precio actual de mercado. Ahora han estado coqueteando con los 2 euros.
> 
> Posible/probablemente algunos comprarán para vender inmediatamente, lo cual debería hacer bajar hasta, como vengo diciendo, el 1.8. Luego habrá un rodeo bursátil, y la caida final...de momento.
> 
> Ahora mismo IAG está en modo chicharrón tremendo, pero United salió airosa de una mucho peor...



Yo quité mis ordenes de compra por debajo de 1,5. Cuando las puse no teníamos segunda ola y vacunas que no funcionan y tal.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

El lunes comienza la ak, mañana iag debería caer un 30% para que se ajuste mucho la entrada de todos ls accinistas. Nadie va a comprar acciones si saben que los viejos entran a 0.92


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

parece mentira que haya inversores pequeños entrando ahora


----------



## BABY (10 Sep 2020)

O peor, que algunos que compraron, pongamos a 2.9 no vendan y aguanten con las acciones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Sep 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> El lunes comienza la ak, mañana iag debería caer un 30% para que se ajuste mucho la entrada de todos ls accinistas. Nadie va a comprar acciones si saben que los viejos entran a 0.92



No creo que caiga de golpe. Mi experiencia con estas AK salvajes es que intentan aguantar la acción unas semanas, y luego ya si se va a tomar por culo, pero veremos ver (que dijo un ciego)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No creo que caiga de golpe. Mi experiencia con estas AK salvajes es que intentan aguantar la acción unas semanas, y luego ya si se va a tomar por culo, pero veremos ver (que dijo un ciego)



Hagan sus apuestas, señores, y dejense de mariconadas.
*
IAG: De ahora al 31 de Diciembre del 2020:*

Mi apuesta: Caida a 1.7-1.8, remontada a 2.3-2.45 (por ser fisnos), y luego a bajar de nuevo para acabar a tomar por culo en 2021.

Todos a sacar la bola de cristal, señores.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

mucha gente no se ha enterado.Cuando vean todo lo que tienen que poner saldran por patas, empezando por mañana mismo


----------



## Pacohimbersor (10 Sep 2020)

Amenazas en el horizonte:

- Nuevos confinamientos estrictos (tanto dentro como fuera de España)
- Brexit duro
- Que Trump pierda las elecciones y no reconozca los resultados
- Que la máquina de imprimir dinero se detenga
- Que aumente la guerra comercial EEUU-China
- Otros eventos impredecibles (guerras, revoluciones, catástrofes naturales, aparición de otras enfermedades...)

Cualquiera de estas amenazas, si alguna sucede, se lleva a todas las bolsas por delante; vosotros veréis que % de probabilidad le dais a cada una.


----------



## François (10 Sep 2020)

Pues a mí me interesan las nuevas acciones con descuento. Algún broker recomendable para pillarlas?


----------



## François (10 Sep 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> mucha gente no se ha enterado.Cuando vean todo lo que tienen que poner saldran por patas, empezando por mañana mismo



Lo que sueles decir nunca se cumple. Yo me lanzo por IAGs


----------



## Zparo reincidente (10 Sep 2020)

Adelante hipoteque su casa


----------



## antoniussss (11 Sep 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> El lunes comienza la ak, mañana iag debería caer un 30% para que se ajuste mucho la entrada de todos ls accinistas. Nadie va a comprar acciones si saben que los viejos entran a 0.92



Pregunta:

Si tengo un corto en iag tengo que cerrarlo mañana? Se cierra automáticamente al último precio?


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Sep 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> Si tengo un corto en iag tengo que cerrarlo mañana? Se cierra automáticamente al último precio?



No y no


----------



## antoniussss (11 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No y no



Entonces que pasa? Sigue el. Corto cotizando en derechos de suscripción?


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Sep 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Entonces que pasa? Sigue el. Corto cotizando en derechos de suscripción?



El corto va en base a la cotización de la acción principal. La acción principal sigue cotizando. Pues eso. En función de lo que la acción principal haga, el corto irá mejor o peor. Ese corto no está ligado a los derechos de subscripción ni a nada parecido


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Sep 2020)

La ampliación de IAG llevará la acción a cotizar por debajo del euro y medio

Las aerolíneas perdieron una cuarta parte de su flota por la pandemia

Singapore Airlines anuncia la supresión de 4.300 empleos

Así es como las aerolíneas pueden atraer pasajeros de nuevo

La Justicia estadounidense rechaza el plan de reorganización financiera de LATAM Airlines


----------



## Zparo reincidente (11 Sep 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> Si tengo un corto en iag tengo que cerrarlo mañana? Se cierra automáticamente al último precio?



Antoniuss en teoría es neutral para ti . Puedes seguir corto con las antiguas


----------



## Zparo reincidente (11 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El corto va en base a la cotización de la acción principal. La acción principal sigue cotizando. Pues eso. En función de lo que la acción principal haga, el corto irá mejor o peor. Ese corto no está ligado a los derechos de subscripción ni a nada parecido



Molaría nos dejarán ponernos cortos en derechos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Sep 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Molaría nos dejarán ponernos cortos en derechos



2.05...caminando hacia mi predicción del 1.70-1.80.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (12 Sep 2020)

Esperando al lunes y a ver el transcurso de las dos próximas semanas me hallo, para tomar decisiones...
Nadie sabemos nada, recordémoslo con humildad, solo tenemos expectativas...


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Sep 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Esperando al lunes y a ver el transcurso de las dos próximas semanas me hallo, para tomar decisiones...
> Nadie sabemos nada, recordémoslo con humildad, solo tenemos expectativas...



Estás dentro?


----------



## François (12 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> La ampliación de IAG llevará la acción a cotizar por debajo del euro y medio
> 
> Las aerolíneas perdieron una cuarta parte de su flota por la pandemia
> 
> ...



Alguna aerolínea deberá sobrevivir a todo el caos del covid. Y la que sobreviva, después, se comerá todo el pastel. Para mí, tiene números para que sea entre otras IAG.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Sep 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Esperando al lunes y a ver el transcurso de las dos próximas semanas me hallo, para tomar decisiones...
> *Nadie sabemos nada, recordémoslo con humildad, solo tenemos expectativas*...



Correcto, pero por eso:
1. Antes de comprar una empresa lees su historial, datos, etc.
2. Diversificas tu porfolio. Un par de empresas te pueden engañar, puedes malentender sus libros, etc...por eso tienes 40.

IAG tiene que caer porque lo ha dicho Qatar, que tiene si mal no recuerdo un 25% de IAG. ¿Cuánto? Yo digo 1.7-1.8. Me equivocaré en unas décimas si quieres, pero no tiene nada que ver con humildad sino con sentido común y leer los datos.

Con IAG lo que me faltó, de siempre, ha sido el "inside knowledge" que me abrió @arriba/abajo. Una vez obtenido ya he tenido la claridad para entender a donde va esa empresa.

Tras tocar esa caida tendremos subida porque muchos ejecutarán su derecho a comprar baratito lo que hará subir la acción y...gaceleo premium. Por eso digo que entonces tocará los 2.3. Y repito, me equivocaré en decimas arriba o abajo.

Y despues vendrá la siguiente caida. ¿Por qué? Pues porque es lo que toca. 1+1 = 2.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Correcto, pero por eso:
> 1. Antes de comprar una empresa lees su historial, datos, etc.
> 2. Diversificas tu porfolio. Un par de empresas te pueden engañar, puedes malentender sus libros, etc...por eso tienes 40.
> 
> ...




Siempre dices que tengo inside knowledge y no es verdad jajajaja

No me dedico a nada parecido a la aviación, pero en absoluto vaya. Simplemente es un sector que, por lo que sea, soy capaz de analizar bastante bien, igual que hay mil sectores (farmacéuticas, acereras, semiconductores etc etc) en los que puedo analizar los números pero fuera de eso estoy más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje.

También es un tema de sentido común. Estamos al inicio de una crisis que potencialmente puede ser muy gorda. No se deben comprar empresas cíclicas al inicio de las crisis, sino dejarlas correr y desangrarse y entraras adelante. Eso se.cumple con aerolíneas y con bancos y mil sectores más. Encima agravado con que en esta crisis el sector peor parado es la aviación, igual que en la anterior fue el sector financiero. Sólo con eso el sentido común ya dice NO TOCAR


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Sep 2020)

Cayendo a plomo. Ya las tenéis baratitas
Vamos a ver si se produce efecto arrastre


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Cayendo a plomo. Ya las tenéis baratitas



No lo estan, de hecho estan caras, al precio de la accion hay que sumar 0,7, tienen que caer mas, pero quieren gacelas en la corrala.


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Sep 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No lo estan, de hecho estan caras, al precio de la accion hay que sumar 0,7, tienen que caer mas, pero quieren gacelas en la corrala.



Por su puesto, esto acaba de empezar


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Sep 2020)

¡¡¡VAYA HOSTIÓN!!! Mucho mas gordo de lo que yo anticipaba (1.7-1.8).

Pues nada nada, que empiece la fiesta. Yo sigo viendo gaceleo en Octubre y que se pongan a 2.3, pero la caiga a muerte va a ser si o si.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (14 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¡¡¡VAYA HOSTIÓN!!! Mucho mas gordo de lo que yo anticipaba (1.7-1.8).
> 
> Pues nada nada, que empiece la fiesta. Yo sigo viendo gaceleo en Octubre y que se pongan a 2.3, pero la caiga a muerte va a ser si o si.



¿Cual sería el precio objetivo? 1 euro?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Sep 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Cual sería el precio objetivo? 1 euro?



OPINIÓN PERSONAL: Yo la veo bailando en el 1.2 pasado el gaceleo. Ahora mismo solo va veo para arriba (por el gaceleo).


----------



## Drizztdourden (14 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¡¡¡VAYA HOSTIÓN!!! Mucho mas gordo de lo que yo anticipaba (1.7-1.8).
> 
> Pues nada nada, que empiece la fiesta. Yo sigo viendo gaceleo en Octubre y que se pongan a 2.3, pero la caiga a muerte va a ser si o si.



Anticipabas una caída a 1.7-1.8 más el valor del derecho (ahora mismo 1.83€)?
En ese caso, la cotización de la acción para el antiguo accionista es de 2.31€ ahora mismo.
Cerró el viernes en 2.09€, ergo habría repuntado 20ctms en estos momentos.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (14 Sep 2020)

los que estan comprando a 0,87 el derecho, les etsa saliendo a 1,50 la accion. la capitalizacion de la compañía a ese precio cuando acabe la ak, es como la que tendria antes d ela ampliacion a 3,75. Madre mía la de analfabetos que hay, y la pillada que va a haber es acojonante. En pc bolsa animandose a comprar derechos, y que aunque suba ael derecho por encima de 1 hay que comprar mas para promediar más y mejor. Gente que esta comprando acciones con una valoracion de 4-5 antes de la ak , con una empresa que reduce este año su negocio un 60%, y el año que viene piensa recortar otro 28% adicional para sobrevivir. Es decir, la IAG de 2021 es un cuarto de la antigua IAG


----------



## Zparo reincidente (14 Sep 2020)

La cotización se irá a 0,92 y mucho, mucho más abajo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Siempre dices que tengo inside knowledge y no es verdad jajajaja
> 
> No me dedico a nada parecido a la aviación, pero en absoluto vaya.



"Inside knowledge" es que le mordiste los pezones a alguna azafata. A mi me basta y me sobra.

Han sido tus aportaciones las que me hicieron cambiar de opinión y seguramente ahorrarme buenos dineros. A mi eso me basta.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (14 Sep 2020)

En pc bolsa comprando derechos para promediar , dicen que cuanto mas compren más promedian...............
los 1,50 de hoy , seran los 3,75 de antes de la ak. No se dan cuenta y en vez de promediar estan subiendo las medias los muy tontos. Vaya pillada.
Lo que no sea comprar la antigua a 0,92 o adquirila via derechos a ese precio es hacer el primo. Y eso en caso de ir, porque yo creo que en primavera -verano 2021 en 0,50 la tenemos o más abajo, y con más ak en el horizonte


----------



## Drizztdourden (14 Sep 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> En pc bolsa comprando derechos para promediar , dicen que cuanto mas compren más promedian...............
> los 1,50 de hoy , seran los 3,75 de antes de la ak. No se dan cuenta y en vez de promediar estan subiendo las medias los muy tontos. Vaya pillada.
> Lo que no sea comprar la antigua a 0,92 o adquirila via derechos a ese precio es hacer el primo. Y eso en caso de ir, porque yo creo que en primavera -verano 2021 en 0,50 la tenemos o más abajo, y con más ak en el horizonte



Yo no tengo una visión apocalíptica como la que tú ofreces. Creo que IAG, cuando el Covid se estabilice y compre Air Europa, volverá a retomar el buen pulso. Obviamente, existen imponderables, pero como en todos los ámbitos. Yo sí veo una muy buena oportunidad para hacer X2 en 2-3 años. Quizás antes.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (14 Sep 2020)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> En pc bolsa comprando derechos para promediar , dicen que cuanto mas compren más promedian...............
> los 1,50 de hoy , seran los 3,75 de antes de la ak. No se dan cuenta y en vez de promediar estan subiendo las medias los muy tontos. Vaya pillada.
> Lo que no sea comprar la antigua a 0,92 o adquirila via derechos a ese precio es hacer el primo. Y eso en caso de ir, porque yo creo que en primavera -verano 2021 en 0,50 la tenemos o más abajo, y con más ak en el horizonte



Y algunos espavilados desde el minuto 1 del crahs tirándose a comprar las más tocadas en lugar de aprovechar para comprar defensivas y valores sólidos como Apple Amazon Microsoft... Todo por la avaricia al ver que las más tocadas eran las que más habían bajado. Una vez más se cumple lo de que lo barato sale caro. Aprended para otro crahs primero defensivas y al final se van vendiendo y metiendo en cíclicas como están haciendo ya.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Sep 2020)

Drizztdourden dijo:


> Yo no tengo una visión apocalíptica como la que tú ofreces. Creo que IAG, cuando el Covid se estabilice y compre Air Europa, volverá a retomar el buen pulso. Obviamente, existen imponderables, pero como en todos los ámbitos. Yo sí veo una muy buena oportunidad para hacer X2 en 2-3 años. Quizás antes.




Y si la cosa empeora y en 9 meses se comen otra ampliación? Game over para las gacelas ahí. Después de sobrecargar para promediar....lo mismo una segunda ampliación los manda al otro barrio (bursátil se entiende jajajaja).

Yo sé de múltiples empresas para hacer un simple X2 en los próximos años, y todas tienen un riesgo infinitamente menor. Entonces, porque asumir un riesgo enorme en IAG para conseguir lo mismo? 

IAG = no tocar, gracias

PS: tenía un vuelo con British airways dentro de 10 días y me lo han cancelado. Esta peña no está volando un puto avión....


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Sep 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Y algunos espavilados desde el minuto 1 del crahs tirándose a comprar las más tocadas en lugar de aprovechar para comprar defensivas y valores sólidos como Apple Amazon Microsoft... Todo por la avaricia al ver que las más tocadas eran las que más habían bajado. Una vez más se cumple lo de que lo barato sale caro. Aprended para otro crahs primero defensivas y al final se van vendiendo y metiendo en cíclicas como están haciendo ya.




Efectivamente hermano, justo ese es el orden correcto. A las ciclicas, dejarlas correr y ver que futuro les espera. Y cuanto más afectadas por la crisis de turno, más se las deja correr, no al revés.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (14 Sep 2020)

El tiempo pone a cada opinión en su sitio. Iremos viendo...


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Sep 2020)

¿Que tipo de perfil creéis que sería el adecuado viendo la subida de las tecnologías y que las cíclicas son un peligro en este momento?

¿Energía? ¿Consumo defensivo? ¿Empresas growth grandes no tech tipo L'Oréal?


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (14 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Efectivamente hermano, justo ese es el orden correcto. A las ciclicas, dejarlas correr y ver que futuro les espera. Y cuanto más afectadas por la crisis de turno, más se las deja correr, no al revés.



Es lo que hacen las manos fuertes y ganan así con ambos bandos, con el tocado y con el no tocado por el crash. Prefiero llamarlas así en lugar de cíclicas porque según la naturaleza del crash cada valor se puede comportar de una forma, por ejemplo en la del 2008 debido al precio de los combustibles por entoces, las petroleras se comportaron como defensivas a pesar de la bajada en el consumo.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Sep 2020)

Dios, vaya hostión, a 1.4.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Que tipo de perfil creéis que sería el adecuado viendo la subida de las tecnologías y que las cíclicas son un peligro en este momento?
> 
> ¿Energía? ¿Consumo defensivo? ¿Empresas growth grandes no tech tipo L'Oréal?



Yo tengo un poco de todo pero estoy siendo selectivo. Tengo un poquito de REIT Alemán (a los Alemanes les encanta el alquiler), energía, una apuesta alocada (Xiaomi), comida, metales, entretenimiento...joder, parezco la cesta de navidad de una empresa Paco. 18 empresitas y espero llegar a unas 30 de aqui a finales de año.

Dicho ésto, el consejo general es: En tiempos de crisis, Utilities (electricidad, agua, etc...). Y también tema militar y de infraestructuras porque los gobiernos usan éso para reactivar la economía.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 Sep 2020)

*Las aerolíneas no logran llenar los aviones y dejan atrás la rentabilidad*

La oferta crece más rápido que la demanda y la ocupación media no llega al 61%







Desde que la Unión Europea reabrió las fronteras internas al tráfico de pasajeros, el cielo se ha ido llenando poco a poco de aviones. El uno de julio Eurocontrol registró 12.742 operaciones, unas 7.650 más que un mes antes, pero un 64,6% menos que en el mismo día de 2019. El uno de agosto, el cielo europeo registró 16.174 vuelos y el 31 de ese mes hasta 18.017, lo que supone un poco menos de la mitad que un año antes. Pese a que la actividad ha seguido subiendo, la demanda no ha respondido a la misma velocidad, por lo que aviones han ido cada vez más vacíos obligando a las aerolíneas a reducir su capacidad para contener la sangría de pérdidas.

Según muestran los datos publicados por IATA, la ocupación media de las aerolíneas europeas en julio fue del 60,9%, lo que aleja al sector del punto de equilibrio (_break even_), y se traduce en un número importante de rutas insostenibles desde un punto de vista económico (un año antes, fue del 89%). Por ejemplo, según informan fuentes del sector, *la ocupación de Vueling en julio se acercó al 60%, mientras que Ryanair llenó sus aviones al 72%*, cuando lo normal es que supere el 97%. Norwegian tuvo un factor de ocupación del 62% en agosto frente al 90% del mismo mes de 2019.

*El umbral de rentabilidad promedio en Europa es el 79%, según IATA. Muy pocas ganan dinero con un 62% de ocupación*

Para que un vuelo en Europa sea rentable la compañía tiene haber vendido el 79% de las plazas, calcula la principal asociación aérea mundial (IATA). Algunas aerolíneas han rebajado el umbral de rentabilidad al 75%, pero en el Viejo Continente son excepciones. "Según una muestra de 122 compañías de varias regiones, en promedio, las aerolíneas alcanzan el equilibrio con un factor de ocupación del 77%. Sólo cuatro aerolíneas de la muestra podrían ser rentables con ocupaciones inferiores al 62%", dice IATA en un informe en el que advierte de que dejar un asiento vacío para respetar la distancia social iba a poner al sector al borde de la quiebra.

En agosto la situación se ha complicado en España y el resto de Europa debido a los rebrotes y la imposición de nuevas limitaciones a viajar dentro del Continente (el largo radio sigue muy restringido). Los datos publicados por Aena muestran que el tráfico de pasajeros ha seguido bajo pese al aumento de la oferta por parte de las aerolíneas. Así, la red de aeropuertos ha visto caer un 70% el tránsito de viajeros en su mes más importante del año, mientras que las operaciones apenas han estado un 39% por debajo que en el mismo mes de 2019. Es decir, que ha habido un 61% de vuelos respecto a los niveles precovid pero el volumen de pasajeros sólo ha llegado al 30%. En este punto, cabe recordar que a partir del 15 de agosto, cuando Alemania limitó los viajes a España, las cancelaciones se dispararon, las reservas se paralizaron y TUI canceló todos sus vuelos en nuestro país.

*En España se han recuperado el 60% de las operaciones, pero sólo el 30% de los pasajeros*

"Los aviones han ido medio vacíos. El factor de ocupación determina si las aerolíneas ganan dinero o no con una ruta y los datos dejan claro que no es así en muchas de ellas. Aunque cada vez hay más aviones, estos van cada más vacíos porque la oferta ha crecido más rápido que la demanda y eso es insostenible", explican fuentes del sector.

"Las aerolíneas han probado a meter capacidad en el mercado y bajar precios para estimular la demanda, pero no ha dado resultado. Es la estratégica tradicional, meter más aviones y lanzar ofertas, pero el paradigma ha cambiado ya que ahora la demanda está condicionada por las limitaciones. Los países fijan cuarentenas y eso es como prohibir volar", señala Pere Suau-Sánchez, asesor en transporte aéreo y profesor de la UOC y Cranfield. Según una proyección elaborada por la IATA, la distancia entre la demanda y la oferta se agrandó en agosto e iba a seguir la misma tendencia en septiembre (_ver gráfico_).

*"Las aerolíneas han probado a meter capacidad en el mercado y bajar precios para estimular la demanda, pero no ha dado resultado"*

En Europa, de momento, IAG ha recortado más su capacidad prevista para el cuarto trimestre, pasando de una caída de la oferta del 46% a una del 60%. En esta línea, Ryanair ha rebajado su capacidad del 60% de agosto al 40%. EasyJet mantiene sus previsiones tras cerrar julio con una ocupación del 84%. Ante la baja demanda, las aerolíneas lanzan fuertes ofertas que ya se han traducido en un descenso de los precios medios este verano y que dificulta alcanzar el _break even_ aunque la ocupación sea mayor.

La situación de las aerolíneas europeas respecto al desequilibrio entre la oferta y la demanda es similar situación mundial. Según IATA la caída en la demanda sigue superando la caída de la oferta, lo que resulta en un factor de ocupación medio para todas las aerolíneas del mundo del 58% en julio. En América del Norte, donde algunas aerolíneas como Delta han dejado un asiento libre para garantizar la distancia social en los aviones, éste es aún más bajo ya que apenas han llenado el 47,6% de las plazas. En América Latina fue del 63,1%, cuando el umbral de rentabilidad es el 79%. y en China llegó al 74% por el doméstico.

Las aerolíneas no logran llenar los aviones y dejan atrás la rentabilidad


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 Sep 2020)

*El Estado rescatará Air Europa con un crédito participativo y un préstamo*

*La aerolínea de los Hidalgo ha pedido que la SEPI no entre en el capital. El leasing de los aviones 'quema' entre 25 y 30 millones de caja al mes*

El Estado rescatará Air Europa con un crédito participativo y un préstamo


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Las aerolíneas no logran llenar los aviones y dejan atrás la rentabilidad*
> 
> La oferta crece más rápido que la demanda y la ocupación media no llega al 61%
> 
> ...



Baia no me lo ecsperava!!!!

Os acordáis cuando el tito arriba os habló desde el principio del factor de ocupación y su importancia? Cómo no era cuestión de poder volar sino de llenar los aviones? Y de la dificultad de predecir eso en estos tiempos y que o bien 1. Ponían aviones de menos y entonces la capacidad de ganar pasta era mucho menor o bien 2. Ponían aviones de más y entonces ante el riesgo de no llenarlos la posibilidad de perder pasta iba a aumentar mucho?

Una pista. Esto va a seguir mínimo hasta el primer trimestre de 2021. Y hay aerolíneas como Ryanair que están siendo muy agresivas en precio (acabo de comprar un vuelo con ellos por 17 euros después de que precisamente British airways me cancelara el que tenía comprado con ellos...a 110 euros).

Las low cost van a apretar de cojones al sector y va a ser un hijo puta el último de libro. No descarto SEGUNDAS ampliaciones de capital en el sector.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *El Estado rescatará Air Europa con un crédito participativo y un préstamo*
> 
> *La aerolínea de los Hidalgo ha pedido que la SEPI no entre en el capital. El leasing de los aviones 'quema' entre 25 y 30 millones de caja al mes*
> 
> El Estado rescatará Air Europa con un crédito participativo y un préstamo



Y este segundo post es oro puro. Precisamente yo os comenté cómo la ventaja del leasing es que se salva a las aerolíneas para pagar a las de leasing. De momento no se ha dejado caer a una sola aerolínea importante, y han sido los sufridos accionistas de estas aerolíneas los que están pagándole la coca y las putas a las de leasing...vía ampliaciones de capital criminales


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y este segundo post es oro puro. Precisamente yo os comenté cómo la ventaja del leasing es que se salva a las aerolíneas para pagar a las de leasing. De momento no se ha dejado caer a una sola aerolínea importante, y han sido los sufridos accionistas de estas aerolíneas los que están pagándole la coca y las putas a las de leasing...vía ampliaciones de capital criminales



Estooooooooooo...¿recuerdas lo que vengo diciendo? ¿Lo de la lluvia de millones y las excusitas de mierda?

Pues eso. De tí he aprendido, y el estudiante ya se empieza a graduar


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (14 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y este segundo post es oro puro. Precisamente yo os comenté cómo la ventaja del leasing es que se salva a las aerolíneas para pagar a las de leasing. De momento no se ha dejado caer a una sola aerolínea importante, y han sido los sufridos accionistas de estas aerolíneas los que están pagándole la coca y las putas a las de leasing...vía ampliaciones de capital criminales



Pero tampoco son inmunes fly ha decepcionado con sus resultados y los de noviembre se esperan peores.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2020)

No me canso de acertar en este subforo.

Que la bolsa española ESTÁ MUERTA.

Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro.

En la bolsa española no entra dinero internacional, y sin ese dinero, nada puede subir.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (14 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No me canso de acertar en este subforo.
> 
> Que la bolsa española ESTÁ MUERTA.
> 
> ...



Y para deducirlo has usado las leyes de la física quantica o la newtoniana?


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Yo quité mis ordenes de compra por debajo de 1,5. Cuando las puse no teníamos segunda ola y vacunas que no funcionan y tal.



No me arrepiento ni un palmo de haberlo hecho. No digo que esté seguro de que sea una mala operación sino que era una operación que no es para mí.

Hay que saber dejar pasar trenes cuando uno no se siente cómodo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Y para deducirlo has usado las leyes de la física quantica o la newtoniana?




Ríete lo que quieras, pero no soy yo el que está perdiendo tiempo y dinero con la bolsa española.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (15 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ríete lo que quieras, pero no soy yo el que está perdiendo tiempo y dinero con la bolsa española.



Se puede ganar o perder en cualquier bolsa simplente hay que saber operar y seguir un tiempo los valores


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (15 Sep 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Se puede ganar o perder en cualquier bolsa simplente hay que saber operar y seguir un tiempo los valores



Y esa perogrullada te ha llevado mucho tiempo elucubrarla o siempre eres así de payaso?


----------



## MIP (15 Sep 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Se puede ganar o perder en cualquier bolsa simplente hay que saber operar y seguir un tiempo los valores



De los autores de “Para ganar tienes que comprar barato y vender caro”...


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (15 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Y esa perogrullada te ha llevado mucho tiempo elucubrarla o siempre eres así de payaso?



Y lo puedo ser más cuando contesto a mamarrachos como tu


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (15 Sep 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Y lo puedo ser más cuando contesto a mamarrachos como tu



Desde luego que hay que ser muy payaso para venir ayer a blasonar de haber comprado IAG


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (15 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Desde luego que hay que ser muy payaso para venir ayer a blasonar de haber comprado IAG



Yo de iags teslas y esas mierdas paso , al menos hasta el año próximo cuando toquen suelo, y ni eso, tengo opciones mejores soplapollas.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Sep 2020)

*Las aerolíneas anticipan "un invierno muy duro" y unas pérdidas 15.000 millones en 2020*
*Piden ampliar los ERTE hasta Semana Santa de 2021*







El presidente de la Asociación de Líneas Aéreas (ALA), Javier Gándara, explicó este martes que el conjunto de compañías que operan en España esperan "un invierno muy duro siguiendo a un verano que ha sido nefasto", en el que *apenas han volado el 20% de los pasajeros que lo hicieron en junio, julio y agosto de 2019.*

"Todas las compañías vamos a perder mucho dinero", lamentó Gándara en una rueda de prensa, donde recordó que la Asociación Internacional del Transporte Aéreo (IATA) estima que *las pérdidas del sector alcanzarán este año los 15.000 millones* de euros solo en España. Además, advirtió de que "tampoco se atisba que 2021 vaya a ser mucho mejor".

En esta línea, explicó que las aerolíneas cuentan con "muy poca visibilidad" a la hora de programar sus operaciones en los próximos meses como consecuencia de que los países aplican restricciones y lo hacen en muchas ocasiones con poca antelación. En concreto, estimó que *las operaciones programadas para septiembre y octubre pueden representar alrededor del 40% de las realizadas el año pasado,* porcentaje que será inferior en el número de pasajeros, tal y como ha ocurrido en verano, donde la oferta alcanzó el 36% y la demanda no llegó al 20%. "Los aviones volaron menos llenos", apuntó.

En cuanto al *impacto en los trabajadores del sector*, indicó que actualmente *siguen en ERTE por fuerza mayor el 80% de los que se acogieron* a esta medida durante el estado de alarma. Esto supone que más de 14.000 trabajadores de los 18.000 en España siguen en sus casas.

Por todo ello, Gándara trasladó una serie de peticiones al Gobierno para permitir la supervivencia de las empresas del sector a la crisis provocada por el coronavirus. A este respecto, sostuvo que otros gobiernos europeos "han sido más receptivos a las demandas del sector".

"El panorama es dramático", afirmó Gándara, quien señaló que una de las medidas solicitada por ALA es que se incremente la garantía de los avales del Gobierno para avalar los préstamos recibidos por las compañías aéreas para mantener su liquidez.

*Reclama ampliar los ERTE *
También trasladó la demanda de que se amplíe la posibilidad de *mantener los ERTE en el sector al menos hasta la Semana Santa de 2021*, para evitar una fuerte destrucción de empleo entre las tripulaciones, puesto que se estima que la demanda de 2019 no se recuperará hasta 2024.

Por otro lado, pidió que se amplíe el plan de bonificaciones de tasas aplicado por Aena y que este coste no sea asumido por el gestor aeroportuario, ya que considera que puede ser cubierto por los fondos europeos. Asimismo, señaló que también los fondos de Bruselas podrían asumir los costes extra que supone para Aena las medidas sanitarias aplicadas en los aeropuertos para frenar la expansión del Covid.

Por último, ALA solicita al Gobierno que apruebe una norma para evitar que las tasas aéreas aplicadas a los pasajeros de Reino Unido no se incrementen si este país abandona definitivamente la Unión Europea el 1 de enero de 2021. Según Gándara, si no se hace algo, eso podría suponer "la puntilla" para el principal mercado exterior de las compañías que operan en España.

Las aerolíneas anticipan "un invierno muy duro" y unas pérdidas 15.000 millones en 2020


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Sep 2020)

*El duro panorama que dibuja el sector aéreo: "Es imposible ganar dinero"*

Prevé una demanda bajo mínimos y urgen más ayudas por la falta de liquidez
Las aerolíneas todavía tienen a 14.362 trabajadores en ERTE, el 80% del total
"Ha sido un verano nefasto y el invierno será muy duro". El presidente de la asociación ALA, Javier Gándara, ha descrito sin paños calientes los "complicados" y "desoladores" meses que ha atravesado el sector aéreo y los que todavía están por llegar ya que, en lo que se refiere al transporte, lo peor de la crisis no ha pasado.

Entre junio y agosto, las aerolíneas han operado en España el 36% de los vuelos registrados en los mismos meses del año pasado pero sólo han transportado a un 20% de los pasajeros, lo que pone contra las cuerdas al sector en un momento muy complicado.

"Los aviones han ido menos llenos. Sólo uno de cada cinco pasajeros que volaron en 2019 lo ha hecho este año", señala Gándara (ALA)

"Los aviones han ido menos llenos. Sólo uno de cada cinco pasajeros que volaron en 2019 lo ha hecho este año", ha explicado Gándara en un encuentro con la prensa en el que, a su vez, señaló que las perspectivas para los próximos meses no son nada halagüeñas y alertó de los problemas de liquidez que volverán a enfrentar las aerolíneas Un sector que cerrará el ejercicio en números rojos por el hundimiento de la rentabilidad de las operaciones y la pérdida de más de 15.000 millones de euros de ingresos.

"La ocupación de agosto ha estado en torno al 60% de media, es decir, por debajo de break even (umbral de rentabilidad) de cualquier aerolínea. Con esos niveles de demanda no se puede ganar dinero. El objetivo es minimizar pérdidas y seguir operando para recuperar la confianza de los clientes y poder volver a volar con normalidad cuando todo pase", ha reconocido el presidente de la asociación española de líneas aéreas y también alto dirigente de easyJet en nuestro país.

"Esperamos que oferta se sitúe en el 40% de la capacidad de 2019 aunque la demanda de pasajeros será menor, en torno al 20-30% de los niveles precovid"

De cara a la recta final del año y los primeros meses de 2021, Gándara ha explicado que la "visibilidad es muy limitada""y, de momento, sólo tienen datos fiables para septiembre y octubre y no invitan al optimismo. "Esperamos que oferta se sitúe en el 40% de la capacidad de 2019 aunque la demanda de pasajeros será menor, en torno al 20-30% de los niveles precovid. Las reservas de septiembre arrojan un panorama desolador porque además los tráficos intercontinentales prácticamente no existen y para octubre no pinta nada bien", ha explicado Gándara.

En este punto, y pese a que todavía no hay datos concretos, desde ALA prevén que tanto la oferta como la demanda se mantenga en niveles similares hasta final de año. De cara a los primeros meses de 2021, Gándara recordó que Eurocontrol ha rebajado sus expectativas de recuperación del tráfico aéreo (número de vuelos) y si hace unos meses esperaba que fuera un 15-20% inferior al de 2019, ahora espera una caída del 50% para enero y febrero.

"Todas las aerolíneas van a perder dinero y necesitamos un plan de supervivencia que facilite la liquidez necesaria"

"Las restricciones y la baja demanda afectan a todas las aerolíneas, pero aquellas que hacen más doméstico se verán menos dañadas que las que operan vuelos intercontinentales. Aun así, todas van a perder mucho dinero y no se atisba que 2021 vaya a ser mejor", ha explicado Gándara. Y es que, con los datos en la mano, el tráfico doméstico ha operado al 50% de su capacidad, mientras que *el intraeuropeo ha visto como su actividad se congelaba en julio y agosto en niveles del 20% y el largo radio apenas superaba el 5%*.

Además de la baja ocupación, las aerolíneas han estado bajando precios para animar la demanda sin mucho éxito, lo que complica aún más rentabilizar los pocos vuelos. "Las pocas personas que han volado este verano lo han hecho a precios increíbles porque el sector ha tratado de estimular la demanda vía bajada de precios y este invierno se verán ofertas. Pero si la gente no está dispuesta a viajar por las limitaciones por mucho que se bajen los precios no se va a poder estimular", ha razonado el presidente de ALA antes de recordar que no se ha dado ningún contagio en los aviones y que son totalmente seguros por el uso de filtros HEPA, mascarillas y geles.

*14.000 personas en ERTE*
Con estos bajos niveles de actividad, las aerolíneas que operan en España mantienen a 14.000 trabajadores en los ERTE, el 80% del total (en el estado de alarma llegaron a los 18.000). El sector recuerda que la incertidumbre ahora es tan alta que necesitan que se extiendan hasta primavera de 2021 para ganar flexibilidad y poder ir adaptando la oferta a la demanda y a las limitaciones, que cambian mes a mes, por no decir, semana a semana. Aun así, por mucho que se alarguen los Ertes por fuerza mayor, *el sector asume que tendrá que llevar a cabo ajustes de personal *para adaptarse al nuevo tamaño del mercado, ya que no se van a recuperar los niveles de demanda hasta 2024.

"No es descartable que las compañías sigan teniendo problemas de liquidez y más cuando hay que empezar a devolver los créditos sin la capacidad de generar ingresos" 

Asimismo, Gándara ha pedido al Ejecutivo que sea "más receptivo con las necesidad del sector" y que ponga en marcha un plan de salvamento que garantice la supervivencia del sector pero que no implique más deuda. "No es descartable que las compañías sigan teniendo problemas de liquidez y más cuando hay que empezar a devolver los créditos y abonar los aplazamientos de tasas sin la capacidad de generar ingresos. Necesitamos un plan de supervivencia que facilite la liquidez necesaria para las aerolíneas", señala Gándara, que insiste en la necesidad de bajar todas las tasas aeroportuarias desde el primer pasajero para ayudar a incentivar la demanda y limitar la salida de caja de las compañías aéreas.

El duro panorama que dibuja el sector aéreo: ''Es imposible ganar dinero''


----------



## Lemavos (15 Sep 2020)

François dijo:


> Lo que sueles decir nunca se cumple. Yo me lanzo por IAGs



@Zparo reincidente 

Joder, lo viste claro el jueves, qué crack


----------



## antoniussss (15 Sep 2020)

Bueno amigos, en abril ya os avisamos unos cuantos de la ampliación y de esto, a los que vayan a ir, recordad que habrá una segunda.

Suerte a cada uno.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Sep 2020)

Cuidadin con el gaceleo. Vengo avisando de que ahora debería venir el gaceleo a subirla al 2 y pico (yo digo 2.3) para luego caer al infierno.

Yo no entraría, pero allá cada uno...


----------



## kopke (16 Sep 2020)

Para mí ahora es el momento de meterle algo de dinero a IAG.

Pero antes hay que ver qué pasa con la ampliación. 

Precipitarse a comprar lo veo muy arriesgado.


----------



## kopke (16 Sep 2020)

Para los que estéis pensando en hacer una operación blanca. Ojo a las comisiones y ojo a Agencia Tributaria.


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Sep 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Para los que estéis pensando en hacer una operación blanca. Ojo a las comisiones y ojo a Agencia Tributaria.



Que es eso?


----------



## kopke (16 Sep 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Que es eso?



Vendes los derechos necesarios para acudir a la ampliación de capital sin poner un céntimo.

Es una operación anti-dilución.

Pero lo bancos, que no son gilipollas, la conocen y te cobran comisiones por la venta y por la suscripción de títulos. Por eso tienes que analizar si te merece la pena.


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Sep 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Vendes los derechos necesarios para acudir a la ampliación de capital sin poner un céntimo.
> 
> Es una operación anti-dilución.
> 
> Pero lo bancos, que no son gilipollas, la conocen y te cobran comisiones por la venta y por la suscripción de títulos. Por eso tienes que analizar si te merece la pena.



Como vendes los derechos? no tengo niidea de como se hace? Dónde se sabe el numero de derechos que tienes como tenedor de acciones


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Sep 2020)

Ahora lo he visto, perdón... el numero de derechos aparece como un valor más


----------



## kopke (16 Sep 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Ahora lo he visto, perdón... el numero de derechos aparece como un valor más



Ahora mismo el valor de cada acción que compraste es: cotización de la acción + cotización del derecho.

Si vas a vender los derechos no esperes jamás a última hora.


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Sep 2020)

ya puestos... @kopke ... que sucede si no los vendo ni tampoco los suscribo?


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Sep 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Ahora mismo el valor de cada acción que compraste es: cotización de la acción + cotización del derecho.
> 
> Si vas a vender los derechos no esperes jamás a última hora.



Qué harías tu? No es que tenga mucho en IAG pero muy mal compradas ( a 3,40€)


----------



## palodearia (16 Sep 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Qué harías tu? No es que tenga mucho en IAG pero muy mal compradas ( a 3,40€)



Seguramente no estaban mal compradas en su momento si veías el precio de la acción. Simplemente no reaccionaste al catacroc de febrero-marzo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Sep 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Qué harías tu? No es que tenga mucho en IAG pero muy mal compradas ( a 3,40€)



Es posible que entre ahora y finales de año suba a unos 2.3 euros. Lo que haría YO:
1) Ponerlas a la venta a 2 euros.
2) Si sobre el 15 de Diciembre no salta esa venta, las vendo por lo que me den.

Sigo pensando que tiene que haber un gaceleo de aqui a finales de año, sobre todo en Octubre.


----------



## mol (16 Sep 2020)

A quien se le ocurre invertir en lineas aereas con la situacion del covid + ya no hay vuelos internacionales ni na ?

Ahora entiendo porque unos ganan en la bolsa, con este tipo de operaciones


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> A quien se le ocurre invertir en lineas aereas con la situacion del covid + ya no hay vuelos internacionales ni na ?
> 
> Ahora entiendo porque unos ganan en la bolsa, con este tipo de operaciones



Compré un paquete gordo con la gran caída de marzo y las revendí con un 72% de beneficio. Luego cometí el error de volver a entrar con un paquete más pequeño pero precipitadamente. 
El beneficio de la primera operación a día de hoy aun me compensa las pérdidas latentes de la segunda. El cómputo sigue siendo positivo, pero aunque sabía la posibilidad de la AKA, aposté a que no saldría y he pringado.
Unas veces se pierde y otras se gana, el mundo de las inversiones y los negocios es así.


----------



## Benceno (16 Sep 2020)

Menudo berenjenal ha sido meterse aquí desde que lo comentabaís en marzo, con la de pasta fácil que he sacado en tecnologia americana. Ya teneis ganas de complicaros.


----------



## kopke (16 Sep 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Qué harías tu? No es que tenga mucho en IAG pero muy mal compradas ( a 3,40€)



Te voy a dar mi opinión desde mi experiencia. En lo que me ha pasado y en lo que he visto en estos años.

Yo vendería los derechos. De esta forma, garantizas recuperar una parte relevante de lo invertido sin asumir pérdidas. Pueden pasar dos cosas:

- Que la cotización suba mucho y que te arrepientas de haber seguido mi consejo. Pero será un arrepentimiento con plusvalías. Habrás dejado de ganar dinero y estarás en positivo con tus títulos.

- Que la cotización baje debido a la dilución y no recupere el nivel en el que entraste. O que se hunda catastróficamente. En ese caso te alegrarás de haber puesto a salvo parte de tu inversión.

Cada persona tiene un contexto diferente. Yo te hablo desde el punto de vista de un humilde y austero castellano. Soy de correr pocos riesgos y quizá peque de poco emprendedor. 

Si no te hace falta el dinero para nada, te da lo mismo perderlo todo y es algo irrelevante para ti, es otro perfil diferente. 

Yo soy de la vieja escuela. Más ladrillero que de bolsa, y llevo unos cuantos años en esto, pero me sigue dando respeto. Hace tiempo pegué un pequeño pelotazo con Liberbank (creo que fueron 40.000€, hablo de memoria) y lo metí en un local en la provincia de Ávila. Otro igual se habría metido en bitcoins y se habría forrado. 

No soy ningún experto para dar consejos a nadie. Es lo que haría yo.

IAG lo veo una buena inversión a medio plazo. En estos años he aprendido a no meterme en un valor caliente y a entrar cuando tiene malas perspectivas por algo coyuntural, no porque sea un grupo.


----------



## kopke (16 Sep 2020)

Benceno dijo:


> Menudo berenjenal ha sido meterse aquí desde que lo comentabaís en marzo, con la de pasta fácil que he sacado en tecnologia americana. Ya teneis ganas de complicaros.



Oye, un respeto a los paletos de la bolsa. 

Nos movemos en un entorno reducido y nunca hemos viajado fuera del Ibex. 

Pero conocer tus limitaciones y no meterte en cosas que no entiendes ya es mucho. Yo he visto evaporarse dinero de amigos en warrants o futuros del petróleo como si fuese agua vertida en las brasas de una barbacoa.


----------



## kopke (16 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> A quien se le ocurre invertir en lineas aereas con la situacion del covid + ya no hay vuelos internacionales ni na ?
> 
> Ahora entiendo porque unos ganan en la bolsa, con este tipo de operaciones



Se me ocurre a mí. Y es complicado que pierda dinero porque saqué el 100% de la inversión.

Es más, tampoco tengo idea de pagar impuestos por ello.


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Sep 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Te voy a dar mi opinión desde mi experiencia. En lo que me ha pasado y en lo que he visto en estos años.
> 
> Yo vendería los derechos. De esta forma, garantizas recuperar una parte relevante de lo invertido sin asumir pérdidas. Pueden pasar dos cosas:
> 
> ...



Hace un montonazo de años, cuando yo empezaba en lo "mío" un tipo que se había hecho auténticamente millonario me dijo, " nunca te equivoques, de una peseta para arriba todo es negocio"

El dinero que invierto ( y más aun en bolsa ) siempre es dinero que no necesito, pero de ahí a que me de lo mismo perderlo todo, dista mucho.

He dedicado la mañana a estudiar un poco el tema y creo que hemos llegado a la misma conclusión, vender los derechos, pero hoy están cayendo un 10%, no se si esperar un poco o será peor....


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Sep 2020)

Las aerolíneas están desesperadas: ni con vuelos a 5 euros prevén recuperar viajeros

British Airways dice que espera despedir hasta 10.000 trabajadores por la pandemia


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Las aerolíneas están desesperadas: ni con vuelos a 5 euros prevén recuperar viajeros
> 
> British Airways dice que espera despedir hasta 10.000 trabajadores por la pandemia



A lo mejor tienen que permitir a los pasajeros tirar los 5 euros al suelo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Sep 2020)

*Eurocontrol prevé una caída del tráfico aéreo superior al 55% en 2020*

*El organismo revisa a la baja sus estimaciones previas y avisa de que este año se operarán seis millones de vuelos menos en el continente europeo*







La *Organización Europea para la Seguridad de la Navegación Aérea (Eurocontrol)* ha revisado a la baja sus escenarios de tráfico aéreo y prevé ahora que el número de vuelos en Europa descenderá un 55% en 2020, con respecto al año anterior.

En concreto, el organismo afirma que se operarán seis millones de vuelos menos en 2020, una reducción adicional de un millón en comparación con lo previsto hace unos meses por Eurocontrol.

La organización elaboró un borrador de escenarios del 24 de abril, que resultó bastante preciso, y pronosticaba una recuperación gradual, con descensos en el tráfico aéreo del 89% en abril y del 50% en agosto.

Ese escenario, Eurocontrol pronosticó una caída del 45%, es decir, cinco millones de vuelos menos. Asimismo, el organismo asumió que, si la tendencia seguía siendo positiva, la recuperación gradual podía continuar durante el resto del año y asumió que algunas de las operaciones intercontinentales se retomarían.

Sin embargo, Eurocontrol destaca que el respuesta a los brotes, los estados han impuesto restricciones “nacionales individuales y no coordinadas” como las cuarentenas y pruebas que, en opinión del organismo, “en ocasiones se anuncian con poca antelación”.

“Este "enfoque descoordinado" de los Estados ha generado mucha confusión y erosionado la confianza de los pasajeros. Las reservas a plazo para las aerolíneas durante los próximos meses son extremadamente bajas”, explican.

A 13 de septiembre, el tráfico ya había bajado un 53% en el mes en comparación con el mismo período en 2019, que ya era 13 puntos porcentuales más bajo que la predicción anterior de Eurocontrol: un descenso del 40% para todo el mes de septiembre.

Teniendo en cuenta todo lo anterior Eurocontrol estima una pérdida potencial de ingresos en la industria aérea europea de 140.000 millones de euros durante 2020, frente a la pérdida de 110.000 millones que indicaba el 24 de abril.

*Eurocontrol apuesta por armonizar las medidas*

“Estamos retrocediendo y esto es realmente preocupante para toda la industria. Existe una falta de coordinación entre los Estados sobre cómo gestionar los viajes aéreos a pesar de la buena orientación de la EASA y el ECDC; hay mucha confusión y muy poca confianza de los pasajeros; y, por supuesto, los brotes de COVID-19 están aumentando en toda Europa”, ha explicado el director general de Eurocontrol, Eamonn Brennan.

Para Brennan, los escenarios propuestos por Eurocontrol podrían mejorar “si hubiera más coordinación entre estados”, especialmente en lo que se refiere a las “pruebas estandarizadas” y “los criterios de evaluación epidemiológica comunes”.

“Al mismo tiempo, podría empeorar aún más si los Estados continúan imponiendo restricciones generales y medidas de cuarentena; este enfoque está acabando con la industria de viajes y turismo. Damos la bienvenida a las propuestas de armonización de la Comisión Europea y alentamos a todas las partes a que las adopten”, ha concluido Brennan.

Eurocontrol prevé una caída del tráfico aéreo superior al 55% en 2020


----------



## mol (16 Sep 2020)

Tanta OMS, vale para algo ? Todo el mundo esta cayendo en una espiral de falta de consumo brutal, y el mundo actual se basa en consumo sobre todo y ahorro

Y si no hay consumo se pierden trabajos, y si se pierden trabajos no hay salarios y no hay ahorros

Esto se esta yendo a la mierda a pasos agigantados, para colmo los casos no paran de subir en todo el mundo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> Tanta OMS, vale para algo ? Todo el mundo esta cayendo en una espiral de falta de consumo brutal, y el mundo actual se basa en consumo sobre todo y ahorro
> 
> Y si no hay consumo se pierden trabajos, y si se pierden trabajos no hay salarios y no hay ahorros
> 
> Esto se esta yendo a la mierda a pasos agigantados, para colmo los casos no paran de subir en todo el mundo



Exacto. La verdad es que llevo desde Marzo con la polla que no me cabe en los pantalones.

Es un gran momento para quienes han ahorrado, hamijo.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Sep 2020)

hoy está a 1,443, ergo -2.474 pavos, a tí el concepto peak oil te sonaba a magufada no?


----------



## mol (16 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Exacto. La verdad es que llevo desde Marzo con la polla que no me cabe en los pantalones.
> 
> Es un gran momento para quienes han ahorrado, hamijo.



Gran momento para que ? para 'sobrevivir' ? porque vamos, la depresion general que hay en la sociedad y en el mundo... no veas

Vale, si, estamos vivos y coleando, tenemos agua potable, podemos comer

Tenemos trabajo, algunos familia e hijos, estamos (creo) sanos dentro de lo que cabe

Mucho mejor que otras regiones del planeta ahora mismo

No deberiamos quejarnos de nada... pero ya cansa, tanta des-informacion que ha habido, nadie sabe nada, cada pais aplica una medida diferente, no hay un consenso mundial ante una supuesta pandemia mundial super peligrosa, y asi un largo etcetera de incongruencias y sin sentidos, los cuales han hecho que la economia mundial salte por los aires y que la gente este de los nervios, porque sin trabajar hoy en dia pues ya no se puede vivir, ya no somos una puta tribu de recolectores como antaño, y se nos ha metido demasiada mierda en la cabeza en referencia al consumo de bienes y servicios, que hace dificil digerir este momento

Tanto S. XXI, tanto internet y medios de la informacion, tanta era digital, para tener si cabe menos puta idea aun de las cosas, por la cantidad y variedad de (des)informacion que ni se sabe de donde viene, ni donde va, o si es de origen veridico basado en estudios reales, o politico, o magufo/legendario... Y menos todavia con algo a tratar como la ciencia y el tema virus y enfermedades, que creo no es una ciencia exacta sino lo contrario

Pero lo dicho, al final estamos bien, habra que aplicar la frase 'virgencita que me quede como estoy'


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Sep 2020)

*BRUTAL HOSTIÓN DEL COPÓN: IAG A 1.25.*

Ésto mas que en noticias va a salir en "sucesos".

Aun así, sigo en mis trece: Veo gaceleo aunque *corrijo mi predicción: Subida a 1.5 y luego caida al infierno*.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2020)

Menudo selloff...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> Gran momento para que ? para 'sobrevivir' ? porque vamos, la depresion general que hay en la sociedad y en el mundo... no veas
> 
> Vale, si, estamos vivos y coleando, tenemos agua potable, podemos comer
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, y aunque sea un poco off-topic.







Ahora mismo es el tiempo de los hombres fuertes y no hablo de músculos.

Precísamente en éste foro hay hombres que han ahorrado y ahora tratan (con mejor o peor suerte) de aprender a sacar beneficios de sus ahorros. Con toda seguridad no son conformistas en plan "virgencita que me quede como estoy".

Vienen tiempos difíciles. Para el hombre fuerte, el que ha ahorrado, el que sabe esperar e invertir, vienen tiempos buenísimos. 

Yo tengo una humilde cartera, pero ademas diversifico con bienes inmuebles. El año que viene empezaré a buscar propiedades que esos de la "depresión general" han perdido por no ser previsores. Porque la mayoría de la sociedad vive al día, diciendo que "la cosa esta muy mal para ahorrar" pero con ropa mas nueva y un teléfono mejor que el mio y que cámbian cada año. Gente que compra acciones sin pensar ni cálcular, o viviendas que quieren ya. Ésa es la gente del "no deberíamos quejarnos de nada".

Lo siento mucho pero yo tengo ambición. Y como tengo ambición he ahorrado dinero, lo he invertido, y ahora saco el cuchillo y compro empresas y propiedades al precio mas bajo posible, con el conocimiento que lo que yo hago lo hago porque esas empresas van a despedir a gente y esa gente perderán sus hipotecas.

*Los hombres fuertes, de mente, paciencia, y corazón, estan ahora mismo en un momento óptimo.*


----------



## KaSolo (18 Sep 2020)

Tantos quebraderos de cabeza para adivinar un futuro imposible de adivinar... siempre caemos en lo mismo...
Para mi todo es más sencillo, en los próximos cinco años el que tenga dinero, procedente de su esfuerzo y capacidad, hará dinero casi con total seguridad y los demás... a intentar adivinar el futuro y a asumir riesgos por encima de lo que se pueden permitir...


----------



## antoniussss (18 Sep 2020)

Vaya mierda más buena te has fumado de hombre fuerte para intentar seguir dando por culo con tus mierda inversiones carnival(cruceros) iag y Airbus.

Antes de invertir en esas mierdas prefiero meterme los billetes por el culo uno a uno. 

Cuando todas las mierdas que recomiendas comprar, ah si, falta Renault Hahahahahaha, hagan su ampliación de capital y su operación acordeón y pierdes hasta los. Calzoncillos ven con tus historietas de espartanos auuu auuu auuu.


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Sep 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Se me ocurre a mí. Y es complicado que pierda dinero porque saqué el 100% de la inversión.
> 
> Es más, tampoco tengo idea de pagar impuestos por ello.



Tu ganancia ha sido la pérdida de otro


----------



## kopke (18 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Tu ganancia ha sido la pérdida de otro



No. Porque no es un juego de suma cero.


----------



## KaSolo (18 Sep 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Vaya mierda más buena te has fumado de hombre fuerte para intentar seguir dando por culo con tus mierda inversiones carnival(cruceros) iag y Airbus.
> 
> Antes de invertir en esas mierdas prefiero meterme los billetes por el culo uno a uno.
> 
> Cuando todas las mierdas que recomiendas comprar, ah si, falta Renault Hahahahahaha, hagan su ampliación de capital y su operación acordeón y pierdes hasta los. Calzoncillos ven con tus historietas de espartanos auuu auuu auuu.



Estas son las aportaciones que hacen grande a Burbuja si señor! Se nota tu capacidad de comunicación y tu conocimiento del tema a tratar... mis dies!


----------



## Poseidón (18 Sep 2020)

KaSolo dijo:


> Estas son las aportaciones que hacen grande a Burbuja si señor! Se nota tu capacidad de comunicación y tu conocimiento del tema a tratar... mis dies!



Esta hablando del feministo no de ti.


----------



## KaSolo (18 Sep 2020)

Poseidón dijo:


> Esta hablando del feministo no de ti.



Me da igual quien hable y de quien hable siempre y cuando aporte algo.


----------



## golden graham (18 Sep 2020)

Abandonad el IBEX


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Sep 2020)

kopke dijo:


> No. Porque no es un juego de suma cero.



Al final vendí los derechos y por lo que veo vendí en máximos ( de puta leche )......me quedo con lo que llevo, que es un estropicio importante pero la venta de los derechos me quita exposición al valor. Creo que he hecho bien


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Sep 2020)

KaSolo dijo:


> Me da igual quien hable y de quien hable siempre y cuando aporte algo.



Te explico la situación de forma rápida:

Yo participo en tres foros: Inversiones (éste), viviendas, y el ático.

En el foro de viviendas suelo repetir que quien se mete en hipotecas a 30 años es un mongol. Eso escuece. En el ático digo que las Españolas son gordas y gritonas. También escuece.

Algunos foreros, con esposa gorda y gritona y/o hipoteca a 30 años, sacan su escozor a la luz buscando lamerme el ojete allá por donde voy. Cuando no desvirtuan mis aportaciones cortan frases sueltas o lo que sea para poder así seguir comiéndome el ojete.

En su gran mayoría los tengo en el ignore salvo los lameculos mas ávidos ya que esos si que me producen cosquillas en el ano.

No te extrañe leer comentarios así en mi contra. Es muy duro vivir con una Española gorda y gritona y aguantar una hipoteca a 30 años.


----------



## KaSolo (18 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te explico la situación de forma rápida:
> 
> Yo participo en tres foros: Inversiones (éste), viviendas, y el ático.
> 
> ...



No te conozco de nada y no estoy siempre de acuerdo con tus propuestas pero por lo menos aportas tus ideas... y al que no le guste que critique por supuesto, pero también aportando... si no, nos hacen perder el tiempo a todos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Sep 2020)

KaSolo dijo:


> No te conozco de nada y no estoy siempre de acuerdo con tus propuestas pero por lo menos aportas tus ideas... y al que no le guste que critique por supuesto, pero también aportando... si no, nos hacen perder el tiempo a todos.



Completamente deacuerdo. De hecho, invito a cualquiera a que busque un insulto mio que no haya sido una respuesta a otro insulto, o una crítica mia sin argumentos (correctos o incorrectos claro).

Debería ser baneo hacer el imbécil en subforos serios.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Sep 2020)

Caballeros, nos encontramos desde enero en una crisis sanitaria de pandemia internacional, de años de duración, con restricciones totales al transporte internacional, más la consiguiente bajada de turisteo o movilidad por crisis económica.

Invertir en empresas de cruceros, aerolineas, fabricantes de aviones y de coches, es directamente UN SUICIDIO.

Es coger toda tu pasta y meterla en ABENGOA o en empresas de "A penique" por si suena la flauta y le saco un pellizco o lo pierdo todo, y de eso no se ha avisado, NO SE HA AVISADO.

En contra, a principios de abril dije yo chavales, por lo menos si es por intentar sacar un buen pellizco buscad empresas que les beneficie el coronavirus, y que puedan aguantar el futuro siempre VENDIENDO, yo lo he hecho con:

-DEOLEO
-PHARMAMAR
-ERCROS (fail porque los cabrones no venden cloro dicen.....)
-EBROFOODS
-CLOROX
-TYSONFOODS
-ALPHA PRO TECH

Y yo no me dedico a esto, ni soy un profesional, ni soy un friki de la bolsa ni pollas.

NADIE, INSISTO NADIE en este puto foro de iluminados, ha recomendado algo similar, NADIE.


Y digo lo mismo que dije en abril y me llamaron alarmista hijo de la gran puta, en IAG os vais a comer una segunda ampliación de capital y depende de lo que dure esta crisis + crisis económica, una operación acordeón y os quedareis sin el inicial+ampliacion+ampliacion.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (18 Sep 2020)

Bateman-feministo-enviada, asoma la colita jajajajaja.

Vaya follada de culo te están pegando con Inmensamente Abriendo Grande jajajaja.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Completamente deacuerdo. De hecho, invito a cualquiera a que busque un insulto mio que no haya sido una respuesta a otro insulto, o una crítica mia sin argumentos (correctos o incorrectos claro).
> 
> Debería ser baneo hacer el imbécil en subforos serios.


----------



## senormartin (19 Sep 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. La necesitaré.



Hoy mas que nunca, suerte! Operar contra una tendencia primaria bajista es como hacer all in con una pareja de 7s; pero lo hemos hecho todos. Seguro que ahora te plantearas comprar a 1,25 para promediar perdidas, segundo error...


----------



## kopke (21 Sep 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Al final vendí los derechos y por lo que veo vendí en máximos ( de puta leche )......me quedo con lo que llevo, que es un estropicio importante pero la venta de los derechos me quita exposición al valor. Creo que he hecho bien



Estoy dándole vueltas a los derechos. Yo vendí, como tú.

Esto acaba el día 25. Mira cómo han bajado.

Antes de esa fecha, ejecutarán todos los derechos que no se hayan vendido.


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Sep 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Estoy dándole vueltas a los derechos. Yo vendí, como tú.
> 
> Esto acaba el día 25. Mira cómo han bajado.
> 
> Antes de esa fecha, ejecutarán todos los derechos que no se hayan vendido.



Dándole vueltas? Si ya has vendido que vueltas le das?


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Sep 2020)

Otro 8% de caída, vaya espantada.


----------



## Lady Jane (21 Sep 2020)

Lo siento chicos, y los derechos bajan un 50% nada menos


----------



## Dj Puesto (21 Sep 2020)

Angelucos que caen en trampas, la bolsa es suerte e información privilegiada. El OP compró en una bull trap, es mucho más safe comprar en una subida paulatina pero constante que tras una caída brvtal, ya lo peor es comprar en la corrección como ha sido el caso , ahora unos cuantos años atrapado como mínimo o directamente asumir pérdida del 50%.


----------



## Feti (21 Sep 2020)

Está todo callendo con brío.


----------



## kopke (21 Sep 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Dándole vueltas? Si ya has vendido que vueltas le das?



Los derechos a ultimísima hora pueden ser un chollo. Hay gente que pone orden de venta “por lo mejor”. Imagina pillarlos a un céntimo, por ejemplo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Sep 2020)

kopke dijo:


> Los derechos a ultimísima hora pueden ser un chollo. Hay gente que pone orden de venta “por lo mejor”. Imagina pillarlos a un céntimo, por ejemplo.



Tal como está cayendo hoy la bolsa igual hasta es caro...


----------



## Moonlighter (21 Sep 2020)

cagonlaputa 




Tengo ganas de vomitar y todo.

IAG acabará costando menos del 0.92 de precio de inversor.


----------



## antoniussss (21 Sep 2020)

La culpa fijo será del coletas, dirán los que compraron en los últimos meses.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 Sep 2020)

Solo me cabe la idea de que las manos fuertes han aprovechado para tirar el precio hacia abajo desde el viernes para comprar a precio de puta, y con eso han provocado el pánico masivo. Hablo de los derechos.
La verdad es que cada día estoy más decepcionado con el Ibex, en qué ha quedado. Quizá es lo que buscaba el Gobierno, regalar el país a los extranjeros...


----------



## kopke (21 Sep 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Tal como está cayendo hoy la bolsa igual hasta es caro...



Acabo de mirar los derechos y caen un 62%.

Menos mal que los vendimos.


----------



## kopke (21 Sep 2020)

Meliá por debajo de los tres euros, el Santander casi en un euro y medio...

Joder.


----------



## Fieseler Storch (21 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> cagonlaputa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 437407
> 
> ...



Caen todas menos la de Soros. Curioso


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Sep 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Está todo callendo con brío.




Como dije en otros hilos hace tiempo, y eso que no han empezado a caer en serio las bolsas usanas, cuando eso suceda "EL ARMAGEDÓN"


----------



## tremenk (21 Sep 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Tal como está cayendo hoy la bolsa igual hasta es caro...



Harley estas atrapado o vendiste?
Tu junto al Op defendías esta accion a largo plazo hace mucho que no leo este hilo paco


----------



## tremenk (21 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Completamente deacuerdo. De hecho, invito a cualquiera a que busque un insulto mio que no haya sido una respuesta a otro insulto, o una crítica mia sin argumentos (correctos o incorrectos claro).
> 
> Debería ser baneo hacer el imbécil en subforos serios.





ismael120 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 435637



Jajajjajajaa menudo owned.

Tipoco del fantasma este...

Peazo troll, fantasma y mentiroso es.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (21 Sep 2020)

Feministo-bateman-enviada, ponte pomada en el culo que de la follada que te están dando vas a terminar pareciendo un macaco, jajajaja



INMENSAMENTE ABRIENDO GRANDE

TRAGA, TRAGA, TRAGA Y NO PARES DE TRAGAR JAJAJAJA


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Sep 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Harley estas atrapado o vendiste?
> Tu junto al Op defendías esta accion a largo plazo hace mucho que no leo este hilo paco



Las dos cosas. Primero vendí la totalidad con un 72% de profit y luego tuve la genial idea de volver a pillar una paquete algo menor que me comeré por los restos.
Como premio de consolación vendí los derechos a 0,795 ( casi máximos) y me mitiga un poco la hostia, pero vamos, que voy a comer IAG años


----------



## JMK (21 Sep 2020)

1731 millones de descapitalización para el SAN en un plis plas.

Pensáis que va a seguir cayendo??


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Sep 2020)

Joder, a 1 euro! Me están entrando ganas de comprar un paquetillo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Joder, a 1 euro! Me están entrando ganas de comprar un paquetillo



Estudia con precaución y si te salen los números, compra. A mi ahora mismo solo me salen para gaceleo, y no soy inversor ludópata.

Pero no compres algo solo porque parezca estar barato. Ni tampoco dejes de comprar algo por parecer caro.


----------



## La Enviada (21 Sep 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Feministo-bateman-enviada, ponte pomada en el culo que de la follada que te están dando vas a terminar pareciendo un macaco, jajajaja



Ya está el bufón haciendo el ridículo. Ya te lo dije ayer: cualquiera puede comprobar en el buscador del foro que sólo invierto en fondos indexados o ETFs. No hay un solo post donde diga que he comprado IAG o cualquier otra compañía. Me parezco tanto a Feministo o a Bateman como a cualquier forero o forera al azar.

En realidad eso ya lo sabes, verdad?. Da igual porque estás para lo que estás, para calentar el tráfico, como tantos otros trols a sueldo en este show de Truman. El problema es que a tu personaje-trol ya lo tiene ignorado medio foro de bolsa y como trol no da más de sí. Y cuando hablas "en serio" sobre las acciones de Tesla (que no tienes) tampoco dices nada interesante, para eso ya están otros foreros.

Los insultos me resbalan, soy mayorcita y ya sé dónde me metía. Pero como en este punto ya lo único que haces es estorbar la lectura de los hilos, te vas al ignore con los otros 83 idiotas que llevo fulminados.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Sep 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Ya está el bufón haciendo el ridículo. Ya te lo dije ayer: cualquiera puede comprobar en el buscador del foro que sólo invierto en fondos indexados o ETFs. No hay un solo post donde diga que he comprado IAG o cualquier otra compañía. Me parezco tanto a Feministo o a Bateman como a cualquier forero o forera al azar.
> 
> En realidad eso ya lo sabes, verdad?. Da igual porque estás para lo que estás, para calentar el tráfico, como tantos otros trols a sueldo en este show de Truman. El problema es que a tu personaje-trol ya lo tiene ignorado medio foro de bolsa y como trol no da más de sí. Y cuando hablas "en serio" sobre las acciones de Tesla (que no tienes) tampoco dices nada interesante, para eso ya están otros foreros.
> 
> Los insultos me resbalan, soy mayorcita y ya sé dónde me metía. Pero como en este punto ya lo único que haces es estorbar la lectura de los hilos, te vas al ignore con los otros 83 idiotas que llevo fulminados.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Sep 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Ya está el bufón haciendo el ridículo. Ya te lo dije ayer: cualquiera puede comprobar en el buscador del foro que sólo invierto en fondos indexados o ETFs. No hay un solo post donde diga que he comprado IAG o cualquier otra compañía. Me parezco tanto a Feministo o a Bateman como a cualquier forero o forera al azar.
> 
> En realidad eso ya lo sabes, verdad?. Da igual porque estás para lo que estás, para calentar el tráfico, como tantos otros trols a sueldo en este show de Truman. El problema es que a tu personaje-trol ya lo tiene ignorado medio foro de bolsa y como trol no da más de sí. Y cuando hablas "en serio" sobre las acciones de Tesla (que no tienes) tampoco dices nada interesante, para eso ya están otros foreros.
> 
> Los insultos me resbalan, soy mayorcita y ya sé dónde me metía. Pero como en este punto ya lo único que haces es estorbar la lectura de los hilos, te vas al ignore con los otros 83 idiotas que llevo fulminados.



Lo tengo en ignorados, de hecho porque llevas poco pero en mi lista ya hay mas de 200, ni te imaginas lo bien que se lee el foro quitando la basura.


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Joder, a 1 euro! Me están entrando ganas de comprar un paquetillo



Yo es que no tengo ahora liquidez para distraer, pero son precios para hacer un estudio del tema, eh...


----------



## kopke (21 Sep 2020)

El problema es que estamos en una situación completamente nueva.

Es imposible saber si estamos ante una oportunidad o ante el inicio de una caída de la hostia.

EEUU está en máximos...


----------



## kopke (21 Sep 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo es que no tengo ahora liquidez para distraer, pero son precios para hacer un estudio del tema, eh...



¿En qué punto de la crisis estamos?


----------



## kopke (21 Sep 2020)

En Santander, Telefónica, Liberbank ya palmo en todas las compras. En todas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Sep 2020)

kopke dijo:


> ¿En qué punto de la crisis estamos?



Crisis, qué crisis?
Estamos en el punto en que el vigía grita que vamos a chocar con un iceberg y el capitán dice que no, que son nubes y que no pasa nada.
La orquesta por supuesto sigue tocando para aparentar normalidad , pero como yo me creo antes al vigía que al capitán y su tripulación , me voy poniendo en chaleco salvavidas y que Dios nos pille confesados, pero a la crisis no hemos ni llegado.


----------



## antoniussss (21 Sep 2020)

Pues según los ilustres del hilo, hace una semana decían que si esto caía a 1,65-1,50 metían buenos paquetes y era muy atractiva.

Hoy está a *1, ¿Os habréis hipotecado no?, a 1 os la comprabais entera según decíais...*


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Sep 2020)

Lufthansa dice que está recortando más puestos de trabajo, además de los 22.000 previamente anunciados, porque está perdiend


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Sep 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues según los ilustres del hilo, hace una semana decían que si esto caía a 1,65-1,50 metían buenos paquetes y era muy atractiva.
> 
> Hoy está a *1, ¿Os habréis hipotecado no?, a 1 os la comprabais entera según decíais...*



Todos hemos hecho alguna vez esos comentarios y cuando los haces, es porque realmente crees que un estropicio así no va a pasar. Si pasa, el miedo escénico te paraliza y te quedas con dedo acalambrado en el botón de comprar.... porque entrar y/o salir de bolsa hoy por hoy es para profesionales.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 Sep 2020)

*El modelo de suscripción a las aerolíneas tipo Netflix llega a España*

La crisis de ingresos y previsión acelera la búsqueda de nuevas líneas de negocio

La tecnológica Caravelo lleva meses negociando con aerolíneas de España, Reino Unido o Europa de Este implantar un modelo de suscripción tipo Netflix en el sector aéreo europeo. Unos contactos que se han acelerado a raíz de la pandemia del coronavirus y el desplome de las reservas y que ya se han traducido en un acuerdo con una compañía española, que será la primera en lanzar esta línea de negocio en el Viejo Continente.

Fuentes de Caravelo explican a este diario que esta semana empezarán a trabajar para ajustar la plataforma al modelo de suscripción que quiere ofrecer la aerolínea y que está previsto que se lance a corto plazo para tratar de animar la demanda y generar una línea de ingresos estable en un momento de incertidumbre que ha hundido la demanda (los aviones han volado con un 60% de ocupación en julio y agosto).

"El modelo permite generar ingresos recurrentes y mayor predictibilidad en la crisis", dice Vilar

"Vemos que hay mucho apetito en el mercado, sobre todo desde la reactivación de la movilidad. Las aerolíneas buscan llegar de una manera más fresca a los clientes. Ahora venden los billetes a muy corto plazo o a seis meses. El 55% de las ventas se realizan en la última semana y para los directores de ingresos es una pesadilla. No tienen visibilidad y necesitan liquidez", explica José Luis Vilar, cofundador y jefe de operaciones de Caravelo. En este sentido, el directivo señala que el modelo de suscripción, que ya funciona en América y Asia, permite a las compañías aéreas conseguir "ingresos recurrentes, ganar certidumbre" y generar una base de clientes _cautivos_, reforzando los programas de fidelidad.

El cofundador de Caravelo se ha negado a desvelar el nombre de la aerolínea, que ha descrito como un "gran operador europeo", pero sí que ha explicado que en el Viejo Continente se está optando por un modelo de suscripción mensual que da derecho a un billete al mes a un precio fijo y reducido a cualquier destino y en cualquier momento. "En vez de lanzar un millón de plazas a 29,9 euros durante una semana, se lanza una suscripción que da derecho a comprar billetes con precios tácticos y un compromiso de permanencia", asegura Vilar antes de señalar que "según un estudio que realizamos, el mercado estaría dispuesto a pagar entre 44 y 64 para volar (ida y vuelta) cada mes".

*La idea es ofrecer a los suscriptores un billete (ida y vuelta) al mes a un precio fijo y reducido*

La plataforma ofrece otros modelos de negocio como el de club de descuentos o modelo prepago como el de bono 10 viajes del metro o del AVE. En Asia, por ejemplo, Air Asia han lanzado un programa para volar de forma ilimitada por unos 180 euros al año. Tras este modelo de negocio se encuentra el objetivo de generar una base de clientes a la que luego se trata de vender otra serie de productos para aumentar el ticket medio. En México, Caravelo trabaja con Volaris, que ha seguido ingresando las 30.000 suscripciones durante la pandemia y que está aumentado su base de clientes tras la reactivación de los vuelos, explica la plataforma. Durante el pico de restricciones a volar en América, la firma lanzó el sistema con la colombiana Viva Air mientras que la Avianca y VivaAerobus (México) trabajan para desarrollar suscripciones.

"Para los consumidores representa un ahorro en el coste de sus viajes. Para las aerolíneas abre la oportunidad de transformar el negocio desde un modelo transaccional hacia otro recurrente"

"Las ventajas son múltiples. Para los consumidores representa un ahorro en el coste de sus viajes, la tranquilidad de pagar siempre lo mismo y una oportunidad para volar más. Para las aerolíneas abre la oportunidad de transformar el negocio desde un modelo transaccional hacia otro recurrente que les de ingresos garantizados y mayor predictibilidad", asevera Vilar.

Unas ventajas que no comparte todo el sector, que ve en el modelo de suscripción una amenaza para el ticket medio y la gestión del inventario así como una falta de coherencia con el movimiento de lucha contra las emisiones de CO2 y las políticas que buscan penalizar a los viajeros frecuentes y los trayectos de corto radio.

"Con una tarifa plana el margen disminuye en cada vuelos y añade presión a las aerolíneas para rentabilizar los viajes. El sistema podría animar a viajar pero el problema en Europa no es el miedo a volar o el precio. El miedo está en los destinos y el riesgo a quedarte atrapado en el hotel o tener que pasar una cuarentena a la vuelta a casa", explica Pere Suau-Sánchez, asesor en transporte aéreo y profesor de la UOC y Cranfield. En este punto, cabe destacar que aerolíneas como Qantas han puesto a la venta billetes para volar a ninguna parte, que se han agotado en minutos. Es decir, para montarse en el avión, volar y regresar a tu casa.

Otra preocupación en el sector es que este tipo de modelos de suscripción puede canibalizar los viajes de negocios, que son los que tienen el ticket más alto y vuelan con más frecuencia. Un escollo que, según Vilar ha desaparecido de momento por la crisis del covid-19 y el teletrabajo. "Los viajes de negocios se han reducido mucho. Las aerolíneas europeas se están empezando a abrir a nuevos modelos de negocio que, como el de la suscripción, va en contra de los principios clásicos. Pero es que ya no protegen el ingreso alto del corporate porque ya no hay mercado que proteger y está claro que tardará mucho en volver, si vuelve", relata Vilar.

"Los cambios estructurales en la demanda se van a traducir en una recuperación muy muy lenta. En el futuro no habrá tantos pasajeros de negocios", alerta Álex Cruz

En este punto, Álex Cruz, presidente de British Airways, aseguró en su comparecencia en el Parlamento Británico que "la industria aérea será fundamentalmente distinta" y que "los cambios estructurales en la demanda se van a traducir en una recuperación muy muy lenta" ya que "en el futuro no habrá tantos pasajeros de negocios", uno de sus principales clientes. La semana pasada, British Airways transportó 170.000 viajeros cuando lo normal es que tengan un millón.

En este punto, el consultor experto en aviación y profesor de EAE, Román Andreu, ve en el modelo de suscripción una buena manera de recuperar al viajero de negocios en este contexto de crisis y, aunque tiene sus dudas, ya que muchos intentos han fracasado por lo difícil que es de rentabilizar y gestionar, sí que reconoce que es una forma interesante de "fidelizar y tener cautivo a un perfil de cliente". "Es interesante, pero las_ low cost_ deben tener cuidado ya que se pueden hacer competencia a si mismas", explica Andreu.

El modelo de suscripción a las aerolíneas tipo Netflix llega a España


----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 Sep 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues según los ilustres del hilo, hace una semana decían que si esto caía a 1,65-1,50 metían buenos paquetes y era muy atractiva.
> 
> Hoy está a *1, ¿Os habréis hipotecado no?, a 1 os la comprabais entera según decíais...*



Yo hace 3 o 4 meses dije que a lo mejor entraba si estaba a 1'20€, pero es obvio que las circunstancias han evolucionado a peor y que en el futuro los accionistas "iniciales" van a perder más dinero vía nuevas ampliaciones de capital o conversión de deuda en capital o entrada de fondos públicos.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (22 Sep 2020)

IAG se desploma un 12,67%: si pierde los 0,92, no compensa acudir a la ampliación de capital

S&P mantiene el rating de IAG en 'bono basura' y la perspectiva negativa tras la ampliación

Vuelos a ninguna parte: el último recurso de las aerolíneas para mantener sus aviones con vida

Así son los tres aviones de hidrógeno con los que Airbus quiere revolucionar los vuelos

El turismo europeo comenzará la recuperación el primer semestre de 2021


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> El turismo europeo comenzará la recuperación el primer semestre de 2021



Osea, el 28 de Junio del 2021.


----------



## La Enviada (22 Sep 2020)

Ramón, eres un pésimo actor.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (22 Sep 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Caballeros, nos encontramos desde enero en una crisis sanitaria de pandemia internacional, de años de duración, con restricciones totales al transporte internacional, más la consiguiente bajada de turisteo o movilidad por crisis económica.
> 
> Invertir en empresas de cruceros, aerolineas, fabricantes de aviones y de coches, es directamente UN SUICIDIO.
> 
> ...



El año pasado cambié mi plan de pensiones de 100% renta variable a 100% renta fija. Llegó marzo y se hundieron las dos. Se ha recuperado durante el verano y ahora lo tengo todo en cash, esperando el momento oportuno, ¿será octubre? ¿Será en Navidad tras las elecciones usanas? ¿Durante el próximo Eid?
Por otro lado aún mantengo a lufthansa que aguanta mucho mejor que IAG, ni me he informado de por qué.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Sep 2020)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Por otro lado aún mantengo a lufthansa que aguanta mucho mejor que IAG, ni me he informado de por qué.



Lufthansa aguantará mejor el temporal qie IAG, y es extraño porque si miras las rutas y las aerolíneas que han muerto en sudamérica debería ser lo contrario. Sin embargo, Lufthansa es una joya de la corona Alemana. Es un poco como Boeing; no la dejarán caer pase lo que pase.

Dejaría caer a FLN u otras menos conocidas, pero no a Lufthansa. Ese tipo de "deferencia" no la tiene IAG.

Además Lufthansa tiene otros "easter eggs" como por ejemplo Lutfhansa systems, o MRO (notablemente independiente), o incluso gilipolleces como el Sky Chefs.

Yo a Lufthansa le veo dos caminos:
1. Subidón a 10 euros y posible caida posterior a 5.
2. Caida a 5 poco a poco hasta que pase el COVID.

Obviamente el escenario 2 se me antoja mas realista.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (22 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lufthansa aguantará mejor el temporal qie IAG, y es extraño porque si miras las rutas y las aerolíneas que han muerto en sudamérica debería ser lo contrario. Sin embargo, Lufthansa es una joya de la corona Alemana. Es un poco como Boeing; no la dejarán caer pase lo que pase.
> 
> Dejaría caer a FLN u otras menos conocidas, pero no a Lufthansa. Ese tipo de "deferencia" no la tiene IAG.
> 
> ...



De esos dos escenarios solo me importa cuando terminará el Covid, la mantengo a largo plazo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Sep 2020)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> De esos dos escenarios solo me importa cuando terminará el Covid, la mantengo a largo plazo



¿Tienes Lufthansa? ¿A cuanto la compraste?


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (22 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Tienes Lufthansa? ¿A cuanto la compraste?



17.51


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Sep 2020)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> 17.51



Pues siéntate. Al menos en cuanto pase el COVID volverá a dar dividendos. Algo así lei en un periódico local.


----------



## RockLobster (23 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lufthansa aguantará mejor el temporal qie IAG, y es extraño porque si miras las rutas y las aerolíneas que han muerto en sudamérica debería ser lo contrario. Sin embargo, Lufthansa es una joya de la corona Alemana. Es un poco como Boeing; no la dejarán caer pase lo que pase.
> 
> Dejaría caer a FLN u otras menos conocidas, pero no a Lufthansa. Ese tipo de "deferencia" no la tiene IAG.
> 
> ...



No la dejaran caer...igual que reino unido no iba a dejar caer a IAG...

Y aqui estamos, por debajo de un €


----------



## Pacohimbersor (23 Sep 2020)

Hoy he vuelto a la estación de trenes de Chamartín y estaba todavía más desértica que cuando puse las fotos en agosto. Hablando con un taxista, me dijo que ahora mismo la media de espera en esa estación para llevar a un cliente es de 3 horas. Y ojo, que me ha dicho que los taxistas del aeropuerto de Barajas pierden entre 8/9 horas de espera para trasladar a un cliente. Ruina total.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a la estación de trenes de Chamartín y estaba todavía más desértica que cuando puse las fotos en agosto. Hablando con un taxista, me dijo que ahora mismo la media de espera en esa estación para llevar a un cliente es de 3 horas. Y ojo, que me ha dicho que los taxistas del aeropuerto de Barajas pierden entre 8/9 horas de espera para trasladar a un cliente. Ruina total.



Mira, algo bueno va a traer el COVID; a ver si acaban de una puta vez con la mafia del taxi.

Hasta los cojones de los taxistas. Tengo mis "argentinos" de confianza que les llamo, les doy la hora de mi partida o llegada, y listos. Aunque me cobraran mas no me metería en un taxi. Que se jodan.

Igual con las farmacias. ¿No querían monopolio? Pues todo para vosotros.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a la estación de trenes de Chamartín y estaba todavía más desértica que cuando puse las fotos en agosto. Hablando con un taxista, me dijo que ahora mismo la media de espera en esa estación para llevar a un cliente es de 3 horas. Y ojo, que me ha dicho que los taxistas del aeropuerto de Barajas pierden entre 8/9 horas de espera para trasladar a un cliente. Ruina total.



A ese sector nadie le va a echar de menos y hay alternativas que se los van a comer en el corto plazo, tipo Uber, en el medio y largo plazo, vehículos autónomos eléctricos, robotaxis, el grupo VW y otros están metidos con ese tema, aunque tienen el problema de que los reyes en inteligencia artificial son empresas americanas,por ejemplo Nvidia. Pero todo va en esa dirección.


----------



## mol (24 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a la estación de trenes de Chamartín y estaba todavía más desértica que cuando puse las fotos en agosto. Hablando con un taxista, me dijo que ahora mismo la media de espera en esa estación para llevar a un cliente es de 3 horas. Y ojo, que me ha dicho que los taxistas del aeropuerto de Barajas pierden entre 8/9 horas de espera para trasladar a un cliente. Ruina total.



Esto es el mercado real y no la puta especulación en bolsa... y al final el mercado real tarde o temprano salta a la bolsa. Las compañías aéreas aún no ven la luz al final del tunel

Tal vez sea el karma ? Años y años de tratar mal y peor tanto a trabajadores como clientes....

Números 902 para atención al cliente, retrasos, pirulas, overbookings, precios carísimos, etc. etc... a tomar por el culo


----------



## peterr (24 Sep 2020)

Todavía me acuerdo cuando muchos decían que era un éxito comprar aig hace 2-3 meses y ahora ahi está, hundida. La bolsa es para millonarios con contactos, los demás son los parguelas que les regalan su dinero.


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Sep 2020)

Resumidme la jugada, anuncian AK, la peña que está dentro tiene unos derechos de suscripción que a efectos prácticos son 0,92/acción o algo así y hoy el primer día con las acciones nuevas circulando vamos a tenerla rondando los 0,92 con lo que la gente que suscribió ampliación han hecho el primo.

El mercado no tiene contemplaciones con la mano débil.


----------



## Kalura (24 Sep 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. La necesitaré.



dep


----------



## Sony Crockett (24 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mira, algo bueno va a traer el COVID; a ver si acaban de una puta vez con la mafia del taxi.
> 
> Hasta los cojones de los taxistas. Tengo mis "argentinos" de confianza que les llamo, les doy la hora de mi partida o llegada, y listos. Aunque me cobraran mas no me metería en un taxi. Que se jodan.
> 
> Igual con las faracias. ¿No querían monopolio? Pues todo para vosotros.



Supongamos que el taxi como servicio público y tarifas reguladas desaparece, supongamos que Uber se hace con el mercado, supongamos que necesitas un servicio un sábado a las 4 de la madrugada que está lloviendo para volver a casa, abres la app y te sale que el trayecto a tu casa te va a costar 85 €, ese día te acordarás de esos taxis que te llevaban a casa bien cargadito por 15 o 16 euros, yo empezé a utilizar cabifay hasta que un día por la noche me salía por recogerme en el Prat 160€, preferí esperar en la cola de los taxis 45 mn. pague 34€, nada más que decir.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (24 Sep 2020)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Supongamos que el taxi como servicio público y tarifas reguladas desaparece, supongamos que Uber se hace con el mercado, supongamos que necesitas un servicio un sábado a las 4 de la madrugada que está lloviendo para volver a casa, abres la app y te sale que el trayecto a tu casa te va a costar 85 €, ese día te acordarás de esos taxis que te llevaban a casa bien cargadito por 15 o 16 euros, yo empezé a utilizar cabifay hasta que un día por la noche me salía por recogerme en el Prat 160€, preferí esperar en la cola de los taxis 45 mn. pague 34€, nada más que decir.



Esos precios tan altos de madrugada se deben a que los pacotaxistas de mierda tiene el mercado cautivo y no dejan operar apenas a VTCs. Porque hay poca oferta. ¿O es que te crees que en un mercado libre DE VERDAD (no la basura paco hezpañola que tenemos) las VTCs no se lanzarían a recoger a gente de noche con esos precios (precios altos = alta demanda que hay que cubrir).

Los taxistas, que a partir de ahora os llamaré FUNCIVAGOS CON CARRO, sois otra de las escorias al servicio del estado que habrá que pasar a cuchillo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Sep 2020)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Supongamos que el taxi como servicio público y *tarifas reguladas desaparece*, supongamos que Uber se hace con el mercado, supongamos que necesitas un servicio un sábado a las 4 de la madrugada que está lloviendo para volver a casa, abres la app y te sale que el trayecto a tu casa te va a costar 85 €, ese día te acordarás de esos taxis que te llevaban a casa bien cargadito por 15 o 16 euros, yo empezé a utilizar cabifay hasta que un día por la noche me salía por recogerme en el Prat 160€, preferí esperar en la cola de los taxis 45 mn. pague 34€, nada más que decir.



Se llama "la invisible mano del mercado". Asi que si vas a suponer algo, supongamos las mismas reglas para todos.

Cuando las tarifas reguladas desaparecen, si Uber cobra 85 euros, otra empresa cobrará 80, y otra 70, y otra 60. Y entonces tendremos servicios de taxis que serán muy baratos pero con coches muy viejos (por decir algo) que usarán algunas personas, y otras que preferirán coches mejores pero pagando un plus. Y será el propio mercado el que se autorregule.

Yo te digo una cosa, creo que hace al menos 20 años que no cojo un solo taxi en España que no sea pirata. ¿A tí te gustan los taxis? Pues perfecto, todos para tí.


----------



## Arthas98 (24 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Resumidme la jugada, anuncian AK, la peña que está dentro tiene unos derechos de suscripción que a efectos prácticos son 0,92/acción o algo así y hoy el primer día con las acciones nuevas circulando vamos a tenerla rondando los 0,92 con lo que la gente que suscribió ampliación han hecho el primo.
> 
> El mercado no tiene contemplaciones con la mano débil.



Lo más gracioso es que aún no han entrado a circular las nuevas acciones. La bajada de precio es de gente saliéndose ante la hostia que viene. El número de acciones se va a multiplicar por 2,5 a todos los que estén comprados por encima de 4€ no van a recuperar el dinero en su vida.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2020)

Ya por debajo del euro. Es un negocio ruinoso tener todo paralizado.


----------



## Lemavos (25 Sep 2020)

Me llega información, vamos a vivir con el covid19 igual que con la gripe, es decir, el covid19 ha venido para quedarse.

Suerte a todos en las inversiones.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 Sep 2020)

La compañía del Ibex que más valor ha destruido. Melia Hotels la 3ª.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (26 Sep 2020)

*Las fusiones en la aeronáutica, una vía frente a la crisis para el Gobierno y los sindicatos*

*La posibilidad se ha abordado en la mesa estratégica y ha recibido el visto bueno del Gobierno, la patronal y los sindicatos.*

El sector aeronáutico sigue la estela de la banca y *plantea posibles fusiones* para poder sobrevivir ante *la cancelación de pedidos y la oleada de ERE* que ha dejado la crisis sanitaria de la Covid-19. Esa es una de las opciones que se están barajando y que *el Gobierno y los sindicatos ven con buenos ojos*, siempre que se haga para mantener la carga de trabajo en las factorías de España.

Así se barajó este pasado viernes en la Mesa de la Industria Aeronáutica de España, un primer encuentro que reunió de manera telemática a diferentes representantes de los ministerios de *Trabajo, Industria y Defensa*, junto a la patronal y las organizaciones sindicales. 

Fuentes presentes en la reunión precisaron a _Invertia_ que todas las partes expresaron su preocupación a que *otros países europeos aprovechen la crisis* por la que está pasando la industria auxiliar dependiente de Airbus. Así, temen que sus empresas "ganen posiciones y *debiliten al sector español*".

Por ello, las opciones pasan por idear medidas para que la aeronáutica española salga desarrollada de la mejor forma y con la mayor rapidez posible. Aquí es donde entran en acción las fusiones: *Gobierno, patronal y sindicatos están abordando las posibilidades* para conservar las factorías y evitar la salida de la carga de trabajo.

En este sentido, todas las partes han dado el visto bueno a dicha posibilidad mientras que los sindicatos han puesto el acento en los puestos de trabajo. Se han mostrado dispuestos a "analizarlo" siempre y cuando* las plantas se mantengan y no se integren entre sí*. "Tienen que salir reforzadas en todos los sentidos", han incidido. 

*Confección de una guía de medidas*
La reunión también ha servido para iniciar la confección de un *documento consensuado* en el que todas las partes implicadas aportarán sus soluciones a la crisis que sufre el sector.

Pese a tener contactos diarios, *la mesa se reunirá semanalmente* de forma presencial o telemáticamente. 

También han pactado elaborar un plan de choque para el sector aeronáutico nacional que pase por *mantener las capacidades productivas y el empleo* de esta industria estratégica para el país. 

En este marco también se planteará que *la Unión Europea participe en las medidas* que se implanten para que España no pierda el sector y la carga de trabajo no se destine a otros países. Además, se pedirá que los fondos europeos se adapten a los cambios coyunturales de la industria.

*Las huelgas, aparcadas*
Tras la huelga general del sector celebrada el pasado martes en Madrid, Cádiz y Sevilla, los sindicatos han decidido no convocar nuevas movilizaciones ante el avance de la mesa de trabajo, una de sus grandes reclamaciones.

Pese a ello, han advertido de que *las retomarán si las empresas de la industria auxiliar no retiran los ERE anunciados* y si Airbus continúa con su plan de despidos en todas las plantas españolas. Si es así, avisan, "activaremos las movilizaciones más duras". 

Mientras tanto, CCOO y UGT han anunciado que este lunes iniciarán una huelga indefinida en todos *los centros de trabajo que Alestis* tiene en España ante la falta de acuerdo por la propuesta de ERE planteada por la compañía.

Las fusiones en la aeronáutica, una vía frente a la crisis para el Gobierno y los sindicatos


----------



## serator (27 Sep 2020)

*SIN AJUSTAR A DIVIDENDOS



AJUSTADA A DIVIDENDOS

*


----------



## DigitalMarketer (29 Sep 2020)

Venga, no me diréis que no dan ganas de comprar 2000 acciones de IAG a un euro, así sea solo por el morbillo de que o quiebra o doblas la pasta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Sep 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Venga, no me diréis que no dan ganas de comprar 2000 acciones de IAG a un euro, así sea solo por el morbillo de que o quiebra o doblas la pasta.



No, no dan ganas.

Ahora mismo IAG puede subir hasta el 1.3 approx, luego a caer otra vez. Pero no creo que merezca la pena el riesgo. Al menos no de momento.


----------



## herodes2 (29 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No, no dan ganas.
> 
> Ahora mismo IAG puede subir hasta el 1.3 approx, luego a caer otra vez. Pero no creo que merezca la pena el riesgo. Al menos no de momento.



Ni eso, estamos hablando de un 30% ni más ni menos. Entré el último día de la AK a 1€ pensando que el lunes ya sin la presión de los derechos se iría bastante arriba, el caso es que llegó a subir casi un 6% y vendí, un 5% a la butxaca y es que no da para más el valor, ya al final de sesión bajó bastante, así que sin acompañar el mercado ya está hoy por debajo del €. Se podría intentar escaramuza comprando cuanto más debajo de 1€ mejor y venta pues eso, con un 5% de beneficio y vuelta a empezar( todo esto siempre que acompañe el mercado) pero le veo con muy poca fuerza al valor, no es buena señal.


----------



## ProfePaco (29 Sep 2020)

A mí lo que me da miedo es la que se va a liar en USA.

gane quien gane las elecciones se va a liar.

la lucha entre progres y anti-progres va a ser épica...como ocurrirá en España


----------



## serator (29 Sep 2020)

Los pasajeros de un avión están instalados en sus asientos y esperan a los pilotos para el despegue.

En ese momento, dos hombres entran en el avión, con uniforme de piloto: llevan gafas negras.

Uno de ellos va acompañado de un perro lazarillo y el otro va abriéndose camino ayudado de un bastón blanco. Entran en la cabina de pilotaje y cierran la puerta.

Algunos pasajeros se ríen nerviosamente y todos se miran con una expresión entre sorpresa, miedo y escepticismo. Un momento después, se encienden los motores del avión y el avión empieza a tomar velocidad en la pista. Va cada vez más deprisa y parece no despegar nunca.

Los pasajeros miran por las ventanillas y se dan cuenta que el avión se dirige directamente hacía el lago que se encuentra al final de la pista. El avión va ahora muy rápido sobre la pista, cada vez más cerca del lago, y varios viajeros empiezan a pensar que nunca despegaran y que el avión va a acabar en el lago.

Los gritos de los pasajeros asustados llenan entonces el avión, pero justo en ese momento, el avión despega lentamente, sin ningún problema.

Los pasajeros empiezan a recuperar la calma, se ríen, sintiéndose estúpidos de haberse asustado tanto.

En unos minutos, el incidente está olvidado.

En la cabina de pilotaje, el piloto toca el panel de instrumentos, encuentra el botón del piloto automático y lo pone en funcionamiento.

Entonces dice al copiloto:
-Algún día, van a gritar demasiado tarde y nos vamos a matar todos...


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Sep 2020)

ProfePaco dijo:


> A mí lo que me da miedo es la que se va a liar en USA.
> 
> gane quien gane las elecciones se va a liar.
> 
> la lucha entre progres y anti-progres va a ser épica...como ocurrirá en España



Bueno, no hay que subestimar la capacidad de adaptación de una gran nación como es USA. Llevan décadas saliendo airosos de todo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (29 Sep 2020)

*IAG, aterriza como puedas*

Las acciones de IAG están en pleno aterrizaje forzoso, han despejado las pistas (y despellejado a los accionistas) y están a punto de tocar suelo y aterrizar en el aeropuerto bursátil, pero bien puede ser aun peor y que el aterrizaje forzoso acabe en accidente con la consiguiente pérdida para los sufridos propietarios de esta empresa.

El viernes pasado concluyó el periodo de cotización de los derechos, porque además IAG está en plena ampliación de capital, en estas situaciones *los derechos nos pueden dar mucha información, se fueron hasta 0.0070 cuando llegaron a cotizar a 0.9000*, cuando pasa eso es porque los accionistas no están suscribiendo sus derechos, los venden y el derecho tiende a cero, eso pasa en las empresas que van mal. A ver la ampliación de capital saldrá porque está asegurada entre Qatar Airways y toda una serie de bancos que se va a llevar una serie de comisiones muy elevadas. ¿Y cómo hemos llegado hasta aquí?, ¿Por qué la cotización que estaba alrededor de 8 euros a principios de año se ha ido a 1 euro e incluso por debajo?

Pues por el virus chino, ese maldición que vino de Wuhan, que no supieron controlar y que nos ha arruinado económicamente a todos los demás.

El tema es que la evolución de la cotización, de esta o de cualquier otra acción algunos piensan que se basa en soportes que extraen del análisis técnico, otros lanzan fibos, otros creen que es demasiado grande para caer, otros que son sectores estratégicos, al final la cotización depende de la evolución de la empresa y eso se extrae de las cuentas anuales de la sociedad, vamos revisar balances. Si ustedes miran las presentaciones trimestrales de resultados de esta empresa desde que el virus chino apareció en nuestros monitores ya podían imaginar que esto se iba al carajo.

Antes de ver las cuentas de IAG, tocaría hacer un leve comentario de contabilidad de costes, verán existe una figura que es el punto muerto, es muy sencillo, verán ustedes tienen una empresa, y esa empresa tiene un margen del 10%, pero a su vez tiene unos costes fijos de 90 euros al año, y son costes de difícil reducción, con esas variables fijadas, solo tienen que dividir los costes fijos entre el margen de beneficio 90/0.10 para sacar que necesitan facturar 900, para poder empezar a ganar dinero, es aquello de necesitas facturar tanto al día para no perder, los que conocen algo de contabilidad de costes, o dirección de empresas saben por dónde va, por eso es tan importante facturar, incluso a veces lo que sea con tal de ir tirando. *Cuando superan ese punto empiezan a ganar dinero, pero por debajo de esa facturación da lo mismo si han vendido bien o mal, ustedes están perdiendo dinero.*

Simplificando ese es el problema de IAG, IAG no es Abengoa, no es Gowex, no es Enron, IAG es una empresa viable, que puede ganar dinero, solo necesita que la gente vuele, pero el coronavirus impide eso. Algunos aviones no vuelan porque están en el parking, y otros vuelan casi vacíos, que a veces no sabes que es peor y cuando pierdes más, cuando no te mueves nada o cuando te mueves por debajo de coste. Pero si se obrara el milagro, y alguna vacuna, o medicación o intervención divina funcionara, entonces esta empresa tendría futuro.

Vean las cuentas a 30/06/20







Como pueden apreciar el problema está en la brutal caída de ventas, lógica consecuencia de lo que hemos hablado, la gente no vuela, y los pocos que vuelan no llenan los aviones, los ingresos han caído de 12.000 millones de euros a 5.288 millones de euros, y a pesar de que los pilotos se han bajado el sueldo, y de que los ERTES han colaborado, no es suficiente, porque los costes fijos se los comen al no alcanzar el punto a partir del cual ganan dinero

Es muy cierto que la dirección está trabajando duro y ha conseguido reducir costes, pero no es suficiente, sin vuelos da lo mismo lo bien que lo haga la dirección, como les explicaba antes no hay futuro en una empresa que no alcanza el punto mínimo de facturación a partir del cual empieza a ganar dinero, por supuesto que han reducido coste fijo para que ese punto mínimo sea menor, pero ni así, la caída de ventas es de tal calibre que ni reduciendo costes fijos tienen suficiente por eso perdieron en un semestre 4000 millones de euro, ruina total.

Y eso nos enlaza con el balance:







Vean el patrimonio neto, ha pasado de 6574 millones de euros a 779 millones de euros, la empresa se está volatilizando, está desapareciendo, destruye valor a una velocidad tal que esta ampliación de capital de 2700 millones que han lanzado les dura hasta final de año, después si todo sigue así, necesitan otra y así hasta que puedan volar.

Es dramático el aumento de deuda, las deudas con bancos pasan de 1454 millones de euros a 4672 millones de euros, vamos que cuando salga, si sale, va a trabajar para los bancos, que seguramente además serán accionistas importantes porque la ampliación de capital está fracasando y tendrán que cubrir ellos la ampliación y pueden acabar influyendo y mucho en la gestión, de hecho quizá aseguran la ampliación por eso para poder controlar IAG, si sale mal.

Esto depende únicamente de que la cosa mejore con el virus pero:

Reino Unido tiene pinta de volver a ser confinado.

Madrid parece será semiconfinado de algún modo el martes en plena lucha de poder entre Ayuso y Sánchez, lo raro es que no hagan lo mismo con Navarra, pero bueno no nos metamos en la pelea política, vamos a intentar ganar dinero que ambos tienen para criticar y mucho, pero esto no va de eso.

Las vacunas están como están, inician las fase 3, pero la de Astrazeneca ya nos ha dado dos disgustos, y no podemos descartar que salgan todas mal y que no haya vacuna.

O sea que nos podemos encontrar que en el tercer y cuarto trimestre de 2020 tengamos los mismos o más problemas aún que en el segundo.

Y en esa línea IAG, necesitaría otra ampliación de capital, o bien un rescate estatal, sea como fuere hablamos de algo dañino para los intereses de los accionistas que se ven diluidos en todo caso.

¿Esto quiere decir que la acción se va a hundir desde el lunes y que se va a 0.01?, bueno está en plena ampliación de capital, ahora empezarán los mensajes positivos, nos dirán que ha sido plenamente suscrita, y que con ese dinero la cosa va a mejorar, suele suceder en las ampliaciones de capital que tras el periodo de cotización de derechos, la acción que bajaba porque los accionistas no querían suscribir y vendían derechos, tras ese período la acción suba pues ya no existirá esa presión vendedora de los derechos. Si unen ambas fuerzas no deben descartar una subida a corto plazo de la acción sería muy típico.

Pero la realidad tarde o temprano se impone, la acción va a sufrir un castigo parecido al que recibe en la famosa película “Aterriza como puedas” una pasajera que se pone nerviosa, más confinamientos, las vacunas que no acaban de ir, el Brexit, ¿el fin de los Ertes?, ¿los pilotos se hartan de reducirse el sueldo pues pensaba que sería por poco tiempo?, en fin esto le pasará a la acción si esto del virus sigue igual:



IAG, aterriza como puedas


----------



## Don Bigote (29 Sep 2020)

Desconozco si esto de que el Estado participe en ampliaciones de capital de empresas en las que ya tiene participaciones es algo común o no. 

@FeministoDeIzquierdas  
Iberia: el Estado ayudará a su matriz y comprará 69 millones en acciones | Noticias de Aerolíneas | Revista de turismo Preferente.com


----------



## serator (30 Sep 2020)

Yo te pego leche! yo te pego!
Total por meter 1000 eurillos tampoco me voy a arruinar...


----------



## el segador (30 Sep 2020)

yo la espero en cota de aterrizaje 0,00 euros.


----------



## porcospin (30 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Se llama "la invisible mano del mercado". Asi que si vas a suponer algo, supongamos las mismas reglas para todos.
> 
> Cuando las tarifas reguladas desaparecen, si Uber cobra 85 euros, otra empresa cobrará 80, y otra 70, y otra 60. Y entonces tendremos servicios de taxis que serán muy baratos pero con coches muy viejos (por decir algo) que usarán algunas personas, y otras que preferirán coches mejores pero pagando un plus. Y será el propio mercado el que se autorregule.
> 
> Yo te digo una cosa, creo que hace al menos 20 años que no cojo un solo taxi en España que no sea pirata. ¿A tí te gustan los taxis? Pues perfecto, todos para tí.



Yo detesto tanto como tu el taxi y especialmente su servicio calidad/precio.

Pero para que exista ese libre mercado y autorregulación hacen falta muchísimas empresas, no 5 ni 10. Y aqui estamos hablando de plataformas ¿cuantas plataformas se iban a utilizar en la realidad? 2? quizas 5?

No esperes autoregulación aunque hubiese 5 ubers, cuando se tiene el mercado, se pactan precios y ademas en el horario que la demanda supera a la oferta acabas pagando el triple de lo que pagabas por el arcaico y regulado taxi.

Sólo tienes que mirar lo competitivo que es el libre mercado sanitario en USA, y te puedo asegurar que hay más de 5 hospitales independientes en ciudad y muchísimos más doctores trabajando por cuenta propia que taxis q pudieran ofrecer su servicio por libre o en su propio "plataforma". La Oferta y la Demanda(a veces no opcional)


----------



## Lemavos (30 Sep 2020)

El hijo de un diputado regional del PP es socio de uno de los 'capos' de las VTC

Yo prefiero que me roben 10.000 taxistas trabajadores que no 2 mafiosos políticos que quieren hacer con el monopolio del taxi.

Soy más del pueblo que de la élite de vividores.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Sep 2020)

La SEPI suscribirá 69 millones de euros en acciones de IAG

Efecto dominó en IAG: Qatar sale al rescate de su aerolínea nacional después de que esta respaldara al grupo de Iberia y British Airways


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Oct 2020)

IAG logra una fuerte sobredemanda en su ampliación de capital de 2.741 millones

Meten una ampliación que joden vivos a los que están dentro si no acuden con una dilución brutal y venden "que ha tenido una fuerte demanda" y "fuerte respaldo de sus accionistas a la petición de auxilio".

Nos ha jodido, con dinero de otros bien se pagan las fiestas.


----------



## herodes2 (2 Oct 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> IAG logra una fuerte sobredemanda en su ampliación de capital de 2.741 millones
> 
> Meten una ampliación que joden vivos a los que están dentro si no acuden con una dilución brutal y venden "que ha tenido una fuerte demanda" y "fuerte respaldo de sus accionistas a la petición de auxilio".
> 
> Nos ha jodido, con dinero de otros bien se pagan las fiestas.



Desde luego no se puede mentir más en un titular.
Despliegas la noticia y dice que en el periodo de cotización de derechos de la AK se suscribió un 92,75%, cosa lógica por lo que el derecho se fue a 0,01 y que no se haya suscrito todo en ese periodo ya dice como anduvo la cosa. Que después todo dios que suscribe pida acciones para segunda ronda sin coste adicional de derechos es como pedir dinero gratis(puedes pedir todo lo que quieras, ya si te toca algo es otra cosa)


----------



## kopke (2 Oct 2020)

Ya comenté en este foro que esperaba ver los derechos casi regalados. El problema es que suscribes acciones con un riesgo altísimo.


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Oct 2020)

Veo que ya esta en un euro la accion., no creo que caiga ya mas, salvo que esto se prolongue aun mas y tengan que hacer otras el año que viene . Quien gano la porra de momento ? salvo algun troll , creo que lo mas bajo que se dijo fue que llegaria a 1.2


----------



## SargentoHighway (2 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Veo que ya esta en un euro la accion., no creo que caiga ya mas, salvo que esto se prolongue aun mas y tengan que hacer otras el año que viene . Quien gano la porra de momento ? salvo algun troll, creo que lo mas bajo que se dijo fue 1.2



Yo tengo mucha curiosidad por ver que pasa cuando entren las otras chorrocientas mil acciones a cotizar a partir del 7 creo que es.


----------



## serator (2 Oct 2020)

serator dijo:


> Yo te pego leche! yo te pego!
> Total por meter 1000 eurillos tampoco me voy a arruinar...





tramperoloco dijo:


> Veo que ya esta en un euro la accion., no creo que caiga ya mas, salvo que esto se prolongue aun mas y tengan que hacer otras el año que viene . Quien gano la porra de momento ? salvo algun troll, creo que lo mas bajo que se dijo fue 1.2



Yo le metí a 0,99 pero poca cosa 1000 acciones


----------



## Pacohimbersor (2 Oct 2020)

Aena será el primer gestor de aeropuertos europeo en recuperar el dividendo post-Covid







Globalia presiona al Gobierno para que inyecte dinero en Air Europa de inmediato


----------



## serator (2 Oct 2020)

A ver si cuando entren en circulación las nuevas acciones caen a 0,80 y compro 2000 más.




*SIN AJUSTAR A DIVIDENDO:

*


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Oct 2020)

El tráfico de pasajeros de Norwegian se desplomó un 90% en septiembre por el Covid

IAG multiplica su peso en el Ibex con la avalancha de acciones de la ampliación

American Airlines y United anuncian 32.000 despidos a partir de este jueves


----------



## Rocabu (7 Oct 2020)

Yo compré 2000 acciones a 2,2€ y he acudido a la ampliaciòn a 0,92 creo. Tengo 5000 ahora. Veremos en 5 años.


----------



## Arthas98 (7 Oct 2020)

Pues la UE sigue diciendo que o 50% de capital comunitario o IAG a su puta casa


----------



## serator (7 Oct 2020)

Rocabu dijo:


> Yo compré 2000 acciones a 2,2€ y he acudido a la ampliaciòn a 0,92 creo. Tengo 5000 ahora. Veremos en 5 años.



Yo hoy he cogido 1000 + a 1,06


----------



## Lady Jane (7 Oct 2020)

Como os gusta la basura. Con lo fácil que es coger acciones en tendencia alcista.


----------



## serator (7 Oct 2020)

Lady Jane dijo:


> Como os gusta la basura. Con lo fácil que es coger acciones en tendencia alcista.



Yo de españolas solo voy de picoteo a doble o nada.
Y Hablando de basura mírate Waste Management, Inc que las pillé desde que debuto en bolsa.


----------



## serator (8 Oct 2020)




----------



## tramperoloco (8 Oct 2020)

Yo tampoco descarto coger un paquetillo pero de momento nanai , vete tu a saber si tenemos el bicho aqui para los restos. En esta prefiero entrar tarde a sin dientes.


----------



## serator (8 Oct 2020)

En Junio del 2021 se acaba la pandemia Coronavirus


----------



## Pacohimbersor (8 Oct 2020)

IAG vuela en bolsa tras estrellarse por debajo del euro por acción

Easyjet asume el varapalo de 2020: perderá 930 millones y se olvida del dividendo
EasyJet anticipa pérdidas de hasta 930 millones de euros en su último ejercicio fiscal


----------



## serator (8 Oct 2020)

Parece que quiera ir a buscar los 1,40 aunque por ahora no ha roto con claridad la línea de aceleración bajista.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (9 Oct 2020)

Las aerolíneas readaptan su oferta para sobrevivir al invierno
Malaysia Airlines al borde de la bancarrota; no tendrá más apoyos financieros
Turkish Airlines, en peligro: acumula una deuda de 14.000 millones | Noticias de Aerolíneas | Revista de turismo Preferente.com
Airbus ha entregado 341 aviones hasta septiembre, un 40% menos que el año pasado
Boeing prevé que el mercado de defensa resurgirá con fuerza - Noticias Infodefensa Mundo
Aena y Telefónica desarrollan una plataforma para guiar a los pasajeros por el aeropuerto


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Oct 2020)

*De Air Europa a Ryanair: el mapa de las aerolíneas al borde del colapso financiero*

*La división de Globalia sigue esperando que se culmine el rescate de 400 millones por parte del Gobierno, mientras que la ampliación de capital de IAG da un respiro al grupo. *

La *Asociación Internacional de Transporte Aéreo (IATA)* ha vuelto a encender las alarmas en el espacio aéreo al advertir que la industria de *las aerolíneas consumirá 77.000 millones de dólares en efectivo (65.409 millones de euros)* durante la segunda mitad de 2020 (casi 11.000 millones de euros al mes o 255.000 euros por minuto). Una situación que deja al borde del colapso a muchas compañías aéreas, como Air Europa. 

La lenta recuperación de los viajes, los malos datos de tráfico de verano, las restricciones de los países y la incertidumbre han generado una tormenta perfecta en el sector. Las aerolíneas han tomado amplias medidas de autoayuda para reducir costes, como despidos temporales, cierre de rutas y bases, reducción de programación o ayudas estatales.

En España, la urgencia de esas ayudas queda reflejada en la situación de Air Europa. El *grupo turístico Globalia pidió a principios de septiembre 400 millones de euros* al fondo de rescate de empresas estratégicas para recapitalizarse tras la caída de la actividad por la pandemia.

Un *rescate que parecía inminente, pero que se prolonga en el tiempo*. Y eso es precisamente lo que no tiene Air Europa, tiempo. Las deudas no esperan y los números rojos del grupo podrían superar los 500 millones este año. "La situación es crítica", señalan a Invertia fuentes cercanas al grupo. 

El rescate se sigue negociando, aunque Globalia ya ha rechazado que el Gobierno entre en su accionariado o su consejo de administración. Este rescate también urge a la compañía de *Juan José Hidalgo* puesto que en juego está la compra de la aerolínea por parte de Iberia, que ha reiterado en varias ocasiones que sigue en pie, aunque con revisión de precio.

*IAG se refuerza*
Algo lógico teniendo en cuenta que la matriz de Iberia, IAG, también ha sufrido un duro golpe en sus cuentas. En el primer semestre registró unas pérdidas después de impuestos y partidas excepcionales de 3.806 millones de euros, frente a los 806 millones de beneficio de un año antes.

Para poder hacer frente a la crisis, la compañía ha llevado a cabo *una ampliación de capital por 2.750 millones de euros*. Con esta pretende fortalecer su balance y reducir su endeudamiento; mejorar la liquidez y proporcionar protección para una potencial recesión de la demanda aérea más prolongada.






Cabe recordar que a 30 de junio de 2020, el Grupo contaba con *una posición de liquidez de 8.100 millones de euros,* incluyendo 6.000 millones de euros de efectivo o equivalente y 2.100 millones de euros de instrumentos de financiación comprometidos no dispuestos para necesidades generales y para la financiación de aviones. 

Su situación es mucho mejor que la de Globalia que sigue esperando impaciente a ser rescatada para allanar la compra de Air Europa. De esta compra también saldrá beneficiada otra compañía Española: *Volotea*.

Para evitar problemas de competencia ante la Comisión Europea en la operación de compra, Iberia facilitará algunos activos, incluyendo slots (derechos de aterrizaje y despegue de las aerolíneas), a Volotea. 






Volotea

*¿Y cómo está Volotea?* Al igual que otras han necesitado financiación a través del ICO, concretamente 150 millones que tendrá a disposición entre julio de 2020 y marzo de 2021 para solventar los problemas de liquidez y el descenso en ventas. En el primer semestre, *la compañía reconoció una caída de ingresos del 71,4%*, según se desprende de sus cuentas depositadas en el Registro Mercantil. 

Este préstamo se suma a los 750 millones obtenidos por Iberia y los *260 millones que levantó Vueling a través del ICO* también. 

Y cuidado porque, a pesar de todo ello, la fuga de efectivo continuará. IATA calcula que las aerolíneas gastarán hasta 70.000 millones de dólares (59.459 millones de euros) en 2021. De hecho, hasta 2022 no espera que ese efectivo esté en niveles normales. Algo positivo si tenemos en cuenta que *hasta 2024 no se recuperará la demanda aérea* anterior a la pandemia. 

*Ryanair y Norwegian*
Además de estas, en España hay tres operadores extranjeros low cost muy importantes: Ryanair, EasyJet y Norwegian. Los dos últimos han recibido ayudas estatales. De hecho, *EasyJet realizó una ampliación de capital de 460 millones* de euros que no le ha librado de anunciar despidos, reducir vuelos y prever pérdidas de hasta 960 millones de euros. 

No obstante, EasyJet ha recaudado más de 2.400 millones de libras (2.644 millones de euros) en efectivo desde el comienzo de la pandemia Covid-19 y "está bien posicionada para capear el entorno desafiante en curso y capitalizar la recuperación, una vez que se alivien las restricciones de viaje de los diferentes gobiernos", según la aerolínea.






Los pilotos de Ryanair ceden y acceden a bajarse un 20% el sueldo durante cinco años.

En España sigue operando, algo que no puede decir Norwegian, que se vio obligada a suspender operaciones en algunos territorios. Su situación es de las más delicadas y más tras varios años arrastrando *graves deudas*. 

Por su parte, Ryanair es la que más pecho saca. Cuenta con 3.900 millones de euros en efectivo a 30 de junio a pesar del recorte de operaciones y *de las pérdidas que espera registrar estos trimestres*. Eso sí, no duda en criticar todos los rescates que desde Bruselas se han aprobado, como los de Air France-KLM (7.000 millones de euros) o el de Lufthansa (9.000 millones). 

*Ayudas estatales*
Una posición totalmente contraria a lo que IATA reclama para que las aerolíneas no quiebren. Así, esta semana ha pedido a los gobiernos que apoyen a la industria durante la próxima temporada de invierno con medidas de alivio adicionales, incluida la ayuda financiera que no agrega más deuda al balance general ya muy endeudado de la industria. 

Hasta la fecha, *los gobiernos de todo el mundo han proporcionado 160.000 millones* (135.971 millones de euros) en apoyo, que incluyen ayuda directa, subsidios salariales, desgravaciones fiscales corporativas y desgravaciones fiscales específicas de la industria, incluidos los impuestos al combustible.






“Debemos volver a tocar la campana de alarma. Si estos programas de apoyo no se reemplazan o amplían, las consecuencias para una industria que ya se encuentra en dificultades serán nefastas”, alertó *Alexandre de Juniac, Director General y CEO de IATA*.

Según la organización, históricamente, el efectivo generado durante la temporada alta de verano ayuda a apoyar a las aerolíneas durante los meses de invierno más magros.

“Desafortunadamente, la desastrosa primavera y el verano de este año no proporcionaron ese colchón. Y sin un calendario para que los gobiernos reabran las fronteras sin cuarentenas que maten los viajes, *no podemos confiar en un rebote de la temporada navideña* para proporcionar un poco de dinero extra”, reconocen.

A esto se añade las consecuencias en términos laborales. Según las últimas cifras del Air Transport Action Group, la grave recesión de este año, combinada con una lenta recuperación, *amenaza a 4,8 millones de puestos de trabajo* en todo el sector de la aviación. Debido a que cada trabajo de aviación respalda a muchos más en la economía en general, el impacto global es de 46 millones de posibles pérdidas de empleos. 

De Air Europa a Ryanair: el mapa de las aerolíneas al borde del colapso financiero


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Oct 2020)

Joder IAG a 1.03
Me siguen dando ganas de meterle 8000 euritos.
Veis más probable que se vaya a 0.50 que a 1.50?

Es que me cuesta acabar de creerme un escenario en el que quiebren el 50% de las aerolíneas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Oct 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Joder IAG a 1.03
> Me siguen dando ganas de meterle 8000 euritos.
> Veis más probable que se vaya a 0.50 que a 1.50?
> 
> Es que me cuesta acabar de creerme un escenario en el que quiebren el 50% de las aerolíneas.



Desde cuándo la aerolínea tiene que quebrar para bajar a 0.5 o más abajo? Acaso IAG quebró para bajar de dónde estaba en febrero a donde esta hoy? Sinceramente si no se manejan estos conceptos básicos mejor no invertir ni en IAG ni en nada...


----------



## manstein (14 Oct 2020)

Lo comente a comienzos del hilo: esto tiene muy mala pinta.
Si, se pueden ir a 1,50 o 2 en un rebote loco. Sin embargo el olfato me dice que un 95% de chance de ir a 0 en los proximos años.
Esta accion va mucho mas alla de lo que denominan trap value


----------



## GwendyP (14 Oct 2020)

Tal como está ahora, tras la ampliación. Meter algo ahí vá para muyyyy largo


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Oct 2020)

Lo que tenéis que entender todos los que estáis deseando echarle dinero es que puede haber una segunda ampliación de capital porque la empresa sigue quemando capital.

Lo que sabemos ahora mismo es que tienen el dinero fresquito de la ampliación, han rebajado costes operativos por supuesto con ERTEs y otras medidas, pero *siguen quemando dinero*.

Si la situación no mejora es una cuestión de tiempo que haya una segundo ampliación de capital. Si ahora mismo siendo cautos podemos pensar que 2€ es el techo de la acción es posible que con una segunda ampliación de capital que sea una follada de culo como la otra (tener x2,5 acciones más, de 1.992 millones a 4.971 millones) el techo de la acción será 0,8€.

Ejemplo:

Si con 1.000 acciones el techo era 5€
Con 2.5000 acciones el techo es 2€
Con 6.250 acciones el techo es 0,8€

Si se cumple esto, yo la esperaría a 0,3€, pero que cada uno haga su análisis.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 Oct 2020)

la veremos a 0.88...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Oct 2020)

Marshall Wace se hace con un 3% de IAG en pleno viaje del grupo a mínimos históricos
Air Nostrum estudia acogerse al fondo de rescate estatal para asegurar su viabilidad
Ryanair prepara despidos y cierre de bases ante el recorte de vuelos y la caída de tráfico
Confirmado: Ryanair volará al 40% hasta marzo de 2021 | Noticias de Aerolíneas, rss1 | Revista de turismo Preferente.com
Aerolíneas, en quiebra. Delta Airlines pierde 9.892 millones de euros hasta septiembre y prevé “dos años o más” para recuperar ingresos


----------



## Feti (15 Oct 2020)

Hay que hacer las cuentas chavales... Tampoco es tan difícil. Cuanto cash burn a la semana? Cuanto tiene en caja más la ampliación más algo que pudiera vender? Pues yo que me he visto los número y me he hecho la cuenta, digo que si a principios de año la situación con la vacuna no ha cambiado.... Estaremos hablando de otra ampliación que puede concretarse en febrero o marzo a más tardar.


----------



## serator (22 Oct 2020)

Por ahora IAG aguanta bien el €
Hoy he comprado 1000 acciones de AIR FRANCE a 3 €

Creo que a la que afloje la pandemia las aerolíneas levantaran el vuelo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (22 Oct 2020)

IAG avanza pérdidas de 1.300 millones de euros en el tercer trimestre y recorta capacidad
Alemania y Reino Unido incluyen a Canarias como destino seguro y salvan la temporada alta


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 Oct 2020)

La travesía por el desierto de IAG: la recuperación, como mínimo, para 2024
Boeing pierde 3.453 millones de dólares hasta septiembre y prevé más despidos
La SEPI aprueba el rescate de Air Europa por 475 millones para evitar el colapso
El hundimiento del tráfico aéreo lleva a Aena a pérdidas de casi 108 millones entre enero y septiembre


----------



## antoniussss (29 Oct 2020)

serator dijo:


> Por ahora IAG aguanta bien el €
> Hoy he comprado 1000 acciones de AIR FRANCE a 3 €
> 
> Creo que a la que afloje la pandemia las aerolíneas levantaran el vuelo.



Compren compren aerolíneas que se acaban nnnnn


----------



## serator (29 Oct 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Compren compren aerolíneas que se acaban nnnnn



Tenia el stop en Air France en 2,95 igual que lo tengo en IAG en 0,97.

Si te alegras de la desgracia del vecino es porque la tuya esta de camino. Además demuestra que eres un pobre muerto de hambre que no tiene donde caerse. Eres una ¿persona? muy ruin para alegrarte de lo que le ocurre a los demás.
Almenos yo me mojo y arriesgo, mientras que tu te pasas el día masturbándote.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Oct 2020)

serator dijo:


> Tenia el stop en Air France en 2,95 igual que lo tengo en IAG en 0,97.
> 
> Si te alegras de la desgracia del vecino es porque la tuya esta de camino. Además demuestra que eres un pobre muerto de hambre que no tiene donde caerse. Eres una ¿persona? muy ruin para alegrarte de lo que le ocurre a los demás.
> Almenos yo me mojo y arriesgo, mientras que tu te pasas el día masturbándote.



Sé que el comentario no va por mi, pero siempre digo lo mismo: De entrada todas las personas que se abiertamente ponen donde se meten, aunque se equivoquen, solo por ese hecho tienen mi respeto. Gente como tú por ejemplo.

Yo no me alegro de que a alguien le vaya mal ni en bolsa ni en nada.

Dicho ésto: La gente que, por haberse metido ellos en algo, lo promocionan desesperadamente para tratar de que otros caigan en sus mismos errores son unos mierdas. No es lo mismo el forero que dice "me metí en X pero la cagué" (respeto) que el que dice "me metí en X y los que critican X son unos mierdas que no saben nada de bolsa y ya vereis como sube" (mierdas).


----------



## eldelavespa (29 Oct 2020)

Ahora mismo como está la cosa en IAG? Si se le mete algo de dinero a fondo perdido que probabilidad hay de perderlo? estoy pensando en meterle 500 eurillos ¿como lo veis?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (29 Oct 2020)




----------



## antoniussss (30 Oct 2020)

serator dijo:


> Tenia el stop en Air France en 2,95 igual que lo tengo en IAG en 0,97.
> 
> Si te alegras de la desgracia del vecino es porque la tuya esta de camino. Además demuestra que eres un pobre muerto de hambre que no tiene donde caerse. Eres una ¿persona? muy ruin para alegrarte de lo que le ocurre a los demás.
> Almenos yo me mojo y arriesgo, mientras que tu te pasas el día masturbándote.



Es que si el día 28 de octubre está la peña en un foro diciendo que se va a comprar aerolíneas en bolsa, pues yo ya no se si reír o llorar. 

También me llamaron raspas hijo de puta cuando dije en abril que las airolineas como iag a largo plazo iban a ampliación de capital y no 1, sino 2.

Von salvar a uno de no hacer el cafre me vale.


----------



## serator (30 Oct 2020)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Ahora mismo como está la cosa en IAG? Si se le mete algo de dinero a fondo perdido que probabilidad hay de perderlo? estoy pensando en meterle 500 eurillos ¿como lo veis?



Hombre tal como pinta la cosa parece que hoy vamos a petar el soporte y perder el stoploss en 0,97. y el siguiente soporte esta en 0,80.
Lo bueno de comprar en soporte es que si lo pierde pierdes poco.


----------



## serator (30 Oct 2020)

Pues de momento el € esta resultando duro de pelar.


----------



## eldelavespa (30 Oct 2020)

serator dijo:


> Hombre tal como pinta la cosa parece que hoy vamos a petar el soporte y perder el stoploss en 0,97. y el siguiente soporte esta en 0,80.
> Lo bueno de comprar en soporte es que si lo pierde pierdes poco.



Gracias, vi que está realmente baja y quería saber si se habia medio solucionado el problema pero veo que la cosa todavía va para largo, los que estéis dentro ánimo que con el tiempo levantará.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Oct 2020)

*IAG pierde 5.567 millones tras un verano con los aviones medio vacíos*

Abre la puerta a buscar más liquidez si la crisis se agrava y reclama test para volar
El cierre anticipado de la temporada de verano y las crecientes restricciones a la movilidad para hacer frente a segunda ola del coronavirus han hecho mella en los resultados de IAG, que ha visto esfumarse sus previsiones de reactivación en la segunda mitad del año. Así, lejos de operar más de la mitad de su capacidad en el cuarto trimestre, tal y como estaba previsto, el_ holding_ planea que ésta no sea superior a un 30% comparado con el 2019.

Este nuevo ajuste de la operativa responde a la caída en las reservas y a la imposición de limitaciones, que ya empezaron en agosto, y que han llevado al holding a perder 1.761 millones sólo entre julio y septiembre tras llevar los aviones medio vacíos. Y es que, en plena temporada alta, los vuelos han registrado una ocupación del 48,9%, lo que aleja las operaciones de la rentabilidad, mientras los ingresos por pasaje se han desplomado un 88% a los 715 millones y el ingreso por asiento ofertado ha caído un 47%. El verano pasado, IAG registró una ocupación media de 87,7%, ventas de billetes por 6.492 millones y unos beneficios tras partidas excepcionales de 1.000 millones.

*Las aerolíneas del holding registran una ocupación del 47% e ingresan 715 millones por billetes*

La complicada situación que ha atravesado el sector aéreo en su temporada alta por la falta de demanda ha deteriorado aún más las cuentas de la dueña de British Airways e Iberia, que acumula unos _números rojos _netos de 5.567 millones de euros hasta septiembre. Las pérdidas netas registradas incluyen, además del desplome del 66% de los ingresos totales hasta los 6.565 millones, una operativa a medio gas (-64% de la capacidad) y una ocupación del 68%; unos 2.755 millones de partidas excepcionales. Este gasto extra responde a las coberturas del petróleo, la salida adelantada de aviones y la reducción de la plantilla de British Airways y Aer Lingus, entre otras cosas.

El grupo que dirige Luis Gallego asegura que a 30 de septiembre ya habían salido 9.000 trabajadores de los 10.000 que se van a despedir y explica que seguirán trabajando en reducir el tamaño de las aerolíneas y ajustando su estructura de costes al contexto de un mercado más pequeño. No en vano, no esperan que la demanda vuelva a los niveles de 2019 hasta 2023. De momento, a 30 de septiembre de 2020, el holding hispano británico ya ha reducido la flota en 56 aviones hasta las 542 unidades y tiene 4.169 trabajadores menos que en septiembre de 2019, unos 61.639, incluyendo los empleados que están en Ertes en España.

*El coste unitario se dispara un 63% mientras que los ingresos por asiento ofertado caen el 19%*

Pese a que en global los gastos han caído un 41,8% (-25% si se incluyen las partidas excepcionales) por la reestructuración, los Erte y la menor actividad, lo cierto es que los costes unitarios se han disparado. Así, entre enero y septiembre, el gasto por asiento ofertado ha sido de 10,68 céntimos, un 62,9% más mientras que los ingresos por asiento ofertado apenas han alcanzado los 5,35 céntimos de euros, un 19,9%. Tras el alza de los costes no se encuentra el petróleo, que está a la baja, si no la aplicación de medidas sanitarias y de protección de los pasajeros y tripulantes, entre otras cosas. En el tercer trimestre estanco la diferencia entre ingresos y gastos unitarios se amplía llegando el coste por asiento oferta a los 12,8 céntimos, más del doble que hace un año, mientras que el ingreso por plaza cae a un 47% a los 3,43 céntimos.

"Estos resultados muestran el persistente impacto negativo del COVID-19 en nuestro negocio, pero los constantes cambios en las restricciones impuestas por los gobiernos no han hecho sino agravarlos. Esto crea incertidumbre en nuestros clientes y dificulta la planificación eficaz de nuestro negocio", asegura Gallego.

Una delicada situación que ha llevado al grupo a insistir en que los gobiernos realicen test en los aeropuertos antes y después del vuelo para contener la expansión del virus sin limitar la conectividad o imponer cuarentenas. "Esto permitiría abrir rutas, estimular la economía y conseguir que las personas viajen con confianza. Cuando abrimos rutas, observamos que existe una demanda de viajes contenida", sentencia el primer espada de IAG.

*"En el caso de que se den escenarios negativos más severos el grupo probablemente necesitará asegurar fondos adicionales"*

Asimismo, el grupo ha abierto la puerta a tener que buscar liquidez extra en el futuro ya que la visibilidad es tan baja y la incertidumbre tan alta que es posible que se superen los escenarios pesimistas planteados.

"El grupo no puede proporcionar la certeza de que no podría haber escenarios negativos más severos que aquellos que ha considerado. En el caso de que ocurrieran, el grupo probablemente necesitará asegurar fondos adicionales además de los comprometidos contractualmente a 30 de octubre de 2020", explica el holding, que acaba de recibir los 2.741 millones de la ampliación de capital y tiene una liquidez superior a los 9.000 millones.

IAG pierde 5.567 millones tras un verano con los aviones medio vacíos


----------



## serator (2 Nov 2020)

UYYYY CASIIII!!!
Casi me salta el Stop en 0,97
Hombre la verdad es que como inversor de largo plazo preferiría que me saltase el stop y que hubiera guano del bueno en todas las bolsas


----------



## herodes2 (2 Nov 2020)

Si quieres seguir por twitter a este value español que vive en Oslo, info buena de primera mano de las compañías aéreas(lo pone muy negro, no duda que serán rescatadas por los estados pero para los accionistas guano) y las de leasing de aviones. Muy recomendable.

https://twitter.com/HolyFinance


----------



## serator (2 Nov 2020)

herodes2 dijo:


> Si quieres seguir por twitter a este value español que vive en Oslo, info buena de primera mano de las compañías aéreas(lo pone muy negro, no duda que serán rescatadas por los estados pero para los accionistas guano) y las de leasing de aviones. Muy recomendable.
> 
> https://twitter.com/HolyFinance



Bueno es una inversión de mierda (solo 2000 €) y si salta el stop son unas perdidas miserables.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (5 Nov 2020)

*Las condiciones del rescate de Air Europa complican su compra por Iberia*
*La aerolínea de IAG deberá afrontar la devolución de más de 600 millones de ayudas públicas en una compañía tutelada por el Estado.*

El Gobierno aprobó ayer el rescate de Air Europa con la inyección de 475 millones de euros. Pero somete las ayudas a unas condiciones que complican la proyectada compra de la aerolínea por Iberia. El Estado se reserva la potestad de autorizar operaciones estratégicas y despidos, nombra dos consejeros y podrá “consensuar” el consejero delegado. Estas limitaciones no han sentado bien al grupo IAG, matriz de Iberia, que quiere tener manos libres para gestionar una compañía por la que ya no está dispuesta a pagar ni la mitad de los 1.000 millones pactados hace un año. El problema es que tampoco la aerolínea de la familia Hidalgo tiene capacidad financiera para devolver por sí sola las ayudas en seis años, como le obliga el fondo que gestiona Hacienda.

“No compramos lo mismo que hace un año. Hay que volver a mirarlo todo, desde las condiciones de devolución de la deuda hasta las restricciones a la capacidad de toma de decisiones estratégicas que imponga el Ejecutivo”, decía el pasado viernes en la presentación de resultados del grupo, Luis Gallego, el consejero delegado de IAG, el holding al que pertenece Iberia, British Airways, Air Lingus, Vueling y Level.

Gallego, entonces presidente de Iberia, fue quien cerró en noviembre de 2019 la compra de Air Europa por 1.000 millones de euros, en un acuerdo que se ha convertido en papel mojado tras el tsunami que está viviendo el sector aéreo por la pandemia del coronavirus, que castiga a las compañías con las mayores pérdidas de su historia.

Y aunque Iberia e IAG guardan silencio oficial, lo cierto es que en el grupo hispanobritánico no han sentado nada bien las condiciones impuestas por el Gobierno para salir al rescate de Air Europa. Fuentes del sector apuntan que las limitaciones “complican sobremanera la ya de por sí comprometida operación de compra de una aerolínea en quiebra en el momento más delicado para la historia de la aviación comercial, en el que los rebrotes de la pandemia y las nuevas restricciones de movilidad impuestas por los Estados más importantes de la UE están echando por tierra las perspectivas de recuperación, incluso las más pesimistas”.

Iberia espera ahora conocer de primera mano las condiciones concretas de la ayuda, puesto que hasta el momento solo se saben por las declaraciones de la ministra de Hacienda y portavoz del Ejecutivo, María Jesús Montero, a preguntas de los periodistas al término del Consejo de Ministros que aprobó la medida.

La nota oficial del Ministerio de Hacienda se limitaba a informar de la aprobación de unas ayudas públicas de 475 millones con cargo al fondo de solvencia destinado a dar apoyo a compañías estratégicas que se han visto impactadas por la pandemia de la covid-19. Unos fondos articulados a través de un préstamo participativo de 240 millones de euros y otro ordinario de 235 millones, que deberán ser devueltos en el plazo máximo de seis años.

Air Europa ya obtuvo el pasado mayo, en pleno confinamiento, un préstamo de 140 millones de euros avalado por el Instituto de Crédito Oficial (ICO). Por tanto, su deuda con el Estado tras el rescate alcanzará los 615 millones de euros, un pasivo que deberá asumir Iberia en caso de concretar la compra. La aerolínea deberá pagar a la compañía que dirige Javier Hidalgo una indemnización de 40 millones de euros si desiste de la compra, “una cantidad que se antoja asumible en comparación con los riesgos de asumir la adquisición de una compañía endeudada y tutelada por el Estado”, señalan fuentes de la negociación.

Aunque el Ministerio de Hacienda no ha hecho público el plan de viabilidad presentado por la empresa para conseguir los fondos, todos los analistas coinciden en la imposibilidad de Air Europa de afrontar en solitario la devolución de las ayudas en seis años.

*¿Compañía nacionalizada?*
La aerolínea propiedad de la familia Hidalgo, que forma parte del grupo Globalia, obtuvo en 2018, su mejor ejercicio, un beneficio neto de 50 millones de euros. En el actual, prevé pérdidas cercanas a los 600 millones debido a la segunda ola de la pandemia y a la generalización de nuevas restricciones a la movilidad. Su flota está funcionando a menos del 30% de capacidad y consume 30 millones de euros de liquidez al mes por los costes fijos. Si la aerolínea no es capaz de devolver los préstamos el Estado puede convertirse en accionista mayoritario de Air Europa, como ya ocurrido con los rescates de Air France-KLM, Lufthansa o Alitalia, entre otras, que han recibido ayudas millonarias de sus respectivos Estados que han entrado en el capital de las compañías

Tampoco ayudan las perspectivas para el sector, que se tornan cada vez más funestas. Según las previsiones de IATA (las siglas en inglés de la Asociación Internacional de Transporte Aéreo), el tráfico aéreo no se recuperará hasta 2023 ó 2024.

La operación de compra por Iberia se complica además por el lado laboral, ya que el Estado se reserva el derecho a decidir sobre cualquier expediente de regulación de empleo. Y una de las consecuencias inevitables de la fusión, en caso de producirse, sería una reducción de plantilla, tanto por el solapamiento de las rutas que cubren ambas compañías como, sobre todo, por la crisis derivada del coronavirus.

De hecho, ambas aerolíneas han anunciado un recorte de sus flotas para el próximo año y están inmersas en procesos de ajuste laboral, con gran parte de su plantilla en situación de ERTE que, en el caso de la aerolínea de Globalia, está recurrido ante la Audiencia Nacional.

“Nadie entendería que Iberia redujera su plantilla mientras mantiene intacta la de Air Europa. Pero también va a ser difícil justificar los despidos en una compañía rescatada con dinero público”, aseguran fuentes del sector.

Las ayudas deben pasar ahora también el filtro de Bruselas al superar la cantidad de 250 millones de euros. Un asunto no baladí porque Ryanair ya ha anunciado que pedirá la prohibición de esta inyección por considerarla una ayuda “ilegal” y “discriminatoria”, y vería una “locura” que la aerolínea de Globalia “reciba más de 400 millones teniendo en cuenta sus dimensiones”, y que “será comprada por un grupo británico por lo que los ciudadanos españoles no verán retorno del dinero público”, según aseguró Dara Brady, directora de marketing de la aerolínea .

Las condiciones del rescate de Air Europa complican su compra por Iberia


----------



## serator (6 Nov 2020)

Esto no hay manera que tire pa rriba oiga!
Como less de a los americanos por estornudar, nos vamos a estrellar.


----------



## serator (9 Nov 2020)

Hoy IAG y Meliá subiendo fuertemente. Parece que han empezado las vacaciones oiga!


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (9 Nov 2020)

Gobierno noruego rechaza dar apoyo económico adicional a aerolínea Norwegian


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Nov 2020)

Mientras tanto en Airbus han sacado los barcos y las putas: A 80 EUROS LA ACCIÓN, SEÑORES.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Nov 2020)

Lufthansa hoy +30% de subida.

NOS HEMOS VUELTO LOCOS, SEÑORES.


----------



## herodes2 (9 Nov 2020)

Menuda pillada de cortos vendiendo a cualquier precio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Nov 2020)

herodes2 dijo:


> Menuda pillada de cortos vendiendo a cualquier precio.



¿Perdón?

¿Podrías explicarte?

Ahora mismo es un momento perfecto para deshacerse de cosas con sobrecarga en la cartera, o cosas que compraste por impulso...


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (9 Nov 2020)

VACUNA


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Nov 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> VACUNA



Eso parece...


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (9 Nov 2020)

La noticia sobre vacunas que hace volar a las bolsas. Todos los datos. Podría haber vacuna este año
nasdaq sobrevaloradas ,nios y mierdas al guano


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Nov 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> La noticia sobre vacunas que hace volar a las bolsas. Todos los datos. Podría haber vacuna este año
> nasdaq ,nios y mierdas al guano



La vacuna de Pfizer parece dar una efectividad superior al 90%


----------



## herodes2 (9 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Perdón?
> 
> ¿Podrías explicarte?
> 
> Ahora mismo es un momento perfecto para deshacerse de cosas con sobrecarga en la cartera, o cosas que compraste por impulso...



Me refiero a que parte de la subida es por la noticia de la vacuna y parte por el cierre de cortos a cualquier precio, eso hace estas subidas irracionales.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Nov 2020)

herodes2 dijo:


> Me refiero a que parte de la subida es por la noticia de la vacuna y parte por el cierre de cortos a cualquier precio, eso hace estas subidas irracionales.



Gracias por la explicación


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (9 Nov 2020)

Y a todo esto , que dice nuestro expresidente Trump que a la semana siguiente de las elecciones salga esta noticia,


----------



## Don Bigote (9 Nov 2020)

herodes2 dijo:


> Me refiero a que parte de la subida es por la noticia de la vacuna y parte por el cierre de cortos a cualquier precio, eso hace estas subidas irracionales.



Está la página de investing colapsada. ¿Seguro que son sólo cierres de cortos? 
Soy un indicador cuasi perfecto de sentimiento contrario y el cuerpo me pide comprar.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (9 Nov 2020)

lo digo de todo corazón: me alegro por todos los foreros que estaban metidos en aerolíneas, hoteles y demás, espero que tomen un respiro. Ahora les tocará decidir si quieren aprovechar para salir o seguir dentro esperando más.


----------



## serator (9 Nov 2020)

Acabo de vender 1000 acciones a 1,55 y asi me quedan las otras 1000 por 500 €


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Nov 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> lo digo de todo corazón: me alegro por todos los foreros que estaban metidos en aerolíneas, hoteles y demás, espero que tomen un respiro. Ahora les tocará decidir si quieren aprovechar para salir o seguir dentro esperando más.



Yo hasta 2030 no tengo prisa.... ahí sí, si a esa fecha no le he sacado tajada me enfadaré.


----------



## serator (9 Nov 2020)

Yo es que con las acciones españolas padezco "Especulación precoz" y me viene enseguida Dr.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Nov 2020)

¿Cuántos ejpertos estabais cortos en IAG y Melia hoy antes de las 12.30 y sin el stop puesto porque estaba claro que las iban a regalar con las tapas de yogurt?


----------



## kopke (10 Nov 2020)

No me dejan de dar alegrías.

Al final la estrategia de vender, recuperar la inversión y dejar las plusvalías inmovilizadas en acciones no es mala.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Nov 2020)

La compré a 2.4 antes de la AK. Decidí dejarla por si despegaba a largo plazo.

Veamos a ver si al menos recupero lo perdido y me salgo.


----------



## burbujasplot (10 Nov 2020)

Ahora mismo es un momento perfecto para deshacerse de cosas con sobrecarga en la cartera, o cosas que compraste por impulso...
[/QUOTE]

Estoy contigo, yo hoy de momento he soltado BBVA con plusvalía del 12% , no veía el momento de deshacerme de esas, las compré pensando en una posible OPA y tengo del sector turístico IAG, CARNIVAL , SOL MELIA que algo me queman


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Nov 2020)

Me cago en la puta, por qué no compraría a 1€, hasta lo comentara en este hilo.
Estoy seguro que en cuanto se acabe la pandemia IAG vuelve a los 4-5€.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 Nov 2020)

*La pandemia dispara el uso y la compra de 'jets' privados por las empresas*

*La compra de 'jets' privados está viviendo un auge y muchas compañías han aumentado su facturación. Con todas las restricciones, empresas y usuarios han optado por los 'charters'*

Todo el sector aéreo se encuentra atrapado en una crisis histórica que está haciendo tambalear los cimientos de sus principales empresas. Sin embargo, está surgiendo un ganador inesperado que parece que está aprovechando el KO de las aerolíneas para presentarse como una alternativa viable.* Se trata de los 'jets' privados, *cuya demanda y facturación se ha resentido mucho menos que la de los vuelos comerciales y, desde el verano, viene aumentando.

El último cliente de renombre que ha saltado a la palestra ha sido el Santander. El banco liderado por Ana Botín compró en septiembre un 'jet' por *46 millones de euros *para garantizar los vuelos de sus directivos. Fuera de España, VF, compañía que controla Timberland y Northface, también ha desarrollado una flota propia, y Volkswagen la ha reforzado.

Según datos de la consultora WingX, a fecha de noviembre* ya se han recuperado un 85% de los vuelos* *privados*, lo que supone una remontada desde el confinamiento, cuando estaban al 30% respecto a 2019. De hecho, varios meses de verano han sido mejores que los del año pasado. Frente a esta recuperación, el informe más reciente de IATA apunta a una caída del 74,8% de la demanda aérea comercial el último mes y un 60% en lo que va de año. El golpe es aún mayor si vemos las cifras de pasajeros por kilómetros transportados, que se desmorona un 86,5%.

Según Roma Andreu, experto en aviación y profesor de EAE Bussiness School, hay varios factores que han impulsado esta remontada de los chárteres privados. Por un lado el covid, que “ha provocado que muchas empresas y usuarios *se planteen alquilar o comprar 'jets' *privados para estar más seguros frente a la enfermedad”.

Sin embargo, el elemento que más destaca es la seguridad de que no te vas a quedar en tierra. “Los controles de pasajeros son menores y, especialmente, cuando se han cerrado rutas aéreas con países concretos o con regiones enteras, en muchas ocasiones se ha permitido que los '*jets' privados sigan entrando en el país*”. Este sería el principal factor por el que contar con avión privado se habría vuelto clave para muchas empresas, tener una mayor certeza de que pueden volar a su destino.

Un ejemplo reciente es el de *Duro Felguera*, cuyo consejero delegado *José María Orihuela*, contrató los servicios de un 'jet' privado para realizar un viaje de negocios a Argel, después de que las aerolíneas comerciales hubiesen suspendido las rutas que conectaban España y Argelia.

“En muchos casos *se han quedado sin competidores*”. Además, remarca que esto ha provocado que “hayan conseguido atraer a un tipo de cliente que no había pensado en la posibilidad de un 'jet' hasta ahora”.

"Nuestros vuelos ya han subido un 17% en lo que va de año y vemos nuevos tipos de clientes"

La empresa española dedicada a gestionar el alquiler de 'jets' privados, *Empty Leg*, explica que han notado un auge en sus cuentas gracias a esta dinámica. Concretamente, adelantan que el número de vuelos confirmados *ya ha subido un 17% *en lo que llevamos de año con respecto a 2019.

El presidente del grupo,* José Manuel Álvarez,* explica que “hemos experimentado un auge importante en la demanda de 'jets' privados en lo que va del año. La disminución del tráfico aéreo debido a las limitaciones de movilidad impuestas por los distintos países ha posibilitado que la aviación ejecutiva haya experimentado una tendencia al alza muy fuerte en este nuevo escenario”.

Y le sorprende que este negocio esté cuajando en España, mercado que “a diferencia de EEUU” no está para nada normalizado. “Aunque la aviación ejecutiva mantiene una cuota de mercado relativamente baja en España, creemos que esto puede marcar una tendencia al alza”. Según explica, en el resto de Europa también *ha habido un repunte* en el número de compras.

"Tenemos un récord de nuevos clientes, ha habido un resurgimiento a partir de septiembre"

"Hemos podido entrar a países en los que las aerolíneas comerciales no podían acceder" porque “hay *cerca de 5.000 aeropuertos *a los que solo se puede acceder con un 'jet' privado”. Y, aunque ha habido casos en los que esa zona estaba cerrada a cualquier persona, normalmente las restricciones solo se pusieron a las líneas aéreas convencionales. Por su parte, el principal operador de vuelos privados del mundo por tamaño de flota (750 naves) y número de pedidos (se encarga de uno de cada siete vuelos en EEUU), *NetJets,* explica a El Confidencial que viven un buen momento en este 2020, a pesar de la crisis del coronavirus: “Tenemos un* récord de nuevos clientes*”.

“Con respecto a nuestro volumen de vuelos, al comienzo de la pandemia vimos una reducción a un mínimo de alrededor del 10% de nuestro volumen normal. En la actualidad, operamos constantemente* al 85% de nuestra demanda *de vuelos típica”, explican desde la compañía. Sin embargo, están notando que se está sumando “más gente nueva que nunca”. Los datos generales han bajado, pero coinciden con los datos del sector, con una rápida recuperación. “Hemos *experimentado un cierto resurgimiento* en los viajes de negocios a partir de septiembre” y añaden que “los vuelos personales han aumentado constantemente desde abril”.

*¿Se puede pagar un 'jet'?*
El precio de un 'jet' privado puede variar dependiendo de cómo sea la nave. Una hora de vuelo en una cabina pequeña puede variar entre los 1.600 y 2.100 euros. Esos son los precios más económicos, pero los 'jets' más habituales superan siempre esas cantidades, llegando, en el caso de los más grandes, a* situarse en los 6.400.*

Esto significa que un viaje Madrid-Londres puede* costar entre 4.000 y 16.000 euros* en caso de elegir un charter privado para realizar el vuelo. Las cifras se disparan cuando hablamos de un viaje transatlántico, como un Madrid-Washington, que dura cerca de 11:30 horas y, por lo tanto, el gasto *se puede disparar entre 18.000 y los 73.600 euros *solo por la ida.

Sin embargo, expertos como el profesor Andreu creen que pueden ir reduciéndose y resultar algo más económicos gracias a los vuelos compartidos. “Cuando una empresa hace un vuelo, aprovecha e incluye a mucha gente en él y, si son distancias cortas, en ese caso *puede resultar rentable*”. También remarca que “muchas personas están organizándose para compartir 'jet' privado, abaratando mucho los costes”.

A pesar de ello, remarca que nunca se podrán comparar con los precios de las aerolíneas y que, aunque *ve un cambio de modelo de negocio* para ser más accesibles a medio plazo, siempre serán un producto realmente exclusivo.

La pandemia dispara el uso y la compra de 'jets' privados por las empresas


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Nov 2020)

¿Algún forero iluminado ha comprado IAG a 1€ y se está beneficiando de este rallie alcista y ha triunfado?
Hablo de haber comprado unas cuantas miles de acciones, no 100.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Nov 2020)

Yo compré 10.000 a 1.04€ el viernes 30/10 suponiendo que le costaría bajar de 1€. Con stop en 0,96€.

El lunes 02/11, empezó la sesión bajando de lo lindo, bajando de golpe desde los 1.06 del viernes hasta los 0,99€ y cuando en 1 hora llegó a los 1.03€ vendí, perdiendo 10€ de comisiones. Aquí estoy ahora mirando lo que pudo haber sido y no fue.


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Nov 2020)

Bueno, pues volvemos a ver si hay suerte y esto vuela, dentro a 1,97, a lo grande, veremos.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Nov 2020)

*Airbus y Boeing tiemblan: las aerolíneas se replantean la compra de 1.300 aviones*
Las compañías aéreas ya han cancelado o retrasado la mitad de sus pedidos este año y las previsiones para 2021 no son más alentadoras: esperan unas pérdidas de 32.000 millones de euros

*Los gigantes aeronáuticos Airbus y Boeing tiemblan.* Tras un año catastrófico para su negocio por la petición masiva de las aerolíneas de retrasar la entrega de nuevos aviones, el *2021* amenaza con más cancelaciones o aplazamientos. Para el próximo año, las compañías *tienen programada la recepción de 1.302 aeronaves*, una cifra similar a la de 2019, según informa la Asociación Internacional de Transporte Aéreo (IATA). 

Sin embargo, "a la luz de las desafiantes perspectivas de la industria", *la patronal espera que las aerolíneas "consideren más cancelaciones o retrasos en las entregas"* y, de cara al futuro, "es probable que el apetito de inversión por nuevos aviones se mantenga moderado", ya que no se espera recuperar los niveles pre-covid de demanda antes de 2024.

Airbus y Boeing llevan meses bajo mínimos. En *2020* las aerolíneas comerciales han recibido *800 aviones nuevos*, aproximadamente *la mitad de la cantidad prevista* a principios de este año. El próximo año las aerolíneas creen que el negocio no se terminará de recuperar por la "débil" confianza de los viajeros y esperan seguir perdiendo dinero. La industria augura unos números 'rojos' de 32.000 millones en 2021.

En este sentido, las compañías aéreas se plantean seguir recortando costes, *posponiendo la entrega de nuevos aviones y acelerando la retirada de los viejos*. "En las condiciones comerciales actuales, las aerolíneas buscarán retirar o almacenar sus aviones más antiguos dado que el mercado no recuperará el nivel anterior a la crisis antes de 2024", reitera IATA. 

*Las aerolíneas ya tienen 5.200 aviones menos*
La flota de las aerolíneas ya ha pasado de 29.697 aeronaves en servicio en 2019 a 24.500 en 2020, *casi 5.200 aviones menos*, según los datos aportados por la patronal aérea. Además, *el tamaño medio de los aviones también disminuye* a medida que las aerolíneas se centran inicialmente en los viajes de corto y medio radio. Por lo tanto, se estima que a final de año habrá alrededor de 3,4 millones de asientos disponibles, un 23% menos que en 2019.

Como consecuencia de esta situación, *Airbus ya ha recortado 2.300 empleos en el mundo, el 87% de ellos en el área de aviones comerciales*, tal y como informó _Vozpópuli_. El fabricante europeo ha perdido 2.686 millones de euros entre enero y septiembre y pretende reducir en alrededor de *17.000 puestos de trabajo* su plantilla total (cerca del 13%) antes de verano, 1.600 de ellos en España. 

A 30 de septiembre, Airbus contaba con una plantilla total de *134.000 trabajadores en el mundo.* La compañía no detalla en qué países se han producido estos despidos, aunque el proceso de negociación de bajas voluntarias va más avanzado en países como Reino Unido, Alemania, Francia o Italia.

*Boeing pierde 2.900 millones en 2020*
Su principal competidor, el grupo norteamericano *Boeing*, tampoco atraviesa un buen momento. En los nueve primeros meses del año ha registrado unas *pérdidas netas de aproximadamente 2.900 millones* de euros, frente a los beneficios de 313 millones en el mismo periodo de 2019. El principal golpe lo registró precisamente Boeing Commercial Airplanes, con un descenso en los ingresos del 54%, hasta los 9.587 millones. 

La empresa atribuye estos malos resultados al menor volumen de entregas durante la covid-19 y a los problemas de calidad detectados en el modelo 787. En este sentido, la empresa ha ido encadenando *rondas de despidos de personal*, con un recorte en su plantilla este año de alrededor de 30.000 puestos de trabajo. Por el momento, el objetivo de las aerolíneas de tener flotas cada vez más pequeñas no mejorará el horizonte de los fabricantes.

Airbus y Boeing tiemblan: las aerolíneas se replantean la compra de 1.300 aviones


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Airbus y Boeing tiemblan: las aerolíneas se replantean la compra de 1.300 aviones*
> Las compañías aéreas ya han cancelado o retrasado la mitad de sus pedidos este año y las previsiones para 2021 no son más alentadoras: esperan unas pérdidas de 32.000 millones de euros
> 
> *Los gigantes aeronáuticos Airbus y Boeing tiemblan.* Tras un año catastrófico para su negocio por la petición masiva de las aerolíneas de retrasar la entrega de nuevos aviones, el *2021* amenaza con más cancelaciones o aplazamientos. Para el próximo año, las compañías *tienen programada la recepción de 1.302 aeronaves*, una cifra similar a la de 2019, según informa la Asociación Internacional de Transporte Aéreo (IATA).
> ...



Gracias hamijo.

Tengo un stop-loss at Airbus a 65 euros. Les ganaré dinero si o si.

En cualquier caso Europa se encargará de darles proyectos espaciales, y si no al tiempo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (30 Nov 2020)

Aquí está clara una cosa, el que tiene claras estas cosas (y no son muchas ni complicadas), triunfa. Solo que hay que seguirlas a rajatabla:
-Todo es cíclico, subidas y bajadas, con sus correcciones intermedias.
-Comprar y vender contraintuitivamente, o sea vender cuando está en zona caliente, y comprar cuando está abajo y parece que se va al inframundo aún más.
-Después de eso, no hacer nada, solo esperar, no mirar las cotizaciones a diario, si acaso cada cierto tiempo y no dejarse llevar por las emociones.

Gente analfabeta y sin masters en inversión se han hecho millonarios con estas técnicas.
Comprar barato, no hacer nada y llegado el momento vender.

Tan sencillo... Pero lo complicamos todo tanto.

Y sin necesidad de tener millones como dicen algunos:

-Compro Amazon hace 15 ó 20 años a 1€. Compro 1000 acciones y me olvido. En 2020 las vendo y me las pagan a 3500€. Gasto 1000€ y las vendo por 3.500.000€.
-Compro Tesla en Noviembre de 2019 a 69€. Las vendo en Noviembre de 2020 a 560€. Si he comprado 1000 acciones, su valor se ha multiplicado por 6 aproximadamente en un año.
Etc.

Vale, que también se puede perder, pero el que no arriesga... Y no hablo de invertir millones, como veis.


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Nov 2020)

Para mi se trata de una accion-apuesta, creo que este verano se volvera a volar, si gano pues gano sino piedo me lamo las heridas y a otra cosa.


----------



## antoniussss (1 Dic 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Aquí está clara una cosa, el que tiene claras estas cosas (y no son muchas ni complicadas), triunfa. Solo que hay que seguirlas a rajatabla:
> -Todo es cíclico, subidas y bajadas, con sus correcciones intermedias.
> -Comprar y vender contraintuitivamente, o sea vender cuando está en zona caliente, y comprar cuando está abajo y parece que se va al inframundo aún más.
> -Después de eso, no hacer nada, solo esperar, no mirar las cotizaciones a diario, si acaso cada cierto tiempo y no dejarse llevar por las emociones.
> ...




Madre mía, pero que fácil niño ser rico.


El problemilla es que eso es una maguferia de los chiringuitos financieros. En todo el mundo habrá cientos de "Amazons" cotizando, y solo 1 o ninguno va a alcanzar dichas cotas, y mientras por el camino se van a quedar muchos fails o "Splits" y "ContraSplits" en 20 años que no estás controlando y no todo es tan bonito. ¿Cuándo es el momento de vender? Qué fácil.


Hay decenas de miles de acciones en todo el mundo, y cuando miras "precios mensuales" o "Anuales" de los ultimos 10-20 años se te pasa que durante 1 año ha subido intraaño un 1000% y bajado un 800% y depende de tu entrada la cagas bien.

Telefónica seguro que era una apuesta "Segura" por ser del sector del interné y las telecomunicaciones y mira.

Alpha Pro Tech, fabrica de mascarillas era también muy fácil, y en el principísimo de la pandemia llegó en días a 45 euros, ¿Vendo a 45? a 40? y por qué no a 80?...........y nunca más se ha acercado ni mucho menos a esa cifra. ¿Llegará de nuevo a 45? ¿A 100? ¿o será un calentón rápido o se mantendrá?


También en su día había muchas empresas que pintaban muy bien, pequeñas o grandes y ahora no existen o no se pueden comparar en ningún caso porque el número de acciones es muy diferente, habría que ver su "Capitalización Bursátil".


Si hoy día 1 de diciembre ves noticias económica donde dicen que los inversores de Deoleo han ganado un 800%, y esto solo es en el año 2020 y se les ha "olvidado" que ha habido una operación acordeón con nuevo número de acciones y pagando las nuevas acciones.... me voy a fiar yo de lo que vea en una gráfica a 20 años.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Dic 2020)

NO he dicho que sea fácil en el sentido de sencillez, sino que es posible ganar haciendo muy poco. He puesto de ejemplo a tesla, empresa conocida y consolidada, que si se hubiese comprado en marzo de este año o en noviembre del 2019, se hubiera triunfado en unos meses. Mira cómo está ahora.

Pero mas difícil que acertar la empresa que va a pegar un subidón, es gestionar las salidas una vez ya dentro. De ahí la importancia de tener un trading plan o un modo de operar, y respetarlo. La psicología es vital en la inversión, siempre miedo y codicia están presentes.
Por eso un buen uso de stop loss y take profit son necesarios.


----------



## Mandril_88 (3 Dic 2020)

Veis que romperá la "resistencia" de los 2 pavos o hará corrección hasta los 1.60 como he leído en varios portales?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (3 Dic 2020)

Nadie sabe, bro. Por experiencia mejor aléjate de los runrun, que te llevarán más a que metas la pata que a otra cosa.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 Dic 2020)

*Acuerdo total: Iberia compra Air Europa por 500 millones a pagar en 2026*

*Los consejos de Iberia, IAG y Air Europa ya han llegado a un acuerdo para ajustar las condiciones de la adquisición, solo pendiente del visto bueno del Gobierno*

Los consejos de administración de *Iberia *y de *International Airlines Group (IAG),* la matriz de origen británico dueña de la aerolínea española, han validado la compra de Air Europa con nuevas condiciones en cuanto al precio y a la forma de pago respecto a los *1.000 millones de euros acordados hace un año*. Iberia pagará 500 millones por la aerolínea de la familia Hidalgo, que cobrará este dinero en 2026. La operación está pendiente solo de que la* Sociedad Estatal de Participaciones Industriales (SEPI)* acepte renunciar al nombramiento de los dos consejeros que le corresponden por el préstamo concedido a la filial de* Globalia* por* 475 millones para su rescate*.

El acuerdo se alcanzó este jueves, después de que los órganos de gobierno de Iberia e IAG se hubieran reunido *el pasado miércoles* para analizar la última hora de las negociaciones sobre el Brexit, dado el importante impacto que tendría en todo el grupo por los derechos de vuelo si la ruptura del Reino Unido con la Unión Europea se produce por la fuerza. Pero, sobre todo, para validar las negociaciones lideradas en primera persona entre *Luis Gallego,* consejero delegado de IAG desde septiembre y antes de Iberia, y *Javier Hidalgo*, su homólogo en Globalia, el 'holding' de los Hidalgo.

Gallego y el hijo de Juan José Hidalgo, fundador del grupo turístico, han renegociado las condiciones del acuerdo alcanzado el 3 de noviembre de 2019 para adaptarlo a la situación actual del sector, hundido por el impacto del covid-19, con *un desplome de cerca del 90% del tráfico aéreo* a nivel mundial. Iberia ha aceptado pagar unos 500 millones por Air Europa, ya que IAG ha descontado del precio inicial los dos préstamos de 475 millones de euros concedidos por la SEPI. Aunque el grupo hispano-británico había propuesto abonar esta cantidad en acciones de IAG, que los Hidalgo no podrían vender en cinco años, finalmente las partes han acordado *abonar la cantidad en efectivo, pero en 2026.*

Esta fecha se debe a que dentro de cinco años será cuando Air Europa deberá haber devuelto el préstamo de 475 millones otorgado el pasado mes de noviembre por la SEPI, que juega un papel esencial en las negociaciones. Iberia tendrá que haber amortizado primero esta cantidad al Estado y después pagar a los Hidalgo, que cobrarán los citados 500 millones en 2026, más los intereses que se generen por la retención del dinero.

Para validar estos números, tanto los consejeros de Iberia como los de IAG se apoyaron en un informe elaborado por *Morgan Stanley*, el banco al que han contratado para certificar la bonanza de la inversión. La entidad estadounidense, dirigida en España por Andrés Esteban, describió el valor añadido que supondría la adquisición de Air Europa, especialmente por los millones en sinergias que se obtendrían una vez se fusionaran ambas compañías.

Además, los miembros de los órganos de gobierno de la española y de la británica refrendaron de nuevo la oportunidad estratégica que supone la compra de la aerolínea de los Hidalgo, pese a la situación actual del sector, con el objetivo de tener en el *Aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez Madrid Barajas* el nudo de interconexión de Europa con Latinoamérica.

*Ajustes pendientes*
Pero para certificar la operación, junto con los pequeños flecos legales en que están inmersos los abogados, Iberia ha solicitado a la SEPI que *renuncie al nombramiento de los consejeros* a los que tiene derecho por los dos préstamos de 475 millones concedidos a principios de noviembre para evitar que Air Europa quebrase. Asimismo, el ente público dispone de la opción de elegir al consejero delegado de la sociedad por esa liquidez, además de *limitar los salarios de los ejecutivos y de impedir el uso de ese dinero para financiar recortes de personal.*

Sin embargo, Iberia quiere tener absoluta libertad en la cabina de mando para gestionar la empresa resultante de la fusión, que inevitablemente irá acompañada de un plan de ajuste para obtener las sinergias estimadas por Morgan Stanley. Por ello, el fleco más importante para rubricar la adquisición es la posición de la SEPI, que desde que aprobó los dos préstamos a Air Europa todavía no ha designado los dos consejeros que la deben representar. Una incongruencia que el ente estatal no explica oficialmente.

Tanto el ministro de Transportes, *José Luis Ábalos, *como el presidente de la SEPI, *Bartolomé Lora,* han afirmado en público que la operación Iberia-Air Europa es estratégica para el país y que amoldarán las condiciones del rescate para facilitar la transacción. Pero de momento no han dado el visto bueno a renunciar a los dos consejeros y a permitir la aplicación de un plan de ajuste. Las partes confían en resolver estos obstáculos en las dos próximas semanas con el objetivo de anunciar el cierre oficial del acuerdo antes de fin de año.

*Fusión Avoris y Halcón*
Por otra parte, Globalia y Barceló han alcanzado también un acuerdo para la fusión definitiva de *Halcón Viajes y Avoris,* sus dos agencias de viajes. La operación se firmará previsiblemente hoy ante notario, pero quedará supeditada *al préstamo de 240 millones solicitado por ambas compañías a la SEPI.* Si el Estado les da esta nueva línea de crédito, las compañías crearán el mayor grupo turístico de España, con una facturación precovid de 4.000 millones de euros.

Acuerdo total: Iberia compra Air Europa por 500 millones a pagar en 2026


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Dic 2020)

Me voy a comer una buena ostia, mañana me quedo pillado fijo, en fin a esperar, tampoco necesito para nada el dinero, pero es que la apuesta esta saliendo al reves, madre mia, un nuevo bicho que va a parar el poco trafico aereo que hay. Para colmo las buenas noticias que podian hacer despegar la accion sepultadas por el brexit y esto, mala suerte. Como siga asi es capaz de tocar otra vez 1.


----------



## tramperoloco (20 Dic 2020)

Tendran pasta o nueva ampliacion de capital ?


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Dic 2020)

Pues no lo se, espero que despues de la ak no vuelvan a diluir la accion, de momento sigue siendo una apuesta por que espero ayudas del estado o europeas, tengo claro que la que sobreviva se va aforrar cuando esto termine y IAG se posiciona sola para quedarse sudamerica, pero lo dicho pueden pasar mil cosas negativas y que me coma guano del bueno, desde luego es una accion que no recomiendo por que hay posibilidades cada vez mayores de perder pasta, quien iba a pensar que se iban a inventar otro virus? Que sera lo proximo, ataques zombis? serpientes en los aviones? Vereis mañana que rias, y para rematar lo mismo hay brexit duro+serpientes+zombis+virus nuevo+confinamientos mundiales+ pon la locura que se te ocurra. Ademas el transporte que triunfa con el virus es la patera, que pena que no cotize en bolsa.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 Dic 2020)

Yo ya me salí hace unos días aprovechando la subida. He ganado en algunas operaciones y perdido en otras. Buenas lecciones que he aprendido con IAG, aunque algo caras quizás.
Pendientes de ver cómo evolucionan los planes globales del NWo, sigo pensando que IAG tiene un potencial tremendo de revalorización. Si baja la cotización al infierno, se compra ahí y se espera un tiempo, se puede hacer un buen negocio. Pero ahora no compraría, la veo más abajo.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (21 Dic 2020)

Tremeda la caida de IAG de hoy , ha llegado a tocar por debajo de 1.3 . Creo que la mano fuerte ha soltado tanto porqeu teme una nueva ak.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Dic 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Tremeda la caida de IAG de hoy , ha llegado a tocar por debajo de 1.3 . Creo que la mano fuerte ha soltado tanto porqeu teme una nueva ak.



No es solo IAG. Hoy hay caida general.

Buena oportunidad para nosotros los dividenderos, la verdad. Yo he aprovechado para cargarme (no de IAG, sino de otras).


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 Dic 2020)

Hora de guardar cash para futuras caídas. Cuanto más pesimismo, ya sabeis, mejor para entrar largo. Si el NWO cierra fronteras y limita movimientos, caerán hotelera y aerolineas.


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Dic 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, pues volvemos a ver si hay suerte y esto vuela, dentro a 1,97, a lo grande, veremos.



La apuesta me salio mal, me retiro con perdidas, me lamo las heridas y a otra cosa. 

1- Increible lo de ING, que desastre, nunca mas, me han hecho perder dinero por no poder entrar a tiempo.

2- Me encuentro con la interrogante del siglo, todas las aereolinas van medianamente bien, pero IAG ha sido incapaz de subir, imagino que lo hara, pero la resistencia de 2€ es muy bestia y no tengo ganas de quedarme mas tiempo en una accion que ha tenido ya todas las buenas noticias posibles que se pueden tener, vacuna+acuerdo brexit+AK descontada y no acaba de despegar.

En fin, otra vez sera.


----------



## herodes2 (29 Dic 2020)

A tener en cuenta que IAG en este momento quema por trimestre un año de beneficios entero, y van tres trimestres así, y nos quedan mínimo dos trimestres más; dar por segura una segunda AK, este no va a ser buen negocio a unos cuantos años vista ni aunque vuelen al 100%.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (29 Dic 2020)

Buen master he hecho yo este año con IAG, aunque me ha salido por un pico. Habiendo hecho los movimientos correctos, era para haberle sacado pasta, ¿pero quienes somos adivinos?


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Dic 2020)

herodes2 dijo:


> A tener en cuenta que IAG en este momento quema por trimestre un año de beneficios entero, y van tres trimestres así, y nos quedan mínimo dos trimestres más; dar por segura una segunda AK, este no va a ser buen negocio a unos cuantos años vista ni aunque vuelen al 100%.



Yo también veo muy posible una segunda ampliación de capital. Y eso ya sería la dilución definitiva para los accionistas pre-covid (y algunos post-covid)


----------



## Tichy (29 Dic 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Buen master he hecho yo este año con IAG, aunque me ha salido por un pico. Habiendo hecho los movimientos correctos, era para haberle sacado pasta, ¿pero quienes somos adivinos?



"Cuando le vi los cojones, macho" dicen en mi pueblo. Adivinos de ésos, hay muchos por estos foros.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Dic 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> "Cuando le vi los cojones, macho" dicen en mi pueblo. Adivinos de ésos, hay muchos por estos foros.




ein?!?!


----------



## Masateo (31 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> ein?!?!



Yo lo interpreto como que es fácil adivinar algo cuando ya ha ocurrido.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Dic 2020)

Pero si estamos hablando de una segunda ampliación de capital que aún NO se ha dado. Es más aun NO se ha insinuado en ningún sitio.

Creo que no aplica pues


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (31 Dic 2020)

Como haber entrado en Tesla en marzo o abril y vender unos meses después.


----------



## Tichy (31 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero si estamos hablando de una segunda ampliación de capital que aún NO se ha dado. Es más aun NO se ha insinuado en ningún sitio.
> 
> Creo que no aplica pues



No me refería en absoluto a la posible segunda ampliación de capital, sino al comentario concreto citado del forero que reconocía haber perdido con IAG y que habría sido una buena oportunidad de ganar, manejando bien los tiempos, algo solo para adivinos.
Porque, efectivamente, las subidas y bajadas, y sobre todo los tiempos, se ven muy claros, DESPUÉS de que hayan ocurrido.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Dic 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> No me refería en absoluto a la posible segunda ampliación de capital, sino al comentario concreto citado del forero que reconocía haber perdido con IAG y que habría sido una buena oportunidad de ganar, manejando bien los tiempos, algo solo para adivinos.
> Porque, efectivamente, las subidas y bajadas, y sobre todo los tiempos, se ven muy claros, DESPUÉS de que hayan ocurrido.




Ah vale, totalmente de acuerdo con tu comentario entonces. A toro pasado todos somos Manolete, esta claro


----------



## herodes2 (1 Ene 2021)

Menuda máquina de quemar dinero, ahora 2.000 milloncejos más de deuda.

British Airways recibe compromisos para un préstamo garantizado por 2.000 millones


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

Se viene la segunda ampliación


----------



## Pacohimbersor (10 Ene 2021)

*¡Mayday, mayday! Las aerolíneas siguen en zona de turbulencias*

*El sector aéreo se enfrenta a su crisis más devastadora y no vislumbra la ansiada recuperación por las nuevas oleadas de la pandemia*

El pasado mes de febrero el suplemento _Negocios _de EL PAÍS dedicaba su portada a las perspectivas del sector aéreo. El artículo analizaba la buena salud financiera de las aerolíneas aunque alertaba de los riesgos por la presión medioambiental y la amenaza del _low cost._ Los pronósticos eran, con todo, muy favorables: crecían los viajeros, la capacidad ofertada por las compañías y se esperaban unos beneficios para el conjunto de 2020 superiores a los 25.000 millones de euros. El coronavirus ha convertido en papel de envolver todas esas previsiones. La pandemia ha supuesto una hecatombe para el sector solo comparable a una guerra mundial. Sus consecuencias, aún hoy, para esta industria siguen siendo imprevisibles. Tanto es así, que si se hubiera escrito una revisión del artículo a comienzos del pasado verano cuando los países levantaron el estado de alarma y los confinamientos, también hubiera resultado inservible porque la segunda oleada de la pandemia ha dado al traste con la esperanza de una rápida recuperación, y hasta al menos 2024 no se volverá a retomar la actividad prepandemia.

El sector aéreo perderá este año 118.500 millones de dólares (99.000 millones de euros) y 38.700 millones de dólares (32.000 millones de euros) en 2021. No será hasta el último trimestre del próximo año cuando empezará a ver la luz y volverá a la rentabilidad, según las últimas previsiones ofrecidas por la Asociación Internacional del Transporte Aéreo (IATA), en el informe presentado en la junta anual celebrada a finales del pasado mes de noviembre. Pero incluso estas previsiones están en el alambre, según advierte la propia asociación que agrupa a la mayor parte las aerolíneas del mundo, dependiendo de factores como la reapertura de fronteras o la distribución de vacunas.







“La crisis ha sido devastadora e implacable. En ella las aerolíneas han recortado sus costes un 45,8%, pero los ingresos han caído un 60,9%, y como resultado las compañías perderán 66 dólares (55 euros) por cada pasajero transportado este año”, señala el director general de la IATA, Alexandre de Juniac, que remata con una frase lapidaria: “Los libros de historia recordarán 2020 como el peor año financieramente hablando para el sector”.

El economista jefe de la IATA, Brian Pearce, apunta en el mismo sentido: “La industria ha sufrido el mayor golpe desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, con una caída catastrófica de la demanda, mucho mayor que en crisis anteriores como la financiera de 2008 o la causada por los atentados terroristas del 11 de septiembre de 2001 en Nueva York”.

A principios de 2020, cuando la pandemia era un lejano eco que venía de China, el sector pensaba crecer un 3,4% en el año. Nadie podía pensar entonces, que apenas tres meses después ese insignificante aviso traducido en algunas cancelaciones de las aerolíneas chinas se convertiría en la peor pesadilla de la historia de la industria aeronáutica, con más del 90% de las flotas mundiales en tierra.

En 2020, las compañías aéreas van a reducir sus ingresos un 61%, de 706.000 millones en 2019 a 276.000 millones de euros este año. Ni siquiera el recorte de costes a la mitad (55%) que han acometido para solventar la crisis les permite sobrevivir, porque deben afrontar una caída interanual del 60,5% del tráfico de pasajeros, hasta los 1.800 millones en 2020, regresando a las cifras de hace 17 años.

Las consecuencias de ese parón de los cielos no solo las sufren las compañías. También sus empleados. Se estima que los despidos afectarán al 40% de los efectivos o 46 millones de trabajadores cualificados en el sector de viajes y turismo relacionados con la aviación. Eso eliminará alrededor de 1,5 billones de euros del PIB mundial, en el que esta industria tiene un peso global del 10%. .

Una empleada de Lufthansa, en el 'stand' que ofrece pruebas rápidas para detectar la covid-19 en el aeropuerto de Múnich.REUTERS
Sin la intervención de los rescates estatales “se habrían producido bancarrotas a gran escala”. En lo que va de crisis, las aerolíneas han recibido ayudas estatales por valor total de 173.000 millones de dólares (145.000 millones de euros), en forma de inyecciones de capital, préstamos preferenciales y deducciones fiscales. Consecuentemente, la deuda de las compañías aéreas se ha disparado hasta los 651.000 millones de dólares (550.000 millones de euros), aumentando la presión de un sector donde como media cada aerolínea tiene efectivo para sobrevivir sólo ocho meses y medio. Solo en el segundo trimestre del año, cuando las flotas de todo el mundo se quedaron en tierra, el sector quemó 50.000 millones de dólares de caja. El consejero delegado de Ryanair, Michael O’Leary, augura la desaparición de las aerolíneas con más problemas de tesorería, en particular las _low cost,_ y un frente judicial en la UE por lo que entiende que son ayudas estatales ilegales. El caso de Norwegian, bordeando la quiebra, puede ser el primer aviso.

*Aeropuertos vacíos*
A los aeropuertos, el otro lado de la ecuación, les va incluso peor. A diferencia de las aerolíneas que dejan los aviones en tierra, no pueden compensar la caída de ingresos porque como instalaciones esenciales, deben permanecer abiertos. Sus últimas estimaciones es que perderán 4.600 millones de pasajeros en 2020 y sus ingresos mermarán en 81.000 millones de euros, según el Consejo Internacional de Aeropuertos (ACI, por sus siglas en inglés). Solo los aeropuertos de Europa están quemando efectivo actualmente 350 millones de euros cada semana, aunque en el segundo trimestre lo hacían a un ritmo de 600 millones de euros. Los 20 aeródromos europeos más importantes han reducido hasta ahora los gastos operativos en 3.000 millones de euros (-22%) y las inversiones, cruciales para el futuro, en 2.600 millones de euros (-37%). Pero la base de costos fijos de los aeropuertos, las economías de escala y la necesidad de mantener las instalaciones esenciales en funcionamiento incluso cuando el tráfico está colapsado, limitan su capacidad para reducir aún más los costos operativos, teniendo en cuenta que el 70% de los aeropuertos ha aplicado descuentos adicionales por la covid-19 para retener sus negocios comerciales.







Ante este panorama, el director general de ACI Europa, Olivier Jankovec, cree que es urgente que los Estados aporten ayudas para la supervivencia de las instalaciones, pero avisa de que, tras la pandemia, la nueva normalidad llevará a una completa reordenación del sector, en la que será precisa una cooperación entre aerolíneas y aeropuertos. “Los aeropuertos se enfrentarán a presiones competitivas renovadas ya que las aerolíneas de ultra bajo costo emergerán como ganadoras estructurales. Hay más de 750 aeropuertos comerciales en Europa compitiendo por el tráfico, pero solo una docena de aerolíneas están configurando activamente el mercado del transporte aéreo. Durante demasiado tiempo, las aerolíneas han visto a los aeropuertos como una infraestructura que debería proporcionarse de forma gratuita. Pero tenemos que estar juntos en esto. Las aerolíneas deben apoyar la inversión y el desarrollo de los aeropuertos, y los aeropuertos se unirán a las aerolíneas para lanzar rutas y servicios”, dice Jankovec.

En el lado de los fabricantes, Airbus y Boeing sufren también las consecuencias, ya que las aerolíneas comerciales han aplazado las recepciones de aviones: solo han llegado 800 aviones nuevos en 2020, aproximadamente la mitad de la cantidad prevista. La flota mundial se ha reducido en 5.200 aviones hasta los 24.500, y el tamaño medio de los aviones también disminuye debido a que las compañías se centran inicialmente en los viajes de corto y medio radio, por lo que la capacidad se ha reducido a 3,4 millones de asientos disponibles, un 23% menos que en 2019.

Airbus, con pérdidas récord de 2.686 millones de euros hasta septiembre, pretende reducir en alrededor de 17.000 puestos de trabajo su plantilla total (cerca del 13%). Su rival Boeing perdió 2.900 millones de euros, y recortará 30.000 empleos.

*Vuelos seguros*
Si hay un mensaje unívoco de todos los protagonistas del sector y en el que se basa gran parte de las esperanzas de su recuperación es la seguridad del transporte aéreo frente al coronavirus: viajar en avión es el método más seguro. Y para ello esgrimen varios estudios. Uno realizado por la IATA y los fabricantes aeronáuticos Airbus, Boeing y Embraer de octubre pasado concluía que es casi imposible contagiarse de coronavirus en un vuelo debido a los sistemas de ventilación que llevan los aparatos. El informe destaca que desde principios de 2020 se han notificado 44 casos de la covid-19 en los que se cree que la transmisión se ha asociado con un vuelo (incluidos los casos confirmados, probables y potenciales). Como quiera que durante el mismo período han viajado unos 1.200 millones de pasajeros, el riesgo de contraer la enfermedad es de un caso por cada 27 millones de viajeros. Es decir que, siempre según esta investigación, hay el doble de probabilidades de que un jugador acierte la lotería primitiva jugando una sola apuesta (una entre 13,9 millones) que de contagiarse de coronavirus en un avión.

Otro estudio del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos, que tras seis meses de investigación en aviones Boeing 767-300 y 777-200, concluye que un pasajero debería volar 54 horas con un enfermo de covid-19 para infectarse en un avión. De manera similar, el estudio de la consultora Oxera confirmó que de los volúmenes semanales de 409.800 pasajeros procedentes de la UE al Reino Unido se esperaba que solo el 0,01% de los viajeros aéreos fueran infecciosos y trasmitiesen la covid-19, es el equivalente a una persona contagiosa por cada 10.000 viajeros. McMaster HealthLabs en Canadá también ha publicado su informe provisional sobre su estudio de la covid-19 en pasajeros internacionales que llegan, que nuevamente respalda la cifra de que el 99% de los pasajeros fueron negativo.

“Desde que retomamos los viajes aéreos hemos insistido mucho en que el avión es un medio de transporte seguro porque posee una serie de características únicas, sumadas al uso de mascarillas y otras medidas impulsadas por las compañías aéreas. Estas investigaciones confirman, basándose en evidencias científicas, lo que venimos afirmando, que el riesgo de contagio a bordo de un avión es mínimo”, recuerda Javier Gándara, presidente de la Asociación de Líneas Aéreas (ALA), que aglutina cerca de 80 aerolíneas que operan en España.

Por eso, desde todas las asociaciones piden a los Gobiernos y las autoridades supranacionales como la UE un protocolo único basado en test rápidos como el de antígenos con el que establecer corredores aéreos seguros y libres de covid-19 como el que han elaborado la Agencia de Seguridad Aérea de la Unión Europea (EASA) y el Centro Europeo para la Prevención y el Control de Enfermedades (ECDC). Se trata de levantar las restricciones

“Las tecnologías de los test están evolucionando rápidamente y estamos listos para trabajar con EASA, el ECDC y los Gobiernos nacionales para implementar los métodos más eficientes y efectivos para que Europa vuelva a moverse”, indica Montserrat Barriga, directora general de la Asociación de Aerolíneas de las Regiones Europeas (ERA).

“Las pruebas rápidas para los pasajeros para detectar la covid-19 abren la puerta para reiniciar los viajes aéreos al eliminar la cuarentena. Y el público está de acuerdo: alrededor del 65% de viajeros encuestados sugieren que la cuarentena no debería aplicarse a los pasajeros que dieron negativo en la prueba”, apunta Rafael Schvartzman, vicepresidente regional de IATA para Europa.

Hasta la fecha, 102 aeropuertos de Europa, que representan el 47% del tráfico de pasajeros en el continente, han construido instalaciones de pruebas bajo la supervisión de sus autoridades sanitarias y de aviación competentes. Se trata de proponer “vuelos libres de covid-19” y corredores aéreos libres de cuarentena en ciertas rutas aéreas, pero la voluntad de reanudar el tráfico choca con las medidas de nuevos confinamientos como la decretada por el Reino Unido después de Navidad.

“Las pruebas rápidas que utilizan las últimas tecnologías disponibles y cumplen con los criterios de detección y sensibilidad establecidos por el ECDC pueden ayudar a restaurar la previsibilidad, reavivar la confianza de los pasajeros y, por lo tanto, restablecer la conectividad aérea para los pasajeros europeos”, dice Thomas Reynaert, director ejecutivo de Airlines for Europe (A4E).

Las asociaciones de aviación de Europa instan a los Estados europeos a trabajar juntos de forma bilateral para replicar esas iniciativas y desarrollar más corredores aéreos sin cuarentena. Pero la fragilidad del sector y su dependencia de la evolución de la pandemia se ha puesto de manifiesto con episodios como la prohibición de vuelos al Reino Unido por la nueva cepa del virus o las restricciones a los viajes desde Alemania. La vacunación masiva aparece en el horizonte como gran esperanza para que los cielos vuelvan a llenarse aviones.

“El impacto de las vacunas se empezará a ver en el tráfico a lo largo del segundo trimestre. La crisis es más profunda y duradera”, asegura Manuel Huertas, presidente de Airbus Operations en España.

*Previsiones inciertas*
Nadie se atreve a dar un pronóstico fiable sobre la recuperación del sector, que se ha ido retrasando desde 2021 del que se habló al principio de la pandemia hasta el año 2024 que barajan las últimas y más pesimistas previsiones, incluida la de la IATA. Morgan Stanley cree que todavía hay una gran demanda de viajes y que las encuestas de consumidores indican que la disposición de los usuarios a viajar no ha sufrido ningún daño a largo plazo, aunque la demanda regresará antes para los viajes intraeuropeos, por lo que los inversores deberían considerar las empresas que están especializadas en rutas europeas.







“Si miramos el mercado nacional chino, la demanda ya se está acercando a niveles de 2019. Y en el mercado doméstico de Estados Unidos, antes de que aumentaran las tasas de infección, vimos que la demanda se recuperó muy rápidamente una vez que se eliminaron las restricciones”, señala la analista de valores de Morgan Stanley Carolina Dores.

En el mejor escenario de recuperación de Moody’s, la capacidad de 2021 se reducirá en un 50% en comparación con 2019, con las vacunas disponibles en la primera mitad del año. Los ingresos de las aerolíneas caerán casi un 70% en 2020, para recuperarse en 2021 a aproximadamente el 50% del nivel de 2019. Las ganancias operativas de las aerolíneas se acercarán a los 6.000 millones de dólares en 2022.

“Si alguna vez hubo un _annus horribilis_ para la aviación, fue 2020. 2021 será un año mejor. Pero todos sabemos que la covid-19 no desaparecerá con un cambio de fecha. Este virus estará con nosotros durante algún tiempo”, alerta Alexander Juniac.

¡Mayday, mayday! Las aerolíneas siguen en zona de turbulencias


----------



## Pacohimbersor (10 Ene 2021)

*Las aerolíneas españolas acusan más el virus por su dependencia del turismo*

*Las incógnitas sobre el rescate de Air Europa, el estatus de Iberia tras el Brexit y la política errática del Gobierno dejan en el aire una rápida recuperación*

Las aerolíneas que operan en España han acusado más que el resto de sus homólogas europeas el golpe del coronavirus, principalmente por la dependencia del turismo y su peso en el Producto Interior Bruto, pero también han influido otros factores como la política errática del Gobierno en relación al sector, las incógnitas sobre el rescate de Air Europa y la indefinición societaria de Iberia, la antigua línea de bandera española, cuya pertenencia al grupo hispanobritánico IAG le deja en una situación delicada tras la salida del Reino Unido de la UE.

Los datos son descorazonadores. Entre enero y noviembre, por los aeropuertos españoles pasaron 72,2 millones de pasajeros, un 71,9% menos respecto al mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior, y se espera que se acabe el conjunto del año con un descenso de en torno al 75%. Y lo más preocupante es que la tendencia empeora mes a mes desde que se levantó el confinamiento en junio. Tras un verano negro, en el que el tráfico descendió un 75% entre los meses de julio a septiembre, ambos incluidos, las restricciones impuestas por muchos países como Reino Unido para evitar que sus ciudadanos viajen a España desembocaron en un otoño y un invierno aún peores, con descensos de viajeros procedentes del extranjero superiores al 90%.

Como consecuencia, y en contra de las profecías de los gurús que auguraron que la pandemia traería el fin de la era _low cost _de la aviación a favor de vuelos más ecológicos (y caros), se ha desatado una guerra de ofertas para atraer a los escasos y temerosos pasajeros que aún se pueden permitir volar. Los precios del transporte aéreo de pasajeros se desplomaron un 6,2% en el tercer trimestre –en pleno periodo estival- respecto al mismo periodo de 2019, su mayor caída desde el ejercicio 2008, según los últimos datos del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).

Tras tres meses con casi toda la flota en tierra, las compañías aéreas reactivaron tímidamente los vuelos en junio y se lanzaron a campañas de descuentos agresivas en verano que se han diluido con las restricciones de la segunda oleada de la covid-19. La ocupación media de las aerolíneas alcanzó su máximo a finales de julio (61%) y ahora está por debajo del 50%, lo que complica la rentabilidad de las compañías, con un desplome del ingreso medio por pasajero. Compañías como Iberia, Air Europa o Ryanair, ahogadas por las cuarentenas, la crisis económica y el miedo a volar, han lanzado ya sus campañas para 2021 con descuentos temerarios y todo tipo de facilidades como bonos por un año o el cambio de fecha gratuito.

El sector no ve el final del túnel. Por eso, pide reglas sanitarias claras frente a la incierta política adoptada por el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez de quien depende la Sanidad exterior. En verano, pese a la llamada del presidente “a no tener miedo al virus” y “disfrutar de la nueva normalidad” no supo coordinar corredores seguros con los países más emisores de turistas como Reino Unido o Alemania como le pedía el sector turístico, desde la patronal Exceltur a la asociación de aerolíneas ALA. Y tras negarse durante meses a establecer la exigencia de test en los aeropuertos (alegando que no había una incidencia considerable entre los viajeros), dio un bandazo y, desde finales de noviembre exige a los turistas internacionales test PCR -los más caros y menos inmediatos-, frente a las pruebas de antígenos -más rápidas y baratas- que reclama el sector e incluso gobiernos autonómicos socialistas como el canario.

“Lo que desde el sector turístico estamos demandando son medidas homogéneas. Creemos que la posición de la Comisión Europea es el camino adecuado. El despliegue de las pruebas rápidas (antígenos) en aeropuertos de origen de manera armonizada en todos los países europeos, empezando por España, ayudaría a recuperar la confianza y restaurar la conectividad aérea que llevaría sin duda a la mejora del turismo, así como de los flujos comerciales asociados a los viajes de negocio y, en consecuencia, a la recuperación económica del país”, indica Manuel Ambriz, director comercial de Vueling.

A diferencia de los gobiernos de países como Alemania, Italia, Francia, países Bajos o Portugal, que han salido al rescate de sus antiguas aerolíneas de bandera (Lufthansa, Alitalia, Air France-KLM y TAP, respectivamente) tomando una participación mayoritaria en el accionariado, el Ejecutivo español se ha limitado a facilitar préstamos con el aval del Instituto de Crédito Oficial (ICO) con la única excepción del rescate de Air Europa.

*Rescate opaco*
El Gobierno aprobó en noviembre pasado la inyección de 475 millones de euros de dinero público en Air Europa a cuenta del fondo de solvencia destinado a dar apoyo a compañías estratégicas que se han visto impactadas por la pandemia de la covid-19. Previamente, en mayo pasado, la aerolínea había obtenido un préstamo de 140 millones de euros avalado por el ICO. El rescate, como ha denunciado el sindicato Sepla, adolece de falta de transparencia, ya que ni la SEPI ni la aerolínea de la familia Hidalgo han hecho público el plan de viabilidad cuya presentación se exige para tener acceso a las ayudas. Con 500 millones de euros de previsión de pérdidas solo en 2020, y unos últimos beneficios de 27 millones en 2019, resulta casi imposible que Air Europa sea capaz de devolver esos 615 millones de los contribuyentes en el plazo de cinco años, otra de las condiciones del rescate.

Para ello, tendrá que recurrir a un socio externo como Iberia si IAG finalmente remata la compra de la aerolínea acordada en noviembre de 2019 por 1.000 millones de euros, pero que está renegociando a la baja desde el estallido de la pandemia. Unas negociaciones de las que, pese a tener la Sepi dos consejeros en Air Europa, no se conoce tampoco ningún detalle salvo filtraciones interesadas. Los sindicatos de tripulantes y pilotos temen que detrás de este silencio haya planes drásticos de ajuste laboral, que el Gobierno tendrá difícil justificar tras la inyección de dinero público.

Por lo pronto, Ryanair ha presentado un recurso ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea (TJUE) contra el rescate de Air Europa por considerar que se trata de “ayudas estatales ilegales” y se pregunta como una aerolínea como la de la familia Hidalgo que apenas tiene el 5% del mercado español, que lidera Ryanair, puede ser considerada “estratégica”.

Iberia y Vueling, las aerolíneas con sede en España del grupo IAG, también deben resolver en los próximos meses si tienen manos libres para operar en el espacio aéreo europeo tras el Brexit, demostrando como exige la normativa comunitaria que tienen una mayoría de accionistas de la UE para mantener su licencia y sus actuales derechos de vuelo. Tanto IAG como Iberia han defendido siempre que cumplen con este requisito de propiedad, pero lo cierto es que cuentan con una gran base de accionistas de fondos del Reino Unido y su máximo accionista es Qatar Airways, con un 25%, lo que no deja tan claro que los inversores de la UE sean mayoría. Por el momento, cuentan con el plácet del Gobierno español que, a través de la Agencia Española de Seguridad Aérea (Aesa) y la Autoridad de Aviación Civil, han dado el visto bueno al test de españolidad antes del verano de ese año.

*El futuro, en el aire*
Nadie se atreve a pronosticar el futuro, pero las aerolíneas tienen la esperanza de que tras la vacuna, la recuperación comience a notarse. “Confiamos en que la demanda volverá con fuerza una vez que una gran parte de la población tenga acceso a la vacuna. Creemos que existe una demanda contenida tanto para viajes de placer como de negocios. La gente está ansiosa por dejar atrás la pandemia, viajar de nuevo, ver el mundo, visitar a sus familiares y amigos y reanudar la actividad comercial como antes de la pandemia”, directora de Emirates para España, Monika White.

El perfil del viajero también cambiará. Los viajes de negocio se van a recortar en la era del teletrabajo y el turismo, acosado además por la crisis económica, tardará en retomar las cifras récord de 2019. Pero no todo es negativo. “Seremos más digitales. El cliente quiere ahora más que nunca controlar el proceso a ser posible desde de su móvil. Tal vez algunos hábitos de consumo se vean reducidos frente a la situación precrisis, pero creemos que surgirán otros, tales como el teletrabajador nómada. Como en todos los grandes cambios, aún no están claros los efectos a largo plazo. Eso sí, somos optimistas que la necesidad humana por descubrir el mundo con los ojos propios y conectar en persona con amigos, familiares y socios de negocio”, señala Ambriz de Vueling.

Las aerolíneas españolas acusan más el virus por su dependencia del turismo


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Ene 2021)

Yo diría que mejor entrar en TUI verdad @gordinflas ? Los alemanes no van a dejar de viajar y tal...

(Por favor que la gente capte la IRONIA)


----------



## burbujasplot (10 Ene 2021)

Iag nos ha dado una oportunidad para salirnos, hay compañías mejores y que seguro que otorgan más tranquilidad


----------



## antoniussss (26 Ene 2021)

Madre mía, estoy leyendo en otro foro de Bolsa, peña metiendo los ahorros de su vida, 200k en IAG pal largo plazo.

Otro menda con 500K, de los cuales 60k en acciones, 100K en largos con CFD´s, con apalancamiento x 5 = 500 K.............


Pa Cagalse


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Ene 2021)

Eché unos números en plan cuenta de la vieja


SargentoHighway dijo:


> Lo que tenéis que entender todos los que estáis deseando echarle dinero es que puede haber una segunda ampliación de capital porque la empresa sigue quemando capital.
> 
> Lo que sabemos ahora mismo es que tienen el dinero fresquito de la ampliación, han rebajado costes operativos por supuesto con ERTEs y otras medidas, pero *siguen quemando dinero*.
> 
> ...



Las cuentas de la vieja que eché en su día si había segunda ampliación de capital, con lo cual no quiero decir que vaya a haberla, de hecho lo dudo.


----------



## burbujasplot (26 Ene 2021)

con una tercera hola y como se presenta este año, sin vacaciones de nuevo es mejor no tocar ni con un palo iag y el resto de aerolineas.
yo ayer vendi southwest y eso que me parecia de las mejores, pero teniendo otros sectores con mejor perspectiva no es momento de dar el pelotazo con IAG


----------



## Lemavos (26 Ene 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Madre mía, estoy leyendo en otro foro de Bolsa, peña metiendo los ahorros de su vida, 200k en IAG pal largo plazo.
> 
> Otro menda con 500K, de los cuales 60k en acciones, 100K en largos con CFD´s, con apalancamiento x 5 = 500 K.............
> 
> ...



Jojojojo jojojojo jojojojo 

Con la deflación que se viene en la economía real a 10 años vista, con esos 200 k podría vivir con dignidad 15 años o comprar una vivienda y sacarle una rentabilidad de 500€ netos mes después de impuestos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Ene 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Jojojojo jojojojo jojojojo
> 
> Con la deflación que se viene en la economía real a 10 años vista, con esos 200 k podría vivir con dignidad 15 años o comprar una vivienda y sacarle una rentabilidad de 500€ netos mes después de impuestos.



Las presiones deflacionarias que ves son debido a que? Yo veo a corto plazo algo de inflación pero si que a medio/largo veo deflación por las mejoras en la tecnología.


----------



## Lemavos (27 Ene 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Las presiones deflacionarias que ves son debido a que? Yo veo a corto plazo algo de inflación pero si que a medio/largo veo deflación por las mejoras en la tecnología.



La inflación sólo se ve en los monopolios , impuestos y servicios agua, luz, gas.

Todo lo demás está en deflación mientras no vuelvan las aglomeraciones y los viajes por el mundo para todos. La economía está colapsada en la economía real.

200 k de ahora serán 250 k en 10 años.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Ene 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> La inflación sólo se ve en los monopolios , impuestos y servicios agua, luz, gas.
> 
> Todo lo demás está en deflación mientras no vuelvan las aglomeraciones y los viajes por el mundo para todos. La economía está colapsada en la economía real.
> 
> 200 k de ahora serán 250 k en 10 años.



Bufff pero entonces tu estás descontando que esta situación va a ir para largo... sería terrible.


----------



## Lemavos (27 Ene 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Bufff pero entonces tu estás descontando que esta situación va a ir para largo... sería terrible.



Es algo obvio. 

La economía como la conocemos ha llegado a su tope, ahora será una lenta agonía de bajada.


----------



## ako (13 Feb 2021)

Veo a IAG muy fuerte un HF Cidatel se ha metido esta semana con posiciones cortas la primera vez que ha sido atacada con una posicion relevante y tras bajarla un 8% en 2 dias han entrado muchisimas compras volviendo a precios anteriores.
Por otro lado la vacunacion va en aumento, parece un momento decisivo para entrar a precios razonables.
Presenta resdultados el 26 de este mes, seguramente seran malos pero descontados, ya que el tema de la vacunacion lo cambia todo.
Parece que tiene recorrido entre 1.70 y 1.90 sin exponerse a gran riesgo. ¿Como lo veis?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (22 Feb 2021)

IAG ya a 2...
Seguramente la veamos en 4€ en cuando los contagios bajen mucho más gracias a las vacunas.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Feb 2021)

Pues si, la verdad es que no creo que un jambo hiperapalancado que comenté antes haya aguantado todo esto y los resultados escandalosos de todas las compañias aereas y hoteleros, pero hoygans, siempre hay algún zumbao y esta vez no le ha tocado ser desplumado....por ahora.


----------

